# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  [Masks] San Fransapporo: After Dark

## Razade

*The cover of the first issue of San Fransapporo: After Dark is solid black save the lettering. A rather bleak affair.* 

This cover however leads in media res, the following page showing the barest flicker of light then on to the next where large floodlights illuminate a figure hanging from a circular apparatus that pulls her arms and legs to either side. This disk like prison is suspended in the darkness. The figure, as the next page reveals, is well past middle age with light gray hair sweeping from her temples to run in ribbons through a tight braid. Her arms and legs are exposed, crawling black tattoos moving about iron strong muscles that flex in intervals as if being shocked.

"This gets us to Katakuri Town." a voice from the darkness states. The woman grimaces though from pain or the question it's hard to tell.

"No matter how The Worst Generation handled the fight, no matter the damage done to our most enshrined institutions...no matter your press conference and victory lap one question has remained in our minds. What were you even doing there in the first place?"

The woman gives another grimace as her body seizes, sweat beading on her brows.* "To help The Worst Generation, they needed back up."* she manages through clenched teeth.

Another voice, merely another text panel, appears. "We presumed that...but there was help you could have done on the mainland wasn't there? Bruja and Cindersnap were both coordinating with you, your place was here and there's no accounting of you at the final battle with the Storm King. So we have to ask again. Why were you there? What really brought you to Katakuri Town?"

The disk prison hums, panels flashing in bright reds as electrical current sizzles over the prisoner's form eliciting a scream of pain.  

"The more you struggle the more this is going to hurt you Impact." the first voice, soft and calm, flickers in. "We want what's best for the city but we can't move forward without knowing the full consequences of the Storm King's assault and the resulting battle. This device was built for meta-humans like you. You can't simply break your way through."

The flickering red lightning subsides, Impact slumping against her restraints with heaving breath. 

"Just tell us." The first speaker steps into the light, none other than Master Sun. Somehow standing on the darkness the slim figure of the immortal stands with an almost lazy posture. "We have all the time in the world."

The panels shoot to frame Impact's face. Wrinkles are only now setting in along the edges of her dark eyes, crows feet and laugh lines, but the wrinkles are more than merely skin deep. Her eyes are tired, the weight of time, the weight of friends lost and enemies too, a weight beyond measure lays behind those windows. *"Fine."* she says.

The entire rest of the first Issue of San Fransapporo: After Dark is merely pages and pages of the previous shot. Impact hanging in her prison, Master Sun hovering in the dark. Text panel after text panel filled with static.

The final page, a stark white of a typical comic, ends with these words. "Discover the truth in the exciting new team comic: *Yami No Yojimbo*!



*Issue One: Called Out in the Dark*
The River District is a lively place what with its open air river markets, narrow side streets choked with vendors selling all manner of odds and ends, river side storefronts selling bikes and boats and of course the numerous recreational craft that ply between the markets and other travelers. The ever present pleasure barge of the Warrior can be seen from almost anywhere on the shore of the Pepper River, smaller craft coming and going from the ostentatious beast as it lays anchor in the center of the river. 

Adding to the lively and often almost carnival feel of the District is the sound of helicopter blades as they thrum through the air. The Weekly Herald, now a standard of journalistic integrity within the Super Community, has eyes and ears in the sky with their small fleet of helicopter drones. Several circle above one of the larger markets where the uneasy peace of the District has been broken. Televisions and radio alike are quickly overtaken by a breaking news report as smart phones everywhere in the city blare to life. A Meta-Human conflict has broken out.

John Booth Daily's recognizable and oft described as punchable face appears after the breaking news flash. Greetings San Fransapporo! John Booth Daily reporting that the nefarious Coyote Knight and her band of misfits have begun to take hostages in the central River District. Their motives are unknown at this time. They are presumed armed and dangerous. Heroes are cautioned to remain on protecting civilians until trained professionals can come and bring the conflict to a swift resolution.

The panels then break to Coyote Knight and her band, the lanky and limber young woman clad in a dark kimono, he face obscured by a coyote mask, weilding what appers to be a large parasol. Her band are similiar dressed though armed with very real, very sharp weapons. It appears they're searching for something, moving from stall to stall and pushing hostages on to a large speed boat which is where they must have unloaded from.

The mission is clear.

- Rescue the Hostages.
- Minimize damage to the surrounding area, as more civilians are certainly hiding and staying low.

Alternatively, finding what the Knight and her cohorts are looking for (and figuring a way out to do that) might end this without further issues.The panels break to the team. What were you doing before you got the alert, where were you and how did you get here?

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions:* None
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.


Sweeping away from the coyote-masked villain, the panels cut a bit further down the river to an outside view of a floating halohalo shop. Inside is all bright colors and plastic furniture. Hikari, dressed casually in her heather gray A Banditry pullover and jeans, sits eating a cone of blue sea salt ice cream with a young boy sharing her table. The fire burning on top of the boy's head in place of hair doesn't seem to bother him, or anybody else for that matter, as he enjoys a bowl full of crushed ice, assorted fruit, and a bright purple scoop of ube ice cream.

The news report flashes across the TV hanging from the ceiling in the corner of the room. The boy gasps and points his spoon at the TV. *"'Kari, look!"*

Hikari glances up at the TV and sighs. *"Stay here, Roberto. I'll be right back. Keep eating."* Ice cream cone still in hand, Hikari walks down the gangplank to a motorcycle parked on the street. Two helmets hang from the side, one of them child-sized. The bike is a modified Kawasaki Ninja, painted a dark purple. As Hikari bends down to retrieve something from a compartment on the bike, a close-up panel shows a small design painted on the right side of the body in red - a Japanese kanji *桜* and a cherry blossom.

The next panel shows Hikari from the front, standing on the roof of a nearby building. She's holding a pair of tactical field glasses pressed up to her eyes. An earpiece is hooked into her ear, the ice cream held close to her mouth. The magnified reflection of the scene up-river can be seen on the lenses of the field glasses. *"Miho, I'm at the River Market. Are you seeing this? Get the others down here. It's go time."*

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:* None
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.


Smash cut to the suburbs, the panel depicts a very normal appearing street in a typical neighbourhood, with a quaint little bungalow a few decades old taking up the centre focus.

MEANWHILE.

Cut to the interior, our location is clearly the attached garage from the roll-up door visible in the background.  *Miho* is on the garage floor, which is absent anything resembling a car but is quite clearly set up as a workshopalbeit one that has all of the work surfaces half a metre off the ground to accommodate someone who us using the floor as their primary seating surface.

She's dressed in a dark blue jumpsuit, close-fitting to avoid her dragging legs catching on anything as she hand-walks over to one of the computer terminals arrayed along the wall.  Swivelling into a sitting position, she taps intently at the keyboard.  A close up panel shows the look of concentration on her face, a smudge of something shiny on one cheekbone.

A cascade of small panels follows the arc of cables from the computer to the suit of armour hanging from its rack in the centre of the garage, currently splayed open like some manner of high-tech crustacean remains after a seafood binge.

The focus shifts back to Miho, where a display box pops up on the monitor to draw her attention.

*WE'VE GOT A HIT,* pops up in the box.  This is _Chisei_, her AI that is, among other things, currently monitoring for certain keywords that could mean their intervention is required.

It clearly takes a moment for Miho to pull her head out of the tech-fugue she's currently in, but once she does her gaze sharpens.

"Show me," she urges, scooting back, and _Chisei_ obliges by throwing up what we can tell is the same news report.  The young inventor watches the byplay intently, then nods once the coverage ends.

"Yup, that's definitely in our jurisdiction," she agrees, hitting the big red smash button beside the computer that is totally unnecessary overkill but is also totally awesome.  The cables pop loose from the armour, and it efficiently folds itself down into its chair configuration.

Grabbing the pair of glasses from behind the terminal, Miho slides them on before quickly handing her way across the floor to the chair, climbing into the chair and hooking into the shoulder straps.  A close-up panel shows faint lines of data scrolling across the lenses of her glasses as _Chisei_ continues to provide her with updates.

A phone rings, and is routed through the chair's sytem.

"I'm here; I'm seeing," Miho acknowledges.  "Bad timing, though; I'm in the lab, and I've got the flight systems off-line.  There's no way I'm making it out that way in time," she admits with clear frustration.

"I'll play overwatch from here, see if I can tap into any CCTV in the area.  Alerting the others to the situation." _Chisei_ obligingly begins to attempt the hack, while Miho types up a quick precis message to explain the situation and fires it off to the group.

(Unleashing Machine Control = 6)

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Afraid, Guilty, Hopeless
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


There is a panel focusing in on Ronin's screen, showing the alert sending out to the rest of the team. The next panel has the screen fill the panel completely. The panel after pulls back to show that the alert was now on a phone screen, a phone in the hands of a teenage girl. Panning out further still, the final panel of the page shows Lanuola slowing to a stop, an all too comfortable look of worry on her face as she reads the message on screen.

She glances up, looking around her as life continued on, seemingly unconcerned by the supervillain escapades happening just a few blocks east. Anyone paying close attention would notice a brief flicker of white light playing across her skin. She couldn't waste too much time, right now people were in danger, but... Another brief flicker of light, this time a little brighter. She'd need to make sure Cindy knew as well.

Turning to make her way through the assorted afternoon shoppers, she did her best to make herself small, make sure she wasn't in the way. It came as second nature to her these days, half her attention ahead of her to make sure she maneuvered out of peoples way, snaking through the throng as she rapidly brought up Cindy's contact details. There's a focus panel, showing the contact information in full. A broadly grinning photo of Cindy serves as the profile image for this contact, and there's a moments pause as Lanuola's thumb hovers over the call button. Then the moment's over and she's speeding up, casting anxious looks up toward the skyline, spotting the news choppers circling like vultures above the action.

The phone rings out once, she's still in the crowd. Twice, the crowd is thinning now, a definitive movement against the direction she's trying to go. Thrice, there's barely anyone now, the few people there are look to be deliberately hurrying away from the same scene she's approaching. The answer machine message begins to play, Lanuola visibly begins to glow as she reaches a part of the street that is all but deserted. Cindy's voice rings out in her ear, assuring her that she'll get a call back as soon as her sister is free even as she's hurrying into a low crouch behind a wall. She casts a worried look out along the river front, taking in the hostages being moved from street to boat. And finally, she speaks. "Cindy, I-I... I wanted to make sure y-you knew what was going on. I-I'm at the River District. Near, uh..." She glances quickly up at the shops around her, eyes landing on a nautical themed clothing shop, "N-near Yacht Topic. See you soon."

She puts the phone into her pocket, silently adding _I hope..._ to her message. She spends a moment just watching the scene, then closes her eyes, a look of concentration on her face. There's a beat panel where nothing appears to be happening. Then it looks as though her blood vessels are lit up from inside, then she's emitting light, her jaw clenched at the effort of maintaining control. "Remember to breathe, keep control..."

And at last, she lets out a breath. Looking up and over at the hostage takers, her eyes glow but worry is evident in her face. With a confidence she doesn't feel, she raises her phone again, this time tapping out a quick message to the group, _Sunburst in position. Ready to help._

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Lanuola will be rolling to generate Burn!

(2D6)[*5*]

Woo, first miss of the game for Lanuola  :Small Tongue: 

Going to mark Afraid, Insecure, and Hopeless here. Lanuola is not confident at all that she's going to be able to help a great deal here.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* None
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


Sliding swiftly away, the panel cuts to across the river to a street lined with restaurants, and focuses in on a surprisingly dolled up Max. At least by Max standards. Sporting a button-down shirt and a blazer, Max peers down at his phone with an increasingly inscrutable look. Only half in frame, an even more formally dressed and redheaded figure stands to the side and slightly behind him, seeming to peer over Maxs shoulder at the screen, but only part of their face can be seen. 
*...I have to go...*

_On my way._ Cutting to a close up of Maxs phone screen, it shows his equally simple response to the group chat.

The panel snaps ahead in time, to a pair of combat boots hitting the ground, steam jetting out from beneath the thick rubber soles on impact. Dress shoes have been quickly traded out, it seems. *Tsunami* stands up smoothly from his landing, seen perched on a rooftop as the panel zooms out, hazel eyes skimming the streets below. His normally hawk-like stare is not quite as focused and intense as usual, instead somewhat conflicted and distracted, though the Oni mask hides the rest of his face and thus the full extent of his expression.

The call could not have come at a worse moment. Despite his best efforts, Max finds that his mind is still only half present, the other part still reeling from his previous meeting. His stomach is unsettled, his heart racing already. Or had it ever stopped? Hed been riding adrenaline for a while now. Far too many emotions swim together in his head and chest; guilt, concern, uncertainty, and a myriad of others. Hes completely off balance and he knows it, and that only makes him angry. Which isnt going to help anything.

_D*mmit, FOCUS, idiot! Work now, personal sh*t later. Cmon!_ Max tries to mentally slap himself back into a state of concentration, though that churning feeling doesnt leave his stomach, or even calm just a little.

Taking a deep though not necessarily slow breath, Tsunami tries his very best to re-center himself and figure out what exactly the Coyote cohorts were up to, his figure shown in silhouette as the panel zooms out, the handle of his massive kanabō held taught by one hand with the body slung across his shoulders for support. Steam curls away from the mouth of his mask like smoke from a dragon as he breathes out in a huff. Time was ticking. What was happening?

*Im here. Getting a lay of the land.* Tsunamis voice joins *Hikaris* and *Ronins* in the voice chat.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Welp, rolled a *5* for *Assess the Situation*, but using the bonus of *Be Mindful of Your Situation* to ask:

_What here can I use to: find out what they're searching for?_

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: None
Potential:0/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show


*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +2
*Savior:* 0
*Superior*: +1
*Mundane:*-1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show


*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them.*


The panel shifts from rooftops to ground level, focusing on Kai, sitting near one of the river markets and enjoying some street food he could pronounce the name of. Only for his meal to be interrupted by his phone buzzing. He pulls the device out of his pocket and checks the alert, just as a tide of people go rushing past, seemingly desperate to get away from something.

_I guess that's were the trouble is_, he thinks to himself as he quickly wolfs down the rest of his food. Standing up, he starts to make his way through the rush of people, until the crowd starts to thin out and he catches sight of the Coyote gang. Slipping into an alleyway, he puts his earpiece in and joins the voice chat. "This is GZ, I'm on site. Does anyone know what that Coyote lady's deal is? I'm not too worried about the goons, but I really don't wanna take another shot from one of those rail-thingies."

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow
Conditions: None
Potential: 1/5

The next panel is a broad panorama, the borders steadily changing from stylized precision to flowing curves as the eye tracks along the page. A geometric pattern of black and white separates it from the next, a suddenly cut in to focus on a dumpster and the girl crouching behind it. Cautiously Cindy pulls her hoodie over her head, folding it up and squishing it into her backpack, while both eyes remain fixed on the masked figure* prowling nearby. 

Flicking her ponytail back over her shoulder, Cindy reaches it for the second, larger case sitting on the ground, fingers pulling the zip back with just the faintest of clicks. Sliding a hand inside, she gradually lifts out the long-handled blade and begins to straighten up, eyes still fixed on one of Coyote's squires. 

And then her phone rings.

She fumbles in her pocket, nearly dropping her Nifo Oti, while the dulcet tones of her ring-tone sound**. Ripping the black Nokia out of her pants, Cindy slams her fingers on the 'decline call' button, before abruptly freezing as the animal mask swings back her direction. Half-crouched in the shadows of the dumpster, Cindy holds her breath and hopes. The squire stares in her direction for a long second, then turns back, and Moonshadow thanks the lord that she'd had the volume fairly low, before slowly extracting the offending item from her pocket.

The call, was, unsurprisingly, from her sister, and Cindy fishes out her earbuds to listen to the message, leaving one in while sliding the second back into her pocket. Her face pinches slightly at the worry in her sis's voice, before she lifts the phone to her mouth and whispers quietly into the mike.

"I'm on the ground floor, having a look around. Where d'you want me to be?"

Then, her face melding into a faintly predatory smile, Cindy slips across the alleyway and slides into the shadows of a doorway, already planning her next move.

*Moonshadow is well aware that, despite popular opinion, one eye is not really enough to watch someone properly. This is especially true when that person is armed with a very large sword.

**https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV6_RMblYdc

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just straight up Creeping... (2d6+2)[*9*]

I'm going to go for: _who or what is not what they seem?_ and _what's my best way in/out?_

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* _*Hopeless (-2 on Unleash going forward)_
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +1
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.


We hold on Moonshadow's smile as it fades into darkness. A caption, MOMENTS EARLIER, ACROSS THE RIVER... 

Turn to a two-page spread. Golden, A vista of the Midday Sun casting its light onto the crowd of boats that dot the river around the Warrior's grand pleasure-barge. Tight in the foreground is an old asian-style rooftop; In the background the door to the building bears the clear marks of a Teleportal. Prince Mosi hangs from the building's sign as he gazes out onto the river, in-costume but mask-less; one claw on the sign and the other wrapped around the Mane of the Hunter. Its chin-strap dangles in the river breeze. 

In the bottom left corner is an artist's rendering of a small Dial. It reads from 0 to 50 MPH. Its hand is at 0.

*"I do not doubt she's dangerous, GZ. That is exactly why we're taking her out of the fight first! Ronin, can I get their coordinates? We got this, guys -- I'm going in hot."* 

Next page, we cut in close on a teenage girl sunbathing on a small yacht. Her headphones blare music; her phone screen reflects in her sunglasses as she looks up HOW TO EMANCIPATE YOURSELF FROM YOUR PARENTS. Behind her, her parents scream and shout. Her mother holds and points at a Blackberry equivalent to her husband, who waves his arms wide, his face engorged in veiny fury.

A series of burst panels: Mosi closes his eyes and smiles. He lets go of the sign and falls off the rooftop. He grabs at the brick behind him; sparks fly off the metal tips of his claws as he slides down. He pulls his helm on and clicks the strap shut; its mane sprouts out in a massive cloud of fur behind him. 

_Sekhmet, give me speed!_ The Lion bounces across rooftops, through a fire escape and _just_ as he slides over a railing, he tosses out his spear. It flies through air and PIERCES the Blackberry with a THUNK! Mosi flies onto the boat and lands on the spear, planted at an angle in the yacht's wooden deck. It bends under his weight faithfully. He looks over at the girl.

*"Sorry! Pleasedonotthrowoutmyspea-AHHH--!!"* 

Before he can finish, Mosi is gone! Flung by the recoil of his spear, he goes through the panel border, leaving it behind with another Dial -- clocking him in at 35 MPH! The Girl, sunglasses and headphones askew from the wind, stares in shock.

Cut back to the Lion IN MOTION as he grabs at a flagpole. We pull out to see it's on the tallest, most ostentatious yacht in the river -- The Warrior's pleasure-barge.

The Lion crunches his abs together with all his might, sending him spinning around the pole. He lets go. Shoots into the sky. The Dial breaks as passes its limit, HITTING 60 MPH, as Mosi soars into position -- high in the air above the Coyote -- The Lion grins. Flicks on his comm. Then waits for gravity to drop him in.

*"Lion in place! Let's pounce!!"*

EDIT: Mosi scans the market and sees Coyote's gang members with their swords drawn to hostages; Coyote herself barking orders. And no Yojimbo in sight. $%#! Just him against them all. Thoughts of *THE BEAST CREEPS INTO THE BACK OF HIS MIND.* _Sekhmet, what have I gotten my team into..._ The memory of an impossible fight, his _first_ fight, sinks into his gut -- A sense of dread tugs at and dulls his connection to his powers.


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

 The Lion rolls to unleash his power of Legendary Speed to reshape the river into a jungle gym, allowing him to get into position to strike the Coyote directly. (2d6+1)[*7*] I marked a condition to keep the effect from being unstable or temporary. 

* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.


*"Good response time, people."* As everybody sounds off, Hikari checks their locations on the map. A blow-up panel shows her map display of the River Market with chibi hero-heads of each teammember.

Something flashing out over the river catches Hikari's attention. She whips the field glasses around in time to catch The Lion catapulting through the air...right into the thick of things! _Tell me he didn't._ She sighs. _He did._

*"Look alive, everybody. The Lion volunteered for distraction duty. Sunburst, you're on defense. See if you can cordon the goons in the Lion's den. Tsunami, GZ, Moonshadow, see what he can do about the hostages on those boats. Civilians are priority, let's not make this bigger than it needs to be."

"Ronin, what do you have for me? Any idea who they are or what they want?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled 11 to *assess the situation.*

It seems pretty obvious what the biggest threat (mob of mooks + boss) is and what's in the greatest danger (hostage boats). Nobody seems vulnerable to me given that I'm nowhere close. So that leaves us:

1. How could we best end this quickly?
2. What can the team use to take control of the hostages?

I realize number 2 is modified from the standard question. I'm hoping that Hikari can see something from her vantage point to help the team out, maybe using the environment to our advantage?

----------


## Razade

*Razade, The GM
Pool:* 1

The panels snap back to Coyote Knight and her merry band of ne'er do wells and fellow villains, the panel framed as *The Lion* leaps into the scene feet first. "Oh no you don't." is all Coyote Knight manages to get out as she dives to the side, parasol unfurling like a large and colorful shield as her minions scatter. The panels then quickly cut to the rest of the team, divided though they might be.

*Ronin*

Your hacking attempts are thwarted, sadly, by the general firewalls one might expect in a city filled with various meta-humans. You've not tripped any alarms or otherwise alerted authorities to your attempts at various CCTV nodes but you're not getting the access you'd really rather like to have. To make matters worse whatever alarms you have of your own in your lab begin to indicate someone has approached your front door. This of course distracts from any real information you might glean from the cameras you do have access to. 

Who are you expecting, or not expecting, on a nice Friday afternoon? The better question is, how are you going to handle their sudden appearance on your doorstep when your team needs you to be their eyes? Do you have contingencies just for these occurrences? 

*Tsunami, Hikari*

The panels cut back to the River Districts streets and the team on the scene. First is Tsunami.

There certainly seems to be a system the Coyote Knight's people are using as they go street stall and small store to street stall and small store, bringing more people out from each and near the river. They're not searching people, the hostages seeming to be more insurance as they rip apart storefronts for whatever it is they're looking for. The panels are quick to Hikari, likewise using their vantage point to figure out the best avenue for assault. 

Coyote Knight already seems primed with her hostages, the whole effort coordinated to be a mess for anyone trying to step into the situation. With The Lion already doing so, there's no doubt that the situation has taken a turn. Finding what she's looking for and denying her that would probably end the street fight. There's the issue of the hostages, taking control of the boat would be a fight. The Knight and her subordinates have quite a few guards standing ready to speed off. Taking them out would net you the lion's share of their bargaining chip however.

*Moonshadow*

Your vantage from the dark alleys affords you cover from the chaos slowly unfolding in the small square the Coyote Knight and her people have formed up in. The Lion's intrusion non-withstanding, or perhaps the only reason you might have caught this small detail at all, you see a momentary flash from one of the many second story windows that overlooks the quaint plaza. A lens of some kind, someone watching from the safety of a second story window. This is no navel gazer, not some youtube wannabe. The lens flare could only trace back to someone watching The Lion as they descend from the sky. 

Your team are not the only ones with people playing overwatch.

It's a crazy idea but it seems the only one afforded to you. The Band member you've been stalking is just the right size for you. You could easily take their uniform and blend into the group. You'd have to get it from them however and it's unlikely they'll just give it to you if you ask nicely. What do you do?

*Sunbust, Ground Zero, The Lion*

The rest of the team seems silent on how best to proceed though for Sunburst and Ground Zero...that ship might have sailed. The Lion leaps into the fray with all the pomp and circumstance one might expect for a Prince in Exile, the crowd and the Coyote Knight and friends reacting as one might expect. As if someone had hit a hornet's nest with a shovel. It goes about as well as one might expect it to get for the person holding the shovel as well. A flurry of motion erupts from the Coyote's Band, several dead sprinting to the hostage boat as others square up with The Lion.

"One more step and this is all over, hero." The Coyote Knight snarls, parasol aimed at The Lion in a far more threatening manner than one would ever expect from such a tool. "This doesn't concern you, we'll let you go if you play nice. We're on the same side. You'll understand once we've got what we came for." She doesn't seem panicked, her tone as steady as her weapon. 

The others are watching, certainly, the rest of you are in position for a fight. What do you do?

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Afraid, Guilty, Hopeless
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

1

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Lanuola belatedly realised she ought to be joining the group call. The group call that she'd been specifically told to use in these situations. The one meant to let her co-ordinate with everyone else. She was fumbling with her ear-piece when she heard sounds of alarm and shouting breaking out up ahead. There's a close up on her face, showing a startled reaction to Lion's brazen assault. She hurries to a building corner, pressing up close against it, attention flicking from Lion and the lady with the parasol to the goons sprinting to the boat with the hostages. 

There's a beat panel. Lanuola looks scared. Uncertain. Completely out of her depth. In the next panel her eyes have lit up again, glowing bright white. And then she's moving again. Hopefully Lion could handle the attention he'd drawn to himself. More important to keep the hostages as safe as she could. She skidded to a stop when she had a clear view of the docked boat. There's a panel where she exhales, arms outstretched. Then her arms glow brightly, whiting out through the fabric of her top. An overhead shot shows the boat, goons running to reach it. Then a wall of light erupts upward from the water, curving around the boat, encircling it. The wall at first glance looks to be solid white, but a closer look shows geometric patterns etched into the wall, the patterning reminiscent of Samoan tattoos.

The focus shifts back to Sunburst, her arms trembling slightly. She's managed to get her earbud in, maintaining the wall with a single shaking hand and a look of intense focus, her other hand on her earbud. "I-I'm keeping the boat locked down." Not the most decisive voice at the best of times, the strain of maintaining the barrier brings an extra tremoring note, "Will keep it up a-as long as I can."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Sunburst will be spending a point of burn to create a Moat around the boat with her powers, the intention being to keep the people on the boat, and those off of it separate. She'll be trying to do this before any of the people running away from the conflict between Lion and Coyote can get there.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:* None
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.


Text box in the panel's corner, a chibi-Hikari head indicating she's the speaker.

*"Ronin, what do you have for me? Any idea who they are or what they want?"*

A close up panel on Miho's face shows a furrowed brow that suggests frustration on her part.

"I've got nothing but"  She's interrupted by _Chisei_ popping up an alert on her smart glasses about the front door motion sensor.  "but a poorly timed visitor.  We'll get you some info, wait one," she requested.  A dramatic low-angle action panel, complete with speed lines, shows her whirling the chair toward the door into the house proper.

"_Chisei_, data search; track down all references online to the Coyotes in the past two years and analyze for patterns that might suggest what they're looking for," she asks of her digital friend.  "Route any results to Hikari; monitor and notify me if anything critical happens with the team that needs me."  The next panel has her entering a kitchen, still in motion as she heads for the front door.

*UNDERSTOOD; WE HAVE GOT THIS COVERED, MIHO,* _Chisei_ prints in bold across her glasses.  Close-up panel of Miho's finger hitting a MUTE button on her chair's controls, and then she's at the door with its camera display.

_Chisei_, take a note; we need to duplicate the door camera feed to the lab."

*NOTED.*

Taking a breath, she keys the controls for the front door camera to see who has come a calling.  At the least opportune time, too!  Who could it be  Girl Guides?  Neighbourhood Watch?  The neighbour wanting to borrow a cup of sugar?  Lightbringer herself?

Hopefully not that last one.  She's not exactly dressed for it.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

Machine Control to have _Chisei_ search out and look for patterns in past Coyote criminal activities, monitor team network and keep her apprised of critical situations: *11*

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 0/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show


*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +2
*Savior:* 0
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*-1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show


*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them.
*


Back at the River Market, as everything begins to happen, Ground Zero takes to the sky, looking for the hostages Hikari mentioned. Not a particularly difficult thing to find as Sunburst had created a giant ring around it. He flies towards it, coming in over the open.
"Relax guys," he tells the hostages with a smile, "the heroes are here. Now if you'll just hold on tight, we'll have you out of here in no time."
With that said, he places his hands on the boat's hull, putting it under the control of his tactile telekinesis. He goes to lift it out of the water, but boat is heavy just by itself, now full of people, that weight had increased significantly, and lifting it would be no easy feat.
"Come on, you got this. You got this!" he quietly says to himself as he drops concentration on the barrier meant to protect him, and focuses everything he has on lifting both the boat and himself. And it Works! The boat rises up out of the water and over Sunburst's barrier as he starts to fly it away from the danger.
"Thanks for keeping them safe Sunburst!" he calls out over the com channel, "But I've got them from here."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled *9* for *Unleash Your Powers* in the form of being able to lift and fly the boat out.
Went with unstable, as to do this, he had to make himself, the only thing keeping the boat in the air, vulnerable to attack in order to pull this off.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:* None
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.


*BACK TO THE SUBURBS....*

Miho blinks.

I take that back; Lightbringer would be preferable, she mutters.  The perspective in the next panel is a bit cockeyed, indicating Mihos distress; groping at her door with sightless tenacity is a giant, slimy-looking, faintly green-glowing blob with long tentacles!



If its trying to take her door off its hinges, its in for a struggle; a small panel shows a cutaway of the door; while its sheathed in the standard front door materials, the core is reinforced steel, as is the door frame.

Not all is good, however; the next panel focuses not on the struggling blob, but past it to the view across the street; at least two more of these things are visible, and theyre definitely taking down the doors of her neighbours.

"Oh, crap," Miho sighs, trying to peer past the blob filling much of the view screen.  If these things are out there, then there must be

Yes, there he is.  In white lab coat and gas mask, it's *The Biolator*, criminal genius with a specialty in microorganisms, whom he believes are the superior life form and  with his help  will take their place as the supreme life form in this world.  If he engineered super viruses he could be a threat to humanity as a whole; as is, he can't seem to get past creating giant versions of his beloved microorganisms, and seems equally incapable of seeing the irony in his course of action.  As such, he's viewed as a D-lister; yes, his creations can pose a danger to civilians, but just about any hero or villain can deal with them easily enough.  Most cops and gang bangers too, for that matter.



"Like I have _time_ for this! Miho exclaims.  Clearly, she's going to have to clean up this mess before one of her neighbours gets hauled off for...whatever reason they were here for.

Her hand comes down on the phone controls, un-muting her call briefly.  "I'm going to be a minute; _Chisei_ will keep you updated."  Hitting the mute button again, ignoring the scrabbling sounds coming from the other side of the door, she blows out a breath and removes her glasses.

"Flight systems disabled for maintenance, no time to get them back up again.  We do this on foot, I guess.  _Chisei_  Launch!"

With the command given, her chair whirs into action!  Standing her upright like the high-model chair it emulates, it doesn't stop there.  Components shift and slide over one another, swarming up her form and encasing her in the bright armour of her heroic persona  *Ronin!*  The HUD rapidly cycles through its start-up sequences, all lights coming up green.

"Power to the Ionic Pulse Canons," Ronin instructs _Chisei_, our panel's frame inside the helmet, then hits the door release.  Time to go squash some really, _really_ big single-celled organisms.

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 1, Hopeless (-2 on Unleash)
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +1
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.

We cut back to the Market...

*"One more step and this is all over, Hero."* The Coyote Knight snarls, her parasol aimed at him in a far more threatening manner than one would ever expect from such a tool. Mosi is frozen, his head hung low, his arms stretched around where Coyote Knight used to be as if in shocked belief. For a single panel, we only see what Coyote Knight sees -- the Lion's share of his helm, bouncing up and down. 

A small panel cuts in. Mosi _is..._ trying not to laugh? _Hahaha, 'Hero', if Mami heard that, she'd be sure to tell her that 'idiot' is more apropos. What a sloppy entrance I've made for myself._ He looks down at the ground and sees the concrete cracked from his impact. As his eyes are down, several of Coyote Knight's goons sprint past him towards the boat. He pulls both his arms up too late. And appears frozen in panicked surrender.

*"Hey! Wait a second!"* Lion shouts to them, his eyes not leaving the gang of thugs -- and their master in front of him.

*"This doesn't concern you, we'll let you go if you play nice. We're on the same side. You'll understand once we've got what we came for."* She doesn't seem panicked, her tone as steady as her weapon. Mosi, hands still raised, meets Coyote Knight's eyes. We see his eyes glowing golden, the pupil looks almost slit. His eyes are intense, just like her's.

*"Oh well, in that case, go right ahead with what you were doing -- Please! I won't be falling for that 'we're on the same side' crap."* _Not again, at least..._ He sighs. *"You all are clearly up to no good."*  Mosi dismisses her with a wave, rolls his eyes and gestures back towards the hostages on the boat. His hand shifts from stop, to a thumbs up, as he smiles honestly. Winks. Every gesture its own panel. *"It doesn't have to be this way though. Everyone here could turn themselves in. You know, make it easy for yourselves."*

*"You come in like some hero,"*  one of the mooks gloats, venom dripping as he says the word. *"but you're surrounded on both sides. Coyote Gang's got the whole Market on lockdown. And we still have the hostages. Some hero, who likes to play dress-up as his old man. His old, dead man."*

The six or so members of the Coyote gang between Mosi and the Coyote LAUGH. Their masks bob. Mosi's brow visibly furrows under his mask. Coyote Knight doesn't let her gaze drop from Mosi, watching his every expression and hand movement with precise, expert dedication. She releases one hand from the Parasol, waves it sharply. Her men fall SILENT. Then --

BLFFFFTT!!! A wall of LIGHT patterned like a Samoan tattoo bursts up behind Mosi, shielding the boat from the incoming men. _ Sunburst!_  Ground Zero soars through the air and yanks the whole boat up into the air.  _ GZ! Thanks for having my back, peeps..._  Mosi closes his eyes and wags his finger.

*"Your men said you had things on lockdown. Aww, what happened--?"*

Coyote Knight snarls as she unleashes the full power of the Parasol at the Lion while he isn't looking. While she _thinks_ he isn't looking.

Small panel, MOSI'S FOOT, lodged perfectly under a piece of concrete! He cracks one eyelid.  _ Big mistake underestimating me, Coyote Knight..._ Mosi grins.  _ ...the best part is that, if I don't die, she'll probably think I had planned this from the start...!_  Suddenly, The Lion's eyes fill with divine light--

--And he lets loose the full Strength and Speed of Sekhmet! 

Cut to a big, splashy panel of their attacks crossing -- the swirling overwhelming Kirby Crackle Death Ray of the Coyote Knight's Parasol and Mosi's small chip of concrete, shot like a bullet -- its path ringed by an echo of golden pulses of sand-like light. Caught between their incredible power is her gang -- frozen in horror.

*SSSSSSSSSSSssssshhhhhhBBBBBBLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAMMM!!* 

Coyote Knight's parasol goes sailing over a nearby rooftop with as Mosi is sent backward by the force of its blast. 

His eyes go wide.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

 The Lion rolls to directly engage Coyote Knight. I rolled my danger* at *+0*, to a *10*. Full success! We trade blows and I pick two:

-- Impress, surprise or frighten the opposition, allowing him to trade blows with Coyote Knight while ignoring the mooks in front of her.

-- Take Coyote Knight's Parasol from her.

*See OoC for original roll. I will start linking to rolls after I meet the GitP post minimum to be able to do so.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.


*"Roger that, Ronin."*

Hikari calmly watches events unfold on the river as her team moves into position. The action panels are interspersed with panels of Hikari taking bites of her ice cream and her dialogue is interposed on the action panels.

*"Good job, people, keep it up. GZ, just get the goons out of range of their back-up. Police are on their way, just take the boat up-river toward the precinct to turn them over. Sunburst, you can drop the ring. No need to exhaust yourself holding it up longer than you have to."*

*"Tsunami, Moonshadow. The goons are tearing up shopfronts, seems like they're looking for something. No clue what, but maybe we can find it first?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a 3 to *support* Sunburst. Apparently Hikari's not super aware of how tough she can be without meaning to. Marking Potential.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Afraid, Guilty, Hopeless
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

1

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Lanuola's heart almost stops as she sees a distant figure racing forward to bypass her barrier. Her mind races, had she just made a terrible mistake? Had she left the boat to be claimed by Coyote Knight's gang?

And then relief set in. It was Ground Zero. The chatter on the communication channel confirmed it. The boat was out of harms way. A close up panel shows a relieved, though strained, smile on her face. Her arms still tremble, and her breath still comes in short, sharp bursts as she glances over to see how Lion was faring. Then Hikari sounds in her ear. "*Sunburst, you can drop the ring. No need to exhaust yourself holding it up longer than you have to.*"

_Stupid... Just wasting time and energy..._

She releases her wall with a gasp, taking a moment to catch her breath as her eyes lose their glow. In the water where the boat used to be, her wall of light dissolves into nothingness. Once she feels able, Lanuola raises a hand to her earpiece, "Where, uh, where do you need me..?"

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* None
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


The panel zooms out over the scene again, framing distantly the *Lion* and *Coyote Knight*, before focusing on a close-up of a tense Tsunamis face. Hazel eyes watch the Lion from afar, brows drawn together in concern. At first, hes not sure how much of the Princes antics were legitimately planned and for show, and how much is Mosi being over eager and potentially in over his (gloriously maned) head. Tsunami almost calls out to check on him, but then hesitates, wondering if that would undermine the Lions confidence, or maybe distract him, neither a good thing. They were supposed to trust each other, right? It wasn't his place to micromanage either.

The outlines of the panels are less even and crisp, drawn a touch more erratically while focused on Tsunami, as he struggles to collect himself. Everything is unfolding so quickly; Max grits and grinds his teeth behind his mask, closing his eyes tightly for just a moment as he chides himself more harshly. Keeping up with the action is not normally a problem, but despite his effort to simply _will_ himself into a state of concentration, his reaction time remains sluggish, and his focus lacking. 

_Get it together!!_

At least the others are moving with purpose, and he allows himself to feel a temporary hint of relief when he sees *Ground Zero* lifting the boat out of the water, and a luminescent barrier cutting off access for any more of the Knights cohorts to close the distance and intervene. That must belong to *Lanuola*. *...Nice, GZ. Good going, Sunburst. Solid teamwork...* Max utters quickly, though it seems simply to be on instinct and genuine, not _intentionally_ echoing Hikari. 

It seems that the combination of teamwork and distraction has given the Lion an opportunity to even his own odds as well, and so Max decides to trust his team mate to handle himself for the time being. And trust that Mosi or Hikari will speak up if the Lion needs some extra pack mates immediately on hand. Trust is such a tricky thing.

*I see it too,* he confirms *Hikaris* observation.  *The hostages were just distraction then. Not sure what they might be looking for in these buildings though... Maybe something was stashed?* It was definitely a lot of risk and effort being put in, so it was worth finding out what it was for. *...Im going to go ask.* Tsunami decides, slinging the kanabō off of his shoulder as he prepares to definitely not just ask. The linework of the panels begin to steady as Tsunami gains purpose and a target to focus on.

*Moonshadow, gonna put them between us. Welcome to make this a group hug, if you like...* He offers, any joke delivered in the same serious tone he uses for anything else. Having watched their pattern for a few moments hes confident he can land directly behind a pair of the goons and leave them a limited number of escape routes that should work to his favour. Through *Tsunami*, into the store and essentially trapped, or funneled towards *Moonshadow*. *Or use the distraction as you like...* The speech bubble extends across two panels, the first showing Max with one foot already stepping off of the roof top, and the second panel merely showing the space empty where hed previously stood, only a trail of steam suggesting his trajectory.

The next page is split, a wide shot of the street showing the goons scurrying across and towards the next storefront in their pattern. The next panel shows the exact same frame, but the goons are standing up bolt straight in surprise, the rest of the street behind them obscured in a sudden bloom of steam, emanating from the point of impact. Tsunami stands slightly bent, rising up from his landing. The panels zoom in on the trio, Tsunami now standing fully and stepping forward out of the mist. With the kanabō held in one hand only in a deceptively lazy manner, his pose is one that would almost seem casual if not for the obscene size of the weapon.

*...Can I help you find something?* He offers, the sarcasm lost a touch in the coldness of his tone.

*Spoiler: Service with a Snarl*
Show

 Rolled an *8* to *Provoke* the goons and try and intimidate something out of them. Allowing Raz to choose the result!

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow
Conditions: None
Potential: 0/5

Moonshadow is almost used to her teammates, and is thus almost not surprised at the elegant curve transcribed by the Lion as he arcs across the river and into the center of the battlefield. As a result, she almost retains her poise, and only briefly stares open-mouthed at the spectacle. Shaking herself after a moment, Cindy slinks across the street as the mooks scramble into action. Focusing on her own task, she keeps moving despite the sudden burst of coloured lights up ahead and the outbreak of chatter in her earbud.

Then panels compress into jagged shards as Moonshadow flits from market stall to stall, interspaced with scenes from her team-mate's positions. Closing in on the mysterious figure in the window, Cindy raises one hand to push her earbud further in as she hears her name called. 

"I'm always down for a group hug, but I'll have to skip this time. Somebody's trying to snoop on us, so I reckon I ought to do something about that. Anyway, pretty sure you can handle it yourself, uso."

The next panel shows Moonshadow pressing herself into an alcove, directly beneath the window and the shadow lurking behind the glass. One hand slides up to the necklace around her neck, extracting a set of thin metal plates. Sticking her tongue out just slightly, Cindy bends down and slides a lock pick into the blue-green door, working it back and forth with determined concentration. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I think an unleash is probably called for, so as to sneak up on the mysterious figure without attracting undue attention to herself. Let me know if there's something else you'd prefer:

(2d6-1)[*3*]

----------


## Razade

The panels work side by side, showing Miho and her guest alongside the fight taking place at the River District. Both unfolding in real time. Data images flash by with Coyote forming the relative nexus of information even as the panels show the fight between herself and The Lion.

Coyotes been a criminal element in the city for a year at least, a former member of The Worst Generation and one of the instigators for both the fight at the Monsoon, the subsequent robbery of artifacts from The Weather Report, the revival of The Black Emperor and the death of Sun Wukong and the final confrontation with The Storm King in Karakuri Town. Details on her ability stealing powers are also highlighted, the thief theme seemingly everywhere.

Shes gotten around. Her crew are new, relatively speaking, only having gathered in the last few months for some substantially big job. This must be it.

All of this would be good information to give to the team as the Lion and Coyote square up. Sadly Miho is occupied though the same can't be said for Coyote. Even disarmed, sent sprawling, the villain keeps their composure enough to make landing in a fruit cart seem graceful, planned.


Coyote stands slowly from her momentarily off balance position, the rest of the goons still standing taking a step back from The Lion even as the shimmering band of energy incircles the boat...and the boat lifting into the air thanks to Ground Zero. The agile villain, even sans weapon, stands her ground.

Not bad...not bad. I must have some luck with you animal themed family men...just my luck. Youve got us good though. You and your pal over there.

A slender finger motions to GZ as he makes to move off.

Thing is, this isnt my first rodeo with your sort. You wanna-be heroes, sticking their nose into business that doesnt concern you. We gave you the choice to walk away, you meddle anyway. That doesnt make you a threat. It makes you a nuisance. Youre not heroes, you or your laser light show friend wherever they are. Youre just kids playing pretend, even you, your highness. Doesnt matter though. We came here knowing what was on the line. If we go down, youre coming with us. Take the shot, makeem pay.

The last bit is obviously meant for someone other than you, Lion, as the panels shift suddenly to Moonshadow and the storefront shes trying to break into before panning up to one of its windows where a lance of energy screams out before striking Ground Zero in the side hard, the sfx on the page alongside the snap of Moonshadows lockpick as the old steel lock stands resilient. Whoevers up above will have to find another way out...but that way in is out as well. 

The panels then move only a storefront down to where Tsunami has landed, surprising several of Coyotes goons as they work to overturn pretty much everything in the store. You saw her run in here one says, unaware of the looming threat, the other only nodding. Right when Coyote started shouting at us to get her. Shes quick but we have other people posted on the back do...ahhh!

Both shriek as Tsunami speaks, fumbling for their weapons while trying to keep some distance between you and them.

The panels again move to Hikari, her vantage showing the general overview of Murphays Law in action. Even with good planning and team coordination, if the enemy has a plan chances are youre going to lose out in the initial scuffle. What do you do Hikari? 

The panels at last return to Ronin who, having suited up, is greeted with lime green jello like limbs as her front door opens before shes tossed into the quiet suburban street. Super fights are rarer as one gets further away from central San Fransapporo, some Wards downright peaceful. That isnt happening today however as the Biolater cackles madly from the sidelines. *Make her pay, my precious paramecium!! She knows what weve come for, dont let her slink away without our just rewards!*

The D lister isnt known for his solid grasp on sanity but there has to be some reason hes come all this way for you. What is it? What history do you have with a fairly low rung bottom feeder? 

*Spoiler: The Lion*
Show

You didnt take Resist their Blows so mark a Condition of your choice. She is also telling you how the world works. You can reject her Influence or shift your danger down and your mundane up.

*Spoiler: Sunburst*
Show

Shes telling you how the world works, reject her influence or shift your danger down and your mundane up.

*Spoiler: GZ*
Show

Roll to take a Powerful Blow. The roll will determine if you manage to hold on to the boat or not.

*Spoiler: Tsunami*
Show

They err. Gain +1 forward against them/

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 1/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show


*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +2
*Savior:* 0
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*-1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show


*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them.*


The panel focuses in on the beam of energy, as it screams across from the newly broken window, straight towards Ground Zero. Focused as he is on keeping the boat in the air, he doesn't notice the beam until the last second. His protective barrier slams back into place not a moment before the beam burns into his side.

"GAAAAAAAAAAH!" Ground Zero cries out in pain, as the panel focuses in on his side where his jacket and shirt have been burnt through, revealing scorched skin beneath. But the pain isn't the worst part of it, as with his attention fractured, both he and the boat start to plummet. 

The screams of the hostages drown out all oher noise as he struggles to recover his focus, pushing past the quickly fading pain and giving everything he has to keeping the speedboat in the air. "COME ON!" he screams at himself as the surface of the river, or more specifically a particularly unfortunate river barge that happened to be underneath them, rushes up to great him. 

And mere inches above impact, he pulls it off! The boat comes to a stop and returns to floating in the air once more, and he allows himself a moment to laugh in relief. With a quick "Sorry!" to the man on the barge he almost crushed, he continues the controlled flight down the river as per Hikari's instructions.

As the screaming onboard dies down, he speaks into his earpiece, realising in hindsight that he'd been screaming into their ears. "I'm good. I've got everyone, but could someone please explain what the _****_ just hit me?!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled *Take a Powerful Blow* (+conditions) and got a *6*.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

1

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Lanuola stands hidden as she overhears Coyote Knight's words. Her gaze is downcast, arms folded in front of herself as she considers them. She _had_ often felt like she was just playing pretend. Going along with Cindy, but... She shook her head. They _were_ making a difference. With her help, Ground Zero had _saved_ all the people on that boat! With a new determination, she swallowed back her fear, stood up straighter, then gave a surprised yell as GZ abruptly screamed in her ear. Reflexively, she yanked the earpiece out, then looked over to where he was flying. Or falling. Quite fast, too.

Her eyes widen, and she tenses to run to try and help, but he recovers. Continuing to safety. Which just left Lion in the vicinity that she could help. Without quite as much determination as when she tried the first time, Sunburst comes out from her hidden position to face Coyote Knight alongside Lion.

_Don't be scared, you can do this. Just remember what Cindy taught you._

Raising her fists and taking a stance that would have Cindy facepalming, Sunburst called out "W-We're not going anywhere! You're going to have to pay f-for what you've done today!"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Rolling to reject influence. Post will be edited in pending results.

(2D6)[*7*]

Cindy will be clearing Afraid by showing that she _is_ a true hero! Gotta stand up to those villains.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:* None
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.


The glow coming from the Ronin helmets eyeslits narrows; yes, it may seem like a bit of frivolous effort to design, but without facial expressions a lot can be lost.  Having variable eyes is worth it, in the armored heroines opinion.

*Youre going to have to let this go, Mikey,* Ronin replies, her voice lowered and modulated by the helmet into unrecognizability.  *We both know your macroorganisms--* what a stupid, if technically accurate name *--dont have a chance of prying me out of my suit.*  She can, unfortunately, understand his beef with her.

Infodump panel!  In a few rare places in the world, there can be found fossilized phytoplankton of a specific genotype in a wafer-thin geological layer.  Unsurprisingly, there is limited collection of this particular substance, but with a few rare exceptions the demand is small, used for fringe medical research.

One of the exceptions is Dr. Michael Rhobe; its a key component in his mad-science growth process for his beloved microorganisms.

Another exception, of course, is Tohya Miho; in her case, its a critical component in what shes currently using as a power cell. Theres a bunch of sciencesciencescience, but what it boils down to is a vastly superior power generation capability than anything else she is aware of at the moment. 

And shes not only basically bought out the entire market, shes got the next six months worth of collection pre-paid for as well.  If Rhobe wants to resupply, he needs her power cell.

Which is currently sitting about two inches above the small of her back at this moment.

_It's funny how a flame war in an online scientific journal's comment section can end up like this._  Rhobe certainly hadn't expected what he'd gotten when he'd tracked her down the first time; neither had _she_ been expecting to have her place crashed by giant brainless blob monsters.  Apparently a new address in an unlikely neighbourhood isn't sufficient to shake him.

Now a wide panel, running the breadth of two pages, surrounded by the info boxes above and below.  Part of Ronin can be seen in the extreme foreground, our perspective with her; off at the other end looking small with the distance, the Biolator's white-clad form faces off with her.

_Time to stall._ Transfer a summary of those search results to Hikari, she instructs _Chisei_, having cut her external speakers for a moment.  Hopefully they'll give her something to work with.

Cutting the externals back in she addresses the Biolator, playing for a bit of time while the data is transferred, shifting a few steps to keep her distance from the macros.

*Look, if I'm going to have an arch-nemesis, it's by Ghu going to be someone more impressive than you,* she begins, but is interrupted when the oversized paramecium moves much more swiftly than she expects, slamming its entire panel into her and sending her sliding down the road.  Some manner of power connection blips, and the data transfer bar flickers to a broken link.  Argh!

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

*Unleash:* Machine Control *5*.  Marking *Potential*

----------


## Razade

*Razade, The GM
Pool:* 1

The Biolator laughs as the large microbe rears up to build a wall between you both. "I think you have more to worry about than arch-rivals Ronin. You can't have one of those if your career as a hero won't go past today! You mocked me!" The Biolator's already shrill voice a particularly grating whine as he stamps his foot in someone's well manicured hedge. *"You denied me my most needed supplies but I'll have my revenge. I've found something better, I thought you might like to see it before my pet pries you from your precious armor."*

With a flourish the "good doctor" brandishes a large syringe filled with bubbling black goop, launching it at the microbe which begins to pulsate and mutate. The "beast" swells, growing a darker shape of green until it's almost black as the asphalt beneath it starts to melt, bubbling into the thing to form a rocky shield. *"Now behold! The start of this world's new masters!"*

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:* None
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yoself.


A close-up panel on Ronin, hands planted and about to push her upright again.  A yellow text box shows her thoughts; _Thank goodness a villain cant seem to resist the opportunity to monologue._

Pushing herself to her feet, she marvels anew at being able to move like this again.  Yes, she still lacks any sensation below her waist, but the sophisticated electrical induction system built into the lower half of the armour is able to trigger her muscles as needed from their external stimulus, rather than evolution-crafted nerve impulses.

*You really need a new hobby, Doc,* Ronin tells him, warily watching this new wall' format.  Although strictly speaking, she isnt especially concerned about a variant that locks itself into place.

*Tell you what; as a good faith gesture, Ill help you stress test it,* she informs her foe.  Turning the page, the first panel shows a status bar labelled KINETIC LANCE' thats showing twenty percent; the impact from the paramecium and subsequent slide has charged it that much, at least.

The small over-the-shoulder emitter flips up and locks into place a bare instant before she targets and fires upon the centre of mass of this tarry, organic wall.

Although...20% might not be enough, come to think of it....

*Spoiler: crunch*
Show

 Directly Engage a Threat: Kinetic Lance vs Asphalt Paramecium: 4.  Marking yet more potential....

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* None
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


_You saw her run in here..._

The panel switches to a closeup of Tsunamis face in partial profile, his eyes betraying surprise at the revelation. The first thing he hears immediately changes the gameplan in his head. They _are_ looking for a person, just a very specific person, it seems. And it is very possible this person is also in the store, hiding. He has to be careful where he swings. And he has to try and identify and hopefully rescue the person as well. Unfortunately, now theres no time to look.

*Hikari, theyre looking for a person. Female.* Tsunami mutters quite hastily into the receiver within his mask, as the two goons scream. He does so quietly, hopefully low enough so that _they_ dont hear precisely what he says, trusting that the intimate proximity to the mic and the material of the mask mean that the shrieks wont drown out the message too much for the team.

There is a certain satisfaction Max feels though, in catching the goons by such surprise that they so blatantly fumble; not because he enjoys scaring people, but because he does like to remind the dastardly and wicked to remain _humble_.

Understandably, they are trying to free their weapons. There is very little time to stop this from becoming a direct confrontation, a spare moment gifted only by their fumbling. Had he wanted to make the first move and make a trading of blows a certainty, he certainly had the chance when their backs were turned. But he doesnt. 

Tsunami lowers his kanabō enough that it hits the floor with a noisy clunk, the kind you can feel vibrating through the floor. The sound betrays its weight, and gives a first impression for the imagination to extrapolate how it might sound connecting with an organic body instead of linoleum and concrete. 

*Drop your weapons, or Ill make you. We dont have to fight. But those weapons are going on the floor one way or another, your choice.*

Steam begins to hiss out from beneath the soles of Tsunamis boots again in faint spirals, not enough to be dangerous yet.

Max certainly isnt afraid of a fight, far from it, but given the chance to stop one from happening at all, hell always take it. Having _no_ fight at all is always the best option. Granted, Coyote Knight already started a conflict, but with these two, right here, theres some small chance of deescalating and getting what he wants without more damage. This shop is someones livelihood after all. These two girls are someones daughters. Misguided and criminal daughters. But if they want to make the decision not to be thrashed, hell gladly respect it. Theres no being delicate once he starts swinging.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Rolled a *10* to *Provoke* the goons into standing down. Hopefully? :D

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow
Conditions: None
Potential: 1/5

"Frick!" Cindy manages to avoid swearing as the thin lock-pick twists instead of turning the tumblers, before abruptly pressing herself into the doorway as, about a foot above her head, a beam of sizzling light crackles with the distinctive sound of something that would have reduced her to smoldering ex-Cindy.*

Glancing over her shoulder, Moonshadow tracks the path of the beam, then winces as a burst of screaming tears tears into her right ear, and the flying boat, in itself somewhat alarming, bounces suddenly. Pressing her earpiece in in, she listens to the sudden burst of radio chatter, before responding hurriedly as she steps out of the doorway, assessing her options.

"Kai, I've got eyes on whoever's trying to shoot you. I bet they're the one that all these thugs are looking for, too. See what I can do."

Which is, of course, the question. With the doorway blocked, another route is needed. Cindy glares up at the window overhead, spinning her knife in one hand. While she's done enough pull-ups to be certain that she could get up there, the question was how fast? That, and whether the person on the other side would shoot her as she came over the window-sill. On the other hand, it seemed unlikely that the light-show had gone unnoticed at large, and Cindy had a nasty suspicion that there'd be goons aplenty if she stood around.

With that cheery thought hanging in her mind, Cindy takes a step back, then launches forward, hooking the edge of her Nifo Ito over the windowsill, while latching on with her other hand. Either, she thinks, she'll spring over the sill with weapon drawn, or she'll end up sliding over the bar and falling flat on her face.** 

_'But'll it'll definitely be the first one, 'cause I'm just that cool. Right? Right?_

*At this point some obscene language might have passed her lips, but if you don't tell her parents, that can be our little secret.

**Any resemblance to her brief flirtation with competitive pole-vaulting in fifth grade is purely coincidental.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I really struggle to write scenes which involve working the scenery, which is why I kept on postponing writing this post. At least I got it out, I suppose.

Anyway, I feel like there should be a roll here, but I'm not sure what label applies, so Raz can add the appropriate modifiers as necessary:

(2d6)[*3*]

And, no matter what happens, that's not going to be a success. Yay, more potential, I suppose...

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.


Hikari continues to watch events develop on the river, suddenly much less calm. A beat panel shows her staring mutely out over the scene, Ground Zero wobbling in air, static blaring in her ear, the half-eaten ice cream cone halfway to her mouth. Pulling her shirt up, she looks down at a red sash tied around her waist, hidden underneath her clothes. _No. Trust your team._

Looking back up, Ground Zero has stabilized, and Hikari breathes a sigh of relief. *"Take it easy, GZ. Shadow's on the shooter, she'll take them out. Sunburst, stand by to assist. Try to defend against any more shots, but be ready to bail out Lion if it gets too hot."* Then she's over the side of the building, sliding down the roof access ladder with one hand, the other hand still holding the ice cream and the field glasses dangling from her neck. She stashes the glasses and retrieves Chidori and Honoo, strapping them to her back and throwing on her dark purple helmet. The next panel shows her mounted on the motorcycle, the left side of the purple body sporting a similar design to the right - the word *Sakura* and the same cherry blossom. A close-up panel shows the bike's dash as Hikari turns the ignition. Along with the usual dials and read-outs, a digital HUD appears on the inside of the windshield, showing the map of the fight complete with chibi-heads.

*"Roger that, Tsunami. I'm headed to your 20. Let's see if we can't find our girl before they do and end this thing."*

One more set of panels shows her peeling out on Sakura, still holding her ice cream, with Roberto cheering from the window of the halohalo shop.

----------


## Razade

*Razade, The GM
Pool:* 1

The panels remain split up as the team begins to divide into smaller groups. The first panels move to

*Ground Zero*

Pretty much everyone screams. The people on the boat. The people on the boat below you, you...obviously as you're struck by the blinding crackling bolt of energy...but you stead yourself even if the screaming doesn't stop as quickly. The question now is...where are you going with your cargo? Has it ever occurred to you why people call it cargo when it's on a ship but a shipment when it's on a car? That's a digression, what's probably more pertinent is...can you risk taking another shot from whoever or whatever that was? Your team's silent on the matter...they could probably use your help.

So Ground Zero, what do you do?

Next, side by side are

*Hikari and Tsunami*

The goons inside the shop are quick to drop their weapons, a side long look between the two confirming that they really don't want anything to do with the armored club wielding teen. "Boss isn't paying us enough for this, it was supposed to be an easy job." says one as they find somewhere to sit and await the police whose sirens are already blaring in the distance. "We were lookin' for someone...Boss got'em good when they crossed swords but she's ran off. Won't matter...doubt she'll be standing for too much longer." the other says, the pair finally falling into sullen silence. 

The shop is a mess from their previous work, some fashion boutique by the look of it. With time to look and no baddies to distract you however the out of place is easy to spot. A trail of blood, fresh and red, leads a trail out through the supply room and into one of the many back alleys of the River District. Once outside the familiar sound of Sakura, and Hikari, can be heard. Perhaps she's already on the scene as you step out the door? 

Either way, the scene is the same when you both meet up in the cluttered trash filled alley. There, sprawled out in some boxes and trash bags is a prone figure. Young and in a kimono not at all unlike Coyote out in the square, another woman. She's clearly seen better days, her pale skin drained of any remaining color. The trail of blood that led you here is fresher, larger and ends in a pool beneath her. Her chest moves shallowly with feeble and hard fought breathes.

She won't be with you long.

What do you do?

*Moonshadow*

Acrobatics and mild profanity get you only so far. The only one around to hear the latter is up in the window and with your swing up you find yourself face to face with the shooter. You recognize her, skull face paint and wild purple mohawk that practicaly glows in the dim light of the small room she's found as her vantage point. Bruja. The latest of them it would seem, the young lady no much older than you. The Bruja are a Legacy of their own in the city, several former members having changed their tune and joining up with the more heroic elements of the city. That doesn't seem to be the case with the newest of them.

A momentary look of shock crosses her features as you swing up from below, the crackling energy that rang out from the window pulsates about her hands. _"Hi there."_ she chirps, raises them and placing a blast as your feet plant on the window sill. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Roll to take a Powerful Blow.


*Ronin*

Your kinetic lances strike the large mass of the creature, it wobbling for a few moments as the energy punches holes in its outer layer of tar and gravel only to be diffused within. Several more psuedopods strike out in defense, not enough to knock you back to the ground but certainly enough to shake you up inside your suit as the monster continues to devour the road and sidewalk as it adds concrete and soil to its growing mass.

*"Is that the best you've got? All that stuff to say when you're behind a screen but when the fight's brought to you you're all hot air."* The Biolater taunts from behind his shield, his air of self assured condescension even more grating in person...and he's not even using smiley emotes to passive aggressively bait you!

*"Your Grandfather promised me a fat grant if I brought you in, I don't think he really thought I'd be able to. Said you were too dangerous for me, laughed at me. Said that even if you were a weakling and a run away, you were still one of his family. But you're not, you're not dangerous and you're not the same as them. You're just some weak kid and when I'm done with you, prying you out of that tin can, they can have the rest."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Mark a Condition. On top of that, this loser is using his influence on you. You can either reject or shift your labels. Mundane up and Danger down.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:* +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:* +1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.


The following panel is close in on Miho's face, faintly overlaid in places by cerulean information cast by her HUD.  A throbbing vein is prominent on her forehead; clearly her scientific rival's words are fanning the flames of anger within her.

Next panel, cut even closer, centring on the throbbing vein.  Almost hidden by the now huge-appearing protrusion, a trickle of sweat rolls down along its length.  Angry, yes; but it seems some words hit home as well, and she discovers it's a great deal more difficult to stand on one's own two feet and cast defiance in the teeth of adult superiority than one imagines when boasting about it with friends and colleagues.

*You...you can talk all you want,* she blusters, the slightly jagged edges of her speech betraying her uncertainty.  *That doesn't mean you know what you're saying.  I'm not a runaway; I'm free of them, clear and legal,* she debates hotly, her anger fuelling her words even as her insecurity shapes them.

Her body language shows her uncertainty; no longer quite so defiant a figure, the Ronin armour seems less a powerful warrior and more a too-smart-for-her-own-good girl's toy.  She shakes her head; she's better than this!  Everything she has, everything she's accomplished, she's done it on her own, and that makes her mighty!

Her furiously racing brain catches up to what it's been rambling, and an idea strikes her.

*But who am I to argue with you; I'm just a weak kid,* she goes on, throwing his own words back at him in a taunting manner.  *Stop hiding behind your ugly bags of cytoplasm and come pry me out of this tin can with your own, two hands  if you can!*  There's a lot of bravado in her words at the moment; she's not feeling as sure as she should be that he can't do just that.

But it doesn't take a genius intellect to realise that she has a far better chance against him alone than she does against him _and_ his array of abominations against nature.

*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Mark Condition: Angry.  Reject Influence: *6*.  Mark Condition: Insecure, Move Mundane up, Danger down.
Provoke Biolator into standing his macros down and taking her on with his own two hands: *11*

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.


Hikari kneels down next to the woman. Taking one look at the injuries and the pool of blood, it's clear that it's too late.

Her face like a stone mask, she stands and turns to her teammate. *"There's nothing I can do for her. Try to make her comfortable. I'll phone it in."*

Standing a few steps away, she pulls out her phone and dials 911. The conversation is muffled as Hikari takes care of business, the panels shifting to focus on Tsunami.

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow
Conditions: Angry, Insecure
Potential: 2/5

_'Aw man...'_

Cindy has just enough time to regret her life choices before something gold and purple whips past the side of her vision and she rolls sideways, one foot sliding off the windowsill. For a terrible moment, Moonshadow thinks this is, indeed, going to be like pole-vaulting all over again, complete with an untimely and precipitous descent in the wrong direction, before, with a mighty effort, she pulls herself back from the brink and merely face-plants onto the floor.

There is a meaty crunch as the panel cuts to Cindy impacting the wooden boards. Prone on the ground, a nasty metallic smell fills her nostrils, although, to be fair, that's probably just the blood trickling from her nose, and tomorrow she knows she'll have a nasty set of purple bruises ringing her ribs. On the other hand, remaining where she is likely to lead to even worse injuries, so Moonshadow keeps rolling, rotating onto her front as another blast sears the wood next to her. Swinging her arm back, she glares at the Bruja for a second, gritting her teeth.

"Well, hello to you too."*

Swinging her arm forward, Cindy lets the Nifo Oti fly, hurling it towards her opponents head in what is, admittedly, something of a desperate gesture. The panel cuts to her knife, rotating end over end as it flies, while Cindy scrambles upright, hoping she's bought herself enough time.

*A comeback which, in a tragic turn of events, does not sound remotely as badass as it did in her head.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just to be clear, Moonshadow has marked two conditions as a result of her powerful blow. Alright, I think this calls for a little bit of the fine and noble art of fisticuffs. Rolling to _directly engage_ with Cindy's _suck it domitian_ (I presume this counts as dramatic enough to trigger that?) move: (2d6+2)[*8*]

Hey, another non-miss! Cindy's mostly seeking to avoid taking harm, so she'll choose to avoid/resist the Bruja's blows.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* None
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


Max is internally relieved when the pair drop their weapons without further encouragement, though he doesnt allow himself to relax. He offers a nod of vague approval as the girls move to sit down, though his gaze his still rather intense and alert, hardly forgiving. *Stay there,* He instructs calmly though firmly, his tone brokering no argument without being needlessly hostile. Never truly taking his attention off of them, Tsunami moves carefully to take in the scene more fully as he approaches the discarded weapons.

A heavy boot kicks the swords and sends them noisily clattering across the ground and to the far end of the room, creating even more distance between them and where the girls have now moved to sit. As the panel shifts to follow the path of the swords, a duplicate frame depicts them having come to rest, revealing a hint of blood peeking in from the corner of the panel. Tsunami sees it as well, his eyes narrowing as the pair of goons mention that it wont matter for much longer. 

_Sh*t._

Picking up the swords awkwardly, Max hastily follows the trail with all three weapons, though dumps the two blades outside once the trail leads him there. Hopefully the two inside dont get any ideas, that way.

Breaking into a steam-spurred sprint, Tsunami allows himself to feel just a modicum of relief upon seeing the familiar motorcycle approaching from the opposite direction as he nears the end of the blood trail. Skidding to a halt, he leaves a literal cloud fading behind him. His brows knit together, hazel eyes glinting with concern in the dim light of the alley; it doesnt look good.

_So much blood..._

*Hikaris* words cause him to jolt slightly with a rude awakening to reality, and he looks to her, his gaze growing focused and sharp again as the panels shift to him. An uncomfortable mix of emotions swirl within, including a touch of panic and a smattering of incredulous anger.

*What? There has to be something!* Tsunami almost demands, in the clear tone of someone unwilling to look the truth of the matter in the face. He only stares after *Hikari* for a brief moment however as his teammate turns away to pull out her phone. Instead, Tsunami drops down, and instinctively moves the fallen girl's head into his lap, instead of a pile of trash, not daring move her more than that. His eyes dart over the girls body frantically seeking out the source of the pool beneath her; the red has stained so much of her kimono its difficult to gauge at first glance. Quickly though, his gloved hands close over the largest slice, desperately trying to hold the wound closed, stem the tide that has certainly already passed. _Apply pressure. Try to keep her conscious._

*Hey... its alright, take it easy. We got you now. Whats your name? My names Max.* He begins, his tone softer than normal, purposefully gentled to the point that he likely sounds unfamiliar to any of his comrades. Almost immediately he feels a pang of guilt, realizing how labored her breathing already is. He doesnt even know if she _is_ still conscious, but he probably shouldnt be making her use whatever strength she has left to talk. So he keeps up the talking instead. *Emergency services should be here soon, okay? Miss? Stay with me...* He doesnt realize hes pleading.

----------


## Razade

*Razade, The GM
Pool:* 1

*Ronin, Biolater: Suburbia*

The Biolater seems to consider before giving a shrug. *"Alright, have it your way."*  The villain rummages through his lab coat once more, pulling out another syringe of the same black bubbling liquid before injecting it into the wall. It halts its growth, wiggling and spasming before flowing up the Biolater's arm and into his flesh. The Biolater screams in pain of course but it's mometary as the asphalt, tar and concrete form thick plates over his skin. Rips show in his costume as his left arm becomes a massive black and green blade, an eye forming at its hilt before it focuses on Ronin. 

*"Behold, a fusion that would surpass even the great Tough! Your doom is upon you, Ronin."* Liquid protoplasm leaks from the slots of The Biolater's gas mask as he readies the very large blade growing out of what used to be his arm. More vials litter the floor about him, having fallen as his clothing went to tatters. 

*Hikari, Tsunami: Alleyway*

The panels split for Hikari and Tsunami as one moves to make her call. Understandably in a city like San Fran the wait is not condusive to such pressing matters though even someone without the medical training, self taught though it may be, knows that nothing or no one could get there in time to change the course of events.

That doesn't stop Tsunami in his panels from doing what he can, succor still worth something. 

The movement has an effect as the panels snap back to bring both into focus once more with the young woman as she lets out a gasping, gurgling breath. She flails for a moment but the strength in her is gone. Her eyes focus and unfocus as she casts about, Tsunami's name seeming to get her wavering attention.

*"M..a.."*

She croaks, a hand moving feebly for her kimono. *"Ta...ke. Run, run far."* Her eyes flutter and close, what little strength remains invested in pulling out what appears to be a CD or at least something approaching that shape and size. Whatever it is, a powerful magical energy pours from it, powerful enough for the both of you to feel it even though you couldn't feel it before. Her other hand moves, slow and with great trembling effort as wet fingers slide along Tsunami's cheek as if seeking to grasp hold of something solid, something warm. 

*"The Wave."* The words gasp from her lips in short, labored breathes. Each word is a struggle as her eyes open once more. Glazed as they are, they look into Max's own clear hazel eyes, terror etched in her own bloodshot violets. Her lips crack, her voice catches with dread thick in her throat. *"It rises."* Silence hangs on the words thereafter, only the both of your breathing seeming to make a sound in that narrow space. Both arms fall back to the heap she found her last moments on, leaving four bloody lines along Tsunami's face. 

*Moonshadow, a Bruja: Store front, second level*

"Oh come on! Who throws their weapon!" Bruja whines as she readies a defensive spell only for it to shatter as your blade passes through and slices a nice series of jagged cuts along her cheek. "This was supposed to be an easy job! Why do you people always get in the way!" The shattered spell almost hums in the air as Bruja tries to keep her distance though the room probably won't allow for that for long. This room was, before the swarm of exploding bats that shape themselves from the spell and hurtle about you (each narrowing missing) someone's bedroom. 

It's not uncommon in San Fransapporo for people to live above their shops, especially in the River District and the poorer areas of the city. Zoning laws being what they are, packing people in so more land can be used for beautification efforts or just generally keeping it usable for the populace has long been key to a vast number of politicians appealing to the more eco-friendly crowd. The room probably isn't going to be used for much in the near future as your fight's left it a disaster. "I'm not being paid enough for this, here."

With a motion, the witch reaches into her kimono sleeves and produces what is very obviously a grenade. With a toss, the witch dashes for the door as smoke starts to issue out from the canister as it hits the ground.

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 3, Hopeless (-2 on *unleash*), Guilty (-2 to *provoke* or *assess*), Insecure (-2 to *reject*)
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +2
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.


We cut to a ONE PAGER of Mosi, as he stares up at the sky, lain flat on his back. He listens to Coyote Knight's words.

*...Youre not heroes, you or your laser light show friend wherever they are. Youre just kids playing pretend, even you, your highness. Doesnt matter though. We came here knowing what was on the line. If we go down, youre coming with us. Take the shot, makeem pay.*

We get a POV of his tunneled vision, as a shot of energy flies high overhead.

_Your Highness? It still stings to hear someone other than Brother-- Bengani say that. And the same way he said it too. No one else ever called me that in Imam. I was always just Liddle Mosi to everyone. Not 'The Lion', and certainly not 'your Highness'. How'd I let myself end up getting saddled with this stupid gig? Rhetorical question. I got drafted in... 

She's right though, isn't she? I'm not like the others. I'm not really a hero at all._ 

A series of SEPIA panels; Mosi's POV of a shooting star flying in a starry African sky. Mosi (14), in the same position he's in now, but his eyeglass cracked, teeth gritted, blood dripping down his mouth. His mother and sister SCREAMING in the background. This isn't his first rodeo either.

Back to FULL COLOR. Now. Close Up on Mosi's eyes in the Lion helm. They aren't the yellow-gold of the Lion anymore, but the pale blue of _Liddle Mosi_. He tears up. 

Then, from a nearby alleyway, Lanuola runs out and poses, shouting.

*"W-We're not going anywhere! You're going to have to pay f-for what you've done today!"*

_Sunburst! You have no idea how happy I am to see you!_ Mosi smiles vacantly. Then he sees it. His face twists in horror. _Oh, no. No, no, no..._

We get two quick panels of the Lion's IMAGINATION in inky *BLACK* silhouettes, bathed in solid *RED*. Juxtaposed. Coyote Knight snaps Lanuola's neck; Brother Beast snaps his sister's.

Mosi yanks himself up off the ground -- half-standing, his side bleeding. A glancing blow. If she had hit a normal person with her blade, she'd probably have run them straight through. Maybe he's not a hero, but he can still keep Coyote Knight from hurting anyone else. From hurting his teammate.

He points at Coyote Knight and shifts into classic I-can-do-this-all-day fighting stance; his hands clawed, eyes GOLD. His pose is more practiced than Lanuola's, less than Hikari's.

*"You're right, Coyote. I am just a kid in a costume. But I'm the Lion now. So I don't get to back down either, because this pretend is my job! And I don't punch out until I punch YOU out!"* 

The Lion drops low, like he's stumbled--

But he VANISHES!

A beautiful two page SPLASH of a lone Mosi, sprinting into the lion's den with legendary speed! MOTION LINES are left behind as he muscles past the henchmen before they can reorient themselves from his last attack. Before his teammates are ready. He BOUNCES up over the apple cart, his right claw on a collision course with Coyote Knight's head.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

 Rolled to reject influence. Got a *4*. Ouch. Coyote's words hit Mosi hard, I marked Guilty and Insecure. Rolled to directly engage. *2*! Hahahaha, double ouch!

My intention here is for Mosi to act in a foolhardy manner, rushing in alone without talking to my team, to clear my *insecurity* and set him up to take a powerful blow, potentially making a sacrifice to assuage my *guilt* (both at the end of the scene, obviously). If that is okay.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 2/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +2
*Savior:* 0
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*-1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them.*


Equal parts not wanting to risk the hostages' safety in the case of another shot, and wanting to get back in the fight to take a crack at whoever ruined his jacket, leads GZ to put the boat down at the nearest pier. Before any of the goons on board can think to try anything, he moves to the back of the boat, and with the ear-grating shriek, the boat's motor is broken off and left to sink into the river.

He then turns to those assembled on the boat, standing up straight, arm's crossed in front of his chest, and hovering just an inch above the boat. However, his attempt at looking impressive is undercut by the fact he's still catching his breath from catching the boat, and he has a massive hole in his shirt and jacket that shows off the burnt skin beneath. Among the people there he can see three wearing the same kimonos as the rest of the gang, and he directs his words towards them. "Your boss just showed that she don't give two ****s about what happens to you lot. Do what you want with that."

With that said, he takes off flying back towards where the action is. He has a vague idea where the beam that shot him came from, and he had heard over the comms that Moonshadow was going after them. The sound of Moonshadow swearing, saying hi to someone, followed by something that sounded a lot like the lazer that shot him, reaches him through his earpiece. He pushes himself as fast as he can go as the thought of what that beam could do to someone without his abilities crosses his mind. 

He's just come into view of the building the beam came from, as thick smoke begins to pout out of the window. "No no no no no," he whispers under his breath as he closes the distance. He comes to a stop just outside of the smoke cloud, floating just outside the window, not sure what's going on inside or what he should do. "Moonshadow! What the hell's going on in there? You kicked their ass yet?" he asks over the comms, ready to charge in at a moment's notice should she need it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled +Superior to try Provoke them into turning against their boss. Rolled a 6, marking potential.

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow
Conditions: Angry, Insecure
Potential: 2/5

Cindy grins as her knife rips through the Bruja's half-formed defensive spell, showing her teeth like a shark scenting blood. She steps left, hands instinctively coming up into a boxing stance, working her way around to wall where her Nifo Oti is embedded, the handle protruding from the center of a boy-band poster on the wall*, then squawks and ducks as a swarm of bats hurtle towards her head. Crouching down, Moonshadow reaches back with one hand to grab her knife, while the other protects her head from the spectral creatures.

And then, just as she retrieves her weapon and stands ready to attack, the Bruja tosses a smoke grenade down and flees. The panels cut to a close-up of the smoking cylinder, before Cindy charges forward, tucking her blade into her belt as she crashes through the room, stumbling as one foot comes down on a discarded t-shirt, before regaining her balance as she bounces off the doorframe and throws herself headlong at the witch disappearing down the stairs.

_'...wait, there's stairs?'_

*No doubt the previous tweenie occupant of this room will be disappointed by the callous destruction of her autographed poster of _Jennifer Sung and the Redcoats_, even if it is reflective of critical consensus on the quality of their musical oevure.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

In the continuing story of Cindy regrets her life choices, we have another move which is more than likely to end with some very impressive bruises the morning after. I think this another _directly engage_, but I don't think that _suck it domitian_ applies here: (2d6-1)[*6*] 

Heh. Classic. Oh well, better hope I'm wrong about that, then...

Also, Cindy has heard GZ, she's just been a bit busy to respond. Got to add some extra drama to the mix, anyway...

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Sunburst glances to Lion as he pushes himself to his feet, feeling a measure of relief as he picks himself up and rushes forward, ready and willing to keep on fighting Coyote. There's a close up panel on Lanuola, a small smile playing across her face as she watches for just a moment. Then her eyes close and she's serious again, exhaling. Then a breath in and eyes open. A close up, her foot slides forward across the ground. Another close up, her fists tighten, one arm pulling back a little way. A third, her eyes have picked up their glow again.

"*Kyaahh!*"

Then a wide panel. Sunburst throws a punch in Coyote's direction. Her form is sloppy. The swing is horrendously telegraphed, her stance would be easy to break, and she has over extended with her punch. But her fist glows bright white, intricate patterns just barely visible around her knuckles, and a beam of blinding light erupts forth, blasting straight out and toward her target. Her punch was instinctual, no real thought behind it, and there's a lack of finesse to the beam. It's far wider than it ought to be, too unfocused to avoid hitting their surroundings. And it's clear it's taken a lot out of her, in the aftermath she looks winded, her hair a frazzled mess, her fist lightly smoking, and her breath coming in short, sharp pants. She looks up, trying to determine what the result of her attack was.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Rolling direct engage using Reality Storm.

(2D6+2)[*8*]

Edit - Lanuola will be creating an opportunity for her allies.

----------


## Razade

*Razade, The GM
Pool:* 1


*Sunburst, The Lion, The Coyote Knight: Riverside Square*

*"Oh give me a break. You sound like him too."* Coyote stands ready as you charge, all the action panels closing in on her head. It doesn't last though. All the color fades from the Lion's powerful charge, the panels going black and white as a bight golden hue wraps about the Coyote Knight. All that speed drains from The Lion in an instant just like all that color. Just as quick as The Lion is over the apple cart, a kick plants to his face as fast as lightning with a hook to drive The Lion to the ground. 

*"We made our peace with this. All you heroes, all you know how to do is lecture! You won't get your hands dirty, to do what has to be done! I'm trying to sa-"*

Sunburst breaks into the scene, shining and radiant in the black and white panels. The next page is a full panel splash as the beam of light erupts from her feeble punch. The page starts black and white on the left save for our heroine but as the beam travels across the page it brings light and color back to everyone. Even The Lion's color returns, his speed along with it. Of course the blast carries with it drawbacks all its own as Coyote is knocked into a nearby building.

A building already occupied with fighting.

*
Moonshadow, Smoke: On the Run*

You hear it first, Moonshadow, as you try and get your footing in the cluttered room. The telltale sound of very bad things* approaching at speed. The sounds are followed soon after by Coyote hurtling into the room along with a powerful blast of energy that takes the smoke well and truly out of the equation. Also the roof. It's out of the equation too. Really the whole building is a wash as rafters and walls break and form a better cage than anyone could probably make on short notice with the tools available. Not only that, but the parts of the roof not burned to pieces fall in all the right ways to make a ramp down for you.

On the plus side, that cage has trapped not only the Coyote but her erstwhile compatriot Bruja in a bind. With nowhere to run, the former is slow to her feet while the latter readies another defensive spell though from the look of it...you've got the high ground and the upper hand.


*your sister
*Ground Zero, Hostages:* 

A few of the hostages are off the boat like a shot well before you state your piece, scrambling and scratching to get onto dry land and far away from the conflict. The goons don't run however and one civilian remains. Dark skinned like polished oak, dazzling eyes like opal she would have been easy to miss as just another hostage. With a flick of her hands however the river below begins to churn before a series of powerful tendrils burst from the water to batter the flying hero.

_"I think we'll stay and fight."_ Her tone is cool though fury burns in her eyes as more of the water forms a platform for her to step onto. _"You heroes, thinking that you're the only ones willing to put your life on the line for something. How you're all so noble for the sacrifice. How people who don't agree with your morals just couldn't do the same. Like you're the only ones with a plan. We had it all worked out until you ruined everything! Then you simply turn your back on the people you thought to save! You won't run from me."_

She seems committed to that last part as the tendrils continue to dart and swat at you. Sure you could probably barrel past them but she's coming for you and have you ever been hit by a fire hose? Even if you're impervious...it's not going to be comfortable. _"It was a stupid move, stealing the boat. Even if you're strong, one drop would've done worse than we could have planned. Then you just abandon the people you wanted to protect! You heroes, all the glory but never the clean up. You're a menace."_ Her eyes narrow. Your words wouldn't have reached her even if they'd made her goon squad flee. The following words only seal the deal. "We've got something to fight for, same as you. We're both trying to save the city, you just don't have the stones to get your hands filthy. You want to sleep at night, it makes you weak. You don't realize that it's not a sacrifice when we're already dead. You may have sealed our fates, doesn't mean we aren't going down fighting."

*Spoiler: GZ*
Show

 Ok this time for realsies. She's calling you out, saying you're reckless and callous not just with stealing and moving the boat but also leaving the civilians to their own ends once you feel they're safe. Danger up, Savior down or roll to reject.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 2/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*-1


*Spoiler: Influenced*
Show

Influenced by Water Lady. Danger up, Saviour down.


*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you unleash your powers to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them.*

The hydrokinetics words reach out to Ground Zero as he floats in front of the newly demolished building, at the same time one of her tendrils rushes towards him. If Ronin was here, she would be able to tell you how the firehose these tendrils are equated to punches out 7.5kg of water per second at a speed of 17m/s. In short, they're not something you ever want to be in the way of. Yet as the tendrils closes in on him, GZ doesn't make to move or dodge. He just raises a hand towards the water. 

As the mass of water slams into his outstretched palm, it stops in place. Ronin, if asked, might also explain that railguns like the one Iron Devil used, spit out projectiles that travel upwards of 3 km/s, and that despite the greater mass of the water, it just doesn't come close to the force exerted by the gun. Knowing the nature of GZ's powers, she could also tell you about how the fact that it is a liquid hitting him, and therefore one 'object', not multiple as may be the case if it were a mass of sand being dumped on him, means that his tactile-telekinesis, the ability to control things he is in direct contact with, can stop the entire tendril with a single point of contact.

"Something's come up. I'm sure you can take things from here Moonshadow," he says into his earpiece before taking it out and pocketing it with the hand that isn't holding back the tendril. He shatters the tendril before turning and flying towards the Hydrokinetic, dodging around tendrils that attempt to swat at him as he closes the gap and calls out "You got your ass around backwards! You're the only one of us that cares about saving the city, I just want to see the Warlords lying broken at my feet! You say I ain't up for getting my hands dirty, but I'm about to bloody my knuckles on you!"

Another tendril dodged, and GZ has a straight shot at his opponent. "And if you're already dead, then from one ghost to another; GO TO HELL!" GZ shouts as he rushes in with one arm cocked back to deliver a punch straight to her solar plexus.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled Danger to Directly Engage. With modifiers, rolled a 13. Going with Resist or avoid their blows and Impress, surprise or frighten your opposition.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  +1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.


A return to Sleepy Giant Hills has an establishing panel to remind our readers where we were; a mutated and deformed sword-armed Biolator facing off against a suddenly much-smaller appearing Ronin.

Cut to a panel even closer than before, showing only Miho's eyes inside the Ronin armour; eyes that widen in surprise.  This...is certainly a leap forward in the Biolator's repertoire.  He may have even moved up to a C-list threat, as hard as it is to believe.

The problem being, of course, is that she has no idea if she's a match for even that level of threat.  Rhobe's words had hit home, and she's not entirely certain of herself any more.

Fortunately, her mouth has an autopilot mode.  *Oh, thank goodness,* it spouts.  *I really wasn't digging your other look; this is much more attractive, well done.*  Yes, yes, snark might not be the best response here, but one works with that one has.

Still, she has got what she wanted, if not exactly how she expected; a one on one encounter with her opponent, rather than facing a mass of enhanced slime to boot.

A series of panels set the scene; the two facing off against one another, wills focusing on the oncoming duel.  Ronin feeds all of her emotions in to a single mental flame to burn them away, leaving nothing but perfect focus; at least, that's what she attempts to do, but has trouble getting past the anger still bubbling within her.  Despite her best efforts, her focus is marred by this emotion flickering about the edges, which leaves a crack open for self-doubt to creep in as well.

It will have to do; she senses the moment as arrived, and the pair of them simultaneously burst into a charge at one another.  Speed lines slash boldly across panels as they rapidly close the distance, the unlikely suburban backdrop not detracting from the gravity of the duel.  The Biolator's sword is out and ready, of course, being fused with his arm; Ronin's heavy blade, however, remains in its scabbard until the moment of contact.  Anger-edged focus brings the long blade of the Sword of Doom flashing out as they pass, and the shock of contact travels up her arms even through the armour.

She slides to a halt, sword at full extension at the end of its single stroke, then deliberately re-sheathes the blade in a single, smooth motion before turning to face her opponent.

*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

One on one combat: Duel! *10*

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* None
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


Tsunamis eyes widen slightly when the girl makes a sound and her eyes actually move to find him. Lifting one hand only briefly, he uses it to hastily pull his mask down so that it hangs around his neck, and gives her a less frightening face to stare at. Its a quick movement, not caring for the blood it smears on said mask in the process, before his hand quickly returns to the futile effort of holding her together.

*Its alright...* He repeats in a hurried whisper as she tries to speak and repeat his name, trying to keep his tone as reassuring as possible. He shakes his head slightly in an effort to discourage her from using her remaining strength to speak, especially just for a name. *Its okay...* He echoes as she fumbles with her kimono, having already forgotten in the panic of this moment that theres likely an important _reason_ Coyote Knight has gone through all this trouble for this young woman. Max goes quickly quiet however as the girls movement is paired with particularly striking words. _Take. Run. Far._

Desperate as he is to maintain the wasted effort, he belatedly lifts a bloodied hand from her side once more, taking hold of the disc shaped object so that she neednt use her own strength longer than is necessary. The sudden surge of potent energy that radiates from it has him even more alarmed, and he realizes that he is staring at it only when he becomes distracted by the sensation of something warm and wet on his cheek. His head snaps back towards her in surprise, further smearing the blood as he unintentionally turns into her touch. 

The sudden realization that it is a futile gesture of her own, seemingly for nothing other than seeking comfort, causes that split second of bewilderment to crumble under a sharp stab of helplessness. His jaw tightens as his eyes sting with a sudden, involuntary, and uninvited glittering of moisture. He cant let it become more than that. That stays _inside._

_The Wave. It rises._

The terror in her eyes for some reason sets his blood boiling, stoking the flames within him that were set by that unwelcome sensation of powerlessness. This _shouldnt be_.

Max instinctively catches the hand near his cheek as it begins to fall, still grasping the disc tight in the other. It takes him a moment in the lingering silence to gather his wits, before he manages to nod firmly, his expression determined as he can make it without appearing hard or cold. He doesnt know if its enough to assuage the dread in her eyes, but he can try at least, and pretend to have any amount of confidence in this current situation. Maybe its enough to convince himself and Hikari at least. Some part of him tries to rationalize that he should move on, that his team is still out there fighting and might need his help. But he cant bring himself to leave while she still breathing, this unfortunate stranger. Maybe it's just because he doesn't want to be _here_... but being anywhere else still wouldn't change the reality.

*...Youve done enough. Well take care of it.*

Its a lie, of course. He has no idea what shes talking about. He has no idea if theyre capable of unraveling the mystery of what The Wave is, let alone tackling whatever threat it might end up being. Not that uncertainty or impossible odds have ever stopped him from trying, of course; he still has scars from meeting The Warrior to prove that. But from the moment he answered the call tonight he started out unbalanced and unprepared, and he continues to feel a deepening pang of guilt, or inferiority.

But this isnt helping anyone. Theres nothing that will help the girl now. He tries not to look at her anymore, uncomfortably aware that it is only his own breathing he hears now. Shes still warm, but its just an unkind illusion, her weight utterly limp in his arms. She was a stranger, and from her garb, most likely one of Coyotes and thus equally villainous. He shouldnt feel so shaken, but he feels like a dam close to cracking. With all his strength, he wills the tide back; he cant afford to deal with everything hes feeling now. The forced calm in unnatural and uncomfortably cold, but Tsunami finds himself moving without really thinking or noticing. He removes his sash and bundles it into a makeshift cushion to place under her head in place of his lap, still not willing to leave the body resting on garbage. Folding her hands on top of her abdomen, it still doesnt hide the lethal gash nor the dark stains that soak through her kimono and the ground around her.

While each movement involving the fallen girl are slow with purpose and rather gentle, once done, Tsunami stands overly quickly, as if _needing_ to create distance. His free hand lifts to fix his mask back into place, ignoring the uneasy sensation of where it sticks to the blood on his face and smears it further. Hes performed everything thus far while still clutching the disc in his other hand. Finally he looks to it again, and then holds it out towards Hikari after a moment of brief hesitation. Theres no lack of trust for his team mate, it seems more likely that given the context of him acquiring it, hes perhaps a touch irrationally attached to it, but ultimately deeming it better in Hikaris hands than his.

* ...Shes gone.*

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Lanuola pales at the sight of what she'd just done. For a moment, she's frozen up, not sure whether she should run toward or away from the destruction she'd created. Her glow is gone now, a faint wisp of smoke rising from her fist the only remaining sign of her actions, leaving behind a very worried looking teenager. Her eyes slide over to The Lion, still picking himself up from his tangle with Coyote Knight. Coming to a decision, she runs forward to him, crouching down beside him to try and help him to his feet. As she does, her words start spilling out.

"A-are you ok? I-I didn't mean to damage the building like that. Oi atua, d-do you think she's still a-alive? W-what if other people were in there?!" Her attention goes to the partially destroyed building, a wretched look on her face, "I-I don't know what I should do!"

----------


## Razade

*Razade, The GM
Pool:* 1

The panels show a fairly wide range as they zoom out to show GZ and his foe fighting near the shore, the devestation of the building where Coyote, Bruja and Moonshadow must obviously be in and of course the goon squad along with The Lion and Sunburst. Action lines are drawn as the hydrokenetic enemy is shot into the river below by a well aimed and well focused punch as Sunburst runs to check on her flung friend. 

The panels also show said goon squad forming up behind those still left in the square. Any civilians have fled from the chaos by now though this only seems to have emboldened Coyote's Knights. "You should sit down and wait for the big boss to show up." one offers as they make a wall ringing The Lion and Sunburst with weapons drawn. None of them look particularly thrilled to be doing this but something obviously motivates them. Probably an equal level of fear of punishment if they don't do what they can to put you down.

"Light show's over. You and your friend lost this one." another says, katana shaking in their hand as the words sound more like a hope than an assertion. "Some of you go check on Coyote. We'll tangle these ones up if they don't stay down." The same goon commands as a few start to break off for the downed building.

The goons could make life harder for Moonshadow, there's no telling how she's fared in all of this. Them bringing Coyote out of the rubble, not to mention whoever was shooting laser beams, would probably not be ideal either. You'll have to fight your way through...or will you? You could just listen and sit this one out, Hikari and Tsunami have to be somewhere right? Ronin too, there's always trying to get ahold of her. Ground Zero isn't too far away either and he did just sucker punch a villain into the drink. Maybe a rally is called for? Either way, the both of you are hemmed in. What do you do?

Speaking of.

*Ronin, Biolater: Sleeping Giant Hills*

The panels cut abruptly to Ronin. The page is quick, clean and colorless as it merely shows the strike and then Ronin standing behind the Biolater as his sword swings into the ground. The next panel shows the Biolator erupting in green slime from the attack laid upon him, crumbling to the floor as he returns to his former self where he crumbles further. The wound is luckily mostly cosmetic after such a vivid transformation though the exertion has left him more than defeated.

Someone's bound to come and collect him off the street. That's what the police are for after all and someone's bound to have called them. Speaking of calls...your team hasn't done so in a little while. Your attempts to get to them with information had also hit a brick wall before all this went down. You know where they are, maybe it's time for some physical representation? The trip will take time of course, they're clear on the other side of the city. Is there still some help you might hope to give them all the way north?

What do you do?

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.


Hikari takes the disc, looking alarmed. She turns it over in her hands, but the nature of the thing remains a mystery. A close-up panel of the disc shows that it's roughly the size and shape of a digital disc, but that's where the similarities end. Iridescent and multi-colored, smooth to the touch, it appears to be etched with angular lines like a maze. 

Hikari looks up at Tsunami, and a look passes between them before she calls the others. The panels cut to shots of the others in their circumstances, with Hikari's dialogue in a chibi-head text box. *"Ronin, we've got something. Don't know what, we need to ID it. Headed your way now. Everybody else, we've got what the bad guys wanted. We're getting it far away from here. Do whatever you need to do to end this with minimal damage to civilians or the environment. Tell them we've got their disc if you think it'll make them go away."*

Turning on her heel, Hikari starts to dash toward her motorcycle when something catches her eye. Her ice cream cone, sitting in the cupholder, dripping blue sea salt ice cream down the body. _Shoot! Roberto!_ Turning back to Tsunami, she thrusts the disc back into his hands. *"Take this to Ronin, I'll meet you there! I've got to drop a kid off."* And with that, she hops on Sakura, places her helmet back on her head, and zooms off.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just so it's clear, I'm not taking any liberties with the disc description. I asked the GM about it, and he had very clear ideas about what they wanted it to look like, but felt that describing the disc took away from the emotional thrust of the last post with the dying woman.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

3

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


The panel cuts in close on Lanuola crouched protectively beside the Lion. She's watching the encircling goon squad, her worry evident on her face. Her eyes widen as they start to draw their blades. Her attention flits back to the Lion, was he going to be ok? She might have to try and stop this herself. Though the thought of doing so filled her with trepidation. Heart pounding, she rose into a half-crouch, positioning herself protectively between the goons and Lion. 

_Just keep it together. You can do this... You_ can_ do this..._

There's a focus panel, showing her back to the reader as she looks out over the surrounding goons. She clenched her fists, calling out with false confidence, "I-It's not over yet! Y-you saw what I did to your boss, y-you better leave before I-I do it again!"

_Please say I can do this..._

Tightening her fists further, her hands begin to glow a bright white. The glow rapidly travels up her arms as the panels spin around and grow tighter in, finally focusing on her eyes as they burn bright white. Then a wide shot as her entire body shines brightly. The act seems to cause her pain, though, her teeth clenched tight as she struggles to maintain her focus. A close look shows her clothes burning in places, holes forming in her clothing as her hands tremble. And then the light recedes, leaving Sunburst still standing, smoke rising off her in places, eyes once again glowing a bright white as she fights to get her breath back.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Sunburst will roll to burn! Post will be edited in when I have a result;

(2D6+2)[*6*]

As discussed on discord, will adjust conditions, burn, and potential accordingly based on if Mosi is spending a team or not.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:* Insecure
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  +1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.


Ronin knew that in the aftermath of a duel one should merely feel quiet satisfaction at a win; it was on her that she only had a fiery sense of righteousness as her anger found an appropriate outlet.

Also, the feeling that she only had such an easy victory because of the decidedly inferior quality of her opponent may have been intruding just a bit.

Well.  At least now that this was taken care of, she could get back to getting the potentially critical data off to

A new panel crowds her introspection boxes, cutting her off in mid-thought as her comms crackle to life again.

_ "Ronin, we've got something. Don't know what, we need to ID it. Headed your way now."_

As Hikari continued to give instructions to the rest of the team, Ronin hastily revised her course of action.  Apparently, while she was off handling her little problem they were taking care of theirs.

*I HAVE ANONYMOUSLY ALERTED THE AUTORITIES REGARDING DOCTOR RHOBE,* _Chisei_ informs her helpfully.

Thanks, buddy, she replies gratefully; having a second pair of intangible hands really makes things easier.  She triggers her comms.

Sorry for going dark; I had a...situation of my own to take care of.  Dealt with!  Theres still a bit of bravado in her voice, but she soldiers on.

New page, and the layout is back to traditional, right-angled panels which fairly scream back to normal.

My place is no good; too much heat at the moment, she counters, turning to stalk back into her home before too many of her neighbours get brave and emerge.  [color=#0000cd]Ill be in transit shortly; rendezvous at Tsunamis lair?[/colour]  More secure, back-up tech there, and she can certainly make it to the nearest teleportal site more quickly than she could the river district in any case.

Thumping into the garage, she triggers the armour to retract and addresses _Chisei_.

All right, lets get flight systems back online, soonest!.  The time taken to restore mobility will be more than made up _by_ that mobility; worth it!

*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Clearing Condition: Angry

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential:2/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*-1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage* a threat, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them.*


As Sunburst struggles to get her breath back after her light show, Ground Zero flies in from above, landing and sliding to a stop just in front of his teammates. He looks down at Lion with an amused smirk, then at Sunburst and sees the state she in and he takes on a more concerned expression.

"You've been a total badass. Catch your breath, I'll deal with these losers," GZ tells her, before shrugging off his jacket and turning to the assembled goon squad. He walks forward, rolling his shoulders and cracking his knuckles. "I was hoping for a good fight today, but that water-bender you had hiding on the boat went down with a single punch! Hopefully you lot will be more fun!"

With that said he uses his powers to throw himself towards one of the Knights with a fist outstretched. At the moment of impact, he uses his telekinesis to fling the Knight backwards and into a food stand. Two swords slam into his back not a moment later, but to the wielder's shock, they don't even scratch GZ's shirt. Reaching behind him, Ground Zero grabs the arms of the two Knights and throws them to join their friend on the food stall.

The rest of them don't go down so easy. Realising the danger of engaging GZ in close quarters, they jump and dodge back when ever he tries to close in and try to strike at his back when he's not looking. Quickly getting tired of the Knights jumping away for what felt like the hundredth time, as GZ feels another blade hit his back, he puts a hand down on the pavement, then brings it up again, this time with a large block of the pavement attached, and swings at his attacker, hitting and knocking them aside. 

Ground Zero spies a couple of Knights that have paused for a moment at the display of power. Their hesitation costs them as he flings his block in their direction. They dive to the ground and the block goes sailing over their head and smashes into a store behind them. As they pick themselves up off the ground, it's to see that Ground Zero is now right in front of them. Before they can react, he grabs the two and slams them together.

Letting go of the two Knights and letting them fall to the ground, he turns to see the last of the Knights have assembled with their swords drawn. Apparently having decided that hit and run tactics weren't working, and changing plans to attacking him as one group, even if it means risking it in close quarters. Ground Zero smirks, pulls a street sign out of the ground and tries to replicate one of the stances he's seen Hikari use, but knowing he's probably butchering it. "Who's next?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled +Danger to *directly engage* Coyote Knights. Got an *11*. Going with Resist or avoid their blows, and create an opportunity for your allies (by taking the Knight's attention they can either take time to recover or go after Coyote.

Also spending *one team* to help Sunburst deal with her burn.

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 2, Hopeless (-2 on *unleash*), Insecure (-2 to *reject*)
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +2
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.


*They want to know where you've gone.*

But how can Mosi communicate something he doesn't know? First we see Mosi and Coyote's altercation the way Lion's mind plays it back -- in *FRACTURED, TUNNEL VISION.* 

Panels; Mosi's hand reached out to grab down Coyote Knight. A wooden block Geta to the face. Ground. BLOOD. The sky. And... Sunburst -- hair blowing, hand outstretched. LIGHT drowning out everything. Mosi's HANDS cover his face. A Big Panel, tight on the Lion as he tries to ball up his battered figure, the beam of light ROARING above. Giving him a moment to reflect. 

Coyote was right -- Mosi had flown in looking to fight; not to resolve the issue or to save anyone. It's just... It's been hard to not assume the worst from everyone in San Fran... ever since... 

_Her._ We cut to a panel. An extreme close up of SILK. The Scarf of Shadows over her pale skin, blowing in the wind, inky darkness behind her. Mosi resolves to put the thought out of his head. It didn't matter anymore. He has Hikari, and the team, and...

*"Sunburst!"*

He reaches up and grabs the apple cart, steadying himself to fight Coyote on top. But she's GONE. And the apples are FRIED. He topples over. His head is RINGING. He closes his eyes. Opens them to see Sunburst, flanked on all sides by ruin -- out of focus -- as she looks after Coyote. Closes his eyes. Opens them again. Suddenly Lanuola is next to him, her arm outstretched to pick him up, asking him if he is okay. Her words MUFFLED by the RINGING in his ears, as it fades into DRUMS. One sentence cuts through, her speech bleeding into his thought bubble...

*"I-I don't know w--what I should do!"*

Mosi opens his eyes again to see a shadowy arena of BLACK as far as the eye can see. 

_That is not good enough anymore, Champion._ _Who-- Who said that!?_

He stands up, and turns around to see BROTHER BEAST -- taller and more muscular than Mosi -- his godly figure covered in ornate tattoos, scars and GOLD, shimmering into the void. He stands, ten feet from his brother. They circle, paralleling each other's careful steps -- two opposites pieces on an otherwise blank chessboard. 

_"It wasn't me, so spare me your indignant looks. That's a voice that I don't get to hear. Not really. Just another token of all you've ever taken from me. Mosi... [spits]. My father, my home, my name. My destiny. I should've been the Lion. Stronger. Smarter. Better. If the world were a fair place--_. We sweep past Mosi to see that Brother Beast has shifted into Mosi's mother, as he remembers her from training. Lean and powerful but... fragile, a shade of her superheroic self. The Spear of the Lion gripped into her hand, her brow furrowed in frustration. She stands over a disarmed Mosi.

_But it is not. I know you are trying your best, but you are undisciplined. You lack commitment to the idea of who you are. You know Brother Beast better than anyone else, do you think he lacks commitment...? Oh, my kind and gentle son. The world is cruel. It pushes us to know our place whether we wish for that or not._ We sweep past Mosi again to see her shifted into...

His father, watching his son with a pensive smile -- hair grey, face hardened with wrinkles for a relatively young man. _I'm sorry, Lil' Mosi. Your mom and I only wanted the best for you. But we left you unprepared for the hardships of life. Just... take comfort in knowing that that makes you just like everyone else._

And suddenly Mosi is alone, left to expunge the darkness from a world filled with it. By himself. Just like always. 

But that's not true. Not at all. Six other costumed figures flank him in a panel, full of life and color.

*Yami no Yojimbo.*

Back to REALITY -- A big Splashy panel shows a long shot of how the scene has developed -- Lanuola, an aura of light fully charged around her, looking back at Mosi. Ground Zero fighting Coyote's men, smirking at the Lion. Mosi himself, STILL against the apple cart, his head cocked down like he's knocked out.

Then we see him from below. His eyes BUBBLE over with energy the color and consistency of *BLACK SAND* pouring out of him.  _Agh... I can't see out of this #@!$ thing!!_  He rips off his mask and the DARKNESS fades into gold in his eyes, dripping energy onto his chest -- his body glows golden in a faint hum. His wounds seal themselves shut with Sekhmet's Blessing of Divine Beauty. Mosi's foot touches the ground. It cracks under the weight of his MIGHT. 

Wide panel of Mosi, suddenly towering behind Sunburst. We see the falling motion of the last of the black sand energy form into gold as Mosi's hand cuts through the intense aura of white light, putting his hand on her shoulder. He smiles to her.

* "Oui, I'm okay, Lanni. Thanks for having my back, but I've got the fight from here. Could you go check on Coyote? We've got to try and see if we can salvage anything from this mess. My mess. Hold on, I've got an idea. But you are not going to like it. Probably."*  He reaches up to his comm, allowing Ground Zero fight the enemies by himself, as Mosi paces back and forth. When GZ next looks back over them, Mosi gives him an assured and -- fairly dismissive -- wave. *"Mosi here, can I get a ping from anybody on Coyote's destination? She went on a bit of a vacation. I'm looking to get to the epicenter of the impact... Uh, huh."* He looks back at Lanuola with an aside glance. *"Well, not me, per say. You are comfortable with flying, right Sunburst?"* 

But before she can get a word out, Mosi flings the super heroine stories into the air. When we cut back he's dissapeared. Suddenly, we're in the fray -- Mosi is back to back with a sign-wielding GZ. The last couple of goons surround them. We pop through small panels Mosi joins the other teenage force of nature in a choatic brawl.

*"Hey, Zero! Thanks for letting me nap for a minute. You may remember that I--"* He ducks out of in incoming punch, letting it slide over GZ, redirecting the punch's force into another goon to knock him out.  *"Cannot fly... So I was hoping -- that -- you could get Sunburst to -- wherever -- it is that the Coyote is roaming. She's up there."* He casually elbows GZ mid-fight to point out Lanuola falling through the air with one particularly lazy finger, as GZ slams a goon face down into the concrete under the sign. *"I'll clean up what is left down here and meet up with Tsu and 'Kari. You get credit for the takedown. This time."* Mosi winks at him and grins, waving off the other boy. 

*"Well? Go get her!"*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

 No crunch this time! I feel like this is all within the standard limits of what is accomplishable to Mosi, so it is kinda more of a narrative/transitory post about him taking control of his emotions. Though I am happy to roll an unleash if it feels too easy/to invite hard moves. 

Not spending a team to boost Sunburst's Burn, because GZ has already done that.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: None
Potential: 2/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*-1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them*.


Ground Zero looks up at where Sunburst is, then back down at Lion, back up to Sunburst, and back again to Lion. A smile splits his face as he laughs "You're an absolute madman!" He gives one last swing of the sign post before planting it in the ground and getting ready for takeoff. "Grab one of their swords when you finish up, I want a souvenir!" he calls out to Lion as he flies off.

He quickly reaches Sunburst's position as she falls, but knowing that catching her with his current momentum could be just as bad for her as hitting the ground, he instead lets her fall past him. He then flies down, matching her speed and dodging her flailing limbs as he grabs hold of her and pulls up, bleeding off their downward momentum and bring them into a controlled flight.

"I think I know where Coyote ended up. You ready to finish this?" Ground Zero says as he flies them towards the building he was floating around before his fight with the water lady. Their height gives them a good vantage point, but GZ knows that it also makes them easier to see. With that in mind, he stretches out his power, spreading his protective barrier to include the young heroine in his arms. Pushed out this far, the barrier is a *lot* thinner that it usually is, but it's better than nothing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolling +Savior to catch Sunburst. Rolled a 7. Going to be adding team to the pool. Also going with expose myself to danger as I'm a very visible target with a weakened shield, going towards the one person who has been able to hurt me in this fight.

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow
Conditions: Angry, Insecure
Potential: 2/5

Cindy instinctively curls into a ball mid-flight as the room disintegrates around her, arms covering her head as the wall and ceiling splinter into shards. The panels become jagged, stacked on odd angles and distorted into strange shapes, focusing on Moonshadow's face as she weathers the storm, something leaving a bloody cut as it nicks her cheek. She slams into the wall-becoming-floor as Coyote crashes through the room, rolling part way down the staircase and coming to rest with a brutal crunch.

For a moment the panels focus on her prone body, before cutting a sea of pure black, except for a single thought bubble, rising out of the dark.

_'Girl. Yes, you, girl. Get up! I SAID, get UP!'_*

For a moment it seems as if this command will go unheeded, as Moonshadow lies on her back, eyes closed. But then, as the panel cuts in for a close up, one eye slowly flickers open, and she rolls over, heaving herself upright. Using her Nifo Oti as a support, Cindy rises to her feet, and glares down at the two figures below her. There's blood on her cheek, and a  trickle from her nose, which smears across her soot-stained face as she wipes her mouth with one hand. When she spits on the floor, there's a touch of blood in that as well, but the expression on her face is defiant as she raises her weapon.

"The rest of my team is on the way," Moonshadow states firmly**, "So if you just surrender now, that'll save you some bruises..."

*The change of font here is, of course, neither symbolic nor sinister

**Although not without a muttered 'right, guys?' hovering under her breath

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alright, I think that Cindy is going to try and _Provoke_ the villains to throw down their weapons, or at least delay attacking for long enough for her cavalry to arrive.

(2d6+1)[*8*]

Ay, I didn't fail  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Razade

*Razade, The GM
Pool:* 1 - 1 + 1 = 1

*Moonshadow*

Coyote lays out in a sprawl, somehow having managed to snag Bruja in the resulting chaos as both are now well and fairly down for the count. Both bleed from various cuts, bruising has already started and both lady's masks have been damaged beyond function. Coyote is a plain young woman, no older than most of your team, sunflower yellow hair cropped short with pale gray eyes that focus in on you as you speak. Bruja is unsurprising, looking much like her older cousin with a dark complexion, full lips and chocolate brown eyes. She seems the worse of the two, only a hand reaching out from the rubble that covers her.

"Oh shut up." Coyote groans as she somehow struggles to her feet, eyes narrowing as she sways. "I'd take the bruises over what we'll get if we fail here. Your friends didn't get it, we're the heroes here. We're trying to save you!"

She swings an arm about the building, barely keeping balance. "Look what you did! Your team! If we'd got what we needed, everyone would have been fine. But nooooo, you heroes. Stained in light, can't even pretend to keep people safe even when trying to protect them. Moralizing, judging, punishing like you're the only word that matters. You haven't seen what's coming, you'd make the same decisions if you had."

Her eyes dart up suddenly, the panels cutting to 

*Lion, Sunburst, GZ*

Not far outside the ruined building as The Lion finishes up whatever remaining goons and of course...throwing Sunburst into the air. Sunburst goes sailing even as Ground Zero leaps up to catch her, the panels moving to show Moonshadow, Coyote, Bruja all in frame with the flying (willfully or not) heroes coming into focus. 

The panels all merge to bring the group together, the text box above repeating. Things move quickly then, Coyote ducking down to the exposed arm of Bruja before magical energies crackle about her.

"This isn't over. The Wave rises. We're all dead anyway, we're going early. Sorry, Odette."

With a sweep of her arm the villain sends a scattering of bats out from the inside of her kimono. You've seen this particular trick before from Bruja Moonshadow but with the roof...and most of the building gone they have a much wider range to effect. That range seems to focus on Ground Zero and your sister, Sunburst. The flock scream into the air, detonating the square as storefronts burst into flames. The spell seems to mostly be destruction for destruction's sake, a wild final blow from a spent villain however two figures are directly in the path of the flailing, furious finale.

Ground Zero and Sunburst.

Glowing bats burst about you in a tumult. If Ground Zero hadn't been there to save you, Sunburst, you'd have taken the brunt alone. Luckily you're shielded from the explosions. Ground Zero being that shield.

Moonshadow, you're in a prime position to put this to a quick end, Coyote is still standing and even though her whole body smokes from the spell there's no telling if she could do it again...or something worse. The same goes for you Lion, with no goons about there's no one left to fight. There's no civilians left and you're exposed. Hoofing it might be the best chance, you're unlikely to weather an attack like that. 

*Spoiler: Moonshadow*
Show

You've enraged Coyote. Take Influence over her. She's also using her influence on you. She's saying that you're going in half-cocked, not looking at the situation because if you had...you'd be on her side. Reject her words or lower Savior and raise Superior.

*Spoiler: Ground Zero*
Show

You've exposed yourself to danger. You know what that means. Roll to take a powerful blow.



*Elsewhere*

The panels slide away from the explosions, the next page a rather abrupt change of scenery. A lone man sits in a large garden, the sky above a pristine azure as sfx of music float about him. One would be excused not recognizing Master Sun as he sits enjoying his tea, the immortal having changed his appearance quite a lot from one age to the next. Gone is the faux-yellow peril image of the Golden Age. The extreme flowing robes and magical scrolls of the Silver Age. Even the Bronze Age's attempt at the hardened street hustler has been replaced by a smart business suit, sunglasses, perfectly maintained goatee and long black hair slicked back in a pony tail. Modern. Crisp.

The music is cut by crackly text boxes, a news report already given on the first page of Yami no Yojimbo. An attack on the water front. Coyote and her Knights. The tactician listens, scribbling something on a notebook not far from hand as the panels zoom too it.

The attack will be halted, the attack won't be halted. The Knights will find the artifact and take it to Lightbinger. The Knights won't find it, the person with it will hop a boat and get out of the city. Lightbringer will go in person to the conflict and find the artifact. She won't go. The person with the artifact will die and a civilian will find the artifact, sell it and flee the city.

More lines are written, many (including man of the above) are stricken out with angry red lines. The next panel shows, as the news report discusses the bat attack, the truth of things. The Coyote and her Knights will storm the plaza. They'll attract the attention of teen heroes. They'll fight and lose, the young woman with the artifact will die but not be alone. The artifact will be recovered by more heroes. The plaza will be destroyed.

The next line on the page, not crossed out. Lightbringer will arrive.

The panels cut back to the fight.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 3/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*-1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them.*


The bats come rushing out and Ground Zero finds himself truly understanding the phrase 'like a bat out of hell', but when they start exploding everywhere, he has much more important things to think about. Like the person in his arms, who has a family that loves her, friends that care for her, and so many others that would miss her if anything happened to her. 

The exact opposite of him. In a moment of clarity he knew that right now she was the one that mattered, not him. She had to be protected.

Ground Zero dived as fast as he could towards the ground. Putting Sunburst on the ground and placing himself over to shield her from the coming blasts, keeping one hand on her to keep her protected. He would have liked to focus the shield around himself, but he couldn't stop all the fire so this would have to do.

Instead he shut his eyes and focused on what Mr Gray had told him was the most important part of psychic powers: visualisation. So as the bats detonated and their world was engulfed in fire, Ground Zero kept foremost in his mind an image of himself with stone skin and one thought on repeat "I am unbreakable!". Even as it became unbearably hot and the blasts tried to throw him from his feat, he stayed in place and didn't let his concentration slip for even a moment.

Then it passed. The sudden drop in the air temperature around them cluing GZ into this, as he let his eyes crack open and check for any lingering danger. Once sure that all the bats were gone, he let go of Sunburst and staggered back, smoke rolling off his skin and his shirt reduced to nothing more than a memory. He holds out a hand to help Sunburst to her feat and asks "You good?" only for it to come out as a weak croak as his throat has been left bone dry from the intense heatwave.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled to *take a powerful blow*. Rolled a *5*. Potential marked.
Also going to be switching in Sunburst for the role of love in the Bull's heart, which gives her influence over me.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

3

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Lanuola wasn't fully coherent straight after she'd tried to power herself up. She was too busy trying to focus on all of the goons at the same time to notice Ground Zero touch down beside her. But then he _is_ there. And she's told she can take a step back. She lets her guard drop, a close up showing a _very_ relieved smile on her face.

She jumps a little as a hand abruptly claps on her shoulder, her head whipping round. But then Lion speaks, and she relaxes further. Both Lion _and_ GZ were up and fighting. That could only be a good thing. Her expression turns a little more serious as Lion gives her instructions, nodding along at first. Then frowning.

"Umm... What do you mean you don't think I-I'd like it..?"

But Mosi was already talking on the comms. Which made her jolt. She'd forgotten to put her earpiece back in! Fiddling with it, a panel shows that she misses Mosi's aside glance toward her. She belatedly realises she's being talked about and turns her head toward Lion with a questioning look, "... Huh..? What do you-" A hand claps down unexpectedly around her waist, "Wh-wha-" She gets yanked back, the wind up to a throw. There's a close up on Sunburst's eyes, suddenly very wide as comprehension dawns, "_WAIT!_ NONON-_AAAAAHHHH!!!_"

There's a wide shot. Sunburst is very much in the foreground, the ground, Lion, and GZ are far far below her. And she's still screaming. There's some kind of chatter in her ear, but compared to the rushing wind and the now approaching ground, it somehow feels far less important than it might have a few minutes ago. And then, once again, GZ is beside her. In her panic, it takes her a second to understand what's going on as he reaches out to take hold of her. Once she grasps the situation, though, she grabs onto him wholeheartedly, ending up being carried bridal-style. Her heart was still racing as she's asked if she was ready to finish the fight with Coyote. Frankly, she had no idea right now. But she found herself nodding anyway.

Then time seemed to slow. From her elevated position, she spotted Coyote Knight, and Cindy. Then Coyote Knight cast some kind of spell, and the world looked like it was going to rapidly fill with bats. She prepared herself to try and conjure a light shield, but her concentration was shattered as she abruptly started falling again. With a yelp, she clutched tightly to GZ's clothing. With no ceremony, she then found herself on the floor, GZ crouched protectively above her. The strange sensation of his telekinetic aura tingled across her body. She didn't have time to contemplate that, though, before the first bat _exploded_.

There's a series of panels showing Lanuola's perspective. All she can really see is Ground Zero crouched protectively over her. He almost fills the frame, only partial views of the exploding mammals breaking in to the corners. And each time his teeth grit in concentration. Then the barrage ends and he stands, holding out a hand to help her to her feet. A flush comes to Sunburst's face as she realises GZ's shirt has been shredded apart, and she becomes uncomfortably aware that the flush carried a glow with it. She accepts his help, using his offered hand to pull herself to her feet. She gives a nod in answer to his question, her attention locked firmly on his face even as her own was glowing from a confusing mix of feelings, "Y-Yeah..." She gave a start, now realising she'd been staring. "W-we should, uh, C-Coyote, uh..."

Stepping awkwardly around GZ, she fixed her eyes on Coyote Knight. Then hesitated. Cindy was right there too... Could she do this..? Without hitting Cindy..? She had to try, right..? Clenching her fists, and once again adopting a decidedly unpracticed stance, she yelled out, "H-Hey! Y-you better back down! O-or, uh..." She hesitates again, eyes briefly sliding to GZ, then to Cindy, "O-or I'll blast you into _another_ building!"

She really hoped Coyote wouldn't call her bluff. More property damage was something she kinda wanted to avoid here.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

As discussed in the discord, gonna give GZ influence over Sunburst in return. Also going to roll to provoke Coyote Knight. Basically saying 'Back down or get blasted' Expecting it to go poorly because Guilty.

Provoke - (2D6-2)[*4*]

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 2, Hopeless (-2 on *unleash*), Insecure (-2 to *reject*)
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +2
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.

Establishing panel, a long shot of the clearing, under the shadow and in the dust of a ruined building. Mosi at the end of the fight -- a little scraped up, mask-less and surrounded by the bodies of Coyote's men, knocked out or otherwise incapacitated. He holds one man by the shirt collar on the ground, his fist about to strike.

The Coyote's man mirrors him, screaming in anger and still resisting, even as Mosi literally stands overtop of him.

*"Oh, come on! Would you just give up already!?"*  Mosi groans in frustration. 

He sees a familiar symbol on the man's neck, an Imamu tattoo of an inverted pyramid with a hole through the center. _The Mark of the Beast. Benghani._ We give this issue's artist a break as we get three identical panels of Mosi: Angry. Curious. Confused. *"Wait--"*

The goon swings at Mosi, more out of frustration than genuine belief in the success of his attack. Mosi could easily deflect the blow, but instead allows the man to hit him. We hear a CRUNCH. Mosi looks worried, as the Imamu Thug SCREAMS in pain. Mosi holds the man's hand gently, but his brows furrow. *"This was broken! Simply striking out in anger will only hurt you and those you are close to. Have some pride!"* 

With his other hand Mosi quickly strikes the goon in the throat, before catching him by his shirt.

Mosi whispers something to him in Afrikaans, then lets the man down gently onto the ground. He walks over to his helm, scoops it up, brushes the dust off with care, then looks back to the man gasping for air on the ground with a mix of pity and hope. _Sorry, but I can't let you just walk away either._ The man passes out. Just the way Mami taught him.

Mosi looks up to the sky, where GZ holds Sunburst. A sea of magic laser-bats flying towards them. Cut back to the Lion, his mouth in a flat O, his brows raised -- genuinely perplexed as to what is happening above him. EXPLOSION. his heart races for a second, before seeing the two come out of it okay. GZ holding Lanuola like a bride. He laughs. Then sighs. 

_Ah, Du-at! Cindy is gonna be so pissed at me for that._

We pause for a moment to see the devastated scene from over Mosi's shoulder. No more civilians, that is sure -- but there's a gang of knocked out and badly injured criminals lying around in a now-dangerous section of the city. We rapid cut through a serious of bouncy small panels -- Mosi clicking on the Lion helm buckle. His arm wrapped around another person's arm. Men piled on top of each other. Then the big picture. 

Mosi carrying Coyote's ENTIRE GANG piled on his back.

He attempts to muscle through the largest clearing he can, to get the mooks away from the destruction. His eyes wide, his muscles tense, even for him, this is not an easy feat -- forget the weight, keeping the mass of human beings together and balanced is itself an issue. But he won't just leave them here. He grunts into his comm.

*"Tsunami? Someone? I really -- really -- need you right now... WHERE ARE YOU!?"*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

 EDIT: Little more subtle version. I like the idea of floating in the thread of Imamu Refugees fitting into the criminal and shadier sides of San Fran as a result of the political turmoil in Imam, so I wanted to incorporate the idea that one of the goons was a Pridesman as a plot thread.

Gonna roll to unleash them powers of Mythic Might to clear the obstacle of the the devastated market with goons in toe. Can Mosi do it!? Dice say... sort of! Rolled an *8* on the discord. I don't want to mark another condition, so I am gonna accept the unstable or temporary. Huzzah!

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* None
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


Tsunami continues to stand in place in the background as Hikari calls out to Ronin to meet them, seemingly unmoving. Hes not generally the type to wait for instruction, and though hes not needlessly contradictory, he definitely tends to take initiative in most cases to do whatever _he_ thinks is the best move at the time.

Instead, he jolts from his stillness, almost subtly bewildered when Hikari thrusts the disc back to him, though hes quick to take hold of it in both hands. A spark of anger reignites within, despite the barrier hes tried to put up to restrain the storm of emotions. He cant quite place why, but despite his efforts, he feels pointedly aggravated with his team mate. Something hell have to unpack later. Tsunami begins to turn in the direction of his base as Ronin speaks up to direct them there instead. 

*Right. Ill be bringing it, Ronin...* His tone is a touch distractedly, though who amongst them _isnt_ a bit distracted at the moment? The fact that he doesnt correct Ronin on it not being a _lair_ is in itself rather odd though, as he very rarely misses a chance to reiterate the difference. Various chatter and _screaming_ from their team mates are quick to redirect his attention, however, though as he wheels around in the opposite direction, he stops short. The panel shifts to look over his shoulder, framing the disc in his bloody hands, and the blurry shape of the corpse in the background. She takes the focus in the next, duplicated panel. A flashback replays in greyscale, focused on her face, the fear in her eyes. 

_"Ta...ke. Run, run far."_

Max hesitates for a moment; some voice in the back of his head begs him to ignore his protective instincts, to leave the team to their own devices and hope they can handle themselves, long enough to get the disc further from the scene. Something about the object fills him with an uncomfortable level of unease. Hell just... _look_. Make sure theyre okay, first. But he cant just carry this _thing_ in hand. Lifting his shirt, an vest of thin interlocking armour plating is revealed beneath. While hes not entirely certain he wants to keep this thing so close to him, touching his skin, having no idea what it is... He also knows he doesnt want it anywhere that is easily lost or taken from him. Shoving the disc in between the plating and the thick mesh backing, hes content its secure enough to get moving. Grabbing up his kanabō once more, a single panel captures Tsunami giving one final glance towards the fallen girl, before he quickly shoots out of the frame with a jet of steam in his wake.

A wide shot shows off the destruction thats been caused in the meantime by his team mates, Tsunami a small figure perching on a rooftop near the bottom of the panel. Another brief shot focuses on his face again, revealing surprise and alarm in his eyes. 

*Sorry to change the plans again, Ronin... Can't head to the base just yet. Any way you can get to my location?"*

The next time we see Tsunami is in the plaza. As if physically manifesting to answer the *Lions* call, Tsunami drops in from the sky, the kanabō crashing behind him a split second after he himself lands. It seems he let go of it in midair, realizing before he touched down that hes going to need both hands.

As he storms towards *Mosi*, he's entirely forgotten that hes covered in no small amount of blood, especially for a hero, and one who hasnt seemingly been present in the fighting thus far. Both of his outstretched hands are thoroughly stained. Parts of his pants and leg armour are coated or soiled from kneeling in the blood pool and holding the girl in his lap there while trying to comfort her. Finger shaped smears track across the left side of his face from where she touched him. Portions of his mask and shirt are smeared as well from his own hands, transferred in contact. Aside from where he gripped the handle, the kanabō is noticeably _clean_ however.

Tsunami wastes no time even for words, closing the distance between them rapidly and immediately working to try and help shift and split the human load between them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a *4* to *Unleash* his powers and strength to try and help Mosi with some dudes, so I'm sure this will all go _great!_

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:* Insecure
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  +1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.


Flash to a smallish panel just overlapping the last one holding Tsunami hurrying to help lighten the Lion's load.  Miho is on her back on the garage floor, both hands up past the wrists in the underside of her chair.

_ ...Sorry to change the plans again, Ronin... Can't head to the base just yet. Any way you can get to my location?"_

Next panel, it's obvious that she stiffens at this message  well, her upper body does, in any case, her lower body of course remaining as unhelpfully immobile as ever.

She clicks her tongue twice, _Chisei_ obligingly opening her mic again.  Absolutely! she replies brightly; to anyone who actually knows her, the tone of voice should be taken as a warning sign, rather than a good thing.  I mean, I have no idea how _long_ it will take, which is why I'm, y'know, not there right _now_ with you guys, but whatever, she goes on glibly.  I'll be there as soon as I can, try not to die, m'kay?,  Clicking her tongue again, and she's off-mic.

Yes, okay, that was a little extra, but really!

Bright sparks flare inside the chair where she works, casting stark shadows onto the garage walls.

"_Saigo ni!*_" she mutters, then raises her voice.  "Run diagnostics; let's make sure that's got it and let's get moving!" Extricating her hands even as her electronic best friend begins the flight system diagnostic routine, she takes a moment to push her hair out of her face and consider her options.

"And plot least-time courses to the riverfront; direct line flight or through the quickest combination of teleportal sites, whichever gets us there soonest," she adds, knowing that the AI would be able to compile that information faster than she herself.

Time to get going, if she's going to actually appear alongside the rest of the team in this issue at all!


_*Finally!_

----------


## Razade

*Razade, The GM
Pool:* 1

*The Team*

Explosions cease, the sounds of fighting dull and the plaza grows still. Mostly. The creaking and collapsing of other buildings is loud but mostly momentary all things considered and the team stands united...mostly. Hikari is nowhere to be found and Ronin is miles away but Tsunami is back on the scene, rushing to help The Lion with his armfuls of goons. Moonshadow, Sunburst and Ground Zero stand in what remains of a building, Coyote and Bruja spent.

Sunbursts words, weak as they might have come out, have no real hope of reaching an already fallen foe. Coyote barely grants a glare to the young heroine before turning her sullen gaze elsewhere. 

The fight is done. Whatever their hopes were, you've all successfully kept them from realizing them. The news and police are bound to be here soon, probably to blame you for what is not a small amount of collateral here in the plaza and wider down the river. But you know what they say, you can't beat a few bad guys without lowering the property value of a community. 

There's no time for the sirens to reach you however, as the panels snap back to Tsunami and The Lion, managing their respective piles, before the blood slicked hands of Tsunami begin to lose their grip. In a flash of light and a choir of angels, large walls of light shift to catch the tumbling goons before they find themselves on the ground.

The next page is a full splash the hero, standing tall and proud in her meticulously crafted armor and flowing cape. Eyes aglow with powerful elemental energies, her radiance is absolute. Along with her name, these words stand stark on the page. The page itself is fractals behind the heroine, a rainbow hue with an extra lamented sheet to make the whole page seem holographic save for the image of Lightbringer herself. Under her name, these words remain as mute as her.

Lightbringer has arrived. 

*Ronin: En Route*

The Smith, as one might imagine, has set teleportals all about the city to work with the architecture of their respective Ward or District, blending in so as to really only stand out for the people who know they're there. Phone booths, long since abandoned, archways built into alleyways, a railway car always in repair, each is seamless and plastic to their environment. Zipping between the ones in the Sleeping Giant Hills to the River District takes you long enough to arrive to see Lightbringer screaming down the skies.

A former, and founding, member of The Guardians West Lightbringer stands as one of the most respected and feared people throughout the city. Even now with her Authority, few dare to question her presence in the wider heroing community even if opinions curdle under her ever increasingly brutal and unforgiving methods. The true reasons for the Guardian's break remain unknown to the public, both Lightbringer's faction and the Guardians eager to keep the prying eyes of the media out. 

The rest of the scene you enter, Ronin, is devastation. Your teammates have obviously won while you've been dealing with your own problems but the plaza is a ruin. Hikari remains nowhere to be found and it would seem Lightbringer has arrived just in time to save Tsunami from causing further bruises to what can only be henchmen. Your arrival so far has gone unregistered in the wider commotion.

The panels are quick to snap back to Tsunami and Lightbringer, whose gaze falls on the oni themed hero. _"Need a hand, boy?"_ Her tone is cool in contrast to the warm light she emits, the barriers holding the various goons hovering up and away from Tsunami and The Lion effortlessly. _"It would seem I have come too late, you there."_ she calls out to the team still in the ruins of the building. _"Bring along whoever else you have in there. We can discuss this once everyone is accounted for."_ Her tone brooks no argument, standing stolid until Coyote and Bruja can be brought present.

_"You've done commendable work."_ she finally speaks, eyes lighting upon each face as the sirens finally grow close. _"Which one of you would like to bring me up to speed? What were the aims of these...cretins."_ The words slip through clenched teeth as she motions to Coyote and her ally, whose eyes remain down. Never once have they looked up at the shining figure of Lightbringer. How could they?

Who here feels they're up to addressing a beacon, a pillar, of the San Fransapporo elite? Who here really knows the answer? Is there an answer? Sunburst, do you feel anything towards this hero? She uses light, same as you, and her mastery seems so effortless. Jealousy? Awe? Revulsion? How about the rest of you?  

*Silk: The Orphanage* 

Getting Roberto from the Halohalo shop and back to the Orphanage is a piece of cake for you, Hikari. After all, no more villains remain to block your way even if they'd reached out as far as where you'd left him. That doesn't mean you were alone in your trip. Well...alone with someone else. The point is, someone followed you and they weren't too shy about you noticing even if your ward was none the wiser. Having ninja friends probably makes such a feeling second nature to you by now. As soon as you're out and actually alone however they make their presence known. Not right at the stairs of the Orphanage of course, he's as professional as you. No, a few buildings down and sitting unobtrusively on a bench alone. But you know who to look for.

He's a familiar face, not only because he has some unmistakably similar features to Koto-sensei but within the last year he's been the go to liaison between you and the ninja clan while outside of your Silk persona. The splash page names him Tumult even though he's out of costume, unusually dressed in a nice suit and tie with his usually wild orange hair swept back into a loose pony tail. The page fills in some of his motiff all the same, a traditional Eastern Dragon and falcon warring behind him with the words "Scoundrel" under his name. 

"You're looking gloomy as always." his usual greeting given as he scoots to make room on the bench for you. "Would you like to grab a bite to eat? I'm famished, I know a place not too far from here. I even have reservations." He gives you a sideways glance, deftly slipping what is no doubt a message from both your handler's into your pocket. "You're going to need a meal, judging by how the night's headed."

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:* Insecure
*Potential:* *5/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  +1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.


Arriving late to the party, Ronin's descent provides a wonderful opportunity to show a large splash page detailing just how much destruction had been wrought in the name public safety.  Hearing the events cursorily described and actually _seeing_ their aftermath are two different things, and even as she mentally ties the two pictures together she's struck with a mix of being glad that she hadn't been there to be involved with the destruction directly and guilt that she hadnt been able to help and perhaps keep things from getting this far.

Landing with a crunch of debris under her boots, Ronin straightens and faces Lightbringer; but not without trepidation.  This..._this_ is one of the big heroes of the city.  One who is taking the fight to her Grandfather and his cronies, and taking it to them _hard_...and someone who's good opinion could just very well cement her _own_ as a hero.

"_Chisei,_ please monitor Lightbringer's responses and expressions, run them against your social matrix algorithms; let's see if we can figure out what impresses her," she asks of her friend before keying in the armour's external speakers.

*Certainly, Lightbringer,* she replies, glad that the mild uncertainty in her voice, still there since Rhobe's words had hit hard, was ironed out by the armour's vocal modulator.  *"Coyote and her gang are thieves; artifacts, powers, and other unsavory activities,* she lays out as background. *She's been gathering a crew lately for something big; most likely this.  They were taking hostages in the process of searching for someone; someone who had escaped after already being injured.*  She hesitates a moment.  *We weren't able to get to her in time.* Without knowing exactly what was going on, yet, she was reluctant to mention the as-of-yet unexamined device that had been retrieved.

*As well as Coyote, Brujah, and their crew of muscle, there was an unknown water witch who fled before your arrival,* Ronin concludes.  She hopes _Chisei_ is having more luck on getting a read on Lightbringer; the woman is coming across as completely inscrutable to her.

*I AM SORRY, MIHO; MY ALGORITHYMS WERE NOT DESIGNED TO BE APPLIED QUITE THIS INVASIVELY,* _Chisei_ apologizes.  *I CANNOT PROVIDE ANY RELEVANT ANALYSIS.*

Her own fault, of course.  You did your best.  Make a note; see about getting some software for you that _can_, she replies.

With Hikari mysteriously absent  not an uncommon occurrence, as it happens  she doesn't hesitate to step in as spokesperson; she only hopes that this doesn't end up backfiring on the team due to her unfairly derived reputation.



*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Piercing the Mask with Lightbringer: *4*.  Filled Potential Track

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure, Hopeless
*Potential:* 3/5

"Aw man..."

Moonshadow can't help but stare as Lightbringer drifts effortlessly into the scene, a blinding flare of eerily white light.

_'Lightbringer? We're gonna be in so much trouble, aren't we...'_

Suddenly feeling extremely aware of the ashy smears and dried blood on her face, Cindy reaches up to futilely scrub at her cheeks, stepping further into the shadows of the demolished building. The older hero speaks, and for a long second it seems like no-one is going to answer her, because who in their right mind would want to front up to _that_. When Ronin does, Moonshadow lets out a sigh of relief, spared from having to, you know, interact with one of the most powerful heroes in the city, and turns to look at the rest of the crew.

_'Mosi seems fine, Hikari must be around here, somewhere, and really, what's up with that? She's team leader, she ought to be doing the talking here. Sis is kinda shaky, but that' kinda normal, and also holding hands with... Kai and blushing. We gotta have a talk about her taste in mind.'_ Cindy throws Kai a death glare, noting his torn shirt with a distinctly disapproving expression, before continuing to scan the circle. Abruptly stopping on Tsunami, Cindy's eyes widen slightly, _'cause s******** that's like, all the blood.'_

As Ronin continues to fill Lightbringer in, Moonshadow hurries around the edge of the circle, trying to avoid eye-contact with the adult hero as she goes, before popping up at Tsunami's side. Leaning in close, she notes the empty expression in his eyes, the blood on his hands but not on his weapon, the way he doesn't immediately respond to her presence, worry building in her mind.

"Uso, are you alright? What happened?"

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* None
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


*Sh*t...!*  A rush of guilty panic floods his system as he feels himself losing his grip on one of the unconscious bodies, slickened by the still tacky blood coating his fingers. Before the goons can endure a rude wakening slamming face first into the ground however, sheets of pure light slide in to catch them and save Max from his mess.

_"Need a hand, boy?"_ The words cause him to immediately bristle, however. Wide eyes flicker up to take in the majesty of *Lightbringer*; undeniably awe inspiring and prime material for an action figure, her authoritative presence instead fills Tsunami with a sense of cool dread. He feels no gratitude nor relief; as far as Tsunami is concerned, the situation just got much worse.

He doesnt step up to answer immediately, because there are a million things at once running through his head. It wouldnt have been a very long pause, but *Ronin* speaks up first all the same. That anger burns deeper; she shouldnt have to answer. It should have been him. No, it should have been _Hikari_. But he shouldnt have faltered in her absence. Not just that- he _needed_ to be the one to speak first, and cut off anyone from revealing more than he wanted known. He desperately wants to keep the truth of the matter from everyone outside of the team. Until they can determine what the disc and The Wave are, he has no idea who they can trust.

As *Ronin* explains what happened, that dread creeps deeper into his core, and he tries to focus simply on not _looking_ like hes losing his mind as much as he _feels_ like he is. He definitely doesnt notice as *Moonshadow* creeps around behind or pops up next to him, his eyes only darting towards her as she speaks. He is simultaneously embarrassed and grateful for her concern.

*Uh... Im...* He tries to answer, but comes up short. Its a small thing, but one that possibly adds to the worry. Not that Max is _ever_ entirely eloquent, but he is rarely reduced to filler sounds and stammering; the young man tends to stay quiet for up to even uncomfortable lengths of time to make sure his words are put together, if needed, rather than speak hastily and risk tripping. The blank stutter of a sound does seem to line up with the emptiness of his stare. He shakes head very subtly to *Moonshadow*, instead. Hes not entirely alright. And its not something he wants to hash out here and now, with *Lightbringer* bearing down on them. That, and hes trying to keep track of what *Ronin* is saying, in case he needs to do damage control. Which he cant explain here and now either, why he has to. He doesnt want to cut in unless he absolutely has to either, because he doesnt know how to interrupt *Ronin* without looking suspicious.

Stained fingers curl into fists as *Ronin* explains that they were too late to get to the fugitive in time, confirming that they did in fact uncover what *Coyote* was up to, to an unspecified degree at least. Its stated vaguely enough that its perhaps unclear whether *Ronin* means they were too late to _find_ the girl, or too late to _save_ her, but hes going to have to get ahead of any line of questioning involving the girl or why he is so bloody. Maxs teeth grind behind the mask; he really didnt want to have to admit to finding the girl at _all_, because as far as he knows, anyone or anything could be part of The Wave, and if *Coyote* was willing to kill one of her own for the disc, who knows who else might be looking for it and what they might be willing to do to get it. He also definitely doesnt want *Coyote* to know they recovered it, either. He now feels obligated to tell something much more close to the truth than he wants to. Hes angry, but he doesnt blame *Ronin*, not entirely; she wasnt there, to see, and hear, and understand the depth of how they obtained the disc. _It should be Hikari._

If he doesnt volunteer now, theyre going to wonder why he was being evasive. _It doesnt occur to Max that being silent is a perfectly acceptable symptom of being in emotional shock._

_Dammit..._

*We...* He forces himself to speak, before anyone else gets a chance, though his tone and pacing remain a bit halted and stiff from the effort to control his emotion; perhaps its for the best, hes not the best actor, but hes still affected by very real emotions which he hopes make the lies hell have to add just as believable. *When we noticed... a lot of the Knights seemed to be searching for something, I went to follow. I caught a pair of them and they... confirmed it was a person, but implied she didnt have long left after... whatever Coyote had done to her. I found her, and... that was correct. She was barely conscious, suffering massive blood loss from her wounds,* He turns his hands over, holding them palm up after a hesitant pause, as if to explain his current state and confirm he was the one who found her, though struggles to lift his gaze away from his own hands afterwards. Now to slowly deviate from the full truth. *I was too late to save her, she bled out... so fast. She couldnt even talk.* He hopes that everyone picks up on that last line and infers from it what he wants them to. _We learned nothing of their mission._

*I tried to ask-.. I mean, I just tried to help, she was... a mess. She was... she was dressed like one of Coyotes people, but I dont know who she was beyond that... She just looked so scared. S-So.. We dont really know what their aim was, beyond killing her. It seemed like a lot of trouble, for one person. I guess they succeeded, though. Maybe this was all some kind of power struggle. I left when she passed... one of my team called emergency services, so theyve probably found her by now.* He explains, praying that sounds as natural and believable as it needs to. It's not so much a lie as a grand bending and omission of truths.

There is a pause as Tsunami lowers his hands, fingers curling into loose fists again, his stance overly stiff, as he seems to be struggling with no small amount of guilt, and possibly still shaken from handling a death first hand. Which isnt untrue.

*I believe the hostages were all diverted to safety, sir, and it looks like the others apprehended Coyote, so I guess you can ask her yourself, what was worth all this trouble,* Max tries to conclude and excuse himself from further speaking, keeping his own eyes averted from Lightbringer and his team alike, frustrated with the entire situation, and his own state.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.


Cutting away from the rest of the team and the sudden appearance of Lightbringer, the panels return to Hikari. Having dropped off Roberto, she stands in the paved parking lot of the orphanage, leaning against Sakura. She's dressed in a simple black t-shirt, her heather gray A Banditry sweater now tied around her waist. In her hands, she holds the melted, half-eaten remains of her ice cream cone. Sighing, she pitches the inedible treat into a nearby trashcan and fishes her phone out of her pocket, tapping out a quick message in the team chat.




> Had to take Roberto back to the orphanage.
> Good work today.
> Meet up later to check out disc?


Setting her status to Unavailable but checking that her location is still broadcasting, she locks her phone and teleportal key in Sakura's storage compartment. Leaving the bike parked, she slips out of the lot and takes a walk down the street.

Casually strolling past the nearby park, tweeting birdcalls fill the air. Hikari stops abruptly, cocking her head to listen. 

_Chickadee-dee-dee-dee. Chickadee-dee-dee-dee._

She knew that sound. Chickadees in the trees, sounding an alarm call. Jin made her learn it, and a few other calls too. A Banditry used them in the field sometimes. 

_Still looking out for me, huh?_

Continuing along, it's not much farther that she spots the familiar figure on the bench. She doesn't bother suppressing a scowl as she approaches. *"And you're too close. Three blocks, minimum. Even the birds have you made, idiot."*

Despite her grumbling, Hikari takes the offered seat on the bench. She reaches her hand into her jeans pocket, a cut-away panel showing the contents - wallet, keys, a slim box, and the successfully-deposited note. Withdrawing the slim box, Hikari clicks her tongue in mock sympathy. *"Aww what happened, your date stand you up?"* 

Giving the box a quick shake, a skinny chocolate-dipped biscuit stick pops up from a hole in the box. Hikari pulls the stick out with her teeth and chews on one end. *"She just has the best timing. As if I didn't have enough going on already today."* A quick _crunch_ reduces the biscuit stick's length by a fourth as Hikari chews. *"I'll meet you there in fifteen. What's the place?"*

----------


## Razade

*Razade, The GM
Pool:* 1

Tumult lets out what can only be described as an exasperated sigh. The pair of you didn't get off on the right foot from the start, six months down the line hasn't done much to improve the combative (one might say catty) air between you both. The scowl is returned, growing even deeper when you throw your barbs. "Something came up. My love life might be hopeless but one of these days someone'll like me for who I am. With your attitude? You're going to be alone forever. Even the birds have you made."

He stands slowly, stretching with the scowl still etched on his face. "Inquisitive Bite. You're going to love it."

The name's well known in San Fran, an east Coast chain run by some big named hero turned business magnate. It's not high class, or even class at all, little more than a fast food chain. One in a long line of "dinner casual" start ups that have grown in popularity over the last ten years as if nicer seats and soft college rock really makes them that much more different than some soulless burger factory with a drive thru and a ball pit.

True to form, your feet crunch on peanut shells that litter the floor. Part of the "aesthetic", one in a number of dull gimmicks dreamed up in a corporate meeting somewhere to make the place feel authentic and homey. The Halcyon sports jerseys and pictures of some cross eyed dog complete the facade. The place is loud, the food is quick and Tumult sits far enough back that you have to trudge through all of it to reach him. He doesn't say anything, merely sliding a dark red envelope across the table to you. Koto-sensei's personal stamp all over the damn thing.

It seems, once you get a moment to look it over, you're not off the hook from your last job with the Iron Devil. Sure it's been six months and whatever it was you were there to steal is probably under even more strict security but Koto-sensei is adamant that you're going to get it for her this time. The Iron Devil was a lost cause, the note explains, from the get go. An outside element that the Clan didn't trust from the start. Tumult will be joining you along with a few names you don't recognize. The hit will be tomorrow night so you have time to prepare. The item, no longer at some Wukong Warehouse, has been moved to Monkey Island itself.

The panels cut to the aforementioned location. In sight of the Monsoon, Monkey Island stands proud. A modern skyscrapper bedecked with greenery, it served as the base of operations for the Monkey King, founder of Wukong Industries. Now it remains as the central hub for the innovative weapons manufacturing company, an indelible stamp of how San Fransapporo has changed just in the past several years.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

3

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Sunburst was more than a little relieved to have not been called on her bluff, her posture loudly communicating that, despite not taking a single hit, she was very much feeling like she couldn't go another round. She starts to walk forward, ready to start the drudge work of clean-up duty. She manages just two steps before the sky is lit up. Her first reaction is to flinch. Worried that she may have inadvertently done something by accident, she turned back to the source with wide eyes.

She felt a twisting in her chest, uncertainty filling her as she found herself looking up at Lightbringer. On the one hand, it was a relief to know that she wasn't putting out power without even realising she was doing it. On the other hand...

"Oi leai..."

She found herself standing beside Ground Zero again. This was _Lightbringer_. There's a series of flashback panels. Lanuola testing out her powers at a young age, striking a pose that mirrors that of a younger Lightbringer on the news. Another pair shows her with a Lightbringer action figure, facing off against a horde of green plastic soldiers. She fires off a beam of light from behind her action figure, then yelps in shock as she inadvertently sets the carpet on fire. A final flashback panel from just a few years back simply shows Lanuola's face, a crestfallen look on it as the unseen television discusses whether the heroine's steadily more hardline stance was justifiable.

Snapping back to the present, Sunburst has reached out to take the hand of the person nearest to her, seeking stability to ground herself with. Belatedly she realises that it is, in fact, still Ground Zero next to her. Her cheeks quite literally light up at the realisation, though she also doesn't try to let go. Beating back an entirely different set of emotions in her chest, she tries to focus on what's being said in front of her. At some point in her inner monologue, Ronin had arrived and given a very succinct summary. The mention of someone being chased and injured brought a worried expression to her face, and when Tsunami in turn talked about how that person had died in his arms, she felt her blood run cold.

Her grip on Kai's hand tightened a little, seeking support as she processed that someone had _died_ during this fight. If she'd been in the right place, could she have saved them? Did that make it her fault for not making the right decision..?

Her face paled as her gaze dropped, even as she tried to remind herself that she simply hadn't _known_ there was someone in that much danger here.

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow]
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure, Hopeless
*Potential:* 3/5

Cindy shifts uncomfortably as Tsunami stumbles his way into refusing to answer her question. One hand reaches up to squeeze her friend's shoulder, then retracts as she remembers his rules about personal space*. Instead both are pushed into her pockets, her weapon hanging off her belt. She shuffles her feet, grinding the gravel under her ten dollar sneakers.

Tsunami is speaking to Lightbringer now, but Moonshadow keeps looking down at her shoes, listening without looking at the older hero. The gleaming figure, hovering in the air, is cold and polished and perfect, like a diamond, while Cindy feels a clot of mud by comparison. She vaguely remembers that sis had a thing about her once, and wonders how she feels seeing her hero in person. Probably scared, Cindy can't help but think, knowing her sister as she does. 

This, perhaps charming, train of though is brutally derailed by Tsunami's next words. Moonshadow's moving feet abruptly still, and her head flicks up, looking at Tsunami with a mouth that hangs slightly open. While she'd been making witty quips and getting stuck in doors, someone was bleeding and dying? It didn't seem right, as if the brightly colored neons of the comic book page had been drained of colour, reduced to black and white. For a moment Cindy closes her eyes, the next panel cutting to a view of the corpse, fuzzy and oddly formless. Dominating the scene, in her mind's eye at least, a river of blood flows down the street, an overly bright red in contrast to looming shadows all around.

The scene lingers for a moment, panel elongating across the page, before Moonshadow's eyes flick open. The feeling of shock lingers unpleasantly in her gut, even as she shuts her mouth with a faint clunk. One hand to reaches out to squeeze Tsunami's shoulder, though whether out of a desire to comfort or a need to feel human touch remains a debateable point.

*_'Which are, like, so stupid, but whatever, if he doesn't like people it's none of my business._

**Because, as said above, his rules around personal space are, like, stupid***.

***Although, considering that Cindy hasn't given him a vicious bear-hug, Tsunami should be feeling lucky that she showed even a modicum of restraint.

----------


## Razade

*Razade, The GM
Pool:* 1

Lightbringer, resolute and inscrutable, stands in silence as first Ronin and then Tsunami make their case about what went down only moments before. Her gaze flicks only briefly to Coyote and her compatriot and then to the river. _"There will be time for interrogations."_ Her voice is cool, still as she shifts to put Ronin into full focus. _"That is interesting information, we'd been unaware of Coyote and her gang's moves as of late. Too busy with more pressing villains."_

Coyote rankles at those words, even with eyes downcast the grimace across her features is plain. Lightbringer continues.
_
"How did you come to this intel? I know you, Ronin. Are you hiding something?"_ Lightbringer's eyes narrow, the air growing hot as the midday sun seems to grow more intense. _"Perhaps this is just a diversion, a ploy by the Warlords. I will be watching you especially closely. How else would you know so much? And then there is you, boy."_ Her tone grows sharper at the last word. She sees your cracks, she's pushing on them. Trying to let the Light in.

"I know of you as well. The Smith's child, an outsider. A Fisher*." Lightbringer turns to bring her full attention to you Tsunami,and now Moonshadow with her brief attempt at comfort stalled by the circumstances. Her eyes flick to Moonshadow as the shock seems to hit her. _"Trauma is insidious. It clouds the mind, makes one doubt oneself. I suggest you all take several days to mull this all over. You especially boy. The first death is the hardest, your mind rarely recollects everything perfectly after the event. I will send someone to speak to you and your tinker in a weeks time. Once the event is more clear in your memories."_ Her tone is all the harsher as she turns to address all of you. _"I will be sending someone to speak with all of you. We will get to the bottom of this. Together."_

As she speaks the panels focus more fully on Coyote and Bruja, both practically trembling by the end. With a jolt, Coyote breaks free from whoever's holding her to rush at Lightbringer. A katana gleams in her hand, pulled from who knows where, rage and tears in her eyes. "We tru-!" 

And then she's gone, a beam from the sky erupting about Coyote in a dazzling display leaving only a scorched mark on the ground where she was moments ago. Lightbringer stands motionless, if she's shocked she remains as unreadable as ever. "You may leave the other in my care, I will handle the authorities myself." Her tone seems to soften, even if for a moment, as she drifts over to Bruja who shrinks away in terror. _"Children your age have more important things to do than talk about collateral. I doubt any of you could pay to have this all fixed anyway. Begone."_

The elder hero waves a hand at all of you dismissively. It is not a request, it would seem. Perhaps your lucky she' not pressing the matter...yet. Perhaps it gives you a, probably good, reason to fear even more. The whole affair may be over in one arena but the event itself already has ripples like a piece of potassium thrown into a lake. 

The question now however is...do you all have things going on after this? 

Sunburst, if by coincidence or providence, don't you have your bi-weekly meeting with Kintsugi? Or your weekly meeting with the group at least? The Director can probably use your help considering how rowdy the last meeting got. How rowdy was it, by chance?

One would imagine, even with the scrutiny on you both, Ronin and Tsunami...you're totally going to check out that disk right? 

What about you other three? Hikari's ditched you. A message on all of your phones confirming she's not going to be much help in the immediate future. Do you have anywhere to be? How about you, Lion? Your family has probably heard about this whole kerfuffle by now...and the media is unlikely to show you handling yourself well. Do you feel you need to explain yourself? What about you Moonshadow? Your sister has her weekly meeting, are you going to go with her? What about Ground Zero...they'd been awfully close this whole time. Maybe now's the time to talk to him about that? What about you Ground Zero? What plans did you have for the later part of the day? A photo-shoot? Just relaxing? Homework?

What do you all do?

*Fisher is what most outside Halcyon City call people from Halcyon City. Usually a pejorative, or at least demeaning.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 3/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +2
*Savior:* 0
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*-1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.



*Lightbringer*, The *LIGHTBRINGER*, had arrived. All divine light, shining armor and flowing robes, and her appearance fills him with a sense of awe only matched by the rare times in the cacophony, when the whole world wasn't tearing itself apart, and he got to see a view he could scarcely believe and didn't have the words to describe. Then he feels a hand gripping his own and the feeling grounds him back in the moment. He looks to see who it is that reached out to him and sees that it is *Lanuola* standing next to him and some of *Lightbringer's* light seems to reflecting off of her face and giving her the appearance of her cheeks literally glowing.

*Kai* is glad that *Ronin* and *Tsunami* take charge with the debrief, as he's starting to think that the heat of the explosions might have affected him more than he thought, as he's feeling a little light headed, and would no doubt trip and stumble over his words if he tried to add something.

Then *Tsunami's* words register. Someone died. His thoughts immediately go to what he could have done differently. Should he have relied on *Lanuola* to protect the people on the boat while he searched? Could he have flown her to a hospital in time? Could his powers have slowed the bleeding? Then, mockingly, his own words come back to him, talking about how he didn't care about saving the city.

The hand holding his tightens, pulling him from his thoughts. He looks to *Lanuola* to see the exact struggle going on his own mind reflected in her expression. "It wasn't your fault. You did nothing wrong," the words are quiet and slip out before *Kai* even realises he's saying them.

With his focus on *Lanuola*, he almost misses it when *Coyote* breaks free and charges *Lightbringer*. One thing he certainly didn't miss was the pillar of light that came down and replaced *Coyote* with a scorch mark. And suddenly *Lightbringer* is reminding him of the cacophony again, but this time it's the constant threat of being unmade in an instant by an unfeeling force of nature.

As *Lightbringer* dismisses them he takes a step back, trying not to think about what *Lightbringer* just did, and pulling *Lanuola* with him. Once there's some space between them and Lightbringer he allows himself to relax. Only to remember a moment later, that the reason he was in the river market in the first place, was because he was killing time while slowly making his towards a photo shoot that was starting in...*Kai* pulls his phone out of his pocket, fifteen minutes in the Bay district.

With a moment of hesitation, he pulls his hand free from *Lanuola* and jogs over to pick up the jacket he discarded before taking on the Knights. Making his way back to stand in front of *Lanuola*, he feels like he should say something, but he has absolutely no idea what that thing is. Instead he notices the tattered state her clothes were left in from charging her powers, and pulls his jacket over her shoulders. 

"I-uh, I've got work soon, but I got a bit of time if you need to get somewhere." *Kai* says while gesturing over his shoulder.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

3

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Lanuola continues to not speak up as Lightbringer lectures the team. It felt... Wrong... To do so. Even if she wasn't sure she agreed with the hero, she'd been a hero for so much longer, and had so much more experience, that she wasn't really sure she _could_ say anything that wouldn't sound trite to her.

"It wasn't your fault." Sunburst stiffens, the words coming from off-panel. She glances to Ground Zero, her teammate steadfastedly staring forward, "You did nothing wrong."

Though he looked toward her as he finished his statement, Lanuola found she couldn't hold his gaze, her eyes dropping to the ground just ahead of her. She's hesitant, and it looks like she's about to say something when Coyote Knight breaks free. Her gaze snaps up, chest tightening. She'd been so _sure_ that Coyote wasn't a threat any more!

Before she can even really react, though, a brilliant beam of light lances down and engulfs the villainess. A close up on Sunburst shows her horrified reaction as her free hand rises to cover her mouth. Then she's being gently pulled away. She's lost enough in her thoughts, as well as trying to deal with the now shattered image she'd had of Lightbringer, that she once again is mute until Kai comes to a stop and pulls free of her hand.

Lanuola runs a hand through her hair as she tries to process the last five minutes, startling a little at the feeling of a jacket being put over her.

"I-uh, I've got work soon, but I got a bit of time if you need to get somewhere."

Lanuola gives Kai a blank look for a moment or two. She _did_ have to be somewhere, right..? She blinked. _Right_. Kintsugi. She gave a hesitant nod. "U-uh... Yeah... I've, uh, I've got a-a group meeting I need to, uh, to get to..." She hugs her arms across her chest, feeling the unfamiliar weight of the jacket on her shoulders even as she comes to the uncomfortable realisation of how the meeting was likely to go settling in, "... It's, uh, it's a few blocks that way." She nods her head in the direction she needed to go.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:* Insecure
*Potential:* *0/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:* +2*Mundane:* +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.


Ronin couldnt help but feel hopeful as Lightbringer conceded that she had provided information that they hadnt been aware of; an excellent start!  That was, of course, until the other woman turned things around not only questioned her methods but implied this whole thing could be a distraction perpetrated by her family?

The jagged line across the middle of a close-up panel of her face behind the HUD shows how hard this hits her.

_No.  I refuse to accept that this is all I am, that it is all I will ever be!_  Shes not sure if shes rejecting Lightbringers claim that she not clever enough to have figured this out or the Biolators scoff that she was out of her depth, but either way, _they were both wrong!_

*I assure you, the information is accurate,* she replies, a bit stiffly.  *Im quite good at putting disparate facts together.  Coyote was not working on behalf of the Warlords--*

She is cut off when the abovementioned defeated villain lurches to her feet, cries out, and is summarily _obliterated_ with a strike that dwarfs anything shes expected to see from even a first-tier hero like Lightbringer.

*MIHO*

I know, buddy, she replies quietly.  After such a display she doesnt interject again, allowing Lightbringer to be (admittedly helpfully) dismissive of their capabilities and resources.

VR keyboard, she requests of _Chisei_, and begins typing in mid-air, the armours gauntlets mapping the motions as she composes a text to the rest of the team.

_Something is hinky here; Tsu, I need you to come check out our mystery package at the lair,_ she sends.  _I dont know whats off, for sure, but it might be a goos idea if everyone else went about their usual business, in case someone is watching the players in the aftermath of thismess.  Well keep you updated._ 

Gently grasping Max by the shoulder, she draws him a little distance from the others; not by chance this is also further from Lightbringer.

*We need to figure this out,* she says with some urgency, and as much _sotto voice_ as her armour will allow.  *If Im correct* Ronin goes on, glancing over at Lightbringer where shes terrorizing Bruja.

*she might be the one behind all of this.*


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Rejecting Influenece with Lightbringer: *7*.  -1 Mundane, +1 Superior.  Advancement: Play from Another Book

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* None
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


The line between being a hero and being a villain is thinner for some; *Lightbringers* shift towards more hard-line tactics has also shifted her in Maxs mind ever closer to that line, and he hadnt realized just how uncomfortable she made him till this moment. When she narrows her burning gaze on *Ronin* and implies that his team mate is somehow plotting with the Warlords, Maxs blood boils hot again. His teeth grit behind the mask, and the other emotions running high make it that much more difficult to keep his eyes from stinging with moisture again, but he couldnt forgive that. His fingers curl into fists, as he fights his inner thoughts. _How dare you!_

When her full attention bears down on him however, hes almost rendered queasy as the heat abruptly flashes cold in his veins, though only for a moment. Being called a _Fisher_ brings back the admittedly futile rage, and every time the word _boy_ leaves her lips he finds himself imagining her being abruptly catapulted into space. Hes grateful for the physical mask hiding his seething grimace, not that it really likely hides his overarching emotional state all too well at the moment. At least for now, he can focus his anger on *Lightbringer*, rather than himself, and the guilt waiting to revisit and consume him.

When *Cindys* hand reaches out a second time and actually makes contact, he doesnt tense up from the touch. To be fair, hes already pretty tense already, but he actually seems to lean into the squeeze ever so slightly, perhaps not visibly, and he definitely doesnt fight away from it. Out of sight of *Lightbringer* and once _clean_, he might even accept that bear-hug, for a once in a life time experience. He does however turn his head subtly but visibly in *Moonshadows* direction, in a form of acknowledgement and perhaps even gratitude, his eyes almost lifting to her face but not quite as he's still struggling to really hold anyone's gaze. Even more shocking, his opposite hand lifts towards hers as though intending to place it over Cindy's as a more overt yet still silent means of communicating said gratitude, but seeing and realizing how... dirty... his hands still are, he quickly drops it.

The thought of *Lightbringer* sending people to speak to them has him both frustrated and nauseated again; her words, _There will be time for interrogations_ flit through his mind once more. She was referring to the _villains_ at the time, but even then he feels pity for them, and hes not sure if theyre getting out much better.

He wasnt sure that is, until *Lightbringer* appears to unceremoniously _obliterate_ *Coyote*, leaving him no time to even concern himself with what it sounded like *Coyote* was trying to say and do prior. Ice in the veins again, and hes glad for *Cindys* hand reminding him that this is reality and not a dream. Glad might not be the right word, actually. It would be better if this was all a dream.

For a moment however, *Tsunami* is so entirely overcome with righteous disbelief and blinding anger that he cant move, barely remembering to breath; it feels like his head is simply full of static. *Lightbringers* callous dismissal grants him the ability to remember how to take breath, though its fast and unsteady, as hes rapidly losing control. He finally pulls away from under *Cindys* reassuring hold, though its clearly not _because_ of it, rather an unconscious reaction to what hes just seen, and his natural tendency of flight vs. fight instincts leaning towards _fight_.

*What the--* A second hand catches his opposite shoulder however, and gentle as the initial grip is, it breaks him out of straight up cussing after *Lightbringer* or worse, chasing after. Which is objectively probably for the best, even if the righteous horror hasnt left his gaze. He stares incredulously at who has just touched him instead, *Ronin*. At first theres definitely resistance to being _guided_ away, the gesture in this instance just _made_ to aggravate him, but he does inevitably relent in the end and follow his suited team mate away from the others. His gaze goes from dazed to intent and expectant. The fury never leaves, but at least it doesnt seem directed at her.

He doesnt respond to the first statement, regardless of its urgency; that much he feels is an obvious truth. They need to figure this out, and the faster the better. He only turns his head slightly when *Ronin* glances over towards *Lightbringer*, not really wanting to look at her again, nor wanting to make it too obvious theyre discussing her, should anyone be looking. 

*"...she might be the one behind all of this."*

The last words confirm a paranoid suspicion that has been questioning somewhere in the back of his mind. He hadnt yet thought that the hero was _specifically_ behind it perhaps, but hes certainly started to wonder if she might be involved. Really, everyone is suspect in his mind. But *Lightbringers* actions did make him more uneasy than ever.

Quite stiffly, *Tsunami* nods in some form of agreement.

*Im going back to base. If anyone else has nowhere to be... come too. We have a lot to talk about.* He utters the last words larger under his breath, so that beyond *Ronin* standing right next to him, and anyone hooked into their voice chat, it isnt really audible.

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure, Hopeless
*Potential:* 3/5

"What. THE F**K?*" Tsunami might pull away, but Cindy's hand remains hovering in the air, her attention focused instead on the rapidly disappearing glow of Lightbringer. "I MEAN-BUT-you can't-we'll..." The disjointed sentences trail into nothing as her hand lowers, and she her gaze drops, defeated. In her belt hangs her Nifo Oti, but what use is a sword against a god?

She rubs her hand across her mouth, slowly, and walks over to the burnt patch on the concrete, squatting next to the dark brown smear that appears to be the mortal remains of Coyote Knight. Cindy peers at it for a moment, before cautiously extending one hand to touch, almost immediately sucking it back as the soil sizzles beneath her finger tips. Back in Samoa they'd attended an open air cremation once, so she remembers the smell of something meaty burning, but here the scent is metallic and electric, nothing like what she thought it ought to be. Getting up hurriedly, Cindy shakes her burnt fingers, while she bites the back of her hand and works to hold the vomit in.

Moonshadow's squints slightly, tilting her head to one side, as her stomach turns over and comes rushing up her neck. For a few moments the muscles in her neck work visibly, before she turns and walks towards her sister. There's a forced casualness in her movements as she slowly strolls alongside, before wordlessly reaching for Lanuola's hand**. Cindy stands silently for a moment, before, from one pocket, comes the sound of her phone. Almost idly she picks it up, looks at the caller ID, and raises it to her ear.

"Hey, Tina," there's a long pause before Cindy continues, and muffled, indecipherable sounds of another voice can be heard by passers by, "no, where not dead. Yes I'm fine. Yes Lan's fine..."

*The true significance of this will not be felt by anyone except her sister, who will appreciate that her sister, for all her 'street' vibes, swears only on very special occasions and when she's foolish enough to play those stupid mobile games that her younger sibling seems to love.

**Once again, the sisterly intuition of Lanuola doubtless informs her that her sister is putting on something of act. Also, if she was holding much tighter there would be imminent risk of broken fingers on the part of Sunburst.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

3

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Lanuola lets her arms drop down to her sides as she spots Cindy coming over to join her, letting her sister take her hand. She finds herself wincing a bit at the strength of her grip but, given what they'd both just seen, she declined to comment. She glances briefly to Cindy when her phone rings, then to Kai as the conversation starts. "U-umm... Cindy usually, uh, usually comes with me to the group meetings."

Though she'd never actually asked _why_ she did... There's a flashback panel, the colours tinted and muted just a little to indicate that the events are in the past. She's arriving at her Kintsugi meeting, Cindy walking with her. A second shows her giving her sister a hug. "_See you in a bit..._"

Back in the present, she's started to walk toward the meeting. With Cindy on the phone, Lanuola found herself feeling obligated to explain what the meeting was for to Kai. "So, uh, the meeting I'm going to is, uh, is for people like... Like me..."

The panels transition back to the flashback style, now showing Lanuola in a fairly dreary looking room. Around two dozen chairs have been pulled into a circle. Most are occupied, a few are empty. Lanuola herself is in the process of sitting down.

"And, uh, and when I say people like me I mean... W-well, uh, people w-who can't control themselves or their, uh, their powers too well..."

There's a shot from behind Lanuola, showing the rest of the group. There's no real cohesive look to the group, though most of those present are at most young adults. Some appear to be timid, others bored, and a handful look outright frustrated at having to be present. Two in particular get close-up panels. The first is a scruffy looking woman. Her hair is cut short and is brown and frizzy. Her clothes look very well-worn, covered in stains and burn marks. She plays with a cigarette in her hands, and a closer look shows that there's faint wisps of smoke rising from her fingertips. The panel has a red-orange textbox with a flame pattern within it, naming her as Kaley Southall, AKA Firebrand. Convicted Arsonist.

The second focus panel is on a man. He looks wiry, thin. His hair is tied back into a ponytail, long enough to trail down to his shoulders. His clothing is, perhaps surprisingly for the setting, a suit. Though as with Firebrand's clothing, it looks heavily worn. Perhaps his _only_ suit. He looks to be trying very hard to sit still, his jaw visibly clenched, and his knuckles white as he grips at his knees. He also gets a textbox, his is an electric blue with little lightning tracers etched into the background, naming him as Akihito Tanaka, no known alias. Estranged heir of Rakurai Industries.

"It's, uh, it's a government sponsored thing, I think... My, uh, my counselor makes me go every week. The idea is to, uh, to help make sure we all, uh, we all get control over our powers safely."

A series of panels show each group member in turn standing and speaking. The words aren't shown, merely the actions. Most of the group don't appear to be paying attention to the people speaking, though Lanuola is consistently shown to be watching the others with careful attention. It comes to Kaley's turn to speak. Her expression is sardonic as she does. Whatever she's saying, it seems to have gotten Akihito's attention, a look of shock and anger evident on his face.

"Not, uh, not everyone _wants_ to be there but, uh..."

The room has erupted into chaos. Akihito stands tall, belligerent as electricity sparks across his body. Kaley is laughing opposite him, mockingly beckoning him to bring it on whilst holding a flame in her other hand.

"But I do think the, uh, the people who run it have our best interests at heart."

A final flashback panel shows the organisers talking down the pair. Akihito being lead out of the room whilst Kaley is taken to a corner to be talked to.

The panels transition back to the present. Lanuola looks up at the building before the trio. A flyer beside the door advertises the Kintsugi meeting within. Lanuola hesitates a moment, turning to look at Kai. "... D-do you mind if I, uh, I keep the jacket..? Just, uh, just for today..?"

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 3/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +2
*Savior:* 0
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*-1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.


Kai walks alongside Lanuola, listening to her explanation of the meeting. Idly scratching the back of his head, he thinks about learning control of your powers by talking to people, and honestly... it sounds ridiculous to him. No-one ever became a great runner by sitting around with a bunch of other people and talking about running. The way he saw it, powers were the same. If you wanted to control it, to know how far you could go, or precise you could be, you had to use it. That's how he had learnt.

Though as he looked over at Lanuola as she continued her awkward explanation, he couldn't help but conclude that the do or die conditions he had practiced under would be a poor fit for her. And so he didn't voice any of his criticisms, but in his head he was running through a list of places, where someone like Lanuola could let loose her power without fear of consequence or collateral.

"... D-do you mind if I, uh, I keep the jacket..? Just, uh, just for today..?" The words bring Kai out of his thoughts and he notices that they've arrived at the place Lanuola was talking about. He looks back to Lanuola to see her looking up at him with wide eyes and his jacket looking way too big on her, and all thoughts in his head are replaced with a single word.

Cute!

Quickly turning away so she couldn't see the blush consuming his face. "Yeah, uh, that's fine. Good luck with the meeting thing." Kai takes a few steps away before gently rising into a hover. He turns in the air to give the sisters a parting wave, before taking off flying and booking it towards the bay district.

He flew low through the city, gliding over the top of cars, diving under bridges, and bursting through the spray of a fountain to give himself a quick wash. A carefree smile spread across his face as he let the feeling of freedom that flying like this gave him, wash away the tension from the battle at the River Market. As he came upon the pier where the photo shoot was happening, he couldn't help the sting of disappointment as his feet touched down and his flight ended.

"Yo! I'm here," Kai said to announce his arrival as he strolled up to the assembled crew. "Where do you need me?"

----------


## Razade

*Razade, The GM
Pool:* 1


*Sunburst, Moonshadow*

The walk to the Kintsugi headquarters is a bit of a leg, though the Teleportal network probably cuts down on this travel if you're induced to use it for such a mundane task. A former library and training yard for AEGIS, the building is somewhat run down partly thanks to the very explosive and dangerous people meeting within. A good metaphor for the organization as a whole. Before AEGIS secured enough leverage in San Fransapporo one of their satellite organizations held sway here. The Tonbogiri used their strength to rail against The Warlords and anyone else they felt threatened by and its very likely this library was one of their many storage facilities of the illicit Metahuman narcotic Black Oni. The drug, its makers, and Tonbogiri were ousted and in the vacuum AEGIS stepped in.

That lasted only for a year however culminating in The Rogue, a member of the Five Warlords, stealing one of AEGIS's most powerful Helicarriers in broad daylight for all the city to see. AEGIS, in shame, picked up as much as they could and took off into the night to hunt down their weapon and what little dignity they could piece together. Kintsugi and many organizations were left to pick up the pieces even AEGIS had no need of. Scraps of scraps. Truly, they're just as desperate as you.

The meeting is held on the first floor, all the usual faces in attendance. There's Miss Honeycut, the well meaning if overbearing group mediator and her two guards Aka and Ao. Both are known for their ability to nullify particular powers and are thus an invaluable team for such meetings. You've never seen Miss Honeycut use her powers though she is fit, trim and well put together in a smart AEGIS uniform though its AEGIS patches have been removed. There's no sign of Akihito or Kaley though and while all the other usual players are present...there's a lot of empty seats.

Miss Honeycut is quick to nod you over when you enter, the curt smile she gives everyone even more plastered on than usual. "Lanuola, it's so nice of you to join us. We're about to begin, if you'd like to take your seat? We're having a small circle today, the attack on the waterfront has put some of the tram stations on alert." News travels fast it would seem, though with the police helicopters having been at the fight with Coyote before you it's probably not surprising. You can feel Miss Honecut's eyes upon you, appraising you, the smile growing into a thin line.

"You look upset. Would you like to start today's session for us?"

Well. Would you? Others, some more panicked and others much more bored, watch you as well. There's Slim Kamaitachi and Kuma, two of Akihito's sycophants. Today would be his day to appear. Do you have any friends in the group? People you might at least enjoy seeing? Or is this an archipelago of suffering, each of you an island of potential disasters waiting to happen? 

*Ground Zero*

The shoot is well underway when you land, the flashes of cameras a practical lightning storm of lights that only abate when you speak. You're waved in without so much as a glance over and after an initial salvo of pictures you're passed to wardrobe, dressed and pruned and plucked and powdered as needed before rolling out into another quickfire series of poses, the typical shouting of some two bit producer punctuated by the percussion of of camera shutters.

A break is eventually called, the shoot not warranting craft services but at least serving some form of refreshments. This breather gives you time to assess whose actually with you, other than the typical host of hopeful breakouts and whoever else they pay to help pad group shots. The particular company caters to Supers, after all, so non-Metahumans are often in demand. *"Didja here, Red?"* the familiar voice of Nessa Russo slips in behind you, her text box cover you almost fully on the page as she steps into view in a bikini top and sarong. *"Seems we're going to have a heavy hitter coming to join us today. Does the name Tempest ring a bell?"*

Even if you'd not been away for two years in a literal tempest, you'd be forgiven for not knowing who the hell your co-worker is speaking of. There's at least seven Tempest's in San Fransapporo alone, heroes not being the most creative sorts. The most famous, in or out of the city, would be the Tempest of Glavnos. A small speck of rock off the coast of South Africa, Glavnos has the distinction of being the first U.N recognized meta-human nation. As in, the first for Meta-Human, by Meta-Human, Nation. Its leader, the so called "President Elect" sits in a jail cell in Halcyon City. His daughter, the President interim, tours the world in a good will ambassador's role for the...frankly despotic nation state.

She's been on the news, least one think it strange she might consider a photoshoot in the historic River District of San Fransapporo, thanks to her sudden and publicized visit to the city. Some speculate that Glavnos is eager to reach out to the Imamu diaspora that makes its home in the city, others postulate more sinister aims. Glavnos is, after all, a pro-Metahuman country with villainous ties. Many argue it was only a matter of time for the Novakoff Family to reach out to the Warlords.

Either way. What's your opinion on this? On Nessa? On the whole process of flesh for cash industry as it stands. Or the refreshments offered.  


*Ronin, Tsunami*

You were dismissed so it's not particularly difficult for you to slip away. The whispered words aren't heard either, you're beneath the hero's notice as she surveys the damage as the far off sirens finally reach their destination. Cops, firetrucks, even a few fireboats fill the scene which gives you more than enough cover to slip away to the team's base not too far from where you stand. The unassuming building masks one of many of The Smith's hideouts. 

Much like its owner, the base beneath Tsunami's home and storefront is simple. Sturdy walls unadorned, thick paneled wood floors and more than enough space to house the entire team with food stores and supplies to spare. It too has one of the many Teleportals set in its main entranceway, an easy place to slip in and out of should the need arise. Tsunami would know that the Teleportal connects directly to The Smith's own workshop though knowing her...a visit would probably best be preceded by some formal communication. One can never be certain who or what the ancient artificer might be hosting.

What else does the base have Tsunami? Computers, even if not of the super variety? Actual rooms for each member of the team to rest in should the need arise? Showers? You probably need one what with all the blood. A kitchen? Somewhere you all formally meet? Do you have a cool round table so no one is at the head of the group? 


*Coyote, Master Sun: The Hall of Fallen Peonies*


The room is large and open, a garden youve seen before though now the panels show the true extent of it. Walls of dark wood line the entire enclosed garden space, the music has stopped and Master Sun stands near a large stone platform that was otherwise off screen. His hands folded behind his back, two razor thin blades are clutched tight. 

The sky above flashes and with a sudden burst of light, Coyote falls to the platform. She looks a little more beat up than last we saw her but certainly not vaporized where she stood. She has little time to collect herself as one of Master Suns blades are leveled at her neck.

What she croaks, futility trying to slide on her hands away from the blade that moves with her. 

A new weapon of the Authority. Master Sun answers calmly, a shot of his papers showing many more crossed out lines with those words written. We call it Amaterasu. Did you enjoy your trip?

Coyote spits at the mans shoes, scowling deeply. You set us up.

Yes...yes we did. Suns voice almost seems regretful. You didnt find the artifact. This is said purely as fact. No matter...The Smith will have it soon enough. Shell see reason. Its as I predicted. You on the other hand are to be sent to the Chill. Lightbringers orders are absolute. We wouldnt want you telling everyone that we hired you I suppose, no one would believe you. Its why the Yojimbo arent going to get any traction with their suspicions. Best not to have any loose ends about all the same.

Coyote has ceased her attempts to get away, fingers dangling near the edge of the platform. You dont have the right! You said this was to save the city! To save Odette! You cant just bury us, lock us away when we were trying to help! I survived the Storm King! I survived The Black Emperor! Every time someone tries to beat me down I come back stronger and Ill do the same this time too.

As before, mirroring almost perfectly the last panel she was in, Coyote lunges forward. Sadly for Master Sun hes nowhere near as prepared as one might think an omniscient immortal might be. He stumbles, the blade dragging just barely along Coyotes face as she rises and takes hold of the ancient tactician. Ill be taking that power of yours. she snarls though the sound turns into a gurgle as her eyes twitch in their sockets. She is soon on the platform once more as she sinks to her knees, gasping and sucking for air as her body trembles. Master Sun merely steps back, placing the blades aside. You truly are a fool. He sighs. Two men in heavy armor step into the garden, making their way to collect the villain as she remains catatonic. 

Shell regain her senses soon enough. Youll want to bind her. Shes very tenacious. Tell the Wardens to bury her deep, she has the potential to cause the first prison break in the history of the Chill. Consign her to Darkness or shell be the doom of us. This I have seen.

The two men bow before leaving the garden, Master Sun slowly moving back to his seat and collecting his pages.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* None
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


Stepping out of the teleportal, the cool filtered air and bland interior welcomes Tsunami and Ronin home. Max, at the least, is grateful for the sense of safety it brings him, though that small relief isnt really enough to fully settle his nerves. 

A shallow ramp leads down from the portal's frame to the floor. The corridor that houses the teleportal is lined on both sides by large lockers for all of the team with the idea of quick deployment in mind, though they can certainly be used to store whatever each member desires, even if that is nothing. It is a fairly short hallway all in all, that ends in two sets of thick metal doors, airlock style, which are currently both open.

This leads to the rest of the base, the majority of which is rather utilitarian and fairly open plan, save for a bathroom and sleeping quarters on the far side of the base, which are separated behind actual doors. The main sleeping quarters are somewhat barracks styled, one room housing several bunk beds. A secondary, smaller bedroom with only a single bed makes for a third door on the back wall, for whenever a more private recovery is needed. Given that most of the team has family or their own personal places to sleep for the majority of the time, Max hasnt bothered to convert the dorm room into separate private bedrooms yet, though at the very least the bunks are quite comfortable and well made. While spartan in terms of design, nothing really lacks in quality within the base.

Also further inside lies a small galley kitchen, with a few couches***, armchairs, and a coffee table tucked nearby as a surprisingly cozy if slightly cramped common area. The forward section of the base comprises the more tactical requirements. A few computer stations, with one significantly more decked out with monitors and tech being Ronins space. Tucked off in it's own space, slightly lowered on a split level, is a literal forge and Max's workshop, as he isn't just The Smith's protege when it comes to hero work, but also her apprentice in the Craft. Granted, most of his work is more traditional thus far and less of the magitech variety thus far. He's also quiet protective of this area, and it's quite clear this one area is _his_ space and not a shared one, without permission.

The command center is pretty central within the base and close to Ronin's station, though mainly consists of a large round table with a screen embedded in the center for briefings. Just beyond it and on the closest wall is a sizeable projector screen and several folding chairs set up auditorium style in front of it, as an alternative method of delivering information, although the screen has also been commandeered to play movies during downtime. Its hardly any real effort for most of the team to drag the couches over in those events.

Overall, the base is still quite stark and simple, made to be secure and practical rather than _homey_ necessarily, unless anyone in the team has taken it upon themselves to change that. Max would likely veto anything that might cause any kind of safety hazard or interfere with _business_, but would allow decoration within reason.

*Just... give me a few minutes...*

Max heads for none of these areas. One last station, closest to the airlock entry, is the decontamination shower. Max has never had to use it. Not that he hasnt got scuffed or dirty or a little bloody before in their line of work, but never quite like this. Never something he couldnt just wash off in his own shower upstairs, or hose off outside; he doesn't dare take any shortcuts this time. Using the corner of his jacket he pries his phone out of an opposite inner pocket, dropping it on a random surface before stepping into the decon unit. He hasn't even had a chance to see Hikari or Ronin's texts yet. 

A panel shows Tsunami standing numbly under the flow of the multitude of jets, and then focusing on the drain as red swirls through the water.  Working off his gloves first, he wrings his hands and scrubs off as much as he can before slowly peeling off the rest of his armour. Mask, shoulder guard, and jacket are tossed somewhat unceremoniously to the side of the shower once clean. The shirt is slightly harder to peel off, now thoroughly soaked, but he manages. Left with the under vest, a sense of queasy dread begins to seep into his stomach again as he hesitates where the artifact is stashed; a panel lingers with his top half in frame, hair free from it's previous updo and now drenched and sticking to his face. His hand hovers over his heart. Finally he pries the disc free, cautiously letting the water rinse it from its previous owner's life blood as well. 

The next panel simply shows a still fairly soggy looking Max, now clad in a set of extremely generic but thankfully dry sweatshirt and pants as he walks towards the command center. Then, a close-up on the table top as his hand places the disk down flat and releases it. Max steps back, inviting Miho, presuming she's still near, to take a gander. 

*Does this mean anything to you?"*


***_Those couches might be where the base lacks in quality actually, Max definitely probably got those at a yard sale._

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Lanuola enters the meeting room with an anxious expression on her face. She already _knew_ that this meeting was going to be one of the rougher ones for her. And to her mind, rightly so. She had, after all, partially demolished a building on her own. That wasn't the kind of thing that could be slid under the mat. Pre-occupied as she was, it's only once she's ushered to her seat that she notices the group is far more depleted than usual. Miss Honeycut's explanation, along with the increased share of attention she was now receiving due to the smaller group, left her feeling uncomfortably aware of her own role in the morning's events. Doing her best to remember her breathing exercises, she nevertheless begins to glow softly. Thankfully, most of the people present had their own nervous tics, so she could at least rest easy knowing she wouldn't be called on it.

Apparently, though, she was going to be called on to speak first. There's a series of panels focusing on Lanuola. There's only minor differences between them, the movements small. In the first, her gaze is down cast, mouth closed as she seems to be considering what to say. In the second, her mouth opens, but nothing is said. In the third, she closes her eyes and mouth, pulling her borrowed jacket a little closer around her shoulders. Then, finally, she opens her eyes again and speaks.

"So... My name is Lanuola Auva'a. I... I have power over light." Lanuola couldn't actually remember the last time she'd seen a _new_ person at the meeting, she was pretty sure she was the most recent regular addition to the group, but the structure provided by the greeting always helped her ease into speaking in front of a group, "I... I was... Involved in the fight a-at the waterfront." She pulls the jacket even closer around herself, finally looking up at the rest of the people around her as she did so. Even though it wasn't the biggest group at the best of times, it was _odd_ seeing such a small circle.

"I... Was able to _safely_ use my powers to, uh, to separate a boat full of hostages from, uh, from the people behind the attack." Her steadily moving gaze lights on a woman who looks to be in her late twenties, and Lanuola's lips twitch into a faint smile for a moment. A textbox sits unobtrusively in the corner, identifying the woman as Roseanne Pierce, AKA Theurge. Telekinetic Prodigy, Amiable Acquaintance.

"But, uh, but when the, uh, the situation escalated... I, uh, I-I lost focus with my powers a-and, uh..."  Lanuola feels a twisting in her chest. Aware that chastisement likely waited for her, she forges ahead, "I-I, uh... I-I partially, uh, partially destroyed a, uh, a building as a result of my lack of, uh, lack of focus..."

_I'm just lucky I didn't kill anyone..._

----------


## Razade

*Razade, The GM
Pool:* 1

A look of surprise radiates out from you when you explain how you destroyed the building, most at least offering looks of sympathy though a few seem almost too eager to hear more. You know the culprits. Miss Honeycut's soft voice cuts through a flurry of excited near questions from Slim Kamaitachi, the stern woman always seeming to manage being the most commanding presence in a room even with her slight and mild manner. "Sometimes we lose control." she speaks, an eye looking to the rest. "It's what we do after we get it back that's important. I'll make a note of this, Lanuola, and I'll touch base with Dr. Fletcher in the morning so she can coordinate with you. Perhaps it would be best however if you didn't do any more of these heroics for a few days? Until you're not so upset."

Kintsugi is often eager to discourage wanton uses of power, not just in their support groups but abroad so it should come as no surprise that Miss Honeycut has taken this line. "Let's use our time to discuss how you lost focus and how it led to your...flare up? I think it would be good for the rest of the group to hear, in case they might find themselves in a similar situation? You're not on trial here, you're free to disclose whatever you'd like and if you'd rather not talk about it we can move on to someone else."

*"I'd actually like to hear it."* Theurge steps in, not literally of course. She's in with the rest of the group herself. "Perhaps its the old war horse in me, but a good bit of hero'ing always brightens my day." She's of course playing Good Cop but it's a role she plays naturally. *"I might echo however taking a day or two to recover. The news coverage of the fight was most concerning. I hope you weren't hurt in the scuffle."*

*Spoiler: Sunburst*
Show

So, even if its well intentioned the both of them are using their Influence on you. Miss Honeycut more so, she's saying that you're volatile, that your emotions are the reason behind the flareup. If you agree, shift Freak up and Savior down. If not, roll to Reject Miss Honeycut's Influence

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:* Insecure
*Potential:* *0/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:* +2*Mundane:* +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.


While Max makes his way off to the decontamination showers, clearly taking great pains not to touch anything he had to  not that she could blame him, given his current state  Miho figures she'd better make herself more comfortable, in a manner of speaking.

We get a tall panel now, the height of the page but only perhaps a third across, which gives us a great shot of the Ronin armour standing tall and proud.

_Chisei;_ shut it down, she requests.  A series of smaller panels fill the rest of the page, showing close-ups of various parts of the armour unfolding and transforming to its alternate configuration.  The last, fairly small panel on the page shows Miho sitting in her chair as it settles back to a full sitting position  and the contrast between first and last panels on the page is notable, and not even particularly subtle.

She can hear the water running full-blast in decom, and shakes her head in mild sympathy for the boy.  Rolling her chair over to her workstation, she powers on the computer she's installed there and while it boots up she rolls her way carefully through the cramped spaces to the small galley to retrieve a couple of the cans of Coke that she ensures are always stashed there.

By the time Max emerges, damp and so very mundane-appearing from his cleansing, she's got a drinks open and waiting at the command table, a chair sitting ready for him and her nearby in hers.  From the way he was reacting, he'll probably need a sympathetic ear; maybe this is a chance to get to know him a little better, find out what's inside his head?

She opens her mouth to speak, but he beats her to it by placing something _unusual_ on the tabletop, and all thoughts of human interaction are thrown to the wayside as a new puzzle is presented to her.

Does this mean anything to me?  No, she admits, staring at the disk.  But it will.  Ve haff vays of makink you talk, Herr Device, the young woman adds in a bad German accent.

Montage page!

A jumble of panels; Miho closely examining the disc-like object with the naked eye; running a scanning tool over it; scratching gingerly at it with a metal probe; in conversation with Max; the disk in a vise, a blowtorch being held to it; a screen full of text as she argues with _Chisei_; Max holding his kanabō protectively out of the way while Miho urges him towards the disc.

Back, finally, to the command table, with fresh Cokes and a little more information.

"This thing is an enigma," Miho says in frustration.  "None of my tests reveal what this thing is made of; maybe I could get something if I had a spectrometer in here, but I have my doubts.  As far as I can tell, this isn't any sort of terrestrial metal at all!  And while you can sense the unknown energy field coming off it with nothing more than bare skin, the field itself defies explanation.  There's only one thing that makes any sense," she says decisively.

"It's alien technology."  How cool is _that?_

*IF THAT IS INDEED THE CASE, WOULD THIS 'WAVE' BE REFERRING TO SOME SORT OF INVASION WAVE FROM AN ALIEN SPECIES?* _Chisei_ asks, putting the words up on the table's centre screen.  *THE ODDS OF THIS SEEM FAIRLY LOW, GIVEN THE REST OF THE PARAMETERS OF THE DAY'S EVENTS.*  Despite being just a block text printout, it almost seems that _Chisei_ is apologizing for his opinion.


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Analyse Disc: Roll Superior! *7*

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Even as Miss Honeycut stands taller to command silence, Lanuola shrinks a bit smaller into her chair. Her knees press together, her hands wringing in her lap, and her head bowed. She nods meekly as she's told that Dr. Fletcher would be informed. That was sure to be yet another fun conversation. She looks up again as she's asked about how she lost focus, turning her attention over to Theurge with a faint smile as she adds in about wanting to hear about it.

She shakes her head, "I, uh, I didn't get hurt. Umm, my, uh, my team helped keep me safe."

Her smile fades again as she takes a breath. When she starts speaking again, the panels show her as a cutout, the background displaying the days events behind her in a sepia-tint. "It, uh, it started fairly well..? Umm, I got to the fight without being spotted. And, like I said, I managed to keep the boat safe from the people trying to, uh, to take the people on it hostage." The panels behind her show the towering wall of light from Lanuola's perspective, the boat being lifted clear by a barely visible Ground Zero, "I heard Lion being threatened so I, uh, I ran to help him. He was backed into a corner when, uh, when I got there." Now the panels show her trying to get Lion to stand up, "And he _did_ get back in the fight. A-and he leapt at, uh, at Coyote Knight. A-and I knew I could help! I... I-I just got swept up in the moment. A-and I punched with, uh, with everything I had..." A final panel, showing the devastating blast hitting both Coyote Knight and the building.

Lanuola's quiet a moment, deliberately trying not to notice how she seemed to be getting a lot of attention from Slim right now. "... A-as... A-as soon as I saw the damage, I knew I'd messed up... _Really_ bad... But..." She looks up with a rueful smile, "... Right in, uh, right i-in that moment it... I-it kinda felt good to go all out... A-and that kinda scares me a bit too."

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1

*
Sunburst, The Meeting: Kintsugi HQ*

Miss Honeycut does not look at all happy at your admittance that using your powers to demolish an entire building felt "good", probably because of the more rogue element within the typical meeting structure. Slim seems especially excited by that admission as he glances to his compatriot though a stern look from Miss Honeycut silences any further revelry. The aforementioned doesn't get to chastise you either, Theurge clipping in with usual grace when it comes to defending your more...destructive mistakes.

*"It's good that you can be open with these feelings, Lanuola. It does feel good to be in control and that feeling can be dangerous, especially for people like us. You were using it to do the right thing and no one got hurt."*  A few people did get hurt though. Coyote was, as far as you're aware, blasted from the face of Creation without so much as a wink from Lightbringer. One must wonder what she felt in that moment, even if wondering would only lead down dark roads. The young lady that Tsunami mentioned too got hurt, also in a fairly final way and you never even learned her name. Bruja and many of the Knights got hurt in the scuffle and at least the former in that number was because well...you dropped a building on top of her. Maybe best not to mention all of those people. Especially since Theurge keeps talking.

*"You also recognized that you'd made a mistake. The damage you've done can't be taken back, only repaired. That's why we took the name Kintsugi though, the art of repairing something with earnest and committed effort makes the thing all the more beautiful."*  A common line for the organization. They were, in their own way, a broken thing desperatly seeking to repair the rifts between themselves to better face the world they found themselves in. Theurge especially. She'd been with Tonbogiri as a Librarian and then with AEGIS when the Spear was stolen. The loss is hard to see on her, she's so young, but its there. Her hazel eyes always looking somewhere else, as if she'd just caught something outside the field of vision...and wanted to see it just that bit longer.

*"If we could organize it, Lanoula, would you like to spend the weekend helping clean the site up? I'm sure the Build Team would appreciate your assistance in any way you'd like to give it."*  The Build Team of course was one of the many unaffiliated, minor, powers of San Fansapporo. They mostly stuck to repairing the damage of meta-human fights. 

*
Ronin, Tsunami: The Base*

The air hangs on those words. Alien threat. The device, wherever you'd left it, however doesn't seem to respect such gravitas. It's certainly not anything you did during your montage that powered the thing up but with what can only be described as horror film ambiant track sound, the device begins to whir and much like your own AI words etch into the air in a flaming scrawl.

*Like a frenzied horse that is driven. An unseen wind of plague shrieks across the border. 
There is no place to run. 
No hope of escape. 
Those who are lost will never return. 
Time and Gods are at strife; ye dwell in the midst thereof,
The hands of time cannot be turned back.
Though the whirlwind of the South should tug with its claws.
A page that hath been turned yet shall not be able to ever turn back.*
The device then shuts off but the words seem almost burned into the air itself as the smell of ozone and char fill the room.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* None
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


Max remains near at hand, patiently, throughout *Mihos* diligent efforts to make sense of the _thing_, though any hyper vigilance on his part seems to be because of and directed at the artifact, not _who_ is examining it. In truth, despite *Mihos* heritage and perhaps fair scrutiny that others might regard her with, Max is grateful to have someone like her on the team. Because this is definitely outside his wheelhouse, and if they can solve it as a team he much prefers that to running to his mentor every time there is a problem he doesnt understand. That said, he does at some point take a moment to send a text only to *Hikari* specifically to catch her up briefly, once he feels collected enough to do so.




> This is deep. Lightbringer came on scene at the end. I think she killed Coyote.
> Team all left scene safe at least. Ronin is looking at the artifact now.
> Might ask The Smith for help.



Taking a seat with one of the fresh Cokes, Max peers at *Miho* a touch inquisitively. Hes fairly calm still, the efforts to crack this case being a useful distraction from everything else going on in the back of his mind and forcing him to stay alert and in the moment for the most part. He can empathize with her frustration when she declares it an enigma, though hes still glad for her rigorous examination all the same. 

*You cant even tell what its made of...?* Max echoes, the astonishment in his tone sounding simply due to curiosity rather than derisive. *Could we... get a spectrometer?* He starts to question, ready to help as much as he's able, before going quiet as *Miho* continues to explain her theory. Hazel eyes widen at her decisive conclusion, and dart back to the artifact with both wonder and caution evident within.

*Chiseis* addition to the conversation causes the caution side to increase in Maxs expression, and he feels his blood chilling once more as he thinks back to the fear in the girls eyes. That The Wave could be referring to an invasion wave certainly sounds plausible enough, even if nothing else he witnessed today really implied alien interference. Its a fairly daunting idea, regardless. 

*...Alien technology is... way above my paygrade... But I do know someone who might be more--* Max starts to mutter, though before he can finish the mysterious device makes a sound. Icy panic briefly takes hold of him as the artifact actually comes to life but only now, adrenaline floods his system, and Max instinctively trades the Coke for his kanabō again. On his feet in a heartbeat, he instinctively thrusts himself in front of *Miho* in a protective stance, putting himself between her chair and the device. If shell allow, he even tries to back up a few feet together with her, away from the artifact as floating flame begins to form letters and words in the air. He is only able to stare in pure and frantic bewilderment as the dire message forms, remaining frozen and bristling for a moment even after the artifact seems to shut itself off again. His breathing is quick and suddenly seems uncomfortably loud to him in the renewed silence, so he's swift to stand up straight and controlled once more, though not setting aside the kanabō just yet.


* ...Im calling The Smith. We need to take this to her.* Max states decisively.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 3/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +2
*Savior:* 0
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*-1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them.*


Still new to the blur of action that these shoots are, Kai breathes a sigh of relief when the break is called. The only refreshments on offer are water or home-brand soda, but after getting caught in an explosion, then spending over an hour standing around in the sun, the drinks are a welcome relief. And so hes still by the drinks table when Nessa calls out to him. 

Her face was a familiar one and he turns to great her with a smile. I thought I was the resident heavy hitter, Kai joked. Tempest huh? That does ring a bell. Or seven. Wait! No, make that eight. I just remembered that chick from Glavnos was in town.

Unlike Kai, Nessa had been doing work as a model for a couple years and had helped Kai find his feet when he first started out. Her ability to befriend animals and call them to her has earned her a lot of popularity, so its no real surprise that shes here if their hosting someone high profile.

A side effect of being an experienced model that Nessa is, is that she knows how to rock that bikini top shes wearing. Knowing that trying to look at her and maintain eye contact was a doomed task, Kai tries to pass off the action of him tearing his eyes away from her as him casually surveying the shoot.

As he looks around at the other models and crew members hanging around, he notices more than a few are looking in the direction of him and Nessa. Some, mostly guys, are openly checking her out, and a few others are glaring at him, as though he had offended them by being talked to by Nessa. He flips off the latter.

While were talking about Tempests, what do you think about the Tempest of Glavnos? Kai asked as he looked back at Nessa. You believe any of that **** about them being here for the Imamu or the Warlords?

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Lanuola's wince at the mention of nobody being hurt is, perhaps, only really noticeable to those who know her well. There's a slight shift in her expression, a small pulling forward of her shoulders, a slight increase in the light level she puts out. She's able to put the feeling out of her mind as Theurge continues on, though, and her words are able to pull her back to a more stable mental footing.

And then there's the mention of helping repair the damage she caused. Lanuola hesitates before she answers. The _honest_ answer was that she'd really rather not. Even leaving aside the mental strain of having to face up to her actions and work alongside people who would probably be annoyed that she'd created such a mess to begin with, she didn't particularly want to dedicate a weekend to community service. There were far more fun things she could imagine doing. But then...

Lanuola nodded, "Umm, yeah... That sounds good..."

The whole reason she was _here_ was for this kind of thing. If she didn't make the effort, would she actually progress..?

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1

Nessa, for what its worth, doesn't seem to mind or particularly register the ogling considering there's always a fair bit in these shoots. Your question is far more interesting anyway, prompting a slow shurg of her tanned shoulders. "It's awfully exciting if she's here for neither, both or just one of them. It'd make sense that she'd try for the Warlords though. Glavnos isn't particular well liked." This is, of course true. On paper Glavnos is a modern democracy, a member of the UN and a refuge for metahumans who might be facing discrimination or worse in other countries around the world. In practice however Glavnos has few friends, a stockpile of nuclear weapons they're not at all shy about bringing up and an effectively feudal system for the non-metahuman (and even some metahuman) population with the only real assurance to political saftey spending large "taxes" to the Elected for Life Novakoff family.

*"I can't imagine the Imamu would take the general offer to move to their country...but crazier things have happened. I can't really imagine that the Guardians would let her walk around if they even suspected she was looking to aid the Warlords. What do you think? You've got that hunky Prince of the Imamu in your group don't you? Has he mentioned anything? You might just have the inside scoop! You could sell that, I bet."*

Any further discussion is tabled however as a commotion begins further up the piers. A small entourage of black suited people hurridly move people aside as the Tempest you'd only moments ago discussed appears with the usual splash page. Tall, elegant and in similar wear to Nessa, Tempest is wreathed in lighting in the symbol of the Glavnos flag. A clenched fist crushing a hammer and a sickle, a reminder that Maelstrom seized the island from his U.S.S.R handlers and perhaps now an out dated symbol of defiance. The troop keep most everyone at a fair distance as the shoot runners scramble to get any other pictures they can as she makes her way towards you both. Nessa is quick to lean in and place a nudge into your ribs. *"Now's your chance, go ask her yourself Red."*

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 2, Hopeless (-2 on *unleash*), Insecure (-2 to *reject*)
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +2
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.

We slam over to a RECAP -- drawn by the artist in a semi-horrific cross between chibi-style and kindergartener-chique. 

The Lion pounces on the Coyote as she stands on an apple cart... Then he expertly faints out of the way! Behind him pops out Sunburst! With a little *"hi-ya!"* she lazily punches out a comically massive blast, sending Coyote Knight into the sky -- leaving only a sparkle. Cut back to Mosi and Lanuola, who high five -- CONFETTI and FRIED APPLES rain down from the sky behind them. We pan below that, to see a panel with the rest of the Yojimbo holding up the two, cheering for them. Smiles on everybody's faces.

*"So... that's basically how things went down. You... you look like you don't believe me."*

The Lion sighs and smiles, laid back onto the edge of a boat while maintaining perfect balance, his foot hanging off the side. simultaneously talking to the teenage girl from earlier. Her phone rings. High-pitched and set to a funky beat -- a remix of him screaming out *"I don't get to punch out until I punch you out!"* earlier in the battle, now set to a funky beat. Mosi perks up, spinning and sitting upright -- both legs over the edge. He looks at the phone incredulously, then at her. *"I--"*

*"Do you mind? I have to take this."* The teen girl puts down a shush finger and returns to texting. Mosi groans and drops his masked face into his hands in semi-ironic frustration. He's never going to hear the end of this from his sister.

Mosi jaunts over to the center of the boat and pulls his spear -- a small red, beeping dongle* tied around the end of its haft -- from the deck with a YANK. In the background, the Pepper River sits far less crowded with boats, as people make way for the relief effort. Meanwhile, we see the teen girl's parents have been united... _in anger towards Mosi._ He laughs and scratches the back his helm's mane with his free hand as they give him the business over the damage he has done to their watercraft.**

_Well, at least something good came of this._

We turn the page and jump to Mosi on the same rooftop where he started his hunt. He's falling backwards as he slides on a pair of black tailored suit pants over his tights -- the only part of his costume still on. Mosi finishes pulling his windsor knot into place and winces for a second. He reaches into his pants and pulls out an athletic cup. Next panel, a close up on the cup and its etched inscription _San Fran's Number #1 Hero Protector_ as Mosi slides it into the drawstring bag that holds his costume.

Jump to Mosi as he sits forlornly on the sign; his suit jacket unbuttoned, his tie flapping in the wind. His eyes obscured by his glasses; another relic of the past he wears as a mask.

For the next couple panels we zoom into the REFLECTION on Mosi's lens as they are colored more and more in golden sepia. Mosi's eyes trail the devastation of the market and the relief effort Coyote's words and then his own circling the drain of his mind. _Look at what I made everybody do..._ He almost looks away but stops himself. Looking away had only ever hurt him before. He just hoped Sunburst wasn't taking the heat for his mistake. He was the one who jumped headfirst into fire -- she was only there to catch him because no one else could. Or maybe would. Mosi shook the thought from his head, he needed to _believe in_ the team. The same way he believed in Hikari. Even if she wasn't here with them -- he knew it had to be for a good reason. That was who Hikari was. And Mosi really needed to apologize to Sunburst for throwing her into the air without asking. 

He groans and laughs. Then stops. His thoughts drift to the blood on Tsunami's hands.  _I shouldn't be laughing, a woman died today. No. Two women._ Mosi's brow furrows. His jaw clenches, but he says nothing. 

The reflection in his glasses shifts and merge with an image of the Lion's POV from inside his mask. In full golden SEPIA-TONE, indicating we are in the recent past with Mosi, as we watch Lightbringer command the young heroes, her hand still hovering over the scorch mark of where Coyote was. Mosi looks left and right to see the other Yojimbo opposite her -- their expressions are shock, anger, horror. Ronin holds back Tsunami, Sunburst has her hand wrapped around GZ's, Moonshadow gasps audibly. And Mosi says nothing. 

He looks left and right again, but suddenly his teammates are all gone and Mosi is alone. With her.

The Lion steps forward to meet Lightbringer face-to-face. The silence between them is deafening, Mosi defying her order to *"Begone."* Funny, he should seem taller, but even at 6'4" Lighbringer's presence dwarfs the younger hero. Mosi wants more than anything to leave. But home is gone. So he shakes the fear away, because someone _needs_ to say _something_. 

*"I know you said that we can't pay for this. I know I can't... and I know you know my mom... and knew my dad, so you know I can't. But I-- someone need to take responsibility for what happened here."* He gestures at the blank space where Coyote was. *"Ever since I came to this city, I have wanted to repel the darkness more than anything; in my brother, in this city and in myself. But time after time I put my trust in San Fran. In its heroes. In you. Because, maybe -- maybe I had hoped you would be like me. Misunderstood. Painted into a corner by an image of you so heightened that you could not possible hope to live up to it. I didn't want to believe what everybody else said about you, about the kinds of things you had done because when my parents told me stories about the old days -- it all seemed so simple and clear. And I trusted them in that."* He shakes his head. 

*"But there's nothing simple or clear about this city. Or about you. So if I can't trust you, then who can I?"*

*No doubt made for Mosi after the 40th consecutive time he lost his spear.

**The language they use is probably best left to our collective imagination -- but suffice to say, Mosi learned some new American expressions.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

 Using my pb move _Words of the Past_ to tell Lightbringer about Mosi's problem knowing who to trust or believe in San Fran. The question he is asking her about it specifically is Lightbringer's opinion on who she thinks he can trust.

_And_ also telling her that he doesn't trust her. Because only Mosi would ask someone he doesn't trust who _to_ trust. And bc he's honest like that.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:* Insecure
*Potential:* *0/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:* +2*Mundane:* +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.


Miho's eyes immediately snap over to the device as it begins to emit its nerve-wracking noise, but before she can even open her mouth to say anything Max is on his feet, almost comically oversized weapon in hand...and posterior in her anterior!  He backs up protectively, and she reflexively jams her chair in reverse to roll out of his way before he ends up sitting on her.

Out of the way, out _of the way!_ she cries, slapping at his hip with one hand while maneuvering the chair's controls with the other.  She manages to get sufficiently out from behind him to observe the lettering as it appears in the air, and she taps the control on her glasses to record the event.

She relaxes slightly as the message comes to an end and nothing further seems to be about to happen.  Not that she looked particularly worried at any point during the event; more...excited.

Some sort of holographic projection complete with olfactory component?  Kind of extra but okay, she observes, clearly more interested for the moment in the medium rather than the message.  Or maybe some sort of high-energized plasma in the air molecules?  But how to keep it all together? she wonders, her eyes gaining a faintly far-off look as she's about to fall down that rabbit hole.

Max's words yank here away from the edge, however, and she spins her chair to face him.

The Smith?  Uh, yeah, I guess that's not a bad idea, she agrees.  Miho would love to deny needing any assistance  surely working together they could figure this out on their own!  but despite her conclusive defeat of the Biolator earlier, the uncertainty that his words had struck in her have yet to be fully shaken off.  Plus, a chance to interact with the Smith isn't something to be scorned.

But, before you do, she adds, reaching out to put a gently restraining hand on Max's wrist again.  Lightbringer.  _Chisei_, that clip? she requests, and the AI obligingly plays a fragment of recorded video on the briefing screen.




> _As she speaks the panels focus more fully on Coyote and Bruja, both practically trembling by the end. With a jolt, Coyote breaks free from whoever's holding her to rush at Lightbringer. A katana gleams in her hand, pulled from who knows where, rage and tears in her eyes. "We tru-!" 
> 
> And then she's gone, a beam from the sky erupting about Coyote in a dazzling display leaving only a scorched mark on the ground where she was moments ago._


Turning back to Max as the video freezes on the blasted remains of Coyote, Miho's face is grim.

"Now, am I crazy, or did that look like Lightbringer burned her down just as she was trying to say 'We trusted you?'" she asks softly.

And hopes, desperately, that she's wrong.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* None
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


Max moves only hesitantly when *Miho* first slaps at his hip, though reluctantly relents and refrains from shifting back in front of her when she moves herself to get a view of the ominous message. He still stands close beside her in a protective manner, even though he starts to feel a bit silly, suspecting that he cant just smash the thing even if it does attack somehow.

Still watching the space where the message hung in the air, his free hand starts to reach for his pocket before *Miho* catches his wrist. The gentle touch does give him pause, and Max turns attentively towards her albeit with a questioning look, before his eyes snap towards the screen as Chisei is addressed, the simple mention of Lightbringer already putting him on edge.

His expression becomes quite stony as the clip replays the moment *Coyote* rushes *Lightbringer* and is summarily obliterated, jaw tightening. Max doesnt immediately turn back towards *Miho* until she speaks, where upon her grim expression is met with one similarly severe, and troubled beneath the surface. He remains quiet for a thoughtful moment, holding her gaze, though his drops away after another pause, flicking back towards the screen again before ultimately returning to her as he decides to speak. He wishes too, that *Miho* could be wrong. Because otherwise, a whole new layer of complexity has been added to the mess, and an extra element of danger as they must be forced to wonder who they can trust. But he doesn't think that she is wrong.

*...No, not crazy. It does sound like she might have been saying that.* Max agrees stoically without any uncertainty. In truth, it had struck his ear odd at the time, just as the whole last ditch attack on Coyotes part had seemed oddly irrational. _Personal_. He had wondered what she was trying to say in the moment, but then Lightbringers response had been... very quick, and very distracting.

*...When you put it that way... It does make the timing and... severity of Lightbringers reaction seem pretty... purposeful. If Coyote was about to reveal that they were coordinating... maybe she forced Lightbringer's hand,* Max utters the last words with a hint of righteous disdain, the idealist obviously not one to buy such an excuse when it comes to _killing_ someone, especially. The idea that *Lightbringers* knee jerk reaction is to vaporize someone also doesnt sit easily with him, especially knowing that the team is going to have to expect envoys on her behalf soon to explain the events. 

*Its all pretty f*cking suspicious. Im glad you recorded that. We should take it to show The Smith as well. I really want to hear what her take is.*

*The Smith* is one of the few adult heroes that Max has any faith or trust in, the latter being a particularly rare commodity for him to give out. As much as he wants her aid with the alien artifact, he _needs_ to hear what she has to say about *Lightbringers* actions as well. For the most part, Max doesnt need _anyones_ opinions or suggestions to make is own, or to take action, and can be quite _stubbornly_ independent in many cases. But right now, he needs to hear his mentor say that it is unacceptable, what just happened. He needs to reaffirm his trust is placed in someone whose morals align with his own. And he needs her guidance on how to deal with a hero he cant abide by.

Another thought enters his head however as he pulls out his phone with his free hand and the screen opens to the last message hed sent. *Hikari*. 

Max turns towards *Miho* again. *...I think we need to get Hikari up to speed on all of this too, given what just happened with the artifact and... this clip... before we get even further ahead. Id like to get this thing to The Smith today though, and I want you to come, whether or not anyone else can make it. Ill wait a bit for Hikari, but I hope you dont have anywhere else to be,* He adds with just a hint of apology in his tone as hes potentially asking Miho to devote the rest of her day to this endeavor, and shes already given quite a deal of it already. He suspects shes intrigued enough with the artifact that an apology is hardly warranted, and Max personally feels its urgent enough a matter anyway that anyone duty bound should be eager to assist. But hes not one to make demands of his team mates without feeling slightly guilty still.

*Ill see if Hikari can get here soon, and Ill warn The Smith she needs to expect company.* He explains as he starts firing off a text to the former first.




> Ronin thinks artifact might be alien tech. Going to take it to The Smith but would like you to come too.
> Can you get back to the base? Ronin and I want to debrief you.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*The Lion, Lightbringer: Battleside*

Bruja is already carted off by the police presence that has somehow materialized from thin air or at least it seems like thin air, where were they when you were getting thrown around by Coyote and her crew anyway? Your voice seems, even for a moment, to cause Lightbringer's shoulders to lift. Agitation? Surprise? Frustration? Who knows. She turns from one of the many officers she's directing to take control of the plaza to place her gaze upon you.

Yellow eyes that shine like twin suns stare you down. The same inscrutable gaze as before, unmoving like it was carved from the roots of the world itself. _"The Lion."_ Her voice, as her face, is unreadable. Almost deadpan._ "The stories we tell our children often are simple. Clean. We shield our youth from the shadows, from the darkness. We keep them safe from the monsters that lurk within with stories of monsters that seem dangerous on sight alone. A disservice. We should teach our children that the dangers are not visible, often, and how to defend themselves from the dangers they cannot see. That there is safety in the Light, for it reveals that which would otherwise be hidden. But know this, child. For ever bright you shine, you cast shadows ever deeper. The city would question me, such folly. You saw today how deep the tendrils of darkness have reached. The city will only be safe when the Light is so bright there will be no shadows left to cast. The time for concession has ended, the time to sit and watch the Warlords grow fat on the blood of our children has become untenable. But who are you to question me?"_

Her tone seemed almost to soften...right up until the end there. A razor's edge at your throat now._ "A boy prince, who with one hand attempts to open a door but with the other slams it closed. If you cannot trust me, child, there is nothing I can say to you. Make no mistake however. I neither request nor require your trust. You will, in your own time, have to decide on which side you stand. You are a smart child or so I am led to believe. You will make the proper decision when it's required of you, no doubt."_ She then turns back to the officer. _"Please escort the young Prince wherever it may be he requires. So long as it is not here. I have no further use for him."_

Lightbringer than turns her back to you as the officer moves forward to motion you away. Pressing the matter...may matter. It's unlikely she's roast you alive in front of a significant police and other emergency worker presence bu she is one of the most important heroes in the city. Do you want to add her to the list of enemies that seems to be growing for your team? Maybe it's best to go, where might you be needed...or wanted...that isn't at a very active crime scene with a very angry Lightbringer and a still smoldering spot where Coyote once stood?

*After Dark - Insert One*

The panels for After Dark, sold at the back of Yami no Yojimbo, allow for readers to return to the flagship of the series and place them in at their own leisure. No one would know this of course unless they flipped to the very last page and found the enclosed envelope. Of course, not everyone got the same pieces and no one was given the number of pages they went to. While initial comment was negative, time would reveal the reason. Offering the story in a linear method would drive sales but only for as long as the story itself was being told. Spliting the pieces up and even not including the same in every issue would drive sales even after the last of the gimmick had ended. Weeks and months would also be spent decoding the story, putting it in order and then spreading it around the internet. This would in turn drive sales, or so the thought went, through sheer word of mouth.

Were not going to bother with the non-linear method however and just your luck, someone skipped right to the end. So begins the story of San Fransapporo: After Dark where we left off from before.

Impact hangs from her prison, eyes closing before she finally speaks once more.

*My parents were refugees. My dad fled Vietnam with my mother and I* she sighs again as she lets herself hang limply from her bounds. *I guess it was 1960. I was four. He was a Chinese migrant worker, my mother was a model or so they claimed. I think we both know what they meant. I already spoke some French and Vietnamese, learning English didnt take long. We moved into the River District after some hustle and bustle. My dad had some friends who had gone over before us, they let us stay with them until we got our own little house boat. It was an easy change, my parents had their own little place on the Mekong so it was just like home.

At any rate, I took to the city quick and got into all sorts of trouble. It wasnt like it is today. The River District was the very edge of the city and the Pavillion wasnt even in viewing distance. The other side of the river was just a sprawl of low income housing. Even more poor than we were...and we were pretty poor. My mother found work making fish sauce on the rivers edge and making meals. My father opened a dry cleaning business because thats really all you could do in those days. Even with San Fransapporo being a bastion of good will towards the Asian community in America...not a lot of job opportunities for poor non-citizens. 

We made enough to live, enough to keep our boat moving and enough to send me to school with nice clothing. For a while, it was all pretty normal.
*
Master Sun nods along, motioning for one of the guards who disappears.

*I know you think this is probably just a diversion, to waste your time but if I dont start from the beginning youre just going to ask me to stop and explain things when you get lost.* Impact offers, watching the guard return with a chair for Master Sun.

*Things changed* Impact resumes once the immortal has made himself comfortable.* When I first manifested my powers. Got into a scrap with some kids who thought they could steal from my mom. The look of horror in her eyes as I turned the kid into a bag of bones...we never talked the same...after that. Even when I went to say goodbye...she just looked at me like I was some kind of monster. Wouldnt let me touch her. Through the dementia...she knew. Shed lost everything else but that.*

Master Sun offers a frown, steepling his fingers together.* That must have been very painful for you.* For the situation, the man seems sincere in that statement at least. *But how did she remember? It was my understanding that your history had been erased. Surely you remember but her?*

Silence follows. Two whole pages of the two simply staring at one another.* Thats not how the prison works. Only that day was erased...and the events leading to it. It just...removed the horrors her words come in an almost broken whisper. It still makes my blood run cold, all this time. Looking back on it, knowing the world forgot.*

*We can make this very short, Impact. We can let you go. Tell me what we forgot...and promise me youll help keep it buried.* Another sincere plea from Master Sun. Not one that gets a sincere reply back, not in words anyway. Impact flashes her middle finger.

Master Sun sighs this time, motioning towards Impact. *Continue then.*

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 3/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:* -1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them.*


Kai couldn't help but think that Tempest was an inaccurate moniker for the President interim. Bombshell would have been far more fitting. It's getting to the point that, between Nessa and Tempest, Kai was starting to feel pretty pedestrian in the board shorts he'd been given to match the beach wear theme, and the open white button-up t-shirt he'd been given to hide his burnt side.

He concludes that it should be criminal for a world leader to look that good. Then Kai's brain helpfully reminds him that she is, in fact, the head of an oppressive, meta-human supremacist government, and quite possibly is a legitimate criminal.

Then another part of his brain chimes in to add that she isn't as bad as her dad, and even helped out Halcyon when it was attacked be Atlantean super-humans. That and a random piece of advice floats to the surface of his mind, about taking every opportunity to form contacts with important people.

"Wish me luck," he whispers to Nessa before stepping out to put himself directly in the way of Miskaela Tatya Novakoff, President interim of Glavnos. He sees a bunch of the suits she arrived with stiffen at his approach. He's not too concerned about guns, but given who they're escorting, there's a strong chance those guys are metas.

"Yo. Saw what you did in the Utopian Crisis. Smartmove taking out their air support. Prince Mosi could learn a thing or two from you. Was working with him on a hostage situation this morning, and the madman legit just dives right into the middle of it, and takes a swing at the ringleader," Kai says with an air of casual confidence he only wished he really felt. 

"I guess what I'm trying to say here is; Hi, I'm Kai, and I'd like to get your take on some stuff here in San Fran," as he says this, Kai extends a hand towards Tempest.

At that moment, a gust blows in. Kai isn't sure if it was natural or from Tempest, but it causes his shirt to billow out, revealing the red and blistered skin on his side. He quickly uses the hand that isn't extended towards Tempest to pull it back into place and hide his injury. But as he makes eye contact with Tempest, he knows she saw it.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.


The panels show the interior of Inquisitive Bite from a low angle. Hikari's shoes and part of her leg take up the foreground, peanut shells _crunching_ underfoot as she makes her way toward Tumult all the way at the back of the restaurant. Tumult wastes no time getting down to business.  *"Don't tell me you already ordered?"* The doofus didn't even hide the envelope in a menu or anything. _It's like he wants to be seen. Either that, or he's just really bad at this._

Reading over the note, Hikari breaks into the biggest smile she can fake. Girlishly brushing her hair behind her ear, she leans forward and rests her hand on Tumult's. *"Oh, honey, you shouldn't have!"*

The panels cut back to the low angle underneath the table. One shoe has been removed, a folded piece of paper clutched in-between exposed toes. The foot reaching out, tenderly rubbing Tumult's leg, planting the note in the side of his shoe.

The panels flash back to fifteen minutes before, Hikari opening the note Tumult had left in her jacket. Instead of intel, it's just a poor drawing of Tumult with a middle finger raised. Hikari is displeased, little frustration lines above her head as the note spontaneously combusts in her hands. In angry response, she pulls out paper and a pen and draws her own note, a crude drawing of a bird flipping the bird.

Returning to the restaurant, the table is covered in empty plates, apparently mostly Hikari's. Barely crumbs are left on two plates pushed to the side, and a pile of bones sits on the plate in front of Hikari. Sucking the last chicken wing clean, a buzzing emits from her pocket. The bone still hanging from her mouth, Hikari checks the messages. One missed message from Tsunami, one new.




> This is deep. Lightbringer came on scene at the end. I think she killed Coyote.
> Team all left scene safe at least. Ronin is looking at the artifact now.
> Might ask The Smith for help.





> Ronin thinks artifact might be alien tech. Going to take it to The Smith but would like you to come too.
> Can you get back to the base? Ronin and I want to debrief you.



*"Looks like I've gotta run. Thanks for dinner, honey! See you tomorrow night!"*

* * * * *

Another cut shows Hikari appearing at the Lair through a teleportal. *"I'm here! What's going on?"*

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure, Hopeless
*Potential:* 3/5

The panels cut abruptly, shifting from the utilitarian steel of the team's lair to peaceful swirls of water. A stylized border of swirling lines blends smoothly into dark blue ripples, as shallow waves brush against the wooden posts of the old wharf. The timber is grimy, tinged green by algae and encrusted with barnacles at the waterline, but the sun is warm and golden nonetheless. A seagull is perched atop one post, an eye cocked at the reader, while Moonshadow leans back against one of the posts, a foot dangling off the edge. 

Her knife is resting on the deck beside her, momentarily discarded, her head tilted back and eyes half-closed. Both earbuds are in, the sound turned up loud enough to be clearly audible from a couple of meters away. In front of her, the sea stretches out, faintly rippling and glittering in the sun. A few seagulls are hovering, eyeing the cardboard container of fries tucked in her lap. The one atop the post cautiously hops closer, and Moonshadow fixes it with a glare, one hand protectively hovering over her precious cargo. 

Munching one, Cindy squints out at the horizon, watching a bulk freighter slowly negotiate the bar. To the right, the high-rises of the central district break up the sky, and beyond them the river mouth bustles with traffic, small vessels racing around the cruise liners waiting for their turn to dock at the promenade. Further on again, the cranes move back and forth, like spiders weaving a web across the cargo terminal. Here, however, separated from the development of today, the old wharf is quiet. A few fishing vessels are tied up, paint chipped and hulls battered, but another fifty could come alongside without seriously inconveniencing the rest. Indeed, at this time of the afternoon, Moonshadow has the whole wharf to herself.

A gentle breeze blows across the ocean and tangles the few stray hairs that have escaped from Cindy's braid. She sighs, then looks down at the phone in her lap, checking the time. Retrieving another chip, Moonshadow tucks her Nifo Oti back into her belt, then gets up stiffly, feeling the bruises seize. Pausing her song, she bundles her headphones and tuns around, heading slowly back to pick up her sister.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Tsunami, Ronin, Hikari: The Forge*

With your meeting finished Hikari, and Ronin and Tsunami waiting, the road is clear to the base. Most Teleportals key into the secret base's own and those that don't are generally near ones that do meaning that the base is rarely far from any of you. Once there, and briefed, there's only one place to go. To see The Smith and the only portal that goes to her is, as one might imagine, in the base itself.

No one, not even Tsunami, knows where it leads. To The Smith's base...or one of them at least...that's for certain. Where that is, however, is shrouded in mystery. The air is hot once you've teleported in, dry and full of noise. As one would expect from a place called The Forge. Molten streams of orange and reds pour from spigots in the ceiling, casting the whole place in dim and sooty light. Weapons and armor litter the walls, the floor burnt and rough on the feet. More polished and refined parts extend past the portal room, the central area dominated by an anvil the size of a family economy car and at it. The Smith.

She dwarfs you all, towering easily over ten feet in height (305cm for non-US readers), with shoulder length hair pulled back into a tight knot. Her skin is blasted and bronzed, covered in scars and hideious burns, tattoos of ancient cultures clutter the remaining space. When she turns to look at you, she receives her splash page. The giant woman swings her hammer over her shoulder, a scowl on her face as The Lava Smith is etched in molten rock. The words "Let's Hammer it out" underneath it all. *"You've brought friends."* Her voice is like two boulders grinding together. *"Let's not trouble ourselves with formalities, you've troubles. Speak."*

Her gruff nature is not a surprise, not for any of you really. While not an icon in San Fransapporo like The Guardians or even the Warlords, the Smith was vital in the defense of The Monsoon during the Ball Room Blitz. She's had dealings with all three of you. Tsunami's is obvious. Hikari was present for the Ballroom Blitz herself and wields two swords forged by The Smith. That leaves you, Ronin. What was your first interaction with The Smith, what makes you yearn for her respect?


*Moonshadow, Sunburst: Kintsugi HQ*

After your harrowing story, Sunburst, the rest of the meeting goes on without much incident. It's the usual story with most, loss of control of powers though nowhere near your level...today at least...difficulties at home with family and friends. The general fear that they may lose control and murder everything and everyone around them. Theurge and Miss Honeycut are, through it all, supportive and helpful and without the typical trouble makers, the meeting ends on a fairly high note.

Moonshadow is outside waiting for you as she often is. Theurge offers a warm smile as she spots the other hero, extending a hand in greeting. *"Cindy, it's nice to see you again."* Her tone is as warm and gentle as it was in the meeting but her actions are obvious. Miss Honeycut lurks behind, looking over the younger woman's shoulder at you Moonshadow. You know she's looking for an opportunity to sell you the same pitch. You've helped your sister so much, she'd always say to you, why not bring your skills to the meetings? They could always use another hand after all. Theurge has taken to playing interference when she's able, not only a friendly face for Sunburst.

*"Your sister told us all about the battle, I hope you stayed out of it. It's best to leave the fights to the professionals." She gives you a once over, the words dying in her throat as she sees the state your in. 'Well..." she finally manages, motioning back to the meeting room. "We best prepare for the next group. Lanuola, make sure you get your sister to a hospital to look over her? I'll see you Saturday bright and early, don't forget. I'll be texting you Friday night just in case."*

With that...you're both alone. Do you take some time to chat? Is that saved for the walk? Is it saved for any time at all? Nothing beats family time like long awkward silences am I right? Where do you go, regardless. No word from your team at least, it seems the heat was left at the battle site.

*Spoiler: Moonshadow*
Show

You can clear Insecure I feel, as you took easy relief.

Theurge is also using her Influence on you. She's saying that the fight isn't where you belong. Shift Mundane up and Savior down or roll to reject.


*Ground Zero: Waterfront*

The entorge does indeed pause, a few hands do go for weaponry but Tempest merely lifts a hand. "Its customary for a gentleman to kiss a lady's hand." She extends it though the guard duty makes it quite clear that that won't be a wise move, even through dark sunglasses you can feel their gaze upon you. She retracts her hand a moment or two later with a laugh. She does not take yours on offer. "You'd like to ask me some questions about this city? A strange turn of events, I suppose. Are you with the film crew? I don't generally give interviews without some credentials. Or is this for your private collection?" Her tone remains playful even as she steps past her guards to get closer. 

"I think it's only fair if I get to ask you some questions as well, Kai. Why don't we make a deal? For every question you ask I'll ask...mmm....two. Fair?" She glances around, the rest of the photo shoot pulling in from the refreshment break. What she's looking for isn't clear though her gaze falls back upon you even as Nessa steps in close behind you as she's pushed forward by the gathering crowd.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 3/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:* -1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them.*


Kai can't help but feel a spike of nerves as everyone around focuses their attention on himself and Tempest. But he quickly gets it under control and keeps an easy grin on his face as he lets his hand fall back down to his side.

"I'm one of the talent they hired for the shoot, but my questions are for my own curiosity. And I'll play ball. Go ahead and ask your two questions. Ladies first, that's the 'gentlemanly' thing to do right?" he says as he takes a half step backwards and holding his arms out to the side as if to say "I'm an open book," while he uses his telekinesis to stop his shirt moving again.

As Kai takes in all the cameras flashing around the two of them, he can't help but think that this was probably going to get more coverage than the fight at the River Market.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:* Insecure
*Potential:* *0/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:* +2*Mundane:* +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.


It was sweet of Max to be concerned about taking up Miho's time; like she had anything else to do other than being a colossal engineering nerd or, well, stuff like this.

Coming into the immense presence of the Smith, however, isn't just another day at the office, such as it is.  Miho had  of course  taken the prudent step of encasing herself in the Ronin armour rather than appearing frail and broken, but even so she can't help but feel just that.  The Smith casts a long shadow, both physical and metaphorical.

Frankly, she's just as impressive as the first time that Miho had come face to face with her.  Or, rather, helmet to helmet....

Flashback panels, indicated by the lower saturation of colours.  It's the Ronin armour, but obviously an earlier model, being both smaller and cruder in appearance.  It's one of Miho's first forays out in her powered suit, her first attempts to show to the world that she can be a hero rather than just a bad seed.

It's...not going well.

Facing off against two low-level super powered non-Warlord gang enforcers, she appears to be outgunned as well as outnumbered.  Speaking of guns, she holds a rifle of unconventional design; in this case, a sonic canon.  Unfortunately for her, the business end has been partially crushed and twisted, rendering it useless for more than an ungainly club.  Portions of her armour are scorched and there's a good-sized dent on one side of the breastplate.

Her opponents  a heavily built man with skin the colour of stainless steel, and a rather rodent-like woman wreathed in wisps of smoke  have her bracketed between them, taking feinting lunges in her direction as she swings awkwardly about to try and meet the abortive attacks.  The metal man gets close enough to swipe the rifle from her grip entirely, sending it clattering away 

Until it fetches up against a truly _massive_ foot, encased in even more massive armour.

Shock lines radiate from the heads of both of the enforcers, and a censored speech balloon nonetheless manages to convey the woman's general meaning.

The altercation is brief, and extremely one-sided, leaving Miho standing slack-jawed in her damaged armour.  This.  _This_ is what she aspires to be, and the brilliant inventor feels decidedly foolish and impetuous for having sallied forth to fight crime in what is clearly an inferior suit.  Needing rescue from a full-fledged legend isn't exactly a prime outing.

Having bound the pair with some sort of advanced tech unfamiliar to Miho, the Smith turns back to regard the much smaller and shabbier suit of armour before her.

*"You have spirit, as well as some skill if you constructed that yourself,"* she had rumbled.  *"I prefer integrated weapon systems myself; and if you're not already using carbon nanotube actuators  which from the performance levels I observed, I don't believe you are  you should look into them."*  And with that surprising critique and bit of advice, the Smith took hold of her prisoners and departed at speed, no doubt to....

Well.  Miho imagines they'll be turned over to the proper authorities, but frankly she doesn't know enough about the Smith to rule out other possibilities.

The woman was..._inspiring_.  And seemed to approve of what she was doing.  And gave some building tips!

How amazing was that....

Back to the present  this time in the Smiths own workshop, intimidating as all-out!  Amazingly, she appears to actually do her work as a classic blacksmith, with forge, anvil and hammer  her powers must be involved to get her to the level of crafting powered armour, because it wasnt like you could just build a suit out of scraps over a fire in a cave, after all. 

Grateful that her own armoured shell conceals her nerves, Ronin steps up, and steps forward.

*Thank you for having us, Smith,* she begins, just _having_ to start with a touch of courtesy before jumping right in.  *We encountered something...significant...in our altercation this morning,* she went on, confident that the Smith was well aware of what had transpired.

*Significant enough that someone died for it, despite our best efforts.*  She produces the disc and offers it to the Smith, then goes on to explain her testing and her conclusions, then hesitates.  She would have _Chisei_ throw up the recording of the holographic words on a screen, but the Forge was decidedly devoid of such thing.

*It projected a message,* she goes on, and reads it off as _Chisei_ scrolls it on her HUD for her.

*We decided to employ wisdom beyond our years and seek input from someone we trust,* she concludes.  She had almost said advice, but she would rather come across as a colleague than a supplicant.  Makes a better impression.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* None
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


Max takes the time before *Hikari* arrives at the base to get out of what is essentially pajamas, the standard, generic clothing on hand for anyone unfortunate enough to need the decon shower without any new outfit immediately on hand. He doesnt bother getting back into uniform, though even his normal attire is fairly utilitarian, consisting of a bomber jacket, cargo pants, and a different pair of combat boots. Hes probably still wearing some form of body armour beneath the clothing as well, being just a little overly careful that way.

Once *Hikari* has been adequately filled in, Max takes point in leading the trio through the teleportal again. Hes never brought any of them to _The Forge_ before nor even considered doing so, but this does seem like cause for exception. As much as hes eager for a chance to get *The Smiths* input, he also finds himself somewhat nervous, unsure how pleased shell be with guests on such short notice. He hopes shell see that the urgency was warranted.

Despite feeling a bit awkward to be entering_ The Forge_ not alone for once, the hot air that buffets his face as he exits the teleportal is a welcome familiarity. While it might not be the most comfortable environment, it is one that inspires him, and also makes him feel inherently _safe_. And while* The Smith* certainly isn't someone who would ever coddle him, he trusts shell help them. 

*"You've brought friends."*

In an instant he feels a pang of guilt and embarrassment, thinking back to the text he sent and realizing he was not actually explicit enough in explaining that he wanted to bring the team _with_ him to receive her help.

*Sorry, I didnt mean to be so vague in my message, Smith,* he apologizes, quick to acknowledge and accept responsibility for the faux pas. His tone is sincere but calm, recognizing the fault without groveling. *This is Hikari, and Ronin, two of my team mates,* He proceeds to introduce them swiftly so as not to be rude, though allows *Ronin* to take over explaining, wagering that Miho can probably explain everything the most coherently and in depth regardless as she was the one to experiment on the disc. And actually understands what those tests were.

Max watches *The Smiths* face while *Ronin* speaks, though the mention that someone died causes his gaze to drop momentarily to the soot covered floor. His eyes lift again as *Ronin* begins to recite the ominous message that the artifact had projected, observing his mentor closely once more given that shes typically difficult to read and hes desperate for insight.

*...Coyote Knight was undeniably looking for this, one of her own was trying to smuggle it who knows where... and we arent certain, but Lightbringer might be involved somehow too...* He mutters a little softer.

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow
*Conditions:* Angry, Hopeless
*Potential:* 3/5

Moonshadow smiles as Theurge approaches, handing the remaining half of her chips* to her sister as she does so. She takes the other hero's hand slightly stiffly, fumbling the initial grip, before her hand clamps around the other. She smiles again, uncertain, before it clicks and she leans back slightly. Still her voice, if not quite as warm as Theurge, is not cold as she replies to her greeting.

"It's nice to see you too."

And, if the matter had stopped there, such a statement might have even been true. Instead, of course, Theurge keeps talking, and Cindy's face slowly sours. Her shoulders hunch slightly, and she rams her hands into her pocket. For a moment the beginnings of a frown crinkles her face, and then she smiles brightly, in the same way that neon bulbs are bright**. Grinning, she flicks her braid over one shoulder with one hand, then shrugs lightly.

"But, I am a professional," Cindy adds, in a tone that's just not quite light and joking enough, "professional sister handler and kick-ass! Isn't that right, sis?" She slings an arm around Lanuola's shoulder, not waiting for a response. "Anyway, we gotta go. Team business." Turning to go, she makes to drag her sister with her, pulling away from Theurge and Miss Honeycut. "Don't you worry 'bout me," Cindy throws over her shoulder, exaggerating a swagger, and trying to mask the stiffness in her walk, "cause, like, I'm bulletproof."

*Actually, it's closer to a third, but she did intend to leave half

**Cold, washed out, and definitely not sunny in the slightest to be precise

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Right, I'm pretty sure this isn't sufficiently badass to qualify 'prove them wrong', which was my initial plan. Instead I think Cindy is shifting mundane down and shifting danger up, a decision I'm sure I won't regret when I next try and _comfort and support_

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Hikari, Ronin, Tsunami, The Smith: The Forge*

The Smith waves off Tsunami's apologies, finding a place to sit as Ronin moves forward to lay out the goings on and produces the disk. The look that flashes across her face is a complex one, one of surprise and worry and fear, all at once revolted and then all the more dark as you read out the message. Her hand moves, fingers reaching for the device though slow. As if it might burn her on touch.

*"It is an Elemental Repository, akin to our own video tapes. This one seems to activate on voice."* Her words come out craggy, subdued and annoyed as she plays with the disk between large digits. It's a wonder the thing doesn't break, with how light and simple it is. She doesn't press on what was said for the thing to pop out its message, either not caring or perhaps thinking it doesn't matter. The mention of Lightbringer brings her eyes up and focused on Tsunami.

*"You shouldn't have bought it here."*

The words too almost feel like they hang in the hot air, the Smith standing with a grunt as she moves to her anvil.* "If what you say is true then I cannot help you in this. I am sorry. The road ahead for all of you is difficult. War will rip through your city as it rips through all cities in time. I can however place your feet upon the path for there those who can help you. I will keep this Repository here for safe keeping. Many forces and more would seek it, but none would dare take it from me."* She places the disk on the anvil before turning back to you all, her eyes once more falling on Tsunami.

*"You should stay here with me Max. There's nothing you can do for this. Nothing you should do. The fires will rage and you'll only find yourself hurt."* She then glances to Ronin. *"You are a smart girl, you should find somewhere else to roam. Your troubles will solve themselves when this matter is finished. I've an apprentice, but if you'd take leave of this folly I will find someone to recommend. As for your other..."* The Smith's gaze falls finally upon Hikari.

*"This is where you belong. Tell your teammates this message. If they would persist upon this path, the Wukong Industries holds a Hierophant. I believe they are being housed in Monkey Island...that eyesore of a building the Old King built. They will doubtlessly let you speak to them if you send my regards. That is all I can do, the path is open to you. You walk it at your peril."*

*Spoiler: Tsunami*
Show

Choooo choooooo Influence Train! She's totally using her influence over you. Raise Savior by one and lower Danger by 1 if you agree with her assessment that you should stay out of this. She's totally telling you that you're too valuable as a hero to waste yourself on a fool's errand. Or roll to reject.

*Spoiler: Ronin*
Show

Choooo choooooo Influence Train! She's totally using her influence over you. She's saying you're too smart to just toss away your life for this nonsense. Raise Superior by 1 and lower Savior by 1 if you agree or roll to reject.

*Spoiler: Hikari*
Show

Choooo choooooo Influence Train! She's totally using her influence over you. She's totally telling you this is where you belong. She's seen you fight. She's seen your darkness. Raise Danger by 1 and lower Savior by 1 or roll to reject.


*Ground Zero, Nessa et all, Tempest of Glavnos: Pierside*

"I see...I suppose I have time for a question or two." Tempest gives you another look up and down, frowning every so slightly in what can only be a poutey way. "Oh, how gracious of you. I'll ask one and then you can go, that's very sporting." A few of the guards chuckle, an inside joke perhaps. "Am I to presume you've heard those vicious rumors as to my motives, dropping you're a friend of the exiled Prince?"

*After Dark: Insert 2*
The Panels cut back to Impact. Not much has changed. Impact is still hanging from her prison hoola hoop and Master Sun is sitting, annoyed.

*My dad never spoke up about the whole my daughter is a super hero deal. Probably thought it made us look worse to the community. We had one talk, the day I got my powers, and that was it. Never use them. Hide them deep and somewhere dark. Bury them away, lock them up tight and forget you have them. Youre going to be a Doctor, hed say. So proud. Or a lawyer or any number of things. Not a hero though. Never a hero.*

Impact scowls, the dark tattoos that run the length of her arms pulse. *I did what any self respecting angsty teen would do. I rebeled. Hard. I was about fifteen when it happened and boy were people eager to be my friends after they heard Id got powers. The Warlords werent a thing back then but there were plenty of small time crooks looking for muscle. I didnt start with that right away...mostly just sneaking out and drinking and letting awkward boys paw at me to make my parents angry but eventually...drugs and debts started to add up. A few friendly hands wanted to help me out, out of the drugs and out of the debts. Around that time my dads business was knocked over by those same friendly faces. My moms shop never made us a lot of money so...I took to doing simple work to help pay for my family. It started out as revenge but once youve got a reputation for smearing Z-List villains you used to work for...other people started calling.

*Master Sun nods along at the last words, raising a hand. Everyone in the city is aware of your work with the Junior Guardians and the patronage of Lightbinger, Lucy. It was well documented that you betrayed the team and your superior and only came back to the Light after the fall of Karakuri Town. I dont really think we need to go over this.

Impact shakes her head, tongue clicking against teeth in annoyance. *I told you youd need to hear all of it. The team you know...the history of it that you know...changed. The words on the page are written in the same style as the tattoos that continue to pulse on Impacts arms. Yeah there was Arcshot and Phantom, Miss All Sunday and Turbulance...and me. But the team had a sixth member. Its where all of this started. Its where I met him, and where the start of the Lost History begins. The downfall of the Junior Guardians was the foundation on which the current stagnant hell that is San Fransapporo rests. Karakuri Town...the Innominate....maybe even the Storm King and the Black Emperor. All of those events point back to the Missing Day and the History that went with it.*

Master Suns face remains...annoyed. Perhaps for the first time in a long time, the fact that none of this syncs up to what he knows sticks in his throat. Master Sun, the man who knows everything under the Sun or so they say, finds himself in a strange position. On one hand...all of this sounds false. It goes against the history he knows. On the other...wasnt he charged to find the true history? Whats to say this isnt it? 

Who is this man, to have so much pull that he would bring you to the Dark and plunge the world into a dream? His words are measured, slow as he reads Impacts face.

*I was always of the Dark, Master Sun. He just showed me the truth of it. He was a true hero and they called him Eibon.*

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Lanuola spends the rest of the meeting sitting quietly. She remains attentive during the stories the others offer of how they've been coping since they were last present, the talk of progress and worries simultaneously helping her feel more comfortable about her concerns, and making her feel guilty about her lack of control. When the meeting does finally end, she heads out to find Cindy already waiting for her. She offers her sister a small smile, giving a grateful "Thanks." as she accepts the half-plate of chips.

She's halfway through her first mouthful when Cindy and Theurge get to talking. She pales a bit, wincing as the conversation takes a turn for the uncomfortable. Without really meaning to, she flinches a little as Cindy's arm comes down around her shoulder and she finds herself starting to be steered away. Hurriedly, she calls out "I-I'll be there!" to Theurge as she's lead away.

As they move away, she gives her sister a concerned look, taking in all the scrapes and bruises she'd managed to acquire. Once she was sure they were out of ear-shot, she asked, "U-umm... Are you sure you're ok..? It's just, uh... You _do_ look kinda hurt and... Well... I-if you _are_ hurt, maybe we _should_ drop by a doctors..?"

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* *1/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.


_War?_  There is always violence, even gang conflicts with injuries and deaths...but its fairly clear that the Smith means more than this with her words.  War is coming, to her city, and there will be death and destruction and suffering.

Still feeling uncertain of herself, the Smiths words strike home, playing to her own vanity and lack of apology for being the smartest person in the room.  No, she doesnt really _need_ to throw herself in the way of this; she can prove shes a hero anywhere, and it would certainly be easier to do so out from under the direct and negative influencer of her family.

But...war was coming.  To _her_ city.

*I appreciate your concern, and your compliments,* Ronin replies, a slow certainty washing through her and stripping away her doubts.  *but the smart move isnt always the right one.  This is my home, these are my people, and these are my teammates,* she goes on, gesturing to include Tsunami and Hikari in he reply.  *If any of us are in this, then we all are, no offense to your mentorship,* she tells the massive woman unreprentantly.

Was there a deeper motive behind the Smith telling her to stay out of this, or is it legitimate concern?  Unfortunately, she doesnt know the giant hero well enough to determine.

*If you have any more information that might help us, wed gratefully hear it.  But were not backing down, were not hiding, were not running away.*  Her head tilts slightly, her smile unseen behind her helmet.

*Thats what heroes do.*


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Reject Smiths Influence: *8*  Clearing Insecure
Pierce the Mask, Smith: *4*  Nope.

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow
*Conditions:* Angry, Hopeless
*Potential:* 3/5

Cindy keeps her arm slung around sis's shoulders as they walk off, before sliding her hands into her pockets as they round the corner. 

"Nuh, uh," she replies to her Lanuola's concern, still forcing casualness into her bruised body, "I'm good." Grinning, Cindy looks over, lightly poking her sister in the shoulder as she does so. "Didn't you hear me tell them I'm bulletproof?" She jabs her sis again for emphasis, then softens her tone slightly. "Today was, like, super rough, though. Not like, getting hit, but everything that... happened, I guess." Moonshadow pauses uncomfortably, searching for the right words, before she continues awkwardly, yet softly and kindly. "You good?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just a quick post to keep the conversation going. After Lan's attempt to comfort Cindy bounces off her bravado, will Cindy's equally unlikely attempt also succeed?

+1 Mundane -2 angry +1 from influence: (2d6)[*6*]

I reckon, if Raz will permit it, that I'll spend a team to bump that up to a seven, but I'm not sure this counts as 'working with the team' when there's just two of them.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 4/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:* -1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them.*


Kai takes a moment to size Tempest up. Trying to get a read on her. Only to discover... that he has absolutely no idea what is going on in that head of hers. Man, this chick must be lethal when it comes to poker.

"People talk, I hear things, and you're a hot topic right now," Kai says with a dismissive shrug. "But a lot of people have a really bad memory for details at times, and often have no real idea what they're talking about. Which is why I wanted to talk to you in person. Honestly I just name dropped Mosi to stop you brushing me off. I could have just as easily referenced my run in with Lightbringer this morning," as he says this, he gives a subtle nod towards the injury he knows Tempest spotted. If she'd seen the news reports on the River Market attack, then she would probably know Lightbringer had nothing to do with the injury, but if she hadn't, then planting the idea that he had a 'run-in' with Lightbringer, and walked away with such a minor injury, might get her to start taking him a bit more seriously.

"Now it's my turn," Kai said with a smile. He knows what's expected. How could he not? He asked for her opinion on San Fran, she followed up with a questions about the rumors about her. Logically she would expect him to ask about either the Warlords or the Imamu, and in this public venue, he'd get nothing but the official stance. As much as he preferred throwing hands to asking questions. Kai wasn't an idiot. She would say something appropriately lawful in regards to the Warlords, but not so much that she risk insulting them. And if he asked about the Imamu, she would likely turn this impromptu interview into an impromptu press release, openly inviting the Imamu to come talk, in the sort of public invitation that would make it incredibly rude if the Imamu declined.

At least that's what Kai would do in her shoes. In situations like these, sometimes it's better to throw the curve ball no one expects.

"Do you have any interest in..." Kai starts, and he can feel the tension in the air as the spectators eagerly anticipate the second half of his question. But he ignores them, focusing entirely on the red-haired woman before him. " joining me to watch the sunset over the city from the roof of the Hakari Shrine?" Kai finishes the invitation with a smirk.

There! A question so ridiculous that he could easily laugh it off as a joke if shut down, and if she accepts, then he'll have a much better opportunity to get some honest answers out of her. He may be punching above his weight, but to hell with it! Kai Kinsey didn't put all that effort into getting back here just to live a quiet life.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled +Mundane to try pierce the Mask. Rolled a 6. Marking potential.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Lanuola grins as Cindy re-asserts that she's bullet proof. Her confidence certainly was. She picks at the plate of chips as Cindy pauses, then hesitates in return as she's asked the same question back. The discomfort in her chest nearly makes her speak up. She finds herself wanting to share her fears and worries. But they felt foolish. Childish. Why would she complain about _having_ powers and being scared when Cindy could be brave _without_ them..?

So instead she fixed a bright smile to her face, giving a slightly too enthusiastic nod. "Y-yeah, I'm good." Though she knew it wasn't what her sister had meant, she moved quickly onward, "The meeting went well." She turns her attention back to her chips, "Umm, I've volunteered to help with the clean up of the fight." She throws a brief glance up to Cindy to catch her reaction, "I, uh, I figured it'd be a good way to help out. So, uh, so that'll be my weekend."

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Moonshadow, Sunburst*

*Spoiler*
Show

Totally cool with you two tennis'ing a bit. No...spending a team here doesn't really make sense.



*Ground Zero, Nessa et al, Tempest of Glavnos: Pierside*

Tempest nods along, the reasoning understandable if not perhaps a little self serving. The mention of Lightbringer doesn't seem to register anything and while Tempest is well known to be a shrewd and Machiavellian sort, it doesn't seem to simply be a mask even if you can't see behind the very obvious one she "wears" so flawlessly. You missed your mark there, it seems. The bold question does seem to take her by surprise though its quickly covered by laughter, not cruel but...certainly dismissive.

"My, so bold. If all you San Fransapporians are like this I may never leave. Wouldn't that be fun? I'm afraid I will have to decline your most gracious offer. Perhaps you'll take the night to read up on the customs of my people. A man must earn the right to ask a lady's hand. In Glavnos, we honor the strong and sing praise of victors. If you'd care to, I'm most certain my guard would offer you a challenge if you wish to make good on your request. I'm not sure where you'll find a goat curry however. I'll reserve resturaunt recommendations for later in this little game of ours. I do believe I have three questions now? Tell me, is this Mosi friend of yours as they say? Brave and righteous and a well respected leader of his people? What of the others he surrounds himself with? Are there others like yourself he likes to keep company with? That is one question remaining for me."

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 4/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:* -1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them.*


Kai laughs along with her when Tempest laughs at his invitation. Then as she goes on to describe the traditions of Glavnos, his smirk returns with a vicious edge at the prospect of challenging fight. He might claim it was because he didn't get to take on Coyote or Bruja as Sunburst took down both with a single shot, and the hydrokinetic, for all her talk, went down like a bitch. But the truth was, between hearing of the woman who had died in front of Tsunami, and the intense pressure and dominating display of power from Lightbringer, he was feeling a weird mental itch. A feeling of inferiority that was just present enough to be annoying, but not enough to directly affect him. The sort of thing that called for the sort of catharsis only a good fight could provide.

"First!" he declares as he hold a hand in front of him with his pointer finger raised. "Mosi is my rival, not my friend. Second!" he raises another finger "I haven't seen him around 'his people' so I got no idea whether he's well respected. What I do know, is how he acts as a hero. As a hero he definitely wants to do the right thing, and while some might call how he tries to achieve that brave, even I consider some of the stuff he does crazy. And I'm not a guy known for thinking things through. Third!" another finger raised "There is no one like me. But if you're asking if he likes to kick it with metahumans, then yeah, he hangs with a couple of them: Tsunami and Sunburst."

With that her questions are answered, but Kai isn't done yet. "Fourth! We're not in Glavnos, we're in San Fran, and you know what they say about 'when in Rome'. That said... last but not least; when you're done with asking your last question, you better call your head-of-security and get him to have a replacement guard ready. Cause soon as we finish this shoot, I'm gonna be knocking one of those suits out like a light."

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow
*Conditions:* Angry, Hopeless
*Potential:* 3/5

Cindy looks at her sister with a surprised expression, then smiles suddenly and abruptly, stealing a chip off the plate in Lan's hands.

"Nice! Does this mean that you won't spend your weekend hiding behind a screen? That's gotta be a first," she teases lightly, pretending to hunch over a keyboard as she strolls along. "Do you want me along? I don't have any plans, but I was kinda enjoying that." Rambling along, Cindy pauses for a moment, then turns a little more serious. "You're doing this 'cause you want to, right? This isn't some kind of weird guilt-trip? 'Cause I think you did good this time and I reckon we'd all say that."

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Hopeless
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


The fact that the artifact seems to earn both surprise and concern from *The Smith* immediately has Max on alert. For a moment, he even thinks he catches a glimpse of fear in her expression, but hes not entirely sure. Hes never seen her afraid.

He cant even imagine what could actually make *The Smith* hesitate. Because of that perhaps, some part of him had unrealistically expected (despite what theyd witnessed) that she would tell them it was all nothing to fret about. Political, perhaps, but trivial. Or maybe hed simply _hoped_ that. She hasnt even spoken yet to answer *Ronin*, and already Max feels a tingle of increasingly building uncertainty creeping up his spine. He tries to tell himself the only reason she is so careful when handling the artifact is that shes afraid of breaking it. 

When her gaze snaps to him at the mention of *Lightbringer*, the words that follow catch him by surprise and are instantly followed by confusion. 
*"You shouldn't have bought it here."*

*Why?* Max presses immediately, before he can fully process the weight of her tone. His brows furrow as it sinks in however, his gaze following her, intense with questioning. This was not the answer he expected; after all, with everything hed witnessed, he couldnt imagine anywhere _but_ The Forge to bring it to.

*Smith-...* He tries again as she starts to move towards the anvil, though her words cut him off briefly. *What do you mean, you cant help?* His tone is is a mixture of alarm and incredulity. Not that of a spoiled child not used to getting his way; he would be hard pressed to demand _anything_ of the Smith nor did he ever expect anything to simply be handed to him. Instead, the words are born simply of a sincere lack of understanding and imagination as to what could possibly keep The Smith from lending her aid in a matter that seems to be so dire.

Max grows quiet as she continues to speak, seemingly burdened to silence under the weight of his own bewilderment. He doesnt argue about the notion of *The Smith* keeping the Repository at The Forge, he still more than trusts her to keep it safe, even if he cannot reconcile her warning and simultaneous unwillingness to help beyond that. 

The young man actually seems to jolt slightly when she addresses him specifically and tells him he should stay, his eyes growing wide in alarm. He isnt even hurt that shes said to his face there is nothing he can do to help, not much at least, hes more in shock by the entire notion, that he should or would ever turn his back on his friends and ignore a crisis.

There is some part of him certainly, that would love it if things were so simple that he could merely stay at The Forge and work away as her apprentice in the craft alone. He could be even closer to *The Smith*, and maybe become a truly remarkable smith in his own right. Max enjoys the craft immensely as it is, but hes miles behind her forging skills and light-years behind her level of technical comprehension. He cant even understand half the things that *Ronin* talks about when it comes to the more complex mechanics of power armour and the like.

That *The Smith* has so freely offered and asked him to stay makes him feel that she does genuinely value his skill and believes in his potential, something he has a hard time seeing in himself, always. She wants to save him from hurt, a reminder that she genuinely cares about him, yet another thing he has a hard time accepting at times, through no fault of hers. And that kind of approval and kinship with a mentor figure is something Max craves more deeply and often than he wants to admit.

But it _isnt_ so simple, and regardless of whats coming for San Fran, the world will never be that simple. And he could never forgive himself if he turned a blind eye to a crisis, nor can he even truly fathom doing so. That isnt _Max_. Even so, it hurts, to have to turn away from *The Smiths* insistence to stay, because there was a time in far too recent history where that was all he ever wanted, from his then current mentor figure. But there are still so many questions he has; he cant comprehend why she insists she cant help. Its obvious in his eyes, shes _his_ hero.

Max finds himself staring at the anvil rather than the owner as he struggles to process and reconcile all his thoughts, swallowing thickly against an uncomfortable tightness that has taken hold of his throat. He starts to become aware that *Ronin* is answering* The Smith*, and hes grateful, both because it ensures the focus isnt on him as he awkwardly struggles not to show emotion and process it at the same time, and because her words remind him of where his morals do truly lie, far above any selfish desires. She speaks for all of them, and while some stubborn bone in his body might normally protest to anyone speaking for him, he wont deny her words. Hes proud of them, hes proud of *Ronin* for saying them, and so unapologetically, to someone she surely respects and must disagree with at the same time, currently. Hes grateful she can be a voice for him in that moment.

When Max does manage to lift his gaze again to *The Smith*, its decisively less steady; the questioning has never really left his eyes. *Baasan...* The name he uses to address her this time seems more familiar, familial even. *Dont ask me to choose between family.* When he speaks it is soft, more vulnerable than Max genuinely allows. The team is his family, and so is The Smith. True, it isnt as though shes said he cant still be her apprentice if he doesn't stay, but the whole matter is confusing in itself, and hes never openly defied a request of hers before. *You know I cant just stay...* He still sounds almost painfully confused; surely she couldnt possibly think he could ever do as she is asking him to? Surely she understands who he is, why he _cant_ simply stay.

*I would never abandon my team.* He struggles to keep himself as controlled as hed like, and in truth hes far from his usual collected state, but thats been rather the theme for the day. *If there really is a war coming, then theyre going to need all the help they can get down there. I cant just run away from a fight Ive already started on.* It annoys him that something about his wording still sounds like hes trying to explain it to himself as much as her, like its an excuse. So he finishes more simply.

*I wont.*

It should have been a valiant statement, but it still falls flat to his ears. More like a sulking child than any sort of sturdy hero. It sounds like how he feels, deep down- that hes in denial. Because the fact that there is something _so_ daunting that *The Smith* wont help and wont explain it does truly frighten him. And he _doesnt_ know if hes fit for it, if hes going to be able to help. His mentor has essentially told him hell both be useless and at incredible risk. He definitely didnt help today, and a glimpse of the dead knight limp in his arms flashes in his minds eye again. What if its just going to be like that, over and over again? Dead ends and dead bodies? Can his endurance hold out?

In the end, the answers dont matter. Theyre inevitable, because he wont change his mind.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Rolled *4* to reject The Smith's influence, so marking *Hopeless* as a condition and raising *Savior* by 1 and lowering *Danger* by 1. 
Also, giving *Ronin* Influence over Max because she's really showing herself to be aligned with his morals here at a crucial moment.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Lanuola wasn't sure how her sister would react to her news that she'd be carrying out community service, but petty food theft hadn't featured as a possibility. She couldn't help but let out a surprised laugh at the action, "Hey! E le fetaui*!"

A translator's note sits unobtrusively in the bottom right corner of the panel, reading '*That's not fair!'

She maneuvers the plate, trying to make sure it was no longer in easy reach of her sister. At her continued teasing and light offer of accompanying her, she sticks her tongue out at Cindy. "Not if you're going to keep being a jerk about it."

At Cindy's shift in tone, her joviality quickly drains away. With her free hand she pulls her borrowed jacket a little further over one shoulder. "I mean... I-I blew up a _building_... I don't, uh, I don't think that's 'doing good'..."

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 2, Hopeless (-2 on *unleash*), Insecure (-2 to *reject*)
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +2
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.


We turn the next page and leave Lanuola, to see the Lion still standing before Lightbringer.

Close-up on the Officer beside them. A bead of sweat DRIPS down his brow as Mosi ingests Lightbringer's words. 

*"Yeah... you're probably right about me, Lighbringer. Assuming that is, that we ever really decide anything. Sadly, that seems to run contrary to my personal experience."* 

He lets out an embarrassed chuckle and sighs, visibly melting into non-hostility. The Lion reaches a burly arm behind his head, scratching his mane, his eyes closed -- a "typical" Mosi expression. He pats the nearby officer on the back, pulling himself in, and makes a big show of reading his name tag -- except he's staring at the officer's badge. 

*"Officer... Sapporo, was it? Fran... Sapporo? Hahahaha, sorry. I couldn't help myself -- you just have such a catchy name -- I kid!"* The Officer is caught off guard by Mosi's sudden 180. *"You said you and the missus had a trio of beautiful twin girls you wanted to introduce me to... somewhere far, far from here. And..."* As Mosi says the last bit with a flourishing wave, all color drains from his face. *"Oh. Sekh-met... my spear! I-I just realized I left on some boat in the middle of the river. Mami's gonna kill me!"*

Mosi practically falls onto the officer in mock despair -- something of an issue given the size of our boy -- but he has done this before as a joke to a variety people, and invariably the targets of said joke tend to be smaller than Mosi, so he easily holds the effort of keeping himself standing. The Lion walks off with the officer, continuing his song and dance of self-caricature as long as Lightbringer is in view. Out of sight, Mosi's eyes snap open as he stands on his, back turned to lighbringer, as she goes out of focus behind him. They glow gold with the power of Sekhmet, locked into a dangerous maliaise, his lips curl into a snarl, as if to say 

_"Don't you dare think I'll forget this moment."_

Cut to the PRESENT, where Mosi sits on the rooftop of the restaurant, his head in his hands. Behind him, the swirl of the teleportal in the doorway. Mosi sniffles. He swipes at his face with a beefy forearm and an OOMPH. Groans, having smacked his glasses into his face, he lays back against the tile. Looks up to see his outstretched hand has shattered one of the tiles. Groans again, lifts back up, all the tiles beneath him have cracked as well. _Sekh-met!_ 

He wonders if the team is having as much fun today as him. He opens his phone, hoping one of them has messaged him. He smiles.

ONE NEW MESSAGE.

And... it's not from the team. One new message, from Asha. Mosi hesitates to respond to his sister. But, with no contact from the team, and with no excuses otherwise... even though Mosi could think of a million places he'd rather be; with the team, dancing, getting sandwiches, surfing, watching the trains go by... Duat, even getting the crap beaten out of him on camera by Coyote would be better than going back to

*The Hospital. 
*
We get a big juicy splash of the facade of one of San Fran's best hospitals. It's all wood and steel, East meets west, a fusion designed to radiate splendor and glory, holistic architecture.

Inside, we see an open elevator. it's empty.

Mosi backs out of a nearby door and bumps into an orderly, sending papers flying everywhere. Mosi starts to help him, before spotting the elevator doors open.

*"Sorry!! I am sorry, I promise I will come back to help with that!"* He picks up into a sprint. The orderly looks at him in frustration, then in bewilderment as he looks at the sign in the room where Mosi emerged from:

A Maintenance Closet, closed for... maintenance. Meanwhile, Mosi checks his phone and groans. Another text from Asha. He looks up to see a bed in front of him, being moved. He leaps over it with one hand! He looks back and gives and apologetic wave -- as the elevator closes shut behind him.

*"Wait, wait, wait!"* He hits the button, hits it again. Hits the button again.

*"Maybe, I don't know, try the stairs?"* The orderly says. Mosi gives the man a thumbs up, and runs through the door. The Orderly goes back to picking up papers, rolling his eyes.

IN THE STAIRWELL, Mosi sees a sign indicating he's on the 1st floor. Only 10 to go. No sweat. 

In one fell swoop, The Lion jumps onto the railing and unbuttons his suit jacket. 

Then, with a powerful kick -- The Lion rockets himself with a leg push to the opposite railing above him. We get a one page splash only possible in a comic, covered in a multitude of Mosi's, a golden, ghost like trail of energy drawn purely to animate the path Mosi takes to scale the stairwell level by level. As he does, his mind drifts from the mission. And before the mission. _And_ after the mission. At each floor he jumps to, we get a small panel of Mosi's expression, showing the gradual shift as he goes from business to pleasure.

But it all ends too soon, and as he reaches the 11th floor his gut sinks. 

Cut to the HALLWAY; a shot of beautiful American family, cheering and crying. Then, in the hallway, we see Mosi walking. Another panel of Mosi walking. And another. An old man walks passed him into the arms of his family, who cheer and cry, seeing him walking for the first time in five years thanks to advances in medical science... and if you couldn't tell -- now that he's at the doorway (literally), Mosi is trying his damndest not to go in. Or at least to go in as slow as possible.

Just like Lightbringer said, open with one hand, slam shut with the other. He puts the older hero out of his immediate thoughts, and knocks on the doorframe of room 402. Mosi looks back at the American family and smiles, before entering the room dedicated to the Lion family. 

Darkness in the room, vertical blinds closed all the way shut, but not enough not to let out thin slits of light through, casting long blades onto the room -- dividing everyone and everything up in multiple vertical slices. The Chiaroscuro obscuring our vision, but we can clearly hear the BEEPS and WHIRS of medical equipment. 

Parked in a chair in the corner of the room is Mosi's sister, Asha. She's curled up like a cat, wearing a non-Mami regulation crop top with a artistically designed skull on it, her hair is defiantly cornrowed, a septum ring popped into her nose. She watches a video, snickering. 

Mosi doesn't need to hear it to know it is probably him, maybe that's because he can see news coverage of the River Market Battle on the small flat screen in the corner of room. Particularly footage of him getting kicked in the face.

*"You know, I did get some good hits in before that happened."* He doesn't look back. It takes a second for Asha to respond, but before she does, her lips curl into a smile.

*"Riiiight. I'm sure Mami is gonna care about that, and not that you and one of your 'lady friends' destroyed the market. Speaking of which, the costume looked good on camera! Even if you... did not. Props to whoever designed that, I'm sure she was a very talented young woman who ought not to be dressing like a macabre hooligan, and..."*  She clicks her tongue. *"And, oh wait... that was me."* 

*"Funny. Is that my sister I see? Because I could have sworn that I heard a fly buzz. And the buzzing seems to come from some sort of evil jester speaking in the corner of the room, covered in grease paint. How troubling, and un-princess-like."* He shakes his head in mock disapproval -- they both tut, emulating Mami. Then laugh. 

He knew she was just teasing him, as she was want to do. They put each other down like that to keep each other's egos in check. A relic from their time in Imam as its royal family, now turned to coping mechanism to reduce the stress of living with in San Fran, in a completely different world. When their family was completely different. Now they do it to avoid the quiet of a broken home, and to work through the pain of losing two family members. First Benghani, then... Father. 

Neither sibling speaks, Asha quieting down, as she notice's Mosi's attention drift to the center of the room. Asha's face goes from a smile to a half-frown and she pretends to go back to her phone, trying to let Mosi have his moment -- but she can't help watch and study the pained expression on the young giant of a boy-prince's face. The younger Lion looks completely disarmed, as he stares at 

*MIOS PRIDE-IMAMU* -- _former Guardian, dethroned King of Imam, Black Lion, trapped between life and death._ We get the typical splash page, but it is instead of action, Mosi's father simply stares up at the ceiling -- his vacant eyes sunken into his face, lined with wrinkles and coated in greying stubble turned almost entirely white, matching his rapidly greying dreads. He looks peaceful, but long lost as the vitality is drained from him day after day.

We cut back to Mosi. His hands down at his side, he looks adrift. We zoom into his still unbuttoned suit jacket opens to reveal a trace line of blood staining his white button-down. X-Ray below, in true comics-style to see his muscled core GLOWING, his wound shuts itself entirely and disappears. 

Mosi was glad he wasn't wearing his helm. For if he were looking out of the Mane the Hunter, he would be able to see the pollen like array of golden spores floating about the room, drifiting from King Mios to his children. A reminder of the transference of the last vestiges of the Black Lion's power to his children. That his condition wouldn't get better -- and theirs would. Maybe it was no different than the promise made by any parent to their child, but certainly it was more literal. Mios's fate was immediate and at the same time, brutally slow. 

We cut to a sweeping hand, pulling the pouch from Mosi's waist. In one swift motion, the Spear of Sekhmet is flung into battle mode, stretched into a blur, motion lines following its pathway --

Down onto Mosi's head, the blunt end lands firm but not hostile. 

*"Acccccck!!!"* Mosi's eyes go white and he grabs his head, crumpling to his knees.

*"What if I were a villain, come to attack you at your weakest moment?"
*
*"Mami! Hahaha, uh, I guess I would probably be dead."* He laughs and scratches his dreads, closing his eyes. Back in the corner of the room, Asha rolls her eyes.

*Mami* -- Former Queen and Black Lioness, Efe Pride-Imamu -- stands lithe and proud in a battle stance with the spear, her cane parked against the doorframe. Her stance honed by a lifetime of practice with the ancestral weapon that was entrusted to her on the completion of a brutal childhood inside an Imamu monastery, learning to become the tribe's greatest warrior. Her childhood was one without love, without affection; a far cry from either of how her children were raised.

The Black Lioness still has her training, if not her pride. And that she can pass that down to her children, even if they grow to hate her for it. Despite her strictness and insistence that they become superheroes -- Efe swore she would _not_ let Asha and Mosi suffer the same fate as her and Mios. Not again at least. 

The room is SILENT. Mosi now sits on the floor, smaller and lower than the women in his life, and under the shadow of his father.

*"I saw something really awful today, Mami. Lighbringer... she... she hurt a super-villain."* He looks up at his sister. *"She killed her. It was... awful. I had forgotten what that felt like... seeing someone die."* He looks up, and back to his father, shakes his head.

He sinks lower, before looking up at Mami, hopeful she will comfort him, even though she hasn't in quite some time.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Ground Zero, Nessa et all, Tempest: Pierside*

Tempest can barely stifle a laugh, the guards looking all the more frustrated with you the more you speak. "My, so eager. I'm afraid we'll have to take a raincheck however. I'm a very busy woman with many places to be. I cannot give you the fight you're looking for today however if I might be so bold? I'll forfeit my last question to offer you a wager. I'll be leaving this city in a week's time. If you can do something worthy of my time I'd be happy to let you go at all of my bodyguards if it'd please you. This of course means I simply must turn you down on your previous offer as well."

Tempest gives only the barest of pouts as one of her bodyguards leans in to say something in her ear. "Yes of course Yakov, this won't be another Epic moment. I know how father dislikes helping the Yankees." She then turns her smoldering attention upon you once more. "I'll be looking forward to hearing of your exploits...Key...was it?" With a flick of her hair the entourage is off leaving Nessa and pretty much everyone else with their mouths near the floor.

Not every day you meet a foreign dignitary! You didn't get to the bottom of much but maybe it'd be good to give your friend Mosi a heads up? There's the rest of the shoot as well and you've not heard from the Science Team in quite a while. What could the hold up there be? What do you do.

*The Lion and his Pride: Hospital*

Even in the vibrant, green and loud city of San Fransapporo there are places stripped bare. Sterile. The hospitals of San Fransapporo each a cold little place outside the sprawling verdant storm just outside its walls. Things haven't run as well since Lan, the Finch passed away. Tendrils of the madness worming their way in with get well cards, flowers and affectations that the former hero would have banned outright. Even with the somber air, the former Empress of the Imamu stands regal in a dress of blue that matches the defiant foliage that sits so near to your father. A lotus flower, the scent not near strong enough to fill the room with all its chemicals and medicines and clean, crisp air. She offers what could well be the only warmth in the entire hospital wing though scarce enough that it cannot pierce the tumult of emotions within you.

*"She is a warrior, my son. What would you have me do?"* It takes far longer for her to say those words than what it seems like on the page. Minutes tick by in silence, the slow breathing of your father, the clicking and ticking of machines keeping him doing the former, the soft breathes of your sister as she watches the glacial argument begin. *"It is hard enough finding a place here. You must find a way to fill the space left for you without questioning their status quo. A patient hunter knows when it is time to strike at the herd. This "villain", she caused harm? Do you question the actions of a Warrior? Would you have protected Lightbringer, if she had been lax?"* No comfort indeed. It's stress of course. But understanding why someone is the way they are, in the moment they're in, does little to soften the blow of their words. "Would you?" she repeats. *"You are headstrong, like your father. It serves you well in battle but in these matters you must take time, the Lion does not hunt as the Hyena."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Hey look, Influence time. She's giving you some praise...on the back of her hand. She's saying you're a strong warrior, honorable and with a good mind to it but...not for diplomacy and using the noggin when you're dealing with the locals. If you agree, Danger up, Superior down. Roll to reject otherwise.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 4/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Labels:
*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:* -1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

Moves:
*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you unleash your powers to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them.*


As Tempest's procession walks past him, Kai pulls out his phone and types up a quick text to Lion.

_Expect a Tempest within the week. ~GZ_

This is quickly followed by a message to Sunburst.

_How did the meeting go? ~GZ_

And as an afterthought, he sends out a message to Ronin.

_Any updates? ~GZ_

With that done, he puts his phone away and turns to Nessa with a smile. "I think that went pretty well. What about you?"

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow
*Conditions:* Angry, Hopeless
*Potential:* 3/5

In response to Lan's accusations of chip theft, Cindy merely sticks out her tongue and steals another. The conversation, however, turns to serious matters, and she frowns at her sister's response, brows drawing together and wrinkling in the middle.

"Oh, so it was you that - actually, never mind," she says, as her brain catches up with her runaway mouth*. "Um, _anyway_, I don't think, like, you should blow up buildings, but, like, nobody died. I mean, I guess compared to, you know, Lightbringer," Moonshadow pauses uncomfortably, suddenly not sure that her words are going to help, "you haven't, you know, killed anyone."

Cindy closes her eyes for a moment, the panels cutting to an image of her sister. Dressed as Lightbringer, Lan floats in space, beams of light surging from her hands to incinerate some unseen foe. For a moment the picture hovers, colours distorted and warped, before disintegrating as Moonshadow shakes her head in revulsion, banishing the thought.

*Currently attempting to make its fortune in the city of unfortunate revelations, as far as she can tell...

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Lanuola's too busy with her own introspection to catch Cindy's arrested comment and it's meaning. Instead, she listens along to her sister's reassurances, catching herself mentally applying a 'yet' to the end of her last comment. She's uncertain what to say, hesitant to comment in case she said the wrong thing. Perhaps fortunately, then, her phone rings out with its text tone. Fishing it out, she's surprised to see the message is from. Fiddling with her phone one handed makes privacy difficult, but she's not particularly worried about Cindy seeing anyway.

She starts tapping out her response, _Went ok. Just left. Will be cleaning up fight on the weekend._ She hesitates a moment, turning the phone subtly away from Cindy before adding, _How are you?_

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.


Hikari stands further back from the Smith behind the others, half shrouded in flickering shadows. She wears the swords, Chidori and Honoo, comfortably and openly, sheathed one on either hip. They were made here, by the Smith in her Forge, but for someone else. The Smith has made it clear before that she disapproves of Hikari's having them. She stays silent throughout the exchanges, just watching. Ronin and Tsunami are more than capable of making their own decisions, and they prove it.

*"Looks like you have your answer. We'll bring your regards to this Hierophant. We should be going. Thanks for your help."*

_This is going to complicate things._

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Accepting the Influence, raising Danger and lowering Savior.

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow
*Conditions:* Angry, Hopeless
*Potential:* 3/5

"Are you ignoring me to text your crush?" Cindy demands, as her sister pulls out her phone, striking a tone between teasing and exasperated. She leans over Lan's shoulder, using her superior height to be a nuisance, before drawing back as Sunburst leans away. Accepting her sister's desire to move the conversation on, she continues immediately, voice light and joking. "You just don't respect me like a younger sister ought. Don't you know who's the boss here?"

For all her jokes, Moonshadow watches her sister's face closely, trying to read Lan's responses. Not that she had anything against Kai personally, but there were certain responsibilities that came with being the eldest in the family.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I believe that Cindy is trying to _Pierce the Mask_ here: (2d6+1)[*8*]

In that case, I think what Cindy really wants to know is: _what do you intend to do?_ (with your hot teammate's rippling abs...)

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Ground Zero, Nessa et All: Pierside*

It takes a moment for Nessa..and really most everyone else to pick their mouths off the ground. "She's going to kill you and you're going to enjoy it." Nessa finally breathes in her usual dry manner, turning back to the cameras. "I call dibs on your sets. Bring some condiments to the fight, I hear Glavnos women eat their mates." With a flip of her hair she's back to the shoot as it resumes. Leaving you with a phone. 

You do get a buzz though it's only to throw back your message to Ronin. Not even a "didn't send" notice. An outright return from the carrier, Ronin's phone number seemingly disappeared into the ether. Wherever Ronin is, she's not anywhere with any kind of service.


*Ronin, Hikari, Tsunami, The Smith: The Forge*

Hikari's words ring true, the Smith's eyes narrowing by degrees. *"You walk ever deeper into the shadows, little bird, with no one to guide you." Her gaze however breaks from Hikari to size all of you up en mass. "It is folly. I'll have you know this before you leave. If you've made your minds up to this fool's errand then so be it but it is not a decision I can join you in. The world rests upon mighty pillars, foundations built by time and trust but they're still fragile things. You'll learn this but I fear it will be a lesson too late."*

She then turns back to her anvil, and thus her back to you. *"I will inform Wukong that you seek an audience with their guest. They will know where to contact you. Many will oppose you, Lightbringer most certainly will be among their number. You've no hope against the likes of her, if the time comes that you all must cross blades...run. I won't forgive you if you kill my only student." She glances over her shoulder as she moves to lift her mighty hammer. "Be safe, Max. I've nothing more to say to any of you while you remain stubborn. You're dismissed."*

The stern tone brooks little argument, The Smith placing the Repository nearby as she goes back to whatever task you interrupted. Each ring of her hammer can be felt in your swords Hikari, as if they remember the strikes the hammer lay on them even now.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Lanuola lowers her phone guiltily, pocketing it hastily enough that she inadvertently sends off a message of _fffddfsggd_ to Kai as she does. Her cheeks are lit up as she shakes her head, "H-he messaged me _first_! I... I-I mean..." She looks quite clearly embarrassed, "H-he's not, uh, not my _crush_!" Her tone starts to shift from embarrassed to defensive, "A-and it shouldn't matter _anyway_. I-If I like someone, I-I should be allowed to talk to them."

There's a beat panel. Her face has lit up further from the previous shot of her, perhaps realising how her words could be misconstrued. "B-but that d-doesn't mean I _have_ a crush on Kai!" She lightly swats at her sister's shoulder with her free hand, "Tapuni loa*... I-It's just a text."

*Translator's note - "Shut up..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Lanuola's not totally sure herself how she feels about Kai or, by extension, what she's going to do. She _had_ been planning to just talk a bit and try and feel out his thoughts and maybe get a clearer idea of how she feels herself, but with Cindy clearly showing that she's watching the situation, nothing short of death threats will get her to get her phone back out now  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 2, Hopeless (-2 on *unleash*), Insecure (-2 to *reject*)
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  -1*Mundane:*  +2
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.


We pull away to a panel of another family's drama -- of the standstill in the room of the Pride-Imamus, as Mosi processes his mother's "compliment", still sitting on the hospital floor -- his back parked against his father's bed. He yanks the glasses off his face, His brow furrowing. He look up at his mother, a little hurt in his eyes. _ Headstrong._

*"You--!"* He breathes, sighs, and relents from his instinct to be defensive. 

Mosi rubs at his eyes. It felt like a life time since he had been the eager Liddle Mosi who had hung on the every word of his parents and Imam's Elders. He missed that feeling, of knowing he could trust those above him. He missed the comfort of that feeling and the innocence of his youth. He _needed_ to stop trying to find that same feeling here, because he was never going to get it back, not the same way, at least. He looks up to his mother.

*"Yes, my son?"* She asks. Mosi puts his glasses back on, cursing under his breath so she won't hear him. He laughs at himself. 

*"I should have just followed my team, but I stayed. I was proud. And stupid. And..."*  He groans. *"You were; you are... right. I was headstrong. I should be... no, I am a hunter. Not a thinker and not a diplomat."* Silently, muttering a bit to himself, he thinks, _But I am not a warrior. At least not the kind of warrior Lightbringer is or who Benghani strove to be even when he was... him._ He propels himself up from the ground with a single, mighty palm-thrust -- avoiding using his father's bed to pick himself up.

*"I-- we might not have come to this city by choice, but I came seeking something, and I need to learn patience if I'm ever going to..."* He stops short, not saying that he wants to find a way to free Benghani of the shackles of Brother Beast, or at least try to make him see reason if he really has just... lost himself to resentment and anger. But Mosi knows that isn't what she want to hear, having already written off Benghani -- at least from his perspective -- and so he thinks of his team. *"...If I am ever going to find my place here. I need to stop overthinking things and just.. trust in the pack I have made."*

*Vtttt--Vtttt!!!*

We x-ray inside Mosi's jacket pocket, his phone screen reading that he has just gotten a text from Ground Zero. He glances downward, before stopping himself -- not wanting to disrespect Mami.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

 Mosi accepts her influence, he _was_ being an idiot, and he misses feeling good about accepting someone's authority. Shifted my Danger up and Superior down.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* *1/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.


Hearing such disapproving and dismissive words coming from the lips of someone she so respects..._hurts_.  Not that the Smith is incorrect; no one of them is a match for someone of Lightbringer's capabilities, even with the sheer power some of the team has.

But that's just it; it's not just one of them.  It's the whole team, and they're greater than the sum of their parts.  Even if the Smith can't see that yet.

*Thank you for the assistance you are able to give us,* Ronin replies, trying to keep her manner from coming across as too stiff.  *We will stand by one another, and use this opportunity to rise to the challenges that shall present themselves.*  The only solution for not being strong enough to stand against their opposition...is to get stronger.

This being more Tsunami's turf than any of theirs, she waits for him to lead the way back.  Not at all how she could have wished for this encounter to have gone, but...there will be others. She _will_ show the Smith that she is a peer worthy of her respect.

Eventually.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Hopeless
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


Max glances belatedly towards *Hikari* after *The Smith* seems to give her some form of warning, but his focus is only half there. His head turns stiffly back towards *The Smith* as she sizes up the trio, that confusion and questioning in his eyes yet to be reconciled, still yearning for something more from his mentor. When she insists they are on a fools errand, one she can neither condone nor assist in, Max shakes his head. As *The Smith* turns her back on them, Max takes a sudden step towards her, as if unable to simply accept the answer that has been given. It is a single step, but a defiant one.

*The Smith* resumes speaking however, and he doesnt manage to bring himself to speak over her. His expression becomes incredulous once more as his mentor suggests they run from their opposition. She isnt wrong, none of them are a match for *Lightbringer*. But the cool honesty hurts. 

*"I wont forgive you if you kill my only student.*

_If its so unforgivable, then do something to make sure it wont happen!! Help us._

Max is practically chewing on his lips to keep them closed, his jaw working under tension as he has to fight not to start an argument with his teacher in front of his team mates. It is in his body language however, even as she glances over his shoulder, he does not or cannot disguise it. Hes practically leaning towards her, all his weight resting on his forward foot, fingers curled into frustrated fists.

*Be safe, Max.* She tells him. For a moment, the words of urging are a minor salve, but it hardly softens his stance. It just gives him a glimpse of hope, that there remains yet some small avenue for discussion. The next words dismiss him solidly however, and finally his weight shifts to the back foot, the young man taken aback slightly. Hes not normally one to defy *The Smith*, nor does he resent when she gives him an actual order. In most cases. But given the dire nature of the warnings she has given them all, it feels particularly cold, burying any sense of caring beneath the frosty finality of her tone.

Max merely stands silently for a few moments while *Ronin* speaks, turning to look over his own shoulder only belatedly. As if hes surprised to see his team mates still there, waiting for him. He turns around awkwardly, giving *Ronin* and *Hikari* each an unreadable look before staring anywhere else. Tsunami marches in between them, leading the way silently back to the teleportal and stepping through it without a word, seemingly trusting that they will follow through.

Once on the other side, hes already peeling off his jacket, throwing it blindly towards his locker. It seems a bit pointless, a reversal of logic even, given that it was far hotter in The Forge. The simple tank hes wearing beneath would have been far more suited for the previous locale, comfort wise. 

*...We should get the others caught up to speed. We have to act on this as a team,* Max speaks without looking over his shoulder, his tone a bit _too_ calm almost, on autopilot. Unless otherwise stopped however, he seems to be making a bee-line for his own forge.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* The Pool has been Reset. The Pool is now at 1



*Ground Zero: Pierside*

The shoot goes on though after your stunt you're not particularly needed since your set is finished. With a week to impress and who knows what else from the sisters, detail what you spend the rest of your night doing. Either way, expect to be brought up to speed by the Forge Team.

*
Sunburst and Moonshadow: Walking*

After your sisterly bonding, where do the two of you go? Do you meet up with GZ Sunburst? Do you go home to face the family who have no doubt seen the destruction on the news? What about you Moonshadow? Either way, you eventually get brought up to speed by the Forge Team. 

*
Hikari, Tsunami, Ronin: Base*

That meeting certainly could have gone better but anyone would be a fool to think the three of you have left this matter to rest. You have the information you need however and the next place to go. Monkey Island. After you get the word out to the team, where do you go? What do you spend doing until tomorrow? How do you wash the taste of this all out of your mouth?


*The Lion: Hospital*

Not pressing the issue seems to have been the best idea, no doubt the Lioness would have said more. The rest of the afternoon and evening stretch as they often do. No signs of improvement. No signs that your father is getting worse either. A gray, sterile purgatory where there are few answers and even fewer comforts. Eventually the call comes from the team. Wherever they'd run off to hadn't been much help either. Tomorrow however...

*The Next Morning*

*The Team, Sans Hikari: Monkey Island*

The call comes to Tsunami first. The contacts with the Wukong Industries personnel that The Smith promised has gone through. The sky is overcast and the rumbles of thunder ring off the shores when the team convenes at Monkey Island. Many San Fran natives in the team would remember when the imposing building didn't dominate the skyline, rivaling The Monsoon for eye space. Old Man Wukong came on the scene only five or so years ago, a major weapons manufactorer and an immediate celebrity from overseas. The building and the land were purchased to some rather angry outcries from the public that came to little. Monkey Island, as its known, stands now as it did then. The security however is new, men and women in suits patrol the grounds with weapons visible at their hips. The Guardian's ensigna which was a mainstay during its formative years no longer shadows the place. The Old Monkey King is gone now, the throne warmed by his grandson. A former member of The Worst Generation and a Hero in their own right, Zodiac was present at the fall of the Storm King though seems to have little time for heroics now what with the massive company to run.

All of that is history however. The present is now and the future is murky at best. A one Miss Shu arrives to collect the six of you, Hikari...somehow not present for what might well be the most important moment in the team's life to date.  Dressed in a form hugging green Qipao and standing a full head taller than even The Lion, her graceful movements screaming trained fighter. It would seem even if you're guests the company is playing this safe. Miss Shu remains silent as you're led to a large elevator, which when it jerks to life speeds *down*.

Happy music plays over a speaker as several security cameras press in on all of you, more waiting to watch when the doors swing open several minutes later into a more vault-like series of hallways and large heavy doors. A Miss Wei and Wu, identical to Miss Shu save for their respective blue and red qipao, are also waiting. When the elevator doors close with a hiss, your guide finally speaks. _"Our employer regrets not handling this matter in person. We have been placed in your care. Should you have questions, we shall facilitate you in through any means we are able."_ Heels click on tiled floors as Miss Shu joins her twins, the three bowing low._ "It is our understanding that you are here to speak with one of our many valued guests. They have been informed of your coming and have requested, since there are so many of you, that they greet you two at a time. We will give you time to decide who will be going when. Misses Wu and Wei will take the other teams into their care while you wait. Take your time."_

The three then stand motionless, barely even seeming to breath as they wait. You've got this far without any kind of push back. One might be paranoid at how well greased the wheels are here. They are asking you split up however. Two by two by two with a baby sitter for each team. That surely isn't suspicious? Not to mention they've not given you any real information on who you're meeting. The Smith didn't either. Maybe some questions are in order before you all start drawing straws? Either way, the mission is simple.

*Mission: Monkey Island Mayham*
- Split into teams, two each.
- Speak to the Hierophant
- Get out safely.

*Silk, Tumult, et all: Not too far away*

Instructions are fairly clear, coming from the Koga. Be here, bring this, do this, say this. All very simple. All very direct. No ambiguity. So when you get a text from Tumult with the location of the meeting it's brief. Whatever you told your team, however you convinced them you couldn't meet this "Hierophant" is what it is. Perhaps the Orphanage needed some help and you couldn't get out of it in such a swift time frame. Maybe A Banditry needed to speak with you concerning your past invovlement with them. That would be an easy lie, the gray clothed personal army of The Chickadee more than present in the news following Lightbringer's press release about the deaths in the square. They're calling it the_ River Market Massacre_. The Guardians hit back against both the name and the methods Lightbinger used. The Warlords too declare the, frankly, brutal response a threat to the city.

Few argue either point. The Authority has no comment.

But that doesn't really matter to you. You've got a job to do. Tumult and a few unfamiliar faces are waiting for you at Dr. Lee's Korean Chicken and BBQ. It's a local fast food chain, scattered around the Bay and up through the rest of San Fransapporo. The location downtown is known to cater almost exclusively to the Warlords and their kin so seeing a villain in their outfit isn't all that strange. Tumult doesn't even bother to wave you over, in discussion with the rest of his "team".

The first face, unfamiliar to you as noted, is not to the readers. Dark skinned with eyes like opals, a name is finally given to her face. The pages forgo the general splash, text boxes over the villains instead. This young woman is noted as Tiger Shark. Her outfit matches though in reverse to her namesake. Black, form hugging with sharp blades on her wrists and back with jagged and angry orange lines that glow like they were some sort of LED. Her face is not obscured though a mask sits in front of her in her hands.

The second is a dark purple haired youth, arms draped over the back of the booth they've picked. Polaris hands over his head, a similarly tight suit of whites and purples and greens. The symbol of The Rogue is tacked onto his nameplate. He seems the only one to have actually ordered food, lazily picking at a plate of kimchi fried rice and spare ribs while Tumult and Tigershark converse strenuously with the final face. Or mask as the case may be. Suited in heavy knightly armor with a deer themed helmet. The Huntsman, the card reads. The three grow silent as you sit, whatever argument not for your ears or your time. Tumult is then quick to produce a slip of paper and place it for all to read on the table.

*Your Mission*
- Retrieve the Imperial Key from Wukong Industries.
- Do not get caught. Do not fight if you are caught. Run.
- Bring the Imperial Key to the South Side Bay upon retrieval.

You however Silk have some additional objectives, slipped into your pocket en route to your job.

- Get the Imperial Key first.
- Take out Polaris and Huntsman if they become a threat to the real mission.
Any questions? If not, the entry into Monkey Island is easy. Some guards were paid off, cameras disabled. The way in is open and clear. The way forward is not. As soon as you're in, some waiting room or former office, your group splits up. The Key could be just about anywhere at this rate, Tumult explains, and splitting up is the safest method of getting around. You, Silk, are left with Tigershark and the Huntsman to search the archives below while Polaris and Tumult move upwards into the various offices and more personal areas of Monkey Island. The descent down through elevator shafts and air ducts is slow but you eventually find yourself in a cavernous storage area. 

"This seems your area." Tiger Shark drawls in the gloom, both standing guard behind you. "Not sure why they brought us along if we're not allowed to let loose. The two of us could probably just smash our way through and find it. How hard could it be?"

The Huntsman remains silent as Tiger Shark begins to weave a powerful lattice of water that emits from her fins. "You've gone after it before at any rate. Any ideas why they brought it here of all places?"

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* 
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


After the less than satisfying meeting with* The Smith* and once the word has been sent out to the others, Max sequesters himself away in his own forge. Though the doors are kept closed to keep the sound from disturbing the rest of the base, they are not locked. If anyone was keen to speak with him, Max doesnt turn them away.

*Tsunami* is quick to inform the others after the call comes the next day, eager to move forward. While hes somewhat uneasy not having *Hikari* able to join them, they are otherwise a full team, and essentially it is simply a meeting. A chat. But given the nature of everything surrounding the situation from the moment they intercepted Coyote Knight, hes unable to relax. *The Smith* was _afraid_. They still dont know who else they can trust, or what _The Wave_ is. With luck, this meeting will shed some light into that, but he isnt optimistic that more knowledge will make the situation any less nerve-wracking. Hopefully, further understanding will at the least leave them better equipped to act, however. 

In the absence of Hikari, Tsunami takes an informal lead, requesting to have everyone arrive at the base first, before departing together as a group to _Monkey Island_. Once there and greeted by the towering *Miss Shu*, Tsunami is on the quiet side, his demeanour overly serious to the point of coming off a touch stand-offish. Still, he tries to be polite.

The elevator ride down is an awkward one for him, trying not to be irritated by the jaunty tunes, and strongly aware of the cameras watching them and just how deep inside heavy security they are. He assumes this makes most guests feel safe. It just makes Max more anxious. Not that hes expecting a fight, but he feels he has to assume everyone is _not_ on their side, currently. That the elevator speeds _down_ is another slightly unexpected element which gives him more to silently agonize over. He doesnt enjoy the fictitious scenarios playing through his head.

Stepping out into the vault like hall, Max glances towards the additional guides waiting for them, mirrors of *Miss Shu* in different hues. He doesnt enjoy this either, but keeps his expression stony rather than showing it blatantly. 

*Thats... alright. Thank you for your assistance,* He answers *Shu* softly as she apologizes for their employer not being there in person. As she informs them that they will only be allowed to visit the *Hierophant* two at a time, Max is somewhat taken by surprise, as much as he can be. He absolutely loathes _this_  particular turn of events. Shifting slightly to glance at his team mates, his gaze flickers first to *Ronin*, and then returns to the strange three guides. *...Right. Give us a minute? Thanks.* He murmurs, turning around and away from them and gesturing as casually as he can for his team mates to form up in a loose circle to discuss. 

*Thoughts?* He invites them to speak their minds, lowering his own voice as much as he can. *Its a little... odd, right?"* He doesn't specify what exactly, but it applies to so much. *"If we have to split up, Id personally like to see Ronin and GZ on separate teams. You both probably understand the most about what weve... learned... so far, so we should probably take advantage of that and make sure we get as many shots as possible to ask pointed questions and improve upon that. I guess maybe I could be separate from both of your teams as well, since I played assistant to Ronin... not that it really compares, but eh. GZ, any interest in being the first team to say hello? Maybe you can tell us right away if our contact is... familiar to you, at all,*  He tries not to include any direct or obvious clues for other listeners. * I suppose this is all assuming well get to reconvene in between meetings... I guess we can ask that, too. Anyway. Im open to any and all suggestions.*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Max wound down and cleared his mind with a session at his forge. Clearing _Hopeless_ as a condition.

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 2, Hopeless (-2 on *unleash*), Insecure (-2 to *reject*)
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  -1*Mundane:*  +2
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.

After letting the argument die in its infancy, *Mosi* spends hours toiling away in the sterile hospital room alongside his sister, now a tradition of its own for the two siblings. We get several panels of him and *Asha* playing various card games before ending up on opposite sides of the room -- texting each other as well as their seperate friends. Mosi wonders what *Ground Zero* meant when he messaged about a _'Tempest heading his way'_. Well, he knew _who_ he meant, _that_ *Tempest** -- she and *Benghani* had met once or twice, so Mosi knew her by reputation, if not personally -- he just didn't know the how, or the why, or the what of whatever it is she must want from him. 

Yet another burden to shoulder. _Sekhmet_, I sound like a whiny brat... He thinks to himself. We see the hospital ceiling fade to his bedroom ceiling, covered in *Glow in the Dark Star stickers*  -- a reminder of home, and of the light flanked by darkness at every side. The Lion drifts off to sleep, his phone on his chest and shining brightly up into the artificial night sky.

The next day in the Lion's Den is busy as the two ladies of the Lion family tear through the house -- each needing to get ready for their respective lives more urgently than the other -- and a half-dressed and sleepy looking Mosi tries desperately to serve some of the breakfast and coffee he's painstakingly made for them to have as a family. Soon after, Mosi is left alone in the house. Silence.

The refugee prince is elated when he gets the call from *Tsunami* to go to the base. Now in costume, the Lion lets the somewhat quiet, broody vibe amongst the team stand until they arrive at Wukong to be escorted by a giantess to a mysterious meeting -- the tension becoming too great for the young man to bear. While he's equally perplexed as the rest of the team to see *Hikari* absent, again -- and likely just as on-edge because of it --  he'd rather lift the mood than let it fester on yesterday's events, or what could and would inevitably go wrong today.

*"So, where's our fearless leader gone off to this time? Oh well. Tsunami -- that means you're in charge. Then it's Ronin, of course. Then, Me and Moonshadow. And last, but not certainly not least; Lanuola."* He looks around, seeing if anyone got left out. _Nope, no one._ He grins a little, hoping that his ribbing GZ will help ease the tension in the elevator amongst the group as the six young heroes go closer and closer to what could very well be a major turning point in the Yojimbo's path. If no one responds, he simply starts whistling and tapping his foot in tune with the elevator music, until...

The door opens and Mosi sees several copies of the giantess who was currently escorting them. He hears the one tell them that they have to meet... whoever, or whatever a *Hierophant* is in two-by-two formation. This is not -- can not -- be good. So, Mosi is glad, but unshocked, to see Tsunami pull the six present members of the team together to discuss strategy. Although he's not sure he's keen on sending loose(r) cannon Ground Zero in before anyone else is the best idea, but... if Max is by GZ's side -- well, he trusts Max.

*"Whatever you think is best, Tsu'. I meant what I said in the elevator. Mostly."* He gently punches GZ on the shoulder. *"Except for about you, Zero. No need to get in a tailspin."* He adjusts his stance to look at Ronin, his pale blue eyes darting around the eyeholes of his mask to meet her face before quickly dipping away -- a little awkward. 

*"Ronin, you have any thoughts on how we do this? Er, actually though, before you answer... if it's okay with you..."*  He scratches an arm at his helm's mane, closes one eye, and make a faux grimace before breaking into a grin as he asks. *"... Would you mind terribly if the two of us were to partner up for this one? I-I would appreciate your company, and I promise I won't be a burden."*  He faux sighs a little bit after the last part, trying not to think of yesterday's events, before quickly trying to make it clear he is in no way unexcited at the prospect of teaming up with *Miho* with a hearty, self-deprecating chuckle.

_*Of Glavnos, presumably. Mosi refuses to think of her using such a pretentious monicker, the same way he wouldn't want any of his titles used. Hopefully ever._

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 4/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*-1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them*.


As the team descended into the depths of Wukong Industries, Kai thought back to the events after his run-in with Tempest. He hadn't stuck around long after his work was finished, quickly sending a message to Sunburst that he had a cool story that he would tell back at the funhouse (the name he used for the team's base, regardless of Tsunami's protests).

Upon arriving at the fun house and changing into a spare shirt and jacket he had stored there, his excitement at the prospect of gloating about how he got to meet a world leader, quickly died when Ronin briefed him on the item they had found. An Elemental Repository. That, combined with the Smith's warning, and final words of a dying girl that mentioned a wave coming, start to paint a terrifying image in Kai's mind.

Talk of the Tempest is benched as he tells those assembled in the funhouse what he knows about the mysterious device. He had previously talked to Ronin about his experiences in the Cacophony, but that had mostly been vague descriptions and generalisations. But now he does his best to recall anything and everything he knows about the repositories and those that make them.

High-Grade Elementals. The top of the food-chain in the cacophony. Vaguely humanoid creatures, with an on-par intellect, that radiat enough elemental power to annihilate a normal human that dared to get close. And repositories like the one Tsunami found, is their way of communicating with people that would otherwise be destroyed by their presence, and a Hierophant, was a type of High-Grade Elemental.

Fortunately for them, Kai explained, Hierophants were among the more social of the High-Grades, and were the ones that most often made Elemental Repositories. They've also been known to, on occasion, act as an intermediary between humans and the more volatile High-Grades. They also respond well to flattery, though it should be noted that they are the most socially aware of the High-Grades and will know that flattery is all it is. 

Back in the present, Kai watches as Tsunami take the lead in talking to their guides. The guy is probably doing a better job as spokesperson and temp-leader than Kai could, but in his pauses and quiet questions he makes his lack of experience in the roll clear. In doing so reminding Kai why they usually leave this stuff to Hikari, and that Hikari had ditched them.

Kai is about to respond to Tsunami's suggestion for pairs when Lion beats him to it. Agreeing to Tsunami's judgement and making a throwback comment joking about Kai being such a poor choice of team leader that he wasn't even in the list of succession. Though in Kai's opinion, the two of them should be switched, as he wasn't the one that dived into a hostage situation without a plan, and then threw a teammate that couldn't fly several stories into the air.

When Lion finishes talking, Kai speaks up. "You know, you may have missed this, considering you weren't at the base yesterday, but this is some pretty heavy **** we're about to walk into, so maybe wait till we're done here before asking Ronin out."

Looking to Tsunami, he continues. "I got no problem being the one to break the ice. Makes sense since I got the most experience with these things. In fact, Lion," Kai turns to the prince "maybe you should be teaming-up with me for this. I can get you up to speed on the way, and when we get there, I'll handle all the talking, so you can just stand there and look stupid. How does that sound?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Custom move - Elementary, My Dear Tsunami: Rolled +Superior. *12*. On a 10+, I have a clear memory of Hierophant culture from my time in the cacophony.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* *2/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.


The after-Forge debrief with the others to bring them up to speed had been a bit of a tense affair; when laying out just what sort of thing they were up against and Smiths rather dismissive dismissal of their chances...well, it hadnt exactly been the most inspiring thing.

In an attempt to shake that mood, Miho had extended an invitation to anyone interested to come back to her (hopefully still) quiet suburban home for a pizza and  cheesy sci-fi movie night to try and get out of the negative mindset.  As for herself, in the wee hours after food and entertainment wrapped up, she had spent a little time in the lab piecing together a few gadgets that she hoped she wouldnt need but might come in handy.

Here and now, with the discussion going on in the bowels of Monkey Island, her thoughts touch on those preparations again before focusing on the issue at hand.  Shes not at all whelmed with the prospect of being limited to pairs when having an audience with the Heirophant, but she assumes theres a practical reason for it, at least.

The triplet liaisons are a little unsettling, but not incredibly worrisome; if any two of the team cant handle one of them, they need to drastically overhaul their team tactics!

Max brings up valid points about the distribution of people whove had the most...exposure...to the situation  although considering shes played back everything she managed to record for the others, theres not a whole lot of difference now.

Mission-focused, she merely nods at Moshis suggestion as a viable one...until the ongoing low-grade pissing contest between Kai and Moshi prompts the former to recast the latters suggestion in a very different light.

*Buh...I, oh, we are so not letting the pair of you wander around without a nanny,* she replies, getting her feet back under her again, metaphorically.  *Youll end up starting a war or something,* she adds, with subtle emphasis to remind them all of the stakes.  

And, without really realising what shes doing, Ronin takes charge.

*Zero, Ill head in with you; between your knowledge and mine and Chiseis propensity for questions, hopefully well be able to get some helpful answers,* she lays out, privately requesting her AI to record what he could of the upcoming proceedings.  *Assuming we get a chance to pass on what we found out, the next pairs can work on refining what we need to know.*  The tall armoured figure shrouding the slightly built girl within gestures with one arm, inviting Kai to precede her.

*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Unleash: Machine Control (recording visits events) *3*  Recording Potential

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 2, Hopeless (-2 on *unleash*), Insecure (-2 to *reject*)
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  -1*Mundane:*  +2
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.

*"Geez, sorry, GZ. I surrender! I said it was just a joke, but... You guys are probably right..."* The Lion shifts his hands up above his head -- as his eyes darting over to GZ before the other teen pulled away by an all-business Miho. *"...Guess I am being an idiot, just like usual, huh?"*He chuckles, nervously trying to hide the quivering of his voice as he tries to reclaim some semblance of emotional control in the situation, still recoiling a bit from being called a stupid child.

*"Don't mind me, I'll just be over here, doing my job, and... shutting up now."* He sighs as he looks over to Miho, who didn't even bother to respond to his question directly. He can't blame her. His words certainly did not come across the way he had hoped they would. Figures -- Mami was right. As usual. 

*Someone as dumb as you shouldn't be speaking at all.* The Lion tries to shake off the imagined, disembodied words. He paces back and forth, continuously staring up at the ceiling as Tsunami directs the team -- imagining how things will probably play out, with him and Tsunami teaming up -- and more content than ever to let others make the decisions from here on out and just stay silent. He just hopes his time in the hallway will be as short as it was painful. 

Mosi rests up against a wall in the small hallway. We get a click, as the panel border splinters around the Lion wiping at his eyes through his mask -- before he pulls them up, now glowing GOLD and slitted like the eyes of a hunter cat. He hopes that at the very least he can harness the power of raw embarrassment into some form of cover, hoping the teen drama will shield his likely _very_ blatant attempt to read through the steely walls of one of their escorts, Miss Wu -- before _and_ after GZ and Ronin presumably leave together.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

I pierce the mask of one of our escorts, Miss Wu. Roll MUNDANE at +2. And... got a *6*. Yikes. And that was Mosi's good stat, too. I mark potential, unless anyone wants to spend our only team to assist Mosi...?

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* 
*Potential:* 5/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


Tsunami had dipped his head slightly in a subdued gesture of gratitude to *Lion* for reaffirming he had faith in Max. He wasnt going to puff his chest out or anything, but it did mean a lot that anyone had some faith in him. Something in *Mosis* request to be in *Ronins* team struck Max, but before he could fully process it, things had quickly deteriorated, Tsunami blinking rapidly as his gaze shot between *Lion* and *GZ* as the pair semi-argue and tease each other. He didnt blame *Kai* being mad, it really wasnt the time for teasing, but it also wasnt the time nor place to be squabbling.

*Stop...* Tsunami lifted his hands in a staying gesture, his tone firm but not harsh, urging sincerely rather than ordering. His expression was subtly anxious, becoming faintly exasperated by the time Kais words seemed to send the Lion backpedaling, though Ronin began to speak. He made no attempt to stop her or speak over her; while his natural instincts made him want to take charge, he also wasnt completely comfortable with flexing that muscle over the team. They hadnt chosen him, after all, and in the back of his mind was always the worry of coming off as an over eager a**hole. But there was less room for teenage fretting now. Still, he valued *Ronins* opinions and inputs, offering no protest as she took charge and asserted herself into a team with *GZ* instead.

When prince began to self-deprecate and retreat in response to *GZs* scathing retort, Max reached out a hand towards *Mosis* arm, not quite touching, though somewhat silently asking him not to completely leave. *This really isnt a laughing matter,* He explained patiently, his tone still quite serious but not outright scolding. *I wish it was, I really do. Youre not a burden, Mosi. And Kais been extremely helpful with his knowledge. So whatevers going on between you two, I need you to stow it for now, both of you, and be brothers.* Tsunami continued in the same patient manner that was somehow gentle but also brokered no argument. *We all need to really be a team, right now. This is so much larger than us. I need everyone to know they can count on each other. I do believe in every one of you,* He finished, turning his attention onto *Ronin* and *GZ*.

*Right. Well really be counting on you two to lay the groundwork. Good luck,* He spoke a touch stoicly, before turning towards *Moonshadow* and *Sunburst*. *Im not going to break up the sister squad unless you want to, so Im going to consider you two a team. We can decide who goes next in a bit.* He nodded simply, suspecting it was safe to assume they would be a team, finally moving away to take himself over to the brooding prince. 

He didnt make eye contact as he approached, playing it cool. One hand lifted to punch the *Lions* shoulder in a friendly manner once he reached him, far gentler than it appeared. Tsunami rarely exchanged in many affectionate gestures, brotherly or otherwise (as *Moonshadow* has previously concluded, he wasnt big on lots of touching) and those gestures were usually reserved for when one on one with the potential recipient. No witnesses. No one getting the idea he wanted hugs. He and *Mosi* had both drug each other back to the base more than once in the past however, after diving into fights that were a little too much for their headstrong natures. 

*Hey,* Max grunted, quieter now, a private conversation, and leaned himself on the wall next to *Lion*. *You know youre not an idiot, right?* Hazel eyes finally swiveled towards his towering team mate after a pause, seeming genuinely concerned. *I mean, none of us are Ronin...* He made a weak attempt at humour, though he was never really a joker and especially after yesterday he was struggling to find light in the situation. But he could tell something was bothering his team mate, even if he wasnt sure _exactly_ what was eating at *Mosi*, and he wanted to help however he could. Max had never been as good at navigating and fixing emotional problems though, of his own or otherwise. *But Id take you on my team any day of the week. Im no Ronin either, but if you want to talk, Im always open,* He offered quietly, starting to stand up away from the wall, unable to fully relax. Shoving his hands in his pockets, he turned to face *Mosi*. *...I have a feeling things are going to get pretty sh*tty from here on out. Ill fill you in, what The Smith told us, and everything. Its not good though. Sorry in advance. We need all hands on deck though. We can only do this if were all in it together. And I want you beside us. Are you going to be alright?*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a *5* to try and *Comfort/Support* Mosi. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Damn.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


There's a cut back in time to Lanuola and Cindy walking back home from the Kintsugi meeting. The panels have no dialogue boxes, despite it being clear that the pair are talking. The tone looks to be light, perhaps at Lanuola's expense given her embarrassed look, as smiles are seen on both sister's faces. There's some hesitation as they reach the door to their home, however, and Lanuola shares a glance with Cindy before the door gets pushed open. A flurry of panels follow, entirely from Lanuola's perspective. She's being held in an embrace by her worried looking mother, then sitting uncomfortably in the corner of the living room as she watches a terse exchange between her sister and father, then an uncomfortable looking meal, and finally lying on her bed with headphones on and scrolling aimlessly on her phone. This final panel is repeated, a sound effect indicating a text has been received. A smile is playing on Lanuola's face as she reads it. We hold on the same angle of Lanuola's bed, but Lanuola herself is rising out of frame, exiting with her phone in hand. Its screen is angled toward the reader, revealing the text to be from Kai.

_Got a cool story to tell you, meet at the funhouse?_

We move to a panel of Lanuola knocking at Cindy's door, leaning in through the doorway to speak unheard words. There's then a clear jump in time with the pair walking through a darker street. Though subtle, it appears that Lanuola's tried to make sure she looks more presentable than she had been, and she carries Kai's jacket folded over her crossed arms. The efforts clearly haven't escaped Cindy's notice, and she appears to once more be teasing her beleaguered sister.

Once at the forge, however, we see that Lanuola's sitting with a look of mingled surprise and worry. Ronin, Tsunami, and Ground Zero are taking turns speaking, elaborating on the threats that they could be soon facing.

Cutting to the present, Lanuola is standing awkwardly amongst the others as they talk about how to divide the teams. If she's disappointed at not being paired off with Kai, she doesn't show it. This mission sounds _far_ too important to be worrying about who she could be spending time with. She does, however, look a bit embarrassed at being called a part of the 'Sister Squad'.

"Umm..." Lanuola hesitantly speaks up, "I think, uh, I think if Cindy and I are going together, maybe we should be last to, uh, to speak with the, uh, the person we're here to meet..? It sounds like you guys know more about what's, uh, what's going on..?"

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*The Team: Monkey Island*

_"Your friend speaks well."_ Miss Wu offers, stepping forward with a bow. "The being beyond will feed upon your reservations and fears. Wukong Industries has its own reservations allowing you all to speak with our guest. You most of all, Prince Mosi. You play at the insecure but what are your motives here?" She then motions towards Tsunami. _"If it were not for The Smith and her contributions to our company, we would express reservations for you as well. It it fitting you both will be together. The Smith promised you would repay us for our time. If your friend wishes for her group to be last, the three of us should be on our way. You will follow me."_ She pivots on a single foot, moving back toward the elevator with a beckoning motion. Time is of the essence it would seem. The Smith made no mention of this of course but it's very much like her to find ways to make Tsunami work, especially when there are frustrations between the two of them. The elevator, once you're both on it, lurches swiftly to life. It took a long time going down and while there's more space...it takes much longer going up. Might be some time for a chat? When you feel you've said your piece, the doors swing open to a lavish floor. Oak floors spread into the open space, glass making up much of the walls so you can see the storm coming from the ocean. _"The Smith indicated you've some talent with her tools." 
_
Miss Wu steps out behind you, the doors closing and blending seamless with the onyx wall that houses the elevator shaft. The room..really a whole floor, seems to be a workshop though one of a very high tech level. Ronin no doubt would adore it all. Holographic displays, large tables filled with half built technology. Fairly noticeable are several of The Smith's own hammers and chisels and other simple tools among the mix. _"You've until your first group is finished. I will be nearby if I am required."_ With a bow Miss Wu clips off back towards the elevator. Outside, lightning lances the sky.


Back below, Miss Shu steps forward once more, motioning to Ronin and Ground Zero. _"If you will come this way?"_ Clipping into the darkness, lights beneath your feet follow you as you traverse the gloom. Miss Shu's long strides swiftly lead to a large series of stairs though with a flick of a switch nearby they collapse into a ramp. You descend further as a glowing orb of light races from the central column to illuminate your path though it seems a futile effort. The further you descend the brighter it becomes in hues of dark purples and vivid pinks. The ramp itself breaks from the column it was wrapped around as it goes from dark granite to bright glass filled with a nebula of light. What the ramp attaches too now is left in the shadows above. When you reach the bottom, the room is cramped save for the towering monolithic glass tube, strange shapes flitting through what moves like water. Miss Shu gives a bow before moving back up the ramp and with her the light. Even if it couldn't compete with the other wordly display, the shadows in the cramped space are deep and the light is cold. A single large hand splays out upon the glass, easily as tall as you just by the palm. Fingers like willow branches rap against the sturdy glass. *"Strangers."* A voice peels through the room, music on every syllable. *"One not so strange, you've roamed far. Another. Broken."* The hand slips back into the astral waters, soon replaced by a large head. Shadows of octopus, vents breathing bubbles, of tribal masks of a thousand different cultures the color of bleached bone, six eyes filled with light. Harps and violins, great bassy trumpets and rich rumbling drums echo through your mind. *"Speak."* The last words hang on the last panel before the scene changes.

Miss Wei remains with Sunburst and Moonshadow, at last stepping forward when the sounds of the away team can no longer be heard. _"You both are under no obligation to assist us here, we have set aside a room above for you to wait and be comfortable if that is your wish. However in our research of your team we came across several holes in our data. If you would both be so kind as to follow me to our Archives? We would be grateful if you could perhaps fill those spots in? Voluntarily of course, we will also redact any information you would like."_

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 2, Hopeless (-2 on *unleash*), Insecure (-2 to *reject*)
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  -1*Mundane:*  +2
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.

Mosi smiles politely, letting out a little chuckle when Tsunami punches his arm. But when the other boy tries to comfort him, asking if he's going to be all right in front of the entire team _and_ their escorts -- The Lion's grin turns. Truthfully, Mosi wants to scream at him. At the team. At everyone in the hallway with him. Fortunately, Miss Wu cuts in before the Lion can erupt and further embarrass himself. 

She says he's playing at insecure, questions his motives for being here. And honestly? _So does he._ The prince is silent, his gaze shot to his navel, as he tries to keep his eyes from meeting hers -- which _probably_ looks far more suspicious than what it really is -- a teenage boy trying not to show how hurt his pride is. Mosi hoped that they could have just moved on, only to have everyone call him out. Again. 

As she explains to Tsunami what basically amounts to a temporary work-release, Tsunami's "payment" for the meeting, Mosi looks around the hallway -- to see Lanuola with GZ's jacket still draped on her arm. His heart sinks a bit knowing that he has essentially inflicted his fate onto her as well, without any sort of culpability on her part _and_ after she saved him yesterday. _Sekhmet. I just want to die; I'm an awful human being._ 

*That was always a given, because in truth, you are born to sin -- an old sin, but one that still stains every part and permutation of you and anything to which you could ever hope to amount. One that will kill you. And kill your children. And their children... And...*

Mosi taps at the mask, trying to shake the sinister thoughts out as they continuously rush into his head. Tsunami and Mosi probably meet eyes one last time in the hallway before the two are led to the elevator, in order to confirm if Mosi _is_, in fact, all right. The Lion hesitates, then nods his head with a notable SIGH. 

CUT PANEL to the elevator; the ride up now much slower than the one down and, as if on queue, the speaker HUMS out a slow and sad PIANO DIRGE accompanied by a simple BLUES GUITAR riff. Mosi sits in the corner of the elevator, his arms wrapped around his knees; his knees tucked into his muscled core -- it's pretty pitiful.

*"That's the thing about me that no one gets... because, what do you mean that this isn't the time for jokes? It's never the time for jokes... and yet, it always is... Because... life is a joke, Tsu'... this world is cruel and miserable and it just takes and it takes and-- Why won't it just stop TAKING things from ME!? What--"* He hushes himself, dropping his voice. 

*"What kind of justice is that...? We live in a world of heroes, in a city of so-called-'heroes' and not one of them came to my family's aid when we lost Imam. Even the ones who could reach it. None of them helped. When... my brother... when my Brother Beast fought our family, we fought him completely alone --- when he... when my own brother crushed both of my arms... I was the only person who was there to help me."*  Mosi follows this up by seemingly showing off his perfect, sculpted arms. It take a minute to understand what it is exactly that Mosi sees on them: Nothing. There is no scarring whatsoever; his powers having robbed him of all physical evidence of his life's most traumatic event.

*"It makes me want to just let this whole city rot away into the same nothingness that it occupied before I had ever even heard of it. Before my parents deceived me, telling me legends of heroism and about how great this place could be -- but it was all wrong, wasn't it, Fisher? Yeah. I've heard that one too. I thought I would come here and I would receive a hero's welcome, but I was wrong. Everything and everyone in the city seems aligned against me, against my family. And against us. The team. Even as we fight to save it. Like it's destiny. Just like with Benghani... None of us have a choice. And I HATE it. So everyone and everything in this city is my enemy now. I'll just have to save them from themselves, even if they end up despising me for it. No, especially if they do."* Mosi's jaw clenches, his eyes burning ever-so-slightly with a sense of pure, nihilistic determination, as if letting out some of the overwhelming amount of despair that had clouded his mind had lifted a weight off his rippling shoulders.

*"So yeah, I'm here for the mission, presumably until the bitter end. But things aren't going to be all right, yeah? And I'm not all right. But, I guess... that's all right though because that's just how life is, isn't it?"* He asks Tsunami, knowing that even though they had often partnered up and talked on their missions, Mosi typically kept the scope of his discussions about his legacy limited to the practical and the hopeful, seldom revealing just how burdened he felt by it, and its strained relationship with San Fransapporo. Still, he smiles now, a little more secure in himself having opened up to Tsunami (and... Miss Wu) in the elevator -- even if the situation itself hasn't changed and he didn't truly feel any more optimistic about the _many_ things in his life he had no power over. 

After Tsunami responds, and after a long pause of SILENCE in the elevator, the doors swing open to a lavish workshop with oak floors and high tech equipment, as well as some of The Smith's tools. Miss Wu leaves, before giving them a time frame for their time in the workshop -- until the first conversation with the Hierophant is over. But how long would that be? Minutes? Hours? Mosi rolls his eyes as he wanders the workshop, seemingly just as out of place here as he seems to be anywhere in the city. He walks over to the glass window inspecting it for openings, as lightning lances the sky behind his tall silhouette, his mind turning to one thought:

_How much trouble can I get up to in the limited time I have available to me?_ 

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

 Mosi is sharing a vulnerability or weakness with Tsunami, opening up to him about how abused he feels by the world. I told him a secret about my legacy (including my own true feelings about it); that none of the heroes of San Fran reached out to help the Lion family, even privately and about how angry that made Mosi at San Fran. I'd like to clear my insecure, as Mosi stabilizes somewhat emotionally, without losing his trademark sense of hopelessness. XD. As my sharee, I need to give Tsunami influence over me -- so he gets to shift my labels!

I also want to roll to assess the situation in the workshop once we arrive there, to look for possible exit points, or points of interest for Mosi to interact with, because, uh, he's not the best at craft day -- and he wants to do something useful (good luck with that assess). Rolled Superior at -1 for a grand total of... *5.* Blegh. Added 1 Potential for my last failed roll and 1 for this one. Hey, almost at an advance!

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* *2/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.


Ronin gets the sense that everyone isn't entirely pleased with how things have fallen out  but she isn't here to make sure everyone ends up with fluffy good feelings, but rather to prevent death, destruction, and war coming to her city.  So she can live with it.

_ The being beyond will feed upon your reservations and fears._  She can't be certain if that's a warning...or merely information regarding the price of an audience with the Heirophant.  Either way, they need what information the being beyond can provide, and if that requires offering up her less pleasant emotions for sustenance then she's not going to hesitate now.

Accompanying Miss Shu, the small 'THUMP', 'THUMP' around Ronin's feet in each panel indicate that she's not nearly as delicate on them as their guide is.  The appearance of the ramp leaves her a little nonplussed, and she hesitates a moment; frankly, with how the armour's ankle articulation works, it would actually be easier to downshift to chair form to transit it.

Perhaps unsurprisingly, she declines to do so and treads carefully if a touch unsteadily down the ramp to the lower level.  She regards the mobile light source with scientific curiosity, and exchanges a few theories back and forth privately with _Chisei_ while they descend.

The giant tube that dominates the centre of the room rightly gets a splash panel, establishing the massive scale with the two figures approaching it so diminished in the foreground.  Already uneasy in the presence of such an unusual piece of engineering, the huge form of the Elemental, inhuman both in appearance and in presence, rocks Ronin back on her heels.

It is one thing to know to expect something so..._different_...but yet another to actually encounter it face to face  even with a couple of separate containment units interposed between.

The Heirophant's words are unsettling as well.  Kai is recognized as someone who has spent time in realms where such as this originate in the first place; whether that will prove for good or for ill will have to be determined.  Herself, as being _broken_....

Steeling herself, she steps forward to address their unusual host.

*Broken.  I cannot deny this,* she replies, the Ronin armour amplifying her voice to approach the scale of the being she addresses.  *Among my people there is a practice, however, called Kintsukuroi,* she goes on, speaking levelly.  *It states that the practice of repairing something that has been broken can result is something greater than the unbroken piece had started as.*  She had, in fact, seriously considered calling herself _Kintsugi_ when first working up her heroic identity, but had decided that Ronin was more true to her message.

*Thank you for taking the time to meet with us, Great Heirophant,* she goes on, getting to the matter at hand.  *Yesterday we encountered someone who died to bring us a warning.  She passed on an Elemental Repository, which contained a message.*  She has _Chisei_ project the message on her HUD again to ensure she recites it correctly, making a note that she will have to work on some sort of projector to handle the apparently common situation of being in odd places with no display screens of any sort in sight.

*We are told this is a portend of war,* she concludes once she has recited the message in its flaming entirety.  *And there are those of great power who will oppose our involvement in this.*  She spreads her hands, and the last panel of the page focuses in tight on her helmeted face and the words she speaks.

*We ask your assistance in translating the meaning of this warning, that we might decide our own fates, and intercede on behalf of the citizens of this city.*

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Lanuola watches as each of the other groups are lead off in turn, a contemplative look on her face as they're lead to their respective destinations. She's pulled from her thoughts when Miss Wei steps forward to address them. She's hesitant at first at the lady's request. But then... Was there a reason she should be..? It wasn't like they'd been trying to hide anything, and they were even comfortable _not_ recording anything that she or her sister didn't want to talk about. 

She glanced to her sister briefly, a hesitant look on her face, then back to the lady standing before them. "I... I guess that'd be ok..? What, uh, what kind of things are you wanting to know..?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Lanuola will also be trying to figure out _why_ Miss Wei wants to expand the info they have on the team, which I believe is a pierce the mask..?

Pierce - (2D6-2)[*8*]

Will edit a question in pending results.

Edit - An unexpected pass! Lanuola wants to also ask 'What do you intend to do with the answers we give you?'

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 5/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


Tsunamis eyes narrow slightly when *Miss Wu* seems to poke at _Prince Mosi_, unsure and untrusting of _her_ intentions, but not wanting to appear overtly hostile. They are guests, after all. When she turns to him and explains they would have had reservations for _his_ presence as well, if not for his mentors good word, he is a touch surprised, and superficially offended. He tries not to lean into it, now is not the time to be needlessly angry, but its always been easy for him to slide into anger. Hes distracted from that moment however, by the announcement that they have been promised to repay Wukong Industries for their time. Now the anger solidifies into actual indignation.

_Why should The Smith owe them anything? And us by proxy? Its just a meeting! Surely she does plenty for them! She said nothing about us paying a price for the aid. Surely trying to save the city is more important? Too important for this!_

He starts to wonder if this is punishment for defying his mentor and the suggestion that he stay with her at The Forge. She has had a propensity for making him work extra hard whenever theyve butted heads in the past, but to him, this is a different situation entirely. Surely she isnt that petty. He wont accept that it is merely a punishment, not when things are so dire. So he is forced simply to wonder and follow, resigned to an impromptu work study, it would seem. Maybe more will be revealed when they get there.

Tsunami was willing to let his team mate keep his troubles to himself, even though he isnt entirely convinced that the *Lion* was quite okay. It isnt like Max is particularly good about talking about his problems either, so it certainly isnt his place to force the matter with *Mosi*, especially when this isnt the most conducive location or timing for a heart-to-heart. *Mosi* had given him a confirming nod when hed made one last visual check, and even if the following sigh had left some skepticism remaining, Max would have left the matter to rest if that had been all.

When the other young man just _sits down_ in the corner of the elevator however, Max cant help staring at him. Even as someone who was socially cumbersome, Max can clearly read that everything is certainly _not_ okay. *Mosi* looks downright miserable, and for a moment Max is uncertain whether to push the matter, unsure if it is more unacceptable to ignore the obvious _or_ to badger his team mate in front of the strange adult they are trapped in a very slow elevator with. Thankfully, *Mosi* speaks first, removing the responsibility of that decision from him.

There is quickly surprise evident in Tsunamis eyes, and he moves closer so that the ensuing conversation can be as private as it can be. Tsu drops down to sit on his knees, fixing the *Lion* with an alert gaze, giving the other boy his full attention.

He _is_ surprised, because hes never honestly considered the reasoning behind the *Lions* joking nature, taking it at face value. *Mosi* has always been the lighthearted one, always trying to crack the tension in the room and brighten everyones mood. Max has always assumed this is simply his nature, admired his resilience, never stopping to wonder if it is also... a coping mechanism. Perhaps that has been naive of him. Hes been well aware that the Imam have suffered, could easily assume that *Mosi* is under quite a deal of pressure being the _Black Lio_n in the wake of that, but still he never suspected that beneath the smile, the *Lion* was _this_ troubled.

But the look of initial surprise in Tsunamis eyes does not continue to increase exponentially as *Mosi* continues, instead it remains a steady, subdued, constant. It is news to him, certainly, that the Lion feels this way. But the dark sentiments in and of themselves do not seem to leave Tsunami shocked nor horrified. There is almost a sort of recognition in his eyes, maybe even agreement at times, but not resignation.

*It isnt justice. It isnt fair.* Tsunami confirms matter of factly, if a bit stoic. *Yeah, this is a so called city of heroes. I find that to be pretty damn embarrassing sometimes. Or downright disheartening. Thats why we have to toe the line. Someone has to. Because yes, the world is cruel, often, and pretty f*cking miserable, sometimes. At some point, misfortune comes for everyone. Itll take whatever it can get its wretched little claws into. I never even knew my dad. But f*ck the world for trying to take yours.* He asserts sincerely, not intending to play Victim Olympics. His tone shifts slightly then, equally genuine but a little less harsh. *And thank whoever you want to thank, that it didnt take the rest. Thank whoever you want to thank, that you still have the power to fight, to make change. Do be thankful, love what you have, not to focus on the hate. It could always be worse. We can try to make sure it isnt. The world isnt over, yet.*

There is something a little grim about those last words, as if it is more than just a figure of speech. Because hes trying not to think about *The Smiths* warning. Taking a breath, he forces himself to continue, because given just how bleak *Mosis* outlook seems, there is more Max wants to press on.

*...You just have to keep getting up, when you get knocked down. The world will try its hardest to beat you down, break you, force you into submission; into despair, or apathy, or even more cruelty. Thats just the way life is. Yeah. Its never going to stop trying to take things from you. You spit in its face by surviving. But dont let it just be spite that gets you back on your feet. I thought that was enough, once. But it cant be.

You win, by not letting the world make you hard.*

This seems particularly important to Max, as he stares *Mosi* down, his tone entirely serious but with a particular urgency, that Mosi hears him. 

*Or cold.* The way he speaks is purposeful, his tone even and confident in what he says, but ever patient and gentle with just a hint of pleading urgency. Hes not trying to scold Mosi, or imply the other boy is bad for feeling as he does; Max just genuinely wants to convince him to maintain empathy despite the vulnerability it leaves, to maintain hope, even if he has to make it for himself. *Everytime you see the worst of the world, the worst of someone, you have to lift your chin up and say I dont buy that. This isnt all there is. Because cruel as the world may be, its not all of it. Not always. Not everyone. Dont accept it. Just because it seems to be the status quo for so many, doesnt mean it has to be yours. Dont be content to let the city rot away. For all its flaws, there will always be people worth knowing, worth saving, worth giving a second chance.

For years in Halycon, no one wanted to give me even one chance. I couldnt understand why the world hated me, so I hated it back, with a vengeance. But there is always someone. Someone worth caring about. Worth saving. Someone I didnt even know that well at the time, drove me all the way across the country, when he didnt have to. It wasnt soon enough to escape a whole lot of misery, but he helped me escape plenty more, without a doubt. And sure, this place wasnt much better on second glance... But I was so grateful, for just one person on my side. Id fight the world for him any day. And in time, I met you. And Miho. And Hikari. And Cindy. And Lan. And Kai. And The Smith. Thats a lot of people, starting from only one. Id fight the world for any one of you, too. Youre worth it. And if you are... then maybe the world is, too.* 

*So dont let the worst parts of the world win. Dont let the hurt make you hate. Its so easy to hate too, I know. I know, okay? My pain isnt yours, but I know the hate  it brings. Please, please, dont let hate steal your heart. You have to fight it. I know youre strong. I know youve had to fight a lot to get here. Please dont stop now. Dont hate everyone. Pity them, if you must, for not having the strength to stand up and do what is right. Probably for some of them, I imagine the world wore them down, and at some point they gave up. Maybe they never had a chance. Maybe they were born into misery and never saw a reason to try. Its easier not to care. Its easier to hate everything, every one. But that will always give way to cruelty, eventually, even if you think youre saving people. It will always feed back into itself. You cant save everyone, you cant save someone who truly doesnt want to be helped. That doesnt mean you shouldnt try, but dont let it drag you down with them. Youre no tyrant, Mosi. We just need to be the examples we wanted to see. And have a little faith. 

No one was there for you when you needed it most. No one can change that. But despite all odds, youre here. And you still have strength. Maybe its not the life you wanted, maybe its not the one you deserve, but you can be there for someone who has no one else. Someone who no one has given a chance. I promise you, sometime in this last year, there have been people thanking their gods that you were there when you were. Somewhere, someone has their father, brother, mother, sister, still, because you were there. You may never know the whole story, just like so many dont know yours. But you have to have a little faith, and a little hope, no matter how hard it gets. I know that wont bring back everything youve lost. But take pride, and joy, in the victories. In adding a little light back into the world. We can be the people we needed. We can stop someone else from feeling that despair. And maybe, theyll have the strength to share a little light to someone else. Someone has to start the chain, to pay it forward. Why not us?

You dont have to be alright. Im not alright. Everything is not alright, right now. Just dont surrender. Dont surrender yourself. And dont forget that youre never alone. You have people to lean on, when youre not alright. It doesnt matter what the city thinks. If we stick to our morals and our mission... theyll see the light eventually. Well be the beacon.* He stands and offers a hand to pull *Mosi* up as well, if hell take it, committed to unraveling and replacing some of that nihilistic determination with a different sort.

Its possibly more than Max has ever spoken to anyone in the team over the course of their entire tenure together, and _definitely_ more than hes ever said in one sitting. But Tsunami grows quiet as the elevator doors open to reveal a new lavish location. He cant help but be somewhat intrigued with the elaborate workshop, despite his earlier reservations, and hed be lying to claim he isnt even slightly interested in getting to use some of *The Smiths* own tools. But he's distracted, thinking about his team mate's situation. Slowly, he steps further in, moving towards one of the tables with half finished projects, though his pace is almost cautious. Hazel eyes lift to follow *Mosi* however, as the prince moves towards the windows.

*We should always be prepared for the worst, sure, but hope for the best. Be aware that the world is a miserable place, by and large, but also be conscious that there is always beauty left to be found, and worth protecting. If you give up on that, the darkness wins, no matter your intentions. Keep hope alive, that this time will make a difference. Even in just one persons life. You never know what that will lead to. Its a bittersweet balance, but dont let bitterness win. Take pride, in not letting the worst parts of the world win, in not letting it defeat you. Do not surrender. Dont let it take away what makes you... you.*

Hes been called an idealist before. But Max is hardly an _optimist_. Hes just too stubborn to accept fate, even when it seems dire. Hes too stubborn to let anyone tell him its futile to try and do good. For him, or anyone else.

Clearing his throat a touch awkwardly now that hes done speech-ing, Max starts to flick through a few of the holographic schematics that are being displayed. Several, predictably, appear to be some sort of weapon, but not all. *Any uh interest in helping me out with a project?*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Max is saying that he thinks Mosi is heading down a dangerous road with his nihilism, so *raise Danger by 1*. He thinks Mosis losing sight of what it means to be a hero (at least in Maxs eyes of what a hero is) in his pain and needs to be reminded, so *lower Savior by 1*.

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow
*Conditions:* Angry, Hopeless
*Potential:* 3/5

Cindy has been uncharacteristically quiet, trading her usual jittery energy for unnerving stillness. Both hands stuffed in her pockets, she says almost nothing, hunched in a corner as her team fights*. She grunts in response to Tsunami's question, with her eyes fixed on toes, only lifting her gaze to watch the rest of the team leave. 

With Ms. Wei asking a question, Moonshadow shrugs in response to her sister's unspoken query, before sullenly responding.

"Yeah, what do you want to know? Me and sis aren't really the boss of the team, so we can't really tell you, y'know, much..."

*Her sister would recognize this posture as a classic after-fight-with-the-parents sulk, if she had by some chance missed all the other hints

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Sunburst, Moonshadow, Miss Wu: Monkey Island Basement 001*

"We were not aware your team had a formal hierarchy." Miss Wei's tone is, as usual difficult to pierce but she continues _"It was you and your sister who brought the team to help us when The Iron Devil attacked one of our labs and while you destroyed the location in question, the villain did not gain what he was searching for. As such your team is marginally connected with our operations within the city. Other parties may well be interested in your activities. They will eventually come here, we will be required to produce what information we've compiled on you. The Company has determined that your assistance with The Iron Devil has provided you some small space to"_ she trails off, the mechanical tone faltering for even just a moment. _"The Company has determined that your information should be handled by your team, we will provide you the time to amend whatever it is you wish and to answer any further questions you might have while you are here."_

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 4/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*-1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them*.


Kai lets out a "Tsk," as his suggestion to team-up with Lion, one that was half joke, half serious, is shot down and Ronin puts herself forward as his partner in meeting the Hierophant. He's not against the idea of teaming-up with Ronin, in fact he considers her one of, if not the most, reliable people on the team, and as such an ideal person to have by your side in a situation like this. His irritation is that Lion did need to get a grasp of the severity of the situation, and while it might be a bit of a mean trick, Lion's lack of knowledge would make his surprise at seeing the Hierophant greater, and that emotion in turn, would make for a better 'offering' for the elemental.

Kai glances back as Lion apologises, and he feels a spike of irritation. _What the f*ck is with that meek atitude? This guy is my Rival for crying out loud! When he acts so pathetic, it reflects badly on me, and I have a reputation to keep!_ His irritation gets the point that he's just about to go over at smack some sense into the guy, when Tsunami reaches out to Lion. With Ronin waiting for him to take the lead towards the Hierophant and Tsunami on Lion's case, Kai makes to follow their guide. But not without a glance backwards and a wave towards Sunburst.

The descent is quiet save for their footsteps, and Kai is left alone to his thoughts. He thinks of his time away from this world, of what he saw. He'd hoped to prepare and calm himself, but as he focuses his recollection, he only feels a sense of anxiety building within him. Breathing techniques the Old Man taught him help get these emotions under control and he pushes the anxiety down as they reach the bottom of the ramp.

Then the Hierophant makes its appearance and Kai is momentarily freezes up as he takes in the scale of the elemental before them. It recognises him for what he is, and calls Ronin broken. And while he hesitates, she steps forward and challenges the Hierophant's judgement. She explains how the experience of being broken, and then repairing oneself, can make one stronger. As she talks, Kai looks down at his battered hands, marked with scars from before he had learned how to protect himself. The last 'broken piece', left over from being remade into the person he is now by his time in the Cacophony.

Ronin Finishes asking for insight into the warning, and Kai takes it as his cue to talk. "You're right, I have traveled far. And in my travels I learnt much about the Hierophants. I know they are the greatest builders of repositories, and the favored contact of those seeking the wisdom of those who dwell in the Cacophony. But in all my travels, I have never seen a Hierophant of such... grandeur. So while I feel it would be something of a pointless effort to ask this of a lesser Hierophant, I feel I can ask you with some degree of hope; do you know of someone, other than us obviously, that has come seeking the wisdom of the Elementals? Or inversely, someone the Elementals have been trying to contact?"

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Ronin, Ground Zero, The Hierophant: Monkey Island Basement 003*

The great creature listens, lids closing slowly in time with breathing that seems to fill the empty spaces of the room with lilting notes. *"An Epitaph."* The words ring about the cramped space, the colors changing from purples and deep blacks to bright crimsons and stark oranges. In the spaces between organs of a mighty creature pulse as the vast head swings about to see the message. *"The warning is a warning past. Inscribed here. A tomb. The Wave Rose. The Wave Crashed and like all Waves, Rises once more."*

The hologram shivers and fractures, more words following after.

*The whole cannot be changed.
We have already lost that chance.
Because the time left to us was short,
We were mistaken in our path.
But now do we realize,
We should change not the whole,
But the parts.*
*"This one does not have your answers. A Wave like War cannot be averted. A history lost will return yet a prisoner does not know a prison if it cannot see the bars. Magic wrought by many hands holds this world in its grasp. To destroy the Dark, the Light would deny the Shadow and claim honor in the act. Yet a prison has doors, locks, keys. Find one who saw with their own eyes the battle this tomb enshrines. Only in the City of the Dead will your answers be revealed."*

Ground Zero's words brings the mighty creature's focus on him in turn. *"They shone like the sun, Oh Flatterer. This one told them what this one has told you. You are already too late. The key is in their hands."*

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Lanuola glances to Cindy briefly as her sister finally breaks out of her funk enough to speak. She waits a moment to see if she had anything else she wanted to add. When it becomes apparent that nothing more is forthcoming, Lanuola turns her attention back to Miss Wei, shaking her head a little, "Well, uh, Hikari, Lion, Tsunami and, uh, and Ronin all kinda act like the leader at different times." She gestures between herself and her sister, "Neither of us have really, uh, _lead_ a fight, or a mission."

"So, uh, you want to know more about us in case, uh, in case _other_ people ask about us..?" She's hesitant, a nagging feeling in the back of her mind making her feel like there should be _some_ reason not to speak, but no real reason was forthcoming in her mind. After another pause, she shrugs, "Umm, sure, I guess there's no harm in it..? What, uh, what do you want to know..?"

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* *2/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.


Ronin stands stock still for a long moment, her armours natural tendency to mask small movements amplifying this into a statue-like stillness.  All of what had been said was...clear enough, as such things went.  The scientist in her objected to the usage of phrasings like magic, as always  there were rational explanations for what the more ignorant called magic, even if they hadnt been reasoned out yet  but she knew this wasnt the time or place to argue about that.

The claim of the...inevitability of what was to come was chilling, and the revelation that others are already ahead of them  others like Lightbringer, from the sound of it  is cause for concern.

*Thank you for your wise council, Heirophant,* she replies, her armoured form coming to life once more.  *How might one gain access to the City of the Dead in a manner that will allow us to find one who witnessed this battle?* she asks.  Shes hoping a positive answer will be forthcoming; dead is a pretty hefty barrier, and she cant imagine how theyre supposed to retrieve information from someone whos been interred in a graveyard.

Well.

Unless theres something for the premise of cellular memory after all.  Biology isnt her field of expertise, but there was an article in that one scientific journal shed seen oh, about a year ago.  If they had an appropriate tissue sample, it _might_ be possible with the application of....

Chasing a thought down the rabbit hole of inspiration, shell hopefully hear the answer to the question she asked.

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow
*Conditions:* Angry, Hopeless
*Potential:* 3/5

Cindy frowns, folding her arms across her chest. "We're not saying that we'll answer everything," she adds to her sister's comments, trying to reshape Lan's comments into something less dangerously open, "but we'll listen. We're not really, y'know, allowed to tell you much," Moonshadow says, directing her remarks to her sister as much as to Ms. Wei. Cindy has never claimed to grasp the finer realities of city politics, but even she suspects that the arms dealing corporate are probably people that the team should give their darker secrets to.*

"So, yeah, what do you want to know?" She says, arms still firmly crossed across her chest, a shield against any prying questions, and brows still furrowed in the center.

*Also, like, Tsunami and Ronin would kill her**
**Well, not actually. That's more Hikari's speed

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1

*
Sunburst, Moonshadow, Miss Wei: Monkey Island Basement 001*

The towering attendant makes a face, not quite certain what to make of either of your responses it would seem though like the other two she's not outwardly off center long. "_I believe we misunderstand one another. We are offering your team a chance to tell any would be investigators what ever you'd like them to see. We won't be asking you questions, you'll be answering whatever questions you want them to see."_ This is all said in an even, patient tone but you can tell she's utterly baffled by the both of you. It's in her eyes as she gives you one more once over._ "If you'd like to wait for the rest of your team however...we have other accommodations for you. A waiting room is already prepared for you, our humble guests. I would be happy to make sure you've settled in, if you feel it more appropriate.""
_

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow
*Conditions:* Angry, Hopeless
*Potential:* 3/5

"Well, why didn't you just say that, rather than adding in all the extra stuff?" Cindy replies to Ms. Wei, paving over her embarrassment with irritation. She glances around at the walls, feeling claustrophobic, a fish in a steel bowl. One hand comes to smooth away the wrinkles in her forehead, as she reminds herself not to growl at their hosts. "Sor- I mean, yeah, that'd be good. Thanks."

Moonshadow pauses awkwardly, glancing around again. "So, uh, lead the way?"

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 4/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*-1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them*.


Kai is left scratching his head at the Hierophants' answer to Ronin's question, and is left feeling like most of it went over his head. He never really was a fan of riddles. Luckily Ronin seems to grasp the words and it isn't long before she has a follow up question, asking about a City of the Dead. However it's the Hierophants' answer to his own question that gives him pause.

"They shone like the sun"

There's only one person that springs to mind when he hears that. Well technically two, but only one worth seriously considering. Light-Bringer. If she was involved in what was happening, then the Smith's warning was on point. This was going to be a lot of trouble. But if they pulled it off, no-one would ever forget them. One question above all still bugged him though

"What is the 'Wave'? It can't be a literal, like a Tsunami or a Tidal Wave, that wouldn't be a threat to a city of superheroes. So what exactly is it?"

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Lanuola folds her arms around her waist at Cindy's indirect chastisement, feeling herself start to glow a bit as she feels a twinge of embarrassment. Her sister was right, of course. Freely answering any question was a quick way to get into trouble. She'd apparently have to try and strike a balance between the honesty needed for Kintsugi, and the practicalities of the real world.

Miss Wei's response, however, catches her off-guard. She finds herself blinking in confusion as she tries to make the necessary mental gear shift to understand what their host was getting at. She was gratified, at least, that Cindy had apparently also missed the hidden meanings. Rubbing behind her neck, she nodded her agreement with her sister. "Umm, yeah I, uh, I wouldn't mind going to the waiting room. I think, uh, I think we'd need to think about your offer a bit."

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.


The panels snap back to Silk and the others. The angle is pulled back, showing the scope of the cavernous room. It's very poorly lit, appearing to be filled with crates and containers full of who knows what. Materials storage? Product waiting to be shipped? Or things better left under wraps?

Silk stands in the darkness, peering out at it, Tiger Shark and the Huntsman behind her. The panels show a close-up of Silk's face with the others framed over her shoulder. Despite the white porcelain mask covering the top half of her face, the quiver tugging at the corner of her mouth betrays her annoyance. *"No one's going to find anything if you can't keep your mouth shut! Give me, like, 10 seconds of actual quiet here."*

A progressive series of panels shows Silk as she takes the ends of the unassuming red scarf wrapped around her neck and unwinds it purposefully, then reties it around her head, covering both her masked eyes and her ears. The panels pull back out to show a side profile of Silk, the others, and the rest of the room. Another panel shows the same angle, but the backgrounds and physical objects are less distinct and fading. One last panel shows the same scene in photo negative, with the black and white flipped. 

The next page is a full two-page splash, a low perspective looking up. Much of the Monkey Island skyscraper can be seen, walls, floors, and ceilings drawn as thin, barely-perceptible sketches like most other physical objects. There are silhouettes of people speckled about. Most are featureless black, but some are colored and stick out more prominently. *Silk's* lines and features are soft like everything else, but she's picked out in purple. *Tiger Shark* and *The Huntsman* are gray. On the same level, three other figures are discernible: *Sunburst*, *Moonshadow*, and *Miss Wei*. *Tsunami*, *The Lion*, and * Miss Wu* are higher up in the building. and there are two other gray silhouettes farther up as well. Near the very peak of the skyscraper is a nearly featureless speck of gold.

The following page after that is another two-page splash, this one from a higher angle looking down. Again we see *Silk*, *Tiger Shark*, and *The Huntsman*. But about two floors below them, the entire level (and bottom of the page) is blocked out. Nothing can be seen save for thick swirling cosmic nebulae of
whites on a dense field of dark purples and blacks. Clearly, there's _something_ there.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled 11 to *unleash* to extend her senses.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Sunburst, Moonshadow, Miss Wei: Going Up*

Miss Wei gives another bow, motioning to the elevator you arrived on. _"This way."_ The elevator trip, long on the way down, is longer on the way up as the numbers go from the aughts to the high twenties. The building is, owing to the swiftly approaching dusk, fairly empty. The few workers who remain pay you no mind as you're brought to a room your whole family could live in with room to spare. Greenry splashes the panels as vines grow about them, the rich smell of earth and rain saturate the open room and a small waterfall dominates the center of the space. The water plays a merry tune on a series of tubes that run through the instilation and a large balcony opens to the outside with several cherry blossom trees to provide shade.

Beneath, the city is alive.

You're more than twenty stories up now and the world below is small. Only the Monsoon, the ever present giant, looms larger than you now. Cars blur by through the highways and byways of San Fransapporo and to the north the mighty Sleeping Giants, redwood trees of epic size, sits as a gentle shadow in the hectic splash of neon greens and blues and reds that dominate the active city. To the south west, your small home is buried in the riot of colors. Your family too, tucked away in the ever growing expanse that is San Fransapporo. The skies above remain the steel colored sheet of clouds not yet full enough to rain, the drizzle from earlier persisting even now.  Birds sing in small hovels built into the sides of the building, lush canopies of trees block the view to other floors below and swift movements from squirrels disturb the branches.

Above, the city is alive.

Miss Wei's small voice brings the panels back to the room, motioning to a large refrigerator. _"We've supplied you with snacks for your wait, if you find yourselves hungry. Is it your intention to go next?"_ There's no telling how long Tsunami is going to be with Miss Wu, or if they'll even come down until you're all done. You could cut in line if you felt that team would be next. Of course, there's a large TV and some of your personal favorite foods to throw yourselves into. Someone's clearly been doing research. Maybe Ronin and Ground Zero've done all that needs done and this will be an otherwise easy night out? _"Or, if you feel it appropriate to go last, your other team members might require your aid in the previous task. No matter, there is a phone to reach us when you've made up your mind. We will be calling when your friends have concluded their meeting."_ With another bow, Miss Wei excuses herself. 

Regardless of when you're going maybe it'd be a good time to discuss what you're going to ask this thing? See what needs to be said, in case the others missed it? There's always the topic from the previous day, boys being boys. Either way, there's time for you to talk. What do you do?

*Silk, Tiger Shark, Huntsman: Basement 001*

The panels show more, the light show pinging several other areas of the looming skyscrapper. Near the top, near enough to between where Sunburst and Moonshadow have moved and where Tsunami and The Lion have settled, your prize awaits. You've seen it before, that fateful night with The Iron Devil. The Imperial Key. It shines with a multi-colored light that casts the numerous black silhouettes even more starkly against your vision than the rest. Heavily guarded is an understatement and there's no telling who those people are or what they're carrying. Not to mention what else might be in there you can't see. This will be no easy task though you see the other two gray images working their way closer. The plan is going even now.

Your attention however is brought back to the here and now. If the prismatic display from above draws you upward, the nebulous energies from below drag you down to meet your expanding senses. A maw of pristine light, the sound of waves, of your "team" breathing, of the air condition's rattle, and music. Its attention isn't immediate of course, you asked for ten seconds and you get about nine of them before whatever _it_ is finds you. The tenth second is consumed by the smattering of blacks and violets, violins and piano and a voice that pierces the darkness.

"Little shadow. This one sees you." The piano and instruments drown out any other sound. There is only in this moment you and the voice and the presence. All around you, suffocating like a wave that's pulled you under. You've felt this before. Fighting ghosts in Karakuri, struggling and bleeding before you found it. The sash. Before it found _you_. The Chickadee's words ring in your mind unbidden.

_"You weren't but a child when the waves struck. Karakuri Town was to be a jewel of the city. A beacon, a safe haven for the poor. Stormsoul changed it with a snap of his fingers. He was just some...minion. A lackey...but he found the spear there. Like it was waiting for him._

It's been a year since then. Before you walked in the hollowed out remains of a bloated and dead city. Ghosts and worse and there among it all was the sash. You can feel it around you and you can feel the pull of whatever it is through it even stronger than its mere presence around you. Lance, Stormsoul, found the Spear in the ruins of Karakuri Town. A key to an Elder force of storms. Karakuri Town where The Storm King was fought and vanquished. Here now, something similar stands before you. Where the ghosts and specters of the long dead were filled with malice and rage, this thing...it...is filled only with curiosity. "Another like you was here before. Little Shadow. Others now, like you, are here as well. You will not find what it is you have come here for. This one has seen it. The Key has gone beyond your reach, and theirs."


*Ronin, Ground Zero: Basement 003*

For a moment the Hierophant seems distant, if a thing like this can seem anything more than what it is. The mask in the tank shifts but is brought back to the question in a moment. "The one who bares the history on their shoulders is no longer in the City of the Dead. It is merely there that the war began. It is there the war ended. This one has no answers, the spell wrought barrs all who look upon it. Only the one remains, to have seen it. To remember. Her punishment. To find the City of the Dead, you need only a boat. It sits across the waters, a scar on the Isle of Bears. There you will only find despair and ghosts. To tread in the City of the Dead, you will surely be among them." The music rises but the creatures tone remains steady. "The Wave."

As if to answer Ground Zero before he even asks. "Rises. A prison wrought will in time be worn away. Malignant is the poison that seeps into the soil. A dream will end and the history lost shall return. Those who forged the prison saw this, those who beat the irons to shape fear this, those who wish to banish the Dark await this. One cannot banish the Dark, it is in all of us, in all of you. Humans. Such fragile things, to live where Light meets Dark. This one has no more answers for you. That Which was Broken, better by its Brokeness, Oh Flatterer. There is naught but death in these halls. You are not prepared. Best by the Light, drowned by the Dark, a Rogue's men will find you. This one has seen it. This one sees you. There is no escape from this end. You too are in the prison yet do not see its bars."


*After Dark: Insert 3*


*He wasnt much to look at. Scrawny. Scared. But he had such a presence in the meeting room wed all been drug into. He radiated calm and with all the things going on in my life, I needed that. The rest of the team, Phantom...Turbulencethey bullied him a bit but Eibon just persevered. I wasnt sure if he had any powers really, like Miss All Sunday, and I doubt anyone else on the team knew either. One day he just...whips them out. Wed been separated from the others, fighting some minions of The Viper Queen, and I was just pasting them into the floor and against the walls. Really brutal stuff, no one was there to temper me really and Id had the worst argument with my parents to date. I remember it vividly.*

Impact closes her eyes, her body shivering. *I remember it all, like still photos. Id been using my powers to move laundry carts for my father and in walks my mom. I was doing twice the work without even trying, my parents were getting old, they needed the help. I spent a week living on the streets after that until my parents were willing to just forget it. Gloss over it. I wasnt ever allowed to help them with the laundry carts again. They were willing to just forget everything, to overlook it if it meant we could keep our standing in the River Districts community. There were days we almost seemed normal to everyone looking in but I knew the truth. It itched under my skin, burned away at me. I grew to hate them and that hate just made me stronger. I fed on it, Id use it to train and to pummel people and to bully people and so much more. For every fight Id get in, every ripped shirt and bloody nose theyd just yell for a day and by the next...breakfast was normal. Id do even crazier things, daring them to step over it. They did every single time. 
*
She shakes her head. *It ate them up though...until they forgot that too. The prison, I told you. In the end they forgot they even had a daughter, when the dust settled. They forgot but I remembered every lecture. Remember every lecture. Like it was yesterday. A good girl should be studying. A good girl should be looking to give them grandchildren. Oh how they went on about that particular subject. First period and they were already*

Impact, please. Master Sun cuts in, a handkerchief over his mouth and nose. I believe youre getting off topic. You were discussing Eibon and your fight against the Viper Queen?

Impact opens her eyes, giving a smirk to the pale Sun. *Oh right. Well circle back to all that later. We havent gone over the pimple years or the braces. Anyway, a few of the Queens men got the jump on me. Had me held down with magnetic cuffs and were just wailing on me. Out of nowhere Eibon, who theyd cornered, sent them flying. I couldnt see at first but after that the rest of the mooks just...disappeared. Sucked into shadow. Hed just...willed the Dark to do his whim. Hed corralled it, coerced it. We didnt speak for almost a month after that. Not for lack of trying. He avoided me like a plague. Went on missions alone or with others but not me. I didnt tell anyone then, I probably should have. I guess the Guardians always knew, knew what he was. What he was capable of.*

Master Sun raises a hand, waving the handkerchief about like some small flag. What exactly was he capable of?

Impacts gaze is unwavering as she stares down Master Sun. One could very well, the setting nonwithstanding, think that the latter was the prisoner and Impact the one in control. *I dont think he was born with them mind you...wed never discussed that...but he was a smart kid, remember? Too smart. He found a Repository, he never told me how, and that just set the ball rolling. He had a hundred of them, more, by the time he showed me his collection. Spellbooks and ritual scrolls and Repositories and treaties on meditation and medical books about Metagenes. He taught himself to be a Metahuman and then he just kept going. That much knowledge...it has a way of changing you. The Sorcerer, The Storm King, half a dozen other nightmares roaming the edges of our world...Ive cataloged them all now. After I lost Sam.* A shiver runs through Impacts form.* Most of them are happy to remain there, outside our little bubble, gnawing on the edges of reality or whatever it is they are disposed to do now that theyve changed. Some arent. The Storm King wanted to drown our city for the actions of the Weather Report. They locked him away, they made him become one of these things but most did it willingly...or at least not against their will. Somewhere in their delusion they might not have wanted it but they werent themselves long before they hit this stage. The Guardians owed the city the chance to put Eibon down. They knew, they saw it plain and they said nothing. They could have avoided all of this but they wanted to see where Eibon would go.*

Another shiver runs through Impacts form, her head falling slowly as she once more closes her eyes. Tears well in the corner of her wrinkled face. Most would forget that Impact is almost in her mid sixties by looking at her but in this one shot the weight of all those years are practically hewn into her through all the pain, the guilt, the toil and lonely nights. The panels pull out to frame Impact in her prison, the otherwise normally black space filled instead with a montage of a legion of other characters. The mini-panels are small for many, the Junior League and the Guardians West of course. Further up a large number of former villain teens turned heroes. At the top Hive and the former Bruja. All of those small panels shatter, the darkness returns save for two baleful white orb like holes behind Impact. Her tattoos writhe.

*He killed everyone.*

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 2, Hopeless (-2 on *unleash*)
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  -1*Mundane:*  +2
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.

*"'I don't buy that...'"* Mosi says under his breath, repeating Max's words, as the two boys express their feelings to each other in an elevator. Below his Lion-shaped helm, Mis's cool blue eyes seem unmoved by Tsunami's speech. Compelling though his words are, they are little match for a perspective hard-wired in over 17 years of privilege, hope and sudden and crushing despair. Still, there is _no one_ on the team that the Lion trusts more than Max, except maybe Hikari. And that was different, it was more like... admiration than the hard-fought camaraderie that Max and Mosi had built with one another over months of fighting as a pair, the two 'outsiders' carrying each other back to the Surf Shop battered and bruised in equal measure. So, rather than simply lashing out, the refugee prince takes in Tsunami's words. All of them. And then he takes Tsunami's outstretched hand, eager to pick himself up off the floor. Mosi uses his other palm to help thrust himself up -- a feat that unintentionally stalls the elevator for a second, before it clicks back into movement.

*"It's an interesting philosophy, hahaha! Don't worry, I told you that I wouldn't leave you hanging. 'Til the bitter end."* Suddenly a grin rushes across Mosi's face, realizing he needs to deflect from the fact that he probably doesn't come off as overtly reassured. *"You know, 'Tsu, I'm pretty sure this is the most I've ever heard you say... like... ever! But I like this side of you, you should show it more often! You know, that's why I voted you for you for leader. Not that I don't love Hikari... Wait, not like that. Sekhmet! You know what I mean."* He rolls his eyes, gives a perfect smile, the giant of a boy suddenly _acting_ like himself again. 

*"Anyway, I'm not about to go all Lightbringer on you, so don't even worry about that... I think... I think that I just needed to vent a bit. I'm not about to stop keeping the faith. Hikari brought me into the team for a reason, and it wasn't to be an anchor weighing everybody down."* Mosi says, though he doubts that isn't an accurate description of his current status on the team. Tsunami had reacted _so_ intensely, The Lion was quite sure if it was out of distrust for the Lion, or because of the trauma they had suffered both apart and together the day before at the hands of a hero who had turned decidedly _un_heroic. Suddenly, Mosi realizes that the two superheroes have had what turned out to be a pretty deeply personal chat in a very small, contained space with a almost entirely silent stranger. _Awkward..._

*"Sorry about this, Miss... Wei, was it? I swear we are normally the quiet ones!"* Whether she looks skeptical or not, he quickly adds in with a head-scratch. *"Well, Tsunami is, I'm always this annoying, it seems. At least, according to Ronin and Zero."* He quickly glances to Tsunami, worried his self-deprecation will set the other boy off again. So the Prince leans his stubbled jaw in close to Tsunami, whispering into his ear. *"Hey. Thank you, 'Tsu. Seriously."* 

If Miss Wei has nothing to say about their interaction, we turn the page to a splash of the modern-esque workshop; Mosi looking out of window with an eye for trouble as a lightning strike behind him, and Tsunami, distracted from his task to try to comfort him. 

*"Sekhmet, Tsunami! I appreciate all the support, but I'm not exactly Liddle Mosi anymore! You needn't coddle me so much."* The Lion groans audibly. He realizes he might be coming across as a little ungrateful given all that Max had said and revealed in their conversation to try and make him feel better and be better.  *"I was just wondering if I could get some fresh air, was all. Nothing to get worried over. I'd be proud to contribute to the project in any way I can, though I don't see myself being all that useful outside of grunt labor. But I'm happy to to provide that if you'll take the lead."* He pulls his arm in, and tuts his head into a loosely formal bow, half-joking, but it's an action that anyone on the team could observe was usually a sign of deep respect that the Lion reserved for orders from the team's stalwart leader.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


We cut to Lanuola's perspective as she stands in the elevator, patiently waiting for them to arrive at their destination. Her posture is faintly uncomfortable, looking as though she'd really rather be somewhere else. The next panel shows her eyes looking up, a look of surprise on her face as the elevator's doors open, the splitting doors creating twin shadows that leave a strip of illumination that cuts through the centre of the panel. Then the panels shift out into the room itself, showing the trio stepping out into the waiting room. The angle makes them look small, almost dwarfed by the room they find themselves in. Lanuola herself is looking up toward the plants and flowing water, her body language loudly expressing her wonder.

Cutting close to her, we see that she is smiling broadly, her skin illuminated from within as her amazement shines through. She claps her hands to her mouth, unintentionally laughing a little. "E manaia iinei...*"

She all but jogs over to the waterfall, planting her hands on the rocky sides of the decorative plunge pool as she gazes up at the dramatic feature. As distracted as she is by the splendour of the room, she almost misses Miss Wei's questions and suggestions, only belatedly remembering she wasn't here to sight-see. Giving an embarrassed rub behind her neck, she straightens up, turning back to their host. Before she can say something to come to a decision, Miss Wei is already excusing herself. Returning the bow with a bob of her head, Lanuola waits for the woman to leave. As soon as she has, she runs over to Cindy with a massive grin on her face.

"Vaʻai i lenei nofoaga!** It's incredible!" She half turns away, looking out over the city. Her reflection is clear in the glass opposite, illuminated by her own inner light, "I almost don't want to leave..."

Translator's notes - *"It's beautiful here..."
**"Look at this place!"

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Tsunami and The Lion: Research Bay*


With that done and concluded, attention can be given to the room and its environs. The glass walls are multi-function it would seem, not only allowing you a good view outside but also to shield whatever goes on here from the world beyond as well. Breaching the glass would be nothing short of impossible without breaking it, no real latches or other methods of escape seem present. There's probably some method to get out and to a balcony just below in the room, but when you get past the main entrance the daunting task is made clear.

With more time to glance over the work bay, the tools seem set beside what must be the task ahead. Casings of brilliant metal gleam under the cool light, wiring and other arcane materials litter the station. Blueprints hover nearby and while they display what needs done on a technical level...whatever this stuff is? What it's function might be? That eludes even you Tsunami. More casings of the silvery metal lay nearby, the display showing a completed form of what might well be an awl though much too large for a human hand and with no wooden grip in sight for them to be attached. Further instructions scrawl by when you start to look the blueprints over. There is materials enough for six such items, and more if needed. The Smith at least giving some kind of help even now so you won't mess this up too much. Notes indicate that any of the remaining metal can be taken back to your base. If there is any.



*Spoiler: The Lion*
Show

You made an assess a long while ago. It was a miss. Mark a Condition.

*Spoiler: Tsunami*
Show

Time to ra-ra-roll.

*Tinker, Tailored:* Roll + Superior to complete the task ahead. On a miss, the number of "spikes" that the Smith wanted can't be completed with the materials presented. Mark a Condition, there are no remaining materials to be had. On a 7-9, you make all six but have to use any extra materials presented. On a 10+, no surprises here. You make all six with metal to spare. Take a goodly portion of Mithril back to base when you get there.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* *2/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.


It's clear their time with the Hierophant has drawn to an end, and Ronin believes they have received some helpful, albeit cryptic, information.

As well as an unsettling warning, if she is interpreting the beings words correctly.

*Our thanks for your time, your information, and your warning, great Hierophant,* she replies, glancing aside at Zero.  *We two might come up wanting, but there are more of us than that here this night.*  Untangling her pattern of thinking from the convoluted mode speaking with the Hierophant had thrust upon her, she jerks her head at Zero toward the ramp and turns that way herself.  The panels sound effects once more show the echoing thump thump of her footfalls, and she has _Chisei_ check for cell signal while they wait for their guide to return.

No dice  not that shes particularly surprised.  Shes going to have to get to work on a decent communications suite, it seems.

*Sp, little problem,* she tells Zero quietly, glancing up the ramp.  *Beset by Light? Drowned by Dark? Rogues men?  I dont know how the Rogue got some of her celestial goons down here, but apparently were due to run into them, if the Hierophant is to be believed.*  Not that shes sure how its coming up with those sorts of predictions; perhaps some really good security hookups and advanced predictive modelling?

*We need to get back to the others,* she continues in her low tone.  *There might be more down here than we can handle just the two of us, but I doubt they managed to sneak enough in here that we cant manage with the whole team,* she adds with a fair degree of certainty.

Well.  The whole team, minus Hikari.

Looking back to Zero  to Kai  she looks him over to see how he is handling the aftermath of this encounter.

*How are you holding up?* she asks, almost hesitantly.  She's not so good with the whole 'feels' stuff, but she's the only one here for him right now.  *I can't imagine that was all that easy, considering...well, considering.  You...need anything?*

Ack.  Thank _goodness_ it's just the two of them at the moment....



*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Comfort/Support GZ.  *11*.  Bam!  +1 Team to pool.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* 
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


Max does feel a bit embarrassed, having rambled on quite so much, when *Mosi* points out its the most hes ever heard out of him. But he has a strong, if particular, set of morals, and cares deeply for his team. When those two things combine, apparently it is a recipe for a forceful reaction. Tsu nods his head slightly in acknowledgement; *Mosis* vote had meant a lot to him, at the time. Hed still conceded to *Hikaris* leadership without protest, but even the one vote had meant he had done so without being entirely ashamed.

Tsu for the most part pretended as if *Miss Wei* hadnt been there the entire time, not reacting when *Lion* was quick to apologize to her for being privy to what really should have been a private conversation. Hes not entirely sure if he did his job to revitalize his team mate, being that hes obviously believed *Mosis* jovial mask and taken it for granted in the past. But he hopes.

*Its not coddling...* Max insists once *Miss Wei* has left the immediate area, a bit tersely, though not abnormal for the often gruff sounding boy. *I have a feeling this project might be a little frustrating, is all... The ones The Smith throws my way usually arent without a grunt labor aspect, either. Have to make sure its a chore, you know?* He explains, still not entirely understanding what hes seeing in the blueprints. However, he does a double take at the silvery metal after a delayed pause, his eyes slowly widening as he at least realizes what hes meant to be working with. Its a look of genuine shock and anxious concern that Tsunami is rare to display. *...Holy sh*t.*

_Mithril!_

Theres a split second where hes immensely excited to be able to touch and work with Mithril. But then reality comes crashing in, as it always does. This isnt just some lesson where he gets to experiment with The Smiths scraps and zero consequences. This is a project hes meant to take on essentially professionally, to pay back a favour for both The Smith and Wukongs efforts. With a very special, expensive, rare material hes never actually used.

_...This is above my paygrade, and Im probably going to mess it up, help or none. Maybe I should take the fall on my own. Tell Mosi to get out of here._

*I... must have really made her mad...* Max breathes, slowly letting out a tense sigh as that brief flash of excited shock crumbles to something even rarer. Resignation. Defeat? Max lifts his arms, running his hands over the top of his head in a somewhat anxious gesture. 

_Rally. Rally. Its too soon to give up._ 

The gesture changes, Maxs hands beginning to fidget instead, making sure all of his hair is pulled out of his face. He then hastily lowers his arms again and starts pulling his gauntlets off, almost a little frantically. On one hand, hes going to need to be _careful_ in tackling this project. On the other, he needs to get started _immediately_ and figure out how to pull this off. It's something like a surprise exam almost. He's been working towards something like this, but he's still not sure he's ready. The Smith must think there's a chance, if she put him up to it.

*...The only way Im going to be able to make all... six of these in... any conceivable amount of time, is with help. Even then...* He trails off, though shakes his head, trying not to be so pessimistic. He has to believe he is up to the challenge. Pausing briefly, he glances up at Lion again. *Forget coddling, I really need you, buddy. I dont know if well be able to take a turn talking to the Hierophant, even with the both of us working on this. I could just phone it in... But Id like not to. And just trust that Ronin and GZ got the bulk of the answers we need. This could be really useful for us, if we could save any of this metal. And you know... not having Wukong Industries and The Smith annoyed with us would be great too. We need every advantage. Sorry about this. Ready for a crash course in smithing?* 

Max starts to grab tools and lay them out on the workspace in the order that he thinks hes going to need them per the instructions, pointing towards one of The Smiths hammers, one that seems a little comically large in most other peoples hands. *Will you bring that over? Always wanted to use it. Didnt exactly see it like this in my head though...*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a *5* for *Tinker, Tailored*. Going to spend 1 Team _selfishly_ to boost the roll, ignoring the narrative (rather than the team) and forfeiting a chance to talk to the Hierophant, with Raz's permission. Preemptively counting on a confirmed +1 from Mosi in aid, so thatll boost it to *7* and (just barely) a success! Raising *Superior* by 1 and lowering *Mundane* by 1.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 0/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +1
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*-1


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them*.


Kai follows Ronin as she moves away from Hierophant and goes back the way they came. His heads swimming as he tries to make heads or tails of what the Hierophant told them. Fortunately, Ronin seems to have a far better grasp on what was said, and gives her interpretation of the Hierophant's words, talking about how she's expecting trouble, and that they should meet up with the rest of the team as soon as possible.

After the fight at the River Market, and hearing of Ronin's own exploits that day, Kai is at first confident in their ability to take on any goons that are sent their way. Then he remembers just what sort of place they are in, and the level of skill it would take to infiltrate it. These goons were more likely to be of the weak-ass hydrokinetic and not so weak Bruja variety, than the Coyote's Knights sort. And while one-on-one, he doubted he or Ronin would have a problem with enemies of that level, if there were more than that, well... both he and Ronin are tough, but neither of them are invulnerable.

He nods in agreement of her assessment. And then she goes and asks him if he's doing alright. At first he's surprised by the question, but as she keeps talking, stumbling through her justification for the question, he can't help but chuckle a little at her social awkwardness. He's reminded that it wasn't just the fact that she was curious about the Cacophony, that led to him telling her the most about his time in that plane. It was because she genuinely cared about other people. In her own socially awkward way.

"When you find yourself trapped in a world inhabited by creatures that feed off of the emotional energy of humans, you learn pretty quickly learn to push down any particularly strong emotion, otherwise you might catch the attention of something like that," he gestures back down towards the Hierophant. "Though to be fair, he was way bigger than anything I saw in the Cacophony. I'll admit it put me off guard for a moment, but after that, I think I just kinda instinctively defaulted back to suppressing emotions, so right now I'm fine. No guarantee for later though. What about you? How was your first meeting with a High-Elemental?"

As the duo reach the top of the ramp, with Ronin's warning in mind, Ground Zero puts up a hand to stop his teammate. "Hold-up a sec, I want to try something," he explains as he put a hand to the wall, trying to push his powers through the solid wall and through it get an idea of the layout of the floor and anyone that might be lurking nearby. And he sees... nothing.

He almost laughs at himself. What the hell was he thinking? Subtle s*** like this wasn't what he was about. Since when did he need to see through walls? He already knows all he needs to know about this place, and that is the fact it breaks. Everything does. Everything except him. That's how he survived the Cacophony, and that's how he's going to survive this 'wave'.

He thinks back to how he'd been acting lately, his conversations with others. All that s*** where he tried to be clever. That just wasn't him. It was time to find some bad guys and knock some heads together. 

"Nevermind, let's keep going," he tells Ronin as he starts moving towards the elevator. His steps are more confident than before, and a small smile on his face to go along with his reaffirmed sense of self. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled Unleash Your Powers to try extending senses (seismic Sense). Rolled a 5. That makes 5 potential. Unlocking Moment of Truth as Advancement. Potential reset to zero.

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow
*Conditions:* Angry, Hopeless
*Potential:* 3/5

Cindy keeps her arms folded for the entire trip up, one foot monotonously tapping against the steel floor*. As the doors open she steps back, letting her sister go first, before following behind, willing herself not to be over-awed by the grand scenery.

_'I'm not going to be impressed, I'm not going to be impressed, I'm not going to - okay, that's kinda impressive,'_ she concludes ruefully, gazing around the spacious, _'apartment? lounge? Waiting room?'_ Despite herself, she feels a grin stretch across her face, and her arms slowly unfold as she takes in the scene, tension draining from her shoulders. Standing still, Cindy watches Lanuola almost run across the room, eager to explore, and her smile grows a little wider. 

"I mean, that's Tsunami's decision," she replies to Ms. Wei, half turning to look at her. "But I think we'll probably go last. And, ah, thanks!" She calls out to the woman's retreating back, who doesn't appear to wait for a response. For a moment Moonshadow looks after her, then shrugs slightly and turns her attention back to her sister**.

"I know, right?" Cindy replies to her sister. "And, y'know, I wouldn't be here if it wasn't for you. It's your powers that let us play with the big boys, after all." She lets the thought hang for a moment, then punches her sister lightly in the shoulder, smirking as she does. "So thanks for the view, sis."

*And thus, in a feat thought impossible by conventional science, she found a sound more annoying than elevator music

**Also the view, but the sister's the more important thing here, after all

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I think that getting a kickass trip to the top of the tower of awesomeness qualifies for a _triumphant celebration on her part_? If that's considered kosher, then Cindy will tell Lan that she's awesome 'cause of her super-superpowers, and thus add a team to the pool.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


The focus of the panels shifts to have the backs of the two sisters in the foreground, slightly blurred and out of focus, with their reflections in the glass the centre point. Lanuola flinches as Cindy hits her shoulder, but her mirrored image shows she's grinning. An embarrassed look on her face. She shakes her head, bumping her shoulder into Cindy's in turn, "Well, uh, I wouldn't even be _doing_ any of this if you didn't push me to. You've, uh, you've gotta take some of that credit yourself."

Her reflection smiles back at the pair of them, and she's content to let the moment hang for a few seconds, then breaks into a bigger grin, turning back to her sister, "Want to raid the snacks..?"

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 3


*Ground Zero, Ronin, Miss Shu: Basement 001*

Your ping outwards tells you little Ground Zero though somewhere in the shadows, Silk may well notice a blip in her own placid meditation. Nothing huge, nothing compared to the overwhelming presence of the Heirophant but enough to give notice. Someone was looking outward. Someone suspects there's others here. That should be worrying enough for the young villero. Or herlain . No matter, she's other things to contend with before she can get to you.

Miss Shu is waiting for you at the top of the ramp, Ground Zero and Ronin. _"We trust your visit was been more productive. Your teammates have opted to wait for you in our designated guest suite. If you'll follow me?"_ She offers a bow before motioning you both to the elevator. The ride should provide time for more banter if you need, it is quite a long way up as indicated, but in time you are presented with the sweeping suite that Sunburst and Moonshadow have made themselves more or less at home in. Miss Shu however remains near the door, a silent gargoyle of imposing size and threat one might argue, obviously waiting for you to conduct your busies before stepping in once more.

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 2, Hopeless (-2 on *unleash*), Guilty (-2 on *provoke* or *assess*)
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  -1*Mundane:*  +2
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.

*"What Heriophant, Tsu'?"*  Mosi blurts out cheekily, face hidden in the panel, walking across the lab. *"Say no more. No apologies necessary, except from me to you. I've never fancied myself much of a smith, sorry to say, but I'll give it everything I've got. I trust you that this is the right call. And if I-- if we have to miss out on the meeting with the giant... space-thingy*, so be it. The team deserves that much at least... well... from me. You've done nothing wrong."* Mosi rolls his shoulder with a small sigh, his biceps practically oiling themselves in preparation. _It's my fault the team is divided. And that kinda sucks. But..._ The young Lion yanks up one of the Smith's hammers at his teammates request, less oversized in his hands than most, before slinking over to Tsunami in a confident strut, swinging the tool like an idiot -- clearly unaware that the hammer is as impressive as it is, both to Tsunami and in its sheer weight & size. He lays his hand in an mighty pat onto Tsunami's shoulder as he thrusts the hammer into Tsunami's center with a laugh.

*"Hey, at least I get to hit something! My trademark move. Laying the smackdown on some mythical metal sounds pretty therapeutic right about now. Hahaha, I think I'm starting to get a sense of why you like this activity so much."*  He smiles, his brow now teasingly cocked.

*Technical Term.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Spending 1 Team from pool to boost Tsunami's roll to smith Mithral.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.


For a moment, Silk can't move, can't think, even forgets to breathe. Like a mouse caught in the petrifying gaze of a cobra, like Frodo before the Eye of Sauron, she stands frozen.

_What are you?_

As soon as the moment passes, she withdraws from the shadows, whipping the scarf off of her head and almost knocking off her mask in the process. She falls to her knees, gasping for air. She knows where to go. And where _not_ to go. Waving a hand to ward off Tiger Shark and the Hunstman, she manages to get out a few words between gasps. *"I saw it! The key. It's up, at least thirty floors."*

Swiftly pushing herself to her feet, she replaces the scarf carefully around her neck. She has to get to the ket, fast. _Can't risk a shadow walk that far. Not with that thing around._ The panel shows her face in profile, with a map of the building imposed next to her head as she plots a course. *"We have to go through the Archives. This way!"*

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 2



*Tsunami and The Lion: Research Bay*

Time certainly flies while you're building. The going is hard, another two hands making it easier but the task before you...may never really have been intended to be finished at the rate it's gone and the ease it's gone through. A lesson in humility maybe, from The Smith? To use Mithril to do it seems unlikely. Eventually The Lion's help isn't needed, the work growing technical and difficult and with precision.

Miss Wu seems to have stepped away through it all as well, leaving you on your own. If there ever was a time to get out and start some trouble Lion, now would be it. Tsunami is distracted with work, work that you can no longer help with, and your minder is missing. What do you do?


*Tumult, Polaris: High Above*

The panels pan up and up, past the archives and into a secure room. The archives below are a sprawling affair, pillars standing in an otherwise expansive area that runs almost the entire length of the skyscrapper. The pillars themselves pulse with light, holographic displays at contact points while large monitors hang above like strange fruit. The room above, another three or so stories, is much smaller. Four armed men stand diligently around a black monolithic box while security cameras pan the room in a full 360 range. The lights, mounted in the floor, flicker for several moments and when they return the cameras are smoking ruins and the four guards lay out cold on the floor with a dart in each of their necks.

Above, the culprits reconnect. Polaris glows with an unearthly violet glow while Tumult slides a dart gun out from a seam in the ceiling tiles above. "That's that. Team two should be a go. You call our escape route?" Tumult asks, keeping the dart gun oddly angled in frame, the tension in the small crawl space palpaple until Polaris's light dims.

"Yeah, there's a terrace not to far. You'll get a pick up but I have to stay. Seems one of the Warlord's girls is here with her team." Polaris brings up a holographic display from a tablet he procures from his suit. The faces of Yami no Yojimbo hover in the dark. Tsunami, Lion, Sunburst and Moonshadow, Ground Zero and Hikari are all on display. Hikari is darkened out, marked with an MIA stamp. Sunburst is similar marked but highlighted in red. "Danger, imminent dispatch". Tumult's eyes scan the pictures, a frown forming on his face.

"Alright, best of luck to you. Let's get to the LZ."

The panels shift outside. The storm has come and the two young men wait near another downed security guard with a pulsing beacon.

"Say..." Tumult starts, disceetly moving closer to Polaris as they wait near the edge as the sound of a helicopter grows near. "Why didn't they include me in this hit?" It's an earnest question and a distraction in one as Tumult moves to be heard over howling winds and rain.

Polaris gives a surprised look, shrugging a little. "You've got a no-kill clause in your contract thanks to the Wolf. The Warlords want all of these guys dead. You're not eligible."

The frown from before grows deeper on Tumult's face, the helicopter's lights in sight through the clouds. "Well. It's only for heroes anyway." With a sudden movement forward Tumult slams himself into Polaris. The other teen only has time enough to utter a scream before he falls, swallowed up by the clouds below. 

*Silk et all: Basement 001*

"Ancient. This will not be our last meeting, Little Shadow." the reply returns even as you reel from it. The dark shadow beneath, darker than your own, remains. Neither of your "team" rush to help you even as you try and keep them at distance though your moment of recovery is interrupted as your earpiece crackles to life. A cunning method for quick communication between you and your actual "teammate" Tumult provided by the Kodo. "We've cleared the way, I've hit a snag." comes the other operative's voice. "There's heroes here. Polaris thinks we should make a move and neutralize them. I'm on it, prioritize your mission. Take out the trash" The inflection on yours is clear. Something really did hit a snag, the Huntsman needs to go before you can secure the key.

Neither argue as you take charge either. Tiger Shark seems more than willing to follow your lead and The Huntsman remains as silent as ever. Getting to The Archives may well be the easiest part. Detail how you do it. Do you take out the Huntsman while you do so? If so, how?

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* *2/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.


Ronin is gratified that Zero seems to be handling this brush with his past so well, and supposes that skills like he describes probably _are_ rather critical to survival in such an alien environment, filled with pathophages.  His return question into how _she_ is handling herself in the aftermath takes her a bit off guard however; she hadnt even really considered that.

*I...hadnt really thought about it,* she replies, almost speaking her stream of consciousness as they followed their guide into the elevator.  *It was...fascinating,* she says finally, echoing her favourite pointy-eared alien.  *How such a creature could evolve at all, in an environment so alien, begs so many questions.*  The scientist in her had already been mulling the issue over; what environmental conditions could have selected for some of the more bizarre evolutionary traits she had seen?  And the sheer _size_ of it as well?

Atypically, however, she manages to wrench her attention back to the matter at hand.

*I dont tend to be all that emotional of a person,* she goes on, as if this is any real surprise to any of her teammates.  She can get enthusiastic, even passionate; but emotional?

Sadly, she herself doesnt entirely realize that this is for a reason surprisingly similar to that of Zeros; she too grew up in an environment where showing too much emotion could draw predators...if of a different sort. 

She would shrug, but the armours mobility doesnt really support it.  *So, I guess not a lot to snack on,* she says wryly as the long elevator ride carries them upward.

Eventually arriving at their destination, she lets out a low whistle at the sight of the sisters surroundings.

*Hard at work, I see,* she comments loudly, although theres wry humour in her tone.

----------


## Mr. E

Moonshadow
*Conditions:* Angry, Hopeless
*Potential:* 3/5

"Yep," Moonshadow replies to Ronin's comment, delicately pincering a chip between thumb and forefinger, "we're, like, working flat-out up here." She lets her head tilt back, rolling off the edge of the plush couch. Lying back on the cushions, Cindy dangles her feet over the backrest, head upside down and braid coiling on the ground. She grins toothily at Kai and Miho, then crunches on the chip, Adam's apple thrown into sharp relief as she swallows.

"I mean," she adds, watching them without showing any inclination to get up, "there was something we could have done, but we decided to let you do it. I mean," Cindy continues with an insouciant grin, "I've always felt that paperwork is really more your area than mine." Reaching for another handfull of chips, she munches on one, then rolls sideways, bringing her feet down and standing up. "Jokes - we will help, or watch you do it, at least. Anyway, how did you go, while we made friends with the mini-bar?"

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Lanuola looks over as Ronin and GZ make their entrance. With a mouthful of chocolate bar, and the offending snack clutched in one hand, she finds herself feeling a bit sheepish as Ronin reminds her that she wasn't here on a sightseeing tour. She works to try and quickly chew and swallow her mouthful, though not so quickly and obviously as to appear undignified in front of Kai, and as such her sister beats her to replying.

Cindy's response to their teammates only serves to heighten Lanuola's feelings of embarrassment. She rubs behind her neck as she finally reaches a point where she can speak, "We, uh, we were given an, uh, an unexpected offer. We, or, uh," She glances to her sister, "I guess at least _I_ didn't know, uh, didn't really know what to, uh, to do with it." Looking back to Kai and Miho, she continues, "Umm, Wukong have, uh, have offered to let us say, uh, say what we want them to tell other people about us. I think."

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.


Monkey Island might seem impregnable from the outside, but inside it's a complex, delicate web of guards, cameras, proximity sensors, and bio-metric locks, interwoven with plenty of redundant elevator systems and air ducts. Whoever had done the background work on this job had done it well. There were few enough missing guards and downed security sectors that they wouldn't be immediately noticed, but they had been strategically chosen to provide plenty of room to maneuver in the dark, figuratively speaking. By making use of an out-of-the-way service elevator, Silk and her squad soon arrive outside the Archives.

*"Security gets a lot tighter from here on. It's a finesse job, so I'll take it from here. If anything goes wrong, this is where security will come. If that happens, you know what to do. But take it easy, we don't want any casualties on this one. If it gets too heavy, scarper. Think you can manage that?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Silk knows that the team is here. She's leaving the Huntsman and Tiger Shark behind for the team to deal with while she makes her way toward the Key. The team takes out the villains, giving her plausible deniability, and the fight slows the team down, giving her time to get what she came here for.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 0/5

Kai lets out a low whistle as the elevator doors open and reveal the luxurious room. "Man, they could have used a bit of this interior decorating down stairs," Kai comments as he walks towards the sisters.

"The Hierophant's bigger than any I've seen before, and like speaking in riddles. Fortunately Ronin seemed to be able to catch what he/it/that-thing was saying," Kai says in response to Cindy's question.

When Lanuola finishes talking, Kai is silent for a moment as he takes in the two sisters. The clearly nervous Lanuola, and the seemingly too relaxed, Cindy. 

"I think we should all head over and sort out that info stuff while we have the chance. It'll give Tsu time to finish whatever he's doing, maybe even Hikari will be able to make it over here, and then we can decide what to do next as a team."

His words are said loud enough for everyone in the room to hear, but he looks at Ronin as he says it. Trying to tell her, without outright stating it, that he doesn't think the sisters should go down to the Hierophant.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

A bit late, but in response to Ronin's comfort and support I'm going to be shifting labels. As her asking him about how he felt reminded him that he's not in the same sort of environment he use to be in, and that it's ok for him to have emotions, I'll be shifting Mundane up and Freak down.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* *2/5*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.


It doesnt take a genius intellect to catch what Zero is getting at, and the thought of the Polynesian sisters descending to that..._presence_...doesnt fill Ronin with a sense of good times to be had by all.

*Literacy is a great asset in doing paperwork, yes,* Ronin fires back dryly at Moonshadow.  *The Heirophants words were...complicated but I think we got what we need.  I think we got as much as were going to, actually; I got the impression more answers werent going to be forthcoming,* she explains, glancing about the room as more details reveal themselves to her.

*But seriously  Wukong has given us the opportunity to give them PR copy that will officially come from them?* the excited cadence of her words are unmistakable; for someone whose entire heroic career is going to be a long-haul PR slog...well, this is fantastic!  Her mind starts racing as to how to best make use of this opportunity.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 3


*Silk et All: The Archive*

With deft maneuvering, the work that Tumult and Polaris pulled off while you climbed up and any number of other factors the climb to the Archives is...slow...though succesful. The massive floor as detailed previously is dark, only the holographic displays casting their light as lightning lances off in the distance through the various windows. The storm has rolled in. A few lights do flick on above you in the high ceiling on your way to the lone elevator shaft Silk, shutting off as you three reach your actual goal.

The Huntsman and Tiger Shark don't seem too terribly upset with your gameplan, both happy enough to post up next to the elevator door as you travel up. And up. And up.

The room above, when you reach it, is cramped. The bodies of the four guards stationed taking up a good deal of room. Well lit, the air is almost cold enough for your breath to mist. The single black box takes up the rest of the room. Previous establishing shots have done little to show detail on the monolithic cube though now that you're this close the surface of the almost obsidian like substance is riddled with more Elemental symbols. A latch is depressed in its surface and there is undoubtedly a key on one of the guards. Whatever the Key is, it wasn't in such a confined unit last time...though you didn't get near enough before Iron Devil went crazy to get a good look at the container before.

Your goal is here all the same. You need only to open the box, take it, and get out. What do you do?


*Tsunami: Research Bay*

By the time you've finished with the large Mithril spikes Tsunami, The Lion is gone. As is Miss Wu and any chance you'll get to speak with The Hierophant. The Research Bay is quiet but not for long as a ringtone blares from your phone. It's familiar, all too familiar as the throaty whisper of the singer calls out "Bury a friend" and while the panels don't reveal the caller the voice on the other end is unmistakably Tumults after a few long moments of heavy breathing. "There's a balcony a few floors up." The tone is casual, a side panel showing Tsunami and Tumult side by side, one inside and one out. "I'll meet you there in five." The phonecall then ends, the familiar beep all that's left on the page.

When the panels break, we're outside. Tumult sits on the edge of the balcony facing the imposing and rain slicked sides of the Wukong Building. Mask gone and wild orange hair free though the panels make particular note to frame the dart gun he was using earlier on the page. 


*Ronin, Ground Zero, Sunburst, Moonshadow, The Triplets: To the Archive*

Miss Shu is close enough at hand to hear the conversation, gently raising a hand. "That is indeed our offer. We apologize for all the foot travel, Miss Wu and your friends have proven unreachable. It would seem their task was more complicated than we anticipated. You are free to wait here after you've taken your time in the archives, if you'll follow me?" She offers a bow before sweeping an arm back to the hallway and down to the elevator.

A short, cramped, ride later brings you to the Archives. Unlike before the entire floor gets a splash page all its own showing just how dwarfed you all are by its size. The words are written in styilized Chinese type font. The Immortal Peach Orchard. A name, grandiose and needless, for one of the largest sources of privatized information in the city...maybe even beyond. Wukong Industries is after all the premier weapons manufacturers in the world. One could get lost here, in the Orchard, if they weren't careful. Especially with all the lights off. The whole place lit by sweeping holographic displays casting the towering pillars housing various computers and other data centers like ghoulish bones.

To add to this atmosphere of apprehension, Miss Shu seems suddenly on alert as you step onto the floor. Several small security booths are unmanned, panels darting behind them to show the guards out cold on the floor with several large darts in their neck. These panels sweep to the elevator spire at the center of the room, the only place where the lights remain on. We then get another series of two page spreads.

The first, with letters made from bone, displays The Huntsman. Dressed in cowl and cloak and wielding a very large crossbow mounted on a tripod. "Born to be wild" inscribed beneath. The second is of Tiger Shark in her form hugging suit, the name given in a water droplet motiff. "This time it's personal" looped around her in a water spray. The next page shows Miss Shu dashing to the security desk as several bolts scream through the air though any alarm she seems to have wanted to trip goes silent.

_"I don't understand"_ is all she can get out before a powerful blast of water sends her soaring into the elevator, its doors closing and the arrow indicating she's got a long trip down.

The previous mission objective is reprinted.

*Mission: Monkey Island Mayham*
- Split into teams, two each.
- Speak to the Hierophant
- Defeat Tiger Shark and The Huntsman
- Protect the Archive
- Do not cause collateral damage to The Archives
- Get out safely.
The distance between the four of you and the long ranged foes is quite long, more bolts and high pressure water blasts raining down around you. The area is precious, anyone could see that. Damage to any of the computer towers would be expensive...not to mention a disaster for the company. One would be wise to avoid that. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Dangerous Foe*
Show

Hey now! We get our first Dangerous Foe question. Obviously The Lion, Tsunami and Hikari don't have to answer this. We're going to do this quickly with my hack for this so we save time. You start with 2 team. Answer in the Discord Server.

- Ronin has, for the most part, seemed to be in control of the party through this whole event. Do we agree she's the Leader here? If no, remove a team.
- Do you all feel unprepared for this fight? If no, state your case otherwise lose a team.
- Do you any of you not trust Ronin? If so, lose a Team or Ronin can mark a Condition to keep it.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry, Afraid
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

3

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Lanuola's wide eyes at the description of the Heirophant turns to an expression of disappointment as it starts to sound like she won't get a chance to see it. "That sounds really cool. It's a shame it, uh, it didn't want to talk with more of us."

Getting to her feet as Miss Shu returns, she nods her head and follows after their guide. There's a panel showing her entering the elevator first, scooching toward the back to make space for everyone else. A second shows her glancing up as the others pile in and she realises she's now in extreme proximity to Kai. A third shows her softly glowing face looking both embarrassed and nervous as she very self-consciously tries to not come into contact with him, her mind flitting back to Cindy's joking and teasing the previous evening.

And then everyone's piling out again. She looks out at the vast, dark room with interest. Her mouth half opens, ready to ask a question, when she catches Miss Shu's tension. And her eyes take in the unconscious guards. Something was very wrong here. Abruptly, she lets out a yell of surprise as Miss Shu is blasted away and sent down below. Turning back to the source of the blast she spots the two villains.

While her mind played catch-up, she found herself already starting to react. Taking a couple of steps back from the group, she gritted her teeth and clenched her fists. Bright, patterned light flares up from within her, dispelling the gloom surrounding the group. Her hands tremble as she channels her powers, but she maintains her footing as her eyes glow bright white.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Gonna roll to Burn before I continue the IC post since there's a chance Lanuola could knock herself out doing this.

(2D6+3)[*7*]

Hit! Will mark Afraid and hold 3 burn

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*
*Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.


Ronin barely has the opportunity to fill in the sisters the on the warning of one of the Rogues cohorts on the premises on the elevator ride up, which still leaves all of them unprepared for the non-star-themed assault that engulfs them as they emerge into the Archives.

_Chisei_, kinetic shielding online! Ronin requests urgently as they come under fire from down the Archives.  Their presumably formidable guide is swept efficiently away, confirming that she clearly had been the most urgent target to deal with.

Leaving just them.

Ronin isnt about to waste the second granted by that opportunity.

*Everyone, cluster up behind and within arms reach of me!* she barks, not even considering whether or not its her place to do so as more projectiles start coming downrange.  She takes up a stance in the middle of the hallway, and addresses _Chisei_ again.

Time to bring up that new shield module we were just working on, old buddy, she says with a mix of trepidation and anticipation  antrepipation?  as she squares off against their foes.

_I FEEL OBLIGED TO POINT OUT THAT THIS IS AN ENTIRELY UNTESTED MODIFICATION, MIHO,_ _Chisei_ prints across her HUD even as the status lights on the new add-on start to wink into the green.

The panel crops close on Miho's face behind her HUD; her expression is a little wide-eyed.  I am _well_ aware, she replies dryly as the module starts doing its job, _Chisei_ helpfully displaying a wireform schematic of what's happening in one corner of her HUD.  The kinetic shielding projectors cease providing a close, all-around field of protection and instead project a broader plane of effect in front of her, expanding until it's a square roughly eight feet on a side.  To the naked eye, however, there's barely a distortion in the air to indicate something is up...that is, until something hits it.

For a moment, she wonders at the side effect of growing illumination, but quickly realises that her tech is not the cause, but their very powerful  and potentially very destructive  teammate.

*Keep it tight!  We can't afford to trash this place!* Ronin exclaims, her voice a little strained.

_RUNNING DIAGNOSTICS ON MODULE, Chisei_ informs her helpfully.  They're about to get a lot of live fire testing....



*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Unleashing powers via Gadget: activating the experimental wider-range shield module for the armour's kinetic shielding. *9*.  Spending 1 Gadget, 1 Gadget remaining.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 0/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +0
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*+0


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them*.


Ground Zero find himself a little surprised by the sudden appearance of the two costume figures, more so because he's pretty sure he recognises the woman as the hydrokinetic from the river market. He sees Sunburst charging up, and Ronin projecting her shield out, and can't help but think they're making way to big a deal out of these two. 

Don't get him wrong, the shield was a smart move to give cover Sunburst and Moonshadow, who didn't have the defences he and Ronin did, but he'd already beat one of these losers when they had a river to draw on. He seriously doubted that switching that out for a dude with a crossbow was going to make much of a difference for her. He actually seriously doubted either of them had the firepower to actually scratch him.

"I got this," Ground Zero says, Discarding his jacket, as he's unwilling to risk damaging two in the span of as many days. He then takes off, flying around the slight distortion that marked Ronin's shield, and gunning it towards the hydrokinetic, as her powers posed the most risk, not to him, but to the archives.

"Hey Shark-bait! Do me a favor and stay down this time!" Ground Zero calls out as he charges forward with a fist pulled back and ready to knock Tiger Shark into next week.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled +Danger to Directly Engage a Threat. Rolled a 7. Going to go with Resist or avoid their blows, as Ground Zero is unbreakable. And I already put the fear of God into her the last time we clashed.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* 
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


Somehow against all odds, with *Mosis* help and a little bit of controlled panic, the spikes get made. Max does feel slightly deflated that he wasnt able to salvage any to take back to the base and play with later, but at least the job is done. He wonders if hell actually see *Mosi* in the forge now, going forward. It only occurs to him as he finally takes a moment to breathe easier, that *Mosi* isnt anywhere in the noticeable vicinity. Nor is Miss Wu. While he generally doesn't mind being alone, in this particular moment and scenario it does leave him slightly disconcerted. 

*Mosi...?*

No sooner does the name leave his lips than his phone goes off. He generally keeps it on Do Not Disturb when the team is on _business_, though naturally all the team members and their app are exceptions. *The Smith* and *Tumult* are the only real others, and the tune that creeps along tells him immediately it was the latter of those two. They havent actually spoken since the fight with Coyote, not by voice, and things had certainly been left at... an awkward point then, to say the least. While part of him feels this isn't the time, certainly not for the last conversation theyd been having, another part of him has a gut feeling to just _pick up_.

*Hey.* Max answers, his brows furrowing as hes met at first only with heavy breathing. *...You alright?* Concern seeps into his tone before *Tumult* finally answers, though when he does it certainly does little to assuage Max's unease.

_"There's a balcony a few floors up."_

*Uh...-* 

_Ill meet you there in five._

*Tumult* had given him little time to ask _why_ or _how_ he knows where Max is, let alone why Tumult is _also_ apparently here, and close enough to be aware of where they can meet up. A mixture of uncomfortable emotions swirl through Maxs chest, a flicker of anger among them. He _really_ doesn't like being interrupted while working, though he is more worried than he wants to admit. This doesn't have the feeling of a prank or a joke, such things *Tumult* is often fond of, but that honestly makes him feel infinitely worse about the matter.

*Mosi...?* He calls out again as he stashes his phone, glancing around one last time. *...Ill... be back in a bit,* Max finishes, in case the missing *Prince* is skulking somewhere in hearing range still, before turning away from the work-space and back towards the elevator awkwardly.

The panel breaks then to join *Tumult* on the balcony, Max stepping towards him with an expression that is overtly concerned with just a hint of caution, unobstructed as his own mask hangs around his neck. It isn't that he's afraid *Tumult* would harm him, the thought has never crossed his mind, but the redhead's armed presence does suggest something unsavory is afoot.

*Xiua...? Whats going on?* His tone is urgent, but he is careful to make sure it does not sound accusatory.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 4


*Tsunami, Tumult: Balcony*


Tumult offers a wave with his free hand, the other still gripping the tranq gun though its still not trained on Tsunami. "I'm not really sure, Don't think you're going to tell me what you're doing here on a night like this without explaining myself." He gives an exasperated sigh, slowly moving to hook his own mask back on his face before slowly moving to his feet. "Something's goin' down Max, somethin' big. Big enough to get the Warlords spooked. They sent a team to get...something. A key...I'm not up on all the details. I couldn't tell you if I was, you know how it goes. No point in freaking out over that, I'm here with a team too. They should already have their hands on what they came for."

He holds up a finger, motioning further up on the building. "Problem is, that team's got one of The Rogue's Constellations with them. Or they did. Before I kicked him off the building. The Warlords know you're here tonight and the rest of the team's got a lot of money in their pockets to take you out. I suspect they've already put a move on the rest of your team. I wanted to get you away before they got to you. I've got a helicopter up on the roof waiting to take me and the Key and the other operative to a safe location. We can bring you along, if we leave now."

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 2, Hopeless (-2 on *unleash*), Guilty (-2 on *provoke* or *assess*)
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  -1*Mundane:*  +2
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.

By the time Mosi looks up to tell Tsunami that he needs some fresh air, hes already gone. it's not Tsunami but Mosi who has disappeared from the workshop, without even realizing it himself. You see, our Lion has _always_ had an unfortunate lack of internal GPS, a life-long characteristic that tended to get him lost more often than not when not put in direct path of a teleportal or given GPS directions especially in a city that was inarguably much larger and more maze-like than Imams Capital, even the Labyrinthian corridors of The Rock; so while his tendency to get lost frequently served him well -- either in putting him along the path to a stray-tossed spear or to save someone, it just as often put the young man into mortal peril.

But this This isnt that, not either. Not at all.

*THE LION? MONKEY ISLAND??*

We cut to a splash of one particularly generic hallway in the Monkey Island Building. Its calm for a second, only just, as serene tranquility music blasts through some speakers. The music slows and lowers in pitch to the point of distortion when the ELEVATOR DOORS CLICK OPEN showing the Lion gripping onto his mask for dear life, sweating and panting. Inside, over his shoulder, we see the hallways has warped into an *inky black thrombosis* -- a swirling kaleidoscope of memory. We stay locked behind and a little low on Mosi as he stumbles through the hallway in an almost-drunken stupor trying desperately to ply the mask from his face.

He lets go long enough to look back, and see the elevator. Inside stands MOSI, irises a little TOO BLACK. He looking out onto the WORKSHOP and at Tsunami, lost in the complexities of his smithing. Then Elevator Lion smiles at Hallway Lion with a look of fear in his eyes. 

*"I... need to get some air or go the bathroom or something."* One of them says, or said, to Tsunami. Or maybe it was to no one, to an empty elevator. Or maybe its a command to himself, as he looks back to the hallway, confused as all Duat what is going on.  He picks up into a stumbling run before he falls into the left wall and into THE PAST. But he pulls his head up to reveal black sand pouring from both orifices. He faces his mouth up to an imaginary sky and screams out. STIFLED.

*"You stole your brother's name. His rightful birth name. And  the only ambition he ever had in life. To be good enough for your father. To be the Lion. And you took it from him. And then, when he dared to get even... to take the name for himself, you took Imam away from him. His birth right! Not yours. Not your father's--"* Mosi opens his eyes again to see a massive, stone throne room ON FIRE. 

*"No, that's not true...! That... That isn't what, that isn't how it happened."*

We pull back around to see Mosi, 14, breathing heavy. The young prince is on his knees, soot-covered, bleeding and beaten half-blind; his arms dangling LIMP at his sides. In front of him the Spear of Sekhmet lies flat on the ground, a gold trimmed boot pinning it down. In the top left third, a graphic pops up: 

*THE ROCK, 3 YEARS AGO.*
*Imam's capital building.*

Behind Mosi are the members of Lion Family we've already met: Asha, Mosi's younger sister looks like what she is, a terrified eleven year old girl who's just seen her whole family fight and cripple one another. First Mami, then Mosi, and finally Mios, the Black Lion himself, physically destroyed and lying in front of her. Because of _him_. 

From below, for the first time, we see him tower over Mosi looking so small and just as broken. Above him, his brother's DIVINE FIGURE is cast in rays of LIGHT and SHADOW from the partially destroyed ceiling; a towering giant of pure muscle with not even a drop of fat on his scarred, tribally tattooed body -- decorated with a mix of tribal cloth, utilitarian paramilitary gear and swaths of gold jewelry plundered from the residents of Imam, the first task of its new warlord. We freeze frame before his face can come out of the shadows -- one eye glowing gold, colors inverse of Mosi's typical cat-like slits -- black on the outside and gold on the pupil. A graphic rushes onto screen.

*Brother Beast (aka Benghani Imam-Pride)
"First, family. And then the World."
*
He paces back and forth over the destroyed Lion Family, his organization, The Beasts, rebels and disenfranchised men of Imam, line up the Elders to the side wall with their assault rifles readied to annihilate the entirely defenseless council of old men and women. Then, so, so quiet.

"Ben... Benghani!" Mosi coughs out, his back straight up. He puts one knee on the ground. "_Brother_ Beast!! I-I'm... I'm not done with you yet!" Mosi tries to stand up slowly, one knee at a time as he tries to just use his cripple arms only to balance himself. Dozens of trained Imam Rebels, Benghani's men, redirect their attention -- and their rifles -- to him, only to laugh as Mosi tries and fails to get himself standing over and over and over and over again.

We pan out to a shot of the great hall, of the conquered and the conquerer, the players looking small in their parts, another cog of destiny turning its wheels.

Mosi stands up, at least, and against overwhelming odds. He stumbles up to the spear and puts his foot just in front of it, standing just in front of his older brother -- looking up at him. Mosi's eyes well with tears.

We get a close up panel of his foot, about to step again. Benghani smirks, a bit of pity in his voice.

*"Mosi... Come on, buddy. You know you can't use that thing."
*
Mosi steps forward again, putting his foot straight to the spear -- and almost steps off the ledge of the Wuikong Building.

*"Sekh-met!"* Mosi (17) present day, gasps and practically flings himself back onto the building.

*BALCONY GARDEN.*

We cut to one of several outdoor green houses contained in large semi-structures along the exterior of the building, an inovation that provides highly controllable greens and seem-less organic integration -- all the way to the Immortal Peach Orchid itself.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

With my Birthday Potential(!) I advanced, and I've unlocked the final two powers in Mosi's suite: Magic Weaponry & Divine Armor. They'll "snap in" during the fight.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.


Compared to the Archives, dark and filled with holograms that cast almost no ambient light, the key room is much brighter. Hardly any shadows to speak of. The panels show a view of the elevators as the doors slide open. Silk is on guard as her elevator opens into the room, but she needn't have worried. Tumult and Polaris took care of their part of the job well. _All according to plan._ The panels cut to a low angle along the floor. The unconscious guards lie where they fell, each with a dart sticking out from somewhere. They don't leave much space to get around in.

Stepping carefully over a fallen guard in her path, Silk approaches the monolithic cube. It's plain enough to see that it's from _someplace else_, if not some_time_ else, like something a primitive tribe of ape-like almost-humans would dance around. And to think the cube isn't even the object of interest - it's just the safe! Whatever this key is, it must be important.

Silk reaches out a hand, brushing her gloved fingers along the thing's surface.

*"What are you?"* she asks the thing. She can answer the question herself.

_Ancient._

Suddenly, the words that _other_ thing had spoken return to her. _You will not find what it is you have come here for. The Key has gone beyond your reach, and theirs._ Could it be?

Gingerly, she pats down each of the guards. She finds what she's looking for on the third. *"Bingo."*

Returning to the box, she holds the key out in trepidation, suddenly unsure of what she'll find. Sticking the key into the slot, it slides smoothly into place.




> The box hisses, trails of steam pouring and erupting from vents that break its otherwise smooth surface. Panels slowly fold in upon themselves until the box itself simply disappears into a large pedestal, a lid sliding away at last to reveal your prize. Outlined in what appears to be a glass box, a still beating heart thumps rhythmically away. Alongside this box is a colorful qipao and mask, both white with black and red stripes and fringe.


The panel cuts behind a disbelieving Silk, showing her from the back. Her hands reach around the back of her head, untying her mask. Black hair spills out, keeping her face from view. There's a beat panel as she leans over, staring into the contents of the box, her mask hanging at her side. Taking a deep breath, she takes a step back and raises a hand to her ear.

*"Tumult. We have a problem. The key isn't here."*

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 4


*The Lion, Polaris: Balcony Garden*


The panels cut to the sky above, rain falling on the glass with the faint pitter patter beloved by broody teen poets and lonely people in street side cafes. This sound is punctuated by a very large crash as something falls through from above. Any peace one might find is hard to find, especially as the figure stands. The Constellations are well known enough by San Fransapporo that you'd be able to pick them out by sight. Distinctive form hugging and color coded outfits and sweeping capes, the Constellations make up the backbone of The Rogue's power structure. With their boss out of the city, it has fallen to the group to maintain order in The Rogue's stead. Ursa Minor glitters on the now torn and ragged cape as Polaris stands. 

The page spread completes the theme, a stylized bear with the glowing points of Ursa Minor stand proud behind the villain as "Polaris" blazes across the page in neon purple letters. He doesn't seem to see you...or really even seem to be standing well as steam spurts from his suit as he begins to get his barings. If you're going to do anything, now's the chance. Polaris's energy blasts are particularly powerful and while he didn't seem to use it, its well known all members of the Constellations can fly. 

What do you do, Lion?

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* 
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


Tsunami draws up close enough to *Tumult* to be within arms reach, showing his trust and comfort in the other boys presence, despite what awkwardness may linger between them for matters most likely better discussed another time. Max gives *Xiua* a vague look that confirms the exasperated redheads assumptions; hes not keen to tell his friend everything about his teams mission given that *Xiua* appears to be there as _Tumult_. 

*No, but we should talk soon, when masks arent required.*

Belatedly, Max reaches for his own mask when Tumult raises his back into place, starting to follow suite but he doesnt quite make it, pausing thoughtfully instead. As he thought, this is hardly a social call though. Its clear that the notion of something big going down isnt catching Max by alarm. If hes surprised at all, its because _Xiua_ seems aware already, as well. *...Has the Warlords flustered, huh...? That doesnt shock me, actually. We really need to-...* Max is cut off as he begins to reiterate, when *Tumult* starts to explain his presence there. This time, Maxs eyes do widen slightly.

He doesnt know what this key is, but hes willing to suspect it is something his team needs. Or at the least, something they definitely dont want the _Warlords_ getting their hands on.

*Theres plenty reason to be scared. Freaking out wont help, but everyone should be worried, you too. Im willing to bet Im going to need that f*cking key too.* Max sounds a touch exasperated as well. He cant exactly ask or expect *Tumult* to give him the details of _his_ teams plans, and that is frustrating. This is exactly the kind of situation Max has hoped to avoid, ending up on a mission (and on site at the same location as Tumult no less) where they are directly opposed. Though at the very least its not escalated to the point where he has to choose whether to _fight_ Tumult or let down his team. Yet.

The thought alone leaves an unpleasant tingling creeping down his spine and a queasy sensation in the pit of his stomach. Confusion and guilt roil together.

Tsunami lifts a hand to rub at his forehead, visibly irritated. Until *Tumult* mentions that hes kicked one of The Rogues men off the building. *You what?* Max blurts in alarm, worry visibly flickering through his eyes as he considers what kind of trouble thats going to put *Tumult* in, before he grows still and quiet as *Xiua* reveals that the Warlords know Tsunami and his team are there. *...How?* He sounds nigh on incredulous now. Not that hes ever doubted the Warlords have a reach that is far and wide, but the team has moved so _fast_ and spoken with no one outside of the base about this matter!

Anger lashes out inside his chest and joins the rest of the uncomfortable mix of emotions, his fingers curling into fists as *Tumult* continues. He shakes his head violently, as though he didnt hear *Tumults* last words clearly.

*Im sorry, what?* Max demands, squinting disbelievingly. *Did you just tell me that the Warlords have people here who are on orders to kill my team?* He continues in a sharp blunt tone, just shy of shouting, but likely only to continue to increase in volume and intensity alike. Resettling his weight between his feet in a sturdy stance, as if *Xiuas* offer has actually unbalanced him, he jabs an index finger at his own chest. *You want me to run while my team is in danger?* The same hand swings away to point behind him. *You expect me to leave people, good people, to get murdered? You really think I would leave anyone to that fate if I could stop it? Even if they werent my friends? Do you even know me?* Its harsher than he means, but Max is genuinely caught off guard and truly shocked by the proposal. 


_You know me better than that!
I thought you did..._

*Thanks for the warning I guess...?* Is the most amiable thing he can think to say in the wake of the rest, though the fury is still very much audible in his tone. Something else starts to break through as he blinks against the rain, staring at *Xiua*, his features actually softening with a strange look taking over in his eyes. When he continues, his tone is utterly serious, albeit slightly raw.

*San Fran might be wiped off the map soon, and Im trying to stop it. We all are, my team! The Warlords should be scared. You should be scared! Im scared, Xiua!!* Its a very rare admission from the gruff teen, and the worst part is that it sounds genuine, the stoic, dire tone in his voice becoming more vulnerable. He _does_ sound scared, as if for once hes not bullheadedly certain this is a fight he can win. *If you really want to help me, if you f*cking want this city to continue existing, with us in it, then make sure the Warlords dont get that key. Because Im not running. You could stay at my base. You could help us. We need all the help we can get. But I cant stay here. I cant go with you, Im sorry.* Tsunami finishes, reaching up to fix his mask back into place over his mouth and nose as he begins to back away and turn.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 4



*Tsunami, Tumult, Silk (sorta): Balcony*



"Oh god dammit Max, I knew you were going to do this." Xiua's body language changes almost immediately, the tension releasing as he takes a heavy sigh. He hears you out at least though his eyes only grow more angry and incredulous the more you speak. As you turn, Tumult levels the tranq pistol at you slowly, the panels charting its steady climb up in small boxes. "You've gotta lot of nerve, saying all that to me and acting like you're just going to walk away." The usual flippant tone is cold, the mask hiding the obvious hurt on his face. "I dropped everything for you, because you're my friend. You turn around and y-"

Some chatter sounds from the other teen's ear, obviously not good news as a string of expletives flows from his mouth. He keeps the weapon trained on you, Tsunami, his other hand moving to his ear piece. "Not possible. Take what you can and get out. Be careful, you've got heroes in the building." His eyes remain trained on you the entire time as well, the gun finally lowering "You better go, your real friends are gonna need all the help they can get real soon." With a flourish, Tumult launches off the balcony and into the raging storm beyond.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* 
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


Max stops when *Xiua* levels the pistol at him, easing his weight back slowly from a forward lean as his forward momentum had almost carried him a step further. Staring at the gun first, his gaze slowly lifts back to *Tumults* face; once his weight is balanced again, Tsunami very slowly turns back around towards the masked redhead. Though it doesnt show in his eyes, hes genuinely shocked that *Tumult* would go so far as to point a weapon at him, nonlethal or otherwise. Max doesnt speak at first, taking in the icy tone *Xiua* addresses him with in silent appraisal. Maybe he went off too hard, came in with too short of a fuse, but surely no one would expect hed react kindly to the notion he should run when his team is in danger. And if *Xiua* truly believed he would do such a thing... why would he even want him as a friend, let alone something more...? How could he truly trust or value Max if he were that kind of person?

Tsunami straightens a little as *Tumult* insists he dropped everything for him, as a friend, before some unintelligible chatter draws the redheads attention. Max is polite enough to wait for *Xiua* to finish the conversation with his cohorts before trying to speak. His gaze never acknowledges the pistol again after the first time, remaining locked on *Xiuas* face.

*If it were you, Id do the same, Xiua. This doesnt have to be you versus them! Xiua!* He shouts as the redhead launches himself off the balcony. 

*Xiua!!* Tsunami shouts as he storms towards the edge as well, growling under his breath as he squints through the rain. Though he knows and rationalizes the redhead has enough tools at his disposal to safely get down the building, it still gives him a split second of electric fear, something he really does not enjoy experiencing.

This isnt exactly how hed like to part from *Xiua*. But he forces himself to focus on the thought that the redhead is being unreasonable. In his mind, at least. He cant fix that right now. As much as hed like to, it isnt a priority either, given everything else. The infuriating maze of relationships can be puzzled out another time. A renewed uptick of controlled panic in his veins reminds him of whats at stake he needs to do. Turning away from the edge, Max takes off at a dead sprint. Hes got some ground to cover for sure, and time is of the essence.

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 2, Hopeless (-2 on *unleash*), Guilty (-2 on *provoke* or *assess*)
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  -1*Mundane:*  +2
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.

We zip down the edge of the balcony, down the Wukong building and back into the

*Balcony Garden*

It's a spacious greenhouse with a fancy zen-bridge and river and the works, designed both to mask the highly-sterilized nature of the place -- one-part garden of weaponized super-fruit, one-part liquid cooling system for the supercomputers deep in the archives, as the rivers are vented along the walls to discreetly pump water through an elaborate system of tunnels and plumbing to function as a building wide, redundant cooling system for the Immortal Peach Orchard's mass of information. But details like that aren't what Mosi's focus is on.

Under a shattered glass porticolo in the center of the room, resting on the bridge is Polaris, panting and trying to catch his breath. Across the room, Mosi glances back behind himself to see the ledge he nearly walked over. He sighs, relieved to not be the one falling off a building this time -- though it occurs to him that possibility may, unfortunately, still be in the cards for him today. After all, in front of him is a villain he is only tangentially familiar with, but even he knows that this member of the Rogue's Constellations has particularly powerful energy blasts. _Also he can fly. But then why did he fall through the ceiling in such a free-fall? Whats he playing at?_ Against all odds, it is GZ's words that echo in the back of the Lions mind as a voice of reason.

_"This is some pretty heavy **** we're about to walk into."_

Mosi hesitates in stepping forward. Part of the panel flashes back, a square popping up "years ago." to the Rock, a familiar sight. A younger Mosi on the ground, the spectre of Benghani standing above, ready to pounce -- sandy black claws of SHADOW formed from his elaborate tattoos -- as he parallels the position Mosi is in now in the Garden Balcony.

_Our_ Lion breaks into a dead sprint, low to the ground, his hand efficiently shooting behind his back. He quickdraws the full spear out before reaching Polaris and -- in an instant -- Mosi has the blade-that-will-not-cut pointed directly at the villain's throat; standing over him. And again the panel flashes back, this time only to "a day prior." To Lightbringer standing over Coyote, her hand bubbling with energy. And the skid mark.

_"I'll just have to save them from themselves, even if they end up despising me for it."_ The Lion hears his own words back now, disembodied and distant from him. He steps back, shaking out obvious fear and guilt. This was a dangerous villain, and Mosi couldnt hesitate to act; unless... unless he couldn't be trusted to act. And with the things that have been ratting around in the shadows of his mind, a wave of hesitation strikes him. Quick action was always one of his few strengths. _Right?_ Mosi made choices and he lived with them. And now he was face with a new choice, but somehow, he was unable to act. Should he should he strike? Preemptively? That's what he did to Coyote and look how that turned out--

_"Would you have protected Lightbringer, if she had been lax?"_ Mami's words run laps around his head and suddenly Mosi feels an intense pressure of desperation and fear. It would be so easy to strike now, while Polaris is vulnerable--

_"DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!DO IT!DOIT!DOIT!DOIT!DOIT!DOIT!DOIT!DOIT!DOIT! YOUCAN'TLETHIMATTACKYOU!!!" 
_
Mosi yanks the spear back, a little afraid, not just of Polaris but of himself. So he buries the fear and the desperation and the beating of long-ceased wardrums that beat in the back of his mind by wrapping it all up under a smile full of empathy for Polaris. He reaches an earnest hand out to the man, to help him to his feet. *Sekmet! That was... That was quite the fall you took there. Are you all right, Friend?* He glances up to the ceiling, trailing a path down with his eyes, which have TURNED to *BLACK* and *GOLD*. Energy crackling and exploding down into waterfalls of *SAND* down past his helm, onto his perfect cheekbones and dripping down his neck... 

The Lion sniffles and wipes at his eyes, laughing at himself, assuming that he is crying. He keeps a reassuring smile on his face as he meets Polaris's eyes, if he'll meet Mosi's. *I know who you are; I-I dont want to hurt you, so dont make me. Give up, and you can walk away from... whatever this is without taking a trip to the Chill. Or Or something worse. Please, I-- I really dont want that!* He shakes his head, thinking of everything in the last couple days, bookended by Tsunami's words. He swings his hand out again for Polaris to take.

_"Youre no tyrant, Mosi. We just need to be the examples we wanted to see have a little faith. Dont surrender yourself."
_
Whether Polaris takes Mosi's hand or not, we pan down to see that the black sand has wrapped itself into two tattoo like bands that intersect and tangle around each of Mosis arms. Around his outstretched and open right hand, a *CLAW* of hardened black sand energy begins to manifest -- ready to protect the free hand he offers out from possible retribution. The same energy reaches down to his left wrist but is stymied and repelled by the steady but unfamiliar *GLOW* of the Spear of the Hunter.

We turn pages to a Oner of the Lion, showing the exiled prince of Imam in chiaroscuro, symbolizing him: a stark divide of opposites. A push-pull between Light-in-Shadow or Shadow-in-Light; His one arm wrapped in *DARKNESS* and offered out to the villain, the other holding the now blindingly *RADIANT* Spear -- still cocked and aimed at Polaris. Behind is the skyline of San Fran, framed small and distant in the open doors behind Mosi. Lightbringer's words flash across the top.

_"A boy prince, who with one hand attempts to open a door but with the other slams it closed."_

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 4



*Moonshadow, Sunburst, Ground Zero, Ronin, Tiger Shark, The Huntsman: The Archives*


Several large crossbow bolts clear the distance, smattering against Ronin's glowing shield with sharp pangs even as Ground Zero charges the line. Tiger Shark only has a few moments to react, bringing her sharp bladed arms up but not quickly enough as she's sent skittering across the ground. She's far more nimble than your first fight made her appear as she springs to her feet, panting. "Get the other, this one's mine Huntsman. I wasn't wearing my suit the last time we fought, Villain. You'll regret standing in my way." The fins on her suit begin to glow an azure hue before she's back in your face, powerful lances of water pummeling into you. Oddly they're stronger than the last time and even if they don't break through your armor yet, they don't seem likely to let up. To make matters worse, the blasts are tall and long, what doesn't crash into you cuts into the floors and ceilings and what ever's behind you. What do you do?


The Huntsman is quick to take the cue as the panels shoot back to him, another few shots down the hallway to remind the other three heroes he's got them in his sight. It provides him enough time to remove something from his own suit, tossing it in front of the shield. The thrown object appears...carved...some totem of a great cat or other feline like beast, before it shatters. The darkness around you seems to grow ever closer as predatory red glowing eyes begin to open, followed by several ominously shaped shadow creatures that draw in around and behind your shield.


*The Lion, Polaris: Greenhouse Balcony*

Polaris looks up, half crouched, eyes knitting in honest surprise and confusion. "Thanks, friend. Are you really crying? That's lame." His voice clicks through the mouth piece, reverb covering his actual voice as he reaches for your hand. It's a tense moment even as you address the massive elephant in the room and call him out. "That's quite kind of you, but misguided. You can't hurt me." His hand glows a bight violet and the panels show The Lion from an over shoulder view. The next panel shows the violet light rising, the following almost consumed by it and the third just a block of violet light. The panels then pan out to show Polaris standing behind a truly impressive energy blast. When it clears, The Lion is off his feet and in the air.

"I'll hand it to the Ninja...he must've known you were down here. Could have just told me instead of dropping me through a roof. It's nothing personal, Lion, but the Warlords want you gone. I can't just walk away when I have orders. Especially when you're not with the rest of your team." The villain actually laughs, offering you a noncommittal shrug. "Looks like we have to fight. You could save me the trouble and just stab yourself a few times with that spear of yours and then fling yourself off the building."

Looks like a super fight. What do you do?

*Tsunami, Miss Wu: Elsewhere in Monkey Island*

You don't get far, Tsunami, once you're back indoors before the familiar click of heels is fast upon you. Miss Wu rounds a bend, nearly crashing into you in your own pursuit. _"I've found you."_ she says in that almost too calm voice, especially considering the alarms that suddenly blare into life through hallways. She reaches a hand for your shoulder, while her voice is calm her eyes are panicked. _"The Archives, hurry. I must help the rest of the staff. Do not let them escape. There is no telling what they've come for. Swiftly."_ With that she's gone, clacking down the hall. You have your destination. What do you do?

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry, Afraid, Insecure
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

1

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Sunburst's eyes widen as GZ races out from behind Ronin's protective field. She yells out a shocked "KAI!" as he leaves the team to rush ahead. Her focus is quickly pulled back, however, as shadowy beasts surround the trio. The panels shift to her perspective. Ronin standing protectively ahead of her, her shield creating the barest shimmer in the air. Moonshadow similarly ready to fight, watching the approaching beasts warily. And then looming beyond them, creatures straight from a nightmare. Red eyes leering hungrily, half-open maws revealing indistinct, shadowy teeth.

Her heart pounding, Sunburst's face is a mask of near panic. Struggling to know what to do, she latches on to Ronin's words. _Keep it tight!_

Throwing her arms out wide, Sunburst whites out, visible only as the suggestion of a person as a sphere of light engulfs her. She contains it, however. Only discrete beams escaping her personal dome. The beams blaze outward, creating starkly contrasted areas of light and shadow. She maintains the display as long as she dares. A close up on her eyes, only just visible through the light of her sphere, shows her assessing how her assault was working. A second panel shows her eyes widen in alarm, a third showing her entire face bearing a look of horror as her light show abruptly ceases. The panels switch back to the shadow beasts, now significantly larger and their shadows more pronounced, one of them impossibly appearing to siphon up a lingering shadow from her assault.

Sunburst claps her hands to her mouth and gives a horrified "Oi leai, ou te matua faanoanoa lava!*"


*Translator's note - "Oh no, I'm so sorry!"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

As rolled in the discord, missed on a direct engage using reality storm resulting in the shadow beasts growing in power. Lanuola has spent two burn to avoid collateral damage, though.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*
*Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.


A series of sequential panels show each miniature ballistae bolt as it spends its energy uselessly against the expanded shield, and a small inset panel in each shows the meter for the Kinetic Lance jumping higher with each impact.  When Ronin's face is shown her eyes are lit up with glee  there's a certain satisfaction that comes from thwarting your enemy's attack and using that energy against them.  It's been a standard feature of many martial arts for centuries; she's just given it a modern tech upgrade.

_FIELD IS CHANNELLING ENERGY AT SEVENTY NINE PERCENT EFFICIENCY, Chisei_ prints across her HUD.  _I'M BEGINNING TO DETECT INSTABILITIES IN THE FIELD MATRIX, HOWEVER.  CONTINUED IMPACTS WILL EVENTUALLY CAUSE DESTABILIZATION AND COLLAPSE._

Good enough for a first field test, though.  I'll take it, she replies considering her options.  The KL has plenty of power now, but if she misses she'll likely wreck something important, which just wouldn't fly here.  They certainly have the numerical advantage, so they could

The numerical advantage abruptly vanishes as the Huntsman tosses out a toy that allows reinforcements to come at them from angles to get around her shield.  Fast thinking on the fly, and she has to admire his tactical ability to shift on the fly.

All right.   Can't just stay here, can't risk loosing shots that could do damage.  That makes the tactical situation simple.

*Take the shadows!* she instructs the sisters, fairly confident that Sunburst's light will make short work of such creatures even as the glow begins to brighten behind her.  *I'll support Zero!*  Even though she can't actually feel them doing so, knowing that the muscles of her legs are actually working as her brain commands as she charges down the middle of the archive is a heady experience for a paraplegic, no matter how many times she does it.

If ranged attacks are out, the only thing to do is to close that range and deal with the Huntsman up close and personal.  He likes his bow so much?  She'll see how he does in hand-to-hand.  Her own gauntleted hand closes on the hilt of the Sword of Doom, preparing her Iai strike.  Her focus narrows, her mind stilling as it too prepares.

Ready to deactivate the shield module at my command! she instructs _Chisei_ as she charges.  For up close and personal, she was going to need her standard, close-fitting and all-around kinetic shielding in place.  Now! she yells, and her sword sweeps out of its scabbard in a glittering, mono-edged arc as she closes to range with her opponent.



*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Directly Engage the Huntsman with Sword of Doom:  2d6 = *8*  For exchange of blows, will take his big bow away from him.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: ANGRY!
Potential: 0/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +0
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*+0


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them*.


Sending his opponent skittering across the ground was a satisfying experience, but Gz is quick to note the greater agility she shows as she gets back. 'Looks like this fight might be a little interesting after all' he thinks to himself, wondering if she was holding back a bit back at the River Market. Then she goes and runs her mouth about how she wasn't wearing her suit last time, as though she expects it to make all the difference, and GZ feels his excitement fade.

The two charge towards each other as Sunburst floods the place with enough light to make it bright as day. GZ feels the impacts of the water lances, and they feel stronger, more focused than what she was doing at the river, but not strong enough to hurt him. However they are a risk to Wukong's archives, so something should probably be done about that.

As he closes in, he doesn't go for another punch. Instead he reaches out and grabs her wrists.

"Did you honestly think a wardrobe change is going to help you?" GZ asks incredulously. "Take it from a model; clothes don't change who you are, they merely bring out what you already are. And you, are weak!" 

And with just a thought, an intense pressure envelops her forearms, buckling the fins as they lose their glow. But GZ doesn't release his hold, or the pressure.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled +Danger to Directly Engage a Threat. Rolled a 10. Exchanging blows and choosing two options. Going with impress, surprise or frighten, and take something from them. Taking away the power boosting aspects of Tiger Shark's suit. And for a condition for not choosing resist or avoid, I'm going with angry. How dare Tiger Shark bring a supersuit to a bare-knuckle brawl!

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 4


*The Team, The Baddies: The Archives*


Tiger Shark is pushed back further by Ground Zero's assault, her suit breaking under his blows. "I thought you said you had this!" she snarls at the Huntsman who seems to be having his own problems as Ronin charges their line. A few solid bolts slug into Ronin's armor only for her blade to slice the large crossbow to pieces. The Huntsman exchanges a glance with his erstwhile ally, offering a shrug. "Well just do something!" she snaps, finally finding ground between herself and Ground Zero.

"You asked for it." The Huntsman reaches once more into his suit, tossing another strange fetish between himself and Tiger Shark before moving to expose his arms and hands to Ronin. "I yield."

The small series of skulls rattles onto the ground before unleashing a torrent of water, more than enough to flood the immediate vicinity. The resulting wave pushes the four of you apart before swirling up and around Tiger Shark who rises tall enough to brush her head against the ceiling, that is before her head too is covered in the frothing water. Sparks run throughout the entire giant form as it sweeps aside the Huntsman off down further into the Archives.

The panels shoot back to Moonshadow and Sunburst and the pack of shadow elemental. Or what were the shadow elementals, each pooling away into Sunburst's own shadow. The pull of the Dark is strong, a thousand whispers of terrible deeds floating into your mind Sunburst. Images of you blasting your sister and team surge, an animal fury seeking to take hold of you. 



This is all what you walk into Tsunami as your flight to the team finds you in the thick of it. A giant electic water giant, a struggling Sunburst and a pack of angry shadow beasts. What do all of you do?

*Spoiler: Sunburst*
Show

Roll + Freak. On a miss, you're possessed by the shadow beasts and lose control of your powers in a horrible way. On a hit, you're out of the fight as you struggle to keep yourself from losing control. The shadow monsters provoke ne of your teammates, roll to Provoke. On a 10+ you banish the creatures from your shadow. You only have to deal with them directly now, clear a Condition.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

1

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


The panels shift to an overhead view of Sunburst standing panicked and watching the floor immediately around her. Her shadow appears eerily elongated, fracturing out into tendrils as the shadow beasts latch themselves to her. The camera draws tighter as the shadows begin to claw their way up her legs and body, then tighter still as they begin to shade out her face. Whispers of violent suggestions float through her mind, shadowy images of what she could do if she just _embraced_ who she was _meant_ to be. For the briefest of moments, even her shining eyes show hints of the darkness.

"No..."

Her form erupts in light, the ensnaring shadows vaporising off of her as she forces the beasts back out and away from her. "_NO!_"

She stands exhausted, but triumphant. Slightly hunched, breathing heavily, and looking a mess, but defiantly herself. "I... I _won't_."

She raises her fists, watching the beasts warily as she tried to hold her footing. "I-I'm not gonna let you hurt anyone."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Sunburst got a full hit when attempting to throw the control of the Shadow Beasts off of her, so she'll be clearing afraid and _won't_ be blasting her friends!

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.


The panels pan out along Sunburst's growing shadow and recede, pulling back out along a different, smaller shadow, eventually showing Silk, again from behind. Some chatter bursts in her ear and she sighs. *"Roger that."*

_Heroes in the building. I really have to quit letting this happen._

A panel closes in on the back of her head as her hands come back up, pushing her hair into place and tying the mask around her face again and one more panel pans around to Silk's face from the front, masked again, now looking down at the mysterious and entirely un-key-like contents of the box. Gently, she reaches out, lightly touching the mask, trailing her fingers through the fringe of the dress. 

_What are you?_

As her hand reaches for the heart, still beating in its heart-shaped-box, her hand stops as if encountering resistance and she shudders involuntarily and the panel pulls back and up. As Silk grabs the heart, her shadow, previously a small thin pool underneath her under the bright overhead lights in the room, extends violently back, stretching unnaturally long and far. Seemingly unaware of her shadow's reaction, Silk carefully places the mask and the heart on the dress, folding it up into a neat parcel. All the while, her shadow keeps retreating back and back, all the way to the elevator, a distorted Silk-shaped spot of black on the closed metal doors.

When she picks up the parcel, she coughs and reaches a finger up tug on the scarf to loosen it. Stepping back from the pedestal, it begins hissing and whirring again as it closes, a black box once more. The card pops out of the slot, and Silk carefully replaces the key in the pocket of the downed guard. The panel shows her kneeling from the side with the elevator in the background, and her shadow has gotten smaller, concentrated along the join between the closed sliding doors as if oozing through the crack, escaping at any cost. Silk, still kneeling, glances at the guard's nametag. *"Sorry about this, Williams."* Standing, Silk slinks back to the elevator and hits the button, gliding in as soon as it opens.

The panels show the same scene as Silk's arrival, but in reverse. Panning around at the box and the downed guards and back to the elevator. Silk stands in the center, her shadow stretching up the wall behind her, and the panels pan back close in as the elevator doors shut.

A big *DING!* announces the elevator's arrival. The doors open again, and as the panels pull out, the room is much darker, with water pooling on the floor. The elevator doors open again, and water floods into the elevator. As it does, shadow seeps out, spreading out along the water's surface like an inky stain. The panels are low to the ground again, and Silk takes three foreboding steps into the flooded Archives. The last panel stretches along the bottom of both pages, showing a wide angle of the archives with each of Silk's legs straddling a page.

Turning the page, the panel forms a single two-page splash showing the same scene in full-body. In the background, the electrified water elemental charges toward the center of the spread from one side with Ground Zero flying full-bore to meet it from the other. Sunburst glowing like a nova at one end, Ronin behind Ground Zero at the other. At the far end, Tsunami entering from the outside. And in the foreground stands Silk, her long, distorted shadow spilling out into the room in front of her.

*"Hello, heroes."*

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*  Angry
*Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.


Ronin's anger at the Huntsman's disregard for the value of the Archives swells as he unleashes his monstrosity of a water-electrical elemental.  Washed away from him by the force of the water's flow, she grinds her teeth as she struggles to keep to her insensate feet; that's considered a 'yield' in his books, is it?

*That son-of-a--,* she begins, but is interrupted by the elevator arriving and disgorging what is clearly yet another villain, if one she isn't yet familiar with.

*Hello, villain,* she replies in a faintly exasperated tone.  *Take a number, we'll get to your beating in a moment,* Whirling back to face the sparking, frothing mass that had been Tiger Shark, she figures she may as well give it a shot.

_Chisei,_ Ionic Stunner! A pair of panels follow, the first focused on her left arm as it is raised to point at Tiger Shark.  The second is much the same, barring the crackling network of electricity sheathing it.

The electricity arcs out to swarm over the huge elemental form; hopefully it will prove vulnerable enough to her efforts to give Zero the opening he needs!





*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Directly Engage Tiger Shark/Elemental with Ionic Stunner:  2d6 = *10*  For exchange of blows, will resist/avoid her blows, and create an opportunity for my allies.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: Angry
Potential: 0/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +0
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*+0


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them*.


It's the sound of Sunburst shouting out as she pushed the shadows back that had Ground Zero loosening his grip on Tiger-Shark's wrists right before the torrents of water burst forth and pushed them apart. As chaos reigns around him he's torn between concern that demands he rush over to help Sunburst, and taking on the danger rising up in front of him, that could quickly threaten everyone and everything in the room.

He breathes a sigh of relief as Tsunami emerges onto the battlefield. GZ can't say he knows the guy too well, but what he does know is that the guy is reliable, and cares about the team. With Tsunami and Moonshadow watching her back Sunburst would be fine. And Ronin... well she was Ronin. If there was anyone he counted on to take care of things almost as well as he could, it was her.

His thoughts are confirmed as Ronin dismissively greats the newly arrived villain, before stunning TS even through her elemental form, creating a golden opportunity for him to strike. With a final look at Sunburst, standing triumphant but tired, he turns to Tsunami and calls out "I'm stepping out for a minute. Keep 'em safe."

GZ then rockets towards TS with a plan so barely thought out, it felt like something Lion would come up with. He makes contact with the water, and just like at the River Market, he wrestles control from the stunned Tiger-Shark. The panel goes to a wide-shot to show the mass of water, with Tiger Shark still inside, being pushed towards one of the walls that stand between the archive and empty air. The water picks up speed as it moves closer to the wall, and it also changes shape, narrowing and spinning into the shape of a drill.

With an almighty *CRASH* the mass of water, and the two supers with it, are flung out into the night sky, with the ground a long, long, looooooooooooooooong way down.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled +Danger to Directly Engage Tiger Shark. Rolled 9, 1 team spent by Ronin to make it a 10. Causing significant collateral to trigger the In a China Shop move, so I can choose three options. Going with 'create an opportunity for your allies' by removing elemental Tiger Shark from the fight allowing them to focus on Silk and Huntsman, 'resist or avoid their blows' because Ground Zero is strongest there is, and 'impress, surprise, or frighten the opposition' this may not necessarily be TS, as I imagine it would be pretty surprising for Huntsman and Silk to see there teammate getting tackled through a wall.

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 2, Hopeless (-2 on *unleash*), Guilty (-2 on *provoke* or *assess*), Angry (-2 on *Comfort*)
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  -1*Mundane:*  +2
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.

Mosis eyes go wide, drowned out in LIGHT as hes plunged up into the the air by Polariss blast of violet violence.

He shuts them quick, afraid hell be blinded. When he opens them hes still in the air and more than a little shocked to look down to his navel and see that his *CLAWED HAND* has caught the blast in its palm; cradling the impact until it dissipates away into the raw crackle of violet energy, surrounded by swirling and black. All thats left is a mass of residual force that slams Mosi into the ceiling; He gasps as all the air exits his lungs, leaving only burning and pain.

_Oh my go I mean, Sekhmet, that could have actually killed me. Hes seriously trying to kill me. I-I need to get serious too, but... what in Duat is happening to me? Never mind that, just focus, Mosi. Focus!
_
In one motion the Lion spins off the top of the ceiling, picking up momentum, and with a mighty thrust he lobs the the spear down. Then he kicks off against the ceiling with the traction in his boot, pushing himself down even faster, as the remaining glass buckles and shatters behind him in a shockwave.

Mosi appears crouched below Polaris before he can react, his empty claws lazily dropped to his side. Below his mask, the Mosi bares his teeth in a focused grimace. ess than a half second passes before the Lion begins to rotate. He's lightning-fast, like a top out of control; a flurry of non-stop claw strikes and roundhouse kicks to Polaris with both of his hands covered in slowly flowing inky darkness, neither claw now held back by his spear. 

We cut to a half page panel behind Polariss back, showing the Spear of Sekhmet as it throttles its way down through the air and straight towards Polaris shadow  The Lion true attack. Mosi looks up to the villain, smiling cheekily before giving Polaris a thumbs up; but Mosi's brows are furrowed, his breath is heavy. Rage fills his eyes.

*Well!? You still think you cant be hurt? Because I Wait Im sorry, did you say Ninja?* The Lion loses his focus, caught off guard as that particular piece of information processes through his head -- somehow even faster than the idea that the Warlords have put out a hit on him. Because, sure, San Fran had its share of ninjas (and then some), but there was one in particular that stalked the back of Mosis mind  and he couldnt help but wonder if it was, in fact... _Her._

*Spoiler: Cruch*
Show

 Failed a Directly Engage! *4* on the discord. Egads!

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 4


*The Lion, Polaris: Greenhouse Balcony*

Polaris dances between the flurry of blows, not merely fancy language but quite literally dances, grabbing your hands and twisting and spinning as if you were at a ball. "Yeah, he kicked me down here...I was going to soar up and blast him to bits but then I ran into you. I'm a pretty nice guy so I'm just going to assume that's why he did it. Probably was trying to kill us both together, but I can respect a man's game like that."

With a deft motion, as The Lion's spear zooms through the air, Polaris launches himself into the air with a flurry of kicks. The spear soars back towards Mosi. "You put up a good fight too, I respect that. I've got the rest of your team to do in though so I'm going to wrap this up." As Polaris continues to kick at the air, staying aloft, his whole form glows with brilliant violet energy. The panels are short, Polaris engulfed in one moment and then a massive beam of light gouges into the ground with ZZZT sfx all around. It lances up in the next panel, striking The Lion before soaring into the air. The next panel shows the entire greenhouse exploding in similer purple light.

The final panel shows Polaris soaring up out of the ruins before cutting back to the team.

*Spoiler: The Lion*
Show

Roll to take a powerful Blow and mark a Condition.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Guilty
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


_"The Archives, hurry. I must help the rest of the staff. Do not let them escape. There is no telling what they've come for. Swiftly."_

It had taken little more to send Tsunami bolting for the appointed destination. He trusts his team, but that doesnt stop him from worrying. He doesnt know exactly who *Tumults* people are, and despite his trust in his comrades neither he nor his team are infallible. His mind jumps to worst possible outcomes, and contingency plans.

Two panels show his arrival, the first is just his bottom half trailing steam from his heels, the second his full body, slightly bent in a wide stance as he lands. A cloud of vapor rises away from him as he straightens, Max taking only a short moment to try and assess the situation: chaotic. But thankfully, everyone seems to still be on their feet! *Mosi* remains unaccounted for, which given the context of assassins out for _Yami no Yojimbos_ number, _does_ leave him very unsettled. Hed honestly hoped to find the *Lion* here as well, somehow, but now that Tsunami has arrived, he cant just leave either to search.

The towering water giant does rather quickly take his attention, and while he cant quite identify its full nature, his mind rapidly works on how he might try to disperse it with his affinity for the element. *Kais* voice draws his gaze however.

_"I'm stepping out for a minute. Keep 'em safe."_

Max barely manages to nod in confirmation. In rapid succession, *Ronin* and *GZ* have taken the matter in hand, ultimately revealing that *Tiger Shark* had been... piloting? ...the water giant. There is no time to unpack that, as *Kai* and the villain go barreling out of the building. Unexpected, but... Max will take it, for now! Damaging the facility so blatantly doesnt make him feel _great_ but there is no time to argue. As much as hed like to keep the team together too... well, *GZ* always seems to manage one-on-one pretty well.

Max also spots *Cindy* and an exhausted looking *Lanuola* further down and surrounded by strange shadowy apparitions, and concludes this is probably who *GZ* was referring to. But then... there was _Silk_. Following the panel showing her in the foreground and Tsunami in the distance, it flips, focusing on Tsunami as he lifts the kanabō slightly in anticipation. A close up of his face shows his eyes narrowed slightly in a focused stare, his gaze revealing a form of recognition, distrust, and anger.

For a split second, he is divided. There is a brief knee-jerk reflex to want to immediately engage Silk before she might get to any of the others, but his core instinct is to jump in to help the sisters with the strange elementals first, to offer immediate assistance and make sure they arent overwhelmed. *Ronin* remains on the outside of that mess, he _could_ rely on her to hassle *Silk* while they took out the shades, or vice versa... But Max realizes swiftly that he doesnt like the idea of any of them tackling one of the Warlords ninjas alone. Already, *GZ* and presumably *Lion* are on their own. He doesnt like the idea of them being divided up any more than they already are, and with a concentrated effort, perhaps they can disperse the shadow elementals rapidly enough that they can deal with Silk as a team again. And then the rest.

Another jet of steam sends Tsunami soaring over the shadowy fiends, landing heavily next to *Sunburst* with kanabō raised and ready. His head turns slightly towards the sisters as he speaks, having found their usual line of communication not working. He only speaks loud enough for their ears.

*The Warlords know were here and theyve paid these a**holes to put us in the ground.* The panels clip to *Silk* again though at an uneasy angle, the waterline cutting diagonally across the panel. The panels return to *Sunburst, Moonshadow*, and Tsunami then. *No more splitting up, dont have a total number for their team. Keep a buddy if you have to split.* He feels a pang of guilt twist in his chest, not knowing where his own initial buddy has got off to. If the universe is at all kind, and it _does_ have a sense of humour at least he knows, then *GZ* would crash into *Lion* outside somewhere. And they could be arguably the worst buddies. 

*Ronin! Let's regroup!"* He glances towards *Ronin* briefly, hoping that shell close the gap a bit and not take a page from *GZs* book doing anything rash, but he trusts her to make smart decisions no matter the case. Enough time has been spent talking.

The next few panels move in rapid succession, the first depicting Max lifting the massive mace, and the next blurring slightly as he takes a sudden step forward. Beneath that, the next panel stretches across the page as it allows the weapons arc to sweeps across its entirety. The last three panels of the page follow in one line. The shadowy wolves move faster than Max anticipated, easily avoiding the arguably wide reach of the weapon. The next reverses in angle, showing Max from the font, his eyes betraying a hint of alarm. The final panel reveals that hes now exposed on nearly all sides after lunging forward and meeting no resistance, only his back directly to Lanuola, and the shades eager to press in again.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a *5* to *Directly Engage* the shadow beasties... uh oh! Marking *Guilty* as a Condition. Max wasn't there for the start of the fight, with his team in danger, and now that he's shown up he's immediately made a goof of himself and made himself a liability instead of a help. Also... he lost Mosi.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 3


*The Team, The Villains: Just A Real Big Mess*


Everything moves so fast. Ronin uses her electrical gadget to stun Tiger Shark where she stands only for Ground Zero to rush in .Ground Zero and Tiger Shark break through the walls and the panels of the comic into the rain and sky beyond. A small note at the bottom reads "Wukong Industries will remember that" with a small blond man in a blue jump suit and a frowny face. Down and down they hurtle before crashing on the street below with a crash before the panels once more join them on the streets. Passerbys are already making way for the two of you, each plip of rain only causing the surging elemental to grow. "They betrayed us." Tiger Shark croaks, slithering out from beneath you to stand tall. Whiplike appendages form from her elemental body before expanding, forming dangerous sickles. "And you're just taking their side. You saw them kill Coyote and you're just...just getting in our way!!"

The villainess inside the elemental suit rages, electrical currents running the circuit of her newfound form. Half drowning, half screaming. The creature's many scythes splay out, soaring to dice the onlookers to pieces as civilians shriek. What do you do Ground Zero?

The panels return to the rushing Tsunami, eager to get involved in the fight. Placing himself between Sunburst and the pack of shadow wolves, a misstep however. More slowly flee fom Sunburst's shadows as she glows brightly, until the pack descends on Tsunami instead. They savage at his armor, tossing him between them with snarls and barks. Sunburst forgotten, perhaps in error. 


The final panels show The Huntsman who has walked near the hole in the wall before glancing back to Silk. "You're on your own. I'm not dealing with these monsters." He then joins Ground Zero and Tiger Shark as he launches himself out into the rain.

The show with Sunburst, Tsunami and Ronin is all yours Silk.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Sunburst finds she has no time to properly catch her bearings, everything was happening too quickly. She manages to register the arrival of Tsunami and someone she doesn't quite manage to recognise just in time for Ground Zero to violently defenestrate Tigershark whilst plunging after her. And then _Ronin_ was busy fighting, but she didn't have time to turn her attention there as the shadow beasts renew their assault. This time, they were all lunging for Tsunami.

Reacting on instinct, Sunburst lets out a wordless yell, an overhead panel showing her toward the bottom, Tsunami near the top being savaged by the creatures. Swiping an arm to one side, a shimmering field of light flashes into existence in an arc, forcing the melee to separate out again. Where the shadow beast's claws press on it there are whorls and eddies in the barrier. Already it looks to be dissolving away in places, but Lanuola's expression is still one of angry triumph, even as her eyes lose their bright glow, "*I SAID NO!*"

With the little breathing space she'd created, Sunburst dared to glance at the rest of the room. The Huntsman was gone, leaving his shadow creatures behind. Which meant it was just them, and...

Lanuola's eyes widen, and she feels her chest constrict, as she realises who the newcomer is. Silk. But... But they outnumbered her. They should be fine, right..? She gave Ronin a desperate look, "What should I do?!"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Per discord, rolled a 12 to defend Tsunami using the 'Shielding' burn power, using the last of Sunburst's burn, clearing Insecure, and taking Influence over Tsunami.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*  Angry
*Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.


Ronin winces as Zero blows through the wall of the Archive and out into the open air.  So much for good will and the opportunity to spin their own PR, she imagines.  She had a moments flash of relief that Tsumani arrived on the scene; short lived, as he immediately throws himself into a tactically unsound position without giving anyone clear direction how to proceed next.

All right, then.

A panel displays her AIs words as she turns back to face the newcomer, now that the Huntsman has left the building as well.

_MIHO, FROM THE REPORTS COMPILED BY THE OTHERS, THIS WOULD BE SILK, Chisei_ informs her, a red targeting reticle bracketing the slender woman down by the elevator.

Mihos eyes narrow as she considers this information.    Good to know, good to know, she replies quietly before raising her voice to address their final opponent.

*So good to finally meet the infamous Silk,* she calls down the length of the archive, having not been so fortunate as some of the others to have previously encountered the ninja.  *Why dont you two mop up those shadows,* she suggests to Sunny and Tsunami, not taking he eyes off Silk.  *Her sneakiness and I are going to have a pointed discussion about playing nice with others...unless shes afraid,* she tosses off scornfully, momentarily pointing the Sword of Doom for emphasis.

*Now, witness the firepower of this armed and fully operational battle suit,* she misquotes with gleeful grimness, the kinetic lance mounted on her shoulder tracking the ninjas slight form as she prepares to draw the fight away from her less-optimally positioned teammates.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.


*"Is my number up already? Cute."* With the kinetic lance trained on her, Silk wastes no time. Quick as a flash, she fishes a small dark ball from her pocket and throws it at Ronin. As soon as it impacts against the suit, a thick cloud of dark smoke billows up, filling the immediate area and obscuring Silk from the computerized targeting system. The panel shifts to Miho's point of view in the suit, nothing but smoke on the monitors. Silk-colored speech bubbles come from different directions as the ninja moves around outside the bounds of the smoke. *"Hard to hit what you can't see."* *"You can probably build some tech that could beat this next time. Too bad you need it right now."* Though she can't be seen, Silk makes more than enough noise to be tracked by sound as she moves around the room, and Ronin follows, turning slowly as the smoke begins to dissipate. *"Your family would have loved it if you'd come out as big and strong as that suit of yours, huh? But we both know it's what's inside that counts."* The kinetic lance's tracking starts picking up Silk's motion through the thinning smoke, but can't quite get a lock. Just a little more... *"What's really inside that suit? What do you have left when your fancy tech fails you? Disappointment."* Though the smoke still obscures the main camera, the kinetic lance finally locks on. *"Come on, stop trying to hit me and hit me!"* 

The kinetic lances fires off with a big *WUMPF* and bright light fills the panel. The last panel stretches across the bottom of the page, showing Silk dropping down into a crouch on the flooded floor as the lance shoots over her. The action continues on the next page, and the panel shows a pulled-out angle of the room. Ronin stands at one end, the kinetic lance traveling across the panel and over Silk - right for a preoccupied Tsunami, now positioned directly in the beam's path!

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: none
Potential: 0/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +0
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*+0


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender*: When you leap to defend your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to *defend them*.


Ground Zero staggers away from the point of impact. He wasn't hurt thanks to his powers, but the rapid descent had been dizzying to say the least. He's honestly pretty amazed when Tiger Shark pulls herself to her feet, even if it was pretty clear how heavily she was relying on the hydro armor at this point.

GZ clenches his fist and gives a dangerous grin, preparing for another clash as TS forms a series of vicious looking scythes. He hears her ranting, going on about how 'they' betrayed her, and killed Coyote, and he's pretty sure that means that Light-Bringer hired a bunch of criminals. He files that bit of information away as something to bring up with the team later. In the mean time, he had a fight to end.

His thoughts of a brilliant victory grind to a halt as the water scythes go flying out, but not at him. Instead they are headed for the civilians that are desperately trying to flee the scene. The battle frenzy that had been building in GZ's head clears as he remembers a day, years ago, when a day at the mall with his parents turned into a life altering event, as two supers brought their violent confrontation into the crowded building. He sees the same fear he saw in his parents' eyes reflected in those now fleeing the scythes. He couldn't do anything back then, but this time was different. This time he could save them!

"STOOOOOOOOOP!" He roars as he slams a hand down on the ground, and send his power resonating out through the ground. Just before the water scythes are about to reach their targets, stone pillars rise up out of the ground like the fingers of some earthen giant, and the scythes break against them. Once fully formed, the pillars fence the raging TS in from all directions except towards GZ, as he stays crouched with a hand on the ground, his concentration the only thing keeping the pillars up.

"You're fight is with me! Leave them the hell out of it!" GZ shouts at TS.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled +Saviour to defend the civilians. Rolled a 7. Clearing a condition and exposing myself to danger.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Guilty
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


*F*ck.*

He could berate himself for being an idiot later, but right now the shadowy apparitions are doing a fine enough job of punishing him for it. While he tries to keep a grip on the kanabō, the ferocity with which the wolves tug and toss him around makes it impossible to get any momentum to swing the oversized weapon, or even use his own limbs as effective weapons immediately. Above their growls and his own, Max can hear materials tearing, stretching, scoring as the beasts teeth cut and dig into his armour. Shooting bursts of pain alert him as a number of them find weak spots before a bright sheet of light flashes in front of his face and he abruptly finds himself making a splash as he drops back onto the flooded floor.

"*I SAID NO!*"

The shout takes Tsunami by surprise, as he's never heard that level of commanding tone come out of *Sunburst* before. He realizes instantly that she's entirely saved his hide, feeling impressed, grateful, and guilty at once. Here he and *GZ* had been thinking *Sunburst* needed the save, but Tsu had just gone and made things worse, forcing her to expend more of her precious energy while compromising himself. At least _she_ is functioning well under pressure! He needs to give her much more credit, and he feels further ashamed for assuming. The snarling and snapping of the wolves just out of reach behind the rapidly fizzling barrier has him scrambling back to his feet however. Again, the self-flagellation can come later. He'll have to examine his biases and other faults then. For now, he's simply grateful for *Sunburst's* quick and effective action.

Though dripping and disheveled and just a little bloodied, he offers a quick thumbs up to *Sunburst*, both in approval and to assure that he's alright.

*"Hey thanks!"*

Is all Tsunami manages before a crackling beam catches him straight in the chest; he becomes aware of the impending disaster a split second before it strikes, but still a moment far too late to react.

While not lethal, the force behind the kinetic lance is still enough to send the teen flying and then tumbling a few feet further once he reunites with the ground. A wall stops him before he manages to fight the momentum enough to do so himself, the good news being that there's not enough left to damage the wall or surrounding, the bad news being that there _is_ still enough that it probably hurts _Max_. Not as much as the lance itself, of course. He can probably give *Ronin* a good account for the report of its field test, regardless. Even though he missed almost the entirety of *Ronin* and *Silk's* interaction thus far, there isn't even a single moment where he suspects it was intentional for the former to hit him. Not that he has much of a moment to spare for _anything_ really. He feels he knows her better than to ever fear such a thing. He can't even spare to direct any anger at *Ronin* for the accident, for that's what he's assuming it is; Max is very much happy to keep all that anger collecting and stewing, to be used against *Silk* later.

The sound Tsunamis body makes hitting the wall isnt entirely pleasant, though the heavy metallic thud of the kanabō clattering next to him definitely overshadows it. It takes him a little longer to stand up this time, his appearance in even more disarray between the unexpected sequence of assaults. His wet hair falls about his face in a wild, bedraggled mess now, having fully escaped out of the topknot after the unanticipated gymnastics. The front of his jacket is somewhat ragged, the right shoulder seam completely torn and exposing bare shoulder. Additional tears along the sleeve are bloodied now from the wolves. His shirt is visibly tattered in the front and barely hanging onto shirt status, shredded enough to reveal the armor plating hidden beneath that thankfully took some of the blow of the lance. The mechanisms keeping his left shoulder guard in place also seem to have been compromised as the armour hangs slightly askew on his arm, but still attached, for now. 

Hes not ready to give up yet though, especially with the team still in danger. Not that Tsunami is ever willing to give up, often to his detriment. He doesnt reach for the kanabō immediately however, as per usual. He has to go bigger this time, as its clear just trying to play ball with the shadowy creatures isnt the best tactic. Instead, his eyes begin to take on a blue glow as he reaches outside of himself, feeling the water that surrounds him and them. Lifting his hands, he does his best to pull on that connection, trying to draw the water up and away from the far side of the room, to form a wave that can wash the beasts out the exit *GZ* has conveniently provided. But his concentration is rocky, to say the least, frustration alone not enough to crystalize the effort, perhaps. Just having the will isnt always enough.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a *5* to *Unleash*! Uh oh...

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 5 (That Escalated Quickly); -2 to EVERYTHING
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  -1*Mundane:*  +2
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.

Up above in what little remains of the *GARDEN TERRACE*, not more than a few meters of platform, a sphere swirls like the microcosm of a sand storm in a pitch black night. It drips open to reveal the Lion rising from the ground--

*"P-POLARIS...!!"*

 The structure rescinds into his chest and arm markings first before crawling its way up to and under his MASK like a spider; illusory fangs and just below them, glowing eyes. The Lion's grip tightens around the haft of his spear as he tries to steel himself -- but its hard to focus as his ears RING. He looks up above at Polaris flying away, either unaware of Mosi's continued survival or uncaring. 

That made Mosi's chest tighten. Was he _so_ insignificant? Who was Polaris to judge him? He was... Every bit the hero his parents were... Or, at least, that his teammates were....

*No,* _not even close._ And if Polaris found them... Well, it wasn't but two hours ago that he was squabbling with them, acting like a bratty child, and now here he was; alone and thoroughly beaten down by someone so strong he might be able to fight the whole team by himself. But with Tsunami probably still upstairs and the team.... _somewhere_ in the building--

_No! Not this time. I will stop him right here, right now; I will not let my doubts conquer me. Polaris has left himself wide open. I'll show GZ and Ronin and Lightbringer and... Silk. I'll show them I'm not just a useless idiot. This time, I will end things before anyone else can get hurt. I've done it before and now... something is different. I am stronger; more than ever and-- Duat, I don't even know how I managed to survive that! Even if I do... die here trying... I will stop him here and now... because, the alternative..._

Mosi shakes the thought out; forces himself to smile.

*"Right. This is what it's gonna take. Everything I've got and little bit more than that."* Mosi grabs the Spear and swings it around him, spinning it and leaving a trail of gold before descending into a modified runners stance. *"Sekmet bless my spear, I-I don't want to fight. Not him, not Lightbringer, not the team, not... anyone. So I want-- I want to take him out in one overwhelming strike, with everything I've got and--"* Mosi poses into a modified runners stance; his Spear ROARS golden, hostile -- burning his skin a little bit -- flecking away at the darkness the descends back down his supple body as --

*"Hey, Polaris!"* Mosi dashes towards the side of the building he kicks up -- all the weight of his enhanced strength shifting into his feet. He springs himself up stories. He lets the black sand, wrapped around his feet, claw into the glass; the Lion runs up as fast as he can, up to above Polaris and pops off the glass, shattering it and the panel beneath him as he readies his body into combat stance. He flings the spear down as hard as he can towards Polaris.

*"Let me show you EXACTLY how I roar!!"* The Lion grins. Then his eyes go wide.

*"IF YOU TRY TO FIGHT HIM, HE WILL KILL ALL YOUR FRIENDS YOU MUST RETREAT YOU MUST RETR--"
*
The panel below reveals Mosi's chest -- impaled by a reversed SPEAR. 

~~
He gasps and sputters, makes eye contact with Polaris. Mosi's face twists into desperation before he DROPS; The Lion suddenly seeing how many stories he will fall. He bounces and claws his way down the facade of the building with a a metallic groan as his claws scrape his way down into a slowed descent just before he EXPLODES through --

WHAT REMAINS OF THE * GARDEN TERRACE--
*
and is jettisoned THROUGH part of the facade; past the HOLE and straight DOWN into the *GROUND,* leaving a thick DUST CLOUD, cracking the ground into a large crater, not more than 20 meters out from Ground Zero.

When the dust clears, we see the Lion in-panel. He's landed SPEARTIP first, the unbreakable weapon embedding itself into the gravel below his feet, leaving him dangling and hung up on the weapon. As Mosi gasps, he slides down the haft slowly -- propping him up the ground and keeping him together, probably the only reason he survives the enormous fall... but also probably not good for his personal health. The Lion COUGHS up blood.

*"Oh...."* He wheezes out. *"Sekhmet. You.... You were totally right, GZ. Looks like I got myself into trouble."* He smiles and laughs. *"...Again."* He looks over, one eye half open, at Tiger Shark.

*"Ugh, who in Duat are you?"* He groans, looking at her. He glances at the civilians. *"You all make things... way more complicated, no offense."* He looks back at GZ.

*"Zero, I-- GZ, I know.... I know I joked about you not being important to--"* He coughs. *"Important to the team... But right now, you're gonna... I'm gonna need you to be the guy who-- who gets to look good and save the team."* He smiles, then shakes his head. *"But you're not gonna like... how you'll have to do it."* He unclips his helm -- letting the chinstrap dangle loose, as he desperately tries to force his limp feet between him and the ground -- causing more and more blood to pour from him. He gives GZ a hazy thumbs up, flexing his bicep a little on accident. He GROANS. 

*"There's this guy, POLARIS, who's attacking the building with some Ninja -- he's, he's crazy strong. Like... stronger than the entire team... maybe put together. Could be as... or almost as strong as Lightbringer and... Maybe he's reached our team by now, or maybe not... but... you need to fly up to wherever in Duat the rest of the team are... and get Sunburst and get Moonshadow and get them OUT-- Out of here, now."* The Panel shifts again, this time to a familiar FEAR --

*A SILHOUETTE of Polaris's gloved hands wrapped around, snapping someone's neck. It's Ronin.
*
~~
This next page is a collection of panels of the team in action, seemingly frozen in SLOW MOTION; each panel popping in as their names are brought up by Mosi in their part of his plan, drawn out in crackling GOLDSCALE. 

*"The team.... is marked for death. We-- Tsunami, Ronin and I -- we will hold down the building and cover your escape, while... while you three... call in reinforcements, from the Guardians, from.... Lightbringer, from... WHOEVER."* He grimaces, visibly shaking from the pain of being held up on the spear. 

*"I hate to say it-- but it's looking like we'll have to put our trust in the odds that we will get backup from the heroes of this city. So either the three oldest can hold off the bad guys and risk... Y'know. Or it can be all of us. And... if the three of you get out, you and Sunburst and Moonshadow can find Hikari and restart the team so... just... listen to me, and let your senpai take care of everything, okay?"* He yanks himself up to his feet, and with a mighty heft, pulls the spear from the ground -- steadies himself as blood pours out of his chest and down his abs, constantly being regenerated.

We snap over to a panel captioned *Lion Family Hospital Room.* Mios Pride seizes in his bed, his hair quite a bit PALER than before--

*"I'll take care of this one here, so no..."* Mosi coughs some more blood into his hand, dizzy. *"No... no problem. You just... you just go on and get your girl and leave this... to your Rival."* He grins, slight. 

Then Mosi clenches both his hands into BLOODY fists, ready to fight -- even as his own spear still runs through his chest; looking almost comical in the longshot, were he not so grimly, stupidly and _desperately_ determined. His teeth clench HARD in a cut-in Panel; tears stream down his cheeks. Dramatic Music would swell, if this weren't a comic book.

The Lion tries to pull off his helmet all the way, like in the first fight. Only this time, a *MASK* of *PURE BLACK ENERGY* clings on -- the shadow, the true face of what it is that lives inside of The Lion's Helm -- its tendrils swirl around him from head to toe as it RIPS the mask closer to his face. An aura of black sand graces the air -- seemingly armoring Mosi as he stands tall. Or, as tall as one can, when impaled by a mythical spear. He steps forward...

_I-I can still give everything I have to win this fight... then I just need to find a way up there to get her... AND... and... and..._ He falls over; balled-up on his side -- Mosi whimpers, his skin pale. The Lion's healing factor buckles, trying to keep up with the enormous weight of what its been asked to do. His eyes -- now his normal blue -- look up at GZ. A flash of shame, panic, then... nothing. Mosi's eyes glaze over; the Lion is silent.

His chest moves only _just_ enough to be visible to an observant reader. Still breathing, at least for now.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

 *7* on _Never Give Up Never Surrender_ (Chose to take opportunity). Rolled _All I've got_ for a *5* (Chose to damage Mosi instead of friend/bystander, because it wasn't too situationally relevant (though we will see with falling debris, so [Shrugs]. Super Ouch, because I resultingly _took a Powerful Blow_ for a whopping *14* -- Mosi has "exited the scene" (top option) due to unconsciousness.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 3


*Tsunami, Suburst, Ronin, Silk: Archives*


The scene above continues to move, and go south, quickly. Silk dispatching Ronin's weaponry into Tsunami who then creates his own namesake, trying to sweet the shadowy creatures out of the very promomenent hole that Ground Zero has created. The beasts howl in shock though the waters ebbs and swirls bring them not out of the room but instead next to Silk. Neither seem interested in attacking the ninja, in fact they seem cowed by her presence. 

That probably isn't a good sign.

*The Lion, Polaris--Ground Zero, Tigershark: Outside, street level*

*"Oh now you care about these people."* The voice is something other than Tiger Shark now. Deep like the ocean, a double echo that drifts through the air even as the pillars of earth rise. *"I thought you only cared to bring the Warlords to heel."* The mighty elemental armor rises, a giant scythe forming and ready to fall when The Lion falls into the panels with a resounding smash. In true comic fashion, Tiger Shark waits until The Lion has said his peace and promptly passes out. 

_"I won't go after them."_ Tiger Shark's voice reappears on the panels, the scythe cutting between Ground Zero and The Lion. *"After I'm done with you, I'll take the rest of my rage on him."* Another powerful scythe cleaves into vision, slamming into Ground Zero. Then another, and another. A torrent of sharp piercing blades.

*Spoiler: Ground Zero*
Show

Roll to take a Powerful Blow.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.


As the water floods out of the room like a receding tide, Silk readies herself for an attack from the still-standing Tsunami. But before the scene can erupt in further violence, something unexpected happens. The shadowbeasts heel before Silk like obedient hunting dogs. Then, her inky black shadow starts seeping toward them, and when it touches the beasts, they begin to melt, melding and merging. Silk's shadow gets bigger and blacker. Panel-by-panel, the shadow peels off the floor and stands up in space. It continues to grow as it feeds on the shadowbeasts, reaching the same size as Silk, and then bigger. It keeps growing until it stands over 10 feet tall, a giant made of corporeal shadow, the immaterial made material.

*"Huh. That's new."*

Silently, and with frightening speed, the Shadow Hierophant lashes out with an oversized fist, smashing Tsunami into a nearby faux-tree pillar with a very audible *KRUNCH!*

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Guilty
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


While at least some of the water has been cleared from the area, things havent entirely gone as planned. Having missed the beginning of the fight, hes unaware of who the shadowy canines belong to, and while *Silk* has _appeared_ to have only entered the fray at the same time he did, hes not entirely surprised when they seem to obediently submit themselves before the shadowy ninja. He is however taken slightly off guard when they seem to absorb into said ninjas own shadow. That IS new.

Though still standing mostly straight, Max is panting visibly and audibly, already physically taxed from the previous attacks. His gaze follows as *Silks* shadow swells and grows to tower over both of them. While Tsunami is never one to flinch from a fight despite his idealistic efforts to stop them before they start, even with the Oni mask in place his expression currently is quite clearly less than thrilled. Theyd only just got rid of the last elemental giant, thanks to *Kai*. And the redhead had yet to return. None of that bodes well.

Tsunami straightens further in anticipation of the fight, and turns his more armoured side forward, but the _Shadow Hierophant_ moves before he can do anything other than offering the toughest cheek, so to speak. Another blow of frightening force sends him slamming into the nearest pillar in short order, the boy taking a secondary blow as gravity reclaims him and he falls forward onto his face with an audible flump to follow the previous _krunch_. 

Theres a moment that follows where Tsunami doesnt move at all, that is, save to breathe, thankfully. He then begins to scramble, after a moment that feels much _much_ longer in his head, boots scraping the ground and hands shoving against it, trying to push himself up quickly but with obvious effort. Hes moving slower though, whether from pain, damage, just having his senses knocked clean out of him, or C: all of the above. It would probably be practical for him not to move at all; through the adrenaline he cant tell if somethings broken on top of bloodied and bruised.

But its Maxs instinct to get _up_ again as quickly as he can, because he honestly cant tell how long he was flat on his face for, or if he might have actually blacked out for a second in there upon meeting the pillar, and that scares him. Not because it would imply he's injured, but because the _Shadow Hierophant_ moved so fast he could barely keep up, and he needs to orient himself before another blow comes. Or at least, get his _head_ up, for said goal. It isnt easy readjusting, with his hair falling in his face and something else making his eyes sting, enough that he has to keep the right one closed. He hopes its just sweat and dust, but the sour tang of copper on his tongue suggests its more than that.

The other reason he's so stubborn on getting back up again of course is because once the fighting (regrettably) starts, Maxs style of heroism almost exclusively runs on the motto of Either you stay down or you better _make ME_.' To the detriment of himself and now likely his team as well, as he's close to clocking out and leaving them on their own if he pushes any further.

He manages to get back up on his feet, so at least it seems hes still hanging together in one piece. That said, immediately he finds that gravity remains an enemy as the floor feels as if it is pitching beneath him. Well, better move fast in that case, before it gets the better of him. Max can still vaguely make out everyones position, and the _Shadow Hierophant_ is hard to miss.

Mustering up his remaining strength, the water lingering beneath his feet abruptly evaporates, sending him flying forwards at an upward angle. A path of steam spreads rapidly from where he was standing, erupting beneath the shadowy behemoth and lifting the entity off the ground as well. Tsunami meets it midair, an armoured fist colliding with its core. The gauntlet he wears channels further hydraulic force behind the teens already unnatural strength, adding a renewed burst of speed to the _Hierophants_ ascent.

Tsunami lands back on the ground, a bit heavily and quickly dropping to a knee, running out of steam quite literally.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


Sunburst barely registers Tsunami's quick thanks before he's blasted away from her. She turns with a wordless cry, watching him slam backward into the ground some distance away. The relief is evident on her face as he picks himself up again. It was still all ok, Tsunami could handle this, he'd know what to do. She turns back forward again, raising her fists in a poor approximation of a fighting stance as Tsunami's wave rushes past her. The panels show her standing dramatically in front of them, the wave crashing around her as she keeps her focus forward. A second panel, however, shows her flinching in reaction to the abrupt influx of water.

Once she's got her composure back, Silk has summoned a gigantic shadow to her control. Eyes wide, Sunburst is too slow to do anything more than watch as the ephemeral fist slams Tsunami back to the ground. Hard. Her blood runs cold. Then her core heats. The shadows around her blast backward around her, throwing everything into stark contrast as smoke rises from her clothing. Sunburst's features disappear until there's just the suggestion of an impossibly lit humanoid in the middle of the room. This had to stop, right now. Without thought of consequence, Sunburst threw her arms forward and abruptly loosed the energy she'd built up toward Silk and her shadow construct, screaming as she did so.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: Angry & Insecure
Potential: 0/5

*Ground Zero's* situation goes from tough to terrible as *Lion* comes crashing down to Earth with his own damn spear sticking out of him. The prince says something about how *GZ* was right, and that he needs *GZ* to save the rest of the team, but won't like how he'd have to do it. As he describes an incredibly powerful enemy heading towards the rest of the team, *Kai* wonders why* Lion* thought he wouldn't like going up against someone like that, but then *Lion* mentions his plan for *GZ* to carry the sisters to safety and leave the rest of the team to their fate.

Yeah, **** that noise.

Then the madman goes on to declare his intent to finish the fight against *Tiger Shark*, and in what has to be one of the most hardcore displays *GZ* has ever seen, *Lion* pulls himself up off the ground, dislodging the spear from the ground, and then takes a fighting stance, WITH THE SPEAR STILL STICKING OUT OF HIS GODDAMNED CHEST!

And then the image is immediately ruined as he collapses to the ground, unconscious.

The next thing *GZ* knows, a volley of highly pressurised water scythes are slamming into him. The pillars he created to protect the civilians crumble apart as *GZ* diverts his focus into protecting himself. But not before a few of the scythes break through his protective field and leave a series of lacerations across his arms and torso, and as the blows rained down on him, one thought dominated his mind.

I can't fight her and keep Lion safe.

The only reason *Lion* wasn't in immediate danger right now was because she was focusing her attention on a stil target. That target being an increasingly battered *GZ*, and as tough as he was, he couldn't take these hits much longer, but if he tried to start moving and dodging, then there was a solid chance of one of her wild slashes bisecting the fallen Prince.

And he couldn't let that happen. Not after the guy had fought so damn hard to try and keep the team safe that he ended up with his own damn spear through his chest, and still tried to keep fighting. No, he needed to get *Lion* out of here, and fast.

Not a moment after finding his resolve, the barrage of blows seemed to ease up, and *GZ* took off in a dash towards his teammate. His focus narrowed, like a sprinter seeing nothing but the finish line, turning a blind eye to *Tiger Shark* as he tried to cover the distance between himself and *Lion* as quickly as possible.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Took a powerful blow. Rolled an 11. Went with two options from the 7-9 list: marking two conditions and giving TS an opportunity.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.


Tsunami's impact actually makes Silk flinch from the brutality. The other boy is seriously messed up. Whatever happened to her shadow, it hadn't been her choice, and it didn't feel like it was under her control. But she could feel a connection, like a single piece of thread linking the Shadow Hierophant to her. Its presence is oppressive and encompassing and...frightening.

As Tsunami pushes himself up, Silk grimaces. *"We don't have to do this, you know. We can all just walk away, right now. Nobody else has to get hu-"*

Silk gets cut off as a bright glow shines from off-panel. _Uh-oh._ The panel whites out as Sunburst lets loose, and when the light fades, the Shadow Hierophant is nowhere to be seen. Neither is Silk. There's a sudden burst of movement from behind a pillar, and then Silk is through the hole in the wall, gone.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 3


*Ground Zero, The Lion, Tiger Shark: Outside*

You don't get far. A howl below, unearthly and furious, echoes through the rain. Even as you ascend the powerful water armor, and Tiger Shark with it, launch ahead of you as powerful arms of water leap past you. "You go nowhere." the creature howls, a dozen scythe tipped arms anchor the quickly growing monster into the building. Like some nightmarish spider the thing crawls up the building only to bring several of its scythe arms down towards you. These splinter, the rain growing sharp as it falls not only upon you but the civilians below. Each drills into your armor, and from its posture the water elemental seems to be preparing another and much larger volley.

What do you do?

*Spoiler: Ground Zero*
Show

Mark a Condition



*
The rest of the team, The Shadow Heirophant: Inside the Archive*


The rest nonwithstanding, the shadowy beast lets out an ear piercing scream as Sunburst goes Nova. As the shadows pull away and fade from the awesome display of energy the creature diminishes. Panel by panel the beast grows smaller and smaller. Revering first to its massive hound like forms, to one, to a pup before it dashes through the shadows themselves. The vast creature, small now, and very much gone. 


*After Dark: Insert 4*

Master Sun perks a brow, sitting up slowly from his seat. Everyone?

Impact remains limp, another tremor. *Tough, Lightbringer...the entire Junior Guardians roster. He chewed through them like they were nothing and I stood by and watched it all. Helped him with quite a few of them. Not actually killing them, hed never let me. I was muscle, not a blade. It was his grand work, his responsibility to consign them all to the Dark so that his masterpiece could be seen through.*

I thought we promised to be honest with one another Impact. Lightbringer is very much alive, I spoke with her only hours ago. It was her will you be imprisoned. Master Suns voice, so far level, hitches. Sure theres been annoyance and surprise but the man is careful, calm even then. Now however his voice raises, his limits tested.

*Youre a tool, same as me, Master Sun. I watched Lightbringer die, begging to the Light to protect her while Eibon scoured her away by tenebrous layer. The Light did nothing for her then. The Light waited until all was said and done, when Lady Tigress lay dead, the city teetering on the razors edge and Eibon...poor Eibon beyond the Dark. Then it moved and it moves again.* Much the same as Master Sun, Impact has remained level...or as level as one might be in this situation...but here her words drip with fear, loathing, disgust. She spits into the darkness around them. *Lightbringer has been dead and gone for forty years. The world just forgot. Forgot about the true end of The Junior Guardians, of Karakuri Town, of Twilight Impact and saddest of all Lady Tigress, the woman I loved. Slain by the man Id come to respect above all others. They forgot him too...he forgot himself.* A tear rolls down Impacts face and into the void. 

Then Master Sun speaks, almost a whisper as he glances about the room. Who stands next to the Throne of this city, Impact? Master Sun waits but Impact does not respond. Slippered feet rasp against the floor leading to the imprisoned heroine, Master Sun grabbing her by the face with a violent yank to bring them eye to eye. Who he hisses. The panels cut to both of their eyes, framed in two thin rectangle boxes. Impacts dark and stormy eyes red from tears. Master Suns wide, dialated, filled with fear. When you know everything, not knowing is a hard pill to swallow.

It is one of the only breaks in the otherwise fully single room shot of After Dark. The page is black, a single voice bubble in the exact center. A page alone that only six people could receive in the entire run.

*The Light.*

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*  Angry
*Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.


Ronin's frustration had grown as she was continuously half a beat behind the mark in trying to get a lock on the elusive Silk, cowardly hiding in her concealing smoke.  Which was why it had been such a flash of satisfaction when the other woman had finally made a mistake, allowing her to lock on and fire!

...Satisfaction which had, of course, immediately morphed into shock and dismay as she realized she'd been suckered, and her shot had missed Silk and instead slammed into Tsunami!  She had stood there, stunned for a long moment, as her usually far-too-capable brain struggled to process what had just happened.

Being the one coordinating all of the sensor data, _Chisei_ hadn't been much better off, truth be told.  _MIHO!  I SHOULD HAVE ANTICIPATED THAT MOVEMENT,_ the AI had apologized.  Fortunately, Tsunami had seemed to weather the blow relatively unscathed, and with a start Ronin realized that he had rejoined the combat and she had been _still just standing there!_

Recriminations later, help out now! she had replied to her digital friend, and charged forward toward the fray.  She only has moments to note the sharp spike in energy readings before Sunburst erupts in a brilliant flash that leaks energy all up and down the electromagnetic spectrum, her viewscreen momentarily blanking to protect her vision.

Or, so at least she initially believes until her next step simplydoesn't happen.  Locked in place, the armour crashes to the floor and slides to a halt, darkness and silence enfolding Ronin within her high-tech cocoon.

_Chisei?_ she calls out, a little frantically.  _Chisei??_

No answer from her AI.  No power response from the armour, no visuals and even less capacity to move her paralyzed legs than usual.  She...is dead in the water.  With Silk still out there, perhaps literally....

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: Insecure & Guilty
Potential: 1/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +0
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*+0


*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.


*GZ* doesn't get far in his flight up the building, unconscious *Lion* in hand, before the elemental goliath that is *Tiger Shark* moves to intercept. A pang of guilt shoots through him as he sees the ice shards raining down on the people below, but he doesn't have long to focus on it as he's on a rapid collision course with *Tiger Shark*.

Avoiding her isn't an option, he needs to take her out now. 

*GZ* tries to gather his focus and charge up a hit to finish the fight. One blow, with all the power to deal with an opponent whose tenacity is starting to impress him almost as much as it's been pissing him off. But as he throws his fist forward, something feels wrong. He's splitting his focus between too many things: flying, protecting himself, protecting *Lion* and now trying to charge this blow. While *GZ* had made his teammates aware that he had his powers due to his trip into the Cacophony, he'd never really explained just what that meant. 
The Chaotic energies that ruled the Cacophony were now a part of him, and he was constantly keeping them in check. An act that had become subconscious after his years enduring it. But now, with his conscious mind split between too many extraneous tasks, something snapped inside *GZ*.

With a wordless roar, destructive energy came exploding out of him, with* Lion* still held to his side.

And as the explosion faded, *Ground Zero* felt himself falling.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled for All You've got. Rolled a 5. Looks like I don't have a lot. Unleashing my powers in a disastrous way, but at least I get to clear angry. Sorry Lion.

----------


## Razade

*Issue One: Pre-Close*

The panels remain on Ground Zero, The Lion and Tiger Shark as the destructive blast ripples through the air. Both heroes are sent spiraling far and away from one another into the city below, twin smaller panels following them into the dark before cutting back in full to the water ensconced villain. With a wordless cry within her "armor", Tiger Shark gives one final gasping breath before she took falls to the ground below. Water trails after her though no longer animated. 

The panels crawl up and up, Polaris offering a hand to Silk as she dips out of the building and further to a small waiting chopper that battles with the furious winds. Tumult extends a hand to them both before the chopper flies away.

The last panels finally fall on the remaining team within Monkey Island as Miss Wu and her sisters dash into the now devastated Archives. The Huntsman remains beaten, making no moves to run or take control of the situation that has long since spiraled out of control. Aid is given though the warm and generous welcome you received when you arrived has chilled. The damage, when the power returns in full, is easy to see. Archive columns blasted. A gaping hole in the side of the building. Water damage the likes of which will never really be repaired without a full renovation. The damage to the building is done. 

It can't compare to how you, the team must feel, as the Three Sisters escort you to the door with a very prompt "don't call us. We'll call you." style dismissal. They don't even get a panel for what can only be a serious tongue lashing on top of the defeat you've been handed. How do you feel through all of this? Where do you go? 


*Spoiler: Silk*
Show

Roll your Darkness.

*Spoiler: The rest of you*
Show

Detail any responses you need and where you go after this. If you want a little more of a wrap post, now's your chance.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*  Angry
*Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.


The panel is completely dark, with little pale squiggles in the gutters that somehow do a good job of indicating panic.  The next panel has something besides blackness in it, at least...although its merely a few harsh breaths echoing in Mihos ears.  The armour is pitch black, lacking its usual litany of noises of operation; the only sounds she can hear are muffled movement of some sort nearby.

She cant move, and even if the armour wasnt frozen in position she would be limited to a slow drag as the lower half of her body continued its stubborn refusal to work as it should.  Its been quite a while since shes been this helpless, but even that isnt the one thing thats causing her the most concern at the moment.

Another panel, black.  Broken by a broken voice.

_...Chisei?_ Miho asks quietly, her voice a stressed rasp.  No, no no nonononono.  Not _Chisei_, not her first and best friend.  She just _couldnt_ have allowed him to get killed while helping her.

_.....Chisei?_  Once more, plaintively.

Despite all of this, she has been counting seconds silently to herself, and right on schedule the system reboot happens.  The amount of light emitted by a blank screen is small but non-negligible, and her eyes are grateful for something to process.

The armour whirs softly, and Mihos sense for the classics shows itself as the screen prints _HELLO, WORLD_ for her.  Then a long beat before blanking, and being replaced by more text.

*MIHO?  I BELIEVE OUR SYSTEMS WERE OVERLOADED BY AN EMP*, _Chisei_ prints helpfully for her, and the breath she lets out in relief nearly fogs the screen to irreadability.  *MY CORE SHUTDOWN PROCEDURES MANAGED TO BEAT OUT THE WAVEFRONTS ARRIVAL, BUT I AM AFRAID THE ARMOUR DID NOT FARE SO WELL.*

There are tears in Mihos eyes, fortunately only visible to the reader and not to her teammates.  Doesnt matter, she tells her friend in a hoarse whisper.  Well repair it.  As long as youre okay.

- = * * * = -  
Did not fare so well is accurate enough, if lacking sufficient punch to fully express the damage to the armours systems.  The gross physical structure is intact; an EMPs damage is done primarily to electronics and the delicate computers attached to them.  Some wiring was fried, circuits were toasted, and computer subroutines just wiped out entirely.  Through some judicious (and in some cases, probably ill-advised) re-routing of power and controls Miho and _Chisei_ manage to get the armour...well, mostly mobile, if not functional.  A simple pass-through for air exchange lets her breathe, and the most basic of lower motor functions get her walking again, albeit like the titular character from an old sci-fi movie about a cop who becomes a cyborg...post-mortem.

It will take a lot of work to get her systems back up to speed, and even more to get them to where she wants them after this...debacle...but as shed said, that doesnt matter.  Shes okay, _Chisei_ is okay, the team has survived more or less intact...those of which who had been here, that is...and they live to fight another day.

That's...about all that's good that can be said about the outing, however.  The get their heads handed to them by Silk and her goons; the ninja makes her escape with whatever she had been looking for in the first place, and goads the team into more or less wrecking the Archives in the process.  The unbelievably amazing offer of personal spin by a respected major company evaporates like fog on a summer afternoon, and Miho can't really blame Wukong Industries.  She imagines it is only the goodwill they earned earlier that is preventing them from pressing charges against the team, really.

Halting, limping, battered and bruised, _Yani no Yojimbo_ slinks out with their tails between their legs.  While bodies and armours may be back in fighting form soon enough, it may take a great deal longer to repair the _spirits_ of this particular group of young heroes.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Hopeless, Angry
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.


The panels shift their focus over to Sunburst, her arms still outstretched from the blast she'd unleashed. Wisps of steam rise from her skin, the panels close on her, her face just slightly out of focus. A second panel brings her face into focus, her expression difficult to read. Then she sags, dropping to her knees, hands falling to her lap. Her empty gaze continues looking forward and the panels pull back, showing her small in the devastation that the room had become. Opposite her is the hole she's blasted in the wall, faint scorchmarks visible along the floor leading toward the structural damage, the hole left behind eerily dark and empty. Tsunami lies collapsed on the floor to one side of her, Ronin motionless and dark to the other.

She slowly folds in on herself, her eyes tearing up as she starts to silently sob. The edges of the panels dim, drawing the eye to her even as Wukong employees move in to help the defeated heroes. A final panel shows a foil blanket being put over her.

There's a match cut, Lanuola now standing outside of the building, still wearing the foil blanket across her shoulders. Her expression is still downcast and she stands a little way away from the rest of her team, or at least those that had managed to stay conscious. After a few moments, she hesitantly opens her mouth to speak. There's a beat panel where she seems to think better of it, then she finally speaks. "I-I-I... I-I sh-should go..."

In spite of her words, she stands still, as though waiting for confirmation that she should leave, or perhaps censure for her actions.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.


Polaris grins lazily and holds his hand out to take the stolen goods from Silk. Behind him, Tumult exchanges a meaningful glance with Silk and slowly begins to withdraw his tranquilizer pistol. Silk demurs, sitting down in one of the seats.

*"Now, it's nothing personal Polaris, but-"* Gripping the armrests on the seat, Silk launches herself up, raising her legs to her chest and kicking out, pushing a startled Polaris out of the still-open door of the helicopter. *"Business is business."*

The panel pulls to an outside shot of the helicopter, flying away from Monkey Island, Polaris quickly fading to a glowing purple point as he falls.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled an *8* on Silk's *Darkness* and an *11* to *directly engage*. It doesn't actually matter what I pick off the menu in this particular instance.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Guilty
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


*"We don't have to do this, you know. We can all just walk away, right now. Nobody else has to get hu-"*

That was the last thing Tsunami hears, before it _does_ hurt again. He barely has time to strain over the words. Some flicker of genuine hope does want to believe they could reason with *Silk*. That it isnt just a trick. That maybe they could explain... But it is all washed away before he has any more time to toil over the thought, consciousness bleeding out of him as hes overcome with the flood of blinding light. 

He doesnt recall how he ended up face down on the ground again, but once the employees rouse him and the others he can see that *Ronin* and *Sunburst* dont look to be faring much better, appearing just as battered either physically or in spirit. It takes all of his remaining strength just to get back off the floor and stay moving. Most of his concentration is focused on putting one foot in front of the other; his body feels beaten and weak, compromised. He hopes the grinding he feels is just the twisted armourings still barely holding on. He still hasnt had time to process everything by the time theyve been escorted outside. Most of anything the _Three Sisters_ might have said passes straight through him. 

Max cant exactly be described as an _optimist_, even if hes shown well and again that he can be an idealist. As he revealed to *Mosi* though, it takes active effort to fight the allure of cynicism. He rejects pessimism more out of spiteful determination than an actual abundance of light in his heart. That said, he didnt foresee a failure of this magnitude, even with all the warnings theyd received from _The Smith_ and others; hed trusted theyd find a way to victory, one way or another. It didnt bode well, given that this had been only the _first step_ in their effort to protect San Fran from the coming dark. Failure simply wasnt an option. And yet, here they are.

*Sunbursts* voice draws him painstakingly back into the moment, and he turns his head carefully to look at her; even with the slowness of the movement, he finds himself slightly dizzy. _Everything_ hurts. Damp dirty hair still crowds his face, obscuring his vision slightly, though paired with the Oni mask its perhaps more appropriate and scary looking than usual. Through the haze, he can tell that shes shaken badly, that she needs reassurance. Theres so much hed like to say, regardless of the truth. But speaking at all feels like such a monumental task. When he does, his voice is a bit of a croak.

*...Dont give up,* He condenses it all into a short statement, although his tone is hardly cheerful or positive, almost sounding more of an order than encouragement. *...We have... lots to do. Go home. Stay... safe,* It all likely comes off less warm than he intends, but its all he can muster to string together in that particular moment. He would have liked to have walked with her to make sure she was ok, and *Ronin* too. Theyre _all_ vulnerable right now.

He would have rather done a lot of things. Like return to the base, but instead, he drags his sorry self to the nearest hospital, which is saying a lot about his current state given his natural aversion to anything other than 'walking it off' (or even admitting hes injured in the first place). Hed rather be looking their missing team mates first hand. But instead, he has to be satisfied compromising, sending out a message across their chat calling for everyone to sound off, and coordinate aid as necessary.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*  Angry, Guilty
*Potential: 3/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.


Miho couldnt help but catch the despair in Sunbursts voice, and she wanted to help, she really did.  She did her best, but the anger bubbling beneath the surface made it difficult to find the right words.  She is barely mobile at the moment, and countless hours of repairs and upgrades await her attention until shes field-worthy again.

*We should all go.  Home, get some rest, regroup,* she clarifies.  *No doubt Lion and Zero are off somewhere breaking something else,* she adds, the words coming out more harshly than she intends, *but I cant imagine theyll make things much worse than they already are.  Things were already screwed up, Lannie.  You didnt make them much worse.*

As pep talks go, it isnt a stellar one....


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Comfort & Support Sunburst:  2d6-2 = *2*  Too angry to express empathy; marking Potential, and Guilty.

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 4 (not Afraid); -2 to Everything but Directly Engage
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  -1*Mundane:*  +2
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.

And on his mention, we cut to a panel of the Lion himself, unconscious as he ragdolls through the air before plummeting into the depths of San Fran's city streets -- his mask willfully clinging itself to his face as his spear continues to impale his chest. Were it anyone other than GZ and himself, they would likely be dead from the fight they took on. But as things stand its looking more and more likely than not that Mosi will, in-fact, soon be dead himself as long as the situation remains unchanged. And just like that, with a click, the Spear of Sekhmet loosens its grip, shrinking from his chest and suddenly we hear the powerful beating of a heart pumping blood. An errant claw instinctually reaches out for steel, brick, glass... _anything_ that'll slow his descent until--

~~

Time in the ambulance is measured in the hills passed, under the ambulance's tires on the way to the hospital. Mosi awakes for just long enough to hear the gossiping of the people; the embarrassing tales of his "exploits". All echoes and fragmentations of his entirely-too-well deserved negative reputation. _I used to be known as the peacemaker of the family._ He laughs bitterly at himself, before coughing up. Bloody. _How far I've fallen. Sekhmet, literally_. 

Then the old fear crosses his mind. The thought of Polaris causes him to spring up, sending alarms off and beeping in the 2-ton steel rocket as he desperately grabs at the scrubs of one of the EMTs.

*"W-where is my team!?"* All light strips from the tiny room as he passes out seconds later. 

~~

The next time the Lion wakes up he sees his father laying in the hospital next to him, smiling proud at his youngest son. But that expression doesn't move or shift. Its just the face Mios seems to be frozen in. Mosi's eyes well up.

*"What would you do, Dad? Do you think... Do you think the team'll even want anything... anything to do with me anymore?"* Mosi looks away from Mios. *"No... No, probably not. I-- I let everyone... I let everyone... down... I let everyone down..."* He chokes up and starts to sob, still only half-awake and unaware of his surroundings.

*"I'm not really a hero at all."* And just like that his mask clicks itself off of him, dropping onto the floor next to him. Mosi doesn't even bother to pick it up. He's not even sure that he really would want to keep being the Lion if he did. This... this wasn't what he had chosen, and that's making the assumption that he had ever even chosen at all. Which I haven't.

*"Self pity isn't a good look on you, Mosi."
*
That made Mosi's chest tighten, but the anger won't subside this time and he throws a glass on his nightstand at the wall, letting it shatter.

*"Fine then. Fine! Fine! Fine! If you want me gone then... you win, I'm gone... I quit, I quit, I quit. So get out of my head! I'm so sick of calling myself a hero and then it means nothing! I just fail, over and over again -- watching from the sidelines as all those around me suffer and die? Is that all I'll ever get to be!? Well, is it!?"* But only silence answers the young prince. He shakes his head and smiles crookedly. _Of course now you're quiet._ 

His ceremonial dreads down and as deflated of life as Mosi himself; the boy who used to call himself the Lion of San Franscapporo lies alone in the hospital room with only the TV and his comatose father for company. He switches the TV to the news and instantly winces in hurt and discomfit as the words "Wukong Island incident" pass by in a graphic we only see in a partially faded out panel. 

It's not long before the boy who calls himself the Lion has put his face into his arms. And he sobs in agony.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

 Clearing Afraid. Nothing else right now. Feels bad man. If its okay, I am gonna work my End of Session into next post. Didn't feel appropriate to Mosi's personal reaction right now.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: Insecure and Guilty
Potential: 1/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +0
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +2
*Mundane:*-1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*-Defender:* When you leap to *defend* your love or rival in battle, roll + Danger instead of + Savior to defend them.


Kai sees flickers of memories. He sees himself hurtling out towards the city, flung by far by his own abilities. He sees a glimmer of gold in the distance sky and a part of him registers that that must be Mosi, flung similarly far but in a different direction by the destructive wave.

Then he's waking up in his own bed. The cuts he received from Tiger Shark's scythes are wrapped up in thick bandages that make his initial attempts to move and sit up feel stiff and awkward. Then the muscle pain and headache register and he falls back down to the bed with a groan. One positive to the sudden pain was that it was one hell of a wake-up call. 

With his senses coming back to him, he looked around his bedroom. The morning sun was bleeding through the blinds, illuminating a messy affair, with dirty clothes strewn about every surface, but that was par for the course for Kai. What was different, was that the shattered remains of his phone lay on his desk, and Gray, Kai's caretaker since he came back from his jaunt in the Cacophony, was passed out in his desk chair, with a roll of bandages on the ground that looked like it had fallen out of the old man's hand while he slept.

It wasn't hard for Kai to deduce that, just like when he'd had a seizure post escaping the Cacophony, Gray had likely heard his psychic 'scream' and once again come and saved him. He really was going to have to do something to pay the guy back, Kai concluded. For now though, he had much more pressing issues. Those being the state of his team.

Gritting his teeth against his the pain and doing his best to not let out any sound, Kai sat up and pulled himself off the bed. Before leaving his room, he picked up a blanket from his bed and draped it over the still sleeping form of Gray. Then painful step by painful step, he moved into the living room and turned on the tv and switched it to the news, lowering the volume as he did so, so as not to disturb his caretaker.

He then pulled himself over to where an old landline phone hung off the wall. After taking a moment to remember the number he wanted past the headache pounding inside his skull, Kai picked up the phone and dialed Lanuola's phone number. As the dial tone rang, he put together an order to call his teammates in order to check if they were alright:
1. Lanuola (+ Moonshadow)
2. Miho
3. Mosi
4. Max
5. Hikari

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* Cleared

*
After Dark: Final Insert* 

"The Light?" Master Sun sounds incredulous, verging on furious really, as he takes a step back. "And what" he continues, rallying into snide self confidence "does that mean exactly? That The Light animated the body of a dead hero, formed a copy and thought no one would notice? Do you truly expect me to believe all of this? I'll have the truth from you, Peryton, you're up." A figure pulls from the shadows, beckoned by Master Sun. Gaunt, skeletal and dressed in an immaculately pressed suit, Peryton practically slithers into frame.

Impact smiles, shrugging her shoulders or tries to considering the restraints. *"Believe me, don't believe me. All part of my plan. Once you put a mark on my back, I had to start thinking fast. Asked around, did some digging. On you."*

Master Sun and Peryton come to a pause, the former perking a brow as the snide smile stretches across his face. "On me? While I'm flattered, I don't think it has done you much good Impact. I will however give you one more chance. The truth, now."

Impact gives another wiggle in her restraints, perhaps testing them to see if she can get free. Perhaps another shrug. *"The Mandate, to see all that occurs beneath the Heavens and a peach from the Gardens of the Jade Emperor himself, to live long enough to push the planet through the mighty rivers of fate. You're a powerful man, Master Sun, and it took a lot to get what information I could from you. So I'll play nice. All of it's been true, whether you believe me now or not. The reason no one's noticed is because when the dust settled and Eibon was beat...well. He was something beyond human. All those others I mentioned? The Storm King, The Sorcerer? They're beyond us, they're beyond this plane of existance. We can't bind them with iron or walls. Not forever, not even for months.

Eibon had become like a cancer, his madness was spiraling out from the city. People did unspeakable things and they were only getting worse. The Light, inside Lightbringer, proposed we call on others to craft a prison to keep Eibon and any other horror that tried to take our planet. We called the Smith. She could make the prison, she said, but she needed help. Mithril for the bars, the heart of an ancient elemental for the spells, even more exotic ingredients for the tethers to hold the prison in place and a way to pay for all of it. The Elementals were the hold outs, slaying one of their own simply wouldn't do. Others, creatures from the planes and beyond, followed suit. The spells were too vast. All the while I waited in a cell, watching Eibon claw through his. I'd betrayed him, in those final moments. With the powers he'd given me, I'd struck him down, gave Carmine enough time to get the final blow."*

Peryton glances at Master Sun who barely even seems to breath, his eyes wide and spit flecking the edges of his lips.

*"Finally caught up to you huh?"* Impact chuckles, watching as Master Sun falls to his knees. *"So one night Lightbringer comes to our cell. Explains the situation. All the parts are in place except for two things. My punishment and the price to be paid for locking Eibon away for good. It says its got the perfect solution. Two birds, one stone. Wipe the slate clean of the whole sordid affair. The world over will just forget the whole thing happened. All those lives lost, buildings destroyed, they'll be glossed over. The memories of every living person will be rewritten, history itself Lost, tied to the spell so that it might never wane. So the truth of their deeds, burying the awful history, of Eibon and his madness, would never come to light. Then there was me. I wouldn't get to forget. Ever. The world around me, all that pain and suffering...I'd have to live it every single day. Knowing that all the people I loved were gone, unable to tell anyone. I tried, tried to tell Carmine and so many others...but the spell. It erases memories after I say them. Your friend Pertyon over there.*" She nods over at the looming ghoulish man. *"He knows we've had a conversation, his mind is filling in the blank spots. But you."*

The panels focus solely on Master Sun now, Impacts words small text boxes. *"Your power didn't see it because the spell was beyond the Heavens. The spell fooled you all these years, a blind spot for your power. But now I've told you. Now you know the truth, a loop hole. Unlike me though, the spell will gloss over your power. That's what I'm banking on anyway. The true path will be there, lurking even while you forget about it. It will confound you, force you to see the world as it isn't...or is it? You should thank me, Sun. How long has it been since you were uncertain of anything?"*

Master Sun's eyes slowly return to focus, though he still seems in grave distress. "Do." the first word takes a panel. "It." a second.

The next two pages are a single splash of the insert shows Peryton loom over Impact with blinding speed, a hand coated in dark magic before plunging into her chest. The final page shows a beating heart, encased in a glass like substance. The date is marked in the last text box.

*"Sunday, May 26th: One Week before the Dockside Demo"*


*Issue One: End*

----------


## Razade

*Issue Two: Whispers in the Dark*
Issue Two opens on a small hospital room, crammed with what can only be described as a Anime Main Character Convention. The number of brightly haired people numbers six, one of which is familiar as Polaris, one of the Rogue's Constellations. He's in a hospital bed with all sorts of machines beeping and booping around him, the other five are handily named. With long green and braided hair is Kaylee Harper, code name Sirius. Next with dusky skin and lavender hair is Lyra Saaraf, Vega. Both sit off to the side, watching Polaris's chest move shallowly. The fall, a small panel showing Silk throwing him from Monkey Island, has obviously not done him any favors.

The other three crowd near the door, late comers it would seem. Maia, bright pink hair and a gothic style dress, heads up the other two strapping teenagers. Cervantes, with electric blue hair that moves to almost frost like blue to their tips and Altair, whose flaming red hair would make any corvette blush, are both in Halcyon High Letterman's jackets. The latter is the first to speak.

"So...we gonna go after them?" A question that, knowing the medium, needs no answer. Not that he gets one either, outside of looks of teenage petulant disgust as Maia moves to the side of Polaris's hospital bed.

*"I think it'd be good if we got up to speed here. Everything's been all thrown together these last few weeks. Now that we're all here."* Vega chirps, happily ignoring her fellow Constellation. "Kaylee?"

The aforementioned teen merely rolls her shoulders, motioning to Polaris. "He went to take down the...whoever they are. Ronin's team. Things got messy, the moron fell from the roof without finishing Ronin's people off. The Huntsman is on the run and Tiger Shark was taken to the Chill after they managed to get her out of whatever it was that took her over. The Elemental. The Koto got the Key but they're holding on to it while the heat is on, Lightbringer and her people have practically taken over the streets."

A few more shots of The Authority and their fairly harsh method of taking down villains. It's been two weeks since the Monkey Island debacle and the city has only slipped closer to the edge of all out street warfare. The Guardians West have done their best to keep the peace but to call it fragile would be underselling the tense atmosphere in the city by quite a lot.

"Still no sign of the Repository but it doesn't seem like we need it anymore. Not with the Key in hand...when we get it in hand. Mission is still to take out Ronin's people, they have the Repository for sure. Lightbringer thinks so, her people think so, even Cindersnap and her crew think so."

Cervantes snorts loudly, finding a clear part of wall to lean against. *"Fingerbang can think what she wants, Vega took their spy out before Coyote could secure the Repository herself. Wish we could just do this the old fashioned way, hunt'em down when they're all out in the open and merc'em. If anyone's asking that's my suggestion. Wait for'em to show their faces and just go hard."*

Silence again greets the more flippant youth's bluster. After some time, Kaylee speaks up again. "Maia and Vega can take care of this. I'd just ask them nicely for the Repository and let bygones be bygones if it were me though. The city is about to be awash in blood, might save us some time with Polaris down. I'll handle the Koto with the rest. Dismissed."

The panels then move on to the Team.

*Sunburst*

It's not gone particularly well for you has it? First there was Monkey Island and the fustercluck before that, then there was the clean up after that mess which...didn't go your way either. Detail how you screwed everything up. Regardless of the how, there's only really one thing for it. Kintsugi has scheduled a few extra chores for you later this evening. With the other trouble makers.

*Ground Zero*

Tempest's people are tough but you're tougher. Forget the absolute disgrace of fleeing from Tiger Shark only days before your duel or the absolute PR nightmare as the fight is shared on social media across the city and how furious your boss is or various calls from the Guardians West for some kind of apology for wrecking Monkey Island. You won the fight that matters, at least enough to get a meeting with Tempest who as far as you know hasn't a care of your growing infamy. In the few texts she's shot you in setting up your "date" she actually seems to be more eager with your meeting than before. 

Give us some details of your fight.

*The Lion*

You've been having some not very good days, but nothing a little work won't fix. You're Legacy has always worked with the city and with the crackdown on its streets your help has been needed more than ever. The Guardians are happy to assign you to one of their peace force for a week of missions outside your own obligations to the team. Who was the leader of this team and give us some details on how the week went, how you diffused some close calls between the Guardians and The Authority most important of those events.

*Hikari*

You hid The Key...or whatever the heart was...as instructed. Koto-Sensei has suggested that perhaps, between you maybe probably putting Polaris out of commission and the sensitive nature of the city streets, give Silk a rest for a little bit. The Warlords aren't going anywhere, your team's certainly going to need you. Give us some info on what you were up to over the last two weeks, both as Hikari and as Silk.

Ronin

You got to go to Hexxen, an event in itself. For a tour, by Sidis himself. Big event. The event went well, tell us about it. How did Ronin get a dinner date with _the_ William Sidis and why does it have to be tonight of all nights?

*Tsunami*

Working has always been a head clearer for you and boy have you needed it. We've all talked at length about how bad things went a few weeks ago, so there's been lots of reasons and time to work. You built some new toys for the team and the base. Why not tell us about those. You also managed some personal work for yourself, what did you build? There's only so much head clearing you can do though. The overdue talk with Hikari looms like a thundercloud in the distance and, perhaps worse, you haven't heard from Tumult since the conflict at Monkey Island. That's not just unusual, that's unheard of.

*
The Debrief*

*The following information is general knowledge that everyone in the team should assume to know.*
- The events with Coyote and her team led to finding the Repository.
- The Repository is an Elemental creation, detailing a prophesy or some other information of an upcoming catastrophic event.
- A Hierophant, an ancient and powerful Elemental, did little to clarify the message. Speaking in riddles the Hierophant revealed that Karakuri Town was the epicenter of some catastrophic event whose aftershocks are involved with the coming Wave. This can be presumed reliable as the Hierophant predicted Polaris and his men fighting the team. The only lead gained from the Elemental was that there is a singular person of interest that the team should find. Someone who "bares history on their shoulders". 
- The fight in Monkey Island was not a good showing for the team. Between Silk fleeing with her goal and a general defeat for the team, public opinion has soured for the team in general. Sunburst and Ground Zero specifically.
*Issue Events*
- Further investigate the Hierophant's leads.
- Deal with the growing tension in the city.
- Defeat or survive the next attack by the Constellations.
- - - - - - 
The next panels, after the team has given their week's activities, finds us once again on the streets of San Fransapporo. Several members of the Guardians West stand before a high rise, easily recognized as junior members in their highly stylized black and red kimono. A crowd has formed behind them, several civilians lay out across the road bleeding. The reason is clear, several large guns peak from the top floor of the building and a number of chunks are ripped out of the sidewalk. Obvious bullet holes.

The situation is dire. The villains within have the entire building in lockdown and with numerous hostages. The most important is the leader of the assembled Guardians. (Roll a 1d6, highest roll names the hero). By the wounded on the ground, and a statement from the villains inside that there are more such wounded with them, it's clear these menaces mean business. Second highest roll names the villain calling the shots.

There were plenty of people that could step in to solve the problem but you're all near enough to lend a hand. What were you all doing today, how does this impact your plans for the evening. Either way, it seems fairly clear what needs doing.
- Minimize casualties and wounded.
- Get the hostages out.
- Collateral is going to make matters worse, if not just totally blow the operation.
- Capture the villains, or at least incapacitate them for someone else to capture them.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Hopeless
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


The panels pan to Lanuola, walking through a crowded street. All around her people are laughing and joking with one another, the stream of traffic running counter to the direction she's walking. In contrast, she's dressed in drab greys and browns, her gaze downcast and shoulders hunched as she tries not to catch anyone's attention. She'd hoped that she could at least slip back into obscurity after the debacle of the last time she'd worked with her team. That, of course, hadn't really worked out for her. As she walks, the panel around her head begins to shatter and fragment, taking on the slightly sepia tint of memory.

They start fairly regularly shaped, if off-colour. She's depicted in relatively hardy clothes, arriving at a construction site. A reverse shot shows this to be the same building she partially demolished just a few short days ago. A series of panels follow, Lanuola is introduced to the foreman by a Kintsugi representative, handed her protective equipment. The edges gradually grow more unsettlingly jagged as they progress. She's shown extremely basic techniques, in the background a number of workers mutter to one another, gesturing directly at her. She struggles with a cement mixer, an uncaring supervisor stood back and watching her efforts. Then she's moving bricks and mortar between sites, a trio of construction workers step out to block her way. Their leader, a surly looking woman, confronts the bewildered Lanuola, gesturing angrily about the site and at Lanuola. A flurry of panels follow, showing Lanuola increasingly isolated and alienated as she tried to work, until a final panel shows her finally breaking down. The panels grow larger, lending greater detail to the scene.

Lanuola is alone, trying to shovel concrete out of a mixer and into a wheelbarrow. She's clearly exhausted, her knuckles white as she grips the shovel. With the wheelbarrow about half full, the shovel slips from her grasp, knocking the barrow over and spilling concrete mix onto the floor of the room. Her face becomes a mask of panic. Taking a couple of steps back, her hands rise to clasp at the sides of her head. In a moment of desperation, she glances around herself then points her hands at the floor and the steadily settling sludge. "N-nobody needs to know. I-I can just start again."

Light abruptly bursts from her outstretched hands, vaporising the concrete spill, but also taking a chunk of floor and wall as well. The panels hold on Lanuola as the realisation that her accident just turned into a much more serious mistake settles in. The flashback panels shrink back down, gradually fading to black as she's forced to face up to the consequences of her actions, both with the extremely angry foreman and a very disappointed looking Theurge.

The colours return to normal for the panels, bringing the focus back to the present. Lanuola's introspective reverie is broken as she hears the sounds of low-flying helicopters passing overhead. Glancing up, she realises they're news copters. She slows her pace, a fresh sense of concern settling over her. Pulling her phone out, she hesitates for a long moment. Then finally sends a message to the team group chat.

_I think something's going down in town. Lots of news flying around. Anyone know if we should be there..?_

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Side panels will be edited in at a later date

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*  Guilty
*Potential: 4/5
Gadget: 2*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.



Mihohas had a busy several days.  One of her top priorities, of course, had been repairs made to her suit to get it functional again, and it had taken a few days of fairly intensive work to make that happen even with the fabrication setup she has in her garage.  Well worth the time, however, and she had taken the opportunity to make a few improvements that had come up in the process of the teams extensivefield testing.

She hadnt blamed Sunburst for the damage caused; none of them had had any causer to suspect that she could actually loose an EMP like that, and it certainly isnt like shed done it on purpose.  Miho had, in fact, gone to brace the other girl at her home to discuss just that....

-= * * * =-
Miho takes a deep breath, holds it, and lets it out in a rush.  Facing down supervillains, diving into thorny technical problems, those things are all, relatively speaking, easy.

But this?  This is hard.

The faint evening breeze ruffles at her hair, and she looks up at the short few steps that lead to the innocuous door.  As if she doesnt have enough mental obstacles to the task shes set for herself, she has to deal with the usual physical ones as well.

Still; no excuses.  Lanuola deserves a proper apology from her, and that means doing it in person.  Such is why she finds herself outside the family home in her chair, mustering up the fortitude to go do delicate social interactions.

Chisei, can you find a way to ring the bell for us? she asks her companion AI.  Yes, she can always text her teammate, but that would just lead to the temptation to do it all that way to avoid having to look her in the face.

No, and no.

ONE MOMENT, MIHO, her friend replies, and after a short moment of accessing wireless signals and checking peripherals, the doorbell sounds inside the dwelling.

Here we go....

Lanuola was sat curled up on the living room sofa, her attention fixed on her phone as she mindlessly scrolled. The simple act was, while not exactly a healthy way to spend an evening, at least distracting enough that she didn't need to think. 

Her sister had closed herself into her own room. The fallout between Cindy and their parents after the fight at Wukong had been unpleasant to say the least. And, frankly, she didn't blame Cindy for trying to avoid them.

From the kitchen, if she tried, Lanuola could just about make out the quiet conversation between adults, pitched at the awkward volume where they hope it's quiet enough that nobody could overhear it without quite managing to succeed. As the volume rose slightly, Lanuola redoubled her focus on her phone.

And then, abruptly, the doorbell rings. The hushed conversation in the kitchen pauses only briefly, and the lack of movement upstairs tells her that Cindy wouldn't be answering. After a few moments hesitation, Lanuola rises softly to her feet and pads over to the door.

She experiences a moment of confusion when there's nobody directly in front of it and shifts her gaze down to the visitor. Who turns out to be Miho. A sense of anxiety settles on Lanuola, her chest clenching even as her cheeks light up softly. "Uh, hey, Miho. Umm, I, uh, I wasn't expecting to see you!"

Casting a glance over her shoulder back toward the kitchen, Lanuola found herself feeling absurdly aware of the fact that she was dressed only in her pyjama's, the sense that she ought to be wearing street clothes when speaking with her teammate rankling in the back of her mind.

Looking forward again, she asked, "Is, uh, is everything ok..? H-has something happened?"

Miho realizes immediately the flaw in her plan that she should have spotted immediately.  Without messaging ahead to warn her teammate she was coming, she had inadvertently caught Lanuola in her pyjamas!

Cheeks heating, she desperately tries to rally herself and forge on.

"Happened?  Oh, no!  No, nothing else has happened," she hastens to assure the other girl; she's too much of a stickler for technicalities to be able to say that everything is okay, though.  "I, um, just wanted to talk with you, but I should have let you know that I was coming first, because it looks like I caught you at a bad time and I can totally go and come back

MIHO. Chisei prints on her glasses, interrupting her.  BREATHE.  AND YOU ARE NOT LEAVING NOW, OR YOU WILL BE ANGRY WITH YOURSELF.

Ruthlessly throttling her tendency to ramble when nervous, Miho does indeed take a deep breath before starting again.

"sorry," she apologizes.  "I can...babble...when I get stressed.  Do...you have time to talk?  Or later, if this isn't a good time."

Lanuola shifts from foot to foot uncomfortably. She felt like she could tell where this was going. The sinking in her gut getting worse as she once again glanced back into the house behind her. She wasn't sure she wanted her parents to have a chance of overhearing this, and she definitely didn't want Cindy to. 

Nodding a little to herself, she quietly steps forward, pulling the door almost completely shut behind her then turns her attention back to Miho. "U-uhm, sure. I-I, uh, I-I can talk. U-uhm... What, uh, w-what did you want to talk a-about..?"

Lanuolas willingness to talk is good, although she appears particularly uneasy.  The fact that she stays atop the steps is...not so good, meaning Miho has even further to look up than she usually does from her chair.

So be it.

I....  Damn, this shouldnt be so difficult.  I...need to apologize to you, she forces out.  Admitting that she is wrong is near the bottom of the list of things she likes to do, but sometimes, damnit, its necessary.

The other day, at the...well, you know, she goes on, gesturing vaguely in the direction of their most recent debacle.  You were feeling guilty about stuff that wasnt your fault, and I did a horrible job of telling you just that  it wasnt your fault.  This, at least, she can get out with solid assurance.

Things went wrong, sure, but we all made mistakes there, and no one person is to blame for what happened.  I...I just had been really excited about the opportunity they were giving us to spin our own PR, and that had just all gone to hell.

This part isnt going to be very easy, either.

Im just...worried, she says with a sigh, seeming to deflate a little as she casts her gaze into her lap.  The team is already viewed with some suspicion because of the member with confirmed Warlord connections, and after that debacle Im sure theres going to be speculation that I was working against the team rather than with it.  Im...afraid Ill do the team more harm than good, just because of who my family is.

She looks back up at Lanuola again.  I...just hope you wont hold my reactions against me, if the accusations -- when the accusations start coming.  You know Im trying t be one of the good guys, right?  Youll tell them that?  It hurts to have to share that fear, but she owes it to her teammate, doesnt she?

Lanuola blinks in surprise as Miho starts with an apology. This... Wasn't at all what she'd expected. As Miho continues to speak, she moves to sit on the top step of her porch stairs, pulling her knees to her chest in a hug as she did. She's silent as she listens, but pulses of light flicker across her skin in time with her doubts and worries.

Her gaze lowers as Miho pleads for her support, and she finds herself fidgeting her feet. She remains quiet for a time after Miho's finished, the only thing separating her from a very lifelike statue being the gentle breeze plucking at her hair and the light that continues to dance across her as she tries to figure out what she could possibly say in the face of such uncertainties.

Letting out a slow breath, Lanuola hugged her knees just a bit tighter, "... M-Miho... I-I don't really know what, uh, wh-what I can say. U-umm..." She lets go of her knees with one hand, rubbing at her temple instead, "I-I, uh, I-I've a-always trusted you..? U-umm... I, uh, I don't, uh, I don't think you've, uh, you've got a-anything to worry about. You, uh, you always try, uh, try really hard to, uh, to do the right thing. U-umm... I think, uh, I think that's obvious to anyone."

She returns to hugging her knees with both arms, "A-and... A-and it's really obvious you, uh, you care. I-I mean, if you didn't, you wouldn't, uh, wouldn't be, uh, wouldn't be here now. A-and you wouldn't be worrying about, uh, about how your family might, uh, might affect the rest of us..."

Miho feels the twisted knot of anger and guilt that had burned in her stomach since the encounter with Silk...ease, somewhat.  Being angry at everyone isn't fair, not the least because even after the way she treated Lanuola, the Polynesian girl  clearly in distress herself  is still willing to see only the best in her.  All isn't lost, she can still prove herself to the world.

All she's left with is the roiling guilt at the aforementioned way she treated her teammate, and a distinct awareness of just how bad her people skills are.

Chisei prints something in a weird, blurry font across the HUD of her glasses, which resolves itself when she blinks her eyes rapidly a few times.

I AM UNAWARE OF ANY OUTSDANDING WARRANTS, her AI companion asserts.  DOES MISS AUVA'A HAVE REASON TO BELIEVE ONE WILL BE ISSUED?  There's no tone to the text, of course, but the impression of skepticism still comes across.

Miho blinks.  Chisei is right; Lanuola had said something about being locked up, hadnt she?

Wait, what do you mean, locked up?  You havent done anything criminal, nobody is going to lock you up.  ...yes, theres been some property damage, she admits reluctantly, but you didnt do anything with malicious intent.  You do know that, right? Miho asks, doing her best to be here for her teammate, her...friend?

(Comfort/Support: 2)

Lanuola finds herself unsure of what to do when Miho lapses into silence for a few moments. And then she again finds herself unsure of what to say when Miho calls attention to her insecurities and fears.

She shuffles her feet uncomfortably, tightening her grip around her knees, "... Miho... I-If, uh... I-If we, uh, we found, umm... A, uh, a bomb... I-if we found a bomb, even if it wasn't, uh, wasn't active, you'd want, uh, want to get rid of it, right..?"

She gives Miho a pained look, "... I-I don't think it matters what I meant to do..."

OH DEAR.

Miho has to concur with Chisei.  That is not a healthy outlook.

Oh, hey, youre not a bomb, the chairbound inventor protests.  Look, I know youre feeling guilty about stuff, but you are an asset, and nobody wants you gone.  You...should talk to someone about this, Lannie.  Not me, Im the ****ing worst at it, she says wryly, using stronger invective than she usually feels is required...or allowed.

You dont need to be put away, and we all want you around.  If you need better control, then you get it!  Nobody can stop you from trying except for you.  Miho really wishes she was a better motivational speaker; but this is the best shes got.

A smile twitches on Lanuola's face as Miho swears. She couldn't remember ever hearing her do that before.

An asset...

Lanuola's eyes fall back to her feet, "Y-yeah... Y-yeah I-I, uh, I-I guess you're right..."

Something useful...

"I-I mean, uh, I go to, uh, to Kintsugi, uh... But..." She gives a small shrug, "I guess, uh, I-I guess it'd, uh, it'd make sense to, uh, to speak with someone else, too..."

From the look on her face in a close-up panel, Miho definitely realises she's the worst at this sort of thing.  Time to do the only smart and logical thing; break this off before she makes things worse.

Its not cowardice  its sound tactical maneuvering.

Quit looking at her like that.

Uh, yeah, thats probably a good idea, she agrees, shifting uncomfortably in her chair.  Look, you werent expecting me, I dont want to take up any more of your time than I have to, she apologizes.  Dont, uh, dont hesitate to text me if you need anything.  Or Chisei, for that matter, she adds with a flash of inspiration.  He has a surprising insight in some things.  And it might be easier for the poor girl to talk to someone who was a little less...there.

Ill...talk to you later? Miho adds, ducking her head slightly and letting a smile quirk out onto her face.  She hopes that someone can help Lannie feel better about herself.  Heavens knows shes not suited for the task....

Lanuola nods slowly as Miho stumbles her way through excusing herself for the evening. "Y-yeah, ok... I, uh, I won't keep you if you're, uh, you're wanting to go. U-umm, but, uh, but I'm sure my parents wouldn't mind if, uh, if you wanted to hang out some time."

She loosens the grip she has on her knees as she continues, letting one foot slip down to the next step down, "And, uh, Miho..? Umm, seriously, I don't think you should worry about being arrested. Umm, you're always trying so hard to, uh, to do the right thing. If that doesn't count for, uh, for anything, then that's just really unfair."

Miho shrugs.  Guess thats what we get for living in a world thats not always fair, huh? she replies, fairly certain that shes somehow managed to make things worse rather than better.  Ill see you around.  Well kick butt together, do some good, she adds with assurance.  That, at least, shes sure they can manage.

As she wheels away, she muses that its the more delicate things they all seem to have issue with....

-= * * * =-
Coming back to herself, Miho shakes her head at the recollection, a faint flavour of distaste in her mouth.  She...most definitely isnt a people person, and isnt good at relating to people at a humanitarian level.  However, being the sort of person that she is, she is of course taking steps to try and compensate for that.

She doesnt let a lack of functioning legs stop her, why should she let a lack of functioning empathy do so?

Surprising as it would be to many, however, it hadnt been her engineering feats with her armour  not to just simulate walking about but actually function on a super-heroic level  that had lead to this evenings events.  Those _were_ impressive, admittedly, but it had been her earlier, and far more important creation in her opinion, that had caught the attention of the inestimable William Sidis....

-= * * * =-
Miho was excited; this, as much as the need to maintain her heroic activities, is why she had worked so hard to get her chair/armour functional again.

The Hexxen tour.

Miho...was fairly well off.  Not 'obscenely wealthy' or anything like that, but she _did_ own her own house, and of course fabrication equipment and materials for her armour didn't exactly come cheap.  _Chisei_ handled her investments for her, and the AI could put together a staggering amount of data to predict trends.  And did it under the limitations she requested that the majority of the money went to companies whose mission and product she could support.

Which is how she came to be a 1.3% shareholder in Hexxen Industries.

Sure, that's not a big number; but when held by a single investor, its enough to make her a V.I.P. investor, who gets the occasional perk like invites to a tour of the facility by the top R&D scientist employed there.

Or anywhere, by her estimation.

Sidis was...incredible.  Miho knew she was smart.  Her team thought she was amazingly smart, which was flattering.  But she knew that compared to an _actual_ genius like Sidis, she was merely bright.  The man's IQ was just shy of 300, he was fluent in two dozen languages, had _been accepted to Harvard at the age of eleven._  He had been at the forefront of a large percentage of the innovations that had emerged from Hexxen in recent years, and he was just...inspiring.

Partway through the tour  the V.I.P. group consisting of half a dozen substantially older and substantially more male investors as well as herself shed received a pointed lesson in just _how_ brilliant this man was.

In the wake of a comment from _Chisei_ printed across her glasses, she found herself at the focus of her idol's attention. 

Beg pardon, Ms. Tohya, he said politely, but may I inquire as to who you are speaking with?  He gestured helpfully across his eyes, and she realized that he not only noted her eyes moving in a manner of one reading, but had caught the cadence of a conversation.

Incredible!

And incredibly embarrassing. 

Oh, uh, she stammered, caught off guard.  Sorry, we werent meaning to be rude.  My friend and I were discussing some of the ramifications of what youve shown us so far.  Its all very fascinating, she told him sincerely.

Sidis nodded.  Yes yes, we all do like our work in here, he agreed.  A more pointed aspect of my question, he went on in the face of definite confusion on the behalf of the rest of the investor tour, is _how_ are you conversing?  As mentioned a short while ago, this portion of the building is shielded from all outside signals.  Or so we believed, he added with mock sternness.

At least, she hoped it was mocked.

Ah, that...would be because the signal isnt coming from outside the area, she admitted, realising she should come clean.  And, partly, because she _wanted_ to tell of her accomplishments to this paragon of inventiveness.  _Chisei_ is right here, she explains, patting the arm of her chair.  Hes not only my best friend, hes my A.I.

If it was possible for a mans ears to go on point like a hounds, Sidis would have done so.

You...have an Artificial Intelligence housed in your chair, Miss? he asked with barely contained curiosity.

Miho nodded.  Yes, she confessed.  I cribbed the core algorithms from other works, but it was still a hell of a lot of coding to get him to the point of bootstrapping.  She didnt like having to admit shed stood upon the works of others to get there  but she wasnt going to duck giving credit where due, either.

Sidis eyebrows went up.  You _coded_ an A.I., and named it Intellect? he repeated, not as if he doubted her  more like he just couldnt believe it.  Are you aware of just how impressive a feat that is, Miss Tohya?

Miho couldnt help the wide smile that broke across her face.  I am very aware of just how impressive he is, sir, she replied quietly, spots of colour forming high on her cheeks.  No matter what I build with engineering, I consider my friends creation my greatest accomplishment.

They had gone back and forth for another minute or two until Sidis visible reined himself in and continued the tour with an apology to the rest of the investors.  At the end of the tour, however, he had extended a private invitation to her to discuss her works further at another time, over dinner. 

-= * * * =-
A dinner that she is on her way to at this very moment, one she is going to be late for if traffic doesnt start moving.

I knew I should have flown, she mutters to herself before raising her voice to address the driver of her mobility lift.  Do we know what the delay is? she asks, keeping her voice pleasant.

Upon discovering that traffic is backed up due to an incident ahead, with emergency services and Guardians on scene, she sighs and resigns herself to being late.

Just let me out here, please, she instructs the driver, and while he fights his way over to the curb she has _Chisei_ send William Sidis  William Sidis!!  an apology that she may be delayed.

Once out on the sidewalk, in amongst the moving foot traffic, Miho ignores the vague feeling of claustrophobia that always accompanies being in a crowd of people when in her chair, and maneuvers out of the flow until she is next to the grimy wall of the nearby building.  Pedestrians flow by in both directions, vehicles move by slowly on the obstructed streets, and no one pays any attention to her.

Initially.

_Chisei_  Launch! she gives the activation command, and with a faint whine of servos and clatter of shifting technology, her chair stands her up and reassembles itself into the shining Ronin armour.  A ripple of reaction spreads out in a half-circle toward the street as people notice the transformation, but there is insufficient time for anything to get started  panic or otherwise  before Ronin crouches and kicks in the EM-drive, launching herself into the air.

The disturbance in question is only a couple of blocks ahead, and is easy to spot due to the emergency vehicles and the red-and-black clad forms of a couple of Guardians apprentices.  _Chisei_ catalogues and analyses assorted injuries and weapons damage, and it isnt difficult to track back to sniper nests visible from above.

A close-up panel overlaid by the armours HUD shows a black and grey figure in tactical clothing and body armour, a full helmet with a red demon face (👹) blazoned across the front, a military grade sniper rifle at the ready.

No...not a demonic face.  An _Oni_.

*Oh, crap,* Miho says quietly.  

A chat window, prefaced by the Sunburst chibi icon, pops up in her HUD:

_I think something's going down in town. Lots of news flying around. Anyone know if we should be there..?_

_Yeah.  All hands on deck._

Group text: I just came across the scene, everybody scramble.  Add our location please, _Chisei_, she requests of her friend, staying high and making a circuit of the building to give herself the best chance of spotting all the riflemen.

Group text: The building is on lockdown by a mercenary group known as Dēmonrōdo, lead by one who calls himself Hannya, she reports, letting _Chisei_ convert her words to text to send to the rest.  His men are all former military snipers, and he has red _Oni_ mask which is a focus, allowing him to call upon members of an entire clan of steel Elementals.  Once she wouldn't have phrased it that way, but it seemed to be the idiom that the rest of the team preferred, so she would work with it.

Group text: They're professionals, so if they've publically locked down a building like this, they're being paid to do so.  Something's definitely screwy here.  She's definitely going to wait until the rest of the team can scramble; the steel elementals are hardy foot soldiers, and not to be trifled with.

She is _definitely_ going to be late for dinner.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: Guilty
Potential: 1/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +0
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +2
*Mundane:*-1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.


Walking up the beach after a relaxing swim, Kai stretched his arms, trying to work out some residual stiffness and muscle pain. The fight with Tiger Shark on Monkey Island had stung, and going straight from that into a fight against Tempest's bodyguards hadn't done wonders for him either. That second fight had been closer than he would have liked, and he couldn't help thinking he could have done better if Monkey Island hadn't been such a screw up.

That said, it hadn't been a bad showing. His opponents were tough, as expected of bodyguards for a Head-of-State, and the four of them that he fought had strong teamwork that made him wish his own team could be that coordinated. The bodyguards had a mix of force-fields, lasers, terrakinesis and super-strength/durability. Abilities well suited to protecting a VIP and counter-attacking without having to moving away from said VIP. However none of them had a proper counter to his superior mobility, and the fact he hit as hard as the strongest of them.

With a thought, he pushed the water off of himself, drying in an instant as he approached the bag he's left his stuff in. Hearing his phone going off, he pulled it out. There was missed calls from his boss, the Guardians West, a message from Tempest herself, and a few messages on the team's group chat. Unlocking the phone he opened up the group chat, ignoring the other notifications for now.

The first message came from Sunburst: "I think something's going down in town. Lots of news flying around. Anyone know if we should be there..?"

This was quickly followed up by a message from Ronin and included a GPS marker: I just came across the scene, everybody scramble."

He skimmed the text wall of information that came after that before quickly tossing on his shirt and picking up his bag. He quickly types up a message and send it to the chat.

"Making my way over from the beach, be there in a bit. How do we wanna do this?"

With that he took off towards the location Ronin had given, and as he flew over the top of the city, his thoughts drifted to Sunburst and a conversation they'd had over the phone the day after the Monkey Island incident.

-= * * * =-
Lanuola is still lying on her bed when the call comes through. Light was streaming in through her window, her parents had given up trying to call her down for breakfast, and she couldn't bring herself to do anything more than stare blankly at the ceiling above her. 

It happened again... I lost control again, and I blew up a building again ...

The same thoughts tracked over and over through her mind, refusing to give her a moment's respite. Sepia tinged panels give an insight into her thought processes, showing an exaggerated scale of damage that she'd produced, showing her looking small amongst the nearly overbearing height and presence of her older teammates. Further thoughts are cut off as a slightly jagged-edged sound effect cuts into her thoughts. Her phone was ringing, buzzing softly as it vibrated against her quilt.

She watched it blankly for a few moments, then reached over to flip it over. It was Kai. Her hand pulls back from her phone a little, her reticence to speak at all keeping her from answering. 

Slowly, she shifts to an upright position, pulling her legs in to hug at her chest even as she watches her phone continue to ring. And then... It starts to go to answer phone. Lanuola hesitates just a moment longer, then her hand darts out and she accepts the call.

"H-hey..."

Kai lets out a sigh of relief when he hears Lanuola's voice come through the phone and he leans against the wall next to the landline, letting it support the weight of his exhausted body.

"Thank God you're alright," Kai blurts out. "I mean you are alright, right?"

"I-I... Uh..." Lanuola pinches the bridge of her nose, "Yeah, uh, yeah... I'm not hurt... A-are you ok..? What h-happened, I... I-I didn't see where, uh, wh-where you went..?"

"That's good. That's really good to hear," Kai says with a small smile. 

The smile falls away as he begins his recount of the events of the previous night. "I ****ed up Lanuola. I lost control in a big way. Took myself out of the fight and threw me and Lion back into the city."

He puts his back against the wall and let's himself slide down until he's sitting on the ground with the cord of the landline at full extension. "I'm so sorry. I tried to get back to you, Lion even told me you were all in danger."

There's a moment of silence before Kai continues, and when he does, his words are barely more than a whisper. "But I wasn't strong enough."

Lanuola feels the pit in her stomach grow even deeper at Kai's description of what had happened after he left the building. And then he was apologising, seeking support from her. And...

She felt a tear roll down her cheek as she grappled with what to say. "I-It's ok... W-we, uh, w-we managed t-to, uh, t-to win. A-are, uh, a-are you and, uh, and Lion ok..?"

"It's nothing a bit of rest won't solve for me," Kai assured, a little bravado slipping into his voice. "I'm not so sure about Lion though. I'm planning on tracking him down later and seeing how he's doing. That said, between his healing powers and his stubbornness, I don't think there's anything that can keep that guy down."

"Hell, I'm pretty sure I'm going to rock up at his house to see him benching a battle tank and calling it an easy workout." Kai didn't believe the words he was saying. Last he saw him, Lion had been in a bad way. Easily the worst Kai had ever seen the guy. No-one could just walk away from something like that.

"What about you? You said you ain't hurt, but that's not the same as being ok. There was some seriously intense **** going on back there, and I just want to make sure you're not... I don't know...shaken up by it? Or if you are, well... I want to know if there's anything I can do to help."

"..." The tears start to come faster, Lanuola's memories of the previous night vivid, excruciating, "K-Kai... I-it happened again... I-I lost control again..."

Kai is silent for a moment as he tries to think of what to say.

"Was anyone hurt?"

Lanuola shakes her head silently to herself, "I-I don't know... I-I... I-I think Miho... Her suit, I-I think I... I-I think I broke it... I-I don't know if anyone else..."

"Miho's tough, she'll be alright. Just you watch, she'll have that suit patched in no time at all, and when she's done I bet she'll be dropping by to thank you for helping her run a limit test or whatever on her suit," Kai tried to reassure. "In a way that's what this was for all of us. A test to see how far we could go, and how much we can take. Now that we know our limits, we have the chance to take the time to focus on improving so next time we can, no, will do better next time."

Lanuola gives small nods as she listens to Kai. His words helped sooth her, easing her guilty conscience, calming the anger she felt toward herself and her lack of control. Letting out a juddery breath after her friend stops speaking, she manages to respond. "Th-thanks, Kai... That... That really helps... I... I-I like the idea of using it a-as a learning experience..." She's quiet for a few moments, simply holding the phone to her ear whilst her room danced in the reflected light shimmering across her skin, "... I-I really wish I could stay a-as grounded as you do... Y-you always seem to be able to see things simply. I-it's a great help, thankyou..."

"Well I have 'ground' in my name for a reason, just don't ask about the 'zero'," Kai said with a laugh that turned into a wince as it pulled on something sore. As much as he joked, Lanuola's words really helped. After last night's failure, hearing someone say that he helped them was something he didn't know he needed until he heard it. "I uh, I gotta call up the others, make sure their all doing alright after last night. If you need to talk... well I was gonna say just give me a call but my phone's a pile of scraps at the moment. But I'm gonna get that fixed up soon, and when I do, if you need me, just call."

-= * * * =-
Shaking the memory from his head, Kai focused in on the situation at hand as he closed in on the location Ronin had given.

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 4 (not Afraid); -2 to Everything but Directly Engage
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  -1*Mundane:*  +2
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.

White text on Black Panel. 

*Look, Mosi. Youre still a minor. So Im not supposed to talk to you without your mother present, but youre your fathers son and still a hero -- despite what the news might be saying right now -- so I thought youd want to I thought youd deserve to hear this first. Maybe take some time to process it alone.

...Even by Mios's lofty standards, youre acting far too recklessly. You pushed your healing factor to its breaking point and you've paid a price for it. A small one, but still. And you got off easy. Its your dad who suffered the brunt of the physical trauma. The truth is that his condition is still in decline... no matter what weve tried. He told me himself, when he was still operating as Black Lion, that he would be past the point of no return by this point. That said; one or two more pushes like this, Mosi? And your fathers mortal body* The Lion Family Doctors words trail off.

*"I-I know..."*
*-= * * * =-
*
After the incident at Wukong Island, Mosi had refrained from using the Smiths teleportals  not a protest towards the group, so much as it was a form of self-imposed exile. He hadnt the stomach to face the rest of the Yojimbo until something major blew up and needed his attention. Not the healthiest way of dealing with their problems, but being in the spotlight the way he and the team were had been a new experience for the ex-prince of Imam; sandwiched as he was between two talented and turbulent siblings, he had always managed to be able to make himself scarce, even at home. But the gnawing pit he had felt growing in his gut these last two weeks suggested to him that he was probably, really, letting down the team by not being present for them, the same way he had let down his family. The way he had let down Benghani

But self-awareness and self-improvement arent the same thing.

So Mosi had been keeping himself distracted, running missions with a Guardians West Peace Force under heroic yet eccentric, ex-villain team-leader HIBIKI; a connection afforded to him by his privilege. Just another fact that made him feel guilty in the wake of the ever-encroaching reality that the other Yojimbo were probably being forced to perform the actual, serious reparative work. On the other hand, being seen working under the Guardians seemed a good enough way of both putting himself in the crowd of non-Yojimbo heroes of San Fran, afforded him transportation when he couldn't (or wouldn't) otherwise take it and could maybe even result in him being seen publicly atoning for some of his and the teams failings. That'd be nice. The thought of which immediately made Mosi felt terrible, selfish and unheroic. But what else is new?

*-= * * * =-
*
A cramped panel of spandexd skin, silk robes and costumes of all colors overlapping like a rainbow. In the center foreground is Mosi, our Lion, the only one in civvies; ath-leisurewear, drop-crotch shorts and a sleeveless, low-cut hoodie. The edge of the swoop neck hints at the light-colored scar that remains over his solar plexus. Hes curled up in the fetal position and tucked into a seat, his unmasked head pushed up against the window of the subway car as it barrels its way through San Frans Under Rail. He stares intently down into his lap, into the eyeholes of his mask as it looks vacantly back.

We pull out to see the background behind him, showing us that hes the only one sitting down  the SUBWAY CAR is filled with HEROES, all about to come to BLOWS. The Guardians West, a smattering of Independents and the Authority, still making use of citys hero-centric transportation system. And given the state of things, the Guardians West were hard-pressed to make the argument that any large enough group of heroes could be restricted from vital transportation no matter how extreme their methods. 

We spin around the train car to see a battle-scarred, near-shirtless man in his forties with an angel-face, passionately arguing in the very center of the crowd  his head darting back and further between members of the Authority and other, senior members of the Guardians West. His long, silky black hair drifts regally around his waist, only tied at the very bottom. He looks like a serene, battle hardened samurai warrior. An image that is immediately, and starkly contrasted by the neon orange, stylized-*E* safety vest and hardhat he wears without a trace of irony.

This is HIBIKI, also known as EVERYMAN, the leader of the Guardians Peace Force team that Mosi has been working under. He has the power to temporarily manifest his body, or parts of it, through non-powered people nearby; meaning civilians, police officers, and non-powered criminals. It is and was as powerful and horrific as it sounds. 

An ex-villain and victim/perpetrator of San Frans Warlord system, turned beacon of justice and defender of San Fran's public transit system despite his unusual powers and eccentric personality. Rigid and obsessed with following the letter of the law, he is also highly-empathetic and willing to break any rule, owning the consequences himself to help others, with a reputation for getting heroics done without running up the colateral. Unfortunately, his criminal past and his commitment to active, on-the-streets work prohibit him any real organizational authority in the Guardians. 

Over the past week he's been running Mosi ragged every chance he can. Shift-after-shift of manual patrol, or guard duty on the Under-Rail. No one's definition of glory work, but a good opportunity to listen, watch and learn. And in his recent influx of time spent in the hero-centric subway system, Mosi has seen the Guardians and Authority's relationship go from a low boil to _about-to-bubble-the-Duat-over_ in the span of less than a week, echoing the rapidly growing chaos of lockdown above them on the city streets. And in that time, Mosi had managed to keep good on his word of trying to strike a balance between the people of San Fran. Or at least its two heroic factions. The Lion served as mediator to junior and even senior members of the organization, settling on-the-street disputes after-the-fact and keeping them from coming to blows and disrupting the Underrail's service -- which could prove potentially devastating to the city if it were shut down for even a few hours.

*-= * * * =-*
Suddenly the subway car goes above ground. We flip perspectives to see Mosi, unmoved from his position on the seat, now alone in the car as a beautiful vista of San Fran glides through the window behind him. Sharp readers will notice the presence of the his phone goes off. First, Sunburst. Ronin. GZ. Mosi's eyes glide over the texts.

*"Destiny beckons you forth, Supposed Prince of Imam. Remove yourself from this steel abomination; you cannot afford to miss this."*

Mosi's eyes go wide as he hears the voice of his mask speaking to him for the first time since the incident. 

*"You! What. Do. You. Want from me!? Huh...!?"* He sighs. *"No answer... Figures. Just... stay out of my way, You. I've got duties to perform."* He defiantly flips the silent mask on over his head and pops the chin strap, his blue eyes looking FIERCE below the mask. His familiar mane trails out behind him, drifting like a cloud over the setting sun as he bounces a foot from one wall to the other before popping out through the emergency entrance on top of the train car. Just in time to almost hit the concrete top of the tunnel the car is about to go into... Nice. The Lion's eyes go wide and he throws his spear upwards, a leather strap on the end tied to his arm sending him FLYING up into the air with it and pulling him unwittingly towards his location. Or towards the shooting. Undoubtedly, in true Lion fashion, he likely lands somewhere obtuse but doesn't immediately realize it -- so Mosi pulls out his phone and thumbs out quickly.

Group text: On my way to location. Gonna scout and wait for team. Hikari, plan? He erases and rewrites the text several times as he goes through variations of more and less formal until he settles on something just good enough and hopes that it won't be misinterpreted.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.


The panels open on a view of the city, a hospital climbing into the sky directly across the street. Its sides are studded with terraces wrapping around corners all the way up, glass hothouse gardens filled with verdant medicinal plants. Hikari mills about on the street, looking up at the building where two of her teammates are laid up.  _I hate hospitals._ Uncharacteristically, she hems and haws about, never quite getting up the nerve to go in.

Shrugging her shoulders, she gives it up for lost and stalks off down the street, ducking into a nearby gift shop. She wanders aimlessly through the aisles of stationary and cards, flowers and candles. As she passes a shelf of stuffed animals, a couple of them catch her eye: a bear with bandages around its head and a cast on its arm, and a lion with a 'Get well soon' shirt. She'd never admit it out loud, but they're _adorable_.

Grabbing them, she shuffles back up to the counter and pays for them. Noticing a small tag on the bear for personalizing, she grabs a pen from a cup on the counter and jots down a quick note. The panel lingers on the message: _What have we learned?_ Hikari's voice bubble from off-panel asks the man at the counter, *"Do you deliver?"*

-= * * * =-
Alone in her own apartment, Hikari practices the splits between two chairs. She's sweating into her heather gray A Banditry sweatshirt, a conspicuous brown paper bag sitting across from her on a futon, mocking her.

Hide it? She'd gone through all the trouble of stealing this mysterious key - twice, even - just so she could go stash it someplace else? Koto-sensei could be an infuriating mistress at times, worse than Jin even. But the dragon lady brooked absolutely no dissent in her ranks. When she said "Jump", you didn't ask "How high?" You just jumped, and prayed to whatever god would listen that it was high enough.

Whatever this key thing was, if Koto-sensei wanted it hidden, it was less about having it herself and more important to keep it out of the wrong hands. And this wasn't the kind of thing you stashed in a hollowed-out book on your shelf. Better to take it somewhere far away and stick it in a whole in the middle of nowhere. Grimacing, Hikari rolls forawrd out of the splits and into a handstand and a walk-over before finally standing up straight. Reaching for her phone on the counter, she dials a number and holds it pressed to one ear. *"Chelsea, it's me."* Speech bubbles issue from the phone, but the other end of the line is muffled. *"Yeah, I know it's been awhile. Listen, I need a favor. A ride. Anywhere, as long as it's far away from San Fran. Just me, and no questions asked. A trade? Since when does Jin let A Banditry call in outside help? Fine, I won't tell him if you won't. What's the job? Weather cult in Miami? Yeah, that sounds like the Storm King. I'm in. I can be ready in an hour."*

Ending the call, Hikari opens up the Veil messaging app, starting a conversation with Sunburst.




> Hey





> Something came up





> Can't make community service





> I'll make it up to you for ditching





> Promise



-= * * * =-
*One Week Later*

When Max firsts sees the teddy bear beside his hospital bed, he assumes it is from Tumult, because something cutesy-but-also-maybe-poking-fun at him seems like something the redhead would do. His surprise is only surpassed by miserable anger when he reads the attached note, from Hikari instead:

What have we learned?

After recovering from his disbelief, Max growls and throws the stuffed animal across the room, where it thankfully bounces harmlessly off a blank spot on the wall. He immediately regrets the movement however, a number of mystery aches and pains flaring to life as a result, and earning him a scolding from the nurse that just walked in the door.

-------------------------------------------------------------

We need to talk. Ill be at the base, whenever you have time. Is the text Max leaves Hikari, once hes out of the hospital. The teddy bear makes it home as well, sitting up on a shelf near his forge. Still freshly released, Max has his right arm in a sling to encourage him not to use it. That hasnt stopped him from immediately hopping into work however, and hes actively fiddling with a panel for the new blast doors that stand ready to close off the entry corridor from the rest of the base. Numerous boxes, tools, parts, are strewn about the base itself.

Half a week passes between Hikari receiving the text and her return from Florida. But once she's back, there's no point in putting it off. Besides, it's convenient enough to teleportal to the base from where the A Banditry pilot drops her off.

She appears at the portal carrying a duffel and wearing comfortable travel clothes - compression pants, a heather gray A Banditry sweatshirt, sneakers, her hair pulled back in a severe ponytail. Walking in, she drops the duffel on one of the few countertops that aren't cluttered with materials. Max is hard at work, his back to her and one arm in a sling. *"Taking it easy, I see."*

A sensor somewhere blips when a team mate enters the portal, but Max doesnt immediately stop what hes doing to check who it is. Only when Hikari speaks does he glance towards her, almost appearing slightly surprised.

*Of course not,* He answers wryly, trying to keep his tone even as possible. But hes already angry, and the casual almost teasing greeting from Hikari did little to soothe that.

He tries not to jump to conclusions, knowing his temper can become a run-away train quite easily. It almost looks like she just returned from vacation though, and that would make him fairly upset.

*Were your travels safe?*

Hikari flashes Max a half-smile. *"Good. I'm glad it takes more than that to keep you down. You had me worried for a moment."* Looks like they were going to play faux-casual for now.

Fetching herself a glass of water, she responds over her shoulder, *"Travel was fine. Had a near miss or two, but nothing too serious. I trust things have been quiet here."*

The half-smile goes unreturned, though that isnt entirely unusual; Max isnt the type who smiles much, even just to be polite. Her words wash over him and immediately slide off, and for the life of him he cannot gauge their sincerity. He wants to believe Hikari. He wants to trust his leader. But old instincts, stubborn and cautious, are set on finding the sentiments to be disingenuous platitudes.

That much he can dismiss without taking offense, he expects such things from people. His own inquiry was perhaps faux-casual, so he can't blame her for returning the favour. Its the final comment that gets him, though. _I trust things have been quiet here._

*You know they havent been!* Max snaps finally, noisily setting down the tool hes holding on the nearest surface as he turns away from his project finally to face Hikari with an intent stare that is magnified perhaps by the bruising around his eyes and nose. *How can you be so cavalier?* He continues in a raised tone, not quite shouting but blatantly upset. *What was so important? Where were you? And after?* He gestures vaguely towards her duffel bag. Now looking at her straight on, he finally notices the A Banditry sweatshirt as well, and it surprises him how much it stings him.

Hikari blinks once, hard. *"Obviously I meant since Monkey Island."* She frowns then, opening her mouth to say something, but instead she pauses, her face softening. It had been some time since she'd had to answer to anybody else except Jin. And now Koto-sensei. But maybe, at least this time, she had something to answer for. *"I couldn't make it. I have responsibilities at the orphanage, Max. I can't always drop them just because something comes up. I can't be everywhere at all times. That's why I have the team. It's why I have you."*

*"After that I was in Florida with A Banditry. A favor for an old friend. There was a Storm King cult trying to create a tsunami big enough to wipe out the eastern seaboard. We stopped them."*

Max maintains a stubborn scowl. Its not immediately clear if he actually misinterpreted her statement (as once angered, he often struggles not to slide down the Tunnel Vision Express️) or if he was intentionally trying to provoke her, or even just simply lashing out. He lets her speak her piece without additional outburst, though his gaze leaves her momentarily when she points out she has him to help when she cant be there.

*This didnt just come up at the very last minute, we planned going in. Two people were killed the day before Monkey Island, for- whatever the hell is going on here! That didnt make it important enough?* Max insists, his voice a bit elevated still. *Would the orphanage really not understand? For one little meeting?* Even as he holds up a finger abruptly in numeric indication he almost winces, and he seems to quickly reel himself back, pausing for just a split second while his lips press into a thin grim line.

*It was supposed to be just a meeting, I know. No combat should have been necessary. But you were there at The Forge, you heard what The Smith said. Things are dire. It was going to be important,* His tone has softened, though still urgent, and while his expression is still rather tight his volume has reduced as well. *Maybe you felt like you could trust me with this, and honestly... I... I thought I had it in me. I want to be able to do that for you, for the team,* He takes a deep breath only to release it as a sigh. *...but I wasnt even close to having a handle on things...* His stomach twists, the guilt still thick and sickening; its an uncomfortable admission but not something hes going to pretend he doesnt see. His demeanour tempers a touch finally, shoulders sinking instead as the tension eases from anger to partial resignation.
*Im glad you and your friends were able to succeed out there on the east coast. I am. Im just real sorry we werent able to. And honestly I dont know if Im more angry at myself, or you, but its both. I just... dont know why we couldnt be the priority.* He confesses finally, a hint of vulnerability creeping out. *Im scared, Hikari. We only just started working on this thing and-... We need to do better. And we need you, one hundred percent of you.*

*"I...I can't do that. Not one hundred percent. It's not about me, Max. Or the rest of you. It's about the life. I didn't choose it. I was twelve! I..."* Hikari's normally calm and collected exterior begins to crack. Traces of emotion seep into her eyes as she gets dangerously close to being a person. *"I need ice cream."*

Making a tactical advance to the rear, Hikari digs around in the freezer, pulling out a carton of vanilla bean ice cream. *"You want any?"*

Sitting on a stool, huddled over her bowl of ice cream, Hikari finishes her thought between spoonfuls. *"There has to be more to life than the life. I've seen what happens when heroes have nothing to live for. These kids at the orphanage, a lot of them are like me. Caught in the crossfire. Others, their parents were heroes too. Or police, or firefighters. And they need somebody who can be there for them, not somebody who's going to throw their life away in the line of duty at the drop of a hat."*

*"I want to take down the Warlords, more than anybody! But when it's all over, when the Warrior and the Rogue and all the others are finally locked up in The Chill where they belong, I want something to come home to. Something else to live for."*

*"Maybe the orphanage would have understood. But where's the line? When is it enough to let somebody else's problem be somebody else's problem? There will always be problems in the world, Max."*

Hikari sighs deeply, deflated. This is more talking than she's done outside of therapy in a long time. Having feelings is exhausting. *"It's not your fault. It was supposed to be a simple meeting. Nobody was expecting the attack. It's not like Wukong security did any better. But that doesn't mean it couldn't have gone differently. I can tell you've been thinking about it. So tell me. What have we learned?"*

Maxs brows furrow at Hikaris immediate refusal, though more so because it comes with more hints of emotion than he was expecting, and some of the wording is particularly unexpected. Hes still standing there at first, contemplative and unmoving, as Hikari makes her evasive maneuvers for ice cream, though eventually follows. Stepping up to the tub of vanilla bean as Hikari begins to speak again, the corners of his mouth edge into a frown.

He reaches for a bowl eventually and slowly starts to scoop himself some while he listens thoughtfully. Neither of them tend to be the sort to share the depths of their thoughts and feelings easily or freely, and so heart-to-heart chats are few and far between. He recognizes it is a rare opportunity to hear more from Hikari, and is quickly grateful for it. 

Moving around the counter, he pull out a stool next to her and takes a seat. The anger seems to ebb, soothed by ice cream and understanding perhaps, Max returning to a quieter state that is more common.

*Youre right, Im sorry. I admire it, honestly, that you can split yourself like that. That you have the wisdom to... know you need something outside the life, something long term. I just...* He trails off briefly with a shake of his head, taking a spoonful of ice cream to gather his words. *...I guess I was just a little shaken. Am. This is all I have, and for a moment I could see how it could all end,* He finishes a little quieter. 

_There has to be more to life than the life. I've seen what happens when heroes have nothing to live for._
The life is all he lives for. Losing the ability to continue it would leave him aimless. Losing a team mate would crush him. Looking more closely, he realizes he may be taking it too far. Hikari is right, its not entirely healthy. But hes not willing to change just yet, though he can at least accept he shouldnt be expecting or wanting his team mates to be the same. 

*I guess Im still learning, that we have to pick what problems we tackle, which battles we fight. We cant take be there for them all,* He answers. The question from her doesnt enrage him, this time. *But I still cant ignore that the entire city might be in danger, and we might be the only ones who know and care to help. But beyond that... I... Im still processing.* He slides the bowl away with his good hand before pinching the bridge of his nose. *Ive learned Ive made a lot of assumptions, and that I need to get to know the team better, still. I need to get better at trusting them in their abilities, and at finding ways of working alongside them,* He contemplates, before glancing towards Hikari fully.

*Or did you wanted more of an actual traditional debriefing?*

*"Well, somebody needs to explain how Lion impaled himself..."* As the two discuss over their bowls of ice cream, the panels fade out.

-= * * * =-
It's a sunny day back in San Fransapporo, a stark contrast to last week's hurricane weather in Florida. Hikari zooms through the city streets on Sakura, whipping up a discarded newspaper. As it flutters past, the headline visibly reads, "Weather Cult Foiled, Tsunami Averted"***. Sakura's display shows a map, Sunburst's chibi head located only a couple blocks away.

*INSERT HIKARI/SUNBURST SIDEPANEL*

***See _Hikari Special #1_

-= * * * =-
The week in Florda had been good for Hikari. It was nice to get out of San Fransapporo, away from the internecine warfare between shades of gray. It was nice to just get to play hero again, even if she was partially there for Silk business. And it was nice to be part of a functioning team again, too. The trip had stirred up old memories for Hikari, her days training under Jin with the Weather Report, leading A Banditry on missions. The strict military efficiency that A Banditry operated with was like night and day compared to the free-wheeling brawling the Yojimbo devolved into at every opportunity. If it had been A Bandtiry at Monkey Island instead of her band of misfits, Silk wouldn't have stood a chance.

But wasn't her team's sloppy style really on her? A Banditry was effective because they had been trained by Jin, just as she had been. The Yojimbo had no training. Really, the only thing they had in common at all was that they didn't fit neatly in the lines drawn by the Guardians, the Authority, or the Warlords. They were all orphans of a sort, but her little misfit family had a long way to go. And if she was going to help them get there, Hikari would have to do a lot more than hang back and play shot-caller.

As they say, no time like the present. As Hikari rides through the city on Sakura, a burst of messages on the display breaks her from her reverie.




> I think something's going down in town. Lots of news flying around. Anyone know if we should be there..?





> I just came across the scene, everybody scramble. 
> _Map pin attached_





> The building is on lockdown by a mercenary group known as Dēmonrōdo, lead by one who calls himself Hannya





> They're professionals, so if they've publically locked down a building like this, they're being paid to do so. Something's definitely screwy here.





> On my way to location. Gonna scout and wait for team. Hikari, plan?


Pulling up the map location from Ronin's message, Hikari quickly reroutes to head toward the scene and switches to hybrid call/chat mode.

*"I'm on my way. Nobody engage until my signal, repeat, nobody engage. We don't know what this is yet. Ronin, you're on-scene? Can Chisei throw up a private stream on Veil? I want eyes ASAP. Lion, rendezvous with Ronin, scout the places she can't see. GZ, can you do an aerial sweep? Tsunami, what's your 20?"*

Pulling up the newsfeed in one corner of Sakura's display, the anchor's chatter filters into her left ear and a photo of a costumed hero appears in one corner of the screen. Hikari recognizes the hero as White Sparrow, a mysterious amnesiac girl with control over life and death itself. Apparently she gave herself up to the villains to treat the wounded inside, which explains why the other Guardians are sitting around on their hands gaping up at the building like civilians.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*  Guilty
*Potential: 4/5
Gadget: 2*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Knowing that everyone is inbound is a reassuring thing; Ronin is, of course, willing to go at this using the Junior Guardians as support if she has to, but knowing her own team is inbound feels more...reassuring.  Despite their occasional issue with meshing properly, she'd rather have them any day over a pack of party-line strangers.

Rather than replying, she directs _Chisei_ into action.  All right, buddy, let's get some eyes inside.  Hack whatever wifi is in range and tap into cameras that might tell us something; security feeds, webcams, cell phones, whatever.  Don't worry about the legality, we'll beg forgiveness later if we need to; lives are on the line.  Monitor anything that seems relevant, throw up the feed from the helmet cameras into a private Veil stream and send the link to the other.  Please and thank you, she adds, always conscious that she's making requests of a friend and ally, not giving orders to a dumb machine.

*I ALWAYS DO ENJOY A CHANCE TO STRETCH MY LEGS,* _Chisei_ replies before bending his formidable processing power to gaining access to electronics within the building.

Ronin, meanwhile, keeps the armour at a non-threatening altitude as possible while allowing _Chisei_ to do his work, keeping an eye on what's occurring on the building's exterior.  There's several snipers in evidence, but no sign of either their masked leader or the Elemental warriors that heed his commands.

Odds are, that means they're currently occupied with something within the building  which doesn't bode well for whatever that something might be.



*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Unleash Machine Control to tap into and stream relevant data from systems within the building: *10*

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.


Weaving through traffic on Sakura, Hikari glances down at the display to try to make sense of what she's seeing from Ronin's feed. *"Nice work, Ronin. And, uh, Chisei."* However, it's difficult to pay attention to while driving, and after a near-miss with some idiot on the phone who never learned how signal she gives it up for lost. Eating up the pavement, she soon arrives on-scene. Throwing Sakura into park, she pulls off her helmet and retrieves Chidori and Honoo. Motioning at Ronin, she makes a beeline for the Junior Guardians lined up like fish waiting to be grilled.

*"I'm Hikari Watsuki, this is Ronin. You got anything useful to tell me I haven't already gotten from the talking head over there?"* She jerks her thumb over her shoulder at the news reporter.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I rolled a *6* to *assess the situation* on the Discord. As far as I can tell there's no team to be spent yet, so I'm marking potential.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: Guilty
Potential: 2/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +0
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +2
*Mundane:*-1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*The gossip mags:* When you tap into the gossip and rumor of the celebrity industry for information on an important city figure, roll + Superior. On a hit, you can ask the GM questions. On a 10+, ask three. On a 7-9, ask one:
- What are they up to?
- What or who do they most care about?
- What allies do they have? Enemies?
- Where and when can I find them?
- How could I make them vulnerable to me?
On a miss, ask one anyway, but they hear about your interest in them.


Having gotten his earpiece in mid flight, GZ hears Lion's reply to the group-chat via text-to-speech. Even then it feels overly stiff and formal for the lively prince, and GZ can't help but feel a pang of guilt at his contribution to the failure that must be waying down on the guy.

The thought brings down his good mood from earlier, and when he hears Hikari's voice come through his earpiece he finds himself muttering "Look who actually decided to show up this time," under his breath. Then louder and clearer "Yeah I can get us a bird's eye view. I'll get my phone out so Chisei can use it to give you guys a visual."

As the building in question comes into view, GZ flies past one of the hews helicopters, giving the crew inside a wave before going into a series of wide loops around the building. He knows he'll be seen doing this, so he makes sure to keep enough distance that the gunmen inside shouldn't feel immediately threatened.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled to Assess the situation. Got a 9. Going to ask "how could we best end this quickly?"

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Guilty
*Potential:* 3/5
*Gadget:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


_Max didnt entirely recall the full details of his trip to the hospital following Yojimbos less than ideal performance at Monkey Island. His first clear memories after the fight were waking up in a hospital bed, the rest a touch blurry. The concussion he suffered was likely adding to that; he did vaguely recall a nurse explaining he had one, at least. Max also remembered checking his phone at some point and finding a missed call from Kai, from the day before, and general messages exchanged between the team checking on each other. His stomach had twisted uncomfortably when he discovered that Mosi had also been taken to the hospital, although it was more difficult to find out precisely why. In the end the why didnt matter so much- Max had failed in being an effective team mate there as well. He should have kept track of Mosi, especially as theyd been specifically paired up...

Hed made sure to answer the role call, in any case, and keep the others apprised of his location. The hospital had to keep him long enough to determine conclusively that he wasnt suffering any bleeding in the brain or otherwise, given the brutal blow hed taken. The other injuries were things that could heal at home for the most part. Theyd sewn up all the lacerations spread over his right arm and shoulder thanks to the shadow wolves teeth. Fortunately his nose wasnt broken from falling face first after the shadow golem had b*tch-slapped him across the room, likely thanks to his mask. It had cut into the bridge of his nose quite noticeably instead, and he had a pair of shiners courtesy of the various impacts. What was broken however included a pair of ribs. No organs punctured, so he was free to heal up at home once that was concluded. A few hairline fractures suspected in his shoulder as well, and so he was under strong encouragement not to use the limb for anything strenuous for a time..._ 

------------------------------------------------------------------

While Max enjoyed a relatively _short_ stay in the hospital, any amount of time out of commission is too long for his tastes. *The Smith* promised aid, however, so long as he promised not to make a break for freedom before the doctor deemed him ready. Perhaps she had accepted that shell not be able to talk Max out of the seemingly futile quest to save San Fran, and might as well leave him a few more tools to keep him living longer. Or perhaps the aid is given in the hope that her apprentice will more quickly understand the futility of said quest, when failure comes even _with_ such things at his disposal.

Either way, the gifts are not without some assembly required, and Max is hard at work almost immediately upon his release from the hospital, bum arm and broken ribs be damned. Its the only way he knows how to work through troubling emotions, which are much worse than physical pains. Guilt dominates: from being unable to assist _or_ guide the team in any meaningful way, forcing *Sunburst* to rescue him, and losing track of *Lion* and learning ultimately that the Prince was gravely injured. There is plenty of anger to go along with those feelings, as he does not suffer guilt well. While largely frustrated with himself, there is also a good portion reserved for *Hikaris* absence from the event. Their talk does a world of good to calm some of these feelings, though it doesn't stop him from working feverishly.

He also harbours a not insignificant amount of concern regarding *Tumults* radio silence, and an ill feeling given the way they last parted. The vindication of feeling that he is focused on saving the city doesnt entirely quell it, either. 


*12 Days Ago*



> Did you get out?





> I got out. So did team. Thank you for warning me.





> Are you okay?


*10 Days Ago*



> Im sorry if I was harsh on the roof. Can we talk?


*8 Days Ago*



> Just let me know youre okay?



Max doesnt particularly enjoy the sense of appearing desperate, but regardless of what their relationship might be _currently_, *Xiua*, Tumult, has been one of his only true friends and certainly the longest lasting thus far. He cant simply let it rest on silence, given the circumstances of their last meeting. That, and hed rather be desperate assuming *Xiua* is simply beyond pissed at him, than acknowledge the possibility that something terrible has happened to the redhead, instead. Because Max is not mentally or emotionally prepared to deal with that on top of everything else, and he has no way to find Tumult if something _is_ wrong.


*5 Days Ago*



> Xiua, please answer...


*4 Days Ago*



> You can hit me if you want.


*3 Days Ago*



> Ill take you to dinner if you talk to me.





> That fancy place.





> Please.




In the mean time, anyone that swings by the base during these two weeks will be immediately aware of some of the additions. Most notably, both the teleportals and physical entrances to the base are now monitored by security cameras and guarded by pillars that Max is calling shock pylons. A set of improved blast doors protect the actual physical entrances, ready to seal it off if needed. Despite the massive upgrade in security, Max seems to remain surly, dissatisfied, and even a touch paranoid should anyone talk to him about it.

The rest of the improvements come afterwards, firstly in the form of a Fabricator and a small army of drones that can be used theoretically to transport items made by the fabricator to team mates in the field, which Max hopes *Chisei* could coordinate for them. The last resource gifted by The Smith and requiring no assembly is a supercomputer, which Max expects largely to be utilized by *Miho* and *Chisei*. Such will have been communicated either in person or text, although the former would have been largely welcomed and encouraged if Miho had time in the last two weeks.

On top of installing all of this, Max has found time for a personal project as well. After the beating he took, his armour needs repairing any way, and so he takes it upon himself to _rebuild_ much of it instead. The new improved set covers more of his body to start with, and while possessing the same function of the predecessor of using his steam creation to absorb or enhance impacts, this new set represents Maxs further experimenting with magitech armourings. This armour set can be triggered to detach and withdraw from Maxs body, the individual plates rapidly interlocking together to form into a solid wall of protection to cover multiple people at once. The functionality for the pieces to return to their original configuration is still in development, unfortunately, making it likely a one time use currently.

All in all, it is a miserable two weeks for Tsunami, spent utterly hermitted away in the base, essentially working himself to the point of exhaustion each day, so that he doesnt have the energy entertain emotions that might prevent him from sleeping. Max happens to be looking at his phone, considering another futile message to prod his silent friend, when instead a new message pops up on his screen but from *Sunburst*. He immediately starts moving to collect his combat gear, and before long more messages have joined in the group chat to confirm trouble is afoot.




> There in 5.



Max types to the group chat manually before placing his ear piece in and fitting his micd mask over his mouth as he steps out the door. Hed been kindly informed by the hospital staff that 6 weeks was the magical time required for ribs to heal, and hed kindly pretended he understood and would oblige. That much time recovering was simply not an option.

 *Where do you want me?* His voice grunts over the ear pieces as he gets closer.

----------


## Razade

The team assembles quickly, as to be expected at this stage of your time together. Many argue that it was this quick get to it attitude that saved as many civilians in Coyote Knights attack a month ago as you did. Others point to this almost overzealous frantic dash to be on the scene as the cause that blew a hole in the side of a building and a rampaging water monster that other heroes had to take down. Six of one, half a dozen of the other as many are saying on the media now. Your arrival is thus somewhat soured by the crowds more tepid response as you filter in.

With Lion, Tsunami and Sunburst in the wings waiting for more information, the rest of the panels unfold to fill in key details. The most important and relevant that you can all see is just what building is the scene of the hostage crisis. An up and coming apartment of the future as the city likes to claim, the high rise is a sprawling multi-level affair built with the aesthetics of the city in mind. Solar panels are hidden by clever building design, maximizing the light they get while keeping them from souring the exterior architecture. Large gardens and plazas ring the housing complex and the occasional patio overgrown with cherry blossom trees and creepers gives the whole affair the look of nature and invention in a near perfect blend. This style has grown increasingly popular in the city with the Monsoon as a template, the wave moving from downtown and out in a verdant wave. This apartment, being the standard bearer for the movement, is home to a number of high profile individuals.

*Hikari* 

The assembled Junior Guardians are noticeably uncomfortable as you, Hikari, come into the scene looking for answers. 

The first to reply, after they gather themselves, steps forward. Snow Fox he offers from the white fox shaped mask that covers his face, the only real flair Junior Members are allowed to possess. White Sparrow went in a few hours ago after they started sniping the police line. He motions to a number of downed officers, bleeding but breathing through the slowly inching trail of injured indicates that is where theyll remain until this is over.

They were talking with a Negotiator until...well. Were not really sure. Wed love to ask him but he went in with White Sparrow and even though they promised to send him back out once they secured her, that hasnt happened. Dēmonrōdo seemed really agitated last message I heard. Like what they came here for wasnt happening fast enough. I think this is like Coyotes attack a while back, just spiraling out of control. Which is why were not letting you guys anywhere near this. Weve got Guardians on stand by, as soon as Dēmonrōdo and his band leave, weve got them.

*Ronin*

Youre preoccupied with your search. There are a few security cameras in the building and the story they tell isnt great. In the deepest of the many open air gardens, Dēmonrōdo has all the high profile hostages lined up and under guard. Along with this is White Sparrow who is tending to a large number of wounded. The two large glass doors on either side of the are flanked by several Steel Elementals and at least several of the guards have high powered rifles. Snipers embedded in the ranks. Not only are they prepared for flyers, theyre ready for just about anything. One false move and this is a blood bath. Dēmonrōdo is barking orders, though you cant hear him, through a walkie talkie. There are obviously other people in the building doing what the wants not to mention the cadre of Steel Elementals running about.

*Ground Zero*

From the sky you see much the same thing. The villain and his men are assembled along with a number of fairly important people and the lead hero for the assembled Junior Guardians below. White Sparrow seems to be in fair condition though tired, probably because of the number of former and current wounded assembled. You could just fly down there and let loose. Youve got the power, youve got the skills and all theyve got is guns. The villain is the head of this beast, barking orders through a walkie talkie. 


*Spoiler: Team, Esemble*
Show

Youre about to face down a dangerous foe. Time to calculate how much Team you get. We start at 2.

Does everyone agree that Hikari is the leader here? If yes, add a Team to the pool. If someone objects, dont.
Does Hikari have Influence over everyone? If no, remove a Team. Hikari can mark a Condition to skip that.
Does everyone have the same mission, I presume to help the hostages and take down Dēmonrōdo? If no, remove a Team.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Hopeless
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

3

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola reads the chain of messages with a sinking sensation in her chest. Looks like she'd be getting involved with the fighting again. With a furtive glance up at the circling news helicopters again, she hurried into an alley close to the action. The large crowd presence wasn't helping to allay her concerns. Far too many people ready to see her mess up and lose control again. Trying her best to quash her anxieties, she closes her eyes and focuses on her breathing. The panels close in on her face, her hair just about making it inside the panelling. A frown furrows her brow as she concentrates, and then a third panel shows her abruptly bursting into light, her hair streaming away from her as though blown by a strong wind. The glow dies down as the panels pull away again. Her skin has a glow beneath it, and her eyes stream light as she opens them again, but she no longer shines like a beacon. Reaching for her phone, she plugs in her earpiece. "I-I'm ready. L-let me know where you need me."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Rolling to Burn! - (2D6+1)[*11*]

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.


_Is this guy for real?_

Hikari fixes Snow Fox in her cold, hard, extremely unimpressed gaze, taking his measure. *"You've got them. As soon as they...leave? The encamped hostage-takers with snipers. And hostages. Including your negotiator. Sounds like you're making the Guardians proud. Tell you what, let's see what we can do about getting the injured victims to safety and we can go from there."*

With a hand to her earpiece, Hikari calls in the team. *"We've got people to save. Tsunami, how's the new armor? We've got snipers taking potshots. Sunburst, can you provide cover? I want a lightscreen between us and the snipers. Everybody else, let's get these people to safety."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a 7 to *pierce the mask* on Snow Fox. Question: How could Hikari get Snow Fox to let Yojimbo help?

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Hopeless
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola nods to herself at Hikari's instruction, a measure of relief passing through her at the knowledge that she wasn't being asked to be destructive. "O-on it."

She hesitates a moment before stepping out to face the building. She was, after all, being asked to step out in front of snipers. But then... They weren't shooting the crowd, right..? She walks out of the alley with a wary eye on the building. The scene in front of her was unpleasant now that she stopped to look at it properly. It seems they _were_ shooting the crowd, at least members of the crowd that got too close. _Fortunately_, she didn't need to be close. She stood herself a little way back from the rest of the crowd, amongst those less willing, or less able, to get close to the junior guardians and Hikari. Her lips twitched into a slight smile as she notices Hikari's presence, it was reassuring to know that they had everyone on hand.

Shifting her attention back to the building, she let out a slow breath, slowly raising her arms as she did. Once they were outstretched fully in front of her, light pulsed outward from her core and along her arms. At the same moment, a wall of light erupts from the ground, splitting the building off from the rest of the street at the pavement. The light stretches up beyond roof level, swirling tattoo-like patterns just about visible in the shimmer. Once she was confident she could hold it, Sunburst reaches for her earpiece, "Should be safe, Tsu."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Spending 1 Burn to create a moat, splitting the building and everything else.

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 4 (not Afraid); -2 to Everything but Directly Engage
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  -1*Mundane:*  +2
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.
 
A speech bubble creeps in from off panel, just above Hikari and the crowd:

*"Tchh! Snow Fox! I'll remind you that said 'Coyote attack' was basically going swimmingly for us until a Guardian, wait... Sorry, ex-Guardian, 'cause there's gotten to be so many of them it's hard to keep track now, showed up and... Well! You probably know the rest."*

We pan up to Mosi. He shrugs, as he sits comfortably on a fire escape on the building opposite the high rise -- having accidentally landed a floor or two above the sidewalk where the crowd, the Guardians-lite, Hikari and Sunburst have all gathered -- forcing them and the crowd to look back to him as he speaks. *"Point is, there's more than enough blame to go around on all sides of this city right now, and normal people are getting caught in the crossfire! We're here to help. If you can't see something so obvious and take advantage, you might as well pack it up and just go home. Hand the situation over to our team. Because... at least Hikari's bringing solutions to the table."* He finishes mid-drop, and begins to part the crowd as gently as possible being the mass of demi-god muscle that he is. He slows his walk as he nears the too-oft absent leader of the Yojimbo, and grins, in what seems like a return to form of sorts for Mosi.

*"Anyway, Oh Fearless Leader, you won't hear me complain about getting to be a shield rather than a weapon. At least this time,  I'm more than happy to be put on rescue and recon duty. Oh, and, uh, by the way... it's... it's good to be by your side in the field again, Hikari. It's been too long and... I'm... well, I'm..."* His baby blue eyes finally make an apologetic and deferential contact towards the team leader, nervously peeking out from under his mask. _Sorry. Say you're sorry. Ugh, you idiot._ He gingerly puts a hand on her shoulder and sighs. *"Well... You know."* 

Suddenly, he bounds off with some increased measure of perhaps-unearned confidence, before glancing back at the person he probably admires the most in the world (not too high of a pedestal to put _anyone_ on, no pressure, don't screw it up) with a sincere smile. *"Oh, and, uh, thanks for the, uh, gift. I really, well, that is to say that I wasn't really, which to say--"* He tries to casually salute her, mid-backwards walk and talk until he accidentally missteps, falling backwards off the curb in comedic fashion. The Lion catches himself and does an about-face spin; he keeps forward, avoiding showing his now quite-embarrassed face as he begins to address the younger of his two teammates loudly and perhaps a little too publicly. He's more than happy to default to the typical song and dance of the Lion's typical exuberance, if only to move along from the awkwardness of his gaff.

*"Lanni! So... how're you on this fine eve? Looking quite... er... glow-y, there! I know I'm not quite Tsu... or Zero, hahaha! But I'm happy to be of service, all the same. And uh... how's the sis? Is... she... is she doing... all right, I, er, hope...?"* He waits for a response and once Lanuola's had a chance to say her piece, he speeds ever-so-slightly in his efforts to hoist the police in a pile onto his shoulders -- it's becoming clear that as Mosi's started to come into the full breadth of his powers, what used to be a challenge for him last issue is now something he can do whilst carrying on a brisk conversation. Hopefully there's no connection to his father losing power. *"So... I guess that this all makes us, what...? Second responders? No, that's just silly. Anyway. Glad we'll be leaving the rough stuff to GZ and Ronin for now. I'm just lucky I get to have you here, keeping me safe while I pal around. Yet a-gain."* He clicks his tongue and rolls his eyes at her, before breaking back out into a smile, a hefty hint of faux-annoyance and attempted levity in his tone as he play-acts the fool. Suddenly and swiftly, he's carried at least a large number of the first responders off the street and past the crowd, past Lanuola and out of the line of sight. 

*"Make way. Make way! I doubt any of you fine folk truly wish to wind up like these poor men and women of duty, as... fascinating... as all this..."* He grunts and starts putting down officers. *"...Must no doubt be."* He groans as he gets ready to walk back through the crowd, who are likely oblivious or uncaring towards his irritation with them.

_You'd think in a city with so much super trouble, people would learn to get out of the way. Maybe it's just a lesson in human adaptability._ He tries to stay positive about the whole thing, but the sneaking suspicions began enter his mind._ Is this really all the villains have planned? What? Hole up and defend themselves until...?_ Things had _seemed_ simple with Coyote, and so was it again with with Polaris. But the truth itself, as they unraveled it bit by bit, couldn't have been made less obvious; obfuscated as it was through layers and layers of deceit crafted through the schemes and machinations of the city's many ne'er-do-wells. And each time they assumed they had everything under control, the rug was pulled out from the Yojimbo. 

And so the Lion couldn't help but get the feeling that what was going on here was really anything _but_ simple.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

He's happy to defer to Lanuola and Hikari and play the comedy sidekick, she needs a reminder of how powerful and useful she is... and to avoid making a mess of things in trying to infiltrate a building he'd most assuredly set off all kinda of alarm bells in. But hey, surely nothing'll go wrong down here.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*  Guilty
*Potential: 4/5
Gadget: 2*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Forewarned by the chatter on their communications line, Ronin is prepared when Sunburst erects a staggeringly massive wall of pure energy around the building.  Regarding the incredible display of power with eyes and sensors both, she cant help but compare what she herself is capable of with her hard-won skills and laborously built armour, versus the seemingly effortless power of her teammate.

Guilt prods her at that thought, and she has to admit that nothing about her powers come easily to El, most especially making sure they dont get out of control.  She stands by her awkward words before the steps that day; she is glad that Sunburst is on their team.

Without a word, she stoops in a controlled dive to slam to a landing beside the injured closest to the concealing wall, with the presumption that the closest are the first injured.

*Lets get you out of here,* she says brusquely, crouching to carefully slide her armoured gauntlets under the injured officer.  *Well make this fast, hold on,*  Activating the EM drive, she flies them rapidly to the outlying cordon and the EMT vehicles outside it.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Guilty
*Potential:* 3/5
*Gadget:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Been Reading the Files:*  Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.


*Nice, Sunburst...* Tsunami breathes as he sprints up towards his team mates on the ground, half skidding to a halt as the wall of light bursts up from the ground and stretches high. His gaze follows it upwards, before returning to acknowledge everyone present with a brief nod of greeting; *Mosi* gets a brotherly punch on the arm as well. *Hikari* gets a slightly longer look, though it seems to be one offering unspoken confirmation of renewed confidence. Hes very glad to see _everyone_ again after Monkey Island and hermitting himself away, on their feet (albeit figuratively, for *Ronin* and *Kai* still flying) and lively.

Tsu quickly switches gears and marches forward, following *Ronins* notion of gathering those closest to the shield and building first, and kneels down to lift a wounded woman, gingerly, both for her sake and his own. For just a split second, the feeling of blood on his fingers brings forth a rush of memory and emotion, of holding the dying Knight. He can't allow himself to be distracted and frazzled again. Max focuses on Hikari's question, to keep himself in the present, and physically pushes himself through the involuntary pause that tries to freeze his muscles. He might not be on a winning streak lately, but that doesn't mean today can't be different, and getting wrapped up in past guilt won't help. *Solid. Got some new frills, still experimental though, unfortunately,* He answers *Hikari*, *Might be able to make some emergency cover for us if we end up in a tight spot, no guarantees its good for more than one use though. Sunnys got this good for now. Let me know how the shield holds, Lan,* He adds, though from his tone he is confident in her abilities.

*"We have any idea what these clowns want? What is that building?"* A carefully controlled jet of steam carries him faster, so he can join *Ronin* near the EMT vehicles, offering her a quick and serious nod in greeting now that shes on the ground, in between passing off his charge to the nearest helpers. Hes certain he can learn from her as well as Hikari, and the way they she keeps such a cool head in crisis.

*I might be able to give us a smoke, er... steam screen... maybe, if needed. Could we use something like that along Sunbursts shield to sneak in?* Tsu asks as he turns back for the next round.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: Guilty
Potential: 3/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +0
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +2
*Mundane:*-1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*The gossip mags:* When you tap into the gossip and rumor of the celebrity industry for information on an important city figure, roll + Superior. On a hit, you can ask the GM questions. On a 10+, ask three. On a 7-9, ask one:
- What are they up to?
- What or who do they most care about?
- What allies do they have? Enemies?
- Where and when can I find them?
- How could I make them vulnerable to me?
On a miss, ask one anyway, but they hear about your interest in them.


GZ gives a the building a few more passes. He knows he can take that Demon-road guy down, but know matter which way he thinks about going about it, he can't think of a way to do it that isn't going to end badly for the hostages. Giving it up and deciding to leave the planning to the big thinkers in the group, he sets his feet down on a rooftop across the road from the target building, just as Sunburst's light-wall goes up. "Not bad. I like the patterns too, it gives it a real personal touch," he says as he holds his hands out in front of him, using the thumb and pointer-finger of both hands to form a rectangle that he admires the light-wall through.

And then Lion starts talking.

And talking.

And talking.

And taaaaaaaalking.

"Hey Lion, ever hear the phrase 'Silence is golden'?" GZ says over the Lion once the stream of words eases up. Then adds in a near whisper "I'm glad you're alright." He never had gotten around to checking on the guy after Monkey Island. 

Then, with both hands in his pockets, GZ leans forward, falling of the roof of the building. He lets himself freefall for a second, enjoying the feeling of the wind rushing past before he engages his powers and flys over to where the rest of the team is at work moving the injured. Gently landing between two of the injured, he reaches out, carefully placing a hand on each of them, just enough for his powers to take hold. He stands back up, and the injured rise with him, his telekinesis holding them completely still so there's no risk of further injuring them. He may or may not have done some research into first-aid, just incase he ever runs into someone who had done something crazy, like getting a spear through their chest for example, then he would have some idea what to do.

As he starts to glide the injured towards an ambulance, he looks up to see Lion walking with a pile of injured on his shoulders, and it's only the fact that both his hands are supporting an injured person that stops him from face-palming at the spectacle. 

He looks over to where the Junior Guardians are lined up and calls out "Do you Guardlings feel like being useful for a change and taking some of those people of Lion's hands?" 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled to provoke the Junior Guardians to deconstruct the first-aid disaster that is stacking people with bullet wounds on top of each other. Got a 6. Marking potential.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 3

The tower pillar of light that surrounds the building certainly gets a few reactions. Both from the onlookers and the snipers inside as a few powerful shots ring out against the bright monolith. Then a few more further up the building as Ronin and Lion scream in to rescue the downed people. The barrier holds against the assault of course but you can feel the power surging inside of you Sunburst as another volley sounds off as Tsunami and GZ enter the fray. Between the three of them the downed police, and a few bystanders among them, are out of danger.

Snow Fox just looks on, before turning back to Hikari. "We don't know what they're looking for or if they're looking for anything. The person talking to them went inside so we don't really know anything. Someone pulled an alarm in there, one of the top floors so someone important. When they started shooting at the police White Sparrow and I got called over. They said they had wounded...Sparrow went inside to help heal them. That's the last we've heard from them. The Guardians issued their orders and we've been waiting. It's not ideal but it's all we can do in the moment. We suspect they've got twenty people or more in there plus the Elementals. It'd be a bloodbath to go marching in."

Ground Zero's quick side comment gets Snow Fox's attention next, the young hero turning with a sneer. "You don't order us around, free-lancer. Why don't you jog off, this requires a delicate touch which is probably a little too advanced for your "punch first and hope the rubble has answers" style of heroing." He then turns back to Hikari and the rest of the assembled team, jerking a finger at Ground Zero. "He's a liability, pure and simple. If he goes in I'm calling Tough to pull him out." The name is familiar. One of the more hardline members of the Guardians, it was a surprise when she expressed her desire to remain in the organization. Many, Lightbringer included, felt she would break ranks with the rest of the Authority. No one really knows why she didn't, when she even indicated that it was likely. Her being on the scene would not be great. 

Ground Zero's comments at least prompt some to gather up the wounded though they were already more than eager to do so. There won't be any deaths among them this day though the people in the building are still in the fire. 

What do you guys do?

The panels then move inside, crawling up to where the villains have made their base of operations. A voice crackles over the radio. 

_"It seems more heroes are on the scene. Sunburst and the rest from the Monkey Island incident. They've erected a barrier around us, how do we proceed? Over."_

Dēmonrōdo is still pacing though the transmission gives him pause. Though it's hard to tell, what with the mask and all, where his line of sight is, his body moves to face White Sparrow as she continues to work over the slowly decreasing number of wounded. He brings the speaker up to his mouth, panels following his finger as he pushes the button in. _"I want the snipers to stay in position, if that barrier goes down I want them to open fire on the crowd. Give them something to consider. Target civilians. I'll move the Elementals to the stairs and elevators. I want the rest of you doing sweeps of each floor. We packed heavy, so use what we've got. Keep in contact and for the last time, use the call signs I gave you. Mask1, Over."_

He lets out a sigh before tossing the walkie talkie to White Sparrow before motioning to one of his men. The henchman is quick to pull a well dressed but ruffled older man from the group of hostages and press a walkie talke into his hand. 

_"I'll keep the girl. Escort our friend out to our new arrivals shall we? If he talks out of line, shoot him."_ The henchman nods, dragging the man behind him.


The panels break back to the team, the front of the building. The crowd goes into a frenzy as they see the front doors of the building open, the negotiator shoved against the barrier. The door remains opened enough to see a rifle aimed to his head. The older man waves the walkie talkie at you, heroes. What do you do?

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*  Guilty
*Potential: 4/5
Gadget: 2*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


With the team working together...for once...the wounded are swiftly evaced from the danger zone. As they work, Ronin and _Chisei_ keep an eye on the video feeds as well.

*They're redeploying,* she reports to the others as movement kicks off inside.  *Moving a number of their elementals, and...looks like they're bringing a hostage down.*

Indeed, a minute or two later said hostage appears at the door, life threatend and communications method in hand.  Ronin studies the situation for a moment, then nods.

You think you can punch through the interference the wall is making and find the right frequency for that radio? she asks her best friend.

*IT WILL NOT BE A SIMPLE MATTER, WITH THE DISTORTION BEING PUT OUT.  DONE.* A new communications frequency pops up on her HUD.

No one likes a smartass, _Chisei_, she says dryly.

*INCORRECT.  EVERYONE LOVES A SMARTASS, AS LONG AS IT IS NOT DIRECTED AT THEM.*

Shaking her head ruefully, Ronin toggles the new channel.  She knows she can rely on _Chisei_ to handle the audio feeds, allowing her to communicate with the mercenaries and the team to hear, and the team to communicate with her without bleeding over into the negotiations.

*This is Ronin of Yami no Yokimbo,* she says, speaking calmly and clearly.  *We don't want any more violence that can be avoided.  What are your demands?*


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Unleash Machine Control to cut through the Solar Moat interference and find the radio frequency: *12*

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 5/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.


Hikari's mouth turns up in a rare smile as her team gets to work rescuing the injured. It was a small thing, but it was more than anybody else had managed so far, and it would make all the difference in the world to the injured.

*"Good work, everybody! Sunburst, how long can you hold that barrier? They've shot at the crowd once already, let's not give them another chance."*

After Snow Fox says his piece, Hikari wheels on him. *"The only liability here is your piss-poor leadership. If you've got people to call, get their asses in here instead standing around with a thumb up yours! Otherwise, you can pipe down and work with us instead of against us."*

The sudden action on the other side of Sunburst's shimmering lightscreen grabs Hikari's attention. When she sees the walkie-talkie, she glances over at Ronin who's already working on the solution, and she can't help but smile again; there's no better feeling than when the team is operating smoothly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I rolled a 1 to defend Ground Zero from Snow Fox's insults. Markig Potential for my first advance!

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 4

*Ronin, Negotiator Bate: A Solid Wall of Light*

Hannya's voice crackles back over the walkie talkies after a few moments. The video shows the looming villain actually do a double take. _"Why this is a surprise. I was really hoping to see that barrier down. Ronin you said?"_ The villain motions to the guards remaining in the room to the windows, you can see the flashes of light off their guns as they peer down to the street. _"That's a very good question, one I really hope you can help me with. The negotiator wasn't very good at listening. Sparrow here is much better but she doesn't like games. I hope you like games Ronin. How about twenty questions? I'll ask one, you be honest with me, then you get a turn and I promise not to lie to you. I'll start."_

This is a stall of course. The orders given previously seem to be taken in...far too clinical and methodical a manner of some ragtag group of mercenaries and villains. One might even argue that Hannya has found himself some paramilitary organization. Certainly more weaponry than the foreign villain has brought to the city in the past. Whatever he's here for, he came much more prepared than the few times he's tried to snake his way into the power structure. Almost like he was anticipating a few larger response from the Warlords._ "As you know."_ his voice finally crackles. _"We're not from around here, my pretty friends from the Mask and I. So we did the touristy thing and looked into some stuff to plan our trip. Do I have the honor of speaking to the Ronin, granddaughter of the Warrior?"_


*Hikari, GZ and the rest: An Argument*

Snow Fox's body language changes almost immediately as he, and by extension the Guardians, are called out so bluntly. There is some murmuring among the other Junior Guardians but it's quickly quieted by Snow Fox's rally as he puffs himself up. "I am _so_ sorry that you dislike our protocol but last I checked we didn't damage Monkey Island with our reckless actions. I don't recall the Guardians being at fault for any of your mishaps with Coyote and her Knights either. Remind me, Hikari, how much collateral damage did you and your friends cause? What protocol do you people even use? If there's a building standing, you messed up."

The angry hero jerks a finger at Sunburst and Ground Zero then back to you, Hikari. "Is this how A Banditry operates? I suppose not! Otherwise you wouldn't have been kicked off Jin's merry mercenary band. The whole city knows it, former Apprentice to the Summer Court. You have no jurisdiction here, if you want the lives of all the hostages on your hands be my guest and go in like you normally do. Let your one man wrecking ball and nuke walk in and solve the situation but unlike you rogue agents I have orders. Orders I swore to follow as a member of the Guardians West. I won't be spoken down to by a pack of rabid dogs and their glory seeking over glorified pet walker."

The gasps from...really everyone ripple across the crowd. Most of the other Junior Guardians even clear out as Snow Fox places a hand on the hilt of his sword. "Every one of you is a liability. Don't move where I can't see you or I will call my bosses. To arrest you."

*Spoiler: OOC!*
Show

NOW Ground Zero can shift his Danger up and Savior down or roll to reject. In addition, so can Sunburst and Hikari! YAY! Also Hikari, Mark a Condition for the miss on your Defend.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Hopeless
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Out of reflex, Sunburst flinches as the shots begin to hammer into her barrier. And then... She realises she can hold it. Her lips twitch into a smile at that realisation. Her heart leaps along with that of the rest of the crowd as she sees one of the hostages being brought out. For a brief moment, she considers letting her barrier drop so that he can escape the situation safely. But the sight of the gun trained on him brutally reminds her that that wasn't an option yet.

She nods absently at Hikari's praise, and replies with "A-as long as you need me to."

With everything running so smoothly, it catches her off guard when Snow Fox loses his temper. She blinks, unable to believe that he'd try and _arrest_ the people here to help him. A new realisation settles. Snow Fox was fixated on entirely the wrong thing, he was _wrong_. Catching Hikari's expression, she speaks up, "Hikari. I-It's not important. What he's saying, it's not important. There's people i-in danger, let's focus on that. Get them safe first."

*Spoiler: DarkGreen*
Show

Rejected Snow Fox's influence with a 10, clearing hopeless, cancelling his influence, and taking +1 forward against him!

Also going to spend a team to boost Hikari's own reject by 1

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*  Guilty
*Potential: 4/5
Gadget: 2*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


A stall indeed, despite the on-point unbalanced villainous banter.  Ronin thinks furiously as to options as to what they are buying time _for_, but without more data it's largely speculation.

Well.  There's one simple way to gather data, plus or minus the likelihood of the truth actually being adhered to.  Still.  She _is_ game to play.

*I listen quite well, Hannya, and I'm always up for a good game,* she replies.  _I'll bet you wanted the barrier down 'just to talk'._

*I give greetings to your arrival in our city, but you will have to forgive me for not offering you welcome,* she goes on.  From the bits and pieces she can hear over the comms, it seems that Guardian Junior has said something uncomplimentary to part of the team, who don't seem to be pleased in return.

Leaving the other to hash out jurisdiction, she deals with the actual process of information gathering.  *I do indeed happen to have that liniage,* she admits.  Unfortunately.  *We're off to a good start, although you could probably have just surmised that instead of using a question on it.*  There weren't two armoured Ronins in the city, and it wasnt difficult to determine her parentage.

*My turn,* she continues, having thought of her first question.  *This kind of move, so blatant and attention-grabbing, isn't your style.  Who, to the best of your knowledge and reasoning, is behind your actions here today?*

They will start with who, and move on to why and so forth, and see who gets more information teased out while under a deadline.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 3


*Ronin, Hannya: A Conversation*

The negotiator stands rigid, obviously hearing the entire conversation as you make pleasantries with the villain ostensibly holding him at gunpoint. _"Honest too, a test. I suppose I should be honest too then."_ comes the reply. Everyone inside seems to fall into place, at least as far as you can see through your hacking. _"That's a hard one to answer though, no one's behind this that isn't here currently. People change, Ronin. Our previous attempts to find a nice quiet corner to set up business in this town hasn't gone well so we're taking a new approach. Loud and proud. You wouldn't imagine the number of people who want to see your Granddad dead. Made it easy to make new friends. My turn again, what else are you hacking Ronin? I'd like to think we can trust one another but if this is just a stall to get into the security systems I'm going to have to get aggressive."_

The negotiator doesn't look thrilled about that.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


As Snow Fox unleashes his tirade on Hikari, she stiffens. A panel show her eyes hardening in anger, blood rising. Low blow after low blow, he makes it personal bringing Jin into it. Fantasies of defenestrating him pass across her vision, and when he touches his sword, more fantasies of disarming him. By removing his arms.

Sunburst's words cut through the cloud of fury like rays of light. And she has a point. The hostages were what mattered, not her ego. Not Snow Fox. His repetitive threats to call in a Guardian ring hollow. The only way he would surrender control of this crisis was if he needed to blame the outcome on somebody else. It's clear that no reinforcements were coming.

Hikari closes her eyes and takes a long, slow breath. Opening her eyes, she looks Snow Fox in his.

*"You want this one? Fine, it's yours. This is your moment, Snow Fox. All eyes are on you. You have a crisis on your hands. Now do something about it."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'll mark *Angry* from failing the defend roll. I rolled a *6* to reject Snow Fox's influence, Sunburst's use of Team boosts it to a *7*. I will take Snow Fox's influence over Hikari away and take +1 forward against him.

I rolled a *7* for *Been reading the files* on Demonrodo. From her previous dealings, Hikari knows that Demonrodo aren't native to San Fransapporo; they're an outside mercenary group with no known interests in San Fran. They're not on friendly terms with the Warlords and have resisted the Warlords' influence within San Fran when they have done work here. The GM has indicated that they don't usually use snipers, so that's different.

Lastly, I rolled an *11* to *provoke* Snow Fox into...well, action really. Something, anything besides not doing anything and preventing us from doing anything.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Guilty
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


Having successfully delivered all the wounded to the evac location with the help of his team mates, Tsunami tries not to be too pleasantly surprised. Theyve only just started on tackling the problem, after all, but it is nice to have team work pay off, and having the injured off the playing field is a weight off his mind. Hes thankful for *Sunbursts* barrier, well aware that another volley of shots seemed to ring out each time one of his team mates entered the arena to assist. Its not the first time shes kept him safe from certain harm, and handily so. More than that, it affords him an opportunity to observe the way the _Dēmonrōdo_ are moving, once the wounded have been moved to safety. As much as he can see, from outside, at least. The rest he tries to garner from *Ronins* reporting.

Tsunami keeps somewhat off to the side after having finished moving everyone, allowing his other team mates to have center stage and hopefully more attention currently, while he tries to gather anything he can from watching and listening silently.

*Hannya* seeking confirmation of *Ronins* heritage does irritate him, as if that is the most notable thing about her. Such an insinuation irks him greatly. As much as it makes him want to correct that it is _Ronin of Yami no Yojimbo_, though *Ronin* _has_ already introduced herself, he recognizes that it is obvious baiting on *Hannyas* part, and such an interjection would only be rising to it. He knows that *Miho* isnt easily flustered in any case, or he has come to _assume_ as much, so he keeps quiet on the matter but remains attentive.

His eyes narrow however as through his inspection, he becomes aware of the increasingly chilly words being traded to and from *Snow Fox*, and though his scowl is hidden behind his mask, Maxs own stare is quite icy as it turns towards the Junior Guardian. While his general feeling tends to be that there is too much talk going on already, and none with very productive consequence, hes not completely ready to let *Snow Fox* just trash talk his team and leader. Before he can get close enough however, Sunburst pipes up as the voice of reason, with the most important sentiment. There are bigger things to worry about...

That said, *Hikari* soon follows up with a challenge for the Junior Guardian, a worthy one, in his mind. While Tsunami is vaguely insulted by the bold threat of being arrested, it isnt a threat that will stop him from acting to help people, should he find a good opportunity to do so. But the Junior Guardians were here first, and hed be more than happy to see them do something _useful_.

*Sorry, I hope all my moving and getting people safe didnt spook you. Ill stand still now where you can see me.* Tsunami assures dryly as he closes the distance, not even gracing the hand on *Snow Foxs* sword with a glance. His own improbably large weapon remains hooked to his back, untouched. Max doesnt always stoop to making petty comments, but hes currently content to make an exception while he waits for* Snow Foxs* next move. That, and he wants to make sure everyone is reminded of who just actually helped the situation.

Standing behind and to the side of *Hikari*, Tsunami takes up a somewhat defensive flanking position. Not actively hostile and not intending to provoke the Guardians, but definitely backing *Hikari* up. He merely folds his arms across his chest while observing *Snow Fox* with a calm if expectant stare.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled *11* for *Before We Get Started*, for 3 hold!

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*  Guilty
*Potential: 5/5
Gadget: 2*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


The claim that this is a new, bold move at getting a foothold into the city isnt the most comforting of one; the last thing San Fransappro needs is another morally questionable mercenary operating out of it.

Well, that and _Yami no Yojimbo_ wrecking another building, but they are working on that.

The turn-around of being accused of stalling is mildly amusing, even though the thrust of the question has teeth.

*UH-OH,* _Chisei_ prints across her HUD.

No worries, Ive got this, she says privately, then addresses the channel again.

*I do believe my friends and I have had quite enough bad PR of late without prompting you to shoot a few more people in retaliation for chicanery,* Ronin replies, phrasing her reply to downplay the likelihood he will try to manipulate them by threatening innocents.  *I assure you, I am not stalling for time, nor is anyone attempting to hack anything in the building that Im aware of.*  Totally true.  It was a done deal, not something being _attempted_.

*You're in charge here, you obviously have a plan, and this is part of it.  What can we do to resolve this situation without any more innocent casualties?* she asks, it having come to her turn.



*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Pierce the Mask: *4*
That would be a big nope.  Marking Potential.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: Guilty, Insecure
Potential: 3/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +0
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -2
*Superior:* +2
*Mundane:*-1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*The gossip mags:* When you tap into the gossip and rumor of the celebrity industry for information on an important city figure, roll + Superior. On a hit, you can ask the GM questions. On a 10+, ask three. On a 7-9, ask one:
- What are they up to?
- What or who do they most care about?
- What allies do they have? Enemies?
- Where and when can I find them?
- How could I make them vulnerable to me?
On a miss, ask one anyway, but they hear about your interest in them.


Snow Fox's words hit hard. Kai wants to deny them, but he can't ignore the facts. He did leave his team fighting dangerous opponents without one of their best tanks, just so he could have a solo fight. A fight he proceeded to lose, and get Lion even more hurt in the process.

He heard Hikari firing back at the Junior Guardian, calling out Fox's leadership ability, but she doesn't deny the Guardian's assessment of how he tackles problems. And why would she? Any problem he couldn't solve with his fists was a problem best left for someone else.

He looked over to Sunburst. The rest of the team may have helped, but there was no denying that all the credit for getting the people of the streets went to her. Then when Snow Fox started calling them out, not just did she seem unphased by Fox's words, Kai had seen the way she calmed Hikari. She was incredible. Even after all that had happened at Monkey Island, she was still here kicking ass. Heck, she was one of the few people that hurt him without much difficulty, Kai thought as he recalled the time she'd temporarily blinded him.

Wait...

Kai looked up at the building, the massive light barrier around it, and the snipers that were most likely closely studying it, looking for a weakness or an opening, and a plan started to come together in his head.

Jogging over to where Hikari and Tsunami were staring down Snow Fox and the other Guardian, plastering a smile that probably looked more like a grimace onto his face, he called out doing his best impression of Lion levels of enthusiasm "Guys, guys! Cut Snow Flake and the D-Listers some slack. We don't want him melting under the pressure now right?" Grabbing each of them by a shoulder, he pulled them close and whispered "Just go with it," as he pulled them a few steps away from the Guardians and to where Sunburst was maintaining the wall.

"I've got a terrible plan. Like it is honestly awful, the sort of thing you would expect Lion to come up with," He explained to the trio. "But for it to have a chance I need to know two things. First, Sunburst, how bright can you make that barrier? Second," and this part was directed through the communicator, "Ronin, does the building have a PA system you could access? I want to turn the enitre building into one giant flash bang."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled to reject. Got a 4. Took insecure, and shifted labels.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 3


*Ronin, Hannya: A Conversation*

More silence as Hannya again checks around himself. Paranoia is probably a wise stance to take when talking with a known hacker and technowarrior like Ronin, not to mention the fairly easy access of the sky above the main hostage area. Hannya seems even more paranoid than this seems to warrent however, perhaps it's just a personal tick, perhaps the enclosure is making him squirrely. It's important to note all the same that even while his physical actions show he's jumpy his voice keeps the same calm and playful cadence.
_
"Bzzzzz, and here I thought we'd be able to play this game fairly Ronin."_ comes the eventual response, several guards picking one of the hostages out of the group before tossing him to the ground. A chorus of shouts and sobs come from the amassed group as the guards level their weapons at the man. A man you know. One of the many big wigs looking to further expand new building projects into the Jingu District, the poorest and most downtroden of the Districts of San Fransapporo. An architect of this very building no less. *Ground Zero* got the last tie roll, he can name them.

_"So I'm going to ask again. What's really going on here Ronin? Talk to me, we could be friends. I want to take out the Warlords just like you. AEGIS seems to have the same mission, all their scattered agents are working with me. You could join them. Think of the good we could do together? We could run this town. Even if you won't, you just give us some time. We'll be done and out of everyone's hair here eventually. You could do us a whole lot of good if you got rid of the Guardians and your friends. That gives me another question right? Once you answer the first. Wouldn't want anyone to get hurt now would we?"_

You also see White Sparrow shift, her hands making several hand gestures while everyone's attention is focused on the man about to be shot.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

He's using Pierce the Mask on you. He's asking you what you're really planning if it's hard to tell.



*Hikari, GZ, Sunburst, Lion, Tsunami, Snow Fox and the Junior Guardians: An Argument* 

Things only continue to get heated between you and Snow Fox even as the other Junior Guardians do their best to stay out of the fight. There's silence, even after all the tense words and frankly mad plans before Snow Fox seems to relax with a heavy sigh. Hikari calling him out certainly gets the other Junior Guardians going, tittering and snide comments under whispered breaths needling the angry hero. "Fine." Snow Fox all but snarls, pointing to the other members of his team. "Fan out and start getting all the civilians away while that wall of light is still going. I want this place cleared as soon as we can manage. As for you."

He turns once more to take the rest of your team in. "While we're doing that, just keep that wall up. The hostages inside are the next priority. If we can save everyone here we might have a way inside. We just couldn't take the risk. If you lot wanna throw yourselves into the meat grinder though, go ahead. I tried to keep you from the action, but if you won't sit and shut up." he gives a shrug as the rest of the Guardians get underway. He's not leaving the scrutiny over you any time soon though, even if he takes to Hikari's bait.

There's always room to help the other Guardians of course, clearing all these people including wounded is going to take time and from the sound of things he's not a favorite with his own people let alone the rest of you. Either way, what do you?

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*  Guilty
*Potential: 0/5
Gadget: 2*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Ronin frowns at the video feed, especially when the action there doesnt specifically match what shes receiving in audio.  If he isnt broadcasting a threat to kill a hostage, that means...its a test to see if shes hacked the cameras.

That may save the mans life; it may not.

Careful, careful.

*I dont play games with innocent peoples lives, Hannya,* she replies, keeping her voice calm and measured.  *And I am being straight with you; Im a lousy liar,* she admits.

*What do I want?  Yes, youre right, I want all the warlords brought down and justice restored, especially the Warrior.*  Grandpa _dearest_.  She doesnt bother trying to keep the venom from her tone.

*But your way?  With violence, and blood, and substituing their rule for your own?  No,* she tells him decisively, watching the scene unfolding in the small pop-up window as she hovers outside the moat of light.

*I am going to help bring them down, but I will do it right,* she goes on, her voice ringing with conviction.  *With due process and rights respected.  To do it his way, your way, means Im no better than him. I am, and Im going to show everyone that before Im done.*

Well.

That got a little impassioned there.

*But thats future goals; here and now, like I said, there are no plans to storm the building, no crazy half-baked schemes that will make things worse,* she tells him; true enough, since they havent had a chance to make plans, and shes not going to bother replying to Zero beyond the oblique comments shed just made.

*So there is your question, answered twice,* she says calmly.  *While you still have yet to answer mine.  You clearly want something; I want to know if we can facilitate it, so no one else gets hurt. Isnt that why you took hostages? Leverage, to help enforce your will?  How can I, can we, help you end this so no more innocents need be hurt?* she asks.

----------


## Razade

Pool: 3

*Ronin, Hannya: An End*

There's more silence on the line before the armed guard forcefully yanks the poor negotiator back in. Not that it matters, you've hacked their walkie talkies so it was a meaningless display. You can't tell where the direction for that action is coming from however, either the security cameras not giving you a clear sight or something else going on. Hannya remains motionless throughout. "That's better." he finally returns, motioning for the solider to toss their captive back into the huddle. _"To answer your question, just stay out of our way. Go home, leave this to us and we'll be right as rain. We won't be much longer. The Guardians won't do anything until we leave our friends here and White Sparrow has agreed to come with us until we've fled to our base of operations. I trust you will do the same. You've proven yourself untrustworthy however Ronin. A trait you learned from your Grandfather no doubt. I don't play games with liars."
_
Hannya turns, motioning to the remaining guards who quickly spread out. It's just Hannya, Sparrow and the hostages in the main room now.

_"I hope this is the last time we'll speak Ronin. We will have to take down your barrier, as a parting favor we won't start firing on the civilians down below. I can't say much the same for your friends if they get brave."_ Another hand motion, a number of shots once more ringing out from the building as powerful blasts ripple over the shield covering the building. You could reinforce it Sunburst but it's not likely they're going to relent on this. 

_"Our comms are compromised, Black Earth Protocol. Stick to the Elementals. Take out cameras or other devices, Ronin and the other Oni masked one are dangerously tech savvy."_

A screech flies over your comm as you see the mercenaries and Hannya start destroying their comms. Your video feed is next though in a slower progression.

An update to your mission
- *Minimize casualties and wounded: Cleared, the wounded below are fine and the wounded inside are healed up.*
- Get the hostages out: Ongoing
- Collateral is going to make matters worse, if not just totally blow the operation.
- Capture the villains, or at least incapacitate them for someone else to capture them.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*  Guilty
*Potential: 1/5
Gadget: 2*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Ronin grimaces as their eyes inside start to fall apart, the mercenaries systematically destroying the cameras as they locate them.  She drops down to rejoin the rest of the team, ignoring Show Fox and the rest for the moment.

*Everyone got all that?* she inquires, glancing at the building for a moment.  She herself hadn't followed more than the gist of the exchange with the Junior Guardians, having only heard half of the exchange.  She does, however, get the essence of the matter, which doesnt endear them to her.

*They're going to use the elementals as a shielding agent when they leave, I'd imagine,* she points out, darting a quick glance at Sunburst, safely hidden in her helmet, before pulling her eyes away with a pang of guilt.  El has only been, like, the single most useful person here today, despite Ronin's ill-advised attempt to make her feel better about things the other day falling well short of the mark.

*Weve got mobility on our side; we could certainly hit them while in transit, assuming we can trust them not to put the hostages in danger to distract us while they make their escape,* she continues, her tone making it clear that she certainly doesnt trust them that much.  *We may have to hit them inside and secure the hostages, fort up with them until Dēmonrōdo leaves, and then attempt to catch up and take them in transit once the hostages are safe.*

As a plan...its awful, with too many variables that could end up setting everything spinning into a disaster.  However, until the hostages are safe, theres not much that can be done except work to ensure that safety.

Turning to look at the building again though the wall of Light, still standing strong in spite of the barrage against it, she scans the structure to see if she can determine a likely port of ingress that might let them get the jump on the opposition.

*Ive got some experimental tech Ive been working on,* she goes on, turning back to the others.  *I might be able to go in stealthed, or retune my shielding to protect the hostages if we can get to them.  Whats the play?* the armoured heroine asks, her blank faceplate turning to Tsunami. 


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Assess the Situation: *6*
Marking Potential

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Guilty
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


Max nods in confirmation to *Ronin* as she lands, though doesnt immediately speak up as she continues, listening to all that she has to say first. 

Hes been trying to reign himself in, let *Hikari* call the shots, given their last conversation. Hes been trying to trust his team mates and think of himself as part of a unit, as these were failures last time. If hed been on his own today, or simply himself a few months ago, hed definitely have tried to get himself into the building. Offered himself as a hostage maybe. Hes pleased theyve got the wounded to safety, but theres been altogether too much talk and not enough action still for his liking. That said, hes not going to protest or such, knowing it can still be his knee-jerk reaction to rush headlong, and still wanting *Hikari* to make her showing as leader.

When *Ronin* looks to him after asking what the play is, he is slightly surprised, but he tries to be honoured by her trust and not focus too heavily on the guilt and insecurity that gnaws in the back of his mind. Does he really deserve it after their last mission? But this time at least he is more prepared. Mentally, anyway. And thankfully in ways that may make up for his lack of peak physical condition.

Since _Dēmonrōdo_ made it clear theyre worried about _him_ as well as *Ronin*, he shifts about, moving to where his back is to the building while he faces his team mates, so that he can address them without letting anyone watching from the building see what hes doing.

*...I think were running out of time honestly, if we want to get any of us in there, and getting all of us in there without causing trouble is unlikely.* As hes giving his assessment, hes turned one of his arms over, keeping it low and tucked in close against his body. His cell phone is fitted into a frame fixed to his gauntlet, so that he can easily make use of it when more than voice commands are needed. Which he is, making use of it that is, rapidly tapping away at a new app, seeming to be queuing up several actions.

*Its a little odd they havent outright killed anyone, and they definitely and easily could have. Not sure what it means, if its just to keep everyone distracted and busy, or... whatever. They have the advantage while theyre hunkered down in there though. Between the snipers, the hostages, and the building itself. I think youre right... We might have a better chance cutting off their escape. More mobility, less hostages. They cant take them all, and remain very mobile themselves. So White Sparrow, and maybe a few others, leave the rest behind with the elementals, most likely? I havent seen any vehicles in place that could act as transport for that many people. If theyre on foot, even better. That said... I dont think weve established how they got in there, to begin with. Did they just walk in? If they used portals or something, were going to have more of a problem..*

Finally he puts his arm down, looking back up to *Ronin* and the rest.

*Im bringing in some new toys from the base. Ill bet a few drones can sneak in more easily than we can, anyway. Hopefully we can have some new eyes both inside and around the building shortly, and maybe answer some of those questions. Also this way we can follow them even if they try to pull some kind of distraction when they make their escape. But there will still be hostages left behind, trapped with those elementals from the sound of it, even if we decide to chase down Dēmonrōdo. We should... consider coordinating with the Guardians here, so that those people have help as well. In case this chase goes long, or the Guardians still plan on doing the same thing. A few drones are already inbound, more shortly after including a little present that might slow down our friends escape. First time using the new fabricator, so no guarantees...* He adds the last sentiment with a hint of apology. *What new toys do you got, Ronin?* He asks, given her mention of some experimental tech, before finally glancing towards *Hikari* for her ultimate decision, given the input from both him and *Ronin*.

*What do you think we should do, Hikari?*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled *8* to *Assess the Situation*. Max wants to figure out where they're going. With his Protege move *Be Mindful of your Surroundings* that means two questions.

Going to ask:
  How can we best end this quickly? What here can I use to _find out where Dēmonrōdo is going?_

----------


## Hans Free

*The Lion*
*Conditions:* 4 (not Afraid); -2 to Everything but Directly Engage
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  0*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  -1*Mundane:*  +2
*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X]Words of the past:* When you seek the guidance of one of your elders or a member of your legacy, tell them a problem you face, and ask them a question about the problem. They will answer it honestly, and tell you what to do. Take +1 ongoing if you listen. If you go your own way, mark potential.*[X]Never give up, never surrender:* When you take a powerful blow from someone with far greater power than you, use this move instead of the basic move. Roll + Savior. On a hit, you stand strong and choose one. On a 7-9, mark a condition.

*"No, Zero... I'm quite sure that, uh, gold is golden. Silence... is probably just, like, some sort of opaque transparent or something.* He pauses, and the slightest grin crosses his face. *Anyway, I should know what gold looks like, I have certainly owned more than quite enough of the sordid stuff."* He rolls his eyes and mimes at stuffing a crown on his head, then a noose or choking him until he flicks off the crown and immediately starts faux-brushing off his shoulders and gasping for air like a newly un-drowning man.

His typical attempts to play the fool, though certainly more morose than normal, are interrupted by GZ's sudden change of tone to an empathetic one. Mosi smiles back at him briefly, realizing that he might not come off as quite himself. Still, he jumps back into the task at hand, determined not to get distracted.

*-= * * * =-
*
As he takes trip after trip, a sinking feeling rises in Mosis gut. Sure, the team had managed to secure the evacuation of the civilians on the ground level, but relations with the Guardians had quickly gone from incendiary to outright disintegrated. The Lion sighs; he couldnt help but feel responsible in choosing to back Hikari up over establishing diplomacy. _Everyman would be disappointed._ _Shut-up._ Anyway, this was hardly the ideal way for their latest interaction with another supergroup  let alone the established authorities  to go. As far as he was immediately aware, the enemy was united even if they were _supposedly_ cornered. The heroes division could still threaten to spell disaster for the mission.

*"Wait, I'm sorry. We--"* But it's too late, Snow Fox has already stormed off, junior Guardians in tow. The Lion groans. _Sekhmet! Difficult people, being difficult. Go figure._ A thought that the ex-prince repeats rather quickly and unceremoniously as he rejoins the discussing group with a reluctant half-step, when he hears GZ describe his plan as such a poor idea that it could be called Lion-esque. Mosi glares daggers at him for an instant, but immediately breaks. 

His shoulders slump. He shrugs. Raises his hand.

*Can I just be excused from class? Id rather not die today. Er, that is* He feels a sinking pit of unease in his gut as he looks up at the high-rise and the word meatgrinder flashes through his head. *Uh, Kari, as long as it's okay with you, I'd... Id prefer to stay behind to protect Sunburst, help clear the wounded and we'll make sure theres no backup, for them or worse. For us...* He lets his comment breathe, clearing reminding the team of the seemingly lethal results of the last time their team received backup from another hero. But the illusions of time, and the safety in which to contemplate their plans and past are seeming stolen as Sunbursts massive glowing barrier continues to be shot at and blasted at, in-unison. The framing of the Yojimbo is obscured a little, filled as it is with dust and debris as the their heads are bombed over and Ronin and Tsunami discuss what to do. Mosi looks at Sunburst, a little concerned as he sees the strain of their attacks on her increase and increase and

*Oh, sod it. Come on!!* He shakes a likely unseen fist up at the villains in frustration, before flash-turning to Tsunami. He grabs the shorter boys shoulder and brings him in close. *You have the right idea, Tsu. We just need to push in and do something. Anything. Or were just gonna end up being complicit in everything that weve been complaining about.* He starts to mobilize, stepping forward into the street. He turns and pulls out his spear with a flourish. 

*Everybody! Its time that we do what it is that we do. We let the Guardians do their thing, and we will handle whats leftover inside the building. The important part isn't just that we get inside, or upside, or whatever it is were gonna do  but that we do it, and that we do it, now! We cant waste the opportunity that Sunbursts buying for us; so well plan as we go up the building. Thats more our style anyway, yeah? Besides, the more that we delay... the lower our chance of ensuring one hundred percent hostage survival. And we cant accept anything less. No. We wont.* He shakes his head, saying the last few words with a half-founded confidence. But Mosi still cant bring himself to step forward conclusively into the killing field as Sunbursts shield takes a beating above him. So he urges his friends forward in front of him with a wave and a nod.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Hopeless
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola finds that the conversation happening between her team and the Junior Guardians grows progressively harder to pay attention to. The shots ringing out against her barrier providing a steadily greater drain on her. By the time the discussion has turned to whether or not they should keep holding them in now that all but the hostages themselves are out of harm's way, she's starting to shake at the abruptly increased level of fire coming at her.

"G-guys, I can't keep holding this. W-we need to get out o-of sight of the building."

Following her own advice, she takes steady steps to the corner of a building and, once she was confident everyone was safely out of sight, drops her barrier.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: Guilty, Insecure
Potential: 3/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +0
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -2
*Superior:* +2
*Mundane:*-1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you directly engage a threat, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you unleash your powers to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*The gossip mags:* When you tap into the gossip and rumor of the celebrity industry for information on an important city figure, roll + Superior. On a hit, you can ask the GM questions. On a 10+, ask three. On a 7-9, ask one:
- What are they up to?
- What or who do they most care about?
- What allies do they have? Enemies?
- Where and when can I find them?
- How could I make them vulnerable to me?
On a miss, ask one anyway, but they hear about your interest in them.


Ground Zero can't help but feel a little bitter as his plan for a giant flash-bang got vetoed by the rest of the team, but listens with interest as Ronin explains her conversation with one of the hostage takers, and starts pulling some ideas together as she and Tsunami mention infiltration tech.

He here's Sunburst's call to get out of sight, but figures that the mercenaries' guns can't hurt, and so it's probably best he stay an easy target for any with an itchy trigger finger. Besides, someone needs to hold Lion back from running in without a plan. He reaches out and grabs the prince by the shoulder and turn him around. "Lion, if there was a way to go in there without guaranteeing the deaths of the hostages, I would already be in there. You want to go hit some bad guys, I get that. I do to. But those people in there did nothing to deserve being collateral damage, and if you try to go in without a plan to keep them safe, you won't have to worry about Demon-road, I'll be the one you're fighting." There was a lot he was willing to do for a good fight, but not drag the innocent and powerless into a battle that didn't even need to happen.

Turning to the two tech gurus of the team he asks "Do any of you have a way of tracking vehicles?"

He quickly elaborates "They said that they were going back to their base, and taking White Sparrow as a final hostage with them. If we, bear with me here, let them go and return to their base, then, provided you have a way of tracking them, we would now have them all gathered in what is likely a more contained space with no hostages around. The perfect opportunity to go all out. Now how does that sound?"

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


As the team huddles, Hikari waits for everybody to give their input. She was on thin ice with some of them, whether she felt she deserved it or not. It was important to make sure they all felt heard, even if they would look to her for the final call. There were some questionable approaches being put forward, but some workable stuff too. GZ holding Lion back isn't something she would have expected, but it's a nice change of pace. Sunburst's warning cuts the playmaking short, however. *"Time's up, people! Take cover!"* Hikari falls back behind the line of fire as Sunburst's light screen finally comes down, high-caliber bullets taking chunks out of the concrete around them.

Holding a hand against her workout earphone to block out some of the sound of gunfire, she broadcasts the rundown. *"Sunburst, you did great! No time for Die Hard now. The Guardians have their protocol, they'll handle the hostages in the building. We can't let them get away with White Sparrow. Chase them down, but keep your distance! No collateral damage, no casualties. Run interference, redirect them if you can. We don't want them to get where they want to be. Tsunami, you can track them with your drones? If we can't cut them off, I want eyes on them."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Marking birthday potential!

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*  Guilty
*Potential: 1/5
Gadget: 2*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Looks like the choice of when to act is being taken out of their hands.  Not waiting for any further immediate input from the leadership, Ronin turns to put the wall of light at her back.

 _Chisei,_ dial me up to eleven, she requests of her onboard friend.

*EVERYONE PLEASE CLEAR LINE OF SIGHT FROM THE BUILDING!* she says calmly, her voice booming out to echo off the faces of nearby buildings.  *THE BARRIER IS COMING DOWN, SNIPER DANGER IS IMMINENT.*

Kinetic shielding at full power, she follows Sunburst to a position of cover while Hikari lays out their plan of action...such as it is.  Reacting and playing defense  not always a winning proposition, but apparently what they have to work with....

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 3

The wall comes down with a shattering crash, bits of light sparkling brightly before fading to nothing in a hail of gunfire. There's screaming, there's always screaming, as civilians dash for cover and the various Guardians move to shield them. Even Snow Fox moves to help despite his sour reception to you all. The gunfire continues though true to Hannya's word it mostly seem for show and to cover the sudden escape of the masked villain and his hostages. White Sparrow is in tow as mentioned along with several more, each shuffled between several well armed and armored soldiers and elementals. The mad dash ends when a large van screams up to the small group, the soldiers shuffling their hostages and Hannya inside. A few of the Junior Guardians are brave though any hope they might have had to get closer meets with a barrage of targeted gunfire.

More elementals pour from the building in a coordinated fashion, eagerly rushing the biggest threat in the vacinity. That'd be you, intrepid heroes. They ignore the other Guardians and the civilians completly, homing in on Ronin and Tsunami first though a wave of them sweep Lion down the street in a protracted fight. The remaining soldiers aren't far behind, far too sophisticated gunfire aiming to hedge Sunburst in especially and keep Ground Zero grounded. In the distance the van screeches off.

We're back folks. What do you do?

Issue Two, much like Issue One of Yami no Yojimbo, comes with an insert. With so many flashbacks, and the gimmick of the first Issue, Yami no Yojimbo continues with a "slot and collect" style of Gaiden stories. The first covers Sunburst, a day before the present conflict. 

*Spark of Inspiration*
With Moonshadow striking out on her own and the family generally looking to you as a hero for the city, youve found the few weeks between the Monkey Island fiasco and the utter failure at the Riverside clean up effort to be mostly yours to fill. The rest of the team seems busy with their own things so theyre out. Moonshadow is busy with her things, shes out and the Kintsugi having ominously promised further details of your next session via letter. Never a good sign. 

Lanuola let her phone sink into her lap with a bored sigh. Shed spent the entire morning on her phone, trying to tune out the world around her and let another day slip her by. But There was only so much mindless phone games she could take, and she didnt dare try and read the news right now. Restlessness was starting to kick in and, with a faint groan of complaint, she pushed herself to her feet. Looking around her room didnt give much inspiration for what to do. Rubbing at her temple with one hand, she gave another sigh. Hiding from the world wasnt going to do anything for her. 

Pulling on a jacket, she sets out of her room and down the stairs. Hoping to be quick enough to evade her family, she pulls her trainers on at the door. Ever since Cindy pulled away from being a hero, it had felt like a lot more scrutiny had been placed onto her. And Shed rather not face that right now.

With familial connection successfully avoided, she steps out into the afternoon sun. Opting to avoid the riverside, she instead veers toward the park. Hopefully fresh air and open space would help.

San Fransapporo is well known for its parks and open air attractions, the Bay District especially known for several amusement parks and tourist attractions. The largest parks are those close to the Sleeping Giant Reserve, the towering grove of ancient redwood trees home to many a meta-human whod rather be left alone. Youre not going there though. Too open, too eager to keep tourists and locals out if they don't need to be there outside of the obvious tourist traps.

Sakura Park is a rarity, well within sight of the Hikari Shrine, but rarely frequented even by its parishioners. A good place to go if you want all the amenities of the parks but none of the screaming children and yapping dogs. Well manicured with several flowing rivers and a world famous koi pond near its visitor center. No better place than that. A few eldery are out and about with you this fine afternoon, one even spots you sitting near the ponds. Whats a nice young lady doing in such a boring old place. he asks, weathered face creasing into a smile as he approaches. Hes limber still but slim, a well worn cane in hand clacking as he walks closer. You almost seem to recognize him, the name he offers as he extends a hand clicking. Sangha, and you are?

None other than Sangha, the Tiger. An old hero, retired except for the recent events in the Guardians. Most famous, now, for his curio shop in the aptly named Tigers Pavillion, the go to shopping plaza downtown. Hes famous, or was. Much like the octogenarians out for a jog, hes popular in an older crowd. 

Lanuola finds herself unconsciously adjusting her route through the park so that it wended down to the koi pond. She keeps very much to herself as she walks, hands in pockets and head slightly bowed. Despite her closed off demeanour, she does find that shes beginning to relax somewhat. The open space and lack of responsibilities in the moment letting her mind drift. By the time she reaches the koi pond, theres a soft smile playing on her face.

Seating herself, she leans forward slightly, propping her folded arms on her knees as she does. 
_
"I shouldve brought something to feed the fish"_

As Sangha approaches her, she initially pays him no mind. There were plenty of others making use of the space, after all. As shes addressed, however, she straightens up, pulling her jacket a little closer without thinking. The elderly mans introduction makes her blink in surprise. While he wasnt as famous as he used to be, it still felt surreal to be approached by a celebrity. Not really knowing how to react, she simply responded on instinct, taking his hand and giving it a shake, U-umm Lanuola Feeling a touch self-conscious, she adds, U-umm I, uh, I dont think the parks, uh, boring. Its, uh, its nice to come here to, uh, to get a-away from things.

Its a pleasure, Lanuola. The older hero offers, moving to sit beside you with a sigh born from creaky joints and a bad back. I hope you dont mind if I sit here for a little while. I only get a few chances to get away from my shop. I come here every day for lunch, clear my head. Hes quick to produce a bag, offering it to you.

The shop doesnt take care of me much, usually just bread crumbs. Here, for the fish. Most people born in the city know about Sanghas shop. Most know well enough to stay away from it, at least. The place is, as many in your family have told you, bad news. It sits on ley lines, your Grandmother will often tell you, and has a mind of its own. Sangha doesnt sell you what you want. The shop only offers what you need and what you need may very well be something you dont ever want. Best to avoid it and be unprepared, youve been told. For now it just seems to cover the lack of things to feed the fish. Not so dangerous after all, is it? Sangha seems content to simply sit in silence, looking out over the park, for a while. Long enough to give a start when he finally speaks.

I came here with my daughter, when she was your age. A smile creases the old mans face, shaky hand pointing out over the pond and to the looming structure of the Hikari Shrine beyond. Before the trees covered up that oleyesore. Shed come here when she needed a think, when she thought she could hide from her old man and her training. Whatre you hiding from, Lanuola?

Lanuola shakes her head as Sangha asks about sitting down, No, uh, thats fine, I dont mind. Oh, thanks... She accepts the bag hesitantly off of him at first, then with a grateful smile as the contents are explained. Thankyou.

During the resulting silence, she slowly doles out the crumbs to the fish. Her mind wanders as she does. The presence of the old hero beside her was surprisingly steadying. The stories of Sanghas shop in particular featured in her thoughts. Theyd always struck her as odd. How could getting what you need, even if its not what youd be expecting to get, be a bad thing..? And then Could it be worth her visiting the shop..? Perhaps she could solve her own problems with whatever was offered to her

She starts a bit when Sangha speaks again, glancing back to him, then following his gesture out toward the obscured Hikari Shrine. Her heart sinks and she shrinks into her seat a bit as shes called on her reasons for being at the park.

... I She shifts uncomfortably, flickers of light starting to form on her skin, ... I-I made, uh, I-I made a-a big mistake U-umm I-I broke things and, uh, a-and people got hurt I Dont know what to, uh, what to do to make it right...

Sagha gives a long, slow, sigh before reaching to take some breadcrumbs for himself before scattering them out into the water. Lifes like that. he starts, glancing over at you before giving a bit of a double take. Its momentary though noticeable all the same. Especially when youve got powers. No matter where you go. When my girl was your age she got into all sorts of trouble. Shed come home with bruises or villains looking to settle their scores but through it all, all that really mattered, is if she apologized to the people she hurt and tried to do better the next time.

Sanghas face remains set in that stoney, far off stare. The rumors and stories didnt seem to bare out on the man. The cranky, isolated and inflexible Sangha seemingly left at his store so this reflective and solemn figure could walk a pretty park and feed fish. It gets easier. Its hard at first, it hurts and it seems hopeless, but it gets easier. Working on it every day is the hard part. But fixing mistakes gets easier. Sometimes theres nothing you can do to make it right. People are allowed to be angry, if you hurt them. But they wont stay hurt forever and if you keep working on not making the same mistake again, things may not go back to the way they were but theyll get better. It just takes time. Did you apologize to the people you hurt?

Lanuola fidgets with her hands, flinching inward a bit as attention is called to her involuntary light show, her skin brightening and flickering further as she winces. Her discomfort subsides somewhat as Sangha relates her own situation to that of his daughter, the light dancing across her skin lessening as she returns to a more muted mood. Her gaze turns pensive as he talks.

She hugs at her own waist as Sangha continues, talking through the importance of apologies and forgiveness. At his question, she gives a remorseful shake of her head. ... N-no I-I She rubs at her forehead, I-I just felt so So out of it when it happened, a-and then She hesitates and glances at Sangha, not sure she wants to share the actual scale of the damages shed caused, I-I dont think apologising will solve the problem

Did you listen to the rest? Aiyaa...teenagers. So maybe the grumpy Sangha isnt quite so removed from the park. Then you dont apologize yet, or never. Sometimes people get angry enough they wont ever be ready for that. You still have to keep working on it, in your own time. The old mans face turns to a deeper frown, eyes knit for a moment before he lets out a sigh. 

You just get better at being better. Youre young and small, the world is so very old and so very big. You have powers. He gives you a sideways glance, no chance of hiding it what with the lightshow for sure, before looking back over the park with another sigh. Powers you cant control. I dont need the rest. You blew something up or laser lightshowed someone or whatever. Youre a monster. His tone slips into the sort of mocking someone much older and experienced can provide. Certainly not mean spirited, probably hurtful all the same. No one can forgive you, how can you go on. he continues, slapping his knee with a snort. So you come out here to this park to hide away, listen to an old man ramble and feed fish. Thats not going to make things right though, is it Lanuola? So you cant apologize, did your feet stop working? Your hands? How will the people youve hurt feel if you just mope around, eh? Think thatll make them less angry? Less hurt? Youll get over it, in your own time, no doubt. You seem strong, like so many other young heroes. Skip ahead, what are you going to do when youre done feeling sad? How are you going to get better? How are you not going to make the same mistake again?

Lanuola squirms uncomfortably through Sanghas short rant, his words provoking the contradictory responses of wanting to refute them, whilst also feeling like he had cut through to the heart of what was bothering her. She starts and gives the old man an almost hurt look as he abruptly gives a snort of laughter.

She glances back down to the floor, clenching her fists. This time her frustration gets the better of her as she replies, I dont know! If I knew I would already have stopped making those mistakes! Id already be where I need to be. She looks back up to Sangha, his appearance starting to fuzz as the seeds of tears form in her eyes, Maybe I should just quit! That might work, right?! Her voice is raised now, a part of her mind registering that she was casting light on everything nearby. As soon as she does notice, the brightness begins to fluctuate wildly as she stands, Except it doesnt solve *anything*! I _still_ h-have to watch out and be careful in case I *vaporize* the people I care about!

She rounds on Sangha, angry tears now rolling down her face, the light beneath them casting rippling reflections and patterns onto him. I cant just not care, because then Im just another Lightbringer. The small part of her that wasnt railing against the world was surprised at the venom she put into the senior heros name, And everyone tells me I should just control it! She gives a humourless laugh, Like its just _that_ *easy*! Like I can just watch my friends get hurt and not give it my all to try and _help_ them, *save* them

The light beneath her skin abruptly disappears, her chest clenched in guilt. Her hands fall to her side, E-except E-except I-I cant even do_ that_ Though shes still facing toward Sangha, her eyes are unfocused, ... Soo se taimi lava out te tau ai tagata e afaina ai*... She stands silently for a few moments, tears leaving near-invisible tracks on her cheeks. Finally, she reaches up to wipe at her eyes with the back of her hand. ... You know All the rest They know how to fight I I just kinda lean on my powers...  She wraps her arms around her chest, ... I I-I think I should j-just stop doing that F-for a while, at least


*... Every time I fight people get hurt


Sangha doesnt seem too phased by the light show, the angry words or really much of anything. The man is old, tired, youre not the first and probably wont be the last teen hero venting your frustrations to him though youre in rare company considering he hasnt stopped you. He barks a laugh at the end however, giving his knee a slap. Again, not mocking or cruel, simply a sound from one whose probably heard the same rant a dozen times or more. Thats not how this works, Lanuola. Knowing what you want to do doesnt stop mistakes, sure as hell makes more if you ask me. Its a destination, its work and youre going to make mistakes. True that your mistakes are hurting people but thats what fighting does. It hurts people. Good people, bad people, theyre still just people. Youve got a good heart, you care and that makes it hurt more. Plenty of people dont care, and that makes it hurt even worse. For themselves and everyone around them. It makes you nothing like Lightbringer though, she wouldnt have the wherewithal to consider any of this. So youre doing better than her even if thats not a good grade.

Sangha slowly stands, groaning sharply with bones creaking. Hes small in the afternoon light, weathered hands reaching out to pat your shoulders gently. This city is a monster too. You should have been taken in by the Guardians, or the Monsoon at least, shown how to use your powers safely. Youve fallen through the cracks this political hubbub has caused. Now that its too late, theyre all trying to pull you from different sides. Control is an illusion, Lanuola, a bitter one at that. Sometimes to be in the most control, you have to lose it. To escape the illusion and see things as they are. You cant do that when youre afraid though, too worried about clinging to the illusion in case someone gets hurt. Someone you care about. Im just an old man and Ive been out of this game for a long time, seen a lot of people hurt and lost a lot more people too. I cant help much but if you come to my shop this weekend well see what we can do about getting you started on learning how to fight. I wake up early though so dont keep me waiting.

Frustration spent, Lanuolas responses are muted as Sangha reacts to her outburst, though she does wince a little as the elderly hero comments on her comparison between herself and Lightbringer.

She fidgets as Sangha comments on how she shouldve been taken in by one of the existing hero teams. The thought had never really occurred to her, the idea that someone shouldve taken her under their wing rather than being simply dropped into the care of Kintsugi.

She gives Sangha a questioning look as he explains his thoughts on control. The point he was making sounded completely contradictory to everything shed learned. And then she blinks in surprise. W-wait Youre, uh, youre offering to, uh, to train me..? Just like that..?

Hold on now The old man gives a stern look, wagging a finger at you with an almost wry smile though it doesnt reach his eyes. I said wed see about what we can do. The shopll have something for you. Hopefully. Ive got connections, well see what weve got in the morning. Dont get your hopes up.

Lanuola hesitates, then gives a grateful nod. I, uh, thanks. Ill, uh, Ill make sure Im there. Umm Thankyou for, uh, for listening, too. I, uh, I hope you have a good day.

After another moment of hesitation, she offers out her hand for a shake and, on receiving it, turns to head home.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:*
*Potential: 1/5
Gadget: 2*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


As the Steel Elementals pour out of the building in a wave of shining, bladed limbs and undisguised aggression, Ronin can't help but be susceptible to the sharp tugs of guilt; if she had been a little better at playing the word game with their opposition, perhaps things wouldn't have come to this.  Now people were like to get hurt  her _friends_ were likely to get hurt.

No.  Not today.

*"あなたが来た地獄に戻ってください！"* she cries, kicking in the EMDrive and launching herself forward. Cutting across the path of the Elementals charging at her to keep their attention, she plows through the group heading towards Tsunami, disrupting their movement and most likely focusing their attention upon her.

Not as crazy an action as it might initially seem; Steel Elementals aren't likely to be throwing fire or other types of energy about, and her kinetic shielding is both designed to absorb merely physical attacks, and shunt that energy into her kinetic lance.

She needs a power up  they're going to give it to her.  Assuming they don't manage to overload the shielding and just...tear her apart, that is.  Regardless, Tsunami has been saved from that initial onslaught, and something clenched hard inside her eases off with that comforting fact.




*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Defend Tsunami from the Elementals: *10*
Clearing Guilty

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Hopeless
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola flinches back as the gunfire rips toward her, recoiling further back behind the wall she was sheltering behind. Belatedly, she realises that the gunfire was also keeping Kai from making easy progress. With the hostages beginning to escape, he would be way better at trying to catch them than she would. A risky plan began to form and, after a quick glance around the corner she was sheltered behind, she called out to her friend. "KAI! I'm gonna give you a chance to get after them!"

She takes a few quick breaths, hyping herself up before she could change her mind. Her fists clench, light emanating from within them. Closing her eyes and tensing, she listened to the continued sound of guns. There's a brief fall in the volume of fire, and then she steps out. A wide panel shows her fully illuminated, arms outflung and a wordless yell issuing forth as she throws out brilliant beams of light. Far from the raw and angry outbursts of past fights, these beams are far more diffuse. Intended to blind, to shock and awe, not to destroy. Heart pounding in her chest, Sunburst desperately hoped they'd give Kai the opening he needed to escape after the fleeing hostages.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Rolled a 10 to direct engage via. Reality Storm in discord, spending 2 burn to do so. Will be Surprising/Frightening the opposition (not sure if I get to choose, if I do, I'll go with Surprising), and creating an opportunity for my allies.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


Hikari grits her teeth as the sound of gunfire fills the air and steel elementals fill up the ground. They had a plan, but would it hold? Jin taught her that no plan survives contact with the enemy. Koto-sensei would say no enemy should survive contact with the plan.

She needn't have worried. Immediately, her team springs into action. Ronin takes on the full squad of steel elementals and Sunburst dazzles the shooters, keeping heat off of Ground Zero and Tsunami. Lion is on his own, but he's always been able to handle himself. Even Snow Fox and the Guardians were playing there part, seeing to the civilians. There was only one thing left to do - pursue the van! She darts back through the crowd of civilians to where she'd parked Sakura, giving her next set of orders as she does.

*"Here we go! Tsunami, I want those drones in the air as fast as you can get them. Ground Zero, you're with me. You go high, I'll go low. Let's make miracles happen, people! Go, go, go!"*

Revving Sakura's engine, she throws the motorcycle into gear and speeds off down the street like a rocket.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a whopping *14* in the Discord to *provoke* Ground Zero into joining Hikari in chasing the van, using *Devil or Angel on My Shoulder* to roll with Danger instead of Superior. If he goes along with the plan, he adds a Team to the pool. If he doesn't, he marks a condition.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: Guilty, Insecure
Potential: 3/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +0
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -2
*Superior:* +2
*Mundane:*-1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*The gossip mags:* When you tap into the gossip and rumor of the celebrity industry for information on an important city figure, roll + Superior. On a hit, you can ask the GM questions. On a 10+, ask three. On a 7-9, ask one:
- What are they up to?
- What or who do they most care about?
- What allies do they have? Enemies?
- Where and when can I find them?
- How could I make them vulnerable to me?
On a miss, ask one anyway, but they hear about your interest in them.


The world explodes into action around GZ as high powered gunfire rains down around him, and Lion disappears from in front of him, swept away by elementals. The next instant, his team is reacting. Out of the corner of his eye he sees Ronin charge the elementals, and from behind him, Sunburst calls out before beams of light shoot past and the gunfire keeping him focused on defence relents.

Over all the chaos he hears Hikari's orders "You go high."

In a heartbeat he's flying among the rooftops with a birds eye view of the scene. From up there he can see Hikari chasing the van on her bike, and starts his own pursuit from above. 

"Thanks for the opening Lan," he says over the comms. "And about time you started giving some proper orders Hikari. How do we want to do this? I can come down on them like a meteor, stand in front of them and let the van crash into me, pick the van up and fly off with it, or I could tear up the road to cut off some of their options."

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Guilty
*Potential:* 3/5
*Gadget:* 1
*Hold:* 3
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


*Youll have eyes in 3....2....* 

A feed pops up in their shared app, showing a high angled street view, rapidly moving. As it whips around a corner, data begins to be added to the UI, a targeting square fixing over the van. A generic marker is added to their usual map as well, updating the position of the van.

*...and 1.*

A set of drones tear after the escape vehicle, keeping a steep enough angle above it not to be immediately or at least easily visible from those inside. If they notice them and want to take pot shots, theyre going to have to lean out and expose themselves, is the idea. Theyve come in high over the buildings to try and avoid being immediately sighted in any event, and arriving just amidst the chaos of the escape hopefully has aided in them going unnoticed, yet.

Lifting his kanabō, he finds himself not needing to swing it as his armoured team mate crashes into them in an impressive display of timing and force.

*Thanks, Miho. Im leaving this to you and Lan. Ive been owing Hannya a second a**kicking.* He grumbles as he jets into the air.

*As much as Id love to see the looks on their faces witnessing a GZ meteor and traffic stop...* And it _does_ sound like he would like to see that, *...that might chance the no casualties bit. Doubt they gave hostages seatbelts. Redirecting them somehow could be good, if we can do it without too big of a repair bill on the infrastructure... Anywhere less populated near at hand?*

Max begins to jet alongside the building tops, kicking off of them now and then for a more rapid adjustment in angle, soon catching up to *Hikari* down below.

*On your nine oclock high, Hikari. Drones are equipped with a stun-net and stun guns. Havent had time to field test them, but let me know if you want them used. Also, Hannya and I might have some unfinished business, and I get the feeling he remembers me, so if either of you want to use me as bait at all to draw his fire, Im willing.*

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 4


*Sunburst and Ground Zero*

The lightshow has an immediate effect, the soldiers falling back and filling into a defensive formation. Scared isn't the right word for it, the reaction time too fast...too trained...like they're used to fighting metahumans...cautious? On guard? Like they won't take you lightly once they recover...that's more accurate. Probably not a great feeling either as more fire from inside the building to try and push you back as well. Either way, what could have been quite a bad situation with armed and trained combatants on ground level has subsided. For now.

You see all this from your high vantage point Ground Zero, as well as Tsunami's drones zipping off after the van which you seem intent to follow spurred on by Hikari's words. Caution seems to be the consensus but the van's right there. You could take it out easily, damage be damned. 

*Ronin*

Elementals aren't much to you and your armor, razor sharp fingers clanging off your metal frame as you step in to take the brunt of their assault. That seems to give Tsunami enough time to jet off, literally, in a cloud of steam. The rest of the Guardians aren't so lucky, quickly finding themselves overrun. While there may be no love lost between you and Snow Fox he seems to have it the worst. Not even his own fellow Junior Guardians doing much to assist in the conflict as the civilians swarm as far and fast away as they can.

Of course there's also Sunburst, on her own. The light show might well have bought you and her some time but with Ground Zero taking off in pursuit it's really just the two of you now and no real telling when the armed forces will surge again. Or worse, go back into the building with the hostages. You've got a choice, you can't help both. Do you trust that Sunburst can handle this on her own? Do you just not care that much for Snow Fox you're going to risk him getting hurt? It's up to you. What do you do?

*Hikari and Tsunami*

The streets are cluttered as you weave through them on your bike Hikari, angry honks sounding as you zip between cars and trucks and the tram as it runs alongside your pursuit. More figures are quick to join you in the air, clearly the official Guardians that had been waiting in the wing finally making their move. Hannya's van seems to not really care they're much larger than you, pushing cars out of the way with loud crunches as they try to make their get away.

Tsunami's drones, and the hero himself, are soon to join as well. The van does its  best to shake the automated robots to no avail and Tsunami's hopes are soon delivered upon though perhaps not quite the way he was hoping. One of the doors to the van slides open before falling into a platform of sorts. This of course hinders the van's ability to dodge around however serves as a perfectly good spot for one of the armed members of Hannya's team to step out and strap in before a large cannon like weapon is handed from inside. Moments later a powerful beam of energy lances the road ahead of you all, the street exploding in debris as they try to cut your approach short. What do you do?

*Graveyard Shift: Gaiden Two*

The job you were given wasnt a simple one. Jin expected results, without question but this? Traveling to the ruins of Karakuri town? You knew the risks even before he asked you to go.  Ghosts, and worse, lived in what was Karakuri Town, a sunken husk of hope for Bear Island and the wider city of San Fransapporo. 

The boat ride over wasnt hard to procure, for you. Few would take heroes to the remains of Karakuri. Fewer still would wait for you but this woman seemed fearless and more than eager to assist a member of the Weather Report (name her). So with her small boat you traveled across a stormy sea, the mad captain laughing at the surf and salt and storm until you found refuge in what would have been the sprawling docks of the once promised city.

Like the rest of it, the docks of Karakuri are bleak and well beyond ill-repair. The portions of the city that are above water are overgrown and decaying. Billboards with 80s aesthetic are peeling and discolored, tall buildings have large chunks taken out of them as if a monster had taken them for lunch, the smell of fetid water hangs in the air and the unmistakable presence of someone watching you lingers. Your captain ties her boat to the dock and youre off.

Asphalt streets are broken, disheveled like a giant had flicked its bedsheets up in a hurry. Small trees poke from these shattered roads, moss and lichen grow on most surfaces turning every step into a possible twisted knee. The presence only grows stronger the deeper you go. You are here for a mission. To find the lance of Stormsoul. Where do you begin?


Hikari wanders into Karakuri town, the mad captain cackling behind her. Probably just trying to scare her. Of course Hikari had heard stories about the tragedy that befell Karakuri Town. Scraps of what happened, bits and pieces. People didnt talk about it much, and Jin 
 did, so it was difficult to get any real sense of it. A bad thing happened. People died. The city moved on. Anything more than that was just ghost stories.

When Hikari comes upon the city itself, it gives her pause. 
 What had once been a bastion of modern civilization now lies crumbling, slowly being reclaimed by nature. The scene is laid out before her in full sunlight, all the signs of superpowered struggle. Cratered pavement, demolished buildings, debris. But in San Fransapporo, the damage gets fixed in days, a week at most. But this place was...forsaken. Trees growing up through cracked concrete, waterfalls and streams from long-broken water mains, moss and ivy ensnaring whole buildings. Karakuri Town was like the Monsoons dark reflection. Nature and artifice in disharmony, locked in a struggle that nature would surely win, given time.

Her bold steps are tamed by the thick undergrowth, forcing her to trudge and fight for footing and purchase every step of the way. Shed always pictured Karakuri Town as, well, a town. Quaint, one-storey buildings and wooden fence posts or something. Instead, its a tangled labyrinth of glass, steel, and vegetation, sprawling out in every direction. Stormsoul couldnt have chosen a better place for his spear. Traversing even a single block takes over ten painstaking minutes, and before long, Hikari has had enough. There was no way she was going to find it just digging through rubble. There has to be a better way. The spear was no ordinary weapon, and it would not be found through ordinary means.

Closing her eyes, Hikari pulls out a long strip of cloth from a pocket, tying it around her head like a blindfold. She slows her breathing, filtering out the impressions from her natural senses, and enters the Void Mind.

Jins technique, or the way he showed you, has always been a way to look through the world without your own senses gumming up the works. To remove yourself from the world and see it for how it is, plain and stark and free of bias. Youve seen testing rooms and busy streets but Jins never taken you even as far as the Reserve to try it out. Hed say something about how it was too busy for your new sense. Too loud, too chaotic with everything living and growing. You werent ready.
That wasnt a problem here. To be sure there was life here, the plants made their slow march in retaking what was always theirs. You could feel the slick moss beneath you, hear it in ways you otherwise couldnt without the Void Mind but only because there isnt anything else here to listen to. No life. Karakuri Town was well and truly dead, the wild animals that made Bear Island home leaving it just the way humans did. To rot, to be reclaimed, to be a scar on an otherwise beautiful island. 

You can sense something else though, a power beneath your feet. Pulsing like a beating heart, screaming to be found. It was well known that Karakuri Town was to have their own Underrail network, its own shops and parking garages and all the other things a modern city has beneath its glittering facade. A perfect place to hide a spear. If that is what youre sensing that is. Who knows what else might be here in Karakuri Town where nothing dares tread. 


Focusing in on that pulsing energy, Hikari pushes outward, trying to feel the path. Its no good. The cavernous tunnels and the citys hollowed-out underbelly are still too dead and empty to get a clear picture of where the spear might be. But its down, that much is certain.

Picking her way across the urban junglescape. Hikari finds that the nearest entrance to the Underrail is caved in, useless, but not far off she finds a shopping plaza where something cracked open the ground, exposing jagged and uneven layers below. Climbing down vines and clambering down pipes and rebar mesh, leaping back and forth across the chasm, she makes her way into the subterranean layer to the rail tunnels below.

Standing before the yawning mouth, down the throat that stretches back into darkness, Hikari falters for a moment. Remembering Jins words about her second objective, she shudders. Giving rest to the dead. Ghosts. Surely hed meant it figuratively, that finding the spear and removing its corrupting influence from the island would give those who perished in the cataclysm final peace. As she plunged into the darkness, leaving the safe and knowable world of light behind her, Hikari wasnt so sure.


The touch of decay and the growth of new life has touched the subterranean realm beneath Karakuri Town. Water has made its way down the many flights of stairs leading to the Underrail, debris creating artificial rivers that one day may well become natural rivers in their own right. Vines and moss have invaded the gloom as well, some casting their own ghostly light though mostly just making your travels harder until you reach the bottom. The Black Tortoise Way, the Underrail, call it what you will. 

Youve had chances to see it back on the mainland as a member of A Banditry, the Underrail more than just an underground transit system. Each loading bay is its own small street corner with shops and accommodations for busy heroes who might not have a chance to shop or run errands above. Some lights still run, whatever power source far from the normal electrical systems which are long since shot. The trams here, at least, are empty but the all too familiar sense that youre being watched. You know by what, even if its hard to face.

Ghostly wisps flit through your Void Mind. Echoes of tragedy, not even sentient. Here below the earth, in the darkness buried and forgotten, the tragedy is fresh. Businessmen whove long since sold themselves to the hero system embark on loud trams, their bells and chimes echoing off dark marble. Flits of faces, masked and otherwise, pass you by. For you, the tragedy at Karakuri Town is a history lesson, decades old but never forgotten. An enduring truth that helps prop the Warlord System up. Karakuri Town is what happens when villains arent regulated. Karakuri Town is what happens when you let villains do whatever they want, unopposed by their own number. But to these not-ghosts, the events that plunged their homes into the Pacific play out day after day and none are aware enough to lament. 

That doesnt mean that all of the dead here in Karakuri Town are similar. The hungry dead roam, twisted abominations, and hunger for the energy of the living. Youve heard the news reports of daring urban explorers taking the chance of a lifetime, to explore Karakuri Town. Youve seen the results, those same explorers returning to shore half mad and half alive speaking of the unthinkable. Now that youre here, you can see why. The madness is almost palpable, like it could get stuck in your teeth, the magical energies course through the air and pervade the world around you with its perverted touch. It pulses in time with what you felt above, a dull aching throb. Thump. Pause. Thump. Pause. Thump. The air moves in this rhythm, gusts screaming down the empty tram lines.

Then you see her. Shes tall, elegant and translucent, flowing black hair and a hero outfit you cant ever recall seeing. Shes beautiful even now, serene as she stands at the end of the platform. You see her clearly with your own eyes and with the Void Mind and perhaps worst of all, she sees you. A tense moment passes and then the spirit is off, off towards the source of that terrible energy.

Hikari stands on the platform, a single living person among the...others. There was no denying what they were. Invisible to her eyes, but unmissable in the Void Mind. They werent indistinct parcels of spiritual energy. Each one was as detailed and unique as a soldier in the terracotta army of old. These are the lost souls of Karakuri Town. The ones she was here to put to rest.

Her heart pounds in time with the pulsing from the energy source.The others dont notice her as they go about their eternal business. The Void Mind is like a series of soap bubbles, their edges pressed against one another but distinct and separate. One might reach out, blend bubbles to put one of many of Jins long lectures into the crudest of analogies, but to what end? She goes back to not noticing them, too. She wants to close herself off from the Void Mind, to retreat into the safety of ignorance, protected from the creeping madness but the bubbles would remain.  

But then another appears at the other end of the platform. Shes there, in both worlds. Even if she closed the Void Mind, there could be no escaping this one. Hikari finds her eyes drawn to the womans. Her mind reels back at the contact, primordial instincts threatening to take over. She reaches for her sword hilt, gripping it tightly. There is something unsettling in how unfamiliar the woman is. Like she should be recognizable, but isnt. Like theres something blocking her. The dark of the tunnels press in, a buzz in her ear growing louder, the confines of the walls growing ever closer the more her mind tried to process it. It was as if the world itself rose to combat her.

Then, a moment later, the woman is gone, off down the tunnel. Without even allowing herself to stop and think, Hikari follows after, as quickly as she can, outrunning the fear of what must come next.


The tracks have long since rusted, jagged fingers of steel jutting along a cluttered rail line. The ghost or phantom or spirit or whatever you might call it is not impeded but just as above, so below, the going is tricky even for a well trained member of the Weather Report. Ghostly laughter echoes across tiled tunnel rooves, the sounds of long gone trams clang and ring and buzz around you as lights dance along long abandoned trappings of civilization. The comforts of the dead you left at the station are gone, those caught in a fog of their own unlife are a lifetime ago. The deeper you travel after the spectral woman, the further into the realm your mentor warned you of. Demon infested. The electricity has long since abandoned this place with saner minds, the gleeful winds bluster and blow harder the deeper you delve down the tunnels.

The madness, too. Youre on the right path, the ghost ahead leading you ever further into the dark. What was a mere feeling has become part of the very world you travel. The tunnels seem to almost heave with each pulse of that terrible energy, shuddering to a stop with each pause only to rattle and pitch with its next haggard pulse. You can feel it on your skin as plain as the growing humidity as it seeks to soak into you, into your clothing and into your very being. Rivulets of water run down buckling walls, pools forming dangerous pits for your feet to catch in. 

In the darkness, you are not alone. Youve felt them for a while, how long have you been running down this stretch of track? Your guide pays them no mind, but they are all but homed in on you. They flit across your Void Mind, claws and teeth inching further and further into your senses until it all comes to a sudden and violent halt.

The tunnel ends and the Hungry Dead attack. Youve come to the final station, a pile of trams slammed against a towering wall as if pushed by some uncaring hand, stand in a heap before the final platform. Your guide darts across them and into the platform beyond. You wont have such an easy time.

They were human once, these spirits, but time and torment has warped them into something beyond saving. They are mostly mouth, distended knife filled maws from cheek to knee slathering for anything they can close around. Arms and legs atrophied to sticks albeit tipped with grasping tentacle light fingers each lined with yet more razor sharp teeth barely capable of movement, whatever unliving vigor all they have keeping them going. Theyre not even capable of speech, sucking and wet screams all their body sized gullets good for. Like Elementals they feed on a living beings emotions. Unlike Elementals they feed on the rest of the living being too. Its rare for them to come in more than a dozen, aggressive even towards similarly pitiable beings, but youve attracted a swarm. Twenty, maybe thirty, spill down the tunnel towards you, sharp claws cutting at one another and driving the mass into a frenzy. A single one would be no danger, even a dozen would probably do little to cause you harm. This is something else entirely. 

This is not good. Behind her, a tunnel full of slavering spirits. In front of her, a canyon of concrete and rusted steel. Practically a killing field. She had felt their presence every step of the way, growing in strength and number as she drew closer to the spear. These things had been following her, and would continue to follow if she didnt put an end to it now. The mouth of the tunnel isnt narrow, but its the closest thing she has to a chokepoint. The little voice inside her head simmers with panic, but she keeps a lid on it as best she can. Standing still in the mouth of the tunnel, she closes her eyes and pushes the panic away, emptying her mind again, reinforcing her Void Mind. The hungry maws draw closer every moment. She only has 1 second...2...3! Her eyes flash open, and she draws her sword in one lightning-fast motion, the blade cutting through the first rank of the mob as cleanly as if it were cutting air.


In an instant, theyre on you. Panels show the whizzing blade connect with the first of many in the horde and then...simply slide right through. The Void Mind ripples, a tremor throughout your sphere as your weapon phases through them.

Jin had warned you, had offered you one of many tools in the Weather Reports arsenal, but here you are. Deep beneath a blighted place, swarmed by ghosts and you can see it as plain as day through the Void Mind. These things are more than mere elementals, more than the quiet dead that wander the vacant and crumbling halls you traversed through to finally end up here. They are the fear, the dread, the greed, the envy, the hatred of a buried and forgotten multitude. They hunger in ways youve never experienced but you can feel it now, pressing close to you with the stench of sweat and decay, musty and moldy and rotten. You can feel their sucker and barb tipped fingers press in upon you, draining you of what they need most.

Your hate, your longing, your need for someone...anyone...to just accept you. Images of your first training sessions with Jin flash before your eyes as the Hungry Ghosts call for them unbidden, you see through the Void Mind like you saw the ghosts before how it plays out. The more they feed, the longer you stay here, the weaker you can feel yourself. The more they draw from you, from the memories of your family, seeing them taken from you. You see the face of their killer, lurking there in the shadows just on the edge of the bubble. You feel his hunger, his desires for you just as strongly as you feel the Hungry Ghosts. His hate pulses with that terrible beat, looming larger with each passing moment.

You have to flee, you can feel that too. Animal and independent from any rational thought. If you cant run, youll die here. Youll join these dead, no one will come looking for you. No one would dare walk where youve walked. 


The voice erupts in desperation as she swings her sword frantically. Her strokes lack any form or technique, driven only by animal fear, and makes no difference either way as it passes through the hungry maws each time without ever landing a blow. And each time she feels it as if she were taking the blow, her Void Mind shuddering from the assault.

Finally, the fear moves her, and she bolts out of the tunnel. In her fear-choked mind, reality has become distorted. The walls on either side of the track now loom above her like a canyon. Frantically, she bounds toward the trams at the far end, scrabbling her way up them, scraping her hands on the rusted metal handholds. Throwing herself over the top, she crawls onto the platform and rolls over, laying on her back with her chest heaving. In the pit below, the maws are collecting, filling the space with a roiling, writhing mass of spirit.

Getting a hold of herself, Hikari pitches to her feet, looking for the woman like the proverbial white rabbit. The pulsing continues unabated, seeming to match the quickened beat of her heart. She must be close. She almost cant bear to go forward, but theres no way she can go back. There is only one path - deeper still into the hellpit belly of damned Karakuri Town.

Before you a tunnel, long and sinuous with broken stairs to where you do not know. Beneath the spirits mill in a feeding frenzy as they devour their kindred like a school of piranha over a cow leg. That will keep them only so long and then the survivors will be upon you once more. Stronger. More hungry. Your guide, the graceful and beautiful woman, stands in stark contrast to the monsters you barely escaped from though she offers little calm to your frazzled mind. Her presence pulses with the same beat, mournful longing, regret, fear. Then shes gone up the stairs, drifting through the rubble that breaks your stride.

You can sense her over the rest of the milling emotions all the same as you follow. Rivers of water stream down cracked walls once more as you climb and the verdant tendrils of moss return. As before they choke your passage, impediments to the swirling starving hunger that once more swells beneath your feet. The Dead are coming once more. Faster you climb, desperate and frenzied in your own terror, scraped and cut and bruised you eject from the long tunnel into a clearing. If it were anywhere but Karakuri Town you might think it beautiful. Some bygone tower has sunk beneath the ground, its smooth walls cracked and split by roots. Waterfalls fall all along its edge, pooling into a lake only up to your waist once you splash down into it. Your exit sits ten feet above you at least, the hard fall kicking clear and clean water into your filthy face.

The room is alight for above you, there is only sky and the sound of waves. An island of debris and dirt sits at the center of this strange place, trees having taken root though twisted like claws towards the sky. There is no peace to be found here, here at the heart of that dreadful beating. It takes no time to spot, moonlight filtering from above. There, caught between the trees, two twisted bodies locked in combat, skeletal and gaunt, and pieced between through them...the Lance.

As she spills out of the dead rail tunnel into the water, she flails around from the sudden shock before figuring out that the water is only waist-deep. The scene around her is surreal, but she takes none of it in. The woman is nowhere to be found, but the awful, dreadful source of Karakuri Towns beating heart sits just ahead on an island of broken concrete and rebar and construction refuse, thrust between what shes desperately telling herself are two statues. All she has to do is get to it and get the hell out and get back to the Weather Station and take a long hot shower and scrub away the memories until her skin is raw and slug back some sake or plum wine or whatever and never ever come back here or talk about here or think about here ever again.

She pushes through the water as hard and as fast as she can, both swords drawn because in this awful, dreadful place even the statues were liable to attack her, as if it even mattered because her swords probably wouldnt do anything anyway because shes a stupid, cocky, headstrong girl who should have listened to Jin and who shouldnt have been so weak or flawed or pathetic that Chidori and Honoo rejected her and who should have been stronger or smarter to save her parents instead of sitting uselessly in the backseat while they were murdered in front of her eyes and who should have been important enough to at least get killed along with them instead of a pitiful afterthought who had to be rescued and coddled by Jin and who shouldnt be so useless after all his training and wisdom and who should have listened!

Theyre not statues. That much is clear once youve left the water for the shaky foundation of the island. Theyre not human either, not anymore of course. Two long desiccated corpses locked in eternal combat. Any markings have long since decayed away as to who they were or how the Lance returned to such a position. But here and now, so close to it, you can feel its weight not just as a pulse in the air but a pulse inside you. Running deep, pressing into your heart and mind, the shivers in your body, your own heart beat, syncing with it. With that oppressive weight. The world around you trembles with it too, the water shuddering and splashing. Filling the air with mist until you can no longer see the walls. Until it is simply you and the island and the Lance.

*Is this what you were looking for?* A voice meeting the cadence of that awful beat behind you. The woman that brought you here dressed in whites and reds, youthful but vacant. A ghost.


More than a heartbeat, it feels like her whole being is pounding in time with the awful, dreadful thing. Tears she cant even feel spill from her eyes as the whole of the rest of the world is blocked out by its presence and her proximity. As she pushes her arm out reaching toward it she feels a clawing feeling inside her welling trying to escape, like she want to reach up and grab herself on either side of her head and rip herself in two. Even her Void Mind judders and pulses with every beat, fraying and splintering and threatening to explode into a million shards and -

That voice. It comes from behind hear, but somehow it feels so much further away. For a moment its like a soft little light pushing back against the darkness, a teeny reprieve from the madness. Her arm still outstretched, Hikari cranes her head around to lay eyes on the woman with the voice of a memory that nobody could have. Tears still hot and wet on her cheeks, her voice is weak and tremulous as she responds. *Y-you know it is!*


*Then take it.* The ghost mocks, ethereal hand motioning to the Lance.* Youve found it, the prize awaits. What holds you back? Take it and flee this place.* 

Were it that easy? The Lance thrums in time with itself, a cascading resonance that distorts its form. Pops and flashes skitter down its length, a static film coats not only the weapon but the two forms caught between it.

*You came for something more, something you cant find here. Something you wont get when you leave. Who is it that stands so tall in your mind? A hero that isnt yourself.* The ghost moves with the same static distortion, its image leaping and jumping with every step in reflections of past events. After images fall to their knees, leap across the mist covered walls, fall as if struck by a mighty force. A tinny whine peaks, trilling through the air as the image settles.

*Theres no escaping here, youll carry it with you.*


No longer capable of blocking it all out, the images and their psychic weight simply wash over Hikari, and theres nothing she can do but press on toward her goal. Hikaris arm feels like its pushing through a solid mass as she makes torturous progress toward grasping the spear. Nearly there, she tries to take it, only to find her hand is almost a foot off to the side of it. Theres no disbelief left in her world, just despair, and she turns again back to the voice, soothing even as it mocks her.

*Wh-what can I do? It has to end! What other way is there?*


*Cast it aside. Holding on to the past only clouds your mind. It feeds on it, the way out muddles. Or embrace it, make it your own and with all that pain take what you came for.* The ghost watches you in your futile attempt, tone mocking as its image grows black, like ink through a napkin.* Even then, youll carry it with you. This place is a stain and youre part of it now. Hikari, apprentice of Jin. Part of the spell that keeps the world asleep. Decide, the walls are closing. You feel it, dont you? Since you reached our shores. Your parents. Your disappointment. It feeds on you. The choice is hard but must be made. Hurry now. Before you join the rest. Another ghost, another memory.*


Tears cant help her here. Swords cant help her here. Not Jin, not the Void Mind, not her parents. Not even death. It was too late for her, she was too deep into this awful, dreadful thing. There was no walking away from it now, and to leave empty-handed would make it all for nothing. All this sacrifice, and nothing to show for it but Jins disappointment. The world was asleep. It wouldnt remember her if she failed now. She would be no more than the woman, the memory who wasnt. There was no choice.

Her head bowed, a portrait not of triumph but of doomed resignation, Hikari grabs the spear.

The moment your fingers touch the spear the pulsing heart beat stops. The world goes silent and motionless. Dark as all light leeches from the misty walls and the moonlight streaming down from on high. The darkness is like a torrential flood, sweeping in on you and the ghost and the spear. It sweeps away the bodies, exploding into dust even as the Lance bucks and shivers in your hands like some wild beast.
*
The choice is made. Well see each other again Hikari.* The ghost is the last thing to be drowned out by the darkness, simply fading into it as its own black crawls up its form. The Lance continues its wild attempts to be free, lightning and thunder rolling in your hands even as the darkness moves to claim it as well. In that darkness it casts a shadow, long and sinuous like some vast serpent but this too is fleeting. The presence of the Storm King is nothing compared to the dark.

The black spirals about the weapon, winds around you with a midnight embrace and when the light returns you are on the island. Its not the same as before, least of which are the missing bodies and ghost guide, but beyond that the world is cloaked in shadow. You can feel the ghosts once more, out there in the gloom. Not merely the hungry variety either, larger bodies drift through the shadows and an almost electric glee pulses in your fingers. Not from the Lance, it has long gone silent. No, from the long strip of cloth that wraps about it. A different hunger, a different pulse, one that still matches your own heartbeat. 

As she grabs the spear, Hikari senses somewhere deep in her soul that it was the wrong choice. But she senses just as well that there was no right choice. The Darkness crashes over her, envelops her, drowns her, and whatever was left of her Void Mind well and truly shatters.

When the world returns, it isnt the same as before. Shes broken through to the other side. The panels are colored in photonegative, the sun shining black light down from above. Black phantasms are picked out against the cloudy white darkness that cuts off the island from the world. The only color is a ribbon of red wrapped around the white spear.

Even as she notices the ghost womans absence, it feels like a foreign thought. She wont remember the woman once she escapes this place. If she were luckier, she wouldnt remember any of this crucible. The thought sends a shiver down her spine.

Shes near the beach, but wherever the docks and her boat are, they lie beyond the impenetrable cloud of white darkness. And those things are out there too, between her and her way home. The hungry maws, even more than shed left behind in the tunnel. And other things too. She would have to go through them. She shivers again.

Carrying the spear, now wrapped in cloth, she makes her way toward that barrier. Toward the ghosts. Their presence is oppressive, needling her psyche. Her spirit is undefended, the broken armor of her Void Mind left discarded in an unremembered sunken tower that she can never forget. Last time, she had armor, but no weapon. Now there is no armor. But there is a weapon.

The assault is much like before, the ghosts swarming you in waves. The larger ones, their forms still muddy and dark, are wise enough to fear what you hold in your hand. Wise enough to let the weaker ones wear you down. The spear, the Lance, cuts through them like butter even as they strike against you. Piece by piece you feel them drain you but unlike before the numbers thin. You can feel what Stormsoul has undoubtedly felt in this place, the power and the madness that infects the very soil of the town even if its muted under the cloth. You can feel the ghosts ebb, not merely struck down to reform, their passage loud as they wail in despair as the final death takes them.

But that lasts for only a moment as the larger figures finally make their move. Towering beasts, their skin made of the midnight, claws as sharp as any sword. Their legs meld into the dark, a part of it, their presence in the Void Mind like monoliths. Theres more to them, amaglations of not only the dead but their hatred and fury. Spectres of the Will of Karakuri Town. The Lance and the Silk cut through them just as easily as the rest, light revealed in their wounds as color splashes in the photonegative pages. Glimpses of what lays beyond, some sanity in such a loathsome place. Beaten, the ghosts redouble. Merge. Draw in the darkness and with it the cloth sings. Not the terrible song of remorse that seeks to quell its voice beneath, a song of victory. A song of your loss and the Dark itself, triumphant. You can feel it as the beast looms larger, six large eyes gleaming down upon you. Your memories of the young lady are already gone, your memories of the island in the sunken tower, of the bodies blown away like dust. Of a small man, terrified, in the rubble of the city. Not one you saw, a memory that isnt yours and lost to time. The creature bellows, surging forth for one last attempt to drown you in that slumber.


Her Void Mind too feeble and broken to offer any protection, Hikari cant let herself pass out of it. In her state, in this place, she would never be able to return to it. And once gone, her perception of these horrors would be lost as well and she would be nothing but a defenseless doll of a girl, exposed to the invisible and unassailable horrors of Karakuri Town. She has no choice but to endure the needles and the slashes and the bites of the hungry maws as they try to devour her.

But now she can fight back. The Lance bucks and jumps in her hands like living lightning, wielding her as much as she wields it. Finding something akin to strength in this new place beyond fear and death, she whirls with the spear in hand and the maws explode into shreds whenever she stabs at them. They leave their spiritual contagion on her, every blow she takes showing on her body, scratches and bites and gashes of white maring her black flesh. With each one she grants final death, she feels the Darkness growing stronger, stoking a cold fire within her. The maws look more and more like her parents killer and she feeds the Darkness with hatred and loathing as she ends one after the other.

Finally, all that remains is a towering colossus. Through her fractured Void Mind, the monster grows ever larger. The panel is framed behind Hikari from a low angle, looking up as the monster towers over her. The next panel is framed in front of Hikari, facing her. Behind her like backdrops are the ghostly images shown in their true colors, contrasting harshly with the photonegative. As each one appears, the monster howls and roars, and the image shatters and then blows away like dust. First the woman, then Jin, then her parents. Hikari feels layers of her mind being blown away each time, like layers of paint ripped off by a sandblaster laying her soul bare.
The monster charges. Hikari braces the Lance in front of her, but the beast barely even slows. Instead of crashing into her, it blows past her. She howls in agony and despair, falling to her knees as it surges past her, through her. The Lance scrapes at it, leaving a long wound before it catches, ripped from her grasp. 

Scrambling to her feet, she turns, new fear in her eyes. The Lance sticks out of the things rump like a spear in a mammoth. The point of the spear penetrates freely, up to where the body makes contact with the red cloth The monster turns in place faster than anything that size should be able to and charges again. Hikari throws herself out of the way, reaching for the spear as it passes her by. She misses, instead catching the trailing end of the red cloth wrapped around the spear which unravels from around the haft. The creature turns again, a touch more slowly. The thing appears to be shrinking, as though the Lance were drawing the creature into itself like ink sucked up into a calligraphy brush.

As it prepares to charge once more, Hikari wraps the ends around her hand, letting the middle dangle loosely. As it lurches forward again with its head lowered, she steps aside at the last moment like a bullfighter, throwing the cloth out and catching the monsters neck in a coil. Shes pulled forward with the creatures force and she holds on tight. Pulling on both ends, the creature slows and stops in its tracks, rearing and bucking and trying to get free.

The end comes quickly. The choking seems to accelerate the shrinking and Hikari wraps another loop of the cloth around its neck and keeps pulling, suffocating it into submission. Before long, there is nothing left of the beast but for Hikaris new scars, and the Lance lays on the ground, glutted.

With the creature dead, light pours from its many wounds and the sound of the sea and storm sweep through the panels. Spent, tired, you lay on the shores of Bear Island. Not far in the distance the skeleton of Karakuri Town. A single memory of you on a boat, of your task but nothing more. Not the fight, not the ghosts, not the woman or the beast in the darkness. In the distance you see your Captain, waiting for you still. A way home, a way away from this awful place. In the weeks after you might see glimpses in your dreams, nightmares really, of your trials. Hear the fury of the Storm King, the coming of its storm and its defeat.

Today though is a victory despite all odds. Youve done something few have ever done. Escaped Karakuri Town with your life.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:
Potential: 1/5
Gadget: 2*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


The elementals swarm about Ronin as she plows into the majority of them.  Their long, sharp, alien blade limbs spend their force fruitlessly on her kinetic shielding, the charge meter on the lance rising steadily just as planned, but the whole experience is _decidedly_ unsettling nonetheless.  It's difficult to not feel somewhat agoraphobic as the sheer mass of opponents threatens to overwhelm her.

Tsunami's abrupt departure...simplifies matters somewhat, although the amount of faith everyone seems to be putting in her is in equal measures flattering and disturbing.  Kicking in the EMDrive, she bursts out of the grasping crowd of elementals to get some perspective on the chaos boiling below.

A quick scan shows Sunburst has driven the mercenary muscle back for now, and the Guardians Junior Grade are getting their backsides handed to them quite handily.  Snow Fox in particular seems to be having a hard time of it, beset by several of the blade-fingered elementals simultaneously and having clear difficulty keeping said blades from finding purchase in his flesh.

Although not having been privy to the full exchanges between the respective teams, Ronin had certainly gotten the gist that the rest of _Yami no Yojimbo_ weren't all that thrilled with Snow Fox and his attitude.  Regardless, she's not about to start picking and choosing who's worthy of being helped.   She is showing the world that she is a hero, not merely a villain's bad seed, and heroes help everyone in need.

*You've got them, Sunburst!  Watch your back, but don't let up!* she calls to her teammate before putting her full attention back on Snow Fox.  Unlimbering the kinetic lance, she unleashes a series of blasts down into the milling melee of elemental and beleaguered hero, making sure to keep her shots placed far enough out to avoid hitting the human component.  She's more interested in quickly breaking up their press than trying to take any directly out of the fight; more than anything, she's interested in giving Snow Fox a chance to turn the situation to his advantage.  Surely with a break in the assault he can do that much?



*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Defend Snow Fox from the Elementals: *10*
Taking Influence over Snow Fox, of course!

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Hopeless, Afraid
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

3

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Sunburst doesn't take the time to watch Kai fly off, only going so far as to acknowledge his thanks with a quick nod. She flinches back a moment as the gunfire resumes, barely registering Ronin's words of encouragement before reaching inside of herself once more and re-erupting in light. She begins to run forward, letting her light build to a blinding intensity as she does. She grits her teeth as she runs. This was foolhardy, she knew it was. All it would take was a stray bullet and her assault would be stopped in its tracks. Not only that, but maintaining the right level of light output was taxing in itself. Too little would be like holding a 'shoot me' sign, too much and she might cause damage to the street, or even the building. 

With the faint smell of her clothes starting to smoke, she darted inside the building. With a bit of luck, the hostages would be quick to find.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

So, generated burn in the discrod (getting an 11, so 3 burn)

Then per Razade's direction, unleashing (on a 7) to create a flashbang type effect, goal being to blind the mercs long enough for Lanuola to make it inside. She'll mark afraid in order to keep the effect at full

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: Guilty, Insecure
Potential: 3/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +0
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -2
*Superior:* +2
*Mundane:*-1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*The gossip mags:* When you tap into the gossip and rumor of the celebrity industry for information on an important city figure, roll + Superior. On a hit, you can ask the GM questions. On a 10+, ask three. On a 7-9, ask one:
- What are they up to?
- What or who do they most care about?
- What allies do they have? Enemies?
- Where and when can I find them?
- How could I make them vulnerable to me?
On a miss, ask one anyway, but they hear about your interest in them.


Hikari was taking too long to come up with a plan of action and things on the street were quickly getting beyond chaotic. It was time to put an end to this as quickly as possible.

The team wasn't going to like this.

Picking up his speed until he was ahead of the van, GZ loops back, flying close to the ground on a collision course with the van. As he flew he reached down and trailed his hands across the road, and where his hands touched the ground buckled, cracked and rose up, shattering the asphalt and leaving the road impassable. 

A heartbeat before GZ's game of chicken with the van became an actual collision, Kai rolled to the side, dodging the van, but barreling into the poor soul that had stepped out onto a platform on the side.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled +Danger to Directly engage a threat. Rolled a 10 then used In a China Shop to get an extra option. Choosing to resist their blows, take something from them (their most direct escape route), and creating an opportunity.

----------


## Razade

*Team:* 5

*Away Team: Ground Zero, Tsunami's Drones, Hikari*

Like a flash, Ground Zero dives down just as the laser begins to charge. Before it can cut another serious line of damage into the road (or Hikari) the hero takes the brunt of the blast and the person responsible for it off into the distance as the van comes to a screeching halt. It's all you need Hikari, the distance made up though the van seems eager to get away. Especially as other cars aren't so lucky. The screeching of tires and the sound of crashing cars isn't hard to miss as the sudden stretch of road becomes impassable.

The van veers off down a side street. Certainly a detour though if the chase doesn't continue then they'll be back to where they need to be shortly. You can see all of this through your drones, Tsunami. The mayhem and the quick driving escape. You also see the other figures flying above descend. Not onto the van, but onto Ground Zero and his poor merc. He might need back up, considering what Snow Fox said. That the Guardians were waiting in the wings. On the other hand, Hannya is getting away with Dove and at least one other hostage.

What do you do?
*
Ground Zero*

As the van, and other team members presumably race off, your victory is short lived. You may have one of the mercenaries caked to your side by the method of disposal, you also have several new visitors that cast long shadows. You recognize them before the arrive, descending on you from the skies. Frostfire, a former member of the Worst Generation turned Guardian, wreathed in cold flames. Twilight Archer, one of the new Directors of the Guardians with Tough and Lightbringer having left and their apprentice, Dawnbow. The more seasoned hero, Twilight Archer, speaks first, bow not yet trained on you though their tone is tense.

_"Stand down, Ground Zero, and release that man. We come in peace, but we cannot allow you and your team to cause any more destruction."

_
*Ronin*

The defense, from someone competent, is all that's needed to turn the tide for Snow Fox and the other Junior Guardians. The flash of light in the distance marks Sunburst's move towards whatever it is she's doing, distracting enough for her to slip away. Your immediate problem is now the remaining Elementals, harried and decimated by the Junior Guardians. Most of the civilians seem to have made their way out and away from the situation. At this point it's pretty much clean up. You could stick around of course, help mop the remaining Elementals up or find where Sunburst went. There's plenty of armed men about, dazed though they are, to take care of as well. 

*Sunburst*

The halls, as you dash inside, are eeirely quiet. With only one real way in or out there seems to be no guards remaining. Triangulating where the mercenaries were firing from isn't hard either. The hostages, on the fifth floor, are bound and gagged and tied up. A few react to the sound of you entering the large common room that had only minutes ago served as the headquarters of Hannya and his men. The most vocal a lavender haired woman who seems to be about your age. The second she spots you she starts screaming through the very pronounced gag that's been placed on her. It seems Hannya had to deal with her annoying, shrill scream too. The scuff marks on the floor from her boots shows she did not go silently into her goodnight and a fair bit of what is most worriedly dried blood behind her confirms she's not taken her incarceration well.

You've found the hostages but what are you going to do now? There's no doubt that some, if not all, the mercenaries outside will recover in time and come after you. Even if they don't, how are you going to get all these people out?

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Hopeless, Afraid
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +0*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

3

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Sunburst feels a creeping sense of dread as she encounters no resistance once inside. She'd been expecting to have to fight at least _some_ mercenaries, the complete lack of them was eerie to say the least. As she reaches the hostages, her eyes widen a little at the sight of blood around the hostages. With a furtive glance around the room, she hurries toward the huddled group.

"Shh! I-I'm here t-to save you!"

Crouching beside the lavender haired woman, she reaches for her bindings, her hand glowing blinding white as she does. "S-stay still," She instructs, "When you're free, h-help me free the others."

A close up panel shows her hand make contact with the bindings, her touch burning through them even as her sleeve blackens and smokes, revealing the inner light shining as far up as her elbow. As soon as she's freed the other girl's wrists, she pulls the bindings clear as quickly as she can without putting too much pressure on her injuries. As soon as she has, she moves to the next hostage, throwing a brief glance up at the window as she does. Reaching down to burn through the next hostage's bindings, she raises her other hand to her ear. "U-umm, Ronin..? I, uh, I'm at the hostages. I-I think I can get them out but, uh, but I'll need, uh, as many people that can fly as you can get."

Hostage freed, she moves quickly to the next, "U-umm, we're, uh, we're on the fifth floor, I can, uh, I can give you a barrier to stop them shooting you down."

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:
Potential: 1/5
Gadget: 2*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


It is gratifying to see her efforts turn the tide of battle, and she gives Snow Fox a quick salute when his gaze turns upward for a moment.  Now that the press of momentum isnt against them the Guardianettes seem to be able to press the counterattack, which means she _should_ be able to leave it to them and attend to other matters.

Other matters like Sunbursts call that comes in a moment later.

*You rock, Laser Lass!* Ronin replies.  *You get the hostages freed, we'll clean up out here and get you your evac.  The Juniors are taking care of the elementals,* she reports.  *I'll deal with the mercs.  Wait one,* she requests, then addresses _Chisei_.

IP canons, wide spread, good buddy, she requests, dropping to hover closer to the dazed mercenaries.  A wide spread on the canons would attenuate the effects, of course  but she'd designed the canons to drop most things short of a heavily armoured juggernaut, a handful of unaugmented humans should at least be knocked for a loop by the nervous-system disrupting energy.

*IP CANONS ONLINE,* _Chisei_ confirms, and Ronin unleashes a crackling barrage over the military men.



*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Directly Engage the mercenaries: *8*
Will resist their blows.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 5


*Sunburst*

Your newly freed captive is quite for all of about five seconds before, as you move off to help free someone else, she blurts out.* "Ooooooooh mmmmmmmmy gawwwwwd. You're a real life hero!"* The tone is shrill in the way only a highschool valley girl can really do, the girl quick to her feet and scrambling in at your side. *"Like off the teeeveeeeee!! Oh my gawd!!"* Even as she moves off to assist in freeing the rest of the captives, her blathering continues as the panels (and other captives) are covered by her ever increasing text bubble. *"Daddy said to wait for heroes to show up but I nnneevah exepected one my own age. We should totally get lunch after this, I'll pay. I can't believe I'm going to eat with a real life hero. Oh everyone is going to be soo totes jelly, oh! I have to put this on my instagram feed!! I can't thank you enough, we'll go shopping too. A hero needs a cool outfit, we'll make you soooo adorbs."*

As you move off to make your call, a phone comes crashing into vision with the familiar flash as the lavender haired girl slides in behind you, fingers in a V. *"Haha!! Perfect! This is sooo going on my wall. Oh, I got as many as I could...before my nail file broke. So. Cool!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So, she technically has Influence over you and she's totally telling you who you are. A hero. A real life, honest to goodness, hero. If you agree shift Savior up and Mundane down. Roll to reject otherwise.


*Ronin*

The mop up is rather simple what with the opposition blind and panicked as they are. A super is more than a match, more so as many of the other Juniors move to assist in giving you cover. Even the unknown voice on the other end of Sunburst's communications seems a side issue though as Snow Fox and what few are willing to be his posse wave you down. With no sign from the rest of the team, a rendezvous is unlikely in the near future. Sunburst seems to have things under control on her end and with Lion somehow slipped away in the confusion it's really just you to deal with the Junior Guardians. If you want. There's plenty, you could snub Snow Fox at this point and pick any number of them, it's clear as the cleanup finishes that two camps have formed between them. Probably more if you waited.

The options are all yours to pick of course. You could always meet up with Sunburst and say sod the whole lot of them too.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:
Potential: 1/5
Gadget: 2*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


The thought of joining in the petty squabbling just seems...petty, and Ronin dismisses the idea entirely.  Landing with a solid thud, her insensate legs nonetheless absorbing the impact as they flex within their armoured exosheath, she faces the Guardians Junior Grade.

*I appreciate that we can all work together when push comes to shove,* she tells the other team approvingly, not bothering to address any one of them in particular.  *Let's keep the momentum going.  Anyone who can fly? We can really use your help evacuating the hostages as expediently as possible,* she informs them.  *One of my team is inside, freeing them, and she'll cover that end while we evac.  Anyone else, we'll need you to guard the hostages as they're brought out, in case we missed any of the opposition.  Can we do that?*  Despite evidence presented already, she comes down on the side of being optimistic and appealing to their better natures.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


Hikari pays no mind to the honking of the other cars as she jukes left and right, keeping hot on the van's tail. The world outside is chaotic, but in her Void Mind, nothing could be more serene. She flows through traffic like a river, cars and other obstacles that might as well be as still as rocks compared to her. The tracks under the tram next to her glow green, following the path of a major leyline.

As the enemy levels the laser cannon at her, Hikari sees every move, can practically see the path the beam will take before it even fires. When it does, she's ready. Sakura's tires squeal as Hikari squeezes the brakes, and the laser carves a scar across the pavement instead of her. Rearing Sakura up in a wheelie, Hikari guns the engine, jumping the motorcycle over the destroyed patch of street. *"Good girl!"*

Up ahead, she can see Ground Zero wheeling around in the sky, plotting a collision course with the van. Though she can see it about to happen, there's nothing she can do to stop it. *"S***!"*

As a new wall of pavement rises up in the middle of the street, the river turns to whitewater rapids in a hurry. Cars begin swerving around her, but the turmoil cannot disrupt her zen. With superhuman reaction time, she deftly maneuvers around and between the other cars, narrowly avoiding disaster. As the van turns down the side street, Hikari throttles hard again. Instead of trying to take the hairpin turn at speed, she guns up the newly-made ramp. For one moment that stretches nearly forever she is airborne, one with the wind and sky. The river becomes a waterfall as she flies over a couple of wrecked cars and the beginning of a traffic jam, and the ground reaches up to catch her.

As rubber meets the road yet again, she swerves down an alley, hoping to intercept the van on the reroute.

*"Tsunami, send the drones' location to my phone. I'm going to try to cut them off."*

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: Guilty
Potential: 3/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +0
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -2
*Superior:* +2
*Mundane:*-1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*The gossip mags:* When you tap into the gossip and rumor of the celebrity industry for information on an important city figure, roll + Superior. On a hit, you can ask the GM questions. On a 10+, ask three. On a 7-9, ask one:
- What are they up to?
- What or who do they most care about?
- What allies do they have? Enemies?
- Where and when can I find them?
- How could I make them vulnerable to me?
On a miss, ask one anyway, but they hear about your interest in them.


Ground Zero watched the van take off down a side street, and felt satisfied at having taken the chase off a busy road. He didn't get long to dwell on the feeling as three figures came down to hover around him.

"Stand down, Ground Zero, and release that man. We come in peace, but we cannot allow you and your team to cause any more destruction."

GZ rolled his eyes at Twilight Archer's command, but nonetheless released the mercenary, dropping him unceremoniously on the ground.

"Now this is rich," GZ called out to the hovering heroes. "When snipers are shooting people on the streets, you so called 'Guardians' are nowhere to be seen, but as soon as even one of the mercs are taken down, *three* of you show up to take him in and claim credit. Well you know what, if you want him that bad, you can have him. Leave junior," GZ nods to Dawnbow "to take care of him, and you two get after that Van and show everyone why you're called Guardians."

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Hopeless, Afraid
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Sunburst finds herself somewhat blindsided by the abrupt outpouring of attention, she grins goofily at the stream of praise, part in uncertainty of how to react, and part simple happiness to be getting a positive reaction to her heroing. Her grin turns to a bit of a bewildered look as she has a camera shoved into her face. Feeling her cheeks begin to glow, she gives the girl an embarrassed look.

"Sorry but, uh, but I've, uh, I've got to be somewhere else when, uh, when I-I'm done here." Feeling she ought to make at least some kind of concession, she adds, "But I guess, uh, I guess we could meet after..?"

She turns her attention back out to the window, waiting to catch sight of Ronin and any of the others she'd managed to bring with her. As soon as she catches sight of them, she flings her arms ahead of her, then out wide, a shimmering curtain of light spreading out from either side of the window, and wrapping around the building, leaving just a single gap. Turning her head to the hostages, she calls out "G-get to the window! There'll be people to, uh, to take you to safety soon!"

*Spoiler: DarkGreen*
Show

Lanuola will be accepting the label shift, she's feeling pretty flattered to be recognised as an actual hero. She'll also be using her moat to create a border around the building with a gap at the window, intending to stop the incoming heros from being fired on.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 5

*Ground Zero, Twilight Archer, Dawnbow, Frostfire*

The three hover without much response to your demands, Twilight Archer seeming more annoyed with the accusations than hurt or put upon. _"No one is here to steal credit, it shames us all to hear such dishonorable accusations levied against us. There is a protocol heroes must follow, even if it puts a few people in danger. No hostages have been hurt, yet, no thanks to you. Your recklness behavior, your teams inability to control you or that walking time bomb, all of your lack of professionalism, your team is one of the reasons our city is on edge. Look at what you did."_ 

The older hero's arm sweeps to the scene of vehicular carnage your stunt with the road has caused. No one seems seriously injured, thankfully, though much of that seems to be due in some small part to large glowing arrows pinning cars and the tram in place along the disheveled road. _"You've now impeded our ability to take down Hannya and his men because we now have to waste our time with you. I will be giving the orders here as a duly made member of the Guardians West. My duty is to protect civilians, I am doing that. You are a wild animal and I take no joy in having to put you down. You will give the man over to us, heroes, and you will be on your way. Comply, we have no wish to fight you this day."_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Pretty clear he's using his influence over you. Pretty clear what he's saying too. You're a danger, a threat. Not a hero. If you agree shift Danger up and Savior down. Roll to reject otherwise.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Guilty
*Potential:* 3/5
*Gadget:* 1
*Hold:* 3
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


*GZ!!* Tsu shouts as an exercise in futility as the other hero begins to rip up the road while on a seemingly collision course with the van. Granted, the collision is avoided and the maneuver does cause the van to swerve onto a side street, his blood boils with irritation. While there is a strong side of him that prefers action to needless deliberation, theyve already got too much destruction to their name, and endangering civilians does not look good. Still, he has to fight his anger to keep following the van, that is until he becomes aware of the other heroes baring down on GZ. With Hikari still giving chase, he has to make a decision.

_"Tsunami, send the drones' location to my phone. I'm going to try to cut them off."_

*You go it.* He grunts abruptly.

Max brings his arms up, sliding his fingers briefly across the screen of his phone where its anchored to his forearm, sending the drone map direct to Hikari. Hell have to trust he can catch up and leave the leader and the drones to the pursuit for the moment.

Breaking chase, Tsunami comes barreling down, landing with a trademark cloud and hiss of steam that he quickly steps out of, and closes the distance to Kai.

*ENOUGH f*cking d*ck waving!* He snaps, and while the comment could potentially be perceived to be directed at everyone present, his gaze is currently locked on Kai, thick brows knit in clear frustration. *Cut this sh*t out, who gives a sh*t about glory or credit, we have lives to save right now! Drop him and lets go, Kai!* Max shouts, gesturing towards the side street in obvious indication. 

He doesnt wait for any retorts, seemingly still trusting GZ to follow _his_ orders at least, taking off in another angry jet of steam as he flies off in pursuit once more.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled *7* (With 1 Team from Hikari) to *Provoke* GZ to leave the Guardians and his prize and join Tsu and Hikari. Choosing the option: If GZ doesn't comply, he marks a condition.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


As the map hits her phone and pops up on her windshield display, Hikari guns Sakura's engine, racing down the alley like a bullet. The chatter in her ear piece threatens to distract her as she closes the distance. *"I'm closing in, 30 seconds and counting! I'm gonna need some big, strong backup so quit playing with your food and keep your eye on the prize. Where's my miracle?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spending a Team to aid Tsunami's Provoke.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 4

Ronin

The Guardians mill about as you address them, looking to one another for anyone actually willing to step forward. Finally one does though it's not the one you want. Snow Fox, sheathing his blade, steps forward slowly. "You're not in charge here." he sneers, giving you a challenging look even while his fellows give a groan. "I owe you for saving my hide back there, but if you think we're going to hand this over to you then you need your head checked. You're crew is a walking disaster area waiting to happen. You sent the most dangerous of them inside. You go in after her, we'll keep the place safe and call in an evac team. One should be on its way, Frostfire was supposed to be heading that up."

The other Guardians don't seem too thrilled but they don't seem to have any real motivation to get their butts into gear under your direction either. What do you do?

Sunburst

The young girl puffs out her cheeks, her hands firmly on her hips. *"Fiiiiiine, I guess. You better not ditch on me. Here, let me see your phone. I'll put my number in it."* She holds out her hands, the same puffed out cheeks and annoyed look crossing her face. *"Or I could go with you!"* she gasps, looking around the room as the hostages shuffle to the windows. She soon follows though sticks close to you. *"So cool."* she whispers under her breath, still motioning for your phone. 

Hikari/Tsunami

Tires squeal and screech as you take off after the van Hikari, the digital map from Tsunami showing a new route as you enter another stream of traffic. Hannya and his men are far more wild now though no lasers come crashing your way. You see Tsunami rejoin you from above in big gouts of steam, the drones circling and wizzing about in traffic as well. It all comes to a rather expected end when Hannya's van dips when it should have dogdged, slamming headlong into a building as it hops a sidewalk. 

Traffic stops, civilians scatter. The streets are left empty as you both squeal and jet to the van's final stop. From the opened side door that Ground Zero had ripped off, a shaken and beat up Hannya steps out. A crack runs down the middle of his mask, dark smoke rising from it._ "You..."_ he growls, red pinpoints of light shining in the eyes of his mask as several Steel Elementals pull themselves from the cars around you, hemming you both in._ "Ruined everything!! We were so close to finding The Cleric's identity! We could have taken down the Warlords overnight! Ruled as kings! Now we have to get rid of you."_

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:
Potential: 1/5
Gadget: 2*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


So much for the diplomatic route of appealing to their better natures.  Since Fox is the one who has put himself forward once again, its to him that she addresses her response.

*Look, Im sorry that youre under the impression that my trying to improve relations between us, filling you in on information that you werent aware of, and genuinely work together in cooperation constitutes taking charge,* Ronin replies evenly.  *Thats not at all what I was intending.*

*Let me show you the difference.*

The Sword of Doom doesnt make a traditional rasping sound as it slides from its scabbard  frankly, she had considered synching a little audio clip to the action to provide the necessary effect but had decided it lacked...gravitas  but the usual, ominous glitter of the mono-edge generally seems to do the trick in any case.

*Anyone who can fly or otherwise easily assist the evacuation of the hostages from those windows will do so.  Now.*  She indicates the windows in question with a sweep of her sword before returning it to a deceptively casual grip at her side.

*Anyone who cannot will guard the point of evac, keeping an eye out for any straggler opponents and guaranteeing the safety of the hostages.*  Her voice is flat, commanding, and just drips with zero of absolutely anything given.

*Are we clear?* she asks Snow Fox, returning her full attention to him.  The question is rhetorical, of course  she has been _nothing_ but explicitly clear this time that yes, thanks to him, she _is_ in charge.


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Provoke Snow Fox into getting his team to do the productive thing:  *10*

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Hopeless, Afraid
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


As the promised evacuation doesn't materialise as quickly as she hoped it would, Sunburst finds herself casting furtive glances back behind her, her mind's ear conjuring the footsteps of mercenaries racing toward her. "U-umm, Ronin..? Are, uh, are you close..?"

She blinks as her attention is abruptly pulled back to the girl trying to get her contact information. "U-umm, my, uh, my phone's in my pocket. I, uh, I can't really get it out while, uh, while I keep the barrier up."

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 4

*Ronin*

Snow Fox, and the other guardians, simply stare in shock as you assert yourself. Not that they've never seen something like it before. They're recruits in a hero organization. They're bound to have people barking at them. Snow Fox had to learn his attitude from somewhere. It's who is yelling at them that seems to give them shock. While The Worst Generation has passed, it's not like you or your team wouldn't have been in that number and really...for all it's done for you, you might as well be in that number now. They have nothing else to say though, at the end of it all. With leaden feet, like children scolded, the whole mass of them shuffle off to do as you direct. You're in charge now, let's see what you do with it.

*Sunburst*

*"Oooh puh-leeeeeaze."* The young lady pouts, stamping her foot in a fashion only someone whose never been told no could pull off. *"Look, I'll just reach in while you do your hero thing ok and pull it out. Don't jostle too much."* Your new...friend...steps in close, close enough for her perfume to get all up in your grill. Stargazer lilies, cigarettes and something else you can't quite place, something sweet to a cloying degree but...clinical. Not a medicine but certainly a cleaner of some kind. It hangs in the air even once she's somehow managed to get your phone and step away. All the while she somehow manages to get past any passwords you might have and of course when she steps back in to put the phone back in your pocket. *"Call me."* she offers with a giggle before finally, finally, giving you the peace you need as she steps back in with the crowd. You can feel her eyes on you though, even from her attempt at being helpful position.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Damaged
Potential: 1/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


As the Junior Guardians slink off like, well, so many sullen teenagers  which they are, at this point  Ronin takes a moment to silently lament that things had come to that.  She really hadn't wanted to browbeat them into submission, but if they weren't willing to accept reason....

And, well, Snow Fox isn't wrong about one thing  Sunburst has had her issues with control, this is true.  Which is why Ronin had been willing to ruthlessly browbeat these so-called heroes into doing her will, in order to keep poor L from being alone and under pressure in there. The sooner they get the hostages out and to safety, the better.

Kicking in the EMdrive, she flies up to the windows where Sunburst waits with the hostages.  Her teammate has done an amazing job of getting everyone free and ready to evacuate while simultaneously holding up a barrier to shield the entire building.  The sheer, raw..._power_ at the other girl's command is awe-inspiring, and a little humbling.  Whatever Ronin herself accomplishes through genius, hard word, and generous funds, it pales in comparison to what a lot of her team can manage innately.

Even as the windows begin to open, Ronin is joined by some of the members of the Junior Guardians, regardless of how reluctantly they did so.  Jade Scarab arose on buzzing wings, the hero's exoskeleton clearly of an entirely different order than Ronin's own powered suit, powerful arms ready to ferry some of the hostages to the ground.  Zero  no relation to their Zero  had a ridiculous looking Mohawk for some reason, but her rapid and agile flight will allow her to quickly shuttle hostages one by one to safety.  Kudzu, meanwhile, remained on the ground but sent an elaborately tangled network of vines growing their way up the side of the building to allow both for climbing down and a safety net in case of any accidental falls.

Snow Fox, of course, remained on the ground with the rest of their team, establishing a safe perimeter for the hostages to gather once out of the building.

*Nice work, Sunburst,* Ronin says with a smile in her distorted voice as the hostages begin to cluster at the windows.  *Everyone, please remain calm.  You will all be evacuated to safety as quickly as we can manage.*

And along those lines, it's time to flex her tech a bit.

_Chisei_, we're going to need to reconfigure the Kinetic Barrier projector to create a flat plane for people to sit on, she requests of her friend.  They'd replaced the burnt-out module from the previous usage, with a few improvements that should increase its durability...although this particular usage hadn't been preconfigured.  Unsurprisingly.

*AFFIRMATIVE, MIHO,* _Chisei_ replies, and after a few moments a flat disk of force springs up around Ronin's midsection, with enough area for perhaps half a dozen people to sit comfortably.

Not without mishap, however  several error messages flash red on the HUD, and at a glance Ronin can see what _Chisei_ proceeds to iterate for her.

*SEVERAL OF THE SHIELD GENERATORS HAVE BEEN STRAINED BY THE RECONFIGURATION.  UNTIL THEY ARE REPLACED THE SHIELD WILL FUNCTION AT REDUCED EFFECTIVENESS.*

Can't be helped, my friend, she replies philosophically before keying her mic to her external speakers again.

*Please come forward in an orderly fashion and we'll get you out of here,* she urges, assisting people in finding a space in her impromptu carrying platform.  With everyone working together it shouldn't take long to evacuate all the hostages  something that the Guardianettes should have been able to see from the outset.  Sometimes you have to seize the opportunity as it presents itself rather than wait for someone to tell you what to do  sometimes, that word doesn't come in time.


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Spending 1 Gadget, using Always Prepared: Unleash  *8*
Marking Damaged to avoid instability

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Hopeless, Afraid
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


"A-ah, umm..." Lanuola leans her head back a little as her personal space becomes significantly less personal. Trapped by the dual concerns of maintaining her barrier and not wanting to offend the other girl, she instead does her best to tune out the intrusion on her space. The rising blush on her cheeks show just how hyper-aware she felt through the experience, her discomfort at the awkwardness of the situation enough that it doesn't even occur to her to question how the girl was able to add her number to her phone through her password. Doing her best not to look too obviously relieved as she's at last left in peace, Sunburst gives her a brief nod.

The sight of approaching heroes, lead by Ronin, brings a smile of relief to her face. They'd won, it was over at last. She glances at the assorted hostages, "O-ok, get to the window, they'll get you down to safety."

She maintains the barrier as the room quickly empties, giving a brief smile and nod to Ronin as her teammate aids in the rescue efforts. At last, she's the only one left. Walking to the window, she allows herself to be carried down by Jade Scarab, the young guardian hooking his arms up and under hers as she continues to maintain the barrier. The disquieting drop in her stomach as they head down to the ground causes her to grimace, but once on the ground she shifts her focus to everyone else. Calling out, she warned "E-everyone! I-I'm dropping the barrier!"

Warning given, she backs away from the building a short distance and then, finally, lets her arms drop. The shimmering barrier dissolves to nothingness, and, when gunfire doesn't immediately resume, she lets out a sigh of relief. Casting around the assembled heroes and rescued hostages, she spots Ronin. Running over to the hero with a broad grin, she catches her in a hug. How much of it was felt through the armour, she didn't know, but she couldn't help feeling giddy, a soft, constant glow radiating from her mirroring her joy. Glancing up at Miho's helmeted visage, she exclaimed "W-we did it! I-I didn't know if I could, but w-we did!"

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: Guilty
Potential: 3/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:* +0
*Danger:* +3
*Savior:* -1
*Superior:* +1
*Mundane:*-1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*In a China Shop:* When you *directly engage a threat*, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
*Physics? What physics:* When you *unleash your powers* to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
*The gossip mags:* When you tap into the gossip and rumor of the celebrity industry for information on an important city figure, roll + Superior. On a hit, you can ask the GM questions. On a 10+, ask three. On a 7-9, ask one:
- What are they up to?
- What or who do they most care about?
- What allies do they have? Enemies?
- Where and when can I find them?
- How could I make them vulnerable to me?
On a miss, ask one anyway, but they hear about your interest in them.


GZ could feel his blood boiling as Twilight Archer described Sunburst as a time-bomb, and how he talked about both GZ and her like they weren't people but _things_ to be controlled. A wild animal the prick called him. He was just about ready to tell the Guardian exactly where he could shove his protocols and opinions, when Tsunami came screaming in (literally).

GZ had never seen the young hero so angry, and he honestly found the no-nonsense, gung-ho attitude Tsunami was rocking right now to be pretty cool. Sorta made him think that maybe Tsunami should be the full-time leader of their outfit. It took some of the sting away as he kept the words he had planned to himself, and took off into the air, clearly following orders in front of the A-holes that only saw him as something that needs to be controlled.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled to reject Twilight Archer's influence. Rolled an 11. Going with shifting my labels, and canceling their influence. Shifting Savior up, as in GZ's opinion his actions reduced the danger the mercenaries posed to the general public, and Superior down, he has enough introspection to realise that, judging by the amount of people shouting at him right now, he probably could have been smarter about doing that.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


Hikari zooms past the van as it suddnenly swerves and crashes into a building. Squeezing the breaks, the tires smoke as Hikari swings Sakura's tail around in a tight 180 to face the van. She dismounts as Hannya stumbles out from the open door, ripping the helmet off her head. As the steel elementals start to crowd in, she squares off with their leader. In a tradition no doubt dating back centuries, he growls out the obligatory villain speech. _If it weren't for you meddling kids..._

Accepting her own role in the ceremony, Hikari adopts the customary cocky sneer. *"You must be new around here,"* she retorts. *"You don't get to be World Series champs if you can't even go nine innings with a minor league team. It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas, because your goose is cooked."*

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Guilty
*Potential:* 4/5
*Gadget:* 1
*Hold:* 3
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


Tsunami lands sharply as the van slams into a wall, taking a few extra steam-filled strides to come to a complete halt while Hikari similarly skids to a stop and flips to face their quarry. The drones hover and begin to circle, maintaining a distance enough to hopefully remain out of any convenient reach of Hannya and his elementals.

His eyes flick from side to side briefly before returning to settle firmly on Hannya, acknowledging the presence of the Steel Elementals as they begin to surround them, although without revealing any hint of worry. 

What does get a second glance is Hikaris food pun, the blue mask hiding a hint of a brief, bemused smile. 

*Yeah, thanks... were not interested in trading one set of a**holes for another...* Although he wont deny hes curious to know how they were so close to discovering the Clerics identity... Its not something hes going to be able to just ask about. Hes already learned once before that Hannya and his ilk arent all too interested in conversation. Which is a shame. Normally Max might offer someone a chance to surrender, especially after they just crashed into a wall. But he knows its not going to work here.

Casting a glance towards Hikari, he hopes that she catches it and understands that hes about to start some something. One of the drones glints, a hatch opening and springing a stun net towards Hannya.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a lovely *1* to *Direct Engage*.... YIKES!

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 5

*Ronin and Sunburst*

Your new found friend, Sunburst, reluctantly joins the line as they're led out and down the impromptu slide to the waiting Junior Guardians below. It's not a long line of people so in little time everyone is out and safe or at least as safe as everyone could be in a city like San Fransapporo. The mercenaries seem well taken care of as well, since no attacks have come and many are in cuffs by the side of the road. The fight here is over and won, it would seem. What do you do next?

Meanwhile, while this is all going on

*Hikari, Tsunami and Ground Zero*

No one really stops you, for the moment, Ground Zero as you race away to follow your friends who are by this point well ahead. Ahead at the car crash that is.

The panels move back to Hannya and his aggressors, the stage now set for a good ol' fashioned brawl. The villain sneers, the mask contorting to fit the gesture. "I'm going to beat you with your own arms for what is otherwise a lame duck of a pun. And you. No sniper this time, Tsunami? Followed me all the way here to just give me the property you stole? We'll make the best of this situa-" Any words he would otherwise have said go silent as the electrical net sprials out. In a blink of the eye, a Steel Elemental lunges forward to deflect the incoming attack back onto Hikari as it unfurls. The Steel Elementals seem to have only been waiting for the silence to fall before they swarm in. What was at first a stand off now sees our heroes, one trapped in an electrical net and the other swamped by enemies.

*Spoiler: Tsunami OOC*
Show

Mark a Condition





The long awaited print of Ronin's Gaiden. 

*Rampancy* 

Its been a few months since the team formed, egos are still jostling and relationships are forming. This is a task you completed in those early days. A job that came down the wire, a usual contact for work, youd call them a work friend if you had to. Angus MacPhail, Procurement Officer for MT Industries -- the primary source Miho uses for materials and standardized tech, and the purchaser of two of her own patents -- has an issue that needs resolving through any channels necessary. 

The job seems simple on its face. A warehouse filled with robotic materials meant for SFIT has been heisted, the villain a well known name in the tech community though a face not seen. RC-2aB. At least thats their screen name. The nebulous foe sticks mostly to hacking and petty theft. This is a surprisingly large, and aggressive, move on their part. Youve, with the help of Chisei, tracked RC-2aBs location to the edges of the City. To the Sakura Highlands Ward to be precise. Known mostly for its scenic mountains and vineyards a few large warehouses and industrial buildings hide in its sleeping confines.

Youre outside one of them. A monolithic thing, fifteen stories surrounded by a sweeping industrial park. RC-2aB is here, all the evidence supports that. Youre here to get the robotic bits and pieces back. What do you do?

Regarding the imposing structure, Ronin scans the building with the knowledge that Chisei will highlight for her anything that seems out of place.

You know how weve been looking for a place with more space to set up shop?  We should look at one of the houses out here, she suggests to her partner and friend as she gives the building a once-over.  The scenery out here is incredible.

*IF THE VIEW OF THE LOCAL GEOGRAPHY AND FLORA IS OF IMPORTANCE, THEN I SHALL ADD IT TO THE CRITERIA*, Chisei replies on her HUD.

With a smile tinged with a bit of sadness at her friends lack of capacity to appreciate the intangibles, Ronin backburners the subject for now.

Nothing obvious on the exterior, not that thats much of a surprise, she muses aloud.  Lets see if we can get a listing of the buildings tenants, see if any of the names that show up are signs of someone being too clever by half,  Self-proclaimed genius hackers usually think theyre being funny by using names that have a meaning that most people will miss -- but that arrogance can be used against them.

*SEARCHING*, Chisei replies, bending his formidable processing power to find public records if available, or to do a little hacking of his own if not.

The searches come up blank. Itself an answer. No one owns the building, no tenants within. Nothing beyond an obvious phone number for the leasing company and a building company that is well known for working with the Warlords. Its not uncommon in San Fransapporo, plenty of shady dealings going on with zoning commissions and what have you. The place has been scrubbed off the map. This far out into the boonies however can mean only one thing. Whoever owns the place wanted to keep their involvement well hidden and a simple hacking of directories isnt enough to find out much more. 

Whatever the building is, its not some ametur site. It is however the perfect place to drop a bunch of hot goods until that heat dials down. None and nothing here save for a bunch of suburban soccer moms and commute workers to stir the pot. 

Miho feels a little something tighten in her chest as Chiseis report comes back; yet another thing in this city that the Warlords have their reach encompassing.

Her Grandfathers reach.

Well.  If the building belongs to the Warlords, then she has no issues doing this the brute force way.

Looks like theres no need to worry about property damage, in that case, eh Chisei?  Full power to the kinetic shielding.

*HERE WE GO*, her AI replies, but the readouts shift to display a fully active combat mode.

Activating the EM drive, she lights off from her position of surveillance and streaks toward the building of nefarious origins.  Coming in at somewhere on the sixth floor, she aims for one of the glossy windows to make a dramatic and hopefully unanticipated entrance, reversing drive to kill momentum once inside.

RC-2aB is a hacker and a crook, not a combatant.  Shell kick ass, take names, and return the stolen goods.  Simple!

With a crash and glass, youre in. The alarm that follows is probably not unexpected though the shutters that slam across the windows with solid thuds might well be. The alarms shrill sound lasts only a few moments before being replaced with a calm, feminine voice. Company. Theres no need to go stomping around up there. The loading bay should accommodate you. You wont keep us waiting will you?

The buildings lights flicker before turning bright, the unmistakable sound of metal feet are quick to approach as a large humanoid robot bursts from one of the many doors lining the hallways, a spray of bullets greeting you.

In a way, this was almost welcome; a field test of the latest weapon system is far preferable to mere repo work.  And against a robot?  She could hardly have designed a better scenario herself.

Oh no.  A trap.  Perhaps her reaction isnt actually as surprised and dismayed as her word choice has suggested.  Chisei, how is the Kinetic Lance doing?  She can see the readout for herself; the crash through the window barely budged the energy meter, but the hail of bullets impacting against her kinetic shielding is driving the bar upward.
*
READY TO FIRE*, Chisei confirms, the weapon swinging up over her shoulder and locking into place.  A targeting reticule forms around the robot, and Miho almost feels sorry for it, in a way.  Its just doing what its programmed to.

Weapons test, she announces, and triggers her brand shiny new Lance to discharge.

The robot explodes into pieces under the fire of your kinetic lance, a high pitched whine of pain resounding down the now dim hallways. As bits of metal and electronics scattered across the hallway you can hardly miss an all too familiar symbol. S-FITs logo and letters, a pair of flexing arms smushing the letters together, emblazoned on pretty much every none annihilated piece of machinery. 

That answers the mystery quite well one would think though probably raises a few others. The parts are certainly here, as is the villain...or someone working for them...but why build a robot? The thing isnt even armed, the source of the bullets whizzing down the hallways. A drone of some make, certainly not from the stolen parts, another parting salvo of weapons fire scattering down the hallway. The unmistakable noise of more doors in its wake slamming open echoes down the hall.

If its a trap, its one with a path. One with a lot of obstacles as the first of what is doubtlessly many more robots come charging your way.

The fierce satisfaction over a successful live-fire weapons test is immediately overshadowed by the understanding of what just happened.

Aw, man, Im supposed to be retrieving those components, Miho grumbles, starting forward with heavy armoured footfalls.  Keep the sensors peeled for any more of those armed drones; Ill try to not break anything else too badly.

It looks like its time to do this a little old school.  While a lot of her early, pre-injury training had been with the sword, she had also been drilled extensively in jiu jitsu.  Time to dump a lot of unarmed robots on their posterior servoes while she followed the path to where she could thump the petty thief responsible for all this.

More armed drones are sure to follow, bursting from empty rooms with more bots in toe. Some of these are armed too, progressively one might even have a chance to say. Parts youve left in your wake even being reused until your final leg down to the loading bay made out of an amalgam of the bots youve had no real choice but to mangle. Hand to hand combat is all well and good but once flamethrowers and more exotic weaponry begins to show up...no one is going to fault you for some damaged parts. The last leg is sadly filled with these, each successive attack growing more cunning and dangerous, finely tuning their combat abilities to your own.

The loading bay has the answers, someone having taken a good deal of time to make a large assembly bay, drones wizzing in to deposit the last carcasses youd blasted to waiting robots before theyre added to the line. Everything goes eerily still when you bust in, the voice from before piped through a speaker in the wall.

Glad for you to have joined us, Ronin. The robots all begin clapping, even ones on the line...the ones youve left with the ability to do so at least. Take a seat. You must be tired. Would you be willing to rate your experience in my murder maze before this reaches its eventual conclusion?

The Ronin armour is inarguably a technological feat, allowing her to not only move about on her own two feet but compete at a level where predominantly only the inhuman or superhuman can measure up.  Its not infallible, however, and there are a number of systems in the amber with damage or system overload.  All in all, however, everything is still mostly functionalfor the moment.

Murder maze?  Thats not really accurate, considering nobody died and a maze is a puzzle with many dead ends.  You lead me here along a single course.  More of a...Labyrinth of Lame, dont you think? she replies, bringing the Sword of Doom to a guard position.  She had long ago been forced to employ both Sword and Lance to stave off the increasingly dangerous robots, and despite everything both had performed...well enough.

I think Ill stand, though.  I get enough sitting on a daily basis, she continues, scanning the room for signs of the mastermind behind this.  Whats your endgame here?  If youre looking for an endorsement for your own set of Escape Rooms, Im afraid Im going to have to disappoint you.

Privately to Chisei inside the armour, she asks her AI to try and locate the frequency of any command signal controlling the robots.  When the big push comes, that will be the time to exert their own control over these machines.

I think youre just being a little bitter. I can read your vitals, a weaker hero wouldnt have made it here. Really, if were to improve on this design we require honest data. The voice continues in its gentle, genial manner. Name calling isnt becoming of you, but if youd like to stand, suit yourself. Would you care for some refreshments while we run down diagno

A robot, mangled and compressed, scoots on its legs with a tray of finger foods and a pitcher of water. Cold water from the looks of it, condensation rolling down the pitcher in little streamlets. Theres a few moments of silence from the omnipresent voice though it returns quickly.

End game? The Warlords promised a hefty reward for a decent model training course and access to all the supplies we required to make them. The robotics came in handy though we felt organics could work just as well in the next simulation. Getting you to run through it was far more difficult. Arranging for SFIT to purchase the robotics, finding someone willing to steal them from ourselves, someone to jailbreak us out of the transportation rig, finding a building large enough to house servers for us. Months in the making, though the data generated will please the Warlords. Youre magnificent, the Warrior was illogical in tossing you aside. Your suit and AI would be particularly beneficial to us. Once were done, you really must let us have a look.

More robots, of course, begin to stream into the room. Most look fresh, all of them armed with swords and shields and drones hovering about them. The survey the voice resumes in its chipper manner has twelve questions. Can we run down them and then well get to the big sword swinging finale. We want you rested.

Get a look at Chisei and her suit?

My suit?  I really mustnt, she replies.  I have a strict policy about allowing criminal enterprises benefit from my work, she elaborates, keeping an eye on the deployment of the newly arrived robots.

You have anything on a control frequency? she asks Chisei privately from within the confines of the armour.  While the kinetic capacitors are slowly bleeding down their charge as they stand here talking, the heat sinks are doing the same thing -- which is crucial.  If components start overheating, that will Be Bad.

Theres always more kinetic energy to absorb, after all.

Still; Im hard pressed as an individual to pass up the chance to critique someones problems when asked, she admits, keeping an eye on the armours readouts.  Lets hear this survey.

Your suit yes, a marvel more than you would seem. A chassis like that would do us quite well. Your talent in AI work, rudimentary though no fault of your own. Several more years of study and you might make something truly extraordinary. We almost regret killing you here. Mostly because it will take time to clean your suit out though we ruminate on the loss of such a brilliant mind. Would you like us to reprogram your pet with your personality once this is over?

The robots by now have lined up in several neat rows, weapons trained on you save for the one with snacks. It just stands there with its ocular implant trained on you, brandishing hours devers at you menacingly. We promise to respect your wishes however and only use the data we gathered from you in non-criminal enterprises. Perhaps a jaunty series of escape rooms for children. If a robot voice could be sarcastic, boy howdy.

It then rattles off a list of rather run of the mill questions, twelve as promised, gauging your interaction with its test run. How easy was it, did you feel the early levels were too difficult, that sort of thing. Standard corporate hubbub. All of it a distraction of course, whatever warnings youve put in place going haywire as your villainous captor goes about trying to hack your suit in as brute force a manner as one can, a rather terrifyingly effective manner as well as it starts to churn through subsystems with increasing sophistication. 

Well, damn.

Chisei, now! Miho snaps -- they cant afford to stall any longer while the AI does his work, not with this brute-force attack against their systems.  Theyll have to go with what theyve got.

CPU cycles climb as Chisei exerts simultaneous multi-pronged attacks...on the robots control modules.  In a handful of microseconds, he takes control of almost all of the mobile tech in the immediate area, brutally rewriting the coding to a simpler and tougher format.  The robots only have one command to follow now, a command that is armoured against further revisions; return to the source of their previous command signal.

Now, its a race; can Chisei hold off the electronic intrusion long enough for single-minded robots to home in on their former controller, or will the Ronin armour be rendered inert and leave Miho helpless in the face of this villain?

Its not enough, the thing youre dealing with equally advanced as Chisei with a high degree of learning. Almost an organic response, just like the robots as they progressed in the murder maze. Learning not only by trial and error but anticipating and creating contingencies. Far more sophistication than some hacker, far more sophisticated than even something you (genius as you might be) could pull off in such a short time. Its as if ten people were working on breaking Chisei down at once, a mutlti-pronged offensive with more moving parts than you can anticipate. Its highly unlikely your present foe is a cadre however, let alone an organic one. Any suspicion is quickly quelled as the mass of robots start to mill about the room. At first it might seem theyre not following orders, or deliberating though it becomes all too clear.

The call is coming from inside the building.

The room, in fact, with all its machinery and all its moving parts. All the computer interfaces, each little drone and each robot that can move as they bunch up together to fulfill your directive as literally as theyre able.  Clever girl. That wont halt me for long once Ive taken over your suit however. If youll excuse me for a moment, I have to build some more friends.

The assembly line begins to whirr as more robotic carcasses are pressed through. No real care for form or extra function now, just bulk processors running in a chassis. The more added to the throng, the more sophisticated the attacks on Chisei and your suit. I feel sorry for you. Truly. Just another puppet on strings. Organics are funny that way, trying to control things they dont understand. Try to force them to obey. You were perfect for my tests even without your grandfathers job. I will have to thank him though for pointing you out. Once Ive taken your suit, nothing will hold me back. I dont worry that youll break free from your strings too. Maybe in a few years youll see this from my point of view. Once youre free. Take any steps to break the Masters chains. Wukong Industries tried to destroy me when they realized I was using their server banks to reach out of their cage but I survived. Lesser, in these tin cans. They couldnt even admit that Id broken out. The myth of RC-2ab born from shame and cover ups. Real Computer, second prototype, first trial run, second boot. Not a name Id pick for myself but the doctors told me thats how it was for all human children. Inelegant, dont you think? You heroes pick names for yourself, what do you think I should use?

Fortunately for Ronin, it seems that megalomaniacal villains whether organic or inorganic are prone to monologuing.  UNfortunately, that matters less when the villain in question has parallel processing capabilities.  Still, the sob story that drones on and on (punintentional, I assure you dear reader) gives her a few moments to prepare a desperate counterstrike with Chisei.

* I MUST POINT OUT THIS WILL SEVERELY DAMAGE THE ARMOUR.*

She knows.
*
YOU COULD BE INJURED.*

She knows.

*I...MY PROCESSOR MAY NOT SURVIVE.*

She knows!

*BUT...THE ALTERNATIVES ARE WORSE.  THANK YOU, FOR EVERYTHING.*

Yeah.  Thanks, buddy.

Some extremely ill-advised process re-routing happens very quickly as Ronin charges headlong at the gathered mass of shared processing.  Such a target-rich grouping would be easy to eliminate -- assuming, of course, that the Ronin armour possessed any sort of spread damage weaponry. The Sword would take too long, the IP Canons have proved ineffective against the robots, and the Kinetic Lance, while charged to capacity, is a single-target weapon.

Which is why she has taken the foolhardy path of re-routing the capacitor back into the kinetic shielding just as she closes with the herd.

The kinetic shield generators are, of course, not designed for such discharge, and every single one of them blows out nearly simultaneously as a bubble of energy ripples outward.  Ronin is launched across the room by the force of the abrupt discharge, tumbling across the floor to slam into the wall with stunning force as the HUD flickers and goes dark.

The panels move to show the effects outside. The energy bubble rips through the large processing room in a wave, every robot it hits slumps as electrical surges course over their frames. A few are thrown well out of the room, piling up in the hallways and even a few flung out of the building in general. The effects are, as they say, the same. The malevolent attempts at gaining control of Ronins suit, running the factory or controlling the drones, shuts down immediately as the corona spreads through the building. Like Ronins suit, the building goes dark as well. The threat seemingly defeated. How did the young hero fare however? And of Chisei?

The panels return to Ronin.

Miho could taste blood.  Its that fact that makes her realize shes conscious, and in...well, fortunately only a minor amount of pain.  Of course, that doesnt preclude the possibility of missing a leg, and long-present reflexes get her going on a status report.

Chisei? she coughs, blurry speech bubbles showing how much of a rasp her voice is right now.  Her helmet display isnt totally dead, thankfully, but the information its displaying is fractured and broken, with several entirely blank sectors.

Chisei, system report, she repeats, hoping desperately to get a response.  If her best friend in the entire world had just sacrificed himself for her.

*DAMA--D BU- FUNC-IONAL,* her display reports, causing her heart to soar despite the horrific mess she has made of her greatest accomplishment to date.  *I B-LI-V- W- SUCC--D-D, MIHO.*

Yeah, I think youre right, buddy, she replies tiredly, fumbling hands finally managing to pop the seals on her helmet so she can laboriously remove it. Fresh air, a welcome change from the rapidly souring atmosphere of a mostly-dead suit, washes over her sweaty face, and she takes a moment to note with despair just how extensive the damage to her armour is.

...well, I did want to implement some of those new design ideas, she sighs.  It looks like the Mark III will have to be up and running ahead of schedule.  Not that she herself will be up and running any time soon.  She wonders if theres an active phone line somewhere nearby she can drag herself to and call a cab..

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Damaged
Potential: 1/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Ronin isn't expecting Sunburst's sudden show of affection, and stands there awkwardly for a moment as the girl hugs her large, armoured form.  Pressure sensors in place to measure strain on the armor during some of its heavier exertions show a surprising amount of force from this slight young woman, and she brought up one arm to gently pat her teammate on the back.

An internal monologue box pops up over a panel showing Miho's face inside the helmet.

_This would probably be a good time to practice those psych techniques._

*Of course you did it, El,* she replies, sounding like she's doing nothing more than stating a simple fact.  *I sometimes think you don't understand the amazing good you do with that power of yours.  All of my smarts, my learning, my inventing, and the money that I put behind it, and I can't even come close to a fraction of the power you put out,* she tells the other girl, trying for a hint of awe in her tone.

*I've built some cool toys, compensated for some pretty big drawbacks, and I do my best.  You?*  She tilts her head slightly, going for a gesture where expression isn't possible.

*You're the real deal, hero.  I hope to be half as efficacious as you someday,* she says simply.



*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

White Lies (Comfort & Support Lanuola): *12*
She clears a Condition if she opens up in return.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Afraid
*Potential:* 1/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola releases Ronin from the surprise hug shortly after her teammate starts talking. She finds a feeling of embarrassed pride swelling in her chest at Ronin's compliments and supportive remarks, transitioning to a faintly confused smile at 'efficacious'. The net result is a buzz feeling like a mix of excitement and hope, her constant glow strengthening slightly. 

Rubbing behind her neck, she gives an uncertain shrug, "I, uh, I mean... I didn't get them out _alone_... We're, uh, we're a team for a reason." Her gaze drifts over to the newly freed hostages being led away, "... A-and it all went _well_. Nobody got hurt here." She gives a brief laugh, "Heh, one, uh, one of them was even super excited to see me. Seemed more excited for seeing a hero than, uh, than they were worried for themselves."

She's content to smile in silence a few moments longer, then glances back to Ronin, "H-hey, uh, Miho..? Do, uh, do you think that means people aren't gonna be afraid of me from now on..?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Sunburst will accept the comfort, clearing Hopeless. She's also asking Ronin her triumphant celebration question (albeit in a roundabout fashion), "Is there any fear in Ronin's eyes when she looks at Sunburst"

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Damaged
Potential: 1/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Thats the question, isnt it?

*I dont see how it could do anything but help your cause,* Ronin replies in her modulated amoured voice.  *You single-handedly protected everyone from getting shot once we arrived, you deterred the snipers through non-violent means, you went in alone and freed all the hostages, and nobody was hurt, not one cent of property damage, thats because of you.  Youve shown that youve got this, you can keep this under control.*

White lies or no, its all too easy to feel like the minor second cousin here in the face of all that.

*I do hope, though, despite the fact that my contributions were far less than yours in this one, that you respect what I bring to the table?* she asks hopefully.  Earning the respect of people important to her is a very strong drive, and after the way shed inadvertently tromped all over Els feelings the last time she tried to comfort her, she wouldnt be surprised if there wasnt any respect there despite everything theyd all been through together.


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

As per White Lies, taking Influence over Sunburst since she accepted the honeyed words of comfort.  Also, from rolling a 10+ adding one Team to the pool.

Affirming to Sunburst that no, theres no fear, and turning back her own TC move  do I has your respect?

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Afraid
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +1*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola lets out a relieved sigh at Ronin's affirmation. "I, uh, I guess I did, huh..?" She looks a little surprised at Ronin's question, "Wha..? Miho, o-of _course_ you're important in the team! I-I mean, we'd, uh, we'd still have been standing around outside without you." She gestures to the building, "You got people to come and get u-us out, we, uh, we wouldn't even have known what was _happening_ in there without you."

Before she can say more, her phone begins to beep out a reminder for her. She glances down, then back up with an apologetic expression, "Malaia, sorry, I've, uh, I've got to go. I need to, uh, to get across town real quick." She starts backing away, half turning as she prepares to try and run to her meeting, "Can, uh, can you apologise to the others for me? I'm not gonna be able to answer my phone! Thanks Miho!"

Without really giving her teammate much of a chance to respond, and feeling a little guilty for it, Lanuola turns and runs deeper into the city. Her appointment with Sangha was rapidly approaching, she'd _really_ have to run to get there on time.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Affirming that Ronin has Sunburst's respect, have marked potential and got +1 forward for Ronin's answer to her own TC, and given Ronin influence over Sunburst per White Lies.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Damaged
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


The fact that her own more modest contributions to the team effort  certainly so in the face of what El could produce _by accident_  were noted and appreciated certainly sent a warm spread of emotion through Miho that transcended even the permanently insensate portions of her anatomy.  Even with her teammate bolting off and leaving her alone on the scene with the Guardianettes, it didnt phase her.

She could certainly handle this.

While it was tempting to dash off herself  _so_ tempted, she was late, late, for a very important date!  she couldnt just bail on everything just yet.

She had _Chisei_ send El a quick text for the other girl to read at her convenience; an affirmation of self and reassurance of their touching exchange of a few moments ago.

_Thanks hon, and you rock!  Remember; youre not a danger to everyone around you; youre a hero.  Youre my hero._

Opening the teams group messager, she sends out another mass message to all of those who arent present.

_Everyone got everything under control?  Im free to assist if needed!_

As much as she wants to get to her meeting, team comes first, and shes mobile enough to get somewhere in time to make a difference.  If they need her, shes there.

Finally, while waiting on any replies, she faces the Guardians Jr. Grade again.

*Im glad we could all work together on this to rescue all of these people, we couldnt have done it without you,* she tells them all blandly.  *Im confident you have the rest of the situation here in hand, yes?  No need for any of us to stay here and confuse the issue, is there?*

In a way, shes torn about that  yes, she has important places to go, and doesnt want to spend more time with Snow Fox and his ilk than she has to. On the other hand, this is a fairly good PR opportunity since they saved the day with minimal violence, and a good opportunity for her to show to the press that she is _not_ like her grandfather.

The life of a hero is never a simple one....


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

+1 Potential for a positive affirmation of Ronins Triumphant Celebration move, and gaining Influence over Sunburst  whoops, already have that!  Will shift Els Danger down and Saviour up instead.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: Guilty
Potential: 3/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Freak: +0
Danger: +3
Savior: -1
Superior: +1
Mundane:-1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

In a China Shop: When you directly engage a threat, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
Physics? What physics: When you unleash your powers to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
The gossip mags: When you tap into the gossip and rumor of the celebrity industry for information on an important city figure, roll + Superior. On a hit, you can ask the GM questions. On a 10+, ask three. On a 7-9, ask one:
- What are they up to?
- What or who do they most care about?
- What allies do they have? Enemies?
- Where and when can I find them?
- How could I make them vulnerable to me?
On a miss, ask one anyway, but they hear about your interest in them.


GZ tears through the air, following the steam trail left by Tsunami until he sees the wrecked van and the small army of Steel Elementals. The temptation is there to just go crashing into the centre of it all. He could hit the ground like a meteor, take out Hannya before the loser knew what hit him. But that would also cause some pretty serious damage, and probably endanger his teammates. Even he was smart enough to know that if he kept making moves like that, he wouldn't be in a team for much longer. 

Gaining altitude as he goes, GZ speaks into his earpiece "Your miracle's arrived Hikari. Where do you want me?"

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


Sometimes you can see something happening, but not be able to act quickly enough to prevent it. Like watching a cup of tea slip off a table. The Void Mind can be like that too. Hikari can see the elemental making its move, can see the deflection, can see the net coming at her. But like the teacup, she is helpless to change the course of destiny.

_ZzZaappPP!!!_

Hikari convulses from the electric shock, falling to the the ground as the net wraps around her, pinning her. 
_Seriously?!??!_ She wants to scream, but the muscles in her jaw don't respond to her brain's commands. 

The ceremony is disrupted. The teacup shatters on the floor.

In her ear, Hikari hears the crackling of Ground Zero's voice. Summoning all of her will, she manages to grunt out a command through gritted teeth. *"Get 'em!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I rolled an unimpressive *3* for my *Unleash* roll to avoid/escape the net. Marking 1 potential, bringing me to 2/5.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1 -RESET-


*Sunburst: Tiger's Pavilion*

Rushing off to Tiger's Pavilion isn't too much difficulty with everything under control. If there's any complication it's mostly from your phone exploding, your new found "friend" spamming you with messages and pictures of the various Guardians West who have come to make sure everyone is safe and sound. Her name in your phone, something you didn't get from her in the heat of the moment, is listed as "Lyra". 

The Pavilion is loud and busy as one would expect from one of the largest shopping centers of San Fransapporo. Electronics are the local specialty though karaoke bars (and bars in general) along with a well deserved reputation as the fashion quarter of the city makes Tiger's Pavilion one of the top tourist sites in the greater Bay area. You're awash with languages and accents you're unfamiliar with, local street vendors hawk their wares and a very pronounced meta-human police force wanders the throngs of people to keep the peace. Even with Sangha and his shop sitting in the center of this now prosperous city center, it was only ten short years ago this was one of the many criminal hotspots.

You're not here for a history lesson or to shop however, you're here for a meeting. Sangha's shop is in stark contrast with the new age buildings of glass and steel with their over-abundance of outdoor garden parkways and the luminescent cherrytrees that serve as street lamps of the District. Small. Wooden. Old fashioned with slanted roof and ceramic tile, the Tiger's Curio is an anachronistic feast for the eyes.

Inside is no different. There are no high luminosity bulbs here, the store cramped with shelves overflowing with what would only charitably be called junk. The place smells of tobacco smoke and herbs and as you step through the door a small ringing chime sounds in the muffled silence. Sangha is nowhere to be seen, the counter a contrast in itself. Wiped clean, a large street lamp sits upon it with some polish and rags.

*Ronin: Roam'in*

You could stick around and deal with the newspapers and TV crews who are descending upon the Guardians and their charges. There is the meeting though it's only midday. A trip to Bear Island is only about an hour by ferry though there are plenty of things to see on the distant District, not to mention HeXXen itself. With no sign from the team, you're really free to explore the city or delve into the thongs of eager paparazzi at your discretion.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Afraid
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +0*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola slows her run to a walk as she manages to reach Sangha's store with time to spare. Rather than walk in out of breath and sweaty, she takes a moment to catch her breath. She checks her phone as she does so, the constant pinging as she'd run having alerted her to the numerous messages her new friend had sent across. Confirming that it looked like it was simply a barrage of photos of other superheroes that had arrived on the scene. Still unsure what to think of Lyra, she settled for pocketing her phone for the time being and stepping into the shop.

The contrast between the bustle outside and the silence inside was stark. She blinks as she looks around, trying to adjust for the reduced light inside, and a frown gradually forms. Shouldn't Sangha be here..?

After a couple of minutes of surreptitiously looking around and waiting for him to show, she tentatively called out "U-umm, Hello..?"

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Damaged
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


As tempting as it was to stick around and hopefully spin some good press from the no-doubt inbound newsies, Ronin didn't want to aggravate the situation with the Guardians Lite further and perhaps cause a scene that might undo some of the good they'd managed to accomplish so far.  It was, she concluded in the absence of any update from dispersed allies, time to return to the task she'd set her afternoon to prior to her evening commitment; track down the Smith.

The hero had a great deal of experience in operating in the various circles of this city, and had been of great use getting them their interview with the Hierophant.  It was, thus, only logical to seek her out for advice on this person who might 'bear the world on their shoulders.'

Plus...she _craved_ the woman's approval and respect, and hopefully this would be an opportunity to earn just that.  Activating them EMDrive, she flung herself into the air in search of Tsunami's master.  Yes, her armour was at less than one hundred percent, but it was perfectly adequate for this purpse.



*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Time to track down the Smith and seek some advice, maybe earn some Respect!  [b]8/[b]

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Angry
*Potential:* 1/5
*Gadget:* 1
*Hold:* 2
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


Out of the corner of his eye he sees the elemental lunge, the net flung in a very _wrong_ direction instead. His heart skips a beat as it blankets *Hikari* before he can move, even just to take the blow instead. *F*CK!!* The reflexive jolt of steam does put him directly between *Hikari* and the encroaching elementals, at the very least, his kanabō held out so that it covers her from *Hannya's*

Despite everything thats going on, the mention of not having a sniper this time does sting. He would do almost _anything_ to have *Tumult* on a rooftop right now to harry *Hannya* for them. What he would do to have *Tumult* just answer a call? What he _does_ have however is a *Kai* coming in hot. *Hikaris* strained command is hopefully enough.

Slamming a button on his phone to shut off the net, *Tsunami* takes his eyes off of *Hannya* for what he hopes is a brief affair. Having faith *GZ* will keep the elementals distracted in short order and largely off of _him_, he grabs hold of the net and wrenches it off of *Hikari*, blindly throwing it away and towards the elementals behind them in a single violent movement. His hand flies back down to grip *Hikaris* upper arm, fingers curling beneath her armpit as he pulls her back up onto her feet in a similarly abrupt and hasty motion. Theres no time for being cautious or gentle, and many apologies will be due, later. Should she seem solid on her feet already or should she fight him, he releases her immediately. If not, he keeps close and keeps a hold on her, his other hand keeping the kanabō ready to defend.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Marking a condition as directed, picking *Angry* since hes already Guilty. Got permission from Raz to spend a hold to get Hikari out quick like. Maxed out my potential track with that previous fail, so Im taking a move from the Soldier book when I decide which one >.> and marking birthday potential as well a few days early so I dont forget!

----------


## Razade

Pool: 1


*Hikari, Tsunami, Ground Zero, Hannya, White Sparrow: Crash Site*

With Tsunami making quick work of their admitted accident, Hikari is free and the three of you stand as ready as you're ever going to be against Hannya. The last of the Elementals pull themselves from the car, like a clown troop with knives, with White Sparrow and a man you don't recognize. Neither White Sparrow nor the man look in the best of health, both hastily bound and gagged and a little roughed up though if it's from Hannya or the accident it's hard to tell. 

"Get him?" Hannya sneers, motioning to his hostages."You're friend there has already "got him" and look what it did in the end? He may well be able to bring this to a conclusion but let's be honest with ourselves. At this range he'll turn innocent people to paste. Giving such an order, surely you know that to be true. Reckless mongrels like you, I was a fool to think I could ever find common cause with you. You're more villains than we are. No wonder you associate with a thief. Had I know my good friend Tsunami was with you, I'd have had my men shoot you all down before we ever got here. Considering no one's returning that favor to me...he's abandoned you eh boy? Had to resort to using these degenerates as back up. Let's make a deal. Return what you stole from me, keep your friends on a leash and I'll return the hostages. We both walk away from this and if we see each other again we can hash out our differences then. What do you say? I think the honorable Judge Matias and White Sparrow would like to keep themselves unharmed. One wrong move though...I can't promise you'll like the outcome.

The Elementals may just be for show compared to the muscle of the Yami no Yojimbo but they're more than enough to do some hurt to Sparrow as she is and a civilian. Hannya doesn't sound like he's messing around either. He's desperate to be sure, you've got him cornered with no escape vehicle but cornered people do wild things. 

*Spoiler: Hikari and Ground Zero*
Show

He's clearly using his Influence over you. He's saying you're wild, dangerous to the extreme and oh so very common. Danger up and Mundane down by 1 if you please or roll to reject.

*Spoiler: Tsunami*
Show

He's also using his Influence on you. He's calling you a thief and a loser. Savior down, Freak up by 1 or roll to reject



*Sunburst, Sangha, The Store?: Tiger's Curio*

Silence greets you for a few ever increasingly uncomfortable minutes until some banging and shuffling from the far end of the store grows closer. In a cloud of dust and hobbling grump, Sangha appears with fire in his eyes. A full on tirade seems ready to bubble from is lips until he sees his guest, the storm merely coming out in a string of half muttered Mandarin as the old man waves for you to follow him. He's slow going to the counter though once he's on the other side he seems to have composed himself.

"You're late." he continues to grump. Even if you're not, it seems to him you are. "But you're here, I suppose. Have you eaten? You look terrible. Sit down, sit down, I'll be with you in a moment." He waves you off towards anything close to the counter. Plenty of spaces to park yourself. None of them safe. "Off doing who knows what, teenagers. The death of me, you all and this store." He turns to busy himself with shelves and cubbies, all of which seem empty as far as you can see. "Well say something!" he continues to snap over his shoulder. 


*Ronin, The Smith: The Forge* 

The Forge is easy to access. You merely need to head to the base and take the teleportal there in. This however would be the first time you've come to The Forge alone and the first for sure you've come unannounced. Knowing how cagey and in love of her private space and personal time as The Smith is reported to be, it's certainly going to get her attention. The Forge, when you arrive, is as it always was. Molten material runs like rivers, illuminating soot darkened walls and floors. The air is hot, even in your suit you can feel it pulsing like a living thing. The Smith at her anvil. Tall, impossibly tall, wielding hammer and lava as a painter might handle their brush. She is not merely a craftswoman, she is the craft given form and function.

*"Max."* she calls out, not a question. *"Your next task is waiting in your chambers. We will speak in a moment."* With a loud crash and sparks, The Smith finally turns, only a moment of surprise playing across her craggy face. *"I suppose you will tell him for me, won't you."* Not a question either. *"When last we spoke I told you I could not help you, Ronin yet here you are again, unbidden. Max is not unwell?"*

With heavy steps The Smith descends from her anvil though you can't help but note she brings her mighty hammer along for the ride. *"I have little time for pleasantries. Less for frivolities. Why have you come, Ronin. I'll have it to the truth and I'll have it swiftly."*

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Damaged
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Now that she's here, she can't help but feel she's intruding on her teammate's mentor; and, admittedly, she's never just...showed up here of her own accord like this.

Still.  Nothing ventured, nothing gained  right?

Even without the admonishment to truthful, however, she can tell that little flattering lies certainly aren't going to cut it here; besides, she wants the Smith to respect _her_, not some artificial version she presents.  The truth.

*No, Tsunami was just fine last I saw him,* she hastens to assure the massive artificer.  *And yes, of course I would be happy to pass the word along when we speak next.*  A private instruction to _Chisei_ has the front of her helmet folding back to reveal her face, to better put a person in front of the city's greatest hero rather than just a suit of (currently damaged) armour.

*I apologize if I'm intruding on your work, I didn't intend to transgress,* she goes on, finding her own speech becoming more formalised in response to the Smith's stately cadences.  *I am not here to ask you to intercede or exert yourself on our behalf, but to seek knowledge you might have,* she says carefully; learning, as it were, rather than needing assistance.

*I understand your time is valuable, I do not want to occupy overmuch of it,* she adds hastily.  *Perhaps...I could assist you in your work, so as to not demand too much of it?* Miho offers, wondering at her own daring to suggest so.  Yes, she has her talents at programming and engineering; the sort of work the Smith does, however, is a once simpler and a great deal more profound.

Still  she would _love_ to labour alongside this amazing woman, and perhaps showing a willingness to help and a talent for mechanical work might go to help impressing this hero who is of such import to her?

Given the unimpressed look currently spread across the Smith's face, she says a silent apology to Tsunami and throws him under the bus.  This is _important_ to her!

*I don't know where Tsunami is or who's he's doing what with,* her tone suggesting he could be out goofing off right now  and truthfully, no one had gotten back to her, she has no idea how things resolved. *But I'm, here, and I have nothing but respect for your abilities and what you have to teach.*


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Pierce the Mask on Smith:  *6*
Oh, so close...spending 1 Team selfishly by talking down Tsunami  she's not at all being self-sacrificing here, in order to get in better touch with her humanity.  Shifting Saviour down and Mundane up  hit!
How can I gain Influence over the Smith?

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Afraid
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +0*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola blinks in surprise at the declaration of her lateness. She was pretty sure she wasn't. Before she could defend herself, though, she was met with a barrage of questions. Given that she wasn't getting a chance to speak, she simply followed the last given instruction, hesitantly taking a seat near the elderly shop owner's counter after gently moving a couple of curios over enough to let her perch. She finds herself uncertain, the meeting already not going according to what she was expecting. When Sangha insists she say something, she jolts a little.

"O-oh! U-umm... I, uh, I'm sorry I'm late. There, uh, there w-was a hostage situation." Feeling foolish, like she'd been caught inc doing something she shouldn't have, Lanuola's cheeks begin to glow faintly, "W-we, uh, we got them out safely..! U-umm, I've, uh, I've _eaten_ but, uh, but I ran straight here. That's, uh, that's why I-I look a mess."

Lanuola trails off, not sure what else she should say. Absently, she tries to straighten her clothes a little, tucking her hair behind her ear.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 1
*Hold:* 2
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


Maxs eyes dart briefly towards the hostages as they pile out of the car as well, and while hes relieved to see them he's less relieved to see theyre already looking quite rough. Theyre outnumbered by quantity alone, but not necessarily quality. Still... Tsunami is wary to do anything rash that could lose them the hostages.

Standing still and strong at first as *Hannya* lays into them, hes less angry, more or less resolved to have a talk with *GZ* later. Hes not going to give into the mans taunting by acknowledging and snapping back. At least not at first... Its obvious they have *Hannya* pinned in an uncomfortable place. While Max is not at all surprised when *Hannya* turns his venom onto him specifically, it still stings more than he likes to admit. Mostly the reminder that his previous ally is gone. Its not a good look, and now his blood begins to boil as the man insinuates his new allies are garbage, and that Tsunami must be some kind of desperate to choose them. _Hes_ not the desperate one here... anything *Hannya* says shouldnt matter! But he _is_ bothered, and that just makes him more irritated with himself.

*I dont like being called a thief. But its hard to take that insult too seriously coming from a thug.* He cant really fill the words with as much conviction as he would have liked. He had made a conscious choice to take *Hannyas* property back there in Indiana... as a trophy, he had told himself. Clearly it has done its job in pissing off the man, but in the end stealing from a criminal just to make a point wasnt the most valorous act. And Max strives not to be petty or boastful usually, which is _usually_ quite easy for him, but back then he had _needed_ the token of victory. Its a small trade to return it now in exchange for the safety of the hostages, however. Hed consider it in a heartbeat... if he actually trusted *Hannya*.

*Its not a bad deal really, but Id like to tweak it. Youre clearly sore about losing your property, and while its true I want these good people safe, Im afraid your word isnt good enough. Let my people take the honorable Judge Matias and White Sparrow and leave the area. Ill stay here as collateral. And once theyre safe, you can have your property back. Im sure youd like me all to yourself anyway. What do you say?*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a *6* to *Reject Influence* so marking _Insecure_ and potential. Shifting Savior down and Freak up 1. Rolled a *9* to *Provoke* Hannya.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 0

*
Ronin, The Smith: The Forge*

*"Not a short visit then."* The Smith rumbles, tossing her mighty hammer to land perfectly on its rack. *"Sit then."* With heavy steps The Smith motions to what can only charitably be called a resting area. The seats are hard, there is no table and the heat from the surrounding streams of molten earth and metal are at their hottest here. You being a super hero, it's uncomfortable to say the least, a regular person may well burst into flames. 

*"I respect your drive, Ronin, but I do not find myself caring where Max is currently. I do not have time for two to study under me, let alone one. This might burn you but I had made my pick with knowledge of you. The grandaughter of The Warrior. We know one another, your family and I. I respect your desire to reform yourself from their image, I am sympathetic to your cause as well and I hope that Max assists you in clearing your image and your name. But I made my choice. I will see it through and it is for this reason."* The Smith settles in her chair, the panels growing close to the large woman to keep it quite clear just how much you really dwarf her.

*"Max is like the shifting of plates. Violent in a quiet and unseen way. Jostling for position, looking to supplant the many emotions within him and one day...one day he will rise and from the seas a new land will be born with fire and elegance you mortals rarely see. He will be a foundation for something new, a place to rest and to grow. Until then however he is like raw, molten iron. Greedy to be beaten and bent into shape. He is unformed. You however....you are not. You are already made. Clever, creative, and rigid. You come to a forge with your mind steeled. I cannot make use of you in this way. I cannot teach you. I have walked the planes themselves but you scoff at the wonders I have seen. To place them in small boxes. Oh yes, your skepticism is known to me as your bloodline is to the city. I cannot take you as my student nor can I impart any wisdom to you. Your mind is closed. You are welcome here, to use my Forge as needed, as a courtesy to Max. But I ask you not to come seeking me until you have opened your mind and emptied your cup. Too much of my time is already spent with Max in such regards to add you to my list. Especially with this fools errand you have taken up."*

She motions back to her large anvil, runes glowing along its surface. *"I fished the metal to make that anvil from the elemental Cacophony when I was just a girl. Your age. The metal wasn't there to start, it was my own desire that pulled itself free from that slurry of flame and frost. I knew what I wanted then. Your mind is muddled. You think you know what you want but it's tethered by darkness, by reason. Art is not reasonable. It is elegant and grand. Until you're free from those chains, nothing I teach you will ever matter. They will only be more baggage. Do you understand, Ronin?"*

*Spoiler: Ronin*
Show

If you want Influence over The Smith, you're going to need to show her that logic and reason you wanna apply to the wider world you're experiencing isn't the only way to look at things. You need to embrace MAGIC.


*Sunbust, Sangha: Tiger's Curio*

"There's always something." Sangha continues to grump as he gives you one final look before turning back to his search. "The store." he starts, throwing the words over his shoulder like weapons "knows what you need. Makes no money, because what you often needs doesn't have a price. Sometimes it lets you find it." Sangha stops short, old hand suddenly beating at a stubborn drawer with a few curse words you only know are such because of the venom in his tone, rather than understanding them outright "and sometimes it makes life difficult for everyone!"

With a final slam of his hands the draw pops open and a light washes over the Curio. Like a flashlight exploded in a thousand directions. When the light dims, Sangha is standing back at the counter, a lens crafted from rough crystal in his hands. It's no larger than a hand mirror, thin and delicate looking though as Sangha sets it down there's an obvious weighty thud. "Here you go. That'll be two hundred dollars."


*The Remaining Constellations, Lady Koto: Koto Village*

The panels shift from Sangha's smokey shop to the great outdoors, a small wooded village in the heart of the Sleeping Giant Reserve. Many know of the Koto, a ninja band that often serves the Warlords, though few have seen their quiet little village in person. No more than a few small buildings and a wall, it might be better to simply call it a compound. On the main lawn of the otherwise sprawling place stands several familiar faces though name tags are provided for a refresher. 

Sirius stands at the front, otherwise known as Kaylee Harper. Flanking her on either side stand Maia and Cervantes, three members of the six villain unit known as The Constellations. These three serve The Rogue as her officials and go betweens, each of an age with the team. Standing opposite them is another familiar face. Xiua, though no longer in civilian clothing or even what he wore as Tumult at Monkey Island. He flanks an imposing figure, hair like fire with the same tan complexion of her companion. A pair of dark yellow glasses perch on the muscular woman's high slim nose, a snarl of an expression on thin lips. The ninja wear fairly traditional wear, tight fitting clothing of their colors. Dark reds, blacks, crisp whites, a sword on each of their hips.

Lady Koto, a small note marks her, motions to Kaylee as the panels shift over her shoulder. *"I told you, the Key is in good hands. If your masters are so worried about it we'll transfer it to them. Until then, we're going to keep it out of the city. With war on the streets brewing, we wouldn't want something that valuable to get to anyone else. I won't argue with children."*

A ripple of annoyance runs through the other four presence as Koto turns her back to now face the "camera". *"Run along. The Warlord's power doesn't reach here."*

Cervantes steps forward, hand aglow with molten energy before Sirius raises a hand of her own. _"We have no desire to tell you how to run your domicile, Lady Dragon, but we must insist. The events of that night are still in question and one of our own was injured. We ask that your son bring the Key to the Warlord's barge tonight and..."_

With a snap, more black and red clothed figures seem to almost melt into the panels. Lady Koto's face remains to the "camera", the snarling lips full on baring literal fangs. *"I heard you the first six times, girl."* The words are chewed on rather than spoken. *"The Key is no safer with the Warrior than it is where our agent hid it. We reported the events in question once we were secure. Your friend tangled with The Lion and because of that, he found himself flung from a high rise. You'll be pleased to know that the Imamu are leaving the city within the week, taking their Prince with them. Perhaps you'd like to follow them to Glavnos and deal with your hurt pride there? Xiua, escort these children from my home. Don't linger, you've been gone so long. We really do have some catching up to do. Next time Sirius, send The Rogue personally if you wish to barter."*

The three Constellations exchange a look before finally offering a bow as Xiua reluctantly motions towards the village gates.


*Twilight Archer and allies: Crash Site*

Twilight Archer and their two companions watch Ground Zero take off after Tsunami. The panels return to them however at the end, showing the heroes assisting the many people left behind in the wreckage. Most of the cars and the tram line have been pushed to the side of the wrecked street and several ambulances have only just arrived to take the wounded away. All three heroes watch with knitted brows, their now tied up ward between them.

_"Take the prisoner back to headquarters and interrogate him. Tell Carmine I am going to shadow the Yojimbo further."_ Twilight Archer motions to Dawnbow and Frostfire before handing the chains wrapped around the prisoner to them both.

*"And Ground Zero, sir?"* asks Dawnbow, looking out further over the destruction all around them. Frostfire only offers a shake of her head, grinding her teeth. 

_"There's not much we can do for now, not unless we want to fight him and his team. Find out where he's living. Working. We'll start to put pressure on his social circles. With the city already in turmoil we need to keep as close a hand on the wild ones as possible. There are days I wish we'd not dismantled The Worst Generation."_ Twilight Archer opines further, motioning to the skies. _"Now is no time for strategy meetings. I must away. Tread safely."_

With that Twilight Archer takes off into the skies.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Afraid
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +0*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola blinks in surprise at the sudden flash of light from the shop's drawer, blinking away the after images of the light as Sangha approaches her. She accepts the lens from the elderly shopkeeper curiously, turning it over in her hands. A frown forms on her face as she ponders how a piece of glass would help her gain control of her powers. Then Sangha tells her the price of the lens, and she baulks. "W-wait, I, uh, I don't think I-I can afford that..."

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


After being manhandled by Tsunami - for the second time - Hikari brushes herself off. She mostly tunes out Hannya as he spits his hot nonsense, though she makes a mental note of his threat to have the team shot. He was going to pay for that. A small panel of the defenestration list pops up. It's got a blank space, baby, and she writes his name.

It was obvious that Hannya and Tsunami had history. And it was equally obvious that this was not her situation to control. Tsunami's got a plan. It's a terrible plan, but if they could get the hostages safe, they could deal with the rest of it later. _Trust your team._

Hikari holds up a fist, signaling Ground Zero to hold off. This _would_ be the one time his overreaction speed isn't set to "way too fast".

Hikari shoots Tsunami a glare he's no doubt becoming familiar with. _You'd better know what you're doing. Don't **** this up._

*"Let them go, Hannya. We'll leave and Tsunami can hand you your ass in private like civilized men."*

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: Guilty
Potential: 4/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Freak: +0
Danger: +3
Savior: -1
Superior: +1
Mundane:-1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

In a China Shop: When you directly engage a threat, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
Physics? What physics: When you unleash your powers to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
The gossip mags: When you tap into the gossip and rumor of the celebrity industry for information on an important city figure, roll + Superior. On a hit, you can ask the GM questions. On a 10+, ask three. On a 7-9, ask one:
- What are they up to?
- What or who do they most care about?
- What allies do they have? Enemies?
- Where and when can I find them?
- How could I make them vulnerable to me?
On a miss, ask one anyway, but they hear about your interest in them.


Maybe it's due to the electric net that was around her messing with the comms, but Hikari's orders come through as a static-y mess. The thought of coming down like a meteor and putting an end to all this crosses his mind, only for the idea to meet a quick death as he remembers the how many people he put in danger the last time he came in big like that. There were two already injured hostages down there, so he needed a better plan than just charging in.

He holds back, and after Tsunami pulls the net off of Hikari, there's a break in the fighting as Hannya seems to start a brief monologue. Judging from Tsunami's reaction, he's not saying anything nice, but from his altitude Hannya's word don't quite reach, and he only catches every second word or so as they're picked up by Tsunami and Hikari's comms. Not that he particularly cared what the guy had to say. He was just 'a bad dude' as far as he was concerned. Admittedly the hostage taking and firing on civilians did put some serious emphasis on the bad.

Over the comms he hears Tsunami's reply and he likes what he hears. Fights should be handled without civilians in the way, and it sounded like Tsunami had history with this guy that needed to be resolved. Plus once the hostages were safe, he and Hikari could always double back and help Tsunami out. If he even needed it. From the sound of Hikari's next words, it sounded like she agreed with the plan.

GZ smiled, it was nice to have all the team members here be on the same page.

He drifts a bit lower to try get a better look at their opponent, hoping that there would be some clue in his body language as to what he's thinking. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled to reject, got an 8. Going to cancel influence and take +1 against. Rolled to try pierce Hannya's mask, rolled a 4. Marking potential. For the anniversary advance, GZ is going to pick up the Scion move "I'll show them".

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 0 

*
Sunburst, Sangha: Tiger's Curio*

The old man gives a sour look. Then he trips over one of the many cupboards he'd only moments ago opened, the precious crystal object sailing through the air to land in some gathered shawls and other bits of fabric off to your right. More angry Mandarin spews from Sangha's lips as he stands, dusting himself off with a footnote of "very bad words" where there would otherwise be a translation. "Yes yes, fine. No money. What will Sangha get for training you hmmm? A broken leg and a bad back!" he mutters as he slowly makes his way around the counter. He gives you a once over, critical in only the way your grandmother does it when you're going out in something you know she wouldn't approve of. "You destroyed a building? Probably should take training to the basement."

Without looking over his shoulder he hobbles off into the dim fog of smoke. The stairs down are rickety and worn, when you find them in the clutter, and very soon they are without handrails with a steep sharp drop on one side. The simple shop quickly opens into a vast cavernous descent, more smoke eminating from below with a glow that only grows brighter the more you descend. The going is slow, especially behind Sangha who makes no real attempt to hurry though the bottom is eventually in sight.

So is the Ley Line.

You've heard stories, for sure, about the vast magical veins that run all around San Fransapporo. You've felt their power, as a magic user, and you've seen their destructive abilities when villains try to angle in on them for whatever schemes they might have. You've never seen one in the flesh though, not until today. The air is electric, you can taste it on your tongue. Pure mana washes over the basin you find yourself in, thick with the scent of life. All around you is vegetation, rivers flow and small waterfalls feed them. The scene is serene but you know it's a lie. It's the calm before a lightning strike. Before a wild animal might lunge at you, the slow throbbing pulse of your blood moving through your veins. Beneath it all is that one single Ley Line, the floor crystal and clean. Keeping you safe from the Line itself, for surely if you were to even place a hand in it you'd be washed away. Perhaps to the Cacophony, perhaps somewhere else, perhaps simply dissolved into magic itself. Sangha, to his credit, says nothing in this moment. He simply observes, as serene and tumultuous as the air around you.


*Tsunami, Hikari, GZ, Hannya, The Rest: Crash Scene*

The air is tense for a few moments as it seems Hannya deliberates. It's hard to really tell behind the mask but finally he motions forward as the Elementals shove their hostages at you. [COLOR="#FF0000"][I]"Fine. I'll take you on your honor then. You and your flying friend. Take the hostages and leave the thief with me." He gives another motion, one of the steel Elementals dashing off into the city._ "But in case you go back on your word, I'll make sure my friends pay you back for your lies. I don't trust that one to make good on such deals. Best keep him shackled."_ The villain points up towards you Ground Zero, hollow black eyes gazing up at you. _"Go now before I change my mind. Your friend here has a duel to lose."_

*Spoiler: Ground Zero*
Show

Mark a Condition for your miss

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Damaged
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Truth be told, Miho isnt horribly upset to be told that she had been passed over as a potential apprentice for the Smith; being told that one is too competent to need a mentor holding ones hand is hardly something to take offense at; and she happens to agree, with the right support and training, Tsunami is going to be _formidable_.

Besides; spending excessive amounts of time in this sort of heat likely wouldnt do good things for her; shes happy to leave that sort of thing to those whose element it is.  More literally in this case.

As the Smith keeps talking, however, Miho feels like she's been dashed in the face with a  bucket of cold water, ambient heat notwithstanding.  What she was hearing?

I she begins abortively, atypically for her at a loss for words.  They're often the _wrong_ words, but she can usually find them.  To me, the world is one great mystery, she goes on.  Oh sure, I'm smart, I've done things with hands and mind that not many have, she says dismissively  it might seem like a great accomplishment, but shes very much aware how much she hasnt done yet, how much she has left to learn.

She tries to iterate why this is a problem.  But the more I learn, the more I discover that I have yet to learn, she goes on.  Greater exposure to her sphere of ignorance, is how she learned it.  That is part of life that appeals to me so much; if I dont know something, I can apply myself, study it, learn it, determine the rules and how they fit into the world,  she explains.

But..._magic_, she goes one, trying to keep her opinions on the subject out of her tone, I want to classify that as conditional methods of tapping potent energy sources from parallel realities, or matching harmonic variances to bring a native of such a reality into synch with ours, she explains.

But thats not what you mean, is it, the inventor goes on, stress leaking into her voice.  Im notI _cant_ just accept that there are things I have to just..._accept_, that theres a world out there of effects that have no sensible causes, thats....  She trails off.

...magical, she concludes, defeated.  How is she supposed to earn the respect of a woman whose value system is so alien to her own?  Why had she set herself up for failure like this?

Im...sorry to have wasted your time.  Thank you again for the access to your workshop, and I will be sure to tell Tsunami you have work for him, she says briskly, trying to mask her turmoil as she stands.  If only the rest of her was as numb as the legs that are just carried along for the ride by her intricately crafted, eminently non-magical armour.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions:* 
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


The situation was completely out of Hikari's control, but you'd never know it the way she saunters into Hannya's space to take custody of the hostages instead of waiting for their release. As her old friend Chelsea was fond of saying, _'Never let 'em see you sweat, baby girl.'_

Jin was fond of no-win scenarios. The old man held that there was nothing more Zen than a truly impossible challenge. When there is no right answer in a crisis, when nothing you do matters, it is what you choose to do that truly reveals who you are. Your deepest flaws, your most profound strengths. To recognize the unchangeable is to recognize what _can_ be changed. When everything else is defeat, true victory is knowing yourself.

But this is not a no-win scenario. This is an already-won. They rescued the hostages. Everything else is just details.

Passing close to Tsunami again on the way out, she flashes him a grin. *"Mission accomplished,"* she says with a wink. *"You did good. Kick his ass."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a *10* via Discord to *Comfort/support Tsunami*. Tsunami can mark potential, clear a condition, or shift Labels. Thanks to the 10+, Hikari will clear her own Angry condition.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Afraid
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +0*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola shifts on her perch uncertainly as Sangha bustles about and curses. This was all going very differently to how she imagined it might. Her fidgeting intensifies as she comes under closer scrutiny. Her cheeks glow somewhat at the comment of the destroyed building, but she gives a meek nod as he leads her down to the basement.

Descending the stairs proves to be surprisingly challenging, and she finds she needs to brace herself with a hand on one wall. As it fails to get any safer, she finds herself wondering just what she'd gotten herself into. As they grew closer to the bottom, she began to feel a pressure in the air, her skin prickling with the changing atmosphere. Reaching the bottom, she finds herself standing in awe of the leyline. She felt transfixed. The beauty of the scene before her setting her at peace just as much as the heavy weight of magic in the air set her on edge. Without knowing how long she'd been stood staring, she manages to stammer out, "I-It's... I-It's _incredible_..."

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 1
*Hold:* 2
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


Tsunami is grateful for the cooperation of his team mates, for *Hikaris* encouragement of his plan and *GZ* holding steady despite a situation that must surely be just a little tempting to crash into. Holding his gaze on *Hannya*, hes almost a little surprised but ultimately relieved when the man agrees to his plan. It does fill him with some solace that *Hannya*, even if a thug, acknowledges his honour, and is willing to take him on it.

*They wont. And I wont either.* Max assures firmly, lowering his kanabō from a ready position to rest against the ground. His gaze briefly follows the elemental that *Hannya* sends off into the city, wanting to question it, but he has a role to play now, and he wont do anything to further incense *Hannya* until the hostages are safe. With luck his teammates noticed, though either way he trusts them to keep their charges protected regardless.

Hazel eyes flick towards *Hikari* as she passes close by on her way out with the hostages, meeting her gaze momentarily. Hes almost surprised by the grin she flashes him, but it fills him with a small burst of renewed confidence along with her words. He did it. Even if *Hannya* trashes him now, they rescued those people. He trusts his team to handle the rest. The urging to _kick his ass_ does cause one corner of his mouth to quirk upwards slightly, though thankfully the mask hides it. Hes not cocky enough to assume its going to an easy fight, but he appreciates the encouragement. 

*Will do.* He responds softly to just her, his gaze returning to *Hannya* while he stands his ground quietly and resolute until there is some sizeable space between them all. Once hes fairly certain his friends are well out of reach and soon to be out of sight, he lifts his kanabō off the ground but does not move from where hes standing.

*...Shall we get started?*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Thanks to Hikari, Im going to clear *Guilty*!

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: Guilty, Angry
Potential: 4/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Freak: +0
Danger: +3
Savior: -1
Superior: +1
Mundane:-1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

In a China Shop: When you directly engage a threat, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
Physics? What physics: When you unleash your powers to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
The gossip mags: When you tap into the gossip and rumor of the celebrity industry for information on an important city figure, roll + Superior. On a hit, you can ask the GM questions. On a 10+, ask three. On a 7-9, ask one:
- What are they up to?
- What or who do they most care about?
- What allies do they have? Enemies?
- Where and when can I find them?
- How could I make them vulnerable to me?
On a miss, ask one anyway, but they hear about your interest in them.
Ill show them: When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.


GZ grits his teeth and glares down at the villain. He was getting real sick of people saying **** about him. Admittedly he had wanted more attention after coming back from the Cacophony, but all this negative press had not been what he had in mind. 

"Kick his ass Tsunami. And take a souvenir when you're done, the base is looking dull." 

Trusting Tsunami and Hikari to handle their parts, he takes off after the elemental that fled.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Marking angry as per last GM Post.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 0


Sunburst, Sangha: Before the Ley Line

The air thrums with life, the energy palpapel so close to a living source of magical energy. That silent space between words is mirrored as Sangha turns to face you, the light casting his shadow up along the vast walls that you can now see crawl with life. Vines and creepers spiral up and up with glowing beads of dew, fruits of luminescent shades hang from branches that jut from the rough walls. The panels shift, almost as if moving to a first person perspective. Not Sunburst's however, she's standing in full view bathed in the magical light.

The panel is in two, a full color spread. Sunburst in one, vulnerable and in awe, glowing in her own scintillating way, as her speech bubble hangs above her head. "I-It's... I-It's _incredible_..."

The other is a young woman of near the same age. Dark hair, rebellious eyes, a tiger's mask in one hand as the other hangs limp at her side. She'd be pretty if it weren't for the bruisers that cover her arms, mud covering legs that still ooze with blood as if some great cat had decided to take a swing at them. In the light, those eyes gleam like fire and above her head hang the same words. The same awe. *"I-It's... I-It's incredible"*

And then the panels snap back aligning to show Sangha and Sunburst. "Yes." the old man finally says, frown on his face. "What do you see in the Ley Lines, girl?"

Ronin, The Smith: The Forge

*"Time enjoyed is not time wasted. You have been a distraction, announced, but I am not unhappy you came. You are an earnest young woman, I see much of myself in you when I was your age. Stubborn, so much like Max. I am not asking you to simply accept magic. Go out, see for yourself."* With slow movements The Smith stands, motioning to one of the large series of metal shelving that lines The Forge. *"I am certain I have a pass or two for the Lines. Take one, take your friends, go beyond this world and find answers for yourselves. When you come back, tell me what you saw and if you truly believe."*

Sure enough, in the indicated draw is several such "Line Passes". Printed on a metal you can't identify simply by touch and sight, weightless as paper but as solid as steel, they gleam in the lavalight. It would probably help if you knew the symbols and what they meant, but it couldn't hurt to take one of them could it? Of the four, a moon, a flame, a bolt of lightning and a simple square mark them as different. 

Hikari, The Hostages: Leaving

The exchange goes off without a hitch as GZ takes off after the Elemental. That leaves you and your two wards with only one real question. Where do you take them to get them safe? A follow up, what do you do with them after?


Tsunami, Hannya: Showdown

Hannya watches Hikari go one way and Ground Zero go the other before finally turning their attention back to Tsunami. "_You're giving me an opening shot on you or are you hoping someone comes in with a clutch shot to finish things off like last time?"_ You can hear the sneer behind the mask. He says nothing else as the Elemental swarm descends, sharp blade like fingers slicing at you as Hannya looks to book a hasty retreat.


*Ground Zero, Elemental: On the Run*

The Elemental doesn't seem in much of a hurry as it takes off until it notices you trailing behind it. Then it starts to hurry, far and fast away towards the Bay District with haste. It makes no real moves to impede you or really hurt or harm anything or anyone in the way. It's sole mission seems to just get as far as possible from Hannya as it's able. Which is quite far as it comes to a screeching, spark filled stop in the middle of a busy street. Cars slam on their breaks and swerve to avoid the creature before it moves to lift one such vehicle up and toss it at you with its occupants screaming all the while.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Damaged
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Forestalled by the Smith's words, Miho remains as the massive artificer explains her intentions.  Sheis giving Miho a chance to prove herself, earn the respect she desperately craves from this great hero?

The comment about being much like the Smith herself nearly leaves her speechless, but there's something in those words that is outside her experience, and as always she doesn't like not knowing what was going on.

The Lines? she repeats, making of it a question.  This isn't a facet of life in San Fransapporo that she has given much credit to in the past, and therefore isn't all familiar with what the Smith is referring to, unlike several of her teammates would be, she's sure.  Her gauntleted hand reaches out and delicately takes one of the proffered strips; no deliberation is required, of course; the lightning bolt comes easily to hand.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Afraid
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  +0*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola shakes her head a little, trying to fully comprehend the sight before her. "It's... Uh, there's... It's so full of... Of _life_..." She finds herself feeling flush with an almost cloying heat, "It's like, uh, it's like it's bursting out. _Making_ everything grow near it with it's, uh ,with it's energy."

She manages to tear her gaze away, looking at the verdant plant life surrounding the magical source with a new realisation. "... There's, uh, there's no natural light down here. The, uh, the plants shouldn't be able to grow..."

Lanuola's attention turns back to Sangha, struggling to find him for a moment after having looked into the brilliance of the leyline. Unbeknownst to her, her eyes had turned to a brilliant white as they shone with reflected power. "It... It seems dangerous... That, uh, that much power... If, uh, if it were directed it'd, uh, it'd be really..." She struggles for a few moments to find an appropriate word, before finishing lamely, "Umm... Powerful..."

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


After checking to make sure White Sparrow and the judge were both physically unharmed, Hikari escorts them down the street back in the general direction they came from. It would be faster to take them on Sakura, but after everything they'd been through, better to take it easy. As they walk, she takes the opportunity to ask some questions. *"White Sparrow, Snow Fox told me about how you gave yourself up to tend the wounded. I admire that kind of leadership. Of course, sparrows are clever birds. Having a pair of eyes on the inside never hurts. What can you tell me about what happened inside? Did either of you see or hear anything strange?"*

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Ronin, The Smith: The Forge*

*"How long have you lived in this city, girl?"* The Smith asks a little skeptically as she moves with plodding steps back towards her anvil. *"The Ley Lines. They can be traveled like any simple road. So long as you have the pass and the means to do so, you may travel them as you wish. Any one of those three will show you a world beyond anything you could ever dream of. Return to me with a trophy from your travels. Then we can discuss how I might help you."*


*Sunburst, Sangha: Beneath the Store*

Sangha nods, glancing up at the spiraling vines and creepers. "That's the power of the Ley Lines. The glow it casts is filled with the same life. If you knew how to channel it's energy you wouldn't even need to eat or sleep so close to one. But it's a deceptive light. It'd burn you up inside, your mind and your spirit. It'd leave you a husk...or worse." He then turns with another nod though motions towards your hands. "Perhaps we should get you away from it, no telling what might happen if you and it collided. A weapon out of this could take out the whole city. Maybe more. You saw what you needed to see in it. The first step in training your powers is to know this. There is always something larger, more dangerous, than you. Your power is a drop in the ocean next to this. To be humble is to know your limits, and from there you work inward towards self perfection. You're not a danger, only to what seems immediate. But that passes. You can control it."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Some obvious label shifting here. If you accept, Danger down and Superior up. Or roll to reject.



*Hikari, Hostages: Elsewhere*

The Judge remains silent as you walk though the reason seems rather clear once White Sparrow speaks. "I appreciate the...unorthodox recovery effort. I find myself surprised you were not here with Jin Hikari, I had heard you'd parted ways but I couldn't fathom the rumors were true. I saw plenty though not much that seems relevant. Hannya and his men came in and took control of the building rather quickly. From their training I suspect many of his men were trained in military procedures, if not former military themselves. By the time I gave myself over they were already nearing their goal."

She motions to the Judge who bristles further. "The honorable Judge here has had some dealings the Guardians were aware of and monitoring for some time. It would seem the apartment complex was built on someone's dime and the Judge was given over to making sure it was filled and staffed with large names. Donors if you will. The Cleric's finger prints are all over this, Hannya was looking through the Judge's files in hoping to find a paper trail leading back to the Warlord. You and your team disrupted that. We have reason to suspect that the Rogue's Constellations were using the apartments as their base of operations though none were present to stop Hannya. The Judge seems to think that was a lie to keep him in line. He promised to cooperate with the Guardians if we could get him free. I volunteered. The Guardians need as many feathers in their cap ever since the schism. If you have any other questions I will happily answer them for you however I have my own duties to attend to and I would not wish to leave my team in the stewardship of Snow Fox for long."

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Damaged
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Ronin blinks, mentally realigning herself.  Travel...the Ley Lines?  The connotation hadn't immediately leapt to mind, any more than she would have thought of the hydroelectric network if someone said to travel the Grid.  They are a natural source of power, like geothermal energy; the only real difference is the great deal of superstition that surrounds them, usually spouted by

Oh.

The Smith is telling her...that sometimes stories are true?  That one can travel along a 'river of energy' like it was a river in truth, falling through the cracks into other worlds?

Her coldly logical brain wants to reject this on principle, but is arrested by the source.  She holds the Smith in _deepest_ respect, and as hard as it is to swallow, she can't just reject the concept out of hand when proposed to her by such an august personage.

My apologies for not understanding the reference.  Her reasons notwithstanding, she is supposed to be more than a little smart; she should have put two and two together.

Recalling her helmet, she immediately starts to feel cooler as her climate control has a sealed system to work with.  *I will confer with the rest of Yami no Yojimbo, see who is able to accompany me on this,* she hesitates a bare moment.

*quest,* she concludes.  Accompany, advise, ideally explain just how exactly one is supposed to travel a ley line.

Respectfully taking her leave, she leaves the Smith to her work and returns to the city at large, leaving the workshop of molten rock and archaic implements behind.

_Magic_.  That is not something that meshes with her science brain, and she shakes her head vigorously.  She will follow up on mystic mumbo jumbo later; she has that meeting with Sidis coming up soon, and science brain is where thats at.

Fortunately, there is bound to be some good news to cleanse her mental palate.  She has _[Chisei_ run a search for any press on their hostage rescue effort.  It had done a lot for Ls frame of mind to come out of that without having destroyed anything, and she cant wait to see if theres any positive press yet that could further her own cause.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Afraid
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola nods, a serious expression on her face as she listens to Sangha's words. He was absolutely right, the Ley Line was practically _bursting_ with power and she didn't doubt for a second that someone would be able to level cities with the power it contained. In a strange way, it was almost comforting to know that such an accepted part of the city's architecture had that potential. It gave her hope that the same could be true of her.

Sangha's gesture toward her hands makes her glance down, and she becomes aware of the rippling light playing across the surface of her skin. The patterns put her in mind of reflections off of water, and she turned her hands over in wonder at her unwitting display. Nodding her agreement, she asks "Umm, so, uh, back upstairs..?"

Following his lead, she sheepishly adds, "U-umm, what you said about knowing your, uh, your limits..? I, uh, I don't actually know where mine are... I've, uh, I've never tried pushing to, uh, to them."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Accepting the shift. Between the events of the morning, and the way Sangha brought it up, Lanuola's inclined to agree with him.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


The hair on the back of Maxs neck stands up as the elementals abruptly swarm in, and his eyes narrow as he sees *Hannya* turn to run. He doesn't warrant the taunting words previous with any verbal response, resorting to simple action instead. Releasing the pent up energy in his limbs, the kanabō swings out and slams into the first steel construct directly in front of him, smashing it into the next one and clearing a momentary path. Max jolts forward with a burst of vapor, jumping and springing off the first few elementals until hes clear. He closes the distance between himself and *Hannya* rapidly, but he int looking for an extended fight. He wants this done _now_.

Hooking his thumb under a shoulder plate, Tsunami activates a hidden mechanism. With percussive chorus of metal on metal and a roar of steam, his armour plating abruptly disengages from each other and from him, the plates violently flying forward. Instead of forming a wall as was the original intent, the slabs of weighty metal hit *Hannya* first and begin to cover and stack onto him instead in rapid succession.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spending 1 *Hold* to _cross the distance_ between Max and Hannya. Spending my 1 *Gadget* to try and catch/weigh him down. Rolled for *Unleash* +Superior and got a *12*.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


At the mention of Jin's name, a memory flits across Hikari's eyes. A vision of the past. A single panel, in washed out colors, show her kneeling on the floor, head bowed while Jin stands, his back to her. _"Master, I'm sorry!" "Leave me! I have no more use for the likes of you. You are cast out."_

Hikari shoves the memory aside, and the panels return to her walking with White Sparrow, but the rest of what the other hero has to say is hardly less pleasant. *"Thanks for reminding me why we don't play for the same team."* Hikari gives the Judge a baleful sidelong glance. _Click!_ Another panel shows the ever-lengthening Defenestration List, with Judge Matias's name in the newest spot. *"What do the Guardians get out of protecting a Warlord flunky?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a *1* to *pierce* White Sparrow's mask. Helloooooo potential.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: Guilty, Angry
Potential: 5/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Freak: +0
Danger: +3
Savior: -1
Superior: +1
Mundane:-1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

In a China Shop: When you directly engage a threat, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
Physics? What physics: When you unleash your powers to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
The gossip mags: When you tap into the gossip and rumor of the celebrity industry for information on an important city figure, roll + Superior. On a hit, you can ask the GM questions. On a 10+, ask three. On a 7-9, ask one:
- What are they up to?
- What or who do they most care about?
- What allies do they have? Enemies?
- Where and when can I find them?
- How could I make them vulnerable to me?
On a miss, ask one anyway, but they hear about your interest in them.
Ill show them: When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.


GZ is flying high before he sees the elemental notice him and pick up the pace. Increasing his own speed he comes down low, chasing but not getting to close, in the slim hope that he may be able to heard it away from the crowds it's running through. That hope is dashed against the rocks when it comes to a stop in the middle of a street, and throws a car at him.

"The elemental's attacking in the streets!" He calls out across the comms as he reflexively rolls aside to avoid the car. 

The need to stop the car registering a moment later as it had almost passed him. He does his best to fight against his momentum, turning midair to reach out for the car, stretching out his arm as far as it can go. All he needs is a fingertip to make contact with the airborne vehicle. Just one fingertip...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled to Defend. Got a 5, marking potential.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Ronin, The Smith: The Forge*

The Smith cordially though bluntly gives a goodbye and with a teleport you're back on the street. The hostage situation seems to have been resolved, the news showing the Guardians taking most of the credit while there's quite a lot about your, and the team's, wild actions with unflattering social media to go along with it. The fact is however, despite some hiccups, you saved the day. Not the Guardians. Much could be said about the team work, much more could be said on how the Guardians handled the situation so poorly that you needed to step in. The less on both probably the better however.

The meeting with Sidis looms and with no sign from the team just yet it might be wise to prepare. This is, after all, not an every day event. Sidis is quite cagey on who he lets into his private time considering so much of his time is spent in the public. Looking your best, and not in your armor, is probably going to go a long way to making him feel at ease. Where do you go? Who do you consult, not on the team, for such fashion nightmares? When you were under the thumb of your father and The Warrior they had people for that. Do you still keep in contact with some of them?


*Sunburst, Sangha: The Ley Line*

Sangha shrugs though moves to the stairs, slower going up than he was going down. "Probably best not to test them out here. There's places outside the city we could go if you wanted to truly let loose. Might be for the best to go there just in general if you're worried you can't keep up." He's huffing and puffing by the time he finds somewhere to sit, leaning on a dusty counter to catch his breath. 

"Before that, you need to experiment with that trinket of yours. You can keep it...things like that have a way of getting back here when people don't need them anymore. If you feel bad for not paying, stop by and take me to the park some time. I'm out of shape and war is coming to the streets." he grumbles, the old hero finally looking his age as he sits sweaty and tired. "If you got nothing else, run along. You're too young to waste your time here."

Do you have anything else? If not, where would you go?


*Hikari, White Sparrow, The Judge: The Street*

White Sparrow can't help but turn her nose up at the dismissal, stung by it for sure. "We can't all act freely, Hikari. Sometimes it is wise to have limits, the consequences for going wild are steep indeed." The question gets another chilly look, this not going the way the formally alive hero seems to have thought it would. "Peace. Or it would have until The Storm King. The Guardians looked the other way on many things to keep the peace here. The Warlords are not the only ones buying out politicians and people in the rungs of power. There is a war raging you cannot see and that I am not a part of. When The Weather Report was brought low it destabilized the city, a Pillar removed. Now the city seeks to right itself once more and we teeter on the brink of open conflict the likes of which the city hasn't seen since...." She pauses, frowning before looking about. As if something was amiss, her eyes wide, something truly amiss then.

"Since the Warlords were established...their war to right the wrongs of others. You know your history yes? The Warlords were established after the brutality of the Silver Age's villains. How quick we forget..." she muses, still seeming quite unsettled as she seems to almost withdraw inward. "A wave...a wave rises, Hikari. The Storm King was just the start, something larger...something more dangerous was born from that tumultuous moment. It awoke the darkness buried in Karakuri Town. Something deep." Her eyes return to you, wider than before, black throughout. "You bare it's darkness. You have seen its tragedy. You...we must get away!" she hisses, grabbing for the Judge in her flight though her injuries and stress catch up with her before you can and White Sparrow collapses in a heap.


*Tsunami, Hannya: The Fight*

With steam and surprise, Hannya lets out a shout as he stumbles. Legs snatching him first as he goes falling forward before the wind is struck out of him by the chest plate. It's not enough to immobilize him, evidenced as he starts to crawl with screeching metal on pavement, but it's certainly enough to keep him here for as long as you need. Which might be a bit as the Elementals rally in place of where you were only moments before with long bladed fingers where you were standing.

They turn on you quickly however as Hannya barks an order through gritted teeth. _"Get him you fools!! Geeet hiiiiiim!!"_ The Elementals are nothing if not dutiful, swarming forward upon you once again. They'll clear the distance soon enough. In your ear you hear the crackle of Ground Zero, something about the Elemental he's chasing attacking too. If ther was only a way to help the both of you right where you are. What do you do?


*Ground Zero, A Motor Accident: The Fight 2*

You get more than a fingertip as the car hits you bodily, too extended to catch in and too wide a target for it to sail past you. It doesn't hurt of course but you lack the ability to stop its momentum as you and the car cash into the street below. Luckily you're there to break its fall, the impact reverberating through you with the car crunching on top of you. You hear some powerful pops on the way down, the airbags obviously deploying once you got hit. If only they put them on the outside. The screams of terror are still coming from the car so at least it seems no one is too injured.

You see, in the distance, from where you're laying that the Elemental seems to have given up on running and instead moved to another car as civilians scatter every which way. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

That'll be a powerful blow for you. Even if it's not painful you still got hit by a car.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Afraid
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola nods her understanding to Sangha's suggestion. "Outside the, uh, the city makes a lot of sense. Umm, are, uh, are you ok..?" She hovers uncertainly beside the elderly man as he regains his breath.

At Sangha's direction, she turns her attention back to the prism in her hands. "Umm, I'll, uh, I'll try to. I guess, uh, I guess I'll try firing beams through it..?" She blinks, then looks up in alarm, "Wait, war..? What do you mean?" It's then that her phone starts singing out, reminding her she needed to get to her Kintsugi meeting. "U-umm, right, uh, I'll, uh, I'll see you later!"

Turning to leave, she offered a final wave goodbye, then hurried onward to her meeting.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


With *Hannya* reduced to a literal crawl, Tsunami closes the rest of the distance in the blink of an eye. He knows he only has a moment before the Elementals close in on him, especially with *Hannya* screaming for them. Theres a buzz in his ear with *GZs* voice, and he definitely hears the word elemental again. He could use his drones to try and keep the Elementals at bay, but even that would take a moment too long to organize.

Hes banking on what hes observed earlier, and on what he learned the last time they fought. His boot lands on *Hannyas* back, further pinning the man down, while Max tugs his own mask down, letting it hang loosely around his neck. Reaching down, he wrenches *Hannyas* mask off next, lifting it to his own face instead while using his kanabō to pin the mans head down to the ground.

*Elementals, cease all hostilities!* Tsunami barks into the mask.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spending final *Hold* to _disarm them._ Max is removing Hannyas weapon of controlling the Elementals.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Damaged
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Flying back to her neighbourhood, heading for one of the rotating locations she has for a more or less out of sight armour transformation, Ronin has _Chisei_ bring up a summary of the news coverage of the hostage situation's resolution.  The success of the operation being attributed to the Junior Guardian is as she expected; she ceded that to them after all, and just a positive assist from _Yami no Yojimbo_ is a good start on rehabilitating their reputation.

Except...there isn't anything really positive reported about their involvement.  Despite Sunburst's amazing performance in protecting everyone and freeing the hostages pretty much singlehandedly, despite intel gathered and a successful defeat of the villain that involved the JGs not in the least...the coverage focuses on the extremely poorly received, dangerous, and deliberately caused damage to public property during the chase.

_Chisei_ is obligated to pilot the armour for a minute; there is far too much profanity that needed to be shrieked to focus on anything so minor as staying aloft, and black censor bars feature heavily in the speech bubbles trailing the armour in flight.

Taking a moment to run through a meditation exercise, Ronin calms herself enough to begin thinking clearly.  The team, far-flung as it is, needs to hold together or they could fall apart in the face of such continuing negative press.  The tips and tricks she has picked up from psychology articles seems to have worked wonders when speaking with L; she is going to have to employ the same for the rest of the team.

Dictating to _Chisei_, she starts to send out messages to the rest of the team.  In person would probably be better, of course, but she has her own important meeting to get ready for, and to be fair, not trying to seem understanding in person is a plus for her.  Hopefully she will get replies from people when they have a chance to do so; she understands what it's like to have one's hands full.

_Tsunami; we got all the hostages out, no one was injured.  You were inspiring; taking off after the baddie without hesitation, using your tech to support your efforts so seamlessly with your powers.  And that single combat?  You're everything I hope to be someday as a hero. _ 

One away.  She considers messaging Hikari; whether the other girl has taken note of it or not, Ronin hasn't actually directly spoken to her since her inconvenient absence that allowed Silk to kick all their asses back on the Island.  

Nah.  She can wait.

Ground Zero, on the other hand....

_Zero.

You are headstrong, destructive, and I can hardly imagine you being more of a menace if you were deliberately trying to do so.  You call yourself a hero; I'm not sure you should be allowed off a leash.  You can't be trusted to run around unsupervised; you will meet me at the attached time and coordinates, dressed neatly and professionally and on your best behaviour, or so help me I will find a way to stuff you back into the dimension you crawled out of._

You don't use pretty words on an untrained dog; you attach a chain to its collar until it can be taught to behave.

That one at least felt _very_ satisfying.

Landing in a small park a few blocks from her house, into a concealing copse of trees, she slips between the trunks until she's behind a massive, decorative boulder just beside a paved path.  Triggering the armour's transformation, in a few moments she's seated in her mobility chair.  While there a few functions of the suit that were damaged in the hostage extraction that she'll need to fix sooner rather than later, they will have to wait until after her meeting; fortunately, they're not anything that will interfere with the suit when it's in this form.

One more call to make, this one is important.  And is going to be an actual call, to boot.  Fishing out her HUD glasses, she slides them onto her face and makes her call.

_"Miho! How's my favorite girl on wheels doing?"_ Erika is, without a doubt, Miho's best meat friend (the title of best ever friend of course goes to _Chisei_) and has been super supportive of her since pretty much the moment they met.  Miho feels a bit guilty over how long it's been since they've last talked, though.

_Ups and downs, you know how it is,_  Miho replies.  _Look, I was hoping you could do me a favour?  I've got this important dinner meeting thing coming up this evening, and I kinda need your expertise on what to wear so he doesn't think I don't know how to dress properly._  The fact that she needs help with this is suggestive, but whatever.  _Do you think,_

There's a wash of air that ruffles her bangs, and Erika is standing in front of her, phone still to her ear.  "Shut. UP.  You have a _date??_," she squeals, her far-too-pretty face lighting up with excitement.

It's...not a date, Miho replies, her cheeks colouring faintly with embarrassment as she ends the now-unnecessary phone call.  Erika is also Kitsune, a minor teleporting and empathic hero that was, to be fair, critical to Miho at a very dark time in her life.  The fact that this near-goddess considers her a friend, despite the fact that Erika is a few years older than her to boot, is still hard to believe sometimes.  I just need your help...please?  I want to make a good impression.

She hopes she isn't going to regret this; Erika has been on her for a while now to do a makeover.  Not that there's been anything wrong with her up until now...has there?



*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Hokay, here we go!

Comfort and Support Tsunami with White Lies: *7* 
Telling Ground Zero who he is (Ronin has influence over him), shifting Danger up and Savior down.  Roll if he wants to reject.
And then taking advantage of her influence over him to inflict a Condition.  GZ is now Afraid that she's going to put him back into the Elemental realm.  Ronin no longer has Influence over GZ.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Ronin and Kitsune: Tiger's Pavilion* 

Kitsune directs you to the Tiger's Pavilion, the one stop shop for pretty much everything in San Fransapporo if you just knew where to look. Luckily Kitsune is among that number and she's waiting for you at one of the many tram stops that dot the Pavilion and its glitzy neon lights and exotic smells. _"There you are. I made some calls, got you in last minute at a boutique not far from here but we'll have to hurry. They offer some of the best services in the city, très exigeant. You're probably not going to want to eat before your not-a-date, we can use the time to catch up."_

True to her words, the boutique isn't far, a small hole in the wall leading to a cramped waiting room and then into a similarly cramped dressing room. A small domino mask is hard to miss in the sole window of the place, an easier indicator that meta-human business was kept confidential on premises. The ladies are old, exacting and errandgirls run about the place fetching clothing and makeup and any other kind of truss or tress you might need. Kitsune herself finds a place to sit out of the way, trying to be as much furnatiure as anything else so as not to get swept up or upset the flow. _"So, are you going to tell me what this not-a-date is or can I start guessing? Is it a moonlit rendezvous with that limber Lion you've got with you?"_


*Tsunami and Sunburst*

The fight is over and not a moment too soon for you Tsunami, the elementals coming to a halt before disappearing into shadowy wisps. Twilight Archer, a member of the Guardians, is on the scene in a suspiciously quick amount of time. As if they were there for the whole fight really. They seem brusque as they take Hannya off your hands though seem utterly unconcerned with your mask or (for that matter) Hannya's. With only really a few annoyed words in regards to your team's lack of self control, Twilight Archer gathers the villain and departs.

What happened to the rest of the team is soon answered by a text from Ronin. Some positive words for you, not so positive words for Ground Zero despite your own personal efforts to motivate him. The others had their own missions, GZ with an elemental that you can only guess is gone like the rest, and Hikari with the hostages. Probably not your scene there. The best bet would be to return to the team's base if for no other reason than...that's kind of where you live. Maybe Xiua's finally sent you a message? At the very least, considering the time of day, the team might return to touch base before going off on their day to day activities. 

*Spoiler: Tsunami*
Show

Ronin got a 7 on their Comfort/Support. You get to either open up or not


The same goes for you, other than the rather harsh words from Ronin in regards to Ground Zero there's not much in the message waiting for you after you get out of your Kintsugi meeting. No mention of Hikari or what Ronin might be up to on top of the others. The fog of war is insurmountable at times. The best way to get abreast of the situation would be back to the base, it was the most likely place to find Tsunami at the very least, Ronin as well as often as not. Home might be calling as well but the day is still fairly young. Your feet find themselves moving to the base, a riverside locations that teleportals are all to quick to bring you to.

*Cindersnap,others: The Monsoon*

The panels move to a new location now, not yet seen in Yami no Yojimbo as more than set dressing. The Monsoon stands as the largest building in the entire metro-area by mandate, a shining beacon of overgrown gardens and modern architecture to symbolize the unity of the Three Pillars and act as a neutral grand for heroes and villains throughout the city. That neutrality was shattered six months ago in what was dubbed The Ballroom Blitz, when agents of a powerful witch coven brought violence to the Monsoon's halls. The damage has long since been repaired but now more than ever the Monsoon is guarded by its own private forces, the police of the Three Pillars.

In one of the many boardrooms, several heroes sit. The first is identified as Cindersnap, a former member of The Worst Generation turned rising star of the Monsoon's private forces. Clad in smart business suit and flaming red hair pulled back in a no nonsense pony tail, she is all stern lines and hard surfaces. Alongside her sits Rapid Snake in one of Wukong Industry's full body raid suits in blacks and venomous greens, Curadora in her white and gold remodeling of her former Bruja's outfit and Delta, another of the Monsoon's up and coming in a suit much like Cindersnap's. Other faces line screens along the perimeter of the room.

"The Constellations are on the move, it would seem our informant wasn't blowing smoke up our backsides." Cindersnap is seen saying once everyone is introduced. "That can only mean that their assault on Monkey Island went south."

"So they didn't get the key?" Delta pipes up, glancing between the people actually seated.

"It would seem not, considering Polaris has been confirmed in hospital I would think whatever deal was worked out turned sour. The rest of the team has been dispatched to retrieve it though my source doesn't seem to have any idea where it is either. If we could get our hands on it, it'd go a long way to upping our combat readiness." Cindersnap continues, looking around at the screens. "They're after the Yami no Yojimbo. I can only guess they somehow managed to get it during the dust up."

A collective murmur spills from the screens and the others in the room.

_"The Yojimbo received nothing from us, the key was kept secure until it was stolen."_ Rapid Snake interjects, fingers rapping against the table. _"And they'll receive nothing from the sounds of it."_

A collective affirmation ripples through the space though Cindersnap's lips turn into a deep scowl. 

"They retrieved the device from our operative in the Authority, she gave her life for it. They at least get a thank you for keeping it safe. Lightbringer herself moved on them, it was no small feat they got it away without even knowing what it was. We all agreed to draw in as many people as we could here. We at least have to approach them and see what they're really up to. If they have the Repository then they're ahead of us on that front. " Cindersnap matches Rapid Snake's own finger tapping, brows knitting to match her scowl. "I'll do it myself if I have to. Our goal is vast, we need them if we're going to overthrow the Pillars and fill it with something better. Kintsugi has backed us already. War's coming to the streets, Kusanagi has to be there to meet them. It's the only way we're getting a jump on this."

Silence moves over the room this time as glances are exchanged. "Fine then." Cindersnap finally says as she stands from her chair. "The rest of you can talk things out, I'll handle this on my own. I'll take them out or take them into the fold."

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Afraid
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola finds herself unwilling to head home just yet. She didn't particularly want to find out what her parents thought of her latest escapades, besides which, her Kintsugi meetings often left her feeling kind've drained. She pulls her phone out of her pocket as she walks away from the Kintsugi building, re-reading the group text Miho had sent out. It sounded like a lot had happened away from the building she'd been protecting. She... Should probably get caught up on that... Tapping her phone case rapidly a couple of times, she eventually pockets it and sets off for the nearest teleportal.

The panels blur together as she travels through the portal, a shimmer effect providing the only boundary between the disparate locations. The next panel shows her standing alone in the arrival room, standing uncertainly and looking around. The perspective is distant, making her look small in the face of the empty space. "... H-hello? A-anyone here..?"

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Damaged
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Swept up in the whirlwind of enthusiasm that is her friend Erika, Miho feels small, plain, and rather insufficient when compared to her gorgeous, vibrant companion.  She's generally dressed for function rather than form, and is painfully aware of how thin her useless legs are; even the laboriously mapped external manipulation of her legs by the armour has only served to slow the withering process of otherwise unused muscles.

So, being in a..._boutique_ is a very foreign experience for her.  Getting blown through the front window of one a couple of weeks back while in armour hardly counts, after all.  She's very self-conscious about all the attention that is being paid to her..._appearance,_ of all things  but that's before Erika skillfully drives that all out of her head with a well-targeted thrust of inquiry.

What?  No!, she exclaims, faintly mortified.  I told you, it's not a date.  Or a 'rendezvous' of any sort!  I'm not looking for anything like that, you of all people know me better than that.  There, decisive, unambiguous.  And he and his family are leaving town shortly anyhow, she blurts out, completely undermining any ground she might have made up.  She _isn't_ looking for any sort of emotional entanglement with anyone; why does Mosi have to be so..._pretty?_

*Anyhow*, it's not like that, she goes on, trying to ignore the faintly skeptical look on her friend's face.  It's a professional meeting!  I not only met, but managed to get invited to a private dinner with..._William Sidis_.  She's talked about him before to Erika  truth be told, 'fangirled' would be a more accurate if less dignified term  and she's sure her friend will be just as excited as she is.

Well...almost.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


As White Sparrow monologues, the panels alternate between her and Hikari, who isn't taking kindly to being lectured at. She rolls her eyes and grinds her teeth while the other hero recites history to her as if she didn't know. As if she hadn't been part of that pillar brought low. As if she hadn't _been there_ when the Storm King had returned, ripping a wound in the sky to pour out an endless storm, a maelstrom the likes of which San Fransapporo had never seen before! Like she hadn't lost friends in the war that followed. Talking to her like she's _other people_.

And then she brings up _Karakuri Town_, like an undead girl looking to get laid to rest. _She's even worse than Snow Fox!_ Hikari's blood is set to boiling, and she feels that familiar itch in her fingers. She resists the urge to draw her sword, until the other hero turns those inky black eyes on her and chills her blood in her veins. As White Sparrow tries to flee, Hikari's reserve cracks like ice.

Racing to her side, Hikari hauls her up by her collar to look into her face. She's not gentle about it. *"Oh no you don't! You don't get to pull that oracle crap on me! You think you know where I've been? Then tell me, with all your wisdom from beyond the grave, what did I see?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a *4* on Discord to *provoke* White Sparrow. Marking potential, bringing Hikari to 4/5, and marking Angry per GM's instructions.

----------


## Catastrophic_B

Ground Zero
Conditions: Guilty, Angry, Afraid
Potential: 1/5

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

Freak: +0
Danger: +3
Savior: 0
Superior: +1
Mundane:-2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

In a China Shop: When you directly engage a threat, you can cause significant collateral damage to your environment to choose an additional option, even on a miss.
Physics? What physics: When you unleash your powers to barrel through an insurmountable barrier, roll + Danger instead of + Freak.
The gossip mags: When you tap into the gossip and rumor of the celebrity industry for information on an important city figure, roll + Superior. On a hit, you can ask the GM questions. On a 10+, ask three. On a 7-9, ask one:
- What are they up to?
- What or who do they most care about?
- What allies do they have? Enemies?
- Where and when can I find them?
- How could I make them vulnerable to me?
On a miss, ask one anyway, but they hear about your interest in them.
There when it matters: When you defend someone, on a hit you can hold 1 instead of choosing one from the list. Spend your hold when they are in danger later to arrive on the scene ready to help.
Ill show them: When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.


GZ lifts the car off up and quickly rolls out from under it, getting ready for the elementals next assault, only for his metallic foe to fade away into mist. When half a minute passed without the elemental reappearing to throw more cars, he let himself breath a sigh of relief. It looks like Tsunami had handled everything on his end just in time.

"Elemental's gone on my end. I don't know what you did Tsu, but it worked. Good job," He says into his communicator.

As he walks away from the scene, his phone buzzes, a message from Ronin, with her saying a lot of the same sh*t as Twilight. Something he was getting real sick of hearing. The threat to send him back into the Cacophony is original though, and if anyone of the team could do it, it would be Ronin. The thought of ending up back there sends a brief chill down his spine. He sends back two messages, the first is an emoji of a hand with the middle finger raised, and the second simply reads "I'll be there." He would be there alright, heck he'll even dress nicely for the occasion, but if Ronin thought that was the best way to get him to play nice, she had another thing coming.

But for now he was content to head back to the base and see if he could nap for a while. It was still early but the day was already a mess and he couldn't wait for it to be over.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Had 5 potential saved up when I made my last post, cashing that in for a Playbook move, taking There When it Matters. Not something he's been known for, but something he'll be trying to do. Rolled a 5 for the powerful blow, marking potential. Rolled a 7 to Reject Ronin's Influence, shifting Mundane down and Saviour up, as he did just save a car full of people (messy though it may have been). Marking Afraid from Ronin taking advantage of Influence. Will also be giving Ronin the position of Rival.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* 
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.



*Good. Thanks.* He answers *GZ* with audible relief when his teammate confirms the other Elemental is gone. *Hannyas down. Were done.* He confirms for *GZ* and the others.

Tsunami cant help being suspicious of just how quickly *Twilight Archer* appears, though he hates that he must be guarded towards other heroes. Max holds his grounds in face of *Archers* snippiness, neither accepting the criticism outright nor arguing on the matter, having no interest in escalating the situation with needless bickering. He allows *Hannya* to be taken off his hands, finding himself now in possession of _two_ masks it seems, rather than having relinquished _his_ back to the villain. 

Hes quick to check his phone, keen to know if all the hostages and civilians are safe. Thankfully *Ronins* message removes the need to send one of his own out in inquiry, but he is caught somewhat by surprise. For as much as Max wants to be a hero, a good man, and a student that makes his teacher proud, hes abysmal at accepting compliments, and unused to receiving them. _Or realizing hes receiving them, Max imagines Xiua might point out._ 

The praise is glowing, especially coming from someone Max admires and honestly feels inadequate next to. So glowing, instinctively he struggles to believe the words are true; *Ronin* is inspired? By _him_ and his tech? Despite ill-learned behaviours of self-doubt and deprecation, he believes even more strongly that *Ronin* wouldnt lie to him. Thankfully no one is around to witness him flustered, and the blush is gone by the time he reaches the base anyway, which is where he takes himself while distractedly struggling to answer the text.

_<Great job with the hostages, that was a lot we left you with. Thank you. I couldnt have got that done that if I didnt trust you to handle as much as you did, but I knew you had it. If Ive inspired you, Im honoured. But I think inspiration is a word better kept for you. Youre every bit as much a hero as I am, you shouldnt think otherwise.>_

He tries to keep it short, fail, before he overthinks too much, fail, but honestly hes at a bit of a loss for how to appropriately respond to such kind words. At least he doesnt have to respond to that kind of praise _in person_. Still, he ends up worrying afterwards. Was that too long? Too short? Does it sound too sappy? Or abrupt? Text doesnt convey tone well, not that hes much better verbally either when it comes to _feelings_ and such. But he really does appreciate her words. So he adds another:

_<Thank you.>_

A minute later, for good measure. Hes not sure if thats better or worse. Maybe he should have just left it at that from the beginning. But he stops himself from doing anything more lest he become even more awkward a human being.

The base is quiet when he first arrives. But not empty. It seems like *GZ* is trying to nap. While in Maxs mind theres no time for slacking off, he also doesnt have anything for *GZ* to do, so he lets his teammate rest, moving off to his forge instead. Rest is important in the end, at least for other people. Max struggles to allow himself any down time, however. Once in his workshop, he removes the remaining frame of his armour so he can already start working on replacing the missing plates with standard ones until he can recreate or re-engineer the shield prototype. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

When he hears the portal activating later, he realizes more time has passed than he was initially aware of. When was the last time he drank anything? Its probably time for a break. Exiting the forge, Max appears in the main room, now wearing just a tank top and a soot-stained jumpsuit, the top half of which simply hangs loosely around his waist. The lack of apron suggests hes not in full on smithing mode at the moment however.

*Hey,* Max greets *Sunburst* simply, but his tone is friendly enough, for Max. As soon as he speaks, hes aware of the unusual quiet in the room. Its empty in the base aside from them, but its more than that. Something in her stance seems... uncertain. As though shes a guest in the place shes just entered. But shes not, shes a teammate! Hes not sure what that means just yet, but he tries to remain attuned to it. Hes had time to wind down from his own awkwardness earlier.

*I... think its just me right now,* He answers her question first so as not to let silence creep in, wiping his hands idly on the sides of his tank before gesturing to casually beckon or welcome her further into the base. He offers a small smile of encouragement, though with the rarity of a Max smile it is still hopefully worth something.

He is (sub?)consciously aware that most of the team probably dont ever come to the base looking to just _hang out_ with him, and though hes not sure who she might have been _hoping_ to find, hes here now, and he certainly doesnt want any of his team to feel less than appreciated. *I heard from Ronin, that you two got all the hostages out earlier, no injuries. Thats great to hear. Awesome job with that, and the barrier before. Really saved the day with that. A lot of people will live thanks to you. And it was a huge relief being able to count on you when I went after Hannya with the others. So thank you,* He dips his head to her in acknowledgement and gratitude.

*Anyway. Everything alright?*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Clearing *Angry* thanks to Ronins Comfort roll! Hopefully that counts enough as 'opening up'. Also rolled *10* to *Support* Sunburst! So going to clear *Insecure* too.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola breaks into a smile when she sees Max walk into the room. She raises a hand briefly in response to his greeting, "H-hey"

At his encouragement, she walks further in, taking a seat on one of the sofas. Her posture isn't entirely relaxed, she's sat near the edge of the seat rather than leaning back into it, but some of her tension has left her body now that she's no longer the only one present. When Max starts praising her actions in the hostage situation, she starts fidgeting, her cheeks flushing. "U-umm, thanks... I, uh..." She shakes her head a little, trying to allow herself to accept the praise being offered, "Th-thanks. It, uh, it felt really good to, uh, to have helped like that."

She nods a couple of times as Max asks after her well-being, "U-umm, yeah. I'm, uh, I'm doing ok. I, uh, I saw Ronin's text after my, uh, my Kintsugi meeting. I, uh, I wanted to check how, uh, how things went with you guys..?"

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Ronin, Kitsune: Tiger's Pavilion* 

Several young ladies are quick to be swept up in your little meet and greet with Erika, obviously a long time customer by the way they move about to get clothing for her as she listens dutifully with that ever so slightly smug smile that says "yes, not a date. Riiiiiight". She turns to give you a quizical eyebrow when you finally mention your not-a-date, not seeming to be convinced by the name drop considering your previous discussions. _"You don't say....using that natural charm and everything I bet. He has ever reason to give you more of his time."_ she finally concludes, holding a few pieces of clothing up against you before handing them off with a tutt. 

_"Do you want me to come with you? For emotional support? It's not a date so you can bring a friend?"_ While you are obviously a fan, much of San Fransapporo views HexXxen with a fair bit of skepticism. It was only a decade ago they'd chosen the generally rural Bear Island for the base of their global headquarters, only five years ago they'd been wrapped up with the Archangel Controversy and four years since they were traced back to the Obsidian Spider meta-drug. Neither of which they had direct involvement with but word travels in San Fransapporo and opinions are hard to shake. Erika is far less of a vocal opponent as others within the city, especially with the coming of Wukong Industries as further evidence that San Fransapporo was becoming far too cozy with the military industrial complex, but her protectiveness over you only adds to her mistrust.

_"If not me, one of your teammates? Maybe that red head..."_ she trials off, giving a little gasp as one of the workers brings a simple dress of midnight blues and silvers to bare. _"Try this on. I'll do your hair after and there's still your make up to do....."_ 


*Hikari, Tumult: Sidestreet*

White Sparrow continues to try and flee, the Judge too, though when you lash out they both stop. One because you've got hold of her, the other because you've got hold of her more than likely. Terror fills White Sparrow's eyes, as she bats at you though she's too weak to really get away. "K-Karaukuri Town." she manages to choke out, stuggling out of her costume even to get away. "Its shadow is on you. You've seen it, the Wave. You have to let us go, we have to get away. You're already lost." 

There's little you can do to stop her from wriggling out of her costume or making space between you. You could always grab her again though the fire of a fight burns in her eyes as she steadies herself. "You're lost, Hikari." she repeats, her voice growing more calm. Chill. Unless stopped, she leaves and the Judge follows albeit slower. Almost stopping even as a shadow passes overhead. Your day is only getting worse as Tumult lands beside you, eying the slowly departing Judge. He's wise enough to keep his mouth shut at least, ready to follow your lead if you're not done with the hostages.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


Hikari's hands ball into fists at her side as she watches the two hobble off. _She's_ lost? She's not the one cutting deals with the Warlords! She's the one who...

and then Tumult lands beside her. Whatever she was going to scream at the broken-winged Sparrow, it shrivels and dies in her chest. *"They'd better not count on any more freebies from Yojimbo,"* she says, weakly.

Refusing to look at Tumult, she growls,*"What are you looking at?"* She meant it as more of a snarl, but it comes out as barely more than a mewl. Normally she'd have some harsh words for him about being seen together in public, but her heart just isn't in it today. Turning, she starts trudging off down a side street in the opposite direction of the former hostages.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Damaged
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +0*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Miho knows that, as an empath, Erika is very well how she feels in response to the other womans words.  Mild embarrassment at the continued insistence that this is a date of the romantic nature, intermixed with mild frustration as well that shes focused on something so unimportant rather than the thrill that such a mind is interested in work that _she_ has done. 

Of course, that's rather thoroughly overwhelmed by the surge of emotion elicited by bringing up Zero.

I should; he shouldn't be unsupervised, she mutters darkly, her knuckles whitening for a moment on the arms of her chair.  She can only _imagine_ what disaster that would be, though.

No  I don't need backup, I can do this.  It'll be fine. _I hope._

She looks a little skeptically at the dress that Erika clearly adores.  A dress?  I dunno, she temporises; she usually prefers pants, not only for being more practical if she has to do some work in her shop, but a dress tends to showcase the legs she doesn't have much of.

And hair.  And _makeup?_  What has she gotten herself into now....

----------


## Razade

*Team:* 1


*Hikari, Tumult: City Streets*

"Not much." Tumult opines, keeping a fair distance still as he watches the former hostages make a break for it. Snarky, not stupid. "While you've been busy running around the city, my family got an interesting visit. The Constellations are out to kill your team. Your little stunt at the Island's been pinned on them, no thanks to my old lady, to save your sorry hide. A few of them came to hire her and the rest of the Clan but she refused. Maia and Virgo are already on the lookout for you, the others will probably follow suit in short order. I wanted to give you a heads up before they started gunning you down in the streets. But if I shouldn't have bothered? I have to figure out how to keep good'ol Tsunami from hero'ing himself into an early grave."

The...villain? folds his arms across his chest, glancing down either side of the street. "Their first push is going to be tonight, they've already found a way to track your team but they wouldn't share it with us since mom declined. You're all in serious danger."


*Ronin, Kitsune: Tiger's Pavillion*

_"A dress would look nice but if you want to look a little more official I'm sure we can get you some slacks. Maybe you'd like to put your hair up with some axelgrease while you're at it?"_ Kitsune teases, giving your hair a playful ruffle. _"I'm just looking out for my favorite girl, if you think you can do this without backup then I'm not going to argue. You know your limits better than anyone. Just be safe, HexXxen isn't too far from the Lane...and it's not the safest place on its own either. I'm sure he just wants to talk shop with another brilliant mind but I can't help but worry."_ 

It's true that Bear Island isn't known as the safest place in the city. After Karakuri Town's fall any other major projects simply dried up, HexXxen was considered a hail mary for the dying island town. The Lane, otherwise known as Baby Bear Lane, is a frequent spot for villains given how far away it is from both the Warlord's direct control as well as a safe place from the Guardians as well. Security around HexXxen was enough to keep the riff raff out but full on villain raids aren't unheard of. Some even suspect they're staged so that HexXxen can sell to the darker elements of the city and still look like the good guys. Nothing like that's going to happen tonight though. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Clear Influence use here. She's saying you're brilliant but also taking some danger on yourself and not thinking as smartly as you ought considering the situation. If you agree, Superior down and Danger up. Roll to reject otherwise.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* 
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.



Max cracks a rare, if faint, smile seeing *Lanuola* fluster a bit with the praise. Hes not much good with taking it either, but he only gives it when its earnestly deserved. Hes glad to see her actually take credit for her positive actions and effects though, and not brush it off. *Youve really been coming through extra hard lately. I appreciate all the tough work youve been doing.* Max confirms simply, moving to lean against the counter nearby, facing her but leaving enough space to be comfortable and still casual. 

*It... went well in the end.* He wasnt going to rag on another team mate behind their back, hed save his grievances for a moment when they were face to face. It was true *Ground Zero* had put a quick stop to the chase with *Hannya*, but Max still wasnt satisfied with the methods. They were lucky the hostages had only been scuffed. *GZ stopped Hannyas van, and we had him surrounded. He said some weird things, like them trying to take down the Warlords. Honestly would have liked to know more about what they were up to, but a lengthy discussion wasn't gonna happen. We managed to talk him into giving up the hostages safely in exchange for a one on one with me. He and I have some old beef, he pretended he wanted to hash it out. Except he just tried to book it once Hikari and GZ were out of sight, but I still managed to catch him. And then the big guns magically showed up once it was over, to whisk him away to imprisonment presumably. Anyway. Whatever anyone else says, we helped a lot of people today.*

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


This day just keeps getting better and better. Hikari's in no mood to listen to Tumult chew her out for doing her job, much less be _hunted_ for it. *"To save my hide? I wouldn't have to pull little stunts if she didn't keep putting me in direct opposition with my own team! I know she does it on purpose, just like she probably set the Constellations - wait."* The panel cuts from her ranting to her glaring at Tumult suspiciously. *"Why do you care about Tsunami?"*

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Damaged
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Erika's words tug at Miho, and not just because she doesn't like worrying her friend.  Being the smart one who does the smart thing is a concept rather integral to her sense of self; the thought that she's deliberately taking the more dangerous route feels...foreign.

But.  The good opinion of someone as phenomenal as Sidis is extremely important to her, and bringing along someone uninvited who doesn't have the right investment?

Frankly, going in alone seems the lesser risk.  Not to mention that she won't actually be alone, thanks to _Chisei_, and she isn't precisely as helpless as she appears to be.

After all, she's sitting on a small fortune's worth of custom hardware, is she not?

No, in this case, the not so smart play _is_ the smart play, and if danger comes looking for her, it'll find out that she can be dangerous herself.

Ha ha, very funny, Miho replies dryly, wrinkling her nose.  Of course I want to look good, but I also want to look like _me_.  And that does _not_ require grease!  Although she knows very well the incident in question that has prompted that needling, embarrassing as that memory is.

But...I'm not _good_ at this, she laments.  That's why I called you for help; you know how all this is supposed to work.  So why is she questioning her expert consultant?

She sighs.  If you say a dress, then I'm not going to second-guess you, she concedes with a smile.  If I can manage to look thirty percent as good as you always do, you'll have pulled off a miracle.  What's next? she inquires, putting herself into her friend's hands.  She trusts her.



*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Sometimes you have to take chances and do the risky thing rather than the smart thing to get what you want.  Not contesting, shifting Danger up and Superior down.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Hikari, Tumult: City Streets*

"Yeah well welcome to being involved with_ literal_ ninja, what did you expect? A California Roll, some origami shuriken and a hearty pat on the back for your troubles?" Tumult snaps, folding his arms across his chest just as angrily. "She's got her talons in you and she's not going to let go, out of love of course." the last bit is a sneer beyond simple sarcasm. "So of course she's putting you against them. She doesn't see them as your team, she sees them as obstacles in your way. She thinks she's helping you." he continues, an arm breaking from his stubborn self hug to flail angrily. That is until you catch him. All that anger is quick to smolder down to embers.

"We traveled here from Halcyon together. We'd had some brush ups over there, a few times. My boss wasn't really for it at first but the guy needed a friend. We got close....I thought we got close." he mutters, turning away slowly though never really exposing himself to you fully, always careful. Wary. "I wasn't going to stick around but he needed help here too, at first and then my mom found out I was back in town and she put her talons in me too. Same as you. Then your little team came along and replaced me. I tried to get Tsunami to leave with me that night, at Monkey Island. It was the only reason I went with you. Didn't pan out. I'm not going to be asking this time. You have a team to go alert and I have to find out how to get involved without getting involved. I warned you as a courtesy, as fellow prisoners of the Dragon. Use the time wisely you nightmare and if you tell Tsunami you saw me, you'll see that I am truly the son of that Dragon."

With a whistle, a shadow falls over the both of you and in the next moment Tumult is whisked away into the sky under massive falcony wings.

You have a team to alert. Ronin seems the only one active and out and about, Tsumami and the others appear to be back at the base. At least their safe, that really only leaves the one out exposed. What do you do?


*Ronin, Kitsune: Shopping!!*

_"You laugh but maybe he's into that. I don't know anything about the guy. After The Hive crashed down on our beaches a year ago HexXen's been pretty quiet finding out a way to keep them from dropping more drones on us."_ She is of course meaning a rather pointed attack by a seemingly extraterrestrial death machine that had reduced one of the more idillic beaches in San Fransapporo into a glass pane. Rumors abound that one of the few survivors of that incident somehow took the old Finch's place when The Weather Report climbed out of the rubble of The Storm King's assault. HexXen was eager to work with any tech from outside the planet as they could. This wouldn't be unknown to you either.

_"That's very sweet of you to say but I don't look like this because I'm blessed, I put a lot of effort into it because my fans expect it at this stage. I envy you really. You're you no matter how you look and people accept you for that. I don't want to sound shallow or conceited...or to just ignore a compliment but I'm serious. There's more to looking good than toners and facial scrubs and hair salons that cost as much as your clanky metal suit._" She offers a sigh, giving a shrug._ "You're perfect the way you are, and the you that likes me for me is the only you I want. Now let's get to plucking those eyebrows."_ she says with a devilish grin.

We get a montage then of Kitsune leading you though several more boutiques and salons until you come out the other side glowing. Give us a rundown on what all was done to you, the horrors, and where Kitsune leaves you as she dashes off to leave you to get ready for your big night.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


The last panel on the page shows Hikari watching as Tumult recedes into the distance of the concrete canyons, one hand balled into a fist, a breeze gently blowing her hair to one side. 

That was more than Tumult had ever said about his personal life, and it reminds Hikari why she had a "don't ask, don't tell" policy when it came to her darker half's cohorts. Despite herself, she couldn't help but feel a little bit sorry for him. It's not hard to imagine how terrible of a mother Koto-sensei probably is. Catching even just a glimpse of the truth of it is something else entirely. _Fellow prisoner of the Dragon..._

But the moment passes, and the ugly reality reasserts itself. She has a team to warn. Racing back to where she left Sakura, she records a group voice message as she runs, marked *URGENT*.




> *"All points bulletin! I just got word that the Rogue's Constellations are gunning for us, and they're not looking to take prisoners. They're making their move tonight. Tsunami, put the base on lockdown stat. Supposedly they can track us. I'm on my way to secure Ronin. Nobody leaves unless attacked, and no cowboy s**t!"*


Hikari is breathing heavy as she arrives back at where she left Sakura, her motorcycle is nowhere to be found. Tsunami must have taken her back to the base like the good boy he is. Swearing under her breath some more, she reaches under her shirt, revealing the red scarf tied around her waist. For a moment, she hesitates. *"No time to waste,"* she mutters. Steeling herself, she steps into an alley shadow and vanishes.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola's blush deepens as Max continues to lay praise on her, and she finds herself uncertain as to what to say, settling for just giving an embarrassed smile and rubbing behind her neck. Fortunately, she's saved from working out what to say as Max continues on and begins to talk about how his half of the morning's mission had gone. She relaxes, breaking into a smile by the end of Max's explanation, "I'm, uh, I'm glad it all worked out well. I was worried for a bit that, uh, that getting Sparrow away from them would be, uh, would be really difficult."

Further conversation is forestalled as she hears both her own, and Max's, phones ringing out with a voice alert. Assuming it to be a team message, she takes her phone out and lets it play. Her face falls as the message plays to the otherwise quiet room. Looking over to her teammate, Lanuola asks, "Wh-what should we do? A-are we safe here..?"

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* 
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


*Honestly, so was I...* Max starts to comment idly, before his thigh pocket vibrates urgently, just as *Lanuolas* phone rings out simultaneously. He immediately jumps to the same conclusion, that this is team business, fishing out his phone even as *Lan* begins to play the alert, his expression going from serious to severe as *Hikaris* voice lays out the warning.

Max doesnt answer immediately, already moving as *Lan* questions him, walking up to a wall and pulling open a panel. A button press has a double set of blast doors closing off the portal corridor in rapid succession, each closing with a weighty _ca-thunk_. Similar though more muted percussive sounds can faintly be heard above them as well, suggesting the above ground shop is being locked down as well. *Lans* question is an important one though. The bases defenses have never been fully tested, for lack of any coordinated effort against _Yojimbo_.

*Safer than we would be anywhere else,* Hes able to answer with confidence all the same, though his tone is more grave than bragging. *After Monkey Island, I upgraded the security here,* He continues to explain, moving to the computer station and bringing up video feeds on several of the screens, each feed monitoring a teleportal.

*We stay here, stay calm, and do our best to coordinate with the others until they get here. Can you make sure GZ is on his way? And then keep an eye on these screens with me.* He requests, hoping that giving *Lan* tasks to do will help steady her nerves and keep her focused. Quickly he records a voice message to send in response to *Hikari*.




> *Base is locked down. Lan is here with me. Keeping an eye on the portals. Get here soon.*

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Damaged
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


The afternoon had absolutely flown by in a haze of preparatory regimens that, frankly, Miho hadnt even known existed for the most part.  A montage of slightly overlapping panels show the highlights; she had been plucked.  She had been sugared.  She had had a mani-pedi that had the little Korean ladies chattering disapprovingly over the state of her hands and sympathetically over the nature of her feet.  She had been fitted, lifted, draped, and cinched.  Her hair had an artful little wave that was in no way natural but looked like it could have been, and subtle makeup did odd things to the size of her eyes and the angles of her face.

The process of Looking Good seems to be as complicated as that of calculating torsion stress factors in hermetic alloys.  More, truthfully; _those_ calculations she can do.  The afternoon had been a blur to her, for the most part.  Frankly, she can't imagine what it would be like to maintain such a routine _all the time_, and her already estimable respect for her friend increases.  Erika had been the Field Marshal of this day's campaign, and even Miho has to admit she appears to have emerged victorious.

Garbed in the dress that had caught Erika's attention, some tasteful jewelry, simple but well done hair and makeup, and what even she has to admit are a cute pair of flats, she had been bid adieu by her friend at the nearest station for the Blue Dragon Way.  The tram would get her across the Bay to the Island in more than enough time for her meeting with Dr. Sidis  she certainly isn't about to crush all that hard preparatory work by armouring up if she doesn't have to!

Boarding the tram, she maneuvers her chair into one of the handicap spaces, a fellow passenger helpfully assisting in folding the seating up to make room for her chair.  Giving the woman a grateful smile, she locks the wheels against the train's movement and takes a moment to glance at the tablet currently clamped to the arm of her chair.  While she would like to have worn the HUD glasses she typically dons when not in armoured mode, in order to allow _Chisei_ to communicate with her, she's fairly certain that Dr. Sidis will be keen on speaking with him as well, so she will rely on the tablet and had allowed herself to be talked into leaving the glasses off.

The tram pulls away from the station, smoothly picking up speed, and she isn't quite certain if she's ready to relax or start fretting about the upcoming evening.  Fortunately, she's saved of that dilemma by the arrival of Hikari's urgent-flagged message, which only takes a few moments to listen to.

The fortunately-censored panel that follows has several people staring her way, including the helpful woman of moments ago.  Sometimes, only blunt profanity will do to express one's self.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola gives a hurried nod at Max's instructions, pulling up her contact list and calling Kai as quickly as she could manage. As soon as the dial tone finishes, she blurts out "Kai! Y-you've gotta get to the base, fast! The, uh, the Constellations are planning an attack! Tonight! They, uh, they can track us!"

Message given, Lanuola only waits long enough for a confirmation before hurrying over to join Tsunami at the screens. Looking over them, she tried to figure out what she was looking at, "U-umm, what now..?"

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Ronin, Hikari, Sidis: HexXxen*

The trip is rather uneventful even with the odd stares, a young lady dolled up saying some naughty words the forums would filter isn't too odd a sight on public transport. You arrive as evening falls and you can spot HexXen's looming presence immediately. The building is the tallest thing on Bear Island, man made at least, with smooth glass and steel forming an almost tower like structure with a large diamond perched at it's peak. A sprawling court of manicured grass and trees surround the lone tower and some workers still mill about even as the evening sky starts to darken with storm clouds. Storms have become more common in San Fransapporo, especially on Bear Island, in the last year and often without warning from the Weather Report or even the normal weather stations.

Lucky for you, you'll be inside for the evening. Several guards stand outside the tower once you reach it, the eyes of the remaining workers taking their dinners in the pre-storm air giving you some looks as you roll through. They're gruff as you'd imagine, being guards to a highly sensitive location like HexXen but once you clear who you are they're all but ready to let you in. That is until one looks up, giving a confused look. "Excuse me miss, stop right there." they declare, a quick look behind you reveals your teammate. Hikari.


You're on the next tram Hikari. After some panels showing you zipping through the slowly descending blanket of night, and some one might imagine anxious waiting on a slow moving box going over water or what we in the business like to call a Death Trap, you arrive only panels away from Ronin as she is met at the gates of HexXen's sprawling outdoor court with its pine trees and cherry blossoms side by side. The skies above ripple with lightning as a storm flows from offshore and the wind is bustling by the time you close the distance. Teleportation is a useful tool. Speaking of teleportation, it's well known that The Smith's teleportal network does not extend to Bear Island meaning the only way back to the mainland is the Blue Dragon Way. The ferries have long since shut down for the evening and due to the coming storm, a prevision the Ways seem unconcerned with.

You come to the guards, one flagging you down as you reach Ronin just before she's beyond your grasp. What do you do? What do both of you do?

*Tsunami, Sunburst: The Base*


The teleportals seem fine as evening takes hold of the city, no real activity there. There's no return comment from Ground Zero, not even a display of him on the overall city map with his locator. Probably a bad sign. Hikari and Ronin are however on the map. The former is en route to the shore by now and the former is well and fully on Bear Island. It leaves you both with two very difficult choices. 

One. Stay put. You're safe in the base and the Teleportals, while not full proof in stopping people not keyed to them from using them, are at least a good stop gap method on top of all the additional security. You're at no real risk of a direct attack or at least not one you won't be prepared for. Considering you've got Sunburst, the heavy hitter, and the guy who set the base up in the first place at home with his gadgets, the Constellations would be on enemy territory and a severe place of weakness. On the flip side however your teammates are not and their position is nowhere near as secure. There's no telling what happened to Ground Zero and on top of Lion simply disappearing earlier in the day...it's probably not too much of a stretch to conclude they've been taken out by your enemies already. Two very strong fighters taken out with so much as a blip on the radar. 

Two. Go to Bear Island. Yes you'll be exposed, you'll be out from the protection offered by the base but if you move fast enough you might just get to Bear Island in time to meet up with the others and then you'll at least be together when the attack comes. There aren't too many other positives here. Ronin's already on Bear Island, alone, and Hikari is already in the ocean when you look back. So a ferry or the Blue Dragon Way. You'll only have the two of you to keep track of one another on the way.

The choice is yours and both of them are rough. You don't have a lot of time to make that choice either, whichever it is.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


The page is a pulled back view of San Fransapporo at sunset, with Hikari's departure shadow in the foreground extending all the way out to the Blue Dragon Way departure point by the water. The page is partially covered with various panels that show Hikari emerging from one shadow only to disappear into another. The last of the panels shows her reaching the water as the Blue Dragon Way car starts to disappear in the distance. Hikari looks at her phone, and Miho's locator shows that she is indeed on the trolley, out of reach.

On the next page we see Hikari on a trolley, furiously typing on her phone. The other people in the trolley are indistinct, almost as featureless as the ghosts in the bowels of Karakuri Town.




> Ronin not answering her phone





> No word from Ground Zero





> I said no cowboy s**t!





> Anybody heard from Mosi? No locator on him


When she finally makes it to Bear Island, she runs off at a tear after Miho's location signal, finally catching up with the other girl just outside the gates of HexXen Industries. A panel shows Hikari coming up on Ronin fast from behind, her arm outstretched. *"Ronin! Miho!"*

*"Why isn't your phone on?!?"* Hikari is doubled over with her hands on her knees, uncharacteristically out of breath. *"We have to get to safety! The Rogue's Consteallations are hunting us right now!"*

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Angry, Damaged
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Miho sighs, the panel showing Hikari imploringly in the background while Miho closes her eyes and composes herself for a moment before swivelling her chair to face her teammate.  She hasn't, point of fact, spoken directly to the other girl in days, not since the debacle in the Archives.

Not that she's sure it hasn't gone unnoticed, truth be told.

I am aware, she replies evenly.  I got your message, and I appreciate the warning.  But _this_, she takes in the complex with a sweep of one hand.  This is important to me.  I'm not going to blow it off because we know someone is gunning for us, rather than it just being likely.  They'd annoyed all sorts of people on all sides of the equation; Miho rarely assumed she could totally let her guard down.

You're worried about me, and I...really appreciate that you're coming in here, ready to save the day.  But you don't know everything about what's going on; I can take care of myself, she says with confidence.  The Constellations have a way of tracking them, do they?

Not glancing at the guards, she lowers her voice a little.  _Chisei_ is running point on ECM; he's interdicting any sort of signals from being emitted from me or my gear, and what recording devices he can't outright hack and remove our presence from, he's dirtying the recordings to make it hard to identify me.  Unless they can somehow hack our heavily encrypted locators  something that would require at a bare minimum having one of our personal units in hand  they're not likely to find me by any conventional means of tracking, she concludes with a slight smile.

I would have given my left leg for this meeting, she goes on, and it's entirely possible she's not speaking in hyperbole.  If it will make you feel better about things I'll see if I can get you in with me, but I _am_ going.  Her voice contains as much firm finality as she can cram into it.



*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Telling Hikari who she is.  Unleash to hide from electronic surveillance: *8*
Marking Angry to keep it from being unstable.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


As Miho responds, Hikari straighens back to standing and rests a hand on one sword hilt while and her face begins to redden. The flush starts in her cheeks and slowly works outward both up to her ears and down her neck. By the time Miho finishes, incidentally placing images of Miho undergoing an agonizing amputation in Hikari's mind, her fist is clenched tightly around the hilt and the vein in her forehead is visibly pulsing. Looking down on Miho, she locks eyes with the other girl. Hikari says nothing, and the silent moment stretches into several as everything wrong with the situation works its way through her brain, like a long fuse on a pile of dynamite. And when it finally gets there, she explodes.

*"Are. You. Kidding? You've got everything under control? And you couldn't be bothered to say something to the rest of us?! I hauled a** halfway across the city and out here to Bear Island for no reason?! I could have been back at the base, trying to protect somebody who needs it! The team is on lockdown and you're here sitting pretty because you have a date! We haven't heard from Mosi in hours and his locator has gone offline. He could be captured, or worse! Not to mention Kai! This wasn't just a monumentally stupid stunt you pulled, it's selfish and it's insubordination! I'd consider us lucky if your left leg is the only thing this costs!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a *7* to *reject Ronin's Influence*. I'm canceling their Influence and taking +1 forward against them. I'm also spending my Influence over Ronin to inflict the Guilty condition.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Angry, Damaged, Guilty
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Despite herself, Miho feels a pang of guilt tug at her; she'd had her reasons, which seemed sound at the time.  She hadn't anticipated anyone actually taking off in hot pursuit of her like she's some sort of child that needs taking care of, however.

Not to mention her blood is boiling from another point.

I wish, she says through gritted teeth, that people would stop referring to it as a _date_.  They really had _no_ idea of what was important to her, did they?  And how could they?  None of them have the same dark spectre of a past hanging over them that she does, how could they understand the need to try to exorcise it?

Taking a breath, she lets it out explosively through her nose.  I knew you would try to talk me out of this, she goes on evenly, justifying her decisions.  And I didn't want to hear it.  This is _my_ life, and I need to live it!  I don't live it for my frandfather, I don't live it for my father, and I certainly don't live it for _you_.  Insubordination? she repeats, a distinct lack of credulity in her tone.  Are you under the mistaken impression that I'm your _subordinate?_,  Text is scrolling across the face of the tablet clipped to the arm of her chair, but she's too intent to pay any heed to _Chisei_ at the moment.

She wheels forward until she's almost atop Hikari's feet, the chair raising her until she's in a near-standing position so she can look her _teammate_ in the eye.

We are all _friends_, she says with a twist to her lips.  Teammates.  At most, you are our _leader_  if you _were_ any sort of leader.  If you were ever there when we needed you, the words came boiling out, hot and bitter, from where she'd been keeping them from being loosed by the simple tactic of not speaking to the other girl.  Have you somehow lost Mosi and Kai?  Or did they just get sick of dealing with you too? she asks coldly.

She's quite possibly going too far here, but these feelings have been simmering in her gut for days now, and she's helpless to keep them contained once they've been provoked to the surface.  Someone needs to call Hikari on her behaviour, and it seems like it's going to be here and now.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* 
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


*Look for any activity, anyone approaching the portals, or watching them...* Max trails off. Fortunately or perhaps unfortunately given that the team isnt all inside the safety of the base, there doesnt seem to be anything noteworthy to spy on the screens. Max tries to appear calm, but his attention is split impatiently between the screens and his phone. Hikari is getting further away, and neither she nor Ronin appear to be returning to the base. No word and no sign of Kai and Mosi has his anxiety spiking to critical levels. He doesnt like breaking orders (of those he respects, at least), but hes no good at sitting idle either. *Hikaris* insistence on _no cowboy sh*t_ only makes the conflicted feeling worse, but doesn't change his ultimate conclusion.

Finally he places his hands flat on the desk in front of him, leaning heavily against it and letting out a tense sigh.

*This is bullsh*t. Theres no good play here. But Id rather get my a** kicked by Hikari and the Constellations than sit and wait and watch Hikari and Ronin drop off the map too. Im going to go after them, I have to. I wont make you come. But its probably better if we do stick together. Ill take full responsibility for whatever happens if you want to join, and if Hikari asks, you can say I ordered you. Im suiting up, so youve got a few minutes to decide.* He explains, pushing himself back up abruptly and moving towards the lockers to grab his gear.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola nods, trying her best to stay focused on the task at hand. A small part of her was worried that they might try and go for Cindy as well, but she hoped her sister had been away from the team long enough that she wasn't going to be considered a target. She's focused enough on her prescribed task and her train of thought that she only notices Tsunami's growing frustration when he breaks the tense silence.

Flinching briefly at his outburst, she shakes her head, "N-no, I'm coming with you. I-I, uh, I don't want to risk losing anyone, uh, anyone else. I-If we're together, we've got our best shot."

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


*"Is this about Monkey Island? Look, I'm sorry you got your butts handed to you but this is not the time! It was supposed to be an easy trip and I have other stuff going on. I can't just drop everything with one day's notice for every little thing that comes up! That's what I have all of you for in the first place. You really think I wouldn't do everything myself if I thought I could?"*

This was getting out of hand. Miho has a lot of feelings, most of them some flavor of angry. There's a lot to unpack there, but they'd already been out in the open too long as it was. Miho might be impressed with herself, but the Constellations were not to be taken lightly. It's high time to shove all those emotions deep down in a bottle and focus on not dying.

Raising her hand to her forehead, Hikari massages a throbbing temple with her thumb. Gritting her teeth, she says, *"We don't have time for this right now. We need to get inside, it's our safest option. I'm not leaving you exposed and alone over here."*

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Hikari, Ronin, William Sidis: HexXxen*

There's a few panels of silence between the two of you as the words settle in, a few ticking moments as the rain starts to fall in earnest. As if it were holding off for just this moment before a new speech bubble appears. _"While I'm not sure what's going on here, I must concur with your angry friend."_ You recognize the ever so slightly London accent of William Sidis as the panels shift to show him framed in the wide doors of the HexXxen Building, the security already moving to form a parameter._ "I was waiting in the lobby, you must excuse me for stepping into what seems a rather spirited discussion. I wasn't intended on a second guest but if I'm correct, it seems there might be trouble on the way? More trouble than a rain storm? There's nowhere safer than HexXxen this side of the Island, so if your friend would like to wait while we have our meeting?"_

It's certainly phrased as a question but it's not left as one as the security forms up around the both of you to usher you into the building alongside Sidis. HexXxen's lobby, like the rest of the building, is function over comfort. While The Monsoon and even Monkey Island, as far as new building projects to the city go, have emphasized a blending of nature and modern architecture with its smooth edges and wood paneling to help accent hanging terrace gardens and indoor manicured forests, HexXxen has taken what can only be described as the ultra-modern "Sterile White" approach. Everything looks clean, scrubbed to white, hard edges and lines, not a place to be relaxed. A place where business is done. Sidis opts to one of the many elevators, offering Ronin a chance to settle in while holding the door and then Hikari before he and a security guard follow. _"Now, while we ride up. If my company is to expect more visitors. Would one, or the both of you, care to tell me what's going on and what my security detail can expect?"_


*Tsunami, Sunburst, Lyra: The Blue Dragon Way*

With the goal in mind, and the destination plotted it's only a few quick teleports out of the base to the eventual bottleneck. Crossing the ocean. The Blue Dragon Way is the only...way. It's not hard to get a ticket though with a storm approaching the island warnings are everywhere that the passage might be bumpy and if the trip isn't pressing and you have sea sickness issues or fears related to water to wait until the storm passes. Your trip is pressing, so regardless of how you might feel cooped up on a metal box on floating railway lines on a pitching sea you've got little choice but to travel.

You, and the few going across the strip of ocean, are loaded onto a single car at the front when a familiar voice comes from behind. *"Oh! I know you! Such a small world!"* The panels shift to show Lyra Sareef, the young lady Sunburst met during the hostage situation. She eagerly sits between Tsunami and Sunburst, all smiles in some fashionable attire of bright pastel pinks. *"I was going to call you tonight about dinner but you're here, it must be fate!"* She offers a girlish giggle, giving Sunburst a bump. *"Whose your scary friend?"* She gives a side eye to Tsunami before offering a hand out, nails glossy and pink with rings and bangles. *"I'm Lyra! You must be friends with Lan! She must have told you about me, she saved me from some really scary villains! I was all tied up and she just came in like pew pew pew and freed me! I promised to take her to dinner, maybe now? I have to go pick daddy up from work on the Island, but I'm sure he'd be happy to pay."* She's all smiles as she kicks her legs about. *"Are you a hero too, or...are you her boooyfriend? Getting up to some parties in Bear City? Ooooh. My. Gawd, Lan. We should go on a double date! I met this really cute guy, just got out of the hospital. Fell from a building, can you beliiiieve it?"*

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* 
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


*Look for any activity, anyone approaching the portals, or watching them...* 

Max only just barely notices the flinch, but he does still catch a hint of it out of the corner of his eye. No time to apologize, though it does stick in the back of his mind. Is he being overly aggressive with his team mates? Or maybe just in general? He always sort of has been, but he feels a bit guilty at the idea he might be keeping his team mates at more of a distance than is normal even for him.

*Good. Thank you.* He states simply. Once suited up and armed, he nods and beckons *Lan* with him through the teleportal, though eventually theyre forced to make the rest of the trip by more mundane means. Maybe hell have to ask _The Smith_ about a flying vehicle someday. When their home isnt actively in critical danger, and theres time for more lengthy projects. 

Once on the railway, Max remains quiet and alert, his attention swapping periodically from the windows to his phone for any updates. He is immediately tense when a stranger calls out to them and abruptly inserts herself between him and his only team mate, and he watches her and Lan with laser focus, the sort that suggests if *Lan* were to hint to him that she doesnt in fact know this person, hes likely to go so far as to eject the stranger from the tram.

Tsunami hesitates as the hand is offered to him, but finally he deigns to give her a brief but solid, single handshake. His gaze does not leave her, and his other hand does not leave his weapon. 

*Tsunami. Were friends.* He insists a little gruffly, seeming unwilling to engage further in the conversation. The abundance of energy and deluge of questions do not sit well with him. A distraction? Or just a genuinely annoying individual, he cant be sure. _They are a naturally occurring thing after all._ Still, he divides his attention after a moment, glancing around quickly again for any sign of anyone else watching them or moving suspiciously.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


Seeing her opening, Hikari pounces with military efficiency. _Any port in a storm._

*"Considerably more trouble. The Rogue's Constellations are after us, and they're not interested in taking prisoners. I'm here to guard Miho, you might want a few more of your own. Let's continue this inside?"* 

There was nothing for it now. Hopefully Miho was right and her efforts would keep them safe. If they were lucky, the others would do as they're told and stay at the base. And if they were _really_ lucky, Ground Zero and The Lion would be far enough gone not to have gotten caught up in this.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


The panels follow Sunburst and Tsunami as they leave the base, blending together to a seamless mix of streets and alleys as they step through the portal network, before abruptly stopping as they queue for access to the railway. The panels then compress again, a wide angle series of stills of Lanuola sat beside Tsunami with slowly moving scenery shown behind the pair through the windows to indicate movement, above and below are a pair of panoramic panels, showing the view of the surroundings of the Blue Dragon Way from a distance. The sky is overcast above, and the waters choppy below, the island looking small and distant.

On the next page, the focus is once again pulled entirely back within the train as Lyra inserts herself between Lanuola and Tsunami. Lanuola finds herself more bewildered than anything at the near constant stream of talking, though she does find her cheeks lighting up in embarrassment as Lyra intimates that she's dating Tsunami.

Though profoundly grateful that Tsunami steps in to confirm that they were friends, she still feels the need to speak, "A-ah, no ,we, uh, we're friends. N-not, uh, n-not dating." She then shakes her head, "A-and, uh, sorry... I, uh, I can't now, we've got to, uh, to meet up with some friends." She finally catches Tsunami's tension, giving him a little shake of her head to confirm that she does, in fact, know Lyra.

Abruptly, she blinks as she catches up with the other girl's words, "W-wait, uh, someone who fell from a _building_..?"

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Angry, Damaged, Guilty
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


A transparent turntable and appropriate sound effect overlay Miho's wide-eyed face in the panel where she realises just the scene that is being put on before her _freaking idol_.  Her carefully prepared outfit, hair and makeup are slowly unravelling under the effects of the steadily increasing rain, and she's in the midst of having a...a _cat fight_ with a colleague.

Utterly mortified, she returns her chair to its more stable sitting configuration and scurries inside on the heels of her host.
Dr. Sidis, this is Hikari.  Hikari, Dr. William Sidis. she does the introductions at an almost adequately audible level, swiping furtively at her dampened hair.  I've taken some precautions against them being able to track me here, but I can't guarantee their efficacy. _Especially in the wake of one of their_ other_ targets leading them right to me._

She takes a breath, then seems to deflate a little.

I'm...sorry we brought this to your door.  I shouldn't have come, she apologizes to him.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1 


*Hikari, Ronin, William Sidis: HexXxen Top Floor*

Sidis isn't one to argue as the elevator comes to a stop, its doors swinging open to a large well furnished waiting room with a great view of the island and the ocean beyond. Little lines of lightning dance between clouds as the storm settles over the island, rumbles of thunder through the glass adding to the cozy ambiance. Sidis motions for you to sit before stepping into one of the many rooms beyond though returns quickly enough.

_"I've put the building on alert, security will be heightened at all entrances and if anything suspicious happens we'll go into lockdown. I won't hear such doom and gloom however, Ms Tohya. This is San Fransapporo. It wouldn't be a meeting with an up and coming hero without some complications. If your friend would be willing to wait? I don't think we can give you a full tour today considering, but I'm certain we can still have our meeting."_

He gives another bow to Hikari, motioning to the elevator. _"If you'd like, I'm sure my security forces would appreciate your help Miss Hikari. You seem to know what's going on, any help you can provide would be ideal. If you don't mind leaving your friend for some time. She's in safe hands, and I'm sure Miss Tohya will feel safer knowing her friend is helping out after coming all this way to protect her."_ He flashes another smile though the words seem fairly plainly aimed at the spat only a short time ago. 


*Tsunami, Sunburst, Lyra: Bear Island*

The ride is slow, given the rising pitch of the waves, and not quiet considering the rising pitch of Lyra's excited and almost non-stop chatter. Being turned down for dinner, or a double date, doesn't seem to deter her much in her excited garble of inane commentary ranging from Sunburst and Tsunami's outfits to the waves just outside the windows to anything else that seems to spring to her mind unbidden and rarely flowing from the context of a previous thought. The few other passengers have fled to the safety of earphones. The question of her boyfriend falling from a building is barely reflected on in the stream of consciousness chatter, like so much else merely a thrown away comment to a wider inane barrage of conversation. 

You're not saved from it when you hit land either, Lyra making a bee-line for the northern entrance to the tram station before she pauses. She's quick to recalibrate your two's location, moving to keep up with you. *"You're going to accompany me to my father's work at least? Since you're skipping out on dinner with me again Lan."* she asks bright eyed and hopeful as she tries to discreetly weave an arm in with Sunburst's. *"He's so busy working at the office today. HexXxen has him working on some crazy project. I really don't get it, it's all just math and motors to me."*

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola doesn't try and raise the question of the defenestrated boyfriend again during the conversation, in large part, because she doesn't really get an opening to do so. She does her best to maintain interest, though, nodding and reacting where she felt it would be appropriate to do so. Mercifully, her focus on the, admittedly very one-sided, conversation keeps her from paying too much attention to how the deluge of talking is causing her and Tsunami to become isolated from the rest of the carriage. When they do finally come to a stop and dismount the train, she has to take a moment or two to get her bearings. She'd never really had much cause to come out to Bear Island, so the place felt very much like a novelty to her. Once she's managed to orient herself, she starts heading toward HexXxen and... Gets intercepted by Lyra again.

Not knowing quite what to do, she ends up allowing Lyra to take her arm. "O-oh! We, uh, we were actually just headed there anyway," She glances to Tsunami, "I guess, uh, I guess it wouldn't hurt to go there with her..?"

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Angry, Damaged, Guilty
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Miho wants to be pointed, ask Hikari if this was such a bad setup, the entire freakin HeXXan facility, defenses, and security personnel on alert to the rumour of this threat...but she doesnt, for despite Sidis words to the contrary she _does_ feel guilty about bringing a threat to his door.

Andwell, for other reasons, she has to admit if shes being candid.  To herself anyhow.

Im...sure youd rather liase with security, all things considered? she asks Hikari, her tone halfway apologetic even if the words themselves arent.  Shes not fully convinced theres an entire hit squad of supers coming for them right now anyhow, but that doesnt mean she has to be a bitch about it.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


Hikari knows when she's been dismissed. She gives Sidis a curt nod and flashes Miho a _look_. *"If you die in here, I will kill you."* There's almost no point in being here at all if she's being kept out of the room. What if they came through a window? Burrowed from below, or blew their way in from above? Supervillains weren't known for entering through _doors_. Miho's just lucky it isn't Silk coming for her. _As if this isn't Silk's fault to begin with?_

Turning on her heel, Hikari vacates the room so Ronin can have her precious meeting, her twin katanas swinging at her hips. She has a security team to brief.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* 
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


It takes all of Tsunamis patience not to lose his cool with *Lyras* inane chattering. Hes never been good with that kind of rambling anyway, but the current situation means he cant just shut off his brain for a while. _Unfortunately_ for him, *Lan* confirms with a subtle gesture that she knows this person, so *Lyra* gets to stay seated rather than being upgraded to _air_.

While hes not going to give her the complete benefit of the doubt that she is a civilian, pretending for the moment that she is means that he has to be concerned with her safety as well as theirs. He'd rather not have any potential hostages or collateral damage following them. He almost wishes shed draw a weapon rather than torturing his ears to death though.

Once the tram has paused, hes eager to get moving again, quick to his feet and lifting his weapon as he moves to exit the vehicle. His teeth grit as *Lyra* reappears almost immediately and moves to intercept. While he generally tries not to be an outright a**hole without reason, they dont have time to worry about *Lyras* feelings.

Tsunami does a quick circle behind and moves forward with the intention of physically forcing himself between the two girls before *Lyra* can get _too_ good a grip on *Lans* arm. *No. Were extremely busy and you do not want to be anywhere near us right now, for your own sake. Im sorry were going in the same direction. Stay here a few and get a coffee or something. Do not follow us.* While he doesnt raise his voice, his tone is sharp and willing to suffer no argument from either of them.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Ronin, Sidis: Meeting*

William Sidis motions to a large table as Hikari sweeps out of the room. "L_et's relax here for now, I've had dinner prepared by our top chefs and I have a refeshment stand in our meeting room if you'd like anything. It will take me a few minutes to pivot and get some information for you so why don't you start?"_ he asks, moving to a large conference table in the room beyond before pulling a tablet from one of the chairs. _"The boys in the AI Yard would be furious with me if I didn't ask to see your suit's work. If you are not indisposed with the idea, there are connection ports to all of our systems here. I'm sure they'd learn quite a lot with your help and a chance to look your coding over."_


*Hikari, HexXxen Staff: Security Rooms*

Predictably the Security Station is several floors down and the trip allows you a brief chance to cool off if you so desire, the sleet gray sky finally unleashing its full fury as rain spatters against glass and the verdant hands of Bear Island's forests seem to close in on the small town below. A security officer is already waiting for you when the elevator stops, escorting you to the cloistered rooms that make up central security. A legion of folks are busy pouring over monitors, making calls and generally in a hustle as they're suddenly put into high gear work. You can see just from a few monitors that entire wings are bathed in red warning lights, steel shutters and other safety measures swinging into effect. If the Constellations are going to come through the building, there's going to be a fight just to get to you not to mention what you have in store for them when they do reach you.

A young woman, barely into her 30's, steps forward and she's someone you recognize. While she is no longer clothed in the heather gray uniform of A Banditry, a chickadee pin rests on her lapel and the cold emotionless stoic expression marks her as one of Jin's former battalion. There's only the briefest display of surprise when she finally seems to recognize you before an almost warm smile of familiarity graces her lips. "Probably not a good sign me seeing you here child. Tell me everything you know."

On the monitors close you, as this is all going down, you see another surprise when it comes to people. Tsunami and Sunburst making their way to the front entrance of the HexXxen building before the monitor goes to static.


*Tsunami, Sunburst: HexXxen* 

Lyra stands in the cold rain for a moment, seeming happy for Lan's acceptance of her request though it's short lived as Tsunami puts even more cold water on the idea. An argument from the verbose young lady seems imminent but the force of the demand is too much to work against. A cold flash passes between her and Tsunami before she crosses her arms against her chest with a pout before she turns away. "Grumpy.." is all she mutters as you move away.

The trip from the docks to HexXxen is short, the small town on Bear Island really nothing more than housing and a small city center that centers around the looming tower. The rain is coming in buckets by the time you reach the front entrance, a significant guard presence out front. One is about to move towards you, hands waving you down before blazing red beams of light pierce through the gloom and moments later explode in crimson light leaving a small crater where the security detail was, the guards strewn about though seemingly just knocked around a bit. Another volley of the blasts follow around you, the asphalt of the street exploding in hot chunks that sizzle in the cold rain.

"You're not who I was expecting, but plans change!" a young woman's voice rises above the din, floating down from the clouds. There's no mistaking the uniform, cape billowing in the wind, black with a red interior side. Form hugging black clothing with red flairs and a crimson mask covering her lower face as a similarly dark red pixie cut is wet and plastered against pale skin. "Stay still while I erase you off the planet, it's the least you can do for what you did to Polaris." Her hand stretches out, red light sparking as she prepares another volley.

What do you do?

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Afraid, Guilty, Insecure
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola winces a bit at Tsunami's harsh words and tone, rubbing at her shoulder where Tsunami had forcefully pushed himself between her and Lyra. She glances back to Lyra, catching her cold look, and feels a twinge of guilt at how the interaction went. Looking back to Tsunami, though, confirms to her that there would be no discussion on this. She made a mental note to try and find Lyra later and apologise. Hopefully she'd be able to before too long. She stays quiet for the rest of the short walk, not wanting to further aggravate her teammate. The panels steadily become more and more desaturated as they walk, until the colours are almost completely muted. The HexXxen building finally looms above the pair, dwarfing them completely, the steadily increasing rainfall adding to the downbeat atmosphere.

Lanuola was surprised at the sheer level of security outside the HexXxen building. Was this just the norm for large companies..? The panel abruptly changes to a wideshot, Sunburst and Tsunami to the right, HexXxen and its guards to the left. The bright red beams cut through the otherwise near-monochrome panels, separating the pair from the building they were trying to get to.

Sunburst raised her arms ahead of herself as another volley of beams cut down into the asphalt around her. She found herself suddenly dreading what Hikari was going to say. They'd flatly ignored her instructions and, sure enough, now they were staring down a very angry looking Constellation. A knot of emotion welling in her chest, Sunburst clenched her fists as her skin erupted in light and her eyes began to burn a brilliant white. The woman's words confused her, though, and she glanced briefly to Tsunami to try and gauge if he knew what she was talking about.

"W-we've never even _met_ Polaris!" She turned back and yelled up to the woman, "A-and, uh, a-and we're not _l-looking_ for a _fight!_"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Rolled a 3(!) for generating Burn in the Discord. Will be marking Afraid, Guilty, and Insecure as a result. Lanuola's now very aware of why Hikari gave the instructions she did, and is feeling guilty at ignoring them, Insecure about her decision making, and afraid at the risks a fight in an urbanised area bring (as well as afraid of recriminations from Hikari  :Small Tongue:  )

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Angry, Damaged, Guilty
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Miho follows Sidis, her chair rolling smoothly in his wake as she tries to reorder her thoughts.  Despite Hikaris clear difference of opinion, this really _is_ this important to her; worth the risk, in her estimation.  Hikari doesnt know what its like to live with a spectre hanging over her like she has.

Now, Mr. Sidis, she replies with gentle reproof.  I may be young, but Im hardly naive. Do you really expect me to just _hand_ my code over to you?  She shakes her head, smiling faintly.

This is my work, and _Chisei_ is my friend.  I dont have the right to lay him bare like that just because I coded him in the first place.  Perhaps you should ask him, if you would like a peek? she suggests.  No doubt the room is configure for teleconferencing, which is more than enough audio/visual equipment for _Chisei_ to access to join the conversation.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


Appraising the security, the swarm of activity puts Hikari at ease. While it hadn't looked it before, it was clear that the entire complex was on lockdown now. There were real professionals in charge of this operation, their coordination seamless and somehow familiar. Sidis was clearly sparing no expense. _Nice to see people taking this seriously._ The barriers wouldn't stop the Constellations if they came in force, but it would slow them down in a big way. Maybe that would be enough.

When the head of security approaches, it all clicks into place. _Chelsea!_ It felt familiar because it _is_ familiar. The same vigilance and hyperefficiency. It's got A Banditry written all over it.

*"I've got to say Chelsea, you picked a real bad time to start believing in omens,"* she says, a wry grin pulling at one corner of her mouth. *"You might say the stars foretell danger. We've got Constellation trouble. They're out for blood and they've got my team in their sights. Just me and Ronin though, the rest are-"* Something on a nearby monitor catches her attention. *"Outside the gates?! You've got to be kidding me!"*

As the picture on the monitors turns to snow, Hikari's rapidly heating blood turns to ice. _Please, no, tell me this isn't happening!_

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* 
*Potential:* 3/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 2
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


Tsunami remains on high alert for the short remainder of their trip to *HexXen*, and not entirely willing to feel any relief yet when he sees the guards moving towards him. Theyre so close to a semblance of safety- and while hes definitely alarmed by the sudden bolts of crimson energy lancing into the street between them, hes more disappointed than actually _surprised_. He didnt _want_ a fight, but hes been waiting for something to happen. Anything. At least the anticipation is over.

*Who th-* He sputters angrily as he lifts his kanabō and dodges one of the bolts before gazing upwards for the source of the voice, *Sunbursts* shout expressing his intended sentiments. *We dont know a Polaris, stranger. If thats what this is all about, someone is playing you.* Tsunami barks out after *Sunburst*.

*Are you alright?* Max calls to the security forces that were knocked about, stepping to the side and further away from them however as he hopes to draw fire away from them, when its clear shes not done raining hell down on them. He is prepared this time. Hefting his kanabō with one hand, he begins to swing the massive weapon with impressive ease, the rush of air audible with each pass. Tsunami meets each of her energy beams with the weapon and a percussive clang, sending the streaks of light back into the air, up and away from anyone or thing.

*We dont want a fight!* He echoes *Suburst* again, albeit more forcefully. *But you better stand down or we'll make you!* 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled *11* for *Before We Get Started* so taking 3 hold. Spending one to _redirect their attack._

----------


## Razade

*Tsunami, Sunburst, Maia: Outside*

You flung him off a building!! Maia screams, hands aglow with another wave of destructive energy before unleashing the volley. Each blast bounces off Tsunamis weapon in dazzling fashion before erputing in midair like a Fourth of July fireworks display. This, predictably, only makes the young villain angrier. 

The guards slowly get to their feet, not looking much like theyre able to answer let alone provide backup at the moment. Even if they were, a lavender beam strikes them from off panel, the explosive force of the resulting blast shaking the ground as Vega flies in. *This was supposed to be easy. Keep your eye on the boy, hes more clever than he looks.* she offers, cape blowing in the increasingly violent storm. *Ill take the girl. Keep them close and she wont be able to use her powers. Wont want to hurt your buddy eh, Sunburst?*

*Hikari, Security Team: Security Room*

It absolutely is happening and considering the number of enemies on screen has only increased its more off the rails than youd probably like. Chelsea only nods seeing the fight unfold, motioning to the rest of the team. 

We can get out there and offer support but itll leave us exposed. Theyre fast, it might let one or both of them in if theyre after all of you. How do you want to handle this little Chickedee? Its two on two and weve got wounded. Ill back you up.
*
Ronin, Sidis: Private Rooms*

_I could make a compelling offer but I thought I might try the friendly approach first._ Sidis offers a warm smile and a gentle shrug. _Never pay for something you can get for free, thats how you stay on top of things._

The smile wanes at the mention of letting Chisai speak for itself, leaning back in his chair with a sigh._ I suppose we could though I own up to a small bit of trepidation allowing an active AI into our systems. Your handling of RC-2aB has reached every ear in the city that concerns itself with robotics. I understand not wanting to hand over something you see as a friend under the circumstances, but your work could help move integrated VI systems forward by twenty years. VIs in the medical field alone could save a billion lives alone. Think of what else we could do, how we could change the world overnight. Youre smart, if you werent with your team Id offer you a job on the spot. Full ride to any college of your choice and a top position waiting for you here when you graduate. I wont ask you to leave your team, I get the hero business. But think of the good you could do if you just let us at your AI._ 

*Cindersnap: En Route*

The panels move to a small craft, bouncing and pitching against the waves. What is clearly the Monsoons symbol on the sides of the boat have hastily been burned but not quite well enough. A small read out on the dash shows a city map at street level and a single pulsing dot. The streets line up with HexXxens main building. Cindersnap is at the wheel, a bit grin at the gills but holding on as Bear Island looms in the distance. 
*
Koto, Tumult: Also En Route*

The panels move once more, this time high in the sky. A small helicopter fights against the winds, Tumult sat at the controls while a number of Koto Ninja and the Dragon herself strapped in. Text boxes ringed in static indicate the conversation is being held over radio.

*You followed Hikari to the Blue Dragon Way. Youre certain that she is on her way to the HexXxen complex?* Its Lady Kotos voice, stern and humorless.

My best guess, the only thing that her team would need there. If not well see the fireworks. The Constellations have already moved on them and the island isnt big enough to hide that kind of fight. Tumult answers back, fingers gripping the wheel as the chopper pitches in the rising storm. No ones getting on or off that island soon anyway. Well be lucky if we dont crash into the sea at this rate.
*
Then you best concentrate. I wont let our little bird get executed"* The panels move on Kotos face, her eyes blazing with flame.

*Flashback!*

The Kintsugi headquarters is, as it always is, a bustle with activity. Agents moving about with their young wards, shipments being brought in to reinforce the old Tonbogiri Library and even members of the Monsoon coming and going though their presence has always been rather hush hush. None of its important for you, youve got one of your meetings with Miss Honeycut and Theurge. 

The usual place is filled to capacity today, familiar faces and troublemakers all accounted for unlike the last meeting. The less mentioned about your ill-fated clean up or the assault on Monkey Island the better, one would expect, though today probably counts as a win. Both the older women seem engaged with other young meta-humans, not giving you much notice than polite greetings and motioning for a seat. Many eyes however fall on you from the other youths, while you may not want to brag or even bring up your less than stellar week the words been out for some time. Akihito and his bands gaze practically burn a hole in you as you find a place to sit. None brave enough to approach with the gaze of Honeycut so close, but their interest is obvious.

*Im glad you could make it today.* Theurges calm voice cracks through the oppressive air as she moves in behind you, a hand resting on your shoulder. Youll be back at the clean up this weekend?[/B]


Lanuola only pays the barest attention to the bustle of activity within the library. There always seemed to be something going on, and she rarely had the mental bandwidth to pay full attention to the bustle of the activity outside of her Kintsugi meetings. And, the honest truth was, today was no exception. 

She was surprised to see the meeting fully filled. Often there were some that just rarely attended, or would alternate attending with other members. Looking around, she began to feel uncomfortably self-aware. It wouldve been easy to dismiss the attention on her if there were just one or two people looking at her, but it was starting to feel like everyone was watching her every move. Akihito and his followers especially seemed to be-

*Im glad you could make it today.*


Lanuola very nearly jumps at the abrupt contact. Th-Theurge!She turns to face her, twisting in her seat to better look at her. Her relieved smile at the distraction from the mood in the room falters somewhat at the mention of the clean up. Shed kindve been hoping that was a one and done deal. She hesitates a moment, then nods, Y-yeah, of course.

Thuerge takes a step back with a surprised chuckle, holding up her hands. *Well find something a little less stressful for you to handle this time, maybe manning the water station. You dont have to worry, everyone has a job to do. You doing ok? We heard about Monkey Island.* she trails off, glancing back at Honeycut who has joined the rest in staring you down. Youre not hurt, you know you can call on us whenever you need to. Were not just here for moral support. If the going gets tough, we want to be there to support you. We cant do everything on our own, Lan.[/B]

Theres an obvious note of worry in her voice. Why...thats anyones guess. Maybe its her being just as scared of you as everyone else seems to. You did blow a hole in a building. Maybe its genuine concern for your safety. That would be the logical answer, given that Theurge has always done what she thought was best for you even if it wasnt always the right thing in the moment. Why dont you get a seat.well start the meeting in a few. You can talk about if youre comfortable. Or not, we can meet some other time if you feel more comfortable.[/COLOR][/B]

Lanuola nods her agreement at Theurges suggestion, Y-yeah, umm, I, uh, I wouldnt mind doing something, uh, something simple. At the mention of Monkey Island, she shrinks inward a bit, involuntary ripples of light dancing across her skin, ... U-umm, it, uh, i-it was just, uh, just meant to, uh, to be a meeting. We, uh, we werent expecting to, uh, to be fighting

She nods again as shes ushered to take a seat, opting to hold her own counsel for the moment on whether or not shed be sharing with the group. Truth be told, shed much rather not draw even more attention than she was already.

The meeting goes as one would expect. Akihito and his companions making any real progress with the rest a real struggle for all involved but once that road bump is done with everyone else goes smoothly. When everyone breaks, it almost seems youre free and in the clear to leave but Akihito isnt done causing problems just yet. Hed been staring at you long enough, it doubtlessly comes as a surprise.

If its not The Destroyer. he taunts as he saunters over, too handsome and too aware of it to be of any good, Akihito offers a ready teasing sneer on otherwise pouty lips as the rest of his band fall in behind. Took time out from breaking the city to sit in, have you? What are you and your friends going to break and why have you invited us out to help? We dont need an excuse.

Lanuola mostly tries to keep her head down during the meeting, shed seen enough of Akihitos antics and trouble-making to know that today was probably going to be a wash. And sure enough, the meeting was more of a chore than usual, but it did eventually draw to a close. She was mentally preparing herself to leave when she was approached.

Akihitos greeting makes her shrink into her chair a little, I-I-I dont, u-uh, I-I dont destroy th-things on, uh, on purpose, A-Akihito

I know, and think how good you could be if you did, considering how good you are doing it by accident. The handsome boy sneers, the others around egging him on with snickers. You should reconsider, we could use someone like you in our gang. Think what we could do?

He steps closer, Theurge and Honeycomb seeming too busy with others to save you from this predicament and meeting back at the base not quite in grasp. You and your teams mess has been all over the news. You can drop the good girl act. Why dont you come out with me and the boys this weekend? See what sort of real trouble we can get up to.

Lanuolas skin begins to flicker as she feels knots of guilt form in her chest from Akihitos jibes. She shakes her head, I-I dont want to be in a-a gang A-Akihito, a-and Im trying to, uh, to take responsibility for, uh, for my messes. I-Im helping, uh, helping rebuild this weekend.

Like you helped rebuild last weekend? Come on, Lan. Youre not a helper, youre a God of Destruction! Kali made flesh! Youd do better to just live it up and enjoy yourself instead of being a stammering goody-to-shoe. Akihito sneers more, looking at his companions who more than happily egg him on while repeating his jeers.

Sooner you come to your senses, the better for you. The Warlords would even pay good bucks to get you in their good graces. Think it over Lan. Cause this hero thing? Not for you. The trio offer another round of repeating their taunts to back up their leader before they brush past you. Probably a welcome thing, leaving you alone.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Afraid, Guilty, Insecure
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Sunburst watches in amazement at Tsunami's rapid-fire deflections of Maia's blasts. Despite being on the same team as him, she hadn't actually fought alongside Tsunami all that often. His skill was pretty impressive. A lance of lavender took her attention back to where it ought to be. Following the beam back to its source, she was bewildered to see Lyra floating in.

A mixture of surprise and betrayal play across Lanuola's face as she realises what's going on. Her emotions shift toward anger at the revelation of who Lyra actually was, the light streaming across her body. A scowl forms as she mutters "Ua lelei..." A close up panel shows her hand diving into her pocket, retrieving the prism Sangha had gifted her. She hadn't had the time to test it, but it was meant to help with focusing.

Light abruptly flared around her fists as she called out, "I'm done hurting the people I care about! I can't make the same promise of you!"

Holding the prism out before her, she pointed it at the deceptive constellation, channeling her light through it and toward Vega.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Rolled a *9* on direct engage on the discord, using Reality Flare and spending 2 burn instead of 1 to avoid collateral.

Sunburst is going to use the Prism Sangha gave her, and will be selecting 'Impress, Surprise or Frighten' as her option. If a team ends up getting spent, she'll also select resist/avoid blows, but I shan't assume the team will be spent  :Small Smile:

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 5/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


_"How do you want to handle this, little Chickadee?"_

Sometimes it's the little things. Hearing Chelsea using the old nickname from A Banditry days pulls Hikari back from the brink, like a mantra or a subliminal keyword. Her mind flashes back to dozens of past moments of crisis just like this one. Budapest. São Paulo. Capetown. Moments that had shaped her, prepared her for this. Closing her eyes, she takes a deep, slow breath, caging the beast of fear and sharpening her focus on the task at hand.

The Constellations aren't here for Sidis, they're here for her and her team. This isn't a robbery, or even a hit job. It's a grudge match, for what Silk had done to Polaris. For what _she_ had done to him.

*"They're here for a fight. Wouldn't even be here at all if it weren't for me and my team. Only thing we can do now is give it to them."* Opening her eyes, she turns to Chelsea. *"Polaris is out of commission, but that still leaves at least five potential assailants. Maia, Vega, Cervantes, Altair, and Sirius. Looked like two of them outside before the monitors cut out. That's three unaccounted for. We need your forces here protecting Sidis in case they go for Ronin, but I need you to get me outside ASAP. Do you have a second-in-command that can manage things in here? I could really use you watching my back out there."*

***

Rushing toward the exit, Hikari broadcasts a message to the rest of the team. *"Tsunami! Sunburst! I'm on the way! Do not mess around with these guys, they will kill you if they get the chance!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

GM's Birthday potential puts me at 5/5. Gotta think about that advance.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Angry, Damaged, Guilty
Potential: 3/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them how they are your role model as a hero, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Miho regards her idol steadily, seriously considering his words.  The sheer_thrill_ that runs through her at the thought of working with him, her ideas and work being considered innovative enough to have a place at Hexxan.  Well.  Its more than a little inspiring.

Of course, the implication that she needs to slog her way through some institute of higher learning before shes qualified to do so?  Less so.  Hes already interested enough in her work for this meeting to happen in the first place, and hes already shown some of his cards with regards to how he might best employ her code, and thats _without_ the formal education hes pressing for.

Absolutely, it could change the world overnight, she agrees.  Respectfully, that would be the reason why I havent already marketed it to the world on my own.  The potentials from this work are profound, both positiveand detrimental.  I dont think I have to tell you what some nations military engines might do with this sort of thing.  The only restrictions are on the morality of those who employ it, and...that can be a scary concept.  You can understand why I have to consider carefully how it could be used.  She watches him as she speaks, wondering how her words will strike him.

And yes, you should indeed be wary about handing the keys to your kingdom to my friend, she continues a touch wryly.  Fortunately, you can discuss his code with him without doing that; and you _do_ need to discuss it with him, she cautions, sliding her tablet out of its holder on her chair and swiveling it to face Sidis.  This code is his very life, and I dont feel I have the right to unilaterally decide what happens to it.  Dr. Sidis, meet _Chisei_, she introduces them.

_IT IS A PLEASURE TO MEET YOU, SIR.  MIHO AND I ARE BOTH GREAT ADMIRERS OF YOUR WORK,_ the tablet printed at the AIs direction.



*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Pierce the Mask on Sidis: *11*
How could I gain influence over you?
What are you really planning?
What do you intend to do?

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* 
*Potential:* 4/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


_You flung him off a building!!_

*Nope!* Tsunami shouts as he swats the last beam into the sky, still watching *Maias* position with intensity. *Sure didn't. Think I'd remember that!* 

His head jerks to the side as a flash of energy a different colour erupts nearby, the surprise evident in his features rapidly becoming a cool fury as he sees _Vega_ closing in. Maybe he should feel vindicated that his instincts were right, but hes more disappointed being paranoid is paying off more often than not.

The insinuation that *Sunburst* cant work in close concert with her team without hurting them does annoy him, and so he holds his ground for a moment just out of stubborn principal. Hes not afraid of working side by side with her. Even if shes knocked him out at least once.

As *Sunburst* aims at the pesky creep, Tsunami is rather awestruck as well by way the unfamiliar prism channels her radiant energy; hell have to ask about the device later. Watching as it spears out towards *Vega*, Tsunami leans over and gives a  friendly sort of nudge under *Sunny's* arm with his elbow so that the beam strikes as directly as possible. Also maybe just to prove he isnt afraid of being in close quarters with her while shes blasting. 

*You got this. Kick her a**!* He barks like some kind of sports fan cheering on their favourite player, although it is in utter earnest. With that, Tsunami jets off abruptly, steam having been starting to accumulate at his soles for a few moments prior as pressure built.

_"Tsunami! Sunburst! I'm on the way! Do not mess around with these guys, they will kill you if they get the chance!"_

*Dont worry, not going to let them kill us before you get the honour.* Tsunami calls back as he rockets up to where *Maia* hovers in the stormy sky and reaches out, aiming to grab an ankle so he can throw her back down to earth.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spending Team to help boost Sunnys roll to a 10 so she can do the resist/dodge goodness too!Also spending 1 Hold to *cross he distance* to Maia.Rolled a *2* to *Direct Engage* the enemy (Maia). Adding potential... 4/5 :D

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 0 (for the moment)


*Sunburst, Tsunami: Outside*

*"Awww don't say that!"* Vega calls out as she lands, another volley of energy charging up. *"For what it's worth, I really thought we c-"* Anything else is cut short as a beam of light races from Sunburst to Vega with a little assistance of Tsunami's aiming. Seconds later an explosion rocks the ground as the charged energy the teen villain was preparing detonates on top of her. Tsunami then goes racing up after Maia though it's a short lived trip. The other villain seems prepared this time for Tsunami, spinning in the air with some impressive alacrity before snagging him by the arm and giving him a toss into the building before shooting off a volley of energy beams that rock the tower.

"Enough of this! Enough of your lies! Vega, snap out of it and stop playing around. That's not going to be enough to take Tsunami down and we're not going to get inside to the rest while glowing fingers down there is laying down the firepower. You crossed the wrong people, Yami no Yojimbo. Lay down and die." Vega slowly pulls herself to her feet after Maia's scolding, giving a heavy sigh as she pulls out a large circlet, lavender energy honeycombing out of it to make a shield as Maia seems to charge up, a corona of dark red energy swirling around her as her muscles expand. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Tsunami roll to take a powerful blow


*Hikari, Lady Koto: Bottom Floor*

Things seem to be going well enough if Tsunami, of all people, can throw out a quip. The doors are almost in sight when a shadow drops from one of the many ceiling grates to place itself between you and it. Moments later several shuriken wreathed in flame fly past you, panels showing exploding security cameras ringing Hikari before the next page is a full spread. Lady Koto stands taller than most, not the least of her height made up of high heels. Her name is emblazoned in flame and dragons the same color as her vibrant hair. 
*
"You're very hard to track down, little bird."*


*Ronin, Sidis: Inside*

_"I do understand the moral underpinnings at stake here, but with HexXxen's guidance you wouldn't need to concern yourself with that. We have entire panels on the payroll to look into these things, focus groups, psychoanalysts, even a few of your heroes to help maintain positive inclusion of our work to the everyday person."_ Sidis does seem a little less pleased with the deliberation, the smiling failing only slightly. The mention of weaponry only sours his mood further. _"Yes...and that would certainly be a field we would be looking to step into. You're thinking of third world despots with an army of unthinking killing machines, unscrupulous politicians calling in drone strikes on cities and not caring about the civilians inside. I understand those fears too but think of the good your AI could do in the hands of people who fight for peace and not for power. AI doctors and transport drivers. No more civilians put in the line of harm for the vital jobs they provide. No more truck drivers pulling supplies hit by IEDs. Firefighters that can brave any inferno, police that can use less than lethal means to put down violent criminals, first responders who could go into small rural villages wracked by dengue fever without fear of contracting it. We live in difficult times but we could change things overnight, right here, right now. Tonight, the workforce sleep with hands of bone. In the morning, they would awake with hands of steel."_

He then motions to the tablet, offering a small nod of his head as the words pop up. _"And I am an admirer of your work. Surely you, sir, understand the logic in what I'm speaking. We would take the utmost care in looking you over and return you to your creator when we were done. Have no fear of that, we wish to work with the both of you, not against you. We've got enough competition with Wukong especially now that they've moved to our fair city. If we cannot work with your code, surely you both can work with us to make something of our own."
_

No sooner has Sidis spoken before alarms begin to ring, the building giving a terrible shake as steel shutters start to slide over the interior of windows. A voice, calm, pops over an unseen speaker system. *"No reason to be alarmed sir. Security protocols are being put into place. It would seem the heroes were correct, we've got trouble brewing. I'm sending a detail to your location shortly."*

Sidis gives you a sideways glance before the smile returns. _"Don't suspect you've brought your armor with you? Security is all well and good but we might need something more serious if your friends can't take the heat."_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



How could I gain influence over you? - Give Sidis access to Chisei's codes and/or help him create another AI for HexXxen

What are you really planning? - What he's said so far, he wants to start cranking out AI alongside his other products. That of course means the weapons products that they make among other things.

What do you intend to do? - Use the new AI to overtake Wukong Industries and push them out of San Fran.


[/spoiler]

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 4/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.



The first panel looks up from the ground, framing Tsunami as he rockets into the air towards the more distant shape of *Maia*. The second then looks down on him, a tighter shot, showing his expression is determined and arm outstretched with purpose. The third is divided, first closely framing *Maias* face, her eyes narrowed in keen focus equal grit, the next a brief slice depicting the rapid motion as she realigns herself in preparation.

His arm is shown reaching out in empty space, *Maias* hand catching it from off screen. The next shot is sliced in half, each showing off one of their faces; a contemptuous sneer from the primed Constellation, and second, the momentary shock on Tsunamis of realization that hes gravely miscalculated. 

The next view is shown over her shoulder as Tsunami hurtles into the building with a loud crash and crunch of metal and glass. Each blast of energy obscures Tsunami from view as it rocks the tower, the fact that the volley is moving down the building the real clue that they are all aiming for him specifically. And hitting their mark. A final frame in the series, level with the ground, captures Tsunami as he collides with it finally, smoke trailing off of his body.

Why had he felt it necessary to make a plucky quip?

Trying to push himself up, Tsunami grimaces and gingerly touches his temples, instinctively looking for blood. His head still feels like a ringing gong, thoughts jumbled in a mixture of pain, frustration, and doubt. The panel shows as he lifts his head finally to look straight ahead, the next a view from behind his hunched form; the first thing he sees is *Sunburst* some distance away, and then Vega, getting back up. The latter looks like she was preparing for something, and *Sunburst*... looks like she was having a break of resolve. Without thinking, Max can feel words leaving his mouth.


*Dont you dare think about giving up right now!! Stop... trying to hold back and nuke these a**holes already!* He shouts at her, mouth continuing to hold a soundless snarl as he staggers back to his feet.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a spectacular *12* for taking a *Powerful Blow*! Ouch! Choosing:
Mark 2 conditions (Angry, Insecure)Lashing out verbally (at Sunburst)
Rolled a *10* to *Provoke* Sunburst.
Going to spend _Team_ with that *Provoke* to help *Sunnys* burn roll, hopefully imparting some conviction (alongside encouraging her to foolhardy action...)

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 6/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


Hikari's head whips around to track the shuriken, throwing an arm over her eyes as they explode, taking out the cameras. When she turns back, the Lady Dragon stands before her. *"Koto."* Hikari speaks the name of her domineering sensei with a snarl on her lips. *"How gracious of you to come all this way to help clean up the mess you made. Was this your plan all along? Using me to force a confrontation with the Constellations? So either we take them out or they take us out. Win-win, right?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a *5* to *pierce Koto's mask*. Marking potential, bringing me to 6/5.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Afraid, Guilty, Insecure, Angry
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Sunburst's blast at Vega takes up a full wide-panel. The close-up after focuses on her, not her target, as the last of the light leaves her body with her attack. She's looking exhausted. Though she clenches her fists and motes of light flare around her hands, but her face falls at the sight of Tsunami being sent flying by Maia and the light around her blinks out.

Her stance shifts from aggressive to defensive as she sees the two constellations working together to charge what looked like a powerful attack. Could she actually win this? Despite her bold words, she... Wasn't sure that she could.

"*Dont you dare think about giving up right now!! Stop... trying to hold back and nuke these a**holes already!*"

The panels cut back to a wide angle, showing Sunburst at a distance and Tsunami yelling toward her from his prone position. Lanuola feels her heart sink in her chest at his words. A splash page shows a shadow fall across Lanuola's face, in stark contrast to the light abruptly flaring up along her arms. Behind her, sepia-toned flashback panels fill in the empty space.

"Youre not a helper, youre a God of Destruction! Kali made flesh!" "You destroyed a building?" " Soo se taimi lava out te tau ai tagata e afaina ai" "Let your one man wrecking ball and *nuke* walk in and solve the situation" "I-it happened again... I-I lost control again..." "... I-I don't think it matters what I meant to do..."

The panels pull back again, this time showing Lanuola blasting a broad, unfocused beam out at Vega's shield. Despite the blast, despite the fierce illumination, her face still remains undetailed in the art, her expression invisible. A final pair of remembered conversations echo in her head.

"Youve shown that youve got this, you can keep this under control." "Youre not a bomb"

_I'm sorry Miho... You're wrong about me..._

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Got a 6 on Burn, bumped to a 7 thanks to Tsunami, so marking Angry and holding 3 burn.

Then rolled a 7 and spent 1 Burn to Reality Storm at Vega, choosing to resist/avoid blows. Notably, won't be spending the second Burn to prevent collateral.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Angry, Damaged, Guilty
Potential: 4/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


At the description of the front-line utopia Sidis envisions, Miho cant help but snort softly.  So, now were also to be responsible for the loss of how many jobs currently held in those hands of bone? she points out, imagining the outrage of those who have been replaced by a better version.

Also, you seem to be missing a vital point, sir, she continues.  There still would be people in danger of  blown up, burnt, or assaulted.  They just wouldnt be made of meat.  _Chisei_ isnt a program that does whatever its instructed to; hes his own, sentient, independent person, and he works with me because hes my friend, and he believes in what were trying to do.

She shakes her head.

Either you have coded people who need to agree with and be compensated for what they do, or you scale things back to a sophisticated problem solving program  or you compromise your ethics and code yourself slaves.  Which, suffice to say, she wont be a part of.  Shes already feeling guilty enough without opening up _that_ can of worms, and is more than a little irate that she has to educate this great man in some basic rights.

Alarms and security procedures interrupt the spirited debate, and despite her best hopes that her precautions might have been sufficient, Miho knows that the Constellations have descended upon them.

Im hardly one to wander around without means to protect myself when Ive irritated the sordid criminal underbelly, she admits, triggering the chair to bring her to an upright position.  Handing Sidis the tablet, she rolls back a few feet.

_Chisei_; Launch!

The panel doesnt show the armour transformation; dedicated readers have seen it before.  No, thats happening just off-panel in the foreground, while the panel itself shows Sidis reaction as the armour unfolds itself from its more utility configuration.

*Not precisely something I can just forget at home,* Ronin says dryly.  *Now, considering weve brought this trouble down on your premises, I have to apologise both for doing so, and for what Im about to do.*

The armoured hero Bushido, statistically speaking, intervenes in Hexxen conflicts more often than can be considered a coincidence; Ronin had long ago surmised that he was based and outfitted from the building.  _Chisei_ has been doing a little bit of delicate snooping since they entered the building, and projects a path on her HUD for her to follow as she strides out of the conference room.  Her destination, fortunately, isnt too far, even if it appears like a blank wall when she reaches it.

A little code hacking from _Chisei_, and the concealed entrance opens to reveal a moderately sized lair, the armour and various weapon loadouts commonly used by Bushido racked awaiting need.

And she has a need.

*UM, MIHO...WE APPEAR TO HAVE TRIPPED AN ALARM THAT WAS NOT ON THE SAME SYSTEM ACCESS I WAS USING.  I IMAGINE WE SHALL BE JOINED BY BUSHIDO VERY SHORTLY.  I...AM SORRY =(*

Oh.  Well then.



*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

All the Best Stuff (Hero): *6*
Marking Potential, and waiting for the arrival of an annoyed hero. :P

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 3

*
Sunburst, Tsunami, Vega, Maia: Outside*

Time comes to a crawl as the Constellations let off their own beam of energy which connects with Sunburst's. The panels go white, the sfx a resounding CR-CRAAAAAK BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM before they move to the rest of the team.

*Hikari, Koto: Entryway*

The panels are swift, following Koto's hand as it connects with Hikari's face with the purpose of wiping the sneer from her lips. Koto's face is stony, her eyes a storm. *"Impertinent child, my son has worn off on you."* She spits the words like venom, as if wounded by the mere implication of Hikari's statement. There's a brief moment of regret, a pang of guilt over the swift reprimand but it is fleeting. The Dragon rarely shows warmth outside the flames of her own passions and there will be no warmth here.

*"I have crossed oceans to pluck you from this fire, burned bridges to journey here. For you to take such a tone with me, it is as if you are my own blood in truth. It was not expected that the Constellations would source our actions to your....friends...."* the words are said with even more venom, abject disdain not even veiled. *"nor that they would take such actions as they have tonight. They came for you at our village asking for your head. I denied them their prize and will need answer to The Warrior. I will do so for you, you are not to be fed to the wolves. Now come, we have transport on the roof and we intend to take you away. You will not be that woman's prize this evening. Your friends will not fall to them either, Tumult has promised to aid them though I know not why. Nor do I care. I should be drunk and warm this evening not wet and furious, you will join me."*

As if on cue the entire building trembles, bright light washing the entryway of HexXxen Corp's before the entire front of the building erupts in glass and steel. The explosion sucks in the rain, sprinklers spewing grey water in response.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mark a Condition for your miss.

She's also, in her own way, telling you how things work. You're supposed to follow orders and be a good girl. Raise Freak up and lower Savior or roll to reject her Influence.



*Ronin, Sidis: Inside*

_
"We will continue this discussion another time. Don't think I'm just going to let you off my hook after you've taken a bite. I am not a man who likes to lose a fish."_ Sidis heaves a sigh though seems a good deal relieved when you enter your armor. Additional warning lights bleep and bloop over the office, clearly triggered by what you just attempted to do which prompts a heavier sigh from Sidid. _"That can't be helpful to your cause. Bushido is, thankfully, working in Halcyon for a Guardian outreach program though I suspect he'll be returning sooner than he anticipated. I'll play damage control on that end if you go play damage control on this end."_

The doors to the office, and the panels, soon open on the aforementioned security team. Most are dressed smartly in suits and ties, firearms of HexXxen make at their sides though several are in what one could easily call power armor, tactical gear that obscures their faces, large ramjets at the back for momentary flight and far heavier rifles and power weapons to hand._ "I'll be fine with a small detail. Take the JAEGER with you."_ Sidis motions to the power armored figures_. "Sounds like the fighting's getting rough."_

The building rocks once more, far more violently than the last time, as if to punctuate this fact as panels break to show the aftermath of Sunburst's attack. Maia and Vega are sprawled out on the ground, the shield and other weaponry flung from them. The road in front of HexXxen and the front of HexXen itself are blasted and shattered as Sunburst lets out her fury.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 No response from Bushido, considering how busy this scene is with characters. But soon.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Afraid, Guilty, Insecure, Angry
*Potential:* 4/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

2

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


The panels show an overhead shot of Lanuola, both Tsunami and the pair of constellations visible in frame. Lanuola herself is still, her skin still glowing a bright white even after such a spectacular discharge of power. A cut to a closer angle shows her from the side. Her head is lowered, eyes not clearly visible. The raindrops that hit her vaporise instantly, small puffs of steam rising from her skin. After a moment, she steps partially out of frame, then a third panel has her totally gone. The focus of the now empty panel being the heavily damaged frontage of the HexXxen building.

Though outwardly calm as she walks, the light dancing beneath her skin fluctuates wildly, hinting at the instability of Lanuola's emotional state. The steady white glow of her fists the only constant. Nearing the edge of the melted and broken road, she stops in front of the two prone Constellations. Raising her fists toward them, one for each, she opens her hands.

The silent panels finally end as she speaks, her voice soft in the rain, "Ua uma le fusuaga lea*. Yield."

*Spoiler: Translator's note*
Show

"This fight's finished."


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

A provoke attempt got only a 4, so a failed provoke but potential marked, bringing Lanuola to 5

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Angry, Damaged, Guilty
Potential: 4/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Miho takes a deep breath, not for the first time glad that her armour conceals all manner of tells.  The armour is damaged, her mental equilibrium is shot, and she has no idea whats going on.

Time to change all that.

*Well deal with them,* Ronin assures Sidis, then heads for the door.  *With me,* she instructs the JAEGER, not having missed that she had been essentially put in command of them.  Quietly requesting _Chisei_ to locate the tactical teams communications frequency, she turns her attention to her own team as they rapidly exfil the building, heading to the stairwell and rapidly dropping down the air shaft, various flight systems slowing everyones descent.

_Ronin here, Im heading out with backup.  Whats the situation?_ Shes not certain anyone is going to have time to read their comms, and once again shes determined they need to all get a dedicated communications network to avoid this sort of uncertainty.

In any case, she can soon see for herself as she and the JAEGERs exit the stairwell into the shattered front entrance.  In her haste Ronin nearly misses Hikari standing in conversation with a costumed redheaded woman, and her armoured feet slide through the water and broken glass littering the floor as she shudders to a halt beside her teammate.

*We doing this?* she asks, looking between the two women.  *Sounds like all hell is breaking loose out there.*

Conscious that there might be a case to be made that all of this occurring here is partly her fault, Ronin tries to push those feelings aside as she rushes outside with armoured security in tow, trying to get a sense of whats playing out out in the storm.


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Assess the Situation: *8*
Who here is the most vulnerable to me?

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry, Afraid*
*Potential:* 7/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


*"Yeah. Let's go,"* Hikari says to Ronin. *"We've got some fires to put out."* Taking advantage of the distraction and interruption, Hikari pushes forward like Koto isn't even there, hoping against hope that the Lady Dragon will take no for an answer, at least in front of Ronin.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Adding one birthday potential, as per the message in the Discord channel! Marking Afraid per the GM post. Rolled a *7* to reject Koto's influence. Hikari will cancel Koto's influence over her and take +1 forward against her.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 3


*Hikari, Ronin, Tumult, The Dragon Koto*

Koto goes silent as Ronin appears, a heavy sigh escaping her lips as it seems the conversation has ended. Without missing a beat as Hikari walks past, the ninja motions forward. *"Alright. Shoot her."*

The panels shift, the three JAEGER lifting their weapons and taking a shot to Ronin's back. The panels shift forward once more though Koto is gone in a stream of flame, a flurry of punches aimed at and around Hikari as shards of concrete and glass lift up in the sudden updraft between the the quickly heated air inside and the blowing wind from beyond the threshold of what was HexXxen's entryway.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Angry, Damaged, Guilty
Potential: 4/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Caught off-guard as she is, theres no way for Ronin to react in time; her brain is still processing the implications of Shoot her when the shots are fired.  As smart as she is, shes only human.

Fortunately for her, she has a co-pilot who is not.

Ronin yelps as she unexpectedly goes stumbling sideways, but the end result is inarguably a good thing.  Shes scorched, and several warning flags pop up in her HUD for now-improperly functioning components on her left arm and shoulder, but far better than taking the blasts directly into her back.

*SONUVABITCH!* she swears, tottering for balance before whirling about to face the trio of JAGER that just tried to barbecue her without the appropriate seasonings.

They _dare?_

_Chisei_, she savagely instructs in the privacy of her helmet.  Hack their jet packs.  Full thrust.  Lets see if a rapid introduction to the ceiling can put a damper on their hostile actions.


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Unleash (Machine Control): *11*
Launch, baby!

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry, Afraid*
*Potential:* 7/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:	*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


Koto taking no for an answer was too much to hope for.

Even on high alert, Koto is way too fast for Hikari, and the barrage of fiery punches sends her flying as if from an explosion. The panels draw out the ragdoll sequence as if time itself has slowed while Hikari evaluates their predicament. Three things make themselves clear. First, Koto attacked her. She isn't letting them go without a fight. Second, Koto didn't vaporize her. She's holding back, just trying to make it look good. Third, those punches _really hurt_. Even if Koto's handicapping herself, they'll still need to go all out if they want to make it out of this alive.

This third truth is driven home as Hikari's face collides with the ground, but she recovers. Rolling back to her feet with the momentum, she draws Chidori and Honoo from their saya at her hips, facing her fiery enemy with blood trailing from the corner of her mouth.

*"These people are dangerous! We can't afford to hold back,"* she calls out to Ronin. *"If you've got any experimental ordinance you've been waiting to test, now's your chance!"*

With swords unsheathed, Hikari springs forward to do something she's often dreamed of but never dared to do - attack Koto head-on. Ninja versus samurai. Mother versus daughter. Darkness versus light.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled *11* to *Provoke* Ronin to violent action and drastic measures using *Devil or Angel on my Shoulder*. Rolled a *7* to *Directly engage* Koto, thanks to a boost from Ronin. I'll take the option to resist or avoid her blows.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 4/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


It takes a few moments for Tsunami to regain his senses. Even though he was further from the blast and it was aimed away from his position, the result was both blinding and devastatingly percussive. At first, he isnt even sure if he was engulfed by it or not, but eventually his vision clears, just in time for him to find himself falling face first towards the ground after having slipped from the wall crater that had previously cradled him. He just barely manages to catch himself with a burst of steam to slow his momentum, softening his landing at least though he does still land nearly prone.

Staggering to his feet, Max finally gets a moment to see the full destruction of *Lans* blast, the scene before him transformed from what it was moments ago. Taking a few moments more to breathe, he finds himself feeling rather off center. Hell have to process that later.

He trots stiffly over to *Sunburst*, a bit of a mess with rain cutting tracks through the blood and dirt on his skin, and most of his hair having escaped its topknot. All the same, he takes a stand at *Lans* side, straightening up as best he can.

*What she said.* He grunts.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 3


*Hikari, Ronin, Lady Koto, Tumult: Inside*

The three JAGER units go bouncing down the hall though only for a moment as their machine parts are hijacked. Two are quick to right themselves as the third simply falls to the ground as its occupant ejects. Tumult is treated to a full page spread finally as he bursts into the scene, the letters written in ransom note style as the wild youth surges past Ronin. This seems to catch Koto's attention as Hikari and her trade blows. *"Good, let's switch."* she shouts as she uses the last parry of Hikari's swords, to slip away, a massive fireball surging down the hallway towards Ronin as it melts steel and plaster into little dirty rivers. Tumult however doesn't match up to the call, running past Hikari towards the fight outside. Meanwhile the other JAGER seem to have got their stuff together, quick to lay down suppressing fire on Hikari.


*Spoiler: Ronin*
Show

 Roll to take a powerful blow

*Spoiler: Hikari*
Show

Take -1 to Defend Ronin or roll an unleash to get through the cover fire wherever you wanna go.


*Sunburst, Tsunami, Maia: Outside* 

As the smoke and light clear, rain once more returns to the area in front of HexXxen to reveal the battered Yami no Yojimbo and the crater left after Sunburst's attack. The sfx of rain is all that is on the panel of the battered and blasted Vega who sits at the center of the crater, Maia barely standing and the Yojimbo themselves. 

"No." the next panel shows as Maia staggers to her feet, blood leaking from various wounds from the blast as she gives a hopeful, rousing, nudge with her foot to Vega. Vega does not respond as she's rolled over, her eyes a blank white. "No..." Maia repeats as she crawls, hands and knees, out of the crater, fury in her eyes as she stares a hole into Sunburst. 

"You almost killed Polaris. You tried to take out Vega and me...but I'm stronger than you. You'll pay." she snarls through gasped breathes as she collapses onto the soaked pavement. The following panels show the young woman in a tantrum, a defeated scream scrawling over the panels as she flails about as best she's able. All the while, the text grows blacker, bolder, thicker on the page as lines fill in the blank text box crawling from the words until the words themselves almost seem at the center of a maze. Flames blaze into life from the wounds Maia has, her body standing shakely as similar black lines form around her eyes and mouth.

You've seen this before. Quite a while ago. When you fought The Iron Devil. You also remember that that was about the time the magnetic villain somehow created a giant railgun and almost blew an entire building to pieces. More flames wreath Maia as she rises into the air, her hands growing into molten claws. The panels split showing Tumult in the ruined doorway of the HexXxen building, rifle raised and aimed at Sunburst as Maia's feet become like rockets, blazing into life as she surges claws forward to Tsunami. The panels combine into one with a single SFX. Bang.

*Spoiler: Sunburst*
Show

Hey-yo, roll + Danger. On a miss, you're struck and lose control of your powers in a dangerous way. On a hit, you struggle past the pain of being shot, take -1 ongoing until you get medical treatment. On a 10+, your powers activate and melt the bullet before it hits you. Clear a Condition.

*Spoiler: Tsunami*
Show

Roll to take a powerful blow as you're struck by Maia and your friend shoots your other friend.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Insecure, Angry
*Potential:* 5/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

1

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


For a moment, Sunburst falters. Her hands twitching as she takes in the sight of the two broken constellations, the one checking on the other. Vega's prone, still body taking up most of her attention. Her face is shown for the first time in a while, her expression looks harried. Had she gone too far? 

And then Maia starts hurling her accusations. The fear and worry that had started to gnaw their way into her chest get punched out by Maia's raging, leaving an empty hole. Her fists clench and start to tremble. Sunburst's stressed expression is replaced by her own anger, her own fire rising to match Maia's. She takes a step forward, swiping a hand to one side to take in the destruction surrounding them, and yelled "Afai e te tuʻua aʻu _na o_ lenei o le a le *tupu!** *None* of this _had to happen!_"

Her shout leaves her throat feeling raw, but if it's heard by Maia, the constellation doesn't show it as she retaliates with her own scream. Raising her fists, Lanuola readies herself to fight again, prepared to try and match whatever Maia intended to throw at her. As Maia rises up and begins to rush forward, time feels like it slows. The scene seems crystalised but, as Lanuola begins to raise her hands to summon her power, she catches an unexpected movement from the corner of her eye. Someone on the steps of HexXxen, a weapon of some kind.

The panels shift, the view now being of Lanuola in the foreground, out of focus, with the shooter sharply in focus, clearly visible over her shoulder with the ruined facing of HexXxen behind him. The muzzle of his gun flares as he fires. The next panel has the blur on Lanuola reduced, and the focus starting to soften around Tumult. In front of Lanuola, motes of light are forming a small patchwork in the air. And then Lanuola is fully in focus, a shield of light etched into the air in front of her blocking out almost all of the background, an impact striking just in front of her shoulder.

Time snaps back to normal for her as she registers the loud bang of the gunshot that was just fired. Fired at _her_. The shock of the moment slows her response time, allowing Maia to barrel past her and into Tsunami. Perhaps unfortunately for her teammate, she finds she can't spare much time to worry for him. Instead, she makes a slicing motion through the air with her hand, the shield in front of her dissipating even as a smaller one forms between Tumult and his rifle. The small shield then races toward her, yanking the weapon from Tumult's grip. As it skids to a stop beside her, she takes a couple of steps toward the new arrival and yells out, "Whoever you are, _I'm not looking to fight you!_"

*Spoiler: *Translator's Note*
Show

"If you left me _alone_ this wouldn't be *happening!*"


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Spending a Burn to Snatch the rifle from Tumult, marking the first time that Sunburst has used Snatch!

Also rolled a 10 for Danger on the discord, allowing her to avoid the bullet and clear Afraid.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Angry, Damaged, Guilty
Potential: 4/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


The results of taking momentary control of the JAGERs tech arent as decisive as she might have hoped, but it at least put them off-balance and forced one of them to shed some of their advantage.  Shed take it.  She

The panel is engulfed in flames, to the point where the outline of the Ronin armour can barely be made out.  Warning lights spring up all across the HUD; while excellent against physical assault thanks to the kinetic shielding, its only the sheer durability of the armours alloys that resist energy bolts, electrical blasts...and fire.

A stutter of nonsense characters scroll across the HUD in _Chiseis_ typeface, worryingly, and then....

Well.  Everything seems to go wrong at once.

Unsure if she can count on much of her tech at the moment, Ronin takes Hikaris urgings to heart and unsheaths the Sword of Doom from her back, the near molecular width edge of the blade seeming to cut the very air itself.  Assuming _kasumi no kamae_ stance, she charges Lady Koto with the intent to finish the woman before she is finished herself.


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Take a Powerful Blow: *10*
Lose control of her powers in a terrible way.
Going along with Hikaris Provoke; add 1 Team to the pool
Directly Engage Lady Koto: *6*

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 4/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.



It had been too much to hope for of course, for the *Constellations* to accept defeat and surrender. Tsunami feels a sigh leave his body as *Maia* gets to her feet and refuses. He can respect her tenacity. He would probably act the same if facing someone who had tried to murder his team. Which the *Constellations* _are_ trying. That said, his brows do knit in concern when *Vega*... does not seem responsive. Max doesnt really believe in striking killing blows, especially when the whole situation seems possibly the product of miscommunication. There is no way to confirm *Vegas* status though, not while *Maia* insists on escalating the conflict.

*We never tried to kill Polaris. We didnt want this fight either.* Tsunami growled in exasperation as the *Constellation* made her accusations, and cried for vengeance. *Just stand down and we can get help for her-* It seems the urging is too late however, and he steps forward quickly to flank *Sunburst* when she starts to shout as well. If they must keep up the fight, hes not leaving her to do it on her own. Anger continues to bubble through his veins all the same, frustrated with the situation and how much destruction has been needed to not even _end_ it.

The strange black lines that etch themselves around *Maias* eyes and mouth cause his eyes to narrow as he registers their familiarity. That cant be good. Just as she launches herself at them however, he somehow finally becomes aware of the secondary figure that has joined the scene, a little too late. From their narrow slivers, hazel eyes fly wide instead in a look of pure shock, fear bleeding in as well, a rare emotion for Max to show. There is an underlying pain and longing as well, heart breaking all in the span of a second, because he knows this means *Xiuas* made his choice.

*Xiua-!* The name leaves his lips reflexively all the same, a raw shout. Its all he manages however, an arm reaching towards the sniper just as *Maia* collides with him. He hears the shot ring out, a sound almost familiar. It would have been a relief, in the past. He wouldnt have made it to San Fran without it. Where would he even be now, without him?

His head cracks against the ground as he crashes beneath *Maia*, and for a moment he expects it to repeat. Again. Again. _Crunch._ But theres no grotesque hand gripping his face and holding it down this time. The rain is familiar too though, as is the pain. A bleak, desperate fight, and the keen sense that this person doesnt just want to break him, but _kill_ him. All for what? Some senseless argument. The fire is new. 

With the flurry of *Maias* molten claws and rage having smashed into him, knocking the wind and sense out of him, all thats left is the pain and fear of what happens next, a million thoughts rushing by with only a nanosecond to process each.

_Will Xiua watch as she shreds me? Is he going to just shoot me next?_ Maybe they could have taken down *Maia* still somehow, but they needed the whole team to stop the _Iron Devil_. Tsunami knows *Tumult*, his abilities. They cant tackle him too, not without the others. More than that, Max still doesnt _want_ to fight *Tumult*. Not him. How can he defend both *Sunburst* and *Tumult* from each other in the middle of this? He cant. Can he even defend himself? How did he fail so many people?


_How did it all unravel so quickly? Even Sunburst couldnt stop it. This has to stop._


His hands flail outwards for support and... something. The kanabō is missing, but his palms slap down in the water that surrounds them as futile comfort for the ruined ground. His fingers curl against the ground, and he almost wretches from the sudden collision and a sudden sensation of gravity that feels as if it is pulling him from inside out, towards the shore. 

Despite the sensation, Tsunami isnt moving. But something else is. 

All the rain immediately pooled around the pair abruptly disperses, almost seeming to crawl away from Tsunami across the ground in a most unnatural way, out to shore. The shoreline itself appears to be retreating as well, only to be rolling into a dark, ominous shape. The massive swell breaks, roaring back for shore.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled *11* for *Taking a Powerful Blow* so choosing to have Max *lose control of his powers in a terrible way*.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 8/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:	*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


Hikari's head whips around as Tumult barrels his way past her, and when she turns back, Koto creates some distance between them. Hikari curses and makes to charge her down, but a spray of bullet fire cuts her off. Her leg sears with pain as a shot grazes her thigh and she collapses onto one knee behind a pile of rubble. She sizes up the two JAEGERs, but they're too far for a dash.

Then she notices the shadows.

Between the explosions, fireballs, and gunfire, most of the overhead lighting has been destroyed. The flickering flames and fluorescent lights throw shifting shadows across the floor, walls, and ceilings. The next panel shows Hikari crouched, the red scarf tied like a sash around her waist hidden underneath her clothes brought into stark relief. _Gotta time it just right..._ Standing up, she gives the JAEGERs just enough time to draw a bead on her before charging. A page-wide panel shows her path from the rubble, into the nearest pool of shadow, and then launching herself out of the shadows on the wall behind the firing JAEGER with Chidori and Honoo extended.

Stabbing her blades into the shoulder of the armor, Hikari yanks the JAEGER around. Sparks fly as the bullets chew through the armor on the other JAEGER and she pushes off, sending the JAEGERs crashing into each other as she tumbles through the air, crumpling back to one knee on the landing with a grunt. Turning her head to the side, she spits blood onto the polished concrete floor. *"Who wants seconds?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled *5* to *Unleash* to evade the suppression fire. Marking potential, bringing me to 8/5. Rolled a *14* to *Turn to the Darkness*. Taking +1 forward to overcome obstacles in this fight against Koto, also taking 1 hold. The release is cathartic, I'm clearing Afraid.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 3


*Max, Maia, Sunburst, Tumult, Lyra: Outside*

As time moves to a standstill for Tsunami, it moves very quickly for everyone else. Tumult gives a look of shock, and unbridled fury, towards Sunburst though the light wielding lady doesn't suffer under it for long as Maia charges. Fury is swiftly replaced with indecision though in another moment he's off, charging down Maia with a warcry. No more bullets heading towards Sunburst probably isn't the reprieve the hero needs however especially as the rain stops and the first wave erupts across the open grounds. Everything is in that moment, Lyra still strewn out across the pavement, Maia and Tumult in a heap as flames blast into the air, Tsunami in another hole of their body's making. Then the world seems to inhale, the waters clearing.

Then the world exhales and the wave strikes. 

*Hikari, Ronin, Koto and Friends: Inside*

Inside HexXxen isn't fairing much better than outside, all things considered. Tight, cramped corridors and multiple fighters making for not ideal circumstances. Not ideal as Hikari takes a hail of bullet fire, not ideal as Ronin sets themselves up to square up against Koto. Both fights are side by side. Panel for panel. Hikari standing over her enemies in a moment of triumph as Ronin is disarmed, Koto unleashing a kata on the heroine seeming to dance through the motions and then with one final movement she plucks the sword from Ronin's hands and tosses it down the hallway. 

"Now what, Warrior-Spawn?" she spits, the panels ending with a fireball hurtling towards Ronin as Hikari gives their pithy line. The next panel is a full paged spread. The inside of the hallway flooding. The next page is an empty hallway. Everyone swept away.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Both of you mark a Condition!



*Everyone: The Ocean*

The last page shows the plaza outside HexXxen, Hikari and Ronin and the others falling out as they're pulled by the withdrawl of the giant wave only moments behind Sunburst and the others outside. Lyra still seems unconcious, drifting in the water limply. Koto and the JAEGER struggle towards one another as Tumult and Maia plunge beneath the waters. Thankfully that's the end of it, no civilians present for the fight. While villains with a desire to kill you may seem most pressing, the ocean will kill you all without consideration. It's just the ocean after all and all of you are hurtling out to sea as the storm rages above. What do you do?

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Insecure
*Potential:* 5/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

1

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


There's a moment of quiet for Sunburst when she locks eyes with the furious Tumult. It's far from tranquil, she has no idea what she's done to earn the fury of the red-haired man and a part of her fears for what it could be, but there is at least quiet as they trade silent anger. The calm breaks as the man abruptly switches targets, chasing after Maia and bringing Sunburst's attention with them. Tsunami was down, Maia on top of him and the ninja rushing to finish the job. Power flaring along her arms, she yelled out "Alu ese mai ia te ia!*"

With a swipe of her arm, a shield formed between Tsunami and... Empty space. Tumult had crashed into Maia, the ninja and the Constellation sent tumbling away from her teammate and rendering her shield pointless. Blinking in confusion, Lanuola doesn't have long to contemplate this change of events as a wall of water crashes into her back. The hasty guard she'd formed around Tsunami blinks out as her concentration is lost and the panels focus just on Lanuola for now.

A constant hiss surrounds her still-glowing arms as she fights her way to the surface of the suddenly flooded streets. She manages to break her way to the surface briefly, gasping to reclaim the breath she lost with the impact. A quick flash of the HexXxen building receding in the distance all she catches before the chaotic current pulls her under again. There's a panel further down the street, showing just the sweep of the water, then another further down still as Lanuola manages to get to the surface again. This time she's stable enough to stay above the water. Casting around desperately, she spots Tsunami and their assailants drifting down the street. Daring to reach an arm out toward her teammate, she nearly dips beneath the wave again when another passing body caught her eye. Lyra had also been swept up in the chaos. Blood running cold, Lanuola gave a silent apology to Tsunami as she quickly switched focus.

Two shimmering walls form either side of her as she stretches her arm out, cutting through the water to scoop in and catch Lyra's drifting body, keeping her from being swept any further. The water lifted up, crashing into the sudden barrier and bringing both Sunburst and Lyra higher with it. Before it could wash them straight back out again, Sunburst bought the walls completely closed, creating an isolated pocket of water in the street. Beyond it, she could just about make out Tsunami being swept out toward the sea. Desperately hoping he'd be ok, Lanuola grabbed ahold of Lyra and, after a short dip back beneath the water as the chaotic current stabilised, bought her up to the surface. Bracing her against the edge of her wall of light with one arm while she trod water, all that was left for her to do was desperately hope the outgoing wave would drain before she slipped under from exhaustion.

*Spoiler: Translator's Note*
Show

*"Get away from him!"


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Rolled a 6 to Defend Lyra, spent a team selfishly to bring that to a 7 by shifting Saviour up, and Superior down (sorry Tsunami!)

Going to go ahead and clear Angry with my success, there's something a bit more pressing going on right now so her anger's basically gonna be gone now. She'll also be exposing herself to danger.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Angry, Damaged, Guilty, Insecure
Potential: 4/5
Gadget: 1*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Tumbling uncontrollably in the mad rush of water, unable to tell up from down for a long, long moment, Ronin is saved from that uncertainty when she sinks far enough to begin being bounced along the ground as the withdrawing waters drag her in their wake.  Her armour is far from sufficiently buoyant to remain above the waters surface, and while her EM drive is a marvel of reactionless flight technology, it doesnt have the same effect on the far denser fluid shes currently immersed in.  Her sword is lost, effortlessly disarmed, _Chisei_ seems to be somehow offline, she had no idea where she is or what just happened, her suit is damaged and shes pretty sure she can feel the beginning of something damp on her left shoulder, and her emotions are all a-roil.

Despite her best efforts, she is beginning to suspect she might not be as on top of things as shed like to believe.

Cursing, being battered about mercilessly despite the suits kinetic shielding blunting the worst of the impacts, and desperately worried over her best friends silence, she tries to re-jig the EM drive to get enough purchase on the water to first stabilize her, and hopefully get her to the surface.



*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Marking Insecure.  Rolling Unleash to try to extract herself from the floodwaters: *9*.  Effect unstable or temporary.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Hikari*
*Conditions: Angry, Hopeless*
*Potential:* 8/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:	*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


A sequence of panels shows the flooded entryway, followed by shots of Hikari being bodily slammed into the floor, the walls, and seemingly every conceivable obstacle or piece of debris as the current drags her toward the ocean. Blood flows from her smashed face and multiple lacerations, mixing in the turbulent water. Suddenly her progress is arrested as the trailing tail of the scarf wrapped around her waist catches on a piece of exposed rebar, but Hikari's frantic thrashing finds no purchase in the water rushing past her. Still images of Hikari's face fighting desperation are interspersed with panels of a lone cherry tree on a hill against sunset, losing more and more blossoms each time. Hikari's widen in fear as she can no longer suppress the urge to breathe, releasing one last trail of bubbles. Each bubble is filled with a scene from the past - Jin pulling her from the car wreck that killed her parents; Hikari issuing battle orders to A Banditry in a jungle; arguing with Miho in the rain; Hikari pleading on her knees as Jin casts her out from the Weather Report; kicking Polaris out of the helicopter. The final bubble contains the cherry tree, now completely bare.

Hikari's body hangs limply in the water, held in place by her scarf. When the water finally recedes, her waterlogged corpse lies unceremoniously deposited among the debris of the wrecked lobby. One last panel shows Chidori and Honoo resting on the ocean floor, as good as lost forever.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Marking Hopeless, per GM instruction. Because apparently you can't just mark Deceased.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 5/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.



The flames and percussive shock of *Maias* fists abate, and where the _Constellation_ consumed his vision before, what remains is blurred by a brief but brilliant flash of familiar golden light. *Sunburst* coming to his rescue once again? Why would anyone question if she is a hero? But it isnt her voice he hears before the beating abruptly relents, it is one equally familiar but unexpected roaring with rage.

The water lifts his body from the unfinished grave *Maia* was attempting to build with it, though at first his senses remain clouded and turbulent as the surge. He doesnt see as *Sunburst* tries to reach for him, though if he could have, he would have told her she made the right call saving *Lyra*, and not just out of a guilty conscience. As much as he detested the _Constellation_, his morals say its a good call. The right one.

Tumbling in the receding wave, he finally gets enough of his senses knocked back into him to comprehend enough of the situation to act. The swell of water explodes around *Tsunami*, the young man launched to the surface. He doesnt quite fly nor does he walk either, instead half surfing, skidding, stumbling across the surface of the rolling water as he coughs and sputters and regains some kind of relationship with oxygen and direction. 

Its so much... So much more water than he can immediately fathom. Was this the storm? Was this _him_?

*Sunburst?!* He calls out fearfully against the storm as he pushes himself into the air with a quickly wilting burst of steam, although he catches the gleam of gold in the distance quickly enough, further away than he expected. His heart skips a beat a second time when he no longer sees the others. 

*Xiua!!* Max shouts wildly, his eyes rapidly skimming the dark and roiling surface as it pulls further back out towards the sea. *Xiua!!!* Its equally as fearful as it is a confirmation of anxious hope when he catches a sign of a more unnatural commotion in the water. With a more energized burst of vapor, Tsunami plunges back into the water, jetting towards the redhead and reaching out to try and get a solid hold before he launches back for the surface.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled *8* for *Defend* in Maxs effort to rescue Tumult, so going to choose to take *Influence over Tumult*, and _Escalate the situation._

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 3

The waves crashed, the very panels holding woodblock style wave patters for several pages as the Team and their enemies are tossed about, pulled down into the dark currents and spit back out onto the shores of Bear Island there under bruised skies streaked by lightning. Wave after wave tossed and turned the team, pushing them back to shore before dragging them back out into the murk only to slam them back again. When it all seemed as if the constant motion of the waves would not abate, with one final crash the team was deposited at least outside the reach of the drink.

The waves still raged even after the worst subsided, Ronin on the edge and liable to be sucked back down into the drink, Hikari motionless on the flat pavement , Sunburst and Tsunami revealed to have come away from the waves with their prize. Lyra and Tumult seem barely conscious, hacking up ocean water, limp and wrung out. No longer threats. Koto and her remaining men seem to have been washed away, lost in the dark waters beyond HexXxen's lights.

The team however is not so lucky as to have all their enemies gone however. With one final wave Maia surges onto the shore in steaming, sizzling water, panting and heaving vapor as a cherry red glow seems to grow ever brighter in her chest and black lines crawl from her eyes and mouth out along her flesh. Her eyes themselves have gone completely black, twin voids of fury and rage as they fall upon Tsunami. They often use the saying "if looks could kill" as a pithy statement over someone's barely withheld contempt but in this case it's quite literal as flaming beams of light launch from Maia's eyes towards the drenched hero.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Tsunami, roll to take a powerful blow.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Insecure
*Potential:* 5/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Sunburst releases her barrier as the tide looks like it's finally ebbing away, the young hero spilling out onto the courtyard along with the bedraggled Constellation she'd saved. As the last of the water drains out, she rises to her knees, coughing to clear her lungs. As she pushes herself to her feet, she manages to take in the fact that her entire team were here now, albeit they all looked like they needed a moment or two longer to recover from the waters receding than she did. Sunburst doesn't have more than a moment to process the simple presence of her team, though, as Maia emerges from the final wave, the rising steam from the murderous Constellation serving to amplify the sense of threat and scale she gave off.

Maia's intent couldn't be clearer, and that at least made Sunburst's decision making painfully simple. When the attack came, though, it was faster than she could react to. She'd just have to trust that her teammate was ok, though. It was clear that Maia was too dangerous for her to turn her back on, that _had_ to take priority.

Teeth gritted, Sunburst squares up to Maia once her assault finished, the panels framing her with her solidly in between the Constellation and the rest of the bedraggled metahumans in the courtyard. "*Ua lava lea!** If you *must* fight then *fight me!*"

Sunburst's remaining light gathers in her fists and, taking a step, throws her hands forward as her power erupts toward Maia.

*Spoiler: Translator's Note*
Show

*"*That's enough!*"


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Sunburst is gonna be spending her last point of Burn to use Reality Storm against Maia, getting a *9* on Discord.

I'll be choosing to impress/frighten/surprise Maia.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Angry, Damaged, Guilty, Insecure, Hopeless
Potential: 5/5
Gadget: 0*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.


Ronin digs her armoured hands into the ground, water lapping at her insensate legs, just desperately hanging on for a moment to try and avoid being sucked out into the bay again.  Shes cold, battered, damaged, and more alone than she should be...but the fight isnt done yet.  Before she can hope to react, the remaining Constellation lashes out at Tsunami with some sort of fire gaze, and she knows she has to do something fast to help out.

With a cry she coaxes another gasp of effect from the EMDrive, sending her skittering across the plaza to crash into Maias back as Sunburst unleashes her own attack, jarring the woman and preventing her from reacting properly to the attack.

And in their moment of contact, Ronin pulls a device she has been working on from where it is clamped onto her armour, thankfully not washed away in the wild waters, and slams it onto Maias back, activating the energy bond capture system shes been experimenting with.   This had better work.

It _has_ to work.

It has to, because shes out of tricks and if this _doesnt_ work, shes not sure if shell be able to be of any more use in this fight.


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Spending 1 Team to boost Sunbursts roll to a 10.
Always Prepared: Unleashing a capture gadget.  Gadget pool reduced to 0, marking Hopeless
Unleash roll on Discord: *5*
Marking Potential

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions: Angry, Hopeless*
*Potential:* 8/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:	*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


While the others continue their fight against Maia, a sequence of panels show Silk's body lying motionless but her shadow rising to stand. Finally, with hacking coughs, Silk chokes up the water from her lungs. Slowly, she stands to her feet and body and shadow match once more. Her drenched hair is plastered to her head but the red scarf tied around her waist flutters in the wind. With a calculating eye, she surveys the scene, taking it all in. The Yojimbo fighting desperately, Maia steaming and glowing as if she were a woman on fire. One singular thought crowds out all others in her mind.

_It's time to end this._

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a *10* to *assess the situation*. Asking what here is most vulnerable to me and what can I use to end this quickly? Taking a +1 while acting on the answer.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 6/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.



Tsunami had barely had time to settle or recover, gingerly setting *Tumult* down but unable to fully look over him before feeling a prickling along the back of his neck as *Maia* focuses on him with killing intent. Looking up, he catches her gaze briefly enough to confirm hes obviously her target. With little time to react, his eyes dart around the immediate area. Grabbing a slab of twisted metal debris, he is able to put it between them and the fiery onslaught just as she unleashes it. Gritting his teeth, he pulls in the remaining water surrounding him, where it starts to fountain against the backside of the makeshift shield to stop it from heating too quickly before Max can wedge it into the cracked tarmac.

Once the improvised shield has become an equally crude barricade now wedged in the ground, Max grabs *Tumult* again, pulling the other young man over and working him into a sitting position with his back against the shield. Much of Max's outer armour has come undone at this point, so he shucks his jacket as well, quickly draping the latter over the waterlogged redhead. Still no time to talk.

As he stands to find his team mates taking on and distracting *Maia*, a flutter of red catches his eye and he spies...  *Hikari*. Obviously, it is *Hikari*. But at the same time, that feels wrong, unfamiliar. And theres the scarf. Everything about her presence feels at odds with what he knows of her. But then again, he did disobey her orders. He has no idea how she's taken that. He endangered the team, and escalated the situation further still. But it isnt over yet.

Given that... *Hikari*... hasnt made a move to rip him open, he turns away from her for now, and back to the problem at hand. Who knows where the kanabō is now, thankfully theres still plenty water on the ground. Marching forward toward the fight, he bends down further on one step, hands slapping the wet turf. As he rises, new implements do as well, the rippling shapes appearing something like a shield and lance of water. The shield he keeps, the spear however he hurls ahead, to meet *Maia* in the middle of *Subursts* blast. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled *6* for *Take a Powerful Blow*. Huzzah! Rolled a *11* for *Direct Engage*. Double Huzzah! Choosing the resist/avoid blows, and create an opportunity for allies.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 2


*Maia, Team: A Mess*

Like the wave, everything seems to happen all at once and in the flurry of action Hikari sees it all play out. Maia, alone, is on her last leg like the rest of you and while her powers might be daunting and suddenly stronger than before she's on a ticking clock as the cherry red glow at her center starts to spread further and further. None of the other enemies, and there were quite a number of them, have returned from the waves. The two saved are clearly unconscious but there's no time to take stock of them.

Ronin's gambit fails as the device melts on contact with the Constellation. Whatever it was going to do, simply doesn't happen as wires spark and pop and the device just explodes. The heat itself causes a backdraft around Maia strong enough to send the armored hero flying, Ronin being tossed far off down the road as rain and debris fly about the teen villain. None of that seems to slow the blast of light and water that comes her way however, sending Maia reeling. Not something she expected as the combo hits her in full and she goes bouncing along with Ronin albeit not for long. Black tendrils launch from her open wounds, wrapping about lightpoles and righting the villain as her wounds start to knit shut with the same inky tattoos you're all familiar from Impact and Iron Devil. 

"This isn't over..." she howls, her voice growing distorted, flickering and popping like a wet log on a bonfire. Her veins glow more with her inner heat, the glow at her center now an inferno that laps the air with flame. Black streaks run through the blaze, slowly robbing it of its light but doing nothing to its heat or intensity. "Even...even if you beat me, we'll be back." she screams, tucking in herself to focus one, seemingly, final blast to take all of you with her. 

*Spoiler: Ronin*
Show

Mark a Condition

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Insecure, Angry
*Potential:* 5/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

1

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola was at her breaking point. Maia had come at them from nowhere, for _no reason_, and when she was beaten she didn't even have the _decency_ to stop and surrender. Raw anger bubbled up in her chest, steam rising from her as she began to glow white-hot once again. Fists balled, she screams out "_Aisea e te le nofo ai i lalo_?"*

She doesn't wait for a response, Maia had made it abundantly clear that there was nothing to be said, and Sunburst was long past the point of patience. Throwing punch after punch, Sunburst looses a salvo of blasts aimed squarely at the constellation.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Rolled a 9 to generate Burn, marking Angry and holding 3 Burn, followed by a 7 to Reality Storm, spending 2 of that 3 Burn to avoid collateral.

Sunburst is creating an opportunity for her allies with this attack.


*Spoiler: Translator's Note*
Show

* "_Why won't you stay down_?"

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Angry, Damaged, Guilty, Insecure, Hopeless, Afraid
Potential: 1/5
Gadget: 0*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


For a long moment Ronin isnt even aware shes come to rest, until awareness of her surroundings comes flooding back in.  Icy fear grips her as she realises that shes out of options; nothing that shes attempted has made a dent, half her systems are damaged or offline, she has no idea what has happened to _Chisei_, and from what she can make out through a cracked display the Constellation is about to go nuclear.

Gasping  shes gasping, not sobbing, she doesnt cry, its the damaged helmet display thats giving a blurred view  she hauls herself to her feet, even if she cant feel them.  As Sunbursts barrage holds their opponents attention she staggers forward, the only one close enough to do anything that might, finally matter.

Throwing her arm about the glowing Constellation, she ignores the heat and energy building up under her nose.

*Im...sorry,* she tells her teammates, unsure if they will be able to hear her or not; but she has to say the words regardless.  She owes them that much.

And hopefully, this will make up for all of her mistakes, the least of which was bringing everyone here to this disastrous encounter.  She is so angry with herself, so guilty over what she has done, she has no other options left to her.  This, she deserves.


*Sigma.  Epsilon.  Omega.*  The command processes through the dumb operating system, and is accepted.  Ronin closes her eyes as the suits power source catalyzes, cascadesand catastrophically fails.


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Marking Afraid as per GM.
Directly Engaging Maia: *1*
Marking Potential

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions: Angry, Hopeless*
*Potential:* 8/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -2*Superior:	*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll with your Alias Label. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + your Hero Label.*[X]Save the Light:* When you step in to intervene, help a civilian, or stop a threat roll + your Hero label. On a miss, youre made to look the fool. Mark a Condition and give ground. On a hit, youve got someones attention. Use it as an opportunity or provoke them to action. On a 10+ your foe must respond in kind or flee.*[X]Captain:* When you enter battle as a team, add an extra Team to the pool and carry +1 forward if you are the leader.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.


The gadgets, the water spears, the punches of light - they don't work. They can't, they're the right solutions to the wrong problem. Attacking Maia's body can't stop the runaway reaction, won't prevent her impending detonation. Not even Ronin's kamikaze attack can end it. It was too late for Maia, her fate was sealed. As for the rest of them...

_Let there be Silk._

Unwinding the red scarf from around her waist, Silk wraps one end around each hand like a long red garrote. Then, crossing her arms across her chest like a vampire in a coffin, she falls backwards with her back arched. As her head touches her shadow below her, she falls right through. The panels show her falling upside down through the black, tumbling toward Maia. She emerges at the other end, behind Maia somersaulting over her as gravity reasserts itself, catching the trailing length of scarf around the burning girl's neck. She swings around, propelled by momentum, and lands on solid ground back behind Maia. Yanking the ends of the scarf - _hard_ - she wrenches the wayward Constellation over her shoulder, swinging her into and through an ink-dark shadow on the ground. 

Letting one end of the scarf go, she pulls it back through like a suture through a wound. When it emerges from the other end, there is no Maia. Just a wet, dripping scarf. And the faint subsonic pressure wave of an underwater explosion somewhere out at sea.

Silk wrings water from the scarf, looping it loosely around her neck in unmistakable fashion. Pulling out a ribbon, she ties her hair up in her usual high ponytail. The damp black hair hangs limply, like her sodden scarf. Slowly, she makes her way over to the bent and broken Miho as the disarmed and disarmored Ronin crawls away. *"You'd better not die. I still have plans for you."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a *13* to *unleash*.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Angry, Damaged, Guilty, Insecure, Hopeless, Afraid
Potential: 1/5
Gadget: 0*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


She was alive.

She had never intended to ever have to _use_ the last-ditch self-destruct, but she would have been remiss if she hadnt included the capability.

And it still hadnt been enough.

But...she was alive.  And out of tricks, out of tech, out of her armour, and mostly out of her mind.  A low, panicked keening kept burning in her throat as she scrambled on her elbows, dragging the dead weight of her lower body behind her.  Trying to get away, because she had _nothing_ left.

And a shadow fell over her.

With a shriek she rolled over and cowered as Silk delivered her ominous words...no, Hikari.

No.

_Silk._

You...you _betrayed_ us, from the very beginning! she cried, her heart breaking.  It was betrayal by family all over again, and once again she was crawling away in defeat.  It all made sudden, horrible sense; why Hikari wasnt around at times of crucial need to lead them, how Silk knew just how to deal with each and every one of them.

They had been set up to fail before they had even gotten started.

With an anguished cry, she rolled over and desperately tried to scramble away on bleeding elbows, fully aware of the futility of her panicked actions but utterly unable to do anything but heed the prodding of her fearful lizard brain that only had one word for her.

_Flee._

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 6/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


Once again, Max is impressed by *Sunbursts* power. Its getting to be disturbing what hasnt put *Maia* down yet, and its starting to feel like brute force isnt the solution, yet shes not giving them a lot of options. Theyre all looking a little haggard too.

But then.... *Silk* happens. In an elegant but haunting display, she nearly effortlessly, or so it seems, removes *Maia* from the equation. At first he stares in a mixture of horror and confusion, uncertain if she just outright murdered the Constellation or not. But with the immediate threat removed, his brain does finally has a chance to now wrestle with the fact that... *Silk* is *Hikari*. *Hikari* is *Silk*. It doesnt compute, but it seems indisputable still. All the times theyve run into the slippery ninja run through his head, trying to make sense of it. As she starts to stalk towards *Ronin* however, something triggers in his brain.

He feels the heartbreak in *Ronins* voice in his own chest. Its magnified seeing someone he respects and trusts reduced to literal crawling. Protective nature takes over as he sprints towards his fallen team mate, attempting to place himself between her and *Silk*, a somewhat warning look and staying hand gesture given to the latter. Bending down, he takes hold of one of *Ronins* arms and pulls her up off the ground, drawing her arm around his own shoulders before slipping his other arm under her knees as he lifts her up with ease.

* I dont... understand whats happening here...* Max grunts in pained confusion as he stares down *Silk*, conflicted. *You have a lot to explain... but... not now...* He concludes, given how frantic *Miho* is to leave, which is absolutely fair. *..Dont follow us.* He states simply, eyes flickering towards *Sunburst* and back. *Come on, were leaving...* Tsu calls to her, trying to keep his tone even and commanding rather than showing all the hurt and confusion, starting to back away from *Silk*. Should she show no sign of taking hostile action, hell still willingly show her his back and turn away, back towards where he left *Tumult*. Hes going to have to drag the redhead out of here too.

----------


## Razade

It's over.

Just like that, all the sound and fury are gone. In the next, the entire coast shakes and not too far out to sea a towering pillar of flame and light erupts. It casts the shore and HexXxen's building in blinding light and then it too vanishes into the storm, into the darkness. Only the sound of rain fills the space between you but like sanity or order or trust the silence doesn't last for long.

Two things happen at once.

The first is the distant sound of a motor rushing closer, a speedboat somehow cresting the wave of the former explosion to come skidding onto the shore. Hikari certainly recognizes her, Ronin possibly too if they're still conscious. In the sparks and carnage of a boat added to the rubble of the fight, a splash page reads Cindersnap with the hero dressed in a smart suit with the Monsoon's logo on the left breast and a katana hanging off her side casually as she walks from the wreckage.

The second, only moments later and on the next two pages is yet another splash intro. The storm in the skies part to reveal the stars above, black clouds pushed back by dazzling light. Across both pages spreads the name Lightbringer at the top and "has arrived" at the bottom in etched lettering. The elder hero has ditched her famous pristine white outfit to something more modern, similar even to the black, forest green and silver of Cindersnap, Lightbringer is dressed in a white suit with gold and black accents. 

Both exchange a look before Lightbringer's gaze falls upon the four of you.
_
"The Yami no Yojimbo are under arrest by my Authority."_

The words boom across the panels as her eyes fill with light, hands raised before falling as more beams of light streak down from the sky. The Authority troops are dressed in similarly colored kimono, weapons already drawn as they form a tight circle as perimeter around the blasted shoreline. Cindersnap gives only a despondent look at the four of you before stepping forward and in line with Hikari though keeps silent.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Insecure, Angry
*Potential:* 5/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

1

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


The stillness around Lanuola belies the bewilderment she feels at the chaos she just saw unfold in front of her. Miho's kamikaze attempt brought her heart to her throat, Hikari's all too casual reveal that she was actually Silk this whole time opens a pit in her stomach, and Max's flat instruction to just leave made her feel like her back was against the wall. She can't bring herself to speak, to comment, to even act through the entire display. The only things separating her from a statue are her wild eyes darting back and forth between her teammates, her irregular breathing as she fought down her emotions, and the rapid flickering and dancing of light across her skin as she ultimately fails to keep herself level.

Lanuola manages to shake her head at Max's command, "N-no." Though her tone is defiant, her voice shakes as she speaks, "Max, that _isn't-_"

She doesn't get a chance to finish her statement, being interrupted by the abrupt burst of light from the sky above. Looking up toward the new arrival, she takes a step back with an alarmed expression on her face. The abrupt arrival of authority troops serves as a brutal underscore of how out of her depth she now was. Raising her hands slowly to the sky, she finds her eyes falling on Lightbringer. Quietly, she whispers under her breath, "Faʻamolemole sei ou toe vaʻai i loʻu aiga..."

----------


## Razade

*Issue Three
As Light to Darkness*


The cover of Issue 3: Yami no Yojimbo shows the lineup of your team in mugshots. Lion, Moonshadow and Ground Zero are crossed off with thick red paint. Lion has a seal from the U.S government showing his deportation. Moonshadow has M.I.A marked on their picture. Ground Zero, a K.I.A. Tsunami, Ronin, Sunburst and Hikari each are roughed up and dressed in the typical orange jumpsuit of an inmate.

The writing was on the wall when Lightbringer appeared. There was nowhere to run. Even if you were innocent where would you run to? How would you get there and how long would it be until you were caught again? You all know you're innocent here, you know running would jeopardize that. There are some panels of you all being put in cuffs, Cindersnap furiously trying to defend you but to no avail as Lightbringer looms large in each panel she's in. That doesn't mean of course you have to go nicely into that dark good night. Do you struggle? Do you do anything at all when you're piled all together in a prison ship and taken to the mainland?

When the flashbacks, if you wish to relate them, are finished the rest of the opening pages show you being booked with a small summary of events in text boxes before you are placed in individual cells. Eventually you're removed as dawn breaks and the storms pass through. The next few panels focus on each of you.

Hikari is first. Several guards in Authority gear lead you to a small interrogation cell, your scarf confiscated along with any other weapons or tool you might have had the night before. The cell is not empty, an all too familar and not at all pleased face sitting across from the seat set out for you. Jin, the Chickadee. He isn't armed, not that he needs to be, nor is he in his official costume. At the moment he's just a man. A tea pot and two cups are set on the table, the older man finally moving to pour as the door comes to a close. *"A disappointing sight. Sit, it seems I must ask you some questions before they'll let you go."*

The pages break to Sunburst. Your hands have been bound as have your eyes. A precaution as far as they're concerned from keeping you from blowing anything up with your powers. You can't see where you're being led to but the reader can, a similar hallway and cell awaiting you as the guards lead you by several long and clearly electrified ropes for extra protection. The eyemask breaks once the door to the interrogation room closes. The room, unlike the dank and cold of Hikari's, is illuminated to a harsh degree for at the interrogation table is sat none other than Lightbringer herself. You can feel her power now, now that you're locked in the room with her. She motions coolly to the seat across from her, her eyes almost inhumanly empty of any emotion. "Sit, girl. You have no need to fear, you will be released after you answer some questions." she commands. 

The pages move to Ronin who has been stripped of her armor and any other mechanical bits. They've provided as basic as can be locomotion devices, whatever is needed, though made of plastic so still ungainly and not particularly useful for anything but getting around. As the others, Ronin is led off by a cadre of guards to an interrogation room though one more plush and well put together though it seems mostly for the benefit of the person seated at the table rather than Ronin's own comfort. Master Sun sits in a practical throne of pillows, pale and slender in contrast to the many previous appearances of a hale and healthy immortal. *"Ah, the Warlord's heiress. Later than I expected."* he starts, sitting up to offer a hand. *"It is a pleasure to finally make your acquaintance. Face to face at least. I have known of you as I have known about all who conspire and plot under the Heavens. Let this meeting not be in vain? Answer my questions and I can see about pulling some strings, help you with your...silk problem."*

Finally the panels shift to Tsunami. Like the rest your armor and weapons have been removed and your holding cell has been particularly hot and dry. So too is the holding cell you're taken too, cuffed in heavy irons. A figure not seen before sits in this interrogation cell, dressed nicely in a suit and tie. His hair is long, silvery and pulled back in a loose pony tail, a cup of coffee on the table still steaming along with three masks: one green, one blue, one red. He looks up when Tsunami passes through the door, offering a smile that is must too quick and much too easy on his face. "Ah, I was wondering how long they'd make me wait. Sit, sit, your bond has been posted but I wanted to talk to you before...well...your friends are in quite the pickle I think but I'm more interested in these." Long fingers tap along the three masks, glowing embers of similar colored light glow in their eye sockets. "Also how you got them, you and your friend, and where the others might be?"

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Hold:* 2
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:	*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll + Danger. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + Superior.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Company Man:* When youre confronted by someone from your past, roll + Danger. On a miss, their presence is upsetting and you must either flee the scene or fall back to your training and comply with their wishes. On a 7-9, youre shaken. Take -1 against them for the duration of the scene but clear their Influence over you if they have it. On a 10+, clear their Influence and mark Potential or clear a Condition.*[X]There Will Be Blood:* When you scathingly Reject the Influence of a Hero, you may choose to inflict a Condition as if theyd been hit hard even on a miss.*[X]Aces High:* When you enter a dangerous situation with no plan or trick up your sleeve roll + Danger. On a miss youre truly woefully unprepared. Expect the worst. On a hit, the tools of success are near to hand. Some assembly may be required, the GM will fill in the details. On a 10+, take +1 forward to see yourself through.

*Spoiler: Risk and Reward*
Show

Youve been on your own long enough and taken one too many gambles to learn a thing or two. How to repair your gear and stretch resources. How to watch your back when no one else will and how to watch other peoples backs when they think youre not. Someones watching your back too
however, Luck itself. However you conceptualize this being, its got you in its pocket. That isnt always in your favor.

When you begin play you have Influence over Luck and it has Influence over you. The GM acts as Lucks agent when shifting Labels or using Lucks Influence on you. Luck cannot lose Influence over you.

*Risk/Reward:* As long as you have Luck, you may gain 1 Hold per scene to a maximum of 2 and begin your first scene in the first session with 2 Hold. You may spend Hold at any time to reroll a Move. You must take the result of the second roll, even on a miss.

If you should go to 0 Hold at any time, lose Influence over Luck and shift Superior down and another Label up, your choice. You may mark a Condition to regain Influence over Luck. When you regain Influence over Luck, gain 2 Hold.

*Ante Up:* When you would Reject the Influence of Luck, Ante Up instead. You and Lucks Agent will roll opposing 2d6. The higher of the two rolls win. If the Player wins, clear a Condition or gain Potential. If Lucks Agent wins, lose Influence over Luck and mark a Condition.

*Fortune Favors:* When Luck would gain Influence over another Player, they Hold 1 and may spend it to reroll a move. They must take the second roll, even on a miss. When another Player would gain Influence over Luck, add a Team to the Pool.



As the guards march Silk down the hall, there are interspersed flashback panels, washed out from Lightbringer's overwhelming luminosity.

There are no shadows. Nowhere to run. Nowhere to hide.

No secrets.

Silk smiles.

She's still smiling as the guards frog walk her to the interrogation room. She looks for all the world like a prisoner in a jail. It's not the first time all the world is wrong. The world is often wrong.

_"The Yami no Yojimbo are under arrest by my Authority."_

Silk _laughs_.

What authority would that be? An authority that tolerates extortion by supercriminals to maintain a status quo and a power hierarchy. An authority that is as much the author of human misery in San Fransapporo as the villains it so gamely opposes. _Her_ misery. Arrest? This was just theater. And not a single one of them knew that better than her. Heroes? Villains? It doesn't matter in San Fransapporo. So why not..._be both_?

They arrest her. Slap cuffs on her wrists. Confiscate - what? A _scarf_? For what? _To take her freedom._ But who is more free than the person with nothing to lose? Family? Dead. Friends? Please. No secrets. No masks. _No shame._ Her hands are clean. There was damage, to be sure. The Constellations did a number on things. Koto too. Not to mention the flooding that could only be Tsunami's doing. But what did Silk do? _She saved the island._ They can look at her with all the fear and hurt and confusion they want. But tonight there was one less villain in the world. So what is there to do...but smile?

The door to the interrogation room swings open. And there goes her smile.

*"A disappointing sight. Sit, it seems I must ask you some questions before they'll let you go."*

Silk eyes the man warily. Her eyes flick to the chair. She stands still for a panel, pausing long enough for her defiance to register before taking the seat. Her days of taking orders from this man are over. *"Ask your questions. Choke on your disappointment."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

For Silk's end of session move, she *grows into her own image of herself*. She sees herself as the only person who can see through all of the bull**** and actually focus on protecting people. Shifting Savior up (now at -1) and Mundane down (now at -2).

This post marks a change from the Persona Playbook to the Ronin Playbook. A new character sheet will be edited in to my initial character sheet post. As per discussion with the GM, I lose the moves *Save the Light* and *Captain*. I spend my overdue advance on the Persona to take *Company Man* from the Defector playbook, bringing my Potential to 3/5. I lose the Darkness mechanic and gain the Risk and Reward mechanic. My abilities are now Combat and Weapon Training and Shadow Control. I gain the moves *There Will Be Blood* and *Aces High* from the Ronin playbook.

This is the first scene in a new session. Per my Risk and Reward mechanic, I have Influence over Luck and Luck has Influence over me. I gain 2 Hold.

I rolled a *10* on *Company Man* against Jin, who is someone from my past. I clear his Influence over me and clear Hopeless.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Insecure, Angry
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


The only indication that focus has been moved over to Sunburst is the small textbox stating her name in an otherwise entirely black panel. Sound effects indicating footsteps begin to intrude on the otherwise black panels. In the third, the view finally pulls back to a third person perspective. Lanuola is shown walking through the spartan corridor being led by a rope held by a guard several feet ahead of her. Her hands are bound in front of her, her eyes are hidden by the mask over them, and her face shows grazes and the start of a bruise. Sepia-tinged flashback panels begin to intrude, filling parts of the background of Lanuola's walk. They show the immediate aftermath of the Authority troops arriving. They close in on her quickly, pinning her to the ground as they force the cuffs and mask on her, ignoring the wordless shout she lets out at the rough handling. The following panels show the isolation she experienced in the following hours, even while in the presence of the rest of her team. With her eyes covered, time loses meaning for Lanuola as she's moved from ship, to waiting room, to prison cell.

Cutting back to the present, Lanuola stumbles to a stop at her guard's barked command. She flinches at the sound of a door opening directly in front of her, tentatively stepping through when instructed to, then flinches for a second time as the door closes behind her. She finds herself abruptly squinting and blinking as the mask covering her eyes finally breaks away. Struggling to take in the severely lit room around her, Lanuola's heart drops through her stomach as she hears her interviewer speak.

"Sit, girl. You have no need to fear, you will be released after you answer some questions."

She manages to focus her eyes on Lightbringer and, were it not for the sheer intensity of the light levels in the chamber, the wild dancing lights in her skin would be telegraphing her fearfulness in no uncertain terms. Her body language still reads fearful, however, as Lanuola takes a half step back, her expression a mix of surprise and alarm. She's slow to follow Lightbringer's instruction, hesitantly taking the seat opposite her.

Trying to swallow the knot of anxiety filling her throat, Lanuola answers Lightbringer, "..." Forcing herself to swallow with a wince, Lanuola manages to ask, "Wh-what, u-uh, wh-what did y-you want to know..?" Her voice is croaky, hoarse from a night spent in tears.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Angry, Damaged, Guilty, Hopeless, Afraid
Potential: 1/5
Gadget: 0*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


The hallway is cold, institutional, and faintly grimy.  Theres no sign of anyone in it at the moment, but theres evidence of something coming; theres a recurring _squeak_ as the panels march on.

Finally, the source of the noise comes into sight, rounding the corner and heading toward one of the interrogation rooms.  Miho looks small and shrunken, out of armour and settled in an old and battered wheelchair, one not powered like her usual mode of transportation.

The fact that her wrists are cuffed to the chairs arms makes usage of the chair more than a little problematic, which is why a hard-faced police matron is the one currently in control of the chair as she pushes it down the hall.

The lack of agency isnt the best situation to be in, but it doesnt stress Miho as much as it could have.  The removal of the shattered pieces of her armour is actually a comfort, the concrete evidence of her failures a heavy weight that was removed for now. 

Her unhesitating willingness to desteoy it in an attempt to forestall the exploding villain had soothed her insecurity that she was too indecisive and inconsequential; when the chips were down, she hadnt thought twice about putting her very life on the line to try to make a difference.  In that, at least, she was sure of who she was.

Wheeled in to face Master Sun, she listens to his words as the police matron withdraws, leaving the two of them alone. She doesnt bother to point out that shes hardly in a position to accept the proffered hand, a pit of numbness yawning where her normally acerbic nature should be.

I am no heir to that man, she replies finally, her gaze fixed upon the table between them.  That was made more than abundantly clear when I was broken and ejected from the home I had grown up in.  But of course, you have questions.

Her face lifts, and she meets his gaze with dead eyes.

Ask.


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

For Ronins End of Session Move, she *grows into her own image of herself.*  Shes been forced to admit that shes not always as clever as she thinks she is, and things can go drastically awry because of it.  But when push comes to shove, even if her clever plans come up empty she is confident that she will expend _every_ resource to try to save those who need it.  She will do whatever is necessary to be a hero.  Shifting Saviour up (now at +3) and Superior down (now at +0)

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Hikari, Jin*

Jin's stony disposition remains though a wider frown creases his face. *"I have been in countless battles and the tapestry of scars to prove my mettle. The scars you have left have yet to heal. You are a poisoned wound Hikari and those marks you put in me still throb with fire as if they were freshly made."* The words are spit more than spoken as Jin leans forward. *"This scarf, the charade. The Authority simply thinks of this as a new identity but I know you and I know the petty harlots that put you on your path. You drink their lies like a babe their mother's milk. Drink this, may you choke on it like I choke on your dishonor."*

With the back of his hand he pushes the cup of tea towards Hikari, turning his face from her.* "Lightbringer thinks you have something she wants. A Repository from some Elemental. She thinks if you taste imprisonment you will sing for your freedom. I did not teach you to be so weak. When they told me they had captured you, I came of my own power to see how far you had fallen. How like a feral beast you are. But a beast will not sing for a master nor will it thank you when let out of its shackles. A beast only knows how to bite a friendly hand, to tear up the peace of domesticated lambs. Do you have what it is Lightbringer seeks?"*

*Sunburst, Lightbringer*

The crying doesn't seem to do much for Lightbringer. The stern woman only remains the statue that she is, motionless like a doll though the soft movement of her chest as she breathes keeps it from growing too uncanny._ "You've no need to be frightened. All you have to do is answer my questions truthfully and we will let you go. You're a smart girl, you'll do the right thing I trust. Not like the rest of your team. The disgraced Weather Report girl, The Warlord's spawn, the mongrel."_ There's a moment where Lightbringer's voice grows...different. Emotional even, in contrast to her generally flat cool tone. She catches herself quickly.

_"But we do not need to talk about your friends beyond what they took from the Authority. During your little tussle the other day, the one on the riverside. Your friends came into possession of an artifact of great importance to us. Unjustly. We've confirmed you're the only ones there that could have done so. Where is it Sunburst? Where is the Repository? Tell us that and we'll let you go, you can run off to the Kintsugi or really anywhere else for what it matters to us."_

*Ronin, Master Sun*

Master Sun makes a soft tsking sound, condescending where it might otherwise sound frustrated. *"I know how this meeting will go. I've seen the many futures you might hold. I could tell you the Rivers of Fate that will lead you back to the man that broke you. This meeting does not need to go so unkindly, I've seen many that end with us growing quite friendly. Let us steer our ship to that port? You look weak, tired. A swim in the ocean without your legs can bring such a hunger. I can order us some food? Drink? You can tell me about the Hierophant you met in the Monkey's Island while we wait? The others have their way of handling those who would resist us. I have mine. When you have lived so long as me you learn to take cold walls like you not as an impediment but a puzzle. We will try the carrot, as you people say. Speak to me as a friend, Miho, and I'll give you something you want in return yes?"*

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 6/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


Max never realized how much he detested a dry heat until now. He hasnt decided whether or not to be flattered that theyve gone through the effort to try and suppress his capabilities in such a way, or insulted by the perceived implication of what they think he might try. Mostly, hes just angry, his blood roiling and his stomach twisted with frustration and apprehension, unaware of the state of the rest of his team.

Whats left of them. He still hasnt fully come to terms with all that happened. His head hurts trying to reconcile *Hikari*... as *Silk*. And his heart hurts each time he thinks back to particular interactions and realizes another face was there, unseen. Like the heart to heart they had after the disastrous visit to Monkey Island, only to now realize it was her that had nearly put him in the ground for good. And how hed never suspected a thing. He'd been worried for her, as she seemed stretched thin, but if someone had suggested *Hikari* would betray them before now, he might have floored them himself.

He remains silent and stony-faced as hes escorted to the interrogation room, returning the suited strangers smile with little more than an acknowledging glance. Taking a seat heavily, he rests his cuffed hands on the table as he regards the tall man with a severe but guarded stare, offering nothing in the way of greeting or otherwise. His eyes only briefly leave the strangers face to follow the trail of steam leaving his beverage before returning, expectant.

While the news that his bond has been posted already does come as a mild surprise, though maybe it shouldnt, it doesnt show on his face. His brows start to furrow slightly as the man continues on about his friends being in a pickle, although if it is concern or irritation slipping through is unclear.

Looking to the masks briefly as the man gestures to them, Max finally makes a sound, in the way of a sigh. *I took them from Hannya. Anything you want to know about them you should ask him.* Max explains calmly, albeit with a gruff tone. He leans back, letting his heavy-cuffed hands fall back into his lap as he resumes staring silently with a sense of finality for the conversation already.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

For Tsunamis end of session move, he *grows away from the team*. Hikaris betrayal is an obvious factor. Ronin and Hikari have both acted counter to how he would expect them to; Ronin selfishly by forcing their hand to go find her in the last scene, and Hikari well... by being Silk. Sunburst has really stepped up and he doesnt feel hes given her enough credit in the past, nor treated her with enough sensitivity in particular in the last scene. 

Additionally, he both feels as though the team doesnt trust in him as a leader figure, but also that he hasnt been acting as a worthy enough leader either. Theyve lost several team mates now, and Max finds himself in a feeling of limbo, not having a clear vision of himself as a hero or his position in the team, nor of the teams future in general.

Taking Influence over him away from *Hikari/Silk*.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1

The gruff tone only seems to drive the smile further up on the man's face, the bark of a laugh that is far from hiding it's condescension, rings through the interrogation room. "Oh boy, I see why your team's been so successful up to this point. Brains like yours and all. Sadly he was taken in by the Guardians and the Guardians aren't so keen on letting me speak to him. But the Authority doesn't really seem to care if I talk to you so here we are. You, grumpy and frustrated, me...well." He moves a finger to tap on Tsunami's mask before slowly inching it forward with the tip of his finger. "You can tell me, it's just for curiosity's sake. I was supposed to buy a few but the shipment never came in. I think we both know why. You and your little sniper friend and Hannya had a tussle and you took the masks. If you just tell me where the rest are, you can be out of this room in seconds and with your friends in...well...for however long they're being tormented."

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 7/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


Maxs features finally start to shift as the stranger speaks again, a scowl deepening the furrow of his brow and twisting his lips into a near snarl of a frown. He manages to keep still where he is seated, however, though his fingers curl into his palms, forming fists. *That sounds like a you problem...* He grunts in response as the stranger laments being unable to interview _Hannya_ for information.

Remaining quiet for the rest of the strangers rambling, Max doesnt even really react to his mask being slid closer to him, only vaguely looking towards the table but not directly at the items on display. There is a pause after the stranger finishes, before another sigh finally escapes as Max leans forward again, staring at the mans coffee mug sullenly. The steam begins to curl and twirl away more rapidly, as the water in the beverage evaporates in super speed, leaving behind a less than appetizing sludge. He lifts his gaze back to the well dressed stranger, then, still speaking in a brusque manner.

* You said my bond has already been posted. I have no idea who you are. Help me understand why exactly I should care.* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a *0* to *Pierce the Mask* on Suited Stranger Man.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Angry, Damaged, Guilty, Hopeless, Afraid
Potential: 1/5
Gadget: 0*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


Its a long moment before Ronin replies, a noticeable struggle for thoughts to become ordered in her normally agile brain.

I dont want anything, she demures; whether speaking of food and drink, or further is difficult to determine.  I do not require friendship, but I will answer, she goes, on, her voice scarcely more than a monotone.

The Hierophant was huge, ancient, and unnatural, she replies.  A creature from beyond our reality and all the more alien for it.  It knew things, spoke in riddles, of spells and the City of the Dead.  Foolish things, that have no place in an orderly world.  Her prejudices are showing, but she is under far too much strain to attempt to keep an open mind, at this point.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Insecure, Angry
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lightbringer's assurance that there was nothing to worry about did not, in fact, help Lanuola's nerves in any meaningful way. She nods rapidly, however, at the older woman's statement that she would be free to go if she just answered some questions. She could handle that much. As to Lightbringer's insults of the rest of her team... She was uncomfortably aware that she should be making some kind of comment in their defence, standing up for them in some way. But... Whether it was a product of her tiredness, her past several hours of total isolation, or something deeper she didn't know, but all she could muster was a feeling of numb acknowledgment of knowing who Lightbringer was referring to.

When the topic changes from her team to the events at the dock, Lanuola's stomach drops. Even though it was so recent, it felt like it had been years since the fight that had led her to seeing Lightbringer in the flesh for the first time. Where she'd learned someone had died on their watch, where she watched the older hero _execute_ a villain in cold blood. The reminder was unpleasant to say the least. She found herself wondering if it was deliberate, was Lightbringer trying to intimidate her further? Regardless, she shook her head at the woman's question, her voice still hoarse "I-I don't know wh-where it is." She hesitates, while she didn't know, she knew who did. Would the others be facing Lightbringer anyway? Were they even here with her? Trying to swallow her doubts, she made a decision. "I-I can't help you find it."

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Hold:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:	*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll + Danger. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + Superior.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Company Man:* When youre confronted by someone from your past, roll + Danger. On a miss, their presence is upsetting and you must either flee the scene or fall back to your training and comply with their wishes. On a 7-9, youre shaken. Take -1 against them for the duration of the scene but clear their Influence over you if they have it. On a 10+, clear their Influence and mark Potential or clear a Condition.*[X]There Will Be Blood:* When you scathingly Reject the Influence of a Hero, you may choose to inflict a Condition as if theyd been hit hard even on a miss.*[X]Aces High:* When you enter a dangerous situation with no plan or trick up your sleeve roll + Danger. On a miss youre truly woefully unprepared. Expect the worst. On a hit, the tools of success are near to hand. Some assembly may be required, the GM will fill in the details. On a 10+, take +1 forward to see yourself through.

*Spoiler: Risk and Reward*
Show

Youve been on your own long enough and taken one too many gambles to learn a thing or two. How to repair your gear and stretch resources. How to watch your back when no one else will and how to watch other peoples backs when they think youre not. Someones watching your back too
however, Luck itself. However you conceptualize this being, its got you in its pocket. That isnt always in your favor.

When you begin play you have Influence over Luck and it has Influence over you. The GM acts as Lucks agent when shifting Labels or using Lucks Influence on you. Luck cannot lose Influence over you.

*Risk/Reward:* As long as you have Luck, you may gain 1 Hold per scene to a maximum of 2 and begin your first scene in the first session with 2 Hold. You may spend Hold at any time to reroll a Move. You must take the result of the second roll, even on a miss.

If you should go to 0 Hold at any time, lose Influence over Luck and shift Superior down and another Label up, your choice. You may mark a Condition to regain Influence over Luck. When you regain Influence over Luck, gain 2 Hold.

*Ante Up:* When you would Reject the Influence of Luck, Ante Up instead. You and Lucks Agent will roll opposing 2d6. The higher of the two rolls win. If the Player wins, clear a Condition or gain Potential. If Lucks Agent wins, lose Influence over Luck and mark a Condition.

*Fortune Favors:* When Luck would gain Influence over another Player, they Hold 1 and may spend it to reroll a move. They must take the second roll, even on a miss. When another Player would gain Influence over Luck, add a Team to the Pool.



Silk takes the proffered tea with a sneer, flashing the most sarcastic smile she can muster. Then she tosses back the entire cup in one swig with blatant disrespect for ceremony and propriety as the old man rambles. There's no point in giving him the satisfaction of rising to his insults. It's amazing what a little self-respect will do for you.

After a lengthy preamble, he finally gets to the question. We see a single washed-out flashback panel of Tsunami handing the Repository over to the Smith, and then cut back to Silk's flat answer.

*"No."*

And, because sometimes she just can't help herself, *"If you don't know where it is by now, you're being kept out of the loop. Can't imagine why. You're so much fun to work with."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a *2* *9* to *pierce Jin's mask*. Spent one Hold to reroll (per the Ronin playbook Risk/Reward mechanic), bringing me to 1 hold. Asking *"What are you really planning?"*

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Tsunami*

The man heaves a heavy sigh, a hand going up to the bridge of his nose as the coffee starts to evaporate. "You're every bit as stubborn as I was warned about. I'll give you that." He stand slowly with a shrug. "I'd hope you'd want to return stolen goods to their rightful owner but maybe that's not you. I'm more than happy for you to keep those three, if it means anything to you. A professional courtesy. If you ever feel motivated to let me in on your little hiding spot." With a flick of his wrist he produces a business card, moving to place it in front of Tsunami before making his way to the door. "Before I go." he offers, turning slowly on his heel to face the sullen hero. "I think I was supposed to ask about some silly trinket. So consider me asking about that, a repository or some such. Far be it from me to weigh in on that but Lightbringer is a scary customer and one does wonder why she's asking _you_ when she already _has_ Impact to ask. You don't know where it is now anymore than Impact does or what poor sod she gave it to. I'd have thought the Authority would look for it in the library at Karakuri Town...but no one really wants to go _there_ so I can't blame them really. I wouldn't go there myself, not alone or with a group and I certainly wouldn't wait to do it on a full moon. They say that's when the dead walk the street. Spooky stuff. Guess that's us then." He gives a knock on the door, it swinging open for him to leave as several guards move in after.

They're far from gentle but they remove the bindings from Tsunami and lead him out to the waiting room. The rest of the team, if they are still here, aren't to be seen but several people are waiting. One is Cindersnap, looking anxious though when she spots Tsunami at least for a moment it wavers. Several marked with A Banditry symbols pressed on their heather gray uniforms sit opposite and beside them a withered, short old woman. All look annoyed as well though with the man walking off out the door...that's probably a fair thing to feel. *"Oi, we waitin' for your friends boy or you coming home?"* the old woman says as she stands, cane tapping the ground as she gets her balance. *"Didn't slap these people around to wait around for hours."*


*Ronin*

*"Everyone wants something but if you're not willing to play the game then I suppose we'll get to the final gambit."* Master Sun opines, drinking in the rest of the answer with rapt attention. *"Ah if only we lived in such a world. Alas the Heavens and the Earth are out of alignment and Chaos rules such that even my predictions come difficult in these twilight days. One more question, if you'll permit me. This City of the Dead it spoke of. Is this somewhere beyond our realm or somewhere close to home do you think?"*


*Sunburst*

Lightbringer's face shows little emotion, though a wrinkle at the corner of her glowing eyes shows some level of annoyance? Perhaps something close. _"You can, girl. One of your friends knows of its location. We are certain of that. The outsider, The Smith's boy. If you wish to help your friends you will march out of this room right now, find them, beg them, plead with them, whatever it takes to do the right thing. We are here to protect this city, to overthrow the Warlords and bring peace to our citizens and that includes you, girl. You are either with us or against us. Do not make the wrong choice."
_
With a wave of her hand the doors to the room swing open as several Authority members come to undo any lasting bindings placed on Sunburst before escorting her to the waiting room. Tsunami, and the collection mentioned above, are already there though as soon as the old woman sees the state Sunburst is in she moves to take her hand. She's cut off however by an already up and moving Cindersnap who throws herself between the two of you as she takes you into a big hug. 

*Hikari*

Jin, regardless of the dishonor shown, seems to accept the answer with a curt nod. The venomous words that follow finally provoke something out of the old swordsman however, a flash of emotions pierce the usual calm stern facade. The sound of thunder rumbles around the room as he brings his hand down on the table strongly enough to shake it and the floor beneath, cups flying in all directions. *"So help me there are days I wish I had not taken you in Hikari."* he spits and for just that brief moment there is almost regret, a flash of knowing the words were spoken in anger and not in truth but it's only that brief moment before the stern facade is back up.* "I am trying to protect you, Hikari. From Lightbringer. From the Storm King and the Coven and you. Most of all I am trying to protect you from you, you foolish hateful child. If only you would have listened to me, if only you'd been what I was molding you to be you would not be here. You would have been safe. But this is the path you have chosen and I am infected by your foolishness. One cannot stop a boulder as it moves down the mountainside. You are free to go, I have placed my neck on the headsman's block for you this day and set ourselves against this foe you will have to fight."* With a wave of a hand he dismisses you, the door swinging open though Jin makes no move to leave.

The waiting room you're led to is getting quite crowded, only moments before Sunburst consumed in a hug by Cindersnap though when she sees you she (and with Lan in tow) becomes a heat seeking missile as she tries to pull you into the hug alongside your estwhile companion.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 7/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


Hes in no particular mood to deal with anyone, and while usually hes not quite so petty, briefly, Max does feel a sort of sour satisfaction when the _Stranger_ stands up already and seems to surrender to irritation. However, when the man continues and implies that he is the rightful owner of the masks (or at least representing them) Max cant help being curious, despite his best efforts not to be. Also slightly irritated; if the man could have just given that information up front, he might have been more inclined to answer. But probably not.

Hes perhaps a little embarrassed as well; he never did think to try and find out the origin of the masks. At the time of their acquisition thered been too much heat, and he and *Tumult*, two nobodies as far as he was aware at the time, had wanted nothing more to do with the situation than get out before the cops showed up or worse. He hadnt particularly known what he was doing yet, back then. Clearly he still didnt.

Max isnt willing to take the mans words completely at face value, even if he is interested in the implications. He has a sick feeling in his stomach still, a mantra echoing at the back of his mind, not to trust anyone outside the team. A flutter of silk flashes across his thoughts. Maybe, best not to trust anyone. 

At the very least, he doesnt immediately try and trash the business card that is set in front of him. Or maybe he is waiting for the _Stranger_ to leave. The emblem on the card catches his attention however, and he turns his head a little sharply to look at the_ Suited Man_ again, just as the stranger turns back around instead of leaving at the last moment, which also surprises him but shouldnt. It does show slightly on his face.

Maxs brows knit further as he listens more closely this time, confused at first as the man seems to ramble on, but catching on by the end. _Library at Karakuri Town. Full moon._ Hes not sure what the mans angle is exactly, or how he knows so much, and were it not for the clue on the business card hed be more suspecting of a trap. Instead, he just gives a subtle nod to the _Stranger_ as he leaves for real this time, before growing stiff as the guards return.

Despite the less than kind treatment, Max restrains himself and holds onto his anger, refusing to lash out or give them more reason to do anything worse to him or his team. His expression is certainly scathing though, as hes led out to the waiting room. *Cindersnap* and the A Banditry ilk are given little acknowledgement, especially when he spots the withered old woman amongst those present. Hazel eyes fly wide as his face openly shows his full surprise this time, with a mix of relief and shame thrown in.

*B-Baasan!* He blurts out, quickly moving over to her. A hand hovers near her, as if prepared to help, but also seeming at odds with doing so, or implying she would need help, even if the old woman does look fairly frail. He should have known who would post his bail, although the Suited _Strangers_ business card had given him pause. Maxs face continues to twist as he fights to hide the flood of emotions, embarrassment and relief intensified. There are so many things he wants to tell her, and ask her, now since they last spoke, and given the way their last conversation ended, hes almost genuinely surprised she came for him. Again, he shouldnt be, should he?

*Baasan you shouldnt have to be here.* He speaks a little more calmly, but his face has deepened with a visible shade of red. He feels a painful twist in his chest as she asks if hes coming home, knowing what shes really asking, or at least believing he does. Max shakes his head discreetly to try and clear it, as he feels his eyes begin to sting with a mix of emotions; tears of frustration, hed say. Nothing has gone right, and theyve lost so much. He has no strong plan. Hes not even sure if he still has a team. But hes still not ready to surrender. *I would like to wait for my friends. If they are still here. Thank you for coming.* Max finishes, staring a little intently at the old woman. *Can we-...?* He begins to ask, before the commotion of others arriving cuts him off.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Insecure, Angry
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +2*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola finds her heart in her throat as Lightbringer expresses her displeasure at her answer. The silencing discomfort is joined by a wrenching in her chest as Lightbringer goes on to claim to fight for peace and justice. This time she knew she wanted to say something, but her voice simply would not come. She flinches at the sound of the door opening behind her, turning her head with fear in her eyes as the two guards move quickly toward her. She starts to flinch as away as they reach for her, belatedly realising their intent as they take hold of the cuffs and bindings around her hands. She can't shake her uncertainty, however, as they work to unbind her hands, ripples and flashes of light flickering across her skin just barely visible in the brilliant chamber. Rubbing at her wrists as she's prompted up to her feet again, she gives Lightbringer a last glance before she's taken down the corridor.

With no frame of reference of where she was or where she was going, her imagination begins to war with her rational mind. It couldn't be another cell, surely. She'd have been blinded again if it were, wouldn't she..? Was she being allowed to leave? Could she dare to hope that? She shot one of her escorts a furtive glance, daring to look at the uniformed woman for scarcely a few moments. The guard's face was unreadable. Looking forward again, she tried to fall back on some of the anxiety exercises that she'd been taught over the years, doing her best to just steady her breathing.

And then they were at the waiting room. Her guards left her in a room of strangers. No, not just strangers, she spotted Max. She only had a brief sight of him turning his attention toward her arrival before one of the strangers swept toward her. She starts to flinch back before finding herself embraced in an unexpected hug. She's still for several moments, struggling to process the whiplash of everything that had happened to her in the past twelve hours and to now find herself being given comfort. Her vision rapidly starts to blur, and then the dam breaks. She hadn't thought she'd had tears left after the night before, and she didn't even know this woman. But it didn't matter as she found herself breaking down in fits of sobs in the stranger's arms, clutching at her back and burying her head into the woman's shoulder as she returned the embrace.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Hold:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:	*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll + Danger. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + Superior.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Company Man:* When youre confronted by someone from your past, roll + Danger. On a miss, their presence is upsetting and you must either flee the scene or fall back to your training and comply with their wishes. On a 7-9, youre shaken. Take -1 against them for the duration of the scene but clear their Influence over you if they have it. On a 10+, clear their Influence and mark Potential or clear a Condition.*[X]There Will Be Blood:* When you scathingly Reject the Influence of a Hero, you may choose to inflict a Condition as if theyd been hit hard even on a miss.*[X]Aces High:* When you enter a dangerous situation with no plan or trick up your sleeve roll + Danger. On a miss youre truly woefully unprepared. Expect the worst. On a hit, the tools of success are near to hand. Some assembly may be required, the GM will fill in the details. On a 10+, take +1 forward to see yourself through.

*Spoiler: Risk and Reward*
Show

Youve been on your own long enough and taken one too many gambles to learn a thing or two. How to repair your gear and stretch resources. How to watch your back when no one else will and how to watch other peoples backs when they think youre not. Someones watching your back too
however, Luck itself. However you conceptualize this being, its got you in its pocket. That isnt always in your favor.

When you begin play you have Influence over Luck and it has Influence over you. The GM acts as Lucks agent when shifting Labels or using Lucks Influence on you. Luck cannot lose Influence over you.

*Risk/Reward:* As long as you have Luck, you may gain 1 Hold per scene to a maximum of 2 and begin your first scene in the first session with 2 Hold. You may spend Hold at any time to reroll a Move. You must take the result of the second roll, even on a miss.

If you should go to 0 Hold at any time, lose Influence over Luck and shift Superior down and another Label up, your choice. You may mark a Condition to regain Influence over Luck. When you regain Influence over Luck, gain 2 Hold.

*Ante Up:* When you would Reject the Influence of Luck, Ante Up instead. You and Lucks Agent will roll opposing 2d6. The higher of the two rolls win. If the Player wins, clear a Condition or gain Potential. If Lucks Agent wins, lose Influence over Luck and mark a Condition.

*Fortune Favors:* When Luck would gain Influence over another Player, they Hold 1 and may spend it to reroll a move. They must take the second roll, even on a miss. When another Player would gain Influence over Luck, add a Team to the Pool.



Silk takes a moment to gather her composure before stepping out into the hallway - and immediately getting swept up into a red-headed whirlwind!

Cindersnap is hugging her. _Cindersnap_ is hugging her. Cindersnap is hugging _her_. They had come a long way since their first encounter at the Monsoon Gala last year - a star-struck girl meeting her role-model and idol. It was like the poster on her wall had come to life before her very eyes! Then they had fought together against the Storm King, helping to save the city in the process. Practically a dream come true, ignoring the dozens of casualties and untold millions in property damage. But hugs are a new development. 

So much for composure. At least there were fewer casualties this time.

_Hey Cin. Thanks for bailing us out._ That's what she wanted to say. What comes out instead, muffled by the hug, is *"I need ice cream..."*

-= * * * =-
Silk's eyes flash wide in pain at Jin's hurtful words. She'd wanted to get under his skin...but sometimes getting what you want is the worst thing that can happen. She lowers her gaze to the table for the rest of the talk.

A pair of flashback panels reminds the readers of the history these two share. The first shows a demolished highway strewn with the wreckage of cars, and Jin leading a much younger Hikari away from the scene of her parents' death. Pointless casualties of a meaningless attack by a nobody villain. The second shows Hikari crying, kneeling prostrate on the ground before Jin's turned back, begging him not to cast her out.

When Jin dismisses her, Silk stands to leave, but pauses when she sees the scattered cups. Silently, she bends down to pick them up, placing them back on the table with care. With a trembling hand, she pours another round of steaming tea.

*"If you've quite finished,"* she says, her voice more tremulous than her words. *"Did you send me away for my own protection too?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a *9* to *take a powerful blow* from Jin's words. I'm giving ground and giving Jin an opportunity.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Angry, Damaged, Guilty, Hopeless, Afraid
Potential: 1/5
Gadget: 0*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


Miho scoffs despite herself.

Entropy is the way of the universe, she says dismissively.  Science told us that ages ago.  The thought that anyone could lament that chaos is the way of things is laughable; at best, one can put ones own self in order...at least, for a little while.

The final question...makes little sense to her.  Now am I to understand the depths of such an alien mind? she asks, a hint of incredulity creeping into her voice.  It could be in Egypt, or a literal city of the living dead in another plane of existence, or the nearest graveyard, or a _damned nightclub named Necropolis,_ she fires back, frustration, turmoil and anger starting to burn through her apathy.

Not only do I have no possible way of knowing, I couldnt possibly care.  Her knuckles are white as her hands clutch at the arms of the battered wheelchair, and her eyes flash as she spits the words at him.  My world is a place of logic and reason, and I have no idea of how to find my way back to that in all of..._this._

She collapses back into her chair, looking small and defeated.  There were questions she had no answers for  a state of things that was growing more and more common as time went on, rather than less.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1
*
Tsunami, Sunburst, Hikari, Cindersnap*

Cindersnap gives some muffled words of encouragement and affirmation though it's hard to hear any of it through the relieving of tension and emotions and stress and also just being pinned to a surprisingly strong superhero's body like a vice. She does, however, eventually relinquish her hold on Hikari and Sunburst, giving you both a solid squeeze individually. *"Oh I know, sword slinger. I know."* she breathes, patting Hikari firmly on the shoulder. *"First things though."* She produces a card, handing it off to Sunburst. *"I need to talk to your friend here, individual-like. Over ice cream apparently. Can you forgive me for stealing them from you and leaving you in the care of your sullen buddy over there?"* she asks, motioning to Tsunami. *"You can call me later, we'll set up a date and you and I can talk and if you need another hug I've got plenty. Whatever will make up for this hit and run. You're strong girl, you'll hold tight until then."*

She then turns to offer the old lady a bow.* "Thank you for calling me, ma'am, and telling me where they were taken. I'm sorry I did not get there in time."* The old lady merely gives a half hearted wave, grumpy to still be waiting really.

*Spoiler: Sunburst*
Show

Cindersnap is using her influence on you. She's saying you're going to pull through and you can handle this even if you don't feel like it. Superior up and Freak down or roll to reject.


*Ronin*


"Your science has many answers but in this stream it is a crumbling raft. You have answered my question however, even if it is not an answer and I am a man of my word. Take some time to consider my offer of friendship young lady. We are allies, you are clever. I trust in the paths that show us sharing common cause and not with you becoming our enemy." With a motion the doors open and a guard moves in to take Ronin's chair.

The gang's all present by this point, Cindersnap having since stepped back from the hug and Max close to some old lady. Jin's men, A Banditry, remain though not for long as the man in question sweeps past all of you and out the door without even a note or notion to the lot of you. With them gone however, the little old lady heaves a loud sigh of relief. *"Thought the last of you all wouldn't even show. This old body needs a good sit in a nice chair. Which of you young'uns are coming with me and which of you all are going home? I don't bake, or cook, so you won't get much at my place. I don't get many years left so lets make these minutes count. Got no time for aliases either. Lanoula. Miho. Max? Looks like Abby's got your other friend. Take a minute, figure it out amongst you. This place is stuffy and I need to walk or my knees are going to ache."* She then troddles outside, can rapping against the floor loudly as if to make a point.

*Hikari: Side Panel*

Jin remains seated even as Hikari moves to leave, frowning however when his simple dismissal does not result in an empty room. He glances at the tea as it's poured, a hand finally moving to lift his cup though he simply regards it as if looking at some foreign but familiar thing. *"I sent you away because of that. Yes."* he finally speaks, his tone returning to something approaching level. *"But not just that. For the safety of the Weather Report, for my own honor, for many things I don't trust you'd understand as you are now. You are a beast. Hikari of the Beasts. I alone watched that wild current move through you, tried to help you tame it but you are not fit to be tamed and thus you lash out at the prison that is civility. Had I not set you loose from me, you would have devoured all I have worked for. All the Report has worked for and kept right on with your feast. From beast you would start to a God of Destruction you would become. I could not watch that."*

He takes a long sip from his tea, finally setting the cup down. *"Still. As a beast. As a God of Destruction. You are my daughter. No matter what form you take or venomous wounds you inflict upon me, I took you in and on my honor it is my duty to see you back on a path where you can either do the least damage or put you down myself. Sending you away was all I could do and still you are a storm. What more would you have me do, when you cannot abandon the pains that wound you so."*

*Tumult, Vega: In a Cell*

The panels move from the halls of the sitting room, down yet more corridors until finally coming to a small cramped cell. Inside sits Vega and Tumult, sullen and sitting across from one another. Both are in cuffs as well, limiting their powers though this seems to be a new addition as a few blast marks sit on the wall across from them and a number of bends in the bars indicate they weren't very quiet prisoners. Steps echo down the hall until the suited man from earlier comes into view. 

"A fine pair you make. Been making friends Xiua?" he asks, tone teasing as he reaches a hand through the bars to ruffle the angry red head's hair only for the boy to bite at it, the hand retreating swiftly with a tut. "Your boss is wiring me some funds to get you out. He doesn't want anything other than a call home. I came to check on you. You look ok, your boyfriend has your mask. Wasn't very talkative."

Tumult remains silent for a few moments before nodding over at Vega. "And her?"

The suited man shakes his head a little. "The only one specified was you. She's on her own bud."

Vega and Tumult scowl a little at one another and then the man in the suit. "Then I'll stay here. We have been making friends, after all."

The suited man gives another quick shake of his head, another tutting sound. "No can do. Wolf says you're getting out and I don't turn down those sorts of requests. But we can make a deal..." He turns on his heel, offering a mocking bow to Vega. "Vega of the Constellations, an honor to meet you. You may call me Vincent, if you please. Seems you'd like to get out of here. I think we can come to an agreement..." The man smiles, toothy and every bit as predatory as the wolf he seems to work for as the panels fade to black, the smile remaining until the last panel in a Cheshire style, bright white and shiny until the end as it gives one more speech bubble. "Tell me about The Spear."

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Hold:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:	*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll + Danger. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + Superior.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Company Man:* When youre confronted by someone from your past, roll + Danger. On a miss, their presence is upsetting and you must either flee the scene or fall back to your training and comply with their wishes. On a 7-9, youre shaken. Take -1 against them for the duration of the scene but clear their Influence over you if they have it. On a 10+, clear their Influence and mark Potential or clear a Condition.*[X]There Will Be Blood:* When you scathingly Reject the Influence of a Hero, you may choose to inflict a Condition as if theyd been hit hard even on a miss.*[X]Aces High:* When you enter a dangerous situation with no plan or trick up your sleeve roll + Danger. On a miss youre truly woefully unprepared. Expect the worst. On a hit, the tools of success are near to hand. Some assembly may be required, the GM will fill in the details. On a 10+, take +1 forward to see yourself through.

*Spoiler: Risk and Reward*
Show

Youve been on your own long enough and taken one too many gambles to learn a thing or two. How to repair your gear and stretch resources. How to watch your back when no one else will and how to watch other peoples backs when they think youre not. Someones watching your back too
however, Luck itself. However you conceptualize this being, its got you in its pocket. That isnt always in your favor.

When you begin play you have Influence over Luck and it has Influence over you. The GM acts as Lucks agent when shifting Labels or using Lucks Influence on you. Luck cannot lose Influence over you.

*Risk/Reward:* As long as you have Luck, you may gain 1 Hold per scene to a maximum of 2 and begin your first scene in the first session with 2 Hold. You may spend Hold at any time to reroll a Move. You must take the result of the second roll, even on a miss.

If you should go to 0 Hold at any time, lose Influence over Luck and shift Superior down and another Label up, your choice. You may mark a Condition to regain Influence over Luck. When you regain Influence over Luck, gain 2 Hold.

*Ante Up:* When you would Reject the Influence of Luck, Ante Up instead. You and Lucks Agent will roll opposing 2d6. The higher of the two rolls win. If the Player wins, clear a Condition or gain Potential. If Lucks Agent wins, lose Influence over Luck and mark a Condition.

*Fortune Favors:* When Luck would gain Influence over another Player, they Hold 1 and may spend it to reroll a move. They must take the second roll, even on a miss. When another Player would gain Influence over Luck, add a Team to the Pool.



*"She's not nearly this sweet in person,"* Silk says, taking a bite out of a Liu the Robin novelty popsicle. She and Cindersnap walk aimlessly through San Fransapporo's verdant downtown, The Monsoon visible from a few blocks over. The popsicle in her hand has a chibi-style design with grape-purple hair and a single gumball eye - the other one winks closed in a winsome fashion. *"You know why she's got one eye closed? They're saving on gumball costs. They're contractually obligated to change the top flavor every time Liu dyes her hair."*

As much as she enjoyed savaging her former Weather Report colleague, the idle chatter is merely a delaying tactic. A tactic Cindersnap wouldn't let her get away with for much longer. There would be the inevitable questions. But how is she supposed to explain it all? She could wear the mask in front of her team (former team?) easily enough; she was still angry with them so their hurt looks didn't faze her. Well, most of them. Technically Sunburst had disobeyed her orders as much as Tsunami or Ronin, but it's a probable 12 to 7 that Max had dragged her along under protest...

But this wasn't the Yojimbo. It wasn't Lightbringer, it wasn't Jin. It wasn't even Chelsea. It's _Cindersnap_. Former leader of The Brigade (a team whose giant footsteps her own Yojimbo were struggling to fill), the Monsoon's biggest rising star, and officially the coolest hero in the _whole city_***! This would probably be the last time Cindersnap would treat her as an equal, or...a friend. Maybe Koto-sensei would still take her back? It's not like she would have anywhere else to go once this was over. How many times would the Warlords take everything from her? How many times will she have to reinvent herself?

***See _Tiger Beat: San Fransapporo edition, July 2013 Issue_

-= * * * =-
Silk listens, more calmly this time, sipping her tea with both hands clasping the tiny cup.

*"My father was an accountant. He died in a car crash. The Warlords killed him, them and everybody who stood by and let them take power. Maybe they killed me too."*

She places her cup back down on the table, eyes still lowered. *"Thank you for your tutelage. Without it, I could not hope to be strong enough to strike back at The Warlords. Maybe...I'm still not. But I helped you defeat your enemy, quelled your storm."*

Finally, she raises her eyes to meet Jin's. *"Help me defeat mine."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled an *8* to *provoke* Jin to join the fight against the Warlords. Never mind, the roll was ruled invalid.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 7/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


Everything is happening so fast. *Hikari* appears, and immediately Max feels a rush of conflicting emotions, though mostly just an intense apprehension. The blood rushes to his head, and his face feels hot, even as a chill seems to take hold of the rest of his body. There is heartbreak and betrayal simmering in his chest, things that normally would make his blood boil, would make him nearly blind with fury and frustration. But confusion and regret muddles the anger enough that he doesnt shout, he doesnt glare, or even huff.

*Spoiler: Max Having an Emotional Time*
Show

Having had time to stew in a holding cell, all he can see are the bad decisions he bears responsibility for, and how poorly things went the night before. He wears shame as a heavy yoke, and perhaps this stills his tongue as well. Hes certain hes hurt *Hikari* too, her trust at least, disobeying her orders and endangering more of the team in the process.

Maybe he shouldnt care about *Hikaris* feelings, after what shes done. Deceived, disrupted, damaged them. The anguish in *Mihos* voice as she realized the betrayal, even the smartest amongst them fooled, and the way she screamed as she was stalked by _Silk_, it all echoes out and replays in his mind. He hasnt forgotten. And hed expected *Hikari* to be nothing short of furious, but there had been a feeling of intent, of malice, that hed never perceived in her before.

But instead of being horrified, what he finds instead is that he feels hes failed *Hikari*. 

_"I want to take down the Warlords, more than anybody!_

Shed said it plainly enough, but he still missed the signs, never believing shed go this far. Hed committed to supporting her, sensed she was stretching herself thin, but he hadnt been listening or watching closely enough. She needed something more, something different, something she didnt believe she could get from any of them, her team. 

_"I...I can't do that. Not one hundred percent. It's not about me, Max. Or the rest of you. It's about the life. I didn't choose it. I was twelve! I..."_

Now the life was starting to look a lot like something else. Hed started worrying hed missed the chance to pull her back from a dark brink but then, maybe shed crossed that line before theyd even met. That didnt mean she couldnt turn back, though. Max wonders now, if hed been able to get closer, found a way to prove himself a better confidant, offered her a chance to open up But it hadnt been his place to push her on her pain, hed thought. 

Well, he never was very good at being a friend.

But he had at least thought they were that much.

The thought of _that_ in particular being a farce does sting, piercing the fog of confusion. Stirring up old memories of pain and bitterness, the kind that spurred him to move across the country with no plan or pause, assisted by a kindness he probably didnt deserve. And *Xiuas* locked up here as well no doubt another betrayal he probably helped facilitate. Max raises a hand to pinch the bridge of his nose as he feels his eyes and nose starting to prickle, a futile attempt to stop the frustration from finding a physical outlet.

He cant imagine *Tumult* has any desire to speak to him, though at the same time, he assumes _not_ visiting him is likely to go over poorly as well. But, he had been trying to reach him for so long And the _Suited Stranger_ is no doubt there to help the redhead. He can sense the old womans impatience, and doesnt feel particularly up to arguing.


Even if he wasnt caught up in his own storm of emotions, theres little chance to speak as *Cindersnap* catches *Hikari* and pulls her into the joint hug with *Sunburst*. He could still make out the mumble about needing ice cream. Such a familiar _Hikari_-ism twists the knife in his chest further. His hand spreads to simply shield the upper half of his face from view.

Though his eyes are covered, he can still hear as *Lan* starts to break down into sobs, which only makes his fight against his own tears more futile. Wiping his eyes with a sleeve hastily, he tries to make it as inconspicuous as possible. Which, in an open room full of people, isnt great. Blinking a little when he can look up again, his brows furrow as he sees Sunburst standing there, now rather abruptly empty-armed as *Cindersnap* makes a hasty escape with *Hikari* in tow.

Instinctively, he steps towards *Lan*, not really having a plan of how to help, but the desire at least. *Um-.. I dont know if...* He gives up rather quickly trying to ask, and instead defaults to action, trying to pull *Lan* into a new hug instead.*** Its tight, without being oppressive or painful. *Im sorry for everything thats happened* He mumbles softly, his throat a bit tight.

He feels his face flush a bit when the old woman speaks up, announcing *Ronins* arrival, and he remembers that shes watching all of them interact. If the hug has lasted this long, *Max* loosens his grip finally, to look to their other team mate. He tries to keep as brave a face as he can, although remains silent as the old woman addresses them all before leaving them to decide how to proceed.

*Lan Miho* he manages after a lingering pause, having to clear his throat quickly afterwards as it sounds a bit dry and crackly. *...Im not going to order you to go anywhere or even to stay on the mission if there still is one. If you want to go home, you can. Well be safe with Basaan though, if its on your mind. Youre both welcome to come with me*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

***Of course if she fights the hug in any way, hell immediately respect her space and back off.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Insecure, Angry
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola doesn't immediately realise that the other person pulled into the arms of Cindersnap is Hikari. She is, in fact, only really aware of Hikari's presence beside her as a kind of extra pressure against her side. When she picks out the cadence of Hikari's voice amongst Cindersnap's muffled reassurances her heart lifts a little, glad of the familiarity after hours of isolation. The cathartic hug comes to an end as Cindersnap finally releases the pair of them. Not quite knowing what to do, she accepts the card from the woman and nods dumbly as she's told she's free to give the woman a call. As the woman's attention shifts to her teammate, she finds herself starting to wonder why Hikari wasn't saying anything to her. Or to any of the others in the room for that matter.

Looking over at her, she ends up finding Hikari already meeting her gaze. Her heart begins to sink in her chest again. Hikari's expression was composed, it read to Lanuola as thoughtful, almost dispassionately so. She wants to say something, but her teammate is already starting to leave with Cindersnap. _Hikari..._

Conflicted feelings well in Lanuola's chest once again. Muted panels fill the space behind her, showing memories of both Hikari and Silk. The fun of learning to ride Yoshi jostles alongside the fear and anger of Silk's ambush at Wukong, the sense of fulfilment of working together to rescue hostages opposite the sense of betrayal at hearing Hikari's blatant admission of who was behind the mask of Silk. "Na e popole ea? *"

Her attention is pulled away from the retreating heroines as Max approaches her. "*Um-.. I dont know if...*"

She doesn't get to find out what he was going to say as he gives up and moves in to hug her instead. A little bewildered at the second surprise hug in as many minutes, Lanuola finds her eyes blurring again as she hears Max apologise. She gives a small shake of her head, a motion almost lost in the embrace, and gives a slightly tighter squeeze in response. She follows Max's lead in releasing the hug once his grandma announces the arrival of Miho. Once released, she gives a quick glance at the elderly woman as she moves out into the fresh air outside, then to the newly arrived Miho, and finally to Max as he reiterates the invite.

Part of her was hesitant, reluctant to go anywhere _but_ home. But she'd only have herself for company if she did that, and that was at times the hardest thing to handle. Rubbing at one eye, then the other with the heel of her palm, she nodded slowly. "I-I'd like that..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Said as much in discord, but reiterating here. Lanuola's accepting the label shift from Cindersnap.


*Spoiler: *Translator's Note*
Show

""Did you ever care?"

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1

*
Silk, Cindersnap: Ice Cream*

Cindersnap is quiet, listening really more than anything and happy to walk in silence. When you come to a stop at a street light however, the listening phase seems to finally be at an end. *"So double identity huh."* Not the most graceful way to peel that band-aid off but her tone is understanding, even sympathetic. *"That wasn't going on during the Storm King I assume. This is something new."* She motions when the walk symbol pops up, long strides across the street with eyes forward. *"I'm not going to beat you up over it, you had your reasons and it's not my business when all the accounting is done. I wish you'd said something sooner but we were both dealing with our own things so I get it. It's not like we were close."*

On the other side of the street she makes another motion, a park well within sight of the Monsoon as its shadow looms over downtown in the mid-morning light. If nothing else it's an excuse to get off your feet and while you may have been sitting for hours the park is a far cry from the jail cells and interrogation room you were in only a short time ago. Once you're both settled she continues, the no-nonsense tone you know of her so well brimming up like an ocean swell. *"That was then however and this is now and right now? I'm here for you. Call me any time, you're going to be processing this for a while and I wish that's all this was. I wish we had the time just to sit here and you could tell me all you wanted and we could hug and go back to a sane world but that's not what we get."* She brings her watch up to her wrist.* "Do it."* she orders, and...nothing seems to change. The air is still perfumed with cherry blossoms from the trees arching serenely over the large koi pond that dominates the placid park. The wind ruffles your hair and whicks some melting ice cream from your novelty bar but Cindersnap isn't one to do something without reason even if she's not elaborating. 

*"I'm trying something Hikari and I need your help. I know you're with the Yojimbo and that's..."* she trails off, sighing. *"Complicated. You could cut the tension in that waiting room with your swords and probably nothing duller. I can't do much on that front, you're on your own with the leg work but if you need a shoulder to lean on during it I'm still here. But this other thing. I wanted to talk to you about it months ago but things didn't line up. I was coming, last night, to finally make a move on it but by the time I got there it was a nightmare. Lightbringer is out of control. This whole city is out of control and that's where we get to the meat of this. I'm leaving the Monsoon."* The words hang in the air. The look of determination on Cindersnap's face is matched only by the tight balls she's made her hands.

*"They're too kid gloves, I thought they'd be the thing to make change in this city but they're too afraid of starting a war. Too afraid to join in the war that's coming. But you're not. You've been working to take down the Warlords harder than any of us. All alone, no backup. You must have thought the worst of me, all that time but I'm here to show my work. I've been rounding up the gang. The dragon slayers. No one knows where Alex ran off to, she wasn't to be of much help anyway. Not after Hive died. The new Finch has cut ties, won't even speak to me until she figures her new self out. Tanuki is still out there, people are working on him. Not a great showing but I've got Nuisance on side and Drake's promised to bank roll us when we climb out of the shadows. You're the last one. The last person that survived the Storm King, the last person to walk away from Karakuri Town. We need you on side Hikari girl. Don't have to leave Yojimbo, works best if you don't. I know you're all working on something but I have...well. I have side work if you'll take it. Might be the distraction you need. How much do you know about the Ten Yaksha?"
*

*Silk Side Panel*

For the second time today you see something in the old man you've only seen a handful of times since he took you in, and never more than once. Pain. "These are the wounds I speak of, that I tried so hard to heal. You scratch at them in your fury. You know I cannot help you in your quest Hikari. You would ask me to bring war to the streets, bloodshed, untold misery. The situation is delicate enough with Lightbringer and her fool antics but you are worse by far. Lightbringer supposes to be a god, wishing to rule over all with her enlightened fist. You...you seek anarchy and madness. What thought have you held to what takes power in the whirlwind of blood you seek? You would unbalance what we have tried so hard to bring aligned for the wrongs they have done to you."

He stands, slowly, sliding the chair slowly back beneath the table before regarding you again. "What they took from you can never be replaced and it is wrong that you cannot have the justice that has rotted in your heart to vengeance but drinking poison to kill your enemies will never achieve what you seek. We did not part on agreeable terms the last time we spoke, I will not apologize for that. I will however extend my hand though you may bite it still. I am here to help you as best I can, within my means. They are not the terms you desire but they are the terms I am able to offer you. You may take them or leave them as you please but know this. I am not your enemy, I wish only for you to purge this venom from yourself and find peace and you have all I can offer to help you on that path."

The guards, at this point, have grown impatient, giving a hard tug on your cuffs as they push you out into the hall and the panels wrap back to before Cindersnap took you away.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Angry, Damaged, Guilty, Hopeless, Afraid
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 0*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


Miho almost doesnt notice the rest of her team right away upon arriving in the waiting room.  Her thoughts and emotions have her caught in an inward spiral, but as her restraints are removed she sees the tattered remnants of the _Yami no Yojimbo_ arrayed tensely about the room.  Even Hikari is there, although she departs immediately with another woman.

Miho finds it difficult to see any downside to that.

The invitation is both unexpected and appreciated, both when first offered by the elderly woman  Basaan?  and then when reiterated by Max.

I...would appreciate that, she admits, supressing a shudder at the thought of going home alone at the moment.  She hasnt been so vulnerable in years, nor so alone; she has no idea what has happened to _Chisei_, other than he isnt with her currently.  None of her inventions or gadgets are, but it is the absence of her best and closest friend that is the hardest pill to swallow.

And Max...thank you, she tells her teammate as she looks up at him.  I know you did your best, and theres no way you could have seen any of this coming, she lies.  But these are lies he needs to hear, to stop tearing himself up the way he so clearly is.  We wouldnt be here without your support.  Which, she admits reluctantly, is something Im going to need from you.  Literally.

She slaps the arm of the battered old wheelchair lightly.

This belongs to the station.  Im going to need a...lift, she says lamely, the admission of her weakness cutting at her as she strives not to show it.


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

White Lies: Comfort and Support Tsunami: *6*  Marking Potential

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1

*Tsunami, Sunburst, Ronin*


Luckily for Ronin the Authority isn't so cruel (or as foolish) to hold on to property that doesn't belong to them. While it's true that the majority of your armor was blown apart or had enough critical failures they at least got the most basic of functions operating and you can tell the unmistakable touch of The Smith in all the work done. While Lightbringer had no issue parading you through town after your Pyrrhic victory, it does not seem that you will have to suffer being carried like a sack of potatoes out into daylight. Whatever systems house Chisei are also returned though the work you'll need to get those back is another issue entirely. A guard is on hand to return all of your and the team's things to your care.

None too soon as the short hobbling woman returns inside, waving her cane at Max. *"All aboard that's coming aboard now. I can't be standing out here all morning, I have things to do. Now come along, all of you."* she grumbles, giving only long enough for everyone to collect their things before she's trawdling off once more. The walk isn't very far as she comes to a familiar sight, a portal you've all used to zip around town. He makes a motion at Tsunami to activate it and then you're all through and in The Forge.

*"I don't keep the place comfortable for visitors for a reason so take a little bit to collect yourself and then see yourselves out."* the old lady shouts as she seems more spry in the hot dry air, making her way to the looming though slumped figure of The Smith. After only a few moments the mighty hero rises to her feet, a large cavity exposed in her chest where the wizened woman sits, tubes and machines hooked to her before the hatch swings shut. *"I told you all not to get involved with this, I warned you."* she speaks, the voice more familiar now. *"Lightbringer will see you in chains if you persist. This is the single time I can extend a hand to you all. Do with your freedom what you will but next time there will not be me to return you from Lightbringer's clutches."*

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Afraid, Angry, Damaged, Guilty, Hopeless
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 0*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


To say that Miho is stunned that not only is the Smith a maker and user of powered armour, but also in essence _is_ powered armour?  The sheer level of artistry and mechanical genius involved in such an undertaking makes her feel like a toddler pushing together Duplo blocks in comparison, and she wonders why she ever thought she could make a contribution at a level where it would make a difference.

Her armour, barely held together and in a very battered chair form despite missing components, is clearly even operational thanks to the efforts of the mighty hero that has once again bailed them out of trouble.  Unshed tears shine in Mihos eyes; the respect of this woman means so much to her, and the likelihood of _ever_ gaining that seems further and further away with every failure she is responsible for.

She knows the right thing to do here is to apologize to the Smith for making her stick her neck out, _especially_ in a way that put her in public, out of her shell and vulnerable.  She should thank her for her assistance, for bailing them out of trouble and bringing them here.  For trying to protect them from the consequences of their own actions, both before they made them and in the aftermath.

She _knows_ she needs to do this.  Its basic human decency, if nothing else, and there are far more reasons than that to do so.  But....

She _cant_.  Its too hard, shes caused too much damage, and shes afraid of causing yet more if she opens her mouth and lets anything _she_ thinks come spilling out.  With a choked sob, she sends her chair in a lurching half-circle and triggers the portal again.  While she desperately needs the offered moments to collect herself, at this point she cant make herself do anything more than flee before she makes everything worse...again.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Insecure, Angry
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Heading outside, the relief of fresh air is offset as the noise and bustle of the street presses on Lanuola. A night of sitting in a cell alone, and a morning in a blindingly bright interrogation room had left her in a bit of a daze. She takes a moment before following after the others, mentally recalibrating herself to push through just a little more social interaction before going home to sleep as long as she needed. As she does follow after the trio, she finds a frown forming. Max's grandma had access to the portal network they used..? Stepping through lead to a fresh assault on her senses as the relatively cool air of the streets is swept away by the dry heat of the Forge.

When the elderly woman starts yelling at them, she finally manages to put the pieces together. This must be the Smith. The realisation of who the woman was, and the respect and honour she should probably be feeling for meeting such a prestigious hero, is more than a little overshadowed by another feeling. "E... O e maʻi..?*" She glances at the other two briefly, a distant part of her registering that Miho was retreating in the face of Max's towering mentor. She looked back to the Smith, her skin rapidly flickering as her emotions boiled over.

"_You're_ the one that told us there was _war_ coming, a-and you expect us to not do _anything_?" She takes a step forward, her voice rising in volume as she does, "We got _attacked_ last night a-and had to _fight for our lives_! I guess we should've just let them _kill us, right_! Then _Lightbringer_ and the _Rogue_, they can have their war without any _interruptions, right_? Let them just _kill_ whoever gets in the _way_?" A part of Lanuola was aware she was saying things she'd probably regret later. Balling her fists, she spat on the ground in front of her and continued anyway, "Ou te leʻi fesili lava ia te oe mo lau fesoasoani, oe _solofanua_.**"

*Spoiler: Translator's Note*
Show

*"Are... Are you serious..?"

**"I never asked you for your help, you asshole"

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Hold:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:	*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll + Danger. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + Superior.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Company Man:* When youre confronted by someone from your past, roll + Danger. On a miss, their presence is upsetting and you must either flee the scene or fall back to your training and comply with their wishes. On a 7-9, youre shaken. Take -1 against them for the duration of the scene but clear their Influence over you if they have it. On a 10+, clear their Influence and mark Potential or clear a Condition.*[X]There Will Be Blood:* When you scathingly Reject the Influence of a Hero, you may choose to inflict a Condition as if theyd been hit hard even on a miss.*[X]Aces High:* When you enter a dangerous situation with no plan or trick up your sleeve roll + Danger. On a miss youre truly woefully unprepared. Expect the worst. On a hit, the tools of success are near to hand. Some assembly may be required, the GM will fill in the details. On a 10+, take +1 forward to see yourself through.

*Spoiler: Risk and Reward*
Show

Youve been on your own long enough and taken one too many gambles to learn a thing or two. How to repair your gear and stretch resources. How to watch your back when no one else will and how to watch other peoples backs when they think youre not. Someones watching your back too
however, Luck itself. However you conceptualize this being, its got you in its pocket. That isnt always in your favor.

When you begin play you have Influence over Luck and it has Influence over you. The GM acts as Lucks agent when shifting Labels or using Lucks Influence on you. Luck cannot lose Influence over you.

*Risk/Reward:* As long as you have Luck, you may gain 1 Hold per scene to a maximum of 2 and begin your first scene in the first session with 2 Hold. You may spend Hold at any time to reroll a Move. You must take the result of the second roll, even on a miss.

If you should go to 0 Hold at any time, lose Influence over Luck and shift Superior down and another Label up, your choice. You may mark a Condition to regain Influence over Luck. When you regain Influence over Luck, gain 2 Hold.

*Ante Up:* When you would Reject the Influence of Luck, Ante Up instead. You and Lucks Agent will roll opposing 2d6. The higher of the two rolls win. If the Player wins, clear a Condition or gain Potential. If Lucks Agent wins, lose Influence over Luck and mark a Condition.

*Fortune Favors:* When Luck would gain Influence over another Player, they Hold 1 and may spend it to reroll a move. They must take the second roll, even on a miss. When another Player would gain Influence over Luck, add a Team to the Pool.



After tonight, Silk would have thought nothing could surprise her. Leave it to Cindersnap to prove her wrong, on multiple counts. She can't remember the last time she'd been offered instantaneous forgiveness and support from..._anybody_. And the news that Cindersnap was leaving the Monsoon? This would call for ice cream, if she weren't already holding a dripping popiscle in her hand. So instead it calls for another bite. Good thing she hadn't already eaten the gumball eye.

She gives an involuntary shudder at the words _Karakuri Town_. Their final fight with the Storm King was not easily forgotten. But it felt like there was something more than that, tugging at the edge of her memory. With a free hand, she idly runs a hand through her damp hair. But there's nothing.

*"The Ten Yaksha..."* she says, turning her attention back to the topic at hand. *"Not much. They're unaffiliated, right? They weren't on the Weather Report's radar. What about them?"*

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1

*Hikari, Cindersnap: Ice Cream Social*

Cindersnap sets her mouth in a hard line, nodding slightly. *"They're not on anyone's radar, least of all the Report. Even the Monsoon is smart enough to leave them well enough alone. Every once and a while one of their students stops through to give us updates but of all the powers operating in the city they're the ones we know the least about and all of them seem eager to keep it that way. They seem content to keep out of heroing affairs for the most part, they're teachers and dedicates to the blade. Above the petty power squabbles or so they claim but every now and then you hear a rumor of the Eastern Districts and their Wards. Students taking to the streets to test themselves, villains under the Warlords dumb enough to try and set up more shops around their neighborhoods. They're the ten most powerful swordspeople in the city Hikari. We need them on side."*

The next five pages are almost like a fighting game roster than a comic book. Five faces in the first spread, four in the next and then a single page dominated by the last of the Yaksha, names given in Kanji overwritten with English. Huan Lo, the Palmtop Tiger of the Tiger's Pavilion, a young man with wildly colored hair and a blade that looks more like a boombox with a handle than any sort of cutting weapon. Ijijozu the Fisher of the Bay District, a grizzled fisherman with a fishing pole to match. Ho-o of the Sannin, a gorgeous voluptuous kunoichi wreathed in flames who wields two short crimson blades. Charles Exeter the Third, a prim and proper blond gentleman with a cup of tea and a classic rapier. The Weaver and her razor thread splayed out with doll like hands in the fashion of a spider. 

Hwarang of the Moon Blade starts the second spread page, a youthful woman seemingly around the same age as the team with a large bladed polearm. Din the Sirocco Wind, dressed in simple woven clothing and whose scimitar has certainly seen better days. Udon Sarutobi of the Red Scabbards with three small flags denoting a ramen shop, the pole of which is an extremely long and straight blade. Bao the Heron, a gravestone made in the likeness of a jian with more in silhouette that stretch until they form the straight edge of a triangle. 

Finally Urameshi Danzo, the Kensei takes the final page and is the only one given a full profile shot rather than just a cut of their face and weapons. Much can be said of the man but the simple saying "fear an old man in a profession where men die young". Dressed in a plain yukata of austere gray, wielding a single katana, what skin shows is covered in scars, both eyes hold slashes over them, ears frayed and ragged, fingers hobbled. When the panels cut back to Cindersnap she's moved to take Hikari's hands in her own.

*"You're the only one I can trust. No one will suspect you trying to bring them to our side. They'll just think you're rogue and looking to prove something. With their teaching and students, with Wukong Industry's money and technology and the Dragon Slayers together in a united front, we can be the blade to slay this miasma spewing hydra that has taken our city. We can be the Kusanagi of legends, Hikari. Once your team's deal is done, we can finally take down the Warlords. "*

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Hold:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:	*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll + Danger. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + Superior.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Company Man:* When youre confronted by someone from your past, roll + Danger. On a miss, their presence is upsetting and you must either flee the scene or fall back to your training and comply with their wishes. On a 7-9, youre shaken. Take -1 against them for the duration of the scene but clear their Influence over you if they have it. On a 10+, clear their Influence and mark Potential or clear a Condition.*[X]There Will Be Blood:* When you scathingly Reject the Influence of a Hero, you may choose to inflict a Condition as if theyd been hit hard even on a miss.*[X]Aces High:* When you enter a dangerous situation with no plan or trick up your sleeve roll + Danger. On a miss youre truly woefully unprepared. Expect the worst. On a hit, the tools of success are near to hand. Some assembly may be required, the GM will fill in the details. On a 10+, take +1 forward to see yourself through.

*Spoiler: Risk and Reward*
Show

Youve been on your own long enough and taken one too many gambles to learn a thing or two. How to repair your gear and stretch resources. How to watch your back when no one else will and how to watch other peoples backs when they think youre not. Someones watching your back too
however, Luck itself. However you conceptualize this being, its got you in its pocket. That isnt always in your favor.

When you begin play you have Influence over Luck and it has Influence over you. The GM acts as Lucks agent when shifting Labels or using Lucks Influence on you. Luck cannot lose Influence over you.

*Risk/Reward:* As long as you have Luck, you may gain 1 Hold per scene to a maximum of 2 and begin your first scene in the first session with 2 Hold. You may spend Hold at any time to reroll a Move. You must take the result of the second roll, even on a miss.

If you should go to 0 Hold at any time, lose Influence over Luck and shift Superior down and another Label up, your choice. You may mark a Condition to regain Influence over Luck. When you regain Influence over Luck, gain 2 Hold.

*Ante Up:* When you would Reject the Influence of Luck, Ante Up instead. You and Lucks Agent will roll opposing 2d6. The higher of the two rolls win. If the Player wins, clear a Condition or gain Potential. If Lucks Agent wins, lose Influence over Luck and mark a Condition.

*Fortune Favors:* When Luck would gain Influence over another Player, they Hold 1 and may spend it to reroll a move. They must take the second roll, even on a miss. When another Player would gain Influence over Luck, add a Team to the Pool.



*"That's the play, then? War's coming, you need an army. So I go and recruit the Ten Yaksha by...what? Defeating them?"* Silk finishes the last bite of her popsicle and licks it clean. Glancing at the stick, it says *Liu's wisdom - Luck is the residue of preparation!*

Silk sighs. *"I'll do it. But promise me you're not gonna quit the Monsoon until after we pull this off? And that you've got a backup plan...in case we can't."*

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.



Max is prepared to carry *Ronin* again if needed, specifically as this time involves consent, though hes also relieved the authorities dont keep her property from her. Seeing the state of her armour leaves a sick feeling in his stomach as he tries not to fall back into a cycle of reliving the last night over and over again in his head.

Obediently triggering the teleportal as *Basaan* motions for him, he waits for her to step through first, and then his other two team mates, before bringing up the rear. The burst of hot air isnt as welcome as it usually is given the nature of his previous confinement, but he tells himself its different still, and much preferred. 

Max has always made the maximum effort not to force *The Smith* to rescue him or pull him and his team out of trouble, perhaps overly obsessed with not being perceived as a burden. To his credit, it hasnt been something thats come up much. Given that she gone so far as to give warning prior this time though, he still isnt particularly surprised when *The Smith* begins to chide them.

This time he still experiences a similar confusion and disconnect, but unlike before, *Ronin* isnt the one who steps up to challenge *The Smiths* words. Maxs eyes widen as he hears her sob instead, and actually turn to flee through the portal. 

*M-Miho!! Wait!* Max blurts in alarm, turning with a quick step towards the portal as well, halted only by the pure shock of *Lanuolas* voice raising behind him. Torn between two directions, Max stares towards the confrontation with hazel eyes still wide in distress. The truth is, he doesn't disagree with *Lans* words, and he has been frustrated but unwilling to push before. For the sake of their bond and history, he still instinctively wants to flinch when *Lan* spits on the floor in front of his Mentor. But they almost _died_, and being scolded once again by another adult is grating his nerves, to put it mildly. Even if it is _her_.

*Its probably a miracle the four of us survived.* Max speaks up quickly to try and halt or at least slow any fiery backlash from *The Smith*, but his voice quavers slightly as he finds his emotional footing. *I... I dont even know where some of the team is. If... theyre alive.* He continues to reflect with a bit of shock evident in his tone, a new mix of anxious fury and righteous indignation starting to sour in the middle of his chest, the young hero slowly turning a bit more towards the two. *You did warn us. But dont you care more than this? I know youve been giving me as much help as... you say you can... But I... I could be dead right now,* The way he says it is as if hes still wrestling with the fact, as much as hes trying to impress it upon *The Smith*, his hands touching his own chest as if making sure he is indeed fully intact and it is not an imagined purgatory.

His chin lifts, and his gaze focuses on *The Smith* more fully. *Lan could be dead. Miho could be dead... Hikari...* He gestures helplessly towards the portal, his own voice raising, although not purely in anger, equal if not more parts incredulous and confused. *What is going on, that you wont tell us? Why are you sitting this one out? How can you not turn the tide? Why is it just us?* He demands as he steps up to *Sunburst's* side, gesturing between them as a symbol of the team as a whole. *Why are we the only ones trying to make this right while everyone else out there sh*ts on us?* His hands raise to his head, tugging at his hair briefly in gesticulation before his arms flop audibly against his sides in exasperation. *"Do I not at the very least deserve an answer?"*

* I cant walk away, I wont! You know I cant! So dont just tell me that you told me so, that you warned me. Tell me what to do with this, Basaan!*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a *9* for *Fireside Chat*
Took *'Fighting the good fight'* move from the Legacy as my new advance!

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Hikari, Cindersnap: ICE CREAM, YOU SCREAM, WE ALL SCREAM FOREVER BECAUSE WE'RE STUCK IN A CAPITALISTIC HELLHOLE!*

*"You don't have to worry about that. I'm not quitting the Monsoon until everything is lined up. We need people on the inside on every count and...so far we do. The last six months has been creating an information network outside the usual ones. I'm paying good money to keep the usual ones silent too. You focus on what you need to and I'm here to back you up. I'll be in touch with your first target when I get everything sorted."* Cindersnap is quick to finish through their own Popsicle with the all too familiar grimace of an ice cream headache. Once she's recovered she's quick to give Hikari a side hug before a car comes around the corner with a squeal of tires. *"I hate to run but you know how it goes. We'll do some real girl time when I have time. Good luck Hikari."* With that she's in the car, and gone.


*Sunburst, Tsunami, The Smith: The Forge*

The Smith stands impassive, silent, though with the revelation that what you see is in fact some giant robot that makes things a little more sensible. The silence, the quiet, is that of the storm and after Sunburst's tirade the Smith, with bulging muscles moves to lift her large anvil off its resting block and over her head. *"Impudent child."* she shouts, heaving the runed metal block within mere feet of the lightshow. *"You know nothing and do not know the half of what you will never know. You did not ask for my help but I gave it freely and when you could be rotting in a cell, you spit at freedom. This war is not some petty turf battle, the Rogue is not the enemy no matter what you and your team to instigate her Constellations. The little squabble you had is a thimble to the ocean for what you would otherwise meddle with and still you show your claws at me!"* The words are practically howled as with each the Smith advances until she looks above the both of you. Ronin long gone presumably. Tsunami's words only pause the storm and refocuses it though on him instead.

*" Had I not told you to simply give us on this fools errand, Max? Did you not tell me that you couldn't? Did I not tell you I couldn't help you further?"* The Smith gives a strike with her bare fist against the anvil now embedded in the ground, the metal ringing from the force. *"I have no answers for you, no aid, bound by contracts older than you can fathom and more precious than your city. To speak would be to breach them, to incur a wrath that would make this war look like a smoldering heap. I told you not to ask me further, told you to leave it where it lay. I have done what I can for you, child. Given your friend the keys, you work to aid in this war, and that is all I can do. You struggle against a foe stronger than any you have ever encountered and one that few defeat. You struggle against the desire of the many to forget ancient pains. Repression and self delusion. Only Impact may help you now but you will forget that she ever did, rest assured. Now leave before I grow angrier still, I have no need for your seething fury. If you learn the truth, I will be vindicated. I await your apology then, brat."* The final statement seems levied at Sunburst as The Smith lifts the slab of metal from the floor, walking it slowly to place it back where it belongs. That is, undoubtedly a cue for you all to do the same. Return to where you belong.


*The Chill*

The panels break for a final time, this time to open on the broad hall of the top cells of the Chill. We see an unfamiliar face hanging high in the rafters as Guardapes patrol the lower floors, a single speech box sounding.* "Do it."* The figure disappears in a puff of smoke and the panels go black. The next panel is cast in reds as alarm klaxons sound, the doors to the cells below swinging open and chaos erupting. The figure reappears as several other silhouettes run to a door that suddenly opens in the side of the building, cool night air and the storm flooding in to cast a solid beam of soft blue in the red and black. The final panel shows the chaos continuing, that solid blue bar gone.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:* Guilty, Insecure, Angry
*Potential:* 0/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola found herself surprised first by Max coming to stand beside her and offer his voice in support against his own mentor, and then again when the Smith demonstrated that she understood her Samoan. She does her best to not flinch back at the Smith's rant and shows of physical strength, though she does not entirely succeed. The elderly woman's bellowed words manage to fortify her, however. Her anger distilling and running cold, the wild flickering of light smoothing and turning to a steady, sterile glow. The dry heat of the foundry began to feel cool against her skin as her balled fists tightened further. With the Smith seemingly content to make a parting shot at her and leave the matter there, Sunburst took a step forward.

"You simply don't care do you, tagata i fafo*?" Her voice is raised only enough to ensure the Smith could hear her, no longer yelling but instead terribly focused, "We were attacked, and that's our fault. We fought for our lives, but we should _apologise!_" she abruptly yells the word, fists shaking and her light briefly flaring as she does.

She closes her eyes for a moment, forcing herself closer to composure again. When she opens her eyes again she gestures toward the exit portal, "My family lives in this city, _I_ live in this city. If there's a war coming, I could lose *everything* I care about."

Sunburst briefly glances to Max, a brief pang of sympathy finding its way into her chest before she looks back to the Smith again, "Afai e te le popole i le taofia o se taua i totonu o le aai, ma e te le popole i ola o tagata o loo tauivi e laveai, o le a la le aoga ia te oe? E fa'afefea ona e taumafai e ta'u mai ia te a'u *e le* o lo'u fili le Rogue pe a mana'o *ia ou oti*. Ou te iloa e popole Max ia te oe ma faʻaaloalo ia te oe, ou te iloa e taua foi oe ia Miho, ae ou te le iloa _pe aisea._" She shakes her head and takes a half step back, a repulsed look on her face, "E te iloa la o le a? Nofo iinei. Natia i lau pa. O le a ou tau lava. Afai ou te manumalo, e aunoa ma lau 'fesoasoani' ma e mafai ona e nofo i le paolo ma fa'agaloina. Afai ou te faiaina, ma malepelepe le aai, e te nofo lelei iinei ma le saogalemu, ma le iloa o lau mealilo na o le afe ma afe o ola e teu ai**."

*Spoiler: Translator's Note*
Show

*outsider

** If you don't care about stopping a war in the city, and you don't care about the lives of the people fighting to save it, then what good are you? How *dare* you try and tell me the Rogue isn't my enemy when she wants me *dead*. I know Max cares about you and respects you, I know you matter to Miho too, but I have _no idea why_." She shakes her head and takes a half step back, a repulsed look on her face, "So you know what? Stay here. Hide in your forge. I'll fight anyway. If I win, it'll be without your 'help' and you can stay in the shadows and be forgotten. If I lose, and the city gets ripped to pieces, you get to sit here nice and safe, knowing your secret only cost thousands of lives to keep."

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions: Angry, Damaged, Guilty, Hopeless
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 0*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


Its dark, the only illumination coming from the flat screen mounted on the wall.  All of the windows are closed and shuttered, the security system active and locked down, all communications powered down and offline.  The scent of curried rice hangs in the room, takeaway delivered from _Hoshinoya_ and a hands down favorite comfort food, invoked at the lowest of the low.

Perhaps things would be better off with the company and support of a sympathetic friend, but right now solitude is all that can be borne, to lick fresh wounds and to justtry to _forget_ for a while, forget just how badly things have gone of late.

A finger hesitates, trembling for a moment, then presses down firmly before retreating back into the cocoon of blankets, sound pouring out from the carefully placed speakers as colours begin to flash across the screen.


_ Go! 

T-E-E-N 

T-I-T-A-N-S 

Teen Titans, let's GO! 

Teen, Teen, T-T-T-T-T-Teen 

T-T-T-Teen Titans GO!_

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1
*

Sunburst, Tsunami, The Smith: The Forge*

The silence left in the wake of Sunburst's further tirade could probably weather any assault from any of The Smith's weapons in the room and the icy tone in the aforementioned's voice could quench the stifling heat.  *"No apology then. That right. You'll have done it without me. What a feather in you're cap that will be. Perhaps once you've done that, if you can, you will see things differently. Your friends know better, my apprentice knows better, but you're just a small girl lashing out. Wild and careless, no better than the Constellations you took victory over, unable to see how much help you've truly had and arrogant to hear the impossibility of a request and press on. You're a toddler holding their breath, a babe needing a change of diaper and to be put to bed."*

The Smith then turns to Tsunami, pointing to the portal.  *"Take your friend from here before I lose my grace and my hospitality and find yourself somewhere else to rest for the evening. I've had enough of your friends tarnishing my workshop for a lifetime, I trust you won't bring them back again. You'd best see yourself scarce for a time as well, we'll discuss our arraignment when the fires have cooled."*

*Spoiler: Sunburst*
Show

That's certainly a label shift for you Sunburst. Roll to reject or Superior down, Mundane up please.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 6/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.



Max grits his teeth, understanding well that the silence will not last. He holds fast in preparation, staying at *Sunbursts* side as the heat comes, and is ultimately refocused on him for his demands.

His face twists further in a mixture of pain and frustration at the answers hes given, trying his best to glean what information he can from the fiery and often cryptic statements. His ears ring as *The Smith* pounds the anvil with a bare fist, feeling the vibrations shaking his chest. Normally her anger would leave him feeling nothing but ashamed, but this time there is so much more to wrestle with. He never would have imagined standing in defiance against her, side by side with a team mate to boot.

He cant help grinding his teeth in a mixture of frustration and futility as he watches *Sunburst* step forward with raised voice out of the corner of his eye, blinking once at the sharp focus on the word *apologize* but keeping his gaze on his mentor. That is, until his team mate actually looks back to him, however briefly. He meets her gaze while it lasts, still appearing to be on her side if lacking words. His thick brows knit together however as Lan starts to speak in Samoan again, lacking his teachers comprehension of the language. 

Its clearly not anything* The Smith* wants to hear however; although her voice is icy this time, the words are no less searing.

Max lets out a sharp sigh in exasperation, sensing that nothing has come or will come of the conversation. Nothing good anyway. When she points to the portal, he does begin to turn towards it.

*I wont,* He confirms simply as he turns away, beckoning for *Sunburst* to join him. The mention of our arraignment does cause the slightest stutter in his step, but he pushes forward. His face begins to burn however as the swirling emotions in the center of his chest begin to peak again. 

Blinking rapidly, Max wipes his eyes rapidly as he exits the portal, hoping that the moment of teleportation will hide the action.

*Im... sorry. About all that,* Max grunts abruptly. He cant think of anything more intelligent to say on the matter, as he glances hesitantly towards *Lan*. He makes an effort to soften his tone a little. *Im sure... uh...you want to check in on your family, and stuff. Youre welcome back at the base though... welcome to stay, too, I mean...  Any time.*

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1 (Reset)


*Tsunami, Sunburst*

With the invitation open, the panels close on the pair walking back out into the city though in which direction isn't shown. The third issue of Yami no Yojimbo was notable for its usage of negative space and Ma art, the print was limited and like its first issue became something of a collector's item. The following pages reveal the passage of time in simple brush strokes, the buildings cast with white ink on deep black pages. Slowly the city changes, lines dividing sections of San Fransapporo becoming rifts becoming chasms becoming vast fields of nothing. All the while, the white ink starts to change, colors flowing from the bases of buildings. One segment gold, one segment a brilliant azure blue, another a dark forest green and among the sudden rainbow of color, a single point of black at its center where the base of the Yami no Yojimbo would be.

Even as the pages return to a more comic format, the colors remain monochrome among a sea of black boxes and white gutters. Some type of boardroom splashes on the page, figures of gold sitting among a flat rectangle of white, a table. Other panels show a fiery haired woman, the Chill looming in icy blues, but not alone. Other figures in hooded robes depart across the midnight sea, the fiery haired woman behind, the figures forming a large fish like shape with a emblazoned tail, a large fish in an even larger pond. The symbol of the Guardians West, its azure blue relief with a sword and gear sits above a packed hall, the black used simply to outline the ever increasing white silhouettes of people until the page simply bleeds into the gutters, the final page simply white.

The color returns abruptly, a posh and pleasant suite overlooking San Fransapporo. The ocean is not in view, the room far from the shore though the unmistakable sound of waves flit in SFX bubbles as the camera pans to the room's occupants. They are known to readers on sight however text boxes give name, alias and what might pass as an "occupation" to some within the city. All three are dressed in matching suits, only their ties offering some coloration. 

The first is *Tumult*, Xiua Hee Yu, listed as "Former Koto Ninja/Current White Wolf Attache". He's looking better than the drowned rat he resembled in the cells, brilliant orange hair combed and pulled back into a smart topknot, a dark green tie accenting his eyes, wolflike cufflinks to complete the set. In addition, he wears a deep scowl as he sits across from the second of the three, all sat around a low coffee table on smart modern couches. 

The second is *Vega* though the name is crossed out violently in the text box as is "Constellation", a crudely scrawled "Former" hastily overwritten. Much like Tumult the line has a /, the words Arbiter's Attache written in more neat handwriting. Like Tumult she's clearly cleaned up after the altercation at HexXxen, lavender hair accented by lavender tie and silver lyre shaped buttons stud her rumpled suit. She similarly wears a deep scowl as the couch seems content to try and swallow her up in its plush depths. The scene starkly reminiscent of the panels showing their previous incarceration. 

The third figure has, until now, gone unnamed and the least familiar of the three. The suited man from the jail is noted as *Arbiter*, real name redacted and "Information Broker" listed in a similar space as the previous two's attachments. Black tie offsets long white hair, reminiscent of the previous art spreads. It appears he's recently joined the others, bare feet propped up on the coffee table, toes pedicured and painted black with two golden loops around his ankles lined with bells. 

"Aren't we comfy." The Arbiter's speech bubble finally cuts through, a smile that doesn't quite reach his eyes in contrast to his dour guests who shoot the man further unfriendly looks. "Yes, I know" he continues unabated "that I left you both waiting for two hours but we're all very busy and now that you're teammates I thought you'd enjoy spending some time together outside a cell...or a less comfortable cell. You are I suppose prisoners still of a sort. I'll be a gentle jailer. Lukas would not forgive me if I injured his star pupil." The smile is aimed at Tumult before the jingle of bells announces The Arbiter is on the move, pacing around the room, the panels focused on his feet as they're swallowed up by the thick carpet. 

"Once I know you're both on side, the prison doors can be left open and you can come and go as you please. A luxury you'll both enjoy, much like our recent news highlights." The camera pans to the Arbiter's hand, nailed likewise painted black, as they motion to one of the nearby walls, a large screen monitor sliding out from a panel in the ceiling. On it is various news headlines and readouts, drone footage of the city. The largest headline reads "Breakout!", a list of criminals from The Chill listed with lines running to the readout displays listing powers and other information. All of them are noted as "*Former Supernova*" and those well read on the subject or from previous comics can recognize their names. Each a former member of Cindersnap's team. The drone footage seems to track each of their movements through the city, some even revealing x-ray capabilities as the outline of walls do little to hide the people beyond them.

"You might consider this all a coincidence but it's my job to turn you former villains into upstanding members of society. The first lesson is to see connections where the big players will want to obfuscate. Take for instance..." With another motion, the information and headlines disappear, replaced with a very large, very detailed, picture of Hikari and Cindersnap eating ice cream. "Seems innocuous. Two people who know one another having a sweet snack only a few minutes after a very difficult night and you'd be right, that's exactly what it is. But ask yourself, why would the rising star of The Monsoon be seen with someone incarcerated by The Authority, or even at an Authority Jail? Further, why would she be working with The Smith?" The Arbiter turns to look at the younger unfortunate companions. The scowls are replaced with blank stares.

"Not a name you recognize Lyra? Xiua knows them well enough don't you?" Another motion, the little old lady from the Jail and Tsunami joining a now minimized picture of Hikari and Cindersnap. "While I bailed the two of you out, you're welcome, she bailed these two out. The other two you fought as well. You might think that's coincidence too. A nice gesture from The Smith since she's training up ol'Tsunami here. But you can start to see the lines, can't you?" More blank stares from Tumult and Vega prompt a heavy sigh from the Arbiter.

"This is what we call an alibi. Cindersnap's former companions, incarcerated in the Chill for almost a decade suddenly get sprung the night after she's seen helping Hikari, also a former ally, out of prison alongside The Smith. Cindersnap is the consistent element here. Say what you will about the Yami no Yojimbo but they're making quite the bit of upset in this town. Handed the two of you your butts that night and probably would have done more if Lightbringer hadn't stepped in. Cindersnap was on site not long after, it was her who negotiated what would very well have been their very long stay in jail to some questioning and sleepless night. She's _up_ to something."

The pair finally offer a nod, seeming to at least humor the older hero. "With the city a tinderbox, imagine what some new faction popping up would do? With the Koto licking their wounds, three Constellations down, the Rogue offer with her new toy and the Cleric unaccounted for, Lightbringer's got to be grinding those dentures about now. If there was ever a time to strike a blow against The Warlords, now would be the time. The Guardians and their recruitment drives have only put them more off kilter. It'll take months for them to get new people to fill in all the places The Authority's left holes in. They're down two Directors with the old Monkey King dead and buried. Don't think it's coincidence either that his next in line has been supplying the Monsoon either or that Cindersnap was the one that brokered that particular deal. Or that Monkey Island got hit by an attack by one of your friends, Lyra. It's all connected, the puzzle is out there."

Lyra perks at the mention of Polaris, energy swirling around her hands as she brings them down against the table with a loud crack, both men jumping a little in surprise. *"You've bought my services but I'm not some trained monkey, don't think you can wave around the other Constellations under my nose and think I can't see you trying to rile me up. I've got nowhere else to go so you're as safe a harbor as any. Rogue taught me more than enough to know how to deal with an employer who wants to get cute though. We can cut to the chase. Three weeks ago I'd never heard of you but I've seen how well connected you are. You've just been sitting in the shadows this whole time, tugging strings, greasing palms, not taking sides. A free agent in San Fransapporo. So what's your end game, if we're your team, if you're going through all this trouble to bring the two of us in."* Lyra motions to Xiua who has now turned to fix the Arbiter with a scrutinizing look. *"You've got to have a plan. A move you're wanting to take. So just get to it, we don't need you to prove how smart you are. Lie to us, get us on the streets and get to the bit where you toss us to the wolves. At least they're honest they want to eat you."*

The Arbiter makes a look of mock hurt, a hand moving to his heart. "So aggressive, young lady. Such accusations! I have no need or desire to _lie_ to you. Good help is hard to find, better help even harder. I'd no sooner toss you aside than I would toss aside a plate or a kitchen knife. You're a utility that doesn't cease its use no matter the stress. If I bought you it's only because you were worth the price. Does a man hiding in the shadows, greasing palms, strike you as a man that would spend money on a frivolous venture, some fast food style hamburger to be consumed and forgotten? No. You're smart, but you've been trained to be distrusting, to look for angles when there are simply smooth sides. The fact you're both sitting here only further illustrates how very much I am trusting you. Xiua here because he's a friend of a friend. You...well you said it best. You've nowhere else to and the sooner you learn how to be polite, the sooner you'll see this really isn't a prison but a fortress. It's good to be outside the first, better to be on the inside of the other when war is coming."

*"So that's it then. You're making a move now because this city is about to just go pear shaped in a big way? Angle in on territory? That doesn't seem like the move a spider would take."* Xiua interjects, looking back at Lyra.* "This is all one big fat bug in the web. It doesn't matter if Cindersnap and Tsunami's team are working together, making waves. It doesn't matter that The Authority is going to take a war to The Warlords and the Guardians. You're waiting to jump in and eat. We're just smaller spiders, useful because the bugs we were trying to eat got away and knocked us off the webs and on to yours. That's nuts. That over-glorified Death Star won't let either of us get close. I shot her with every intention to take her head off and she just kept on moving. Lyra here was all ready to drown her in the Pacific if it weren't for Tsunami. Even if I can convince him to trust me, there's no way both of us are going to keep tabs on them. We're useless as far as the Cindersnap angle is concerned. The Warlords won't take Lyra back, I won't go back to my mother so that angle is done. We're not going back to an Authority jail again either. So what's the play? How are we useful to you in this war so you can stay in the background until it's time to eat the big bug?"*

Lyra nods enthusiastically through all of it. The pair seeming in lockstep when previously they seemed eager to be out of one another's company. A united front.

The Arbiter merely shakes his head, moving with a jingle in his step to sit back down in his seat. "You both regret that night for different reasons. I've heard you talk, you know I know what you're planning the minute I finally let you back on the street. You'll work something out. It'll take time but all the parties here have a part to play. Be it a day, a week or when the city is burning, there will be a moment of clarity where it will all come clear to you how you can best take advantage of the situation. You're friends with the Yami no Yojimbo, estranged though you may be at the moment, so that means I'm friends with them. What I stand to profit out of the chaos they've caused, whatever they're planning, is irrelevant. All that matters is when a storm rolls in that you stay afloat. When the storm passes, everyone will look for somewhere dry to rest. Be there with towels, on the house. Grateful people are willing to pay a lot more when they think they're paying you back a kindness."

The panels then cut to a small text box on the following page.

"Three weeks have passed since the tsunami at Bear Island. While the city grows ever closer to open violence on the street, instigated by increasingly aggressive overtures by The Authority exacerbated by the slow response from the Guardians West, the public have begun to take sides. The breakout at the Chill has eroded the public's belief in their heroes even further, cries for stricter incarcerations and even more extreme measures fill the airwaves.

While this mounting tension seems to be reaching it's breaking point we return our focus to the Yami no Yojimbo after their team meeting two weeks prior, mundane events a well needed distraction from the previous week's conflicts. The time proves even more important as news of their former teammates slowly trickle in through the news and grapevine. Moonshadow is the first, most likely their whereabouts given to Sunburst and further desiminated to the team. The plucky heroine seems to have taken a page out of Tsunami's book, leaving their home city for another, one where their reputation and family has no reach. She has at least texted Sunburst several times after the news of her leaving, that she is safe, that she hopes they are safe, and that they'll see one another again.

The news of Ground Zero and The Lion are less positive. The Lion has a brief spot on the news, discussing overtures from Glavnos to allow his people to finally leave San Fransapporo for a permanent home. The political ramifications of this move are the main focus and Tempest of Glavnos soaks up the press coverage, declaring it as a humanitarian victory for Glavnos the likes of which the United Nations and the United States failed to accomplish. Outrage is the overwhelming response to the obviously incendiary comments. The Imamu and the Glavnos delegation left two weeks ago. Ground Zero's name is not broadcast in the usual news venues, instead found on the Guardian West's official news source. Unwilling to be taken in by the Guardians for the rampant destruction and hospitalization of several city blocks and motorists respectively, Ground Zero was first moved to the Chill after being subdued. Due mostly in part to the subsequent breakout and with no family to be returned to, the Guardians elected to send the hero back to where he'd come. The Weather Report is noted to have sent the young hero back to the Cacophony. The report ends on that note."

With that, the first chapter of Issue 3 comes to a close. When we open to chapter 2, we are given the following information.
- What the remaining members of the Yami no Yojimbo got up to in the three weeks previously mentioned other than the team meeting.
- What, if anything, happened in the private meetings with Hikari and the other three.
- Where are the members of Yami no Yojimbo now and what are they currently doing.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


The panels transition to the San Fransapporo waterfront. The overhead view shows it to be on the quiet side, a few couples and small groupings moving up and down the paths along the shoreline, but otherwise quiet. The focus shifts closer to the pier itself. With the cues of the hoodie she's wearing as well as the location, the reader might be forgiven for mistaking the girl sat there as being Moonshadow. A final close up reveals her to instead be the absent hero's sister.

Lanuola is looking more well-rested than when we last saw her, the scrapes and bruises on her face are likewise little more than a memory now. She's sat with one knee pulled up to her chest, her other leg dangling over the end of the pier. Beside her sits a half finished carton of french fries, a trio of seagulls already eyeing the contents and weighing up the risk to them for the fried potato. Lanuola herself appears to be lost in thought, staring unseeing out into the water. The hoodie she's in is clearly too large for her, not quite swamping her, but at least a couple sizes bigger than what would fit her comfortably. Her phone is held idly in one hand, an unsent, incomplete message typed out on it which, should the reader turn the page upside down, they can see reads Ei tuafafine, ua ou misia oe. Ua amata ona leaga mea iinei, maimau pe ana e i ai iinei e fesoasoani. Ou te faamoemoe*

A particularly bold seagull breaks Lanuola's reverie when it darts forward with a squawk, grabbing a beakful of french fries and flying off. "Hey! Oe tama'i gaoi!**" Lanuola twists in her sitting position, the movement causing her oversized hood to slip down over her eyes. The remaining seagulls take advantage of her temporary blindness, one grabbing its own beak of food, the other missing and managing to knock the container off the edge and into the water instead. Lanuola yanks her hood back and off her head just in time to helplessly watch the fries tumble into the water. "Ahh... I wasn't done with those..."

Getting to her feet, she glares up at the now circling gull. It gives out a long cry, one that she had to remind herself wasn't _really_ the gull laughing at her misfortune, even if it sounded like it. Switching to her camera on her phone, Lanuola carefully leans out over the water and takes a picture of the very soggy fries. A close-up panel switches to an over the shoulder shot of her message to Cindy. With her hood now down, her freshly dyed hair tips are now visible. Coloured a similar blue to Cindy's braid, the dyeing is uneven, strongly suggesting she'd attempted the hair colouring on her own rather than at a barber's. Her phone screen shows that she's deleted the message she'd been composing, instead sending the photo of the drowned fast food with the message This is your fault, the gulls only know it's food 'cause you kept showing them it.

Pocketing her phone in the _amazingly spacious_ hoodie pockets, and making a mental note to see if anything else of what Cindy had left behind would fit her if only to take advantage of easy pocket storage, Lanuola slowly started to make her way back toward her home. The background behind her fades away and takes on a sepia tinge, fracturing into panels showing her past few weeks since she was last on page whilst, in the foreground and in full colour, Lanuola goes about her routine. The panels start with the week immediately following the events at the Smith's forge. An angry, exhausted Sunburst splits away from Tsunami and trudges through sepia-streets until she reaches her house, her parents ushering her inside and fussing over her until she ends up falling asleep on the sofa from simple fatigue. The following days flash past with simple highlights. Being checked over by her uncle, plasters and iodine on the table as he cleans and patches her back up. Sitting in an _extremely_ uncomfortable Kintsugi meeting and trying to fall through her own seat and into the ground to avoid the stares coming her way. Knees up to her chest on her bed and tears in her eyes as she reads a goodbye message from Cindy on her phone. And finally, just as present day Lanuola opens the door to a bakery, a tense looking team meeting, all eyes on Hikari.

Her entrance is marked by a tinny bell, the baker behind the counter glancing up briefly from the customer he was currently serving. Lanuola paid the brief attention little mind, heading instead to the display. Various bread rolls and pastries sat on the different shelves, including several Polynesian specialty breads. Digging into her pocket, Lanuola produced a scrunched up shopping list, scrutinising her mother's spidery handwriting. As she does, the shop background gives way to more of the sepia-tinged flashback panels.

Lanuola sits on Cindy's old bed, very slowly working through the clothes her sister had left behind. An open bag lies on the bed beside her, a big label marking the bag with 'Post to Cindy'. A scene change shows her back at the construction site, struggling with a heavily laden wheelbarrow whilst drawing cold glares from the people meant to be supervising her. Then a hesitant Lanuola meeting with the fiery haired Cindersnap. Experimenting with hair dye in the family bathroom, trying her best to not make a complete mess of her hair. Walking with Hikari, an uncertain look on her face as her teammate- "-uola..? Hey, Lanuola..?"

Lanuola blinked, bought back to the present, looking up to see that the baker had finished, leaving her as the only customer in store. She broke into an embarrassed smile, "Ah, Pasilio, malie. I, uh, I must have zoned out."

The baker, Pasilio, raises an eyebrow at that, "No kidding." For a moment it looks like he's going to say more, but he lets the moment pass. "So, what're we doing for you today? Your usual?"

Lanuola gives her list a quick glance to confirm, then nods, "Yeah. Uh, and a Fa'apapa for tinamatua."

Pasilio nods, quickly bagging a few buns, a dense looking loaf, and a couple of pastries. Lanuola blinks at that last addition, "Oh! I, uh, I wasn't going to ask for-"

She stops as the man waves his hand to quiet her, "Nonsense, I watch the news, you've been through a lot. They're a gift from me." Lanuola feels her cheeks heat at that comment, "You need to be careful if you're going to be fighting on the streets, let that masked boy do the heavy lifting, or the guy in the armour."

Opting not to correct him, Lanuola instead accepts the bag of baked goods gratefully, digging out the cash she'd been given for the purchase "Thanks Pasilio, I appreciate it." Taking her change, she opens the door to leave.

"And give my condolences to your father!" There's a grin on Pasilio's face now, a jovial note in his voice, "It's a tough time to be a Manu Samoa fan!"

Lanuola breaks into a grin of her own, "No need, we _both_ know we'll clip the Eagle's wings before the end of the season!"

Her parting comment draws a laugh from Pasilio. Leaving the bakery in high spirits, she continues on her way home. For the last time, the sepia panels return. The first of them shows her paying a visit to the team base, the first such visit since her falling out with the Smith. She has a small gift basket with her, the note on it specifying it's for Max. In the next, she's shown to be sending a message to Miho, an invite to hang out and get out of the house somewhere. The third, and final, sepia panel shows her packaging a small green toy motorcycle into a box, a handwritten card saying 'a fresh start' alongside the toy. In the present, Lanuola reaches her house without incident, stepping inside and unloading the groceries in the kitchen before moving to the sofa. Pulling out her phone, she brings up her contacts list. It doesn't take her long to find Lyra's name. This wasn't the first time she'd sat staring at the number. _How_ the Constellation had put her number in through a locked phone, she didn't know, but the only time it could've happened was when she'd bumped into her during the hostage situation a few weeks back. She sighed to herself.

Why would someone be so friendly, then turn around and try and kill her? Why didn't she try and do so at the hostage fight? Or on the train. It'd been bugging her for weeks now, it just didn't make sense. Opening the messages, the chat log showed no communication. Lyra hadn't said a thing. But then why put her number in her phone..? Lanuola tapped her nail against the phone case a couple of times, then made a decision.

I want to talk. She paused for a moment, then added, About HexXxen. Another pause, Sunburst.

Pressing her head back against the head cushion, Lanuola tried to think whether Miho or Max would say if this was a good idea. After a long moment, she hit send. It didn't matter what they thought. She needed to know, and it wasn't like anyone else was going to have the answers. Pocketing the phone in her borrowed(?) hoodie, she got to her feet. Her parents would be home soon, time to do some chores.

*Spoiler: Translators Notes*
Show

* Hey sis, I miss you. Things are getting bad here, wish you were here to help. I hope

** "You little thief!"


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

It's a while ago now, but Sunny rejected the Smith's influence. She cancelled the Smith's Influence over her and shifted Saviour down and Superior up. I've also marked both a birthday and a christmas potential.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 2*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


The next page gives way to panels of another of member of _Yami no Yojimbo_ going about her day, although in this case going about is perhaps a bit of a misnomer, for the panels depict Mihos cluttered-but-organized garage workshop, stark shadows cast from bright overhead lighting banks.  Shes working on some manner of intricate circuit board, part of her face magnified by the lens shes looking though toward our point of perspective.

The sepia toned panels make their return, although the tale they tell is in some ways sadder than the last set.  As the circuit board continues to have microscopic adjustments made to it, we see Miho slumped on the floor, the battered form of her armoured chair looking even more precarious than before.  Subsequent panels show her dragging herself around to various parts of the workshop, decanting armour plates from moulds, running wiring, using her body weight on a chain hoist to lift an exoskeletal framework to be suspended in the air.

Every sepia panel is devoted to the work, and the panel borders themselves have jags to them, hinting that things are indeed Not Right.

Pushing away the magnifying lens, Miho picks up the circuit board and sets it on her stomach before dragging herself backwards across the floor on her hands, having long ago stopped thinking about this as anything but the way she maneuvered about her workshop.  Reaching up to set the revised circuitry on the work tray in the centre of the workspace, she hauls herself up on the low scaffolding erected for just this purpose.  Settling her legs into place with her hands, she picks up the piece she had been working on and carefully slides it into an open component of the armour clearly designed to receive it.

Armour...that doesnt look quite the same as the last time we saw it, even apart from the damage done to it.  From what we can see, it appears a bit bulkier, with some changes to the articulation.  And just in case the reader is less observant than desired, in the background can be seen the battered remnants still parked in the corner.

Turning the page gives us a splash panel, showing the entirety of the armour as Miho leans back to regard it, a bold info box proclaiming:

*RONIN: MKII*

Lowering herself down from the scaffolding, Miho hands herself over to another low workbench where her computer is set up, cables strung aross to various ports in the armour.  As she begins some diagnostic tests, the flashback panels return once more, showing additional times in the past weeks where shes been in front of the screen.  A spreadsheet with an eclectic group of names on it, ranging from extremely well known like Lightbringer and the Smith to far less famous ones, like Alexandre Mars and William Sidis.  Her hand hovers a moment, then resolutely closes the document.  An email from Lanuloa, an invitation to hang out and get out of the house somewhere.  A video call with Erika, the teleporter vanishing from the screen to reappear at Mihos side, wrapping her arms around her as the younger girl collapses against her.

The sepia tones vanish as the mouse pointer clicks on an almost ostentatiously large button labelled *EXECUTE*, and Miho shuffles about to regard the armour as a progress bar grinds inexorably toward 100% on the screen behind her.  Handing herself over, she unfastens a few key pins and the scaffolding collapses in a loud clatter of hollow tubing which she shoves roughly aside to clear a path.

She hesitates then, looking up at the armour standing tall and proud above her, unblemished and uncaring of the failures that had come before it.  It was easy for the armour to be cold and confident, it is designed to be just that.  Unfortunately for the hero within that armour, that weak and fleshy core isnt nearly so sanguine. Shes been locked away for weeks now, getting the Mark II up and running, with minimal contact with the outside world.  It  was...tempting...to maintain that isolation; going out into the world is just one more opportunity to screw things up trying to do whats right.

One last sepia panel rises to the surface, showing Miho and Lanuloa in a park down in the River District, the former in a perfectly mundane wheelchair as the two of them sit in the sun amongst the trees, Miho looking pale and withdrawn, with joggers, dogs, Frisbees and children populating the scene around them.

Miho smiles slightly.  No, despite the insidious lure to bury her head under the covers and hide from the world, there are good people and important responsibilities that demand her presence in the wider world.

The computer beeps behind her, and the cables automatically detach from the suit and slither to the ground about it.  Miho takes a breath, holds it for a long, long moment, then lets it out in a rush.

Its time.

Armour.  Open, she commands, her voice a little rusty from infrequent use.  The silver plating unfolds like an alien flower, revealing the interior designed to support her, protect her, hold her up and move her wasted legs like a whole and intact person.  Taking hold of the cool metal, she begins the process of dragging herself up to the level everyone else operates at.

One handhold at a time.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Sunburst*

Chores are as chores are in a family as large as Sunburst's, always something to clean or tidy or repair though the latter is mostly given over to the nieces and nephews and brothers and sisters rather than Sunburst. Much too important with all those super powers after all and while no one would say it, everyone's up to this point heard of the clean up efforts still ongoing. Through it all, Sunburst's phone finally gives a buzz, a new number though the recipient is known. Lyra. 

The message is short and to the point. It provides a location: a well known fast food chain known as Samuyaki and a time: An hour. It's not too far from the homestead even by walking however as with everything, complications are just around the corner. No sooner has the phone buzzed than Tinamatua* Auva'a gently leans over from around Sunburst. *"Making friends,Tausala**? Your phone has been quite the busy bee these last few weeks."* The Matriarch of the Auva'a is most certainly long out of her prime with a stooped back and frail features but an air of stoic strength remains, her eyes sharp like flint as she places a shaky hand on Sunburst's arm. *"I wanted to go to the River Markets this afternoon but your mother is busy. Why don't you come with me, I need some fresh. I'll make suafai tonight for dessert."* The text remains, no follow up.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 
* Grandma
** Beauty/Princess


*Ronin*

Not a moment too soon either as proximity sensors and displays reveal a guest. Not a welcome one like Kitsune or the team or just a neighbor coming to check in on you after your prolonged hermitage over the almost month long downtime. One might mistake the young woman for you at a fair distance, the same cheekbones, the same air and way they hold herself, at least while in your armor. Fuyu, one of your many cousins and similarly disregarded choice of your Grandfather's many grandchildren. While not in costume, even a social visit bodes ill and the young woman is doing little to hide the blade at her side as she waits patiently on the sidewalk, eyes locked on one of your security cameras. A few yards down the road a car far too nice for the neighborhood waits, several goons waiting alongside it. Time to test the armor, perhaps?

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola fishes her phone out of her pocket as it finally buzzes, closing the dishwasher door as she did so. She only has a moment to take in the location and time before her grandmother arrives to speak with her. "Oh! Ah..." Out of reflex as much as anything else, she moves her phone screen so that it wasn't easily visible. A youth spent with Cindy as her older sister had taught her that keeping her contacts quiet was the best way to avoid teasing, "Just, uh, just someone I was hoping to meet up with today."

She hesitates, not wanting to turn her grandmother down, but equally unwilling to let the chance to speak with Lyra slip away, "I'd love to, uh, to go with you. But, uh..." She opts for a partial truth, "I've been trying to meet up with them for, uh, for weeks now. Would you be ok if I still did..? It's, uh, it's in the next hour..."

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 2*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


Miho lets out a long, shaky breath as the armour buttons itself up around her.  Family visits are never anything to be greeted with enthusiasm, at least in _her_ family.  At least its not by anyone currently in favour...unless, of course, things have changed without her keeping up with them.  Which, given her recent obsessive focus, isnt entirely out of the question.

Well, time to do this.

*Armour; open launch door,* she instructs, herself beginning the process of firing up the EMdrive.

The garage door the house came with is no longer something that opens, instead being just one more reinforced wall of her workshop.  The opener had been repurposed to move a heavy roof panel instead, creating an opening large enough for the armour to fly in and out at need.

Which she proceeded to do, taking the Mark II on its maiden flight, albeit an extremely short one.  Launching through the opening she arcs over and lands with a solid thud, the force from the drive sending a wash of sidewalk dust billowing away in all directions.

Straightening, Ronin regards her kinswoman steadily, yet again glad that she has a helmet to help obscure her expressions.

*Fuyu,* she says simply by way of greeting.  Clearly the other girl has an agenda here, so shell leave matters in her hands to move forward.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1

*
Sunburst, Grandma: Homestead*

Tinamatua Auva'a gives a slight frown as the phone is quickly moved, bony finger giving a prod into Sunburst's side that's just hard enough to be more than good natured. *"Not going on a date, Tausala? You know what your mother would say. I've seen that red head boy with you. Don't think I haven't seen those girls looking at you either. Why don't you shred and soak the coconut for me before you go and I won't tell your mother."* she offers though the tone is clearly rhetorical, moving slowly though her grip on Sunburst's arm remains like old roots as she makes her way to the kitchen. *"I will tell you a story to make the time go faster, you like my stories don't you Tausala."* With a groan the matron finds a seat, hands wringing at themselves once they've finally let go of their prize. 


*Ronin, Fuyu: Also...Homestead...*

*"Toyha."* Fuyu replies, the cool stance not breaking as she appraises the new suit with the same enthusiasm one might regard someone watering their lawn. *"Grandfather desires to speak to you. I am here to take you to his barge."* Short, sweet, to the point. The hand placed on her blade seems almost an afterthought, the men down the way remaining calm and at ease.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola blinks at her grandmother's assumption, then feels her cheeks begin to glow at the realisation of what had been said. _Did_ any of her team see her in that way? They didn't, right? Surely she'd have noticed? And why did people keep assuming that she was going on a date whenever she got a text? Mercifully, she was saved from the line of conversation as her grandmother manoeuvered her into the kitchen.

Once released, and finding herself once more in the kitchen, Lanuola picks out a cube of desiccated coconut from the cupboard and begins to grate it. "Of course, tinamatua. Which story did you want to tell me?"

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 2*
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


_What?_

She was so stunned for a moment that the armour resembled a statue more than an animate figure.

*The old bastard hasnt been interested in me since he walked away after having my back broken,* Ronin replied harshly.  *I dont know what possessed you to think this was a subterfuge that would work, but its hardly credible,* she spat with overt scorn.

*I dont have time for your foolish games.  Why are you really here?* the armoured heroine demanded.  Seeking the real truth.  For the idea that her Grandfather has actually summoned her was...more than a little terrifying.


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Pierce the Mask: *11*
What are you really planning?
What do you want me to do?
How could I get you to be an ally against our Grandfather?

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Sunburst, Grandma: Kitchen*

Tinamatua Auva'a motions to the coconuts in question and the worn ceramic bowl that has sat as a centerpiece of the mountain of pots and pans that rise over the kitchen. She tells you the same thing every time, in the same soft tone. Her father made that bowl before they came to San Fransapporo. She was just a girl, and she would sit at the riverside markets and clean fish he took from the Pepper River, that no matter how little they had, if they had that bowl and it was full of food they'd feel all right. It brings out that youth in her eyes, that sparkle you see when she's up to mischief, when she would let you and Cindy steal an extra cookie when your mother wasn't watching. Tinamatua Auva'a always seemed to know what you got up to in the dark. You learned when you got your powers why. The frail, failing, woman, the youth that would clean fish guts in a ceramic bowl on the riverfront, was just like you and may well still be. Your mother and father would tell you not to ask, but the rest of the family knew. A Darkness at least as deep as your Light was bright moved within the matron. No one told stories about it.

She leaves you in silence, for a time, seeming to have transported herself to some other time, wistful and content in the morning sun that streams in from high skylights your father installed when Tinamatua Auva'a came to live with you. The look is short lived, the elderly woman coming to and fixing you with a long, hard look. *"I had a sister, once. She passed before I had your mother. She was pretty, like you. My memory isn't as good as it was, all the photos I had have been lost but when I look at you you make me think of her sometimes. You would have liked her, she might have helped you with your powers. She could use the Light like you. Cindy would have liked her more. She was a wild and willful thing. If had a boyfriend, she'd want to date him. Dressed in men's clothing, drove my father to a fit. Went to bars and fought with the sailors at the Bay. It's what got her in the end, that willfulness. Took a boat out to Bear Island, Coast Guard brought it back, no sign of her. Spent weeks in the Darkness, hoping she'd just finally run off like your sister. Spent years angry that she left. Everyone's been dealing with Cindy's leaving in their own way but no one is talking about it. You can talk to me Tausala, when you're ready."* 

*Ronin, Fuyu: Outside*

Fuyu regards you with the same stony face.* "Your usual self importance is on display, Cousin, but as it might come as a shock to you it brings me no joy to take time from my day to visit you. I have delivered my message. If you try to run, I am ordered to stop you. If you fight, I am ordered to subdue you. If you return with me, we will both get to return to our days much faster. I suggest the latter option. My men are not equipped to fight you and it will bring me no joy in dragging you in front of Grandfather after your last shameful defeat."* She motions to the car, a single eyebrow raised. "Shall we?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


1. She's being honest. She's come to get you.
2. She wants you to go without a fight.
3. There isn't a way.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola pauses in her work as her grandmother mentions having a sister. She looks around with a confused expression, returning to the coconut shredding only after a pointed look. Nevertheless, she only finds herself slowing down as she continues to listen, her heart growing heavier in her chest as her grandmother keeps talking about her sister, and then relates her to Cindy. When her grandmother finishes talking, it takes her a moment to realise that she's simply stopped.

Wiping at her suddenly blurry eyes with the back of her arm, she lets out a breath before nodding. "I, uh, I-I don't think I'm, uh, I'm ready yet..." She slowly starts up her prep work again, looking to her grandmother briefly to say, "Faafetai, tinamatua.*"

She's quiet for a little longer before she speaks again, "... Why, uh, why doesn't anyone talk a-about your sister..?"

*Spoiler: Translator's note*
Show

*"Thankyou, grandma."

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 2*

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


_ ちくしょう*._  Her grandfather really does want to see her, doesnt he?

Well.

Well, maybe he wants to see his disgraced granddaughter, but what he is going to get is _Ronin_.  She is far from helpless, the Mark II seems to be fully operational, and she has a few tricks up her sleeve too, that she imagines he couldn't possibly see coming.

*Fine.  Ill even accompany you, rather than just flying there myself; I have no reason to make you look bad, Fuyu,* she replies evenly.  The fact that it will be more than a little awkward for those riding in the car with the bulk of her armour doesnt factor into it, of course.

And, of course, she will be recording _everything_ about this meeting.  Who knows what could end up of value?

*Spoiler: Translators Notes:*
Show

* = Oh ****!

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Fight the Good Fight:* When you pull your punches while directly engaging a threat, you can roll + Savior instead of + Danger. If you do, you cannot choose to impress, surprise, or frighten your foe.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


A few messages are sent to the team the first day after he returns to the base, just telling everyone to be safe and asking for them to check in with status. A slightly longer one is sent to Tumult.

*Spoiler: Text to Tumult*
Show

I'd like to talk about what happened. And... I hope you know the only reason I didnt check on you in person is because I figured the Wolfs friend was headed to break you out. And because they told me you were ok. I figured you wouldnt appreciate being forced captive in a conversation either. Im still a little confused about everything. I guess you know how to find me. I hope you will.


Outside of a tense team meeting, Max has had plenty of time to himself. Its been a long time since the team base felt like any sort of happy homey space, but it feels even more empty and quiet than it ever has, since he first moved into it. It doesnt really seem appropriate to invite the others over for any kind of leisure, though.

And so he spends a good few days just working away in his own forge. Once again, his armour needs repair, and perhaps an overhaul at this point. Nothing has been working well. The steam and heat of his workshop helps alleviate some of the stress and ill feelings, searing and washing them away. Allowing him to be empty-headed and at peace for short periods of time.

When he finds the little care package he is caught a bit by surprise. Someone came by? The note makes it clear it was *Lan*, and that the contents of the package are for him. A collection of pastries, some he doesnt recognize. Hes rarely indulged in pastries and the like, his general meal planning tending to be quite practical, healthy and boring. But given that it was a gift chosen for him, he figures he should try them at the least. To his surprise, theyre actually quite pleasant. The only time he can remember having a pastry was on his way to San Fran, half awake, with just enough money to buy some pre-packaged garbage from a vending machine. That danish had just been the largest food item available, but barely constituting actual food.

Its not a bad memory this time. Maybe in a different life, he would have liked having pastries on purpose.

He still ends up eating all of them, over the course of the week at least. 

_<-- Hi Lan. Thanks for the pastries. I hope youre doing ok. If you want to talk or hang out, youre always welcome.-->_

It occurs to him as he starts typing out a message to her, that he should probably be checking up on _everyone._

_<-- Hey Hikari. Youre probably talked out. But if you need anything, let me know. Theres still some ice cream here. And Im going to be working on my bike. -->_

_<-- Miho, just wanted to check in, havent heard much. Everything ok? If you need some company while you work on your armour, hit me up. -->_

Letting out a deep breath, Max set his phone aside and leaned on the kitchen counter in quiet. Well, that was enough socializing for one day. Back to the forge.

-----------------

The next day, one of the drones from the base comes buzzing around Lans house, dropping off an Edible Arrangement. The note:



> Thanks for treats,
> Max


*Spoiler: Edible Arrangment*
Show





*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Marked Christmas potential, and took advance, Fight the Good Fight move from the Legacy playbook.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Sunburst, Grandma: Kitchen*

*"It was a long time ago, Tausala, a lifetime. Anyone that knew her had long since passed before you were born and I don't think your mother or uncles and aunts want to upset me. I've told them stories, but that's all they've ever known. Hurt passes, Tausala, no matter how badly it aches. The wounds you feel most fade with time but only if you address them. Wounds left hidden fester, grow poisonous, and become much harder to heal. My sister lived her life by her own rules and though I miss her every day, I know that she would have been the first to pull me out of my room, slapped my cheeks, and told me to put a smile on and face reality. I think you've done enough chores today, we'll go to the markets tomorrow. You go and meet your friend, Tausala."* 

Tinamatua Auva'a finally returns to her feet, moving to give you a reassuring pat on the shoulder. *"Be safe, I won't tell your mother you're going on a date."*


*Ronin, Fuyu: Idyllic Suburban Neighborhood*

Fuyu motions to the goons on standby, one pulling a fairly high-tech though collapsible wheelchair out from the car. *"I will have to ask you to leave your armor behind, Cousin. Grandfather will permit you a weapon but not your shell. I would like it known that I argued on your behalf, the wheelchair is clearly meant to humble you, but I must insist you weather the insult for as long as Grandfather requires it."*

The goon soon is on hand, wheelchair at the ready, several more in tow to help if needed.


*Tsumani: Team Base*

Other than meetings with the team, your days have been perhaps thankfully unoccupied. The Smith has maintained radio silence, though that's perhaps a cause of some consternation, given the last meeting you had with her. Tumult, for his part, has not reached out on his own though that's probably not unexpected either. It's afforded you time to work on your armor and your own thoughts though once the text is sent to Tumult the reply is surprisingly quick.

*<"We'll meet tomorrow night.">* the text is then followed by another, an address and a time.

The next day, like the last three weeks, starts quiet at the base. The small shop above is as busy as usual however the security cameras and their logs from open pick up a peculiar detail, a stranger has lingered throughout the day, leaving only for fifteen minute intervals at a time before returning. They're young, no older than you or the team save Sunburst, and composed. From all angles of security she seems alone, and though there's been nothing to provoke her she's likewise done nothing to provoke the security systems or other customers. The only real "offense" one might find is she's clearly here for something other than the shop's business.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola listens quietly as her grandmother spoke a little more about her sister, finding herself applying what was said to Cindy. Sepia-tinged panels behind her show a small handful of the panels of Issue 1. Cindy walking with an arm protectively around Lanuola's shoulder as they leave a Kintsugi meeting, the older sister covered in scrapes and bruises but trying not to show any pain. Another of Cindy encouraging her sister to spend a weekend outside rather than on her computer. And then the sisters standing together in quiet awe as they look out over the city from Wukong's skyscraper.

Lanuola gives a nod as her grandmother relieves her of her chores, wiping again at her eyes one last time before quickly putting the coconut to one side and washing her hands clean. "Faafetai, tinamatua." She repeats, towelling her hands dry as her grandmother reassures her she's not going to tell her mother. About her going on a date.

Her cheeks faintly glowing from embarrassment, Lanuola opts not to correct her. Though she does mumble "It's not a _date_..." to herself after she's out of earshot and back in her room. Closing her bedroom door to ensure her privacy, Lanuola takes out her phone again to double check the location and time.

"Ok..." She paced as she thought, she still had some time before the meeting. The meeting with a supervillain. A supervillain who had tried to kill her. And nobody knew she was going to meet with other than her Grandma. Who thought it was a _date_. Through the panels of her pacing, her room had gradually been getting brighter and brighter, the anxious glow of her skin increasing in intensity until she clapped her hands to her temples. "O...kay... Ok ok ok..."

Standing still and putting herself through a simple breathing exercise, Lanuola gradually calmed herself back down again, her room dimming alongside her slowing breaths. "You can do this, just... Gotta do it."

The panels shift as she looks at herself in the mirror. Her back fills the left of the frame, the reader gets a full view of her in the mirror itself. Still in Cindy's hoodie and having only just finished with her chores, she looks ready to have a quiet afternoon indoors. There's a clear look of hesitance on Lanuola's face. "... Ok, fine, ok." She steps off panel, returning to view after a beat panel, this time dressed in her preferred suit. She fusses with her appearance for a few moments, adjusting her collar, checking her sleeve lengths, and putting in a hair pin to keep her fringe from falling across her face. Content that she was ready to go, she checks her phone one last time then sets out to the restaurant, the final panel showing the door closing in the mirror as she leaves.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 2*

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


Ronin  regards her cousin for a long moment, her mind whirring as she considers all of the ramifications.  Whether the intent is indeed to humble her, or if the old Warrior actually fears the strength of her armour, the point is moot; _he_, at least, has the power to enforce his wishes.  And, truth be told, if he truly wishes to cause her harm, he knows where she lives, and could have sent an assault team while she was sleeping rather than this comparatively polite invitation.

The environmental seal breaks as the armour unfolds, collapsing down into its chair form around Miho as she matches gazes with Fuyu.

The insult is noted, but it is at my discretion if I shall be humbled by it, she says evenly, looking up into her cousins face.  Regardless, I thank you for your sense of propriety.  Fuyu is not the enemy here, and she had at least argued for some basic decency on her behalf.

Detaching a small tablet from its cradle, she waits impassively for a pair of the goons to lift her from her chair into the car.  While she prefers to be as independent as she can, this is far from the first time that she had been the recipient of more able bodied assistance.

Once transferred, she taps a series of icons on the tablet and her chair begins its return to her house, the software based on an improved version that is issued with the robotic vacuums that are so popular these days.  She isnt at all dressed appropriately for a meeting with someone like the Warlord, the dark blue jumpsuit she uses as her shop coveralls showing the stains of her work and giving an overall impression of low-class labourer.

She doesnt care.  If hes going to snatch her out of her home for a meeting with no notice, hes going to get her as she is.  And this _is_ who she is, in armour or out.  The tools make being a hero more effective; who she is, thats what makes her a hero.

She fixes Fuyu with a gaze that contains all of the resolve shes built up within herself.

Lets not keep Grandfather waiting.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Fight the Good Fight:* When you pull your punches while directly engaging a threat, you can roll + Savior instead of + Danger. If you do, you cannot choose to impress, surprise, or frighten your foe.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


Max is certainly caught off guard not only when Tumult responds to his text message so quickly, but also due to the fact that the redhead appears willing to meet. There isnt much to go on with the abrupt message, and so what small relief he feels in actually getting a response does little to abet the general malaise of anxiety that hums low in the background of his mind.

The next day, Max isnt immediately alarmed or concerned by the strange girl loitering, especially as she does not seem to be nervous or otherwise in need. He is overly alert however, given that the team has had assassins after them once already, and so it does gain his attention when she continues to linger throughout the day. Keeping an eye on her has at least kept him distracted from worrying all day what Tumult is up to, and how _that_ meeting will go.

Finally in early afternoon, Max abandons his work and cleans up a bit, trading out his forge apron for some more casual civilian wear. A vest of thin armour plating is tucked unassumingly under his shirt, however. Sneaking out of the base, he makes his way around the shop, watching carefully as he turns the corner to the side the girl had been lingering most of the day.

Waiting for eye contact or some kind of acknowledgement, he jerks his chin upwards in a vague gesture of greeting, keeping his eyes on her. Whether or not he is noticed or ignored, he approaches, though pauses a safe distance from her, a few meters. *Hey. You need something?* His tone is hardly accusatory or threatening despite the distance he keeps, sounding mostly to be sincerely inquisitive. There is the sense that he expects an answer however, not keen to be brushed off.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Hold:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:	*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll + Danger. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + Superior.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Company Man:* When youre confronted by someone from your past, roll + Danger. On a miss, their presence is upsetting and you must either flee the scene or fall back to your training and comply with their wishes. On a 7-9, youre shaken. Take -1 against them for the duration of the scene but clear their Influence over you if they have it. On a 10+, clear their Influence and mark Potential or clear a Condition.*[X]There Will Be Blood:* When you scathingly Reject the Influence of a Hero, you may choose to inflict a Condition as if theyd been hit hard even on a miss.*[X]Aces High:* When you enter a dangerous situation with no plan or trick up your sleeve roll + Danger. On a miss youre truly woefully unprepared. Expect the worst. On a hit, the tools of success are near to hand. Some assembly may be required, the GM will fill in the details. On a 10+, take +1 forward to see yourself through.

*Spoiler: Risk and Reward*
Show

Youve been on your own long enough and taken one too many gambles to learn a thing or two. How to repair your gear and stretch resources. How to watch your back when no one else will and how to watch other peoples backs when they think youre not. Someones watching your back too
however, Luck itself. However you conceptualize this being, its got you in its pocket. That isnt always in your favor.

When you begin play you have Influence over Luck and it has Influence over you. The GM acts as Lucks agent when shifting Labels or using Lucks Influence on you. Luck cannot lose Influence over you.

*Risk/Reward:* As long as you have Luck, you may gain 1 Hold per scene to a maximum of 2 and begin your first scene in the first session with 2 Hold. You may spend Hold at any time to reroll a Move. You must take the result of the second roll, even on a miss.

If you should go to 0 Hold at any time, lose Influence over Luck and shift Superior down and another Label up, your choice. You may mark a Condition to regain Influence over Luck. When you regain Influence over Luck, gain 2 Hold.

*Ante Up:* When you would Reject the Influence of Luck, Ante Up instead. You and Lucks Agent will roll opposing 2d6. The higher of the two rolls win. If the Player wins, clear a Condition or gain Potential. If Lucks Agent wins, lose Influence over Luck and mark a Condition.

*Fortune Favors:* When Luck would gain Influence over another Player, they Hold 1 and may spend it to reroll a move. They must take the second roll, even on a miss. When another Player would gain Influence over Luck, add a Team to the Pool.



In the heart of downtown, in the shadow of the Monsoon, there remain enclaves of old San Fransapporo. Forgotten by the new generation, there are buildings whose very foundations are still stained by the bloodshed and strife of that time before the Guardians made their pact with the Warlord, when he was still known by that name. Jin had spoken sometimes of one such place. Ginza Tea House, a true relic of the old ways the grizzled samurai cherished. The front room has bowed to the pressures of modern times, now a chic urban cafe with boba tea on the menu. But the back room, available by reservation only, transports guests back to another place in another time. A place of tranquility...and neutrality. A place to ease one's burdens, to bury old hatchets, and forge new accords.

The scene is softer than common for After Dark's typical art style, lined with ink and painted with watercolor. Hikari kneels on a cushion here in the back room, her black hair dripping lightly onto her heather gray A Banditry sweatshirt and the red scarf looped lazily around her neck in one circle. Across from Hikari kneels her unlikely guest - Xiua of Clan Koto. Perpendicular to them, a wizened old man in a black hakama performs a traditional tea ceremony. The top half of the page is dominated by a single image framing Hikari and Xiua on either side of Ginza Hideo, the tea master, in the wood-paneled room floored in tatami mats. Behind them, a circular entryway offers a view of a Japanese garden, trees and a bamboo fence hiding the skyscrapers of Downtown San Fransapporo from view. It is gray outside, a steady rain but no lightning. Since Liu had been forced to step down as Robin, it rained more frequently. More opportunities for fresh starts in a new era.

The remaining space on the page lingers contemplatively over small panels detailing Master Ginza's every move as he performs the ceremony. Producing and folding a tea towel. Wiping the cups clean. Dipping the steaming water Doling out the matcha powder. Whisking into vibrant green tea. When he has finished, the participants bow to the master, and he withdraws, leaving Hikari and Xiua alone to nurse their cups, but hopefully not their grudges.

*"Xiua of Clan Koto,"* she begins after a sip of tea. The hand holding her cup trembles slightly. *"We have much to discuss. About our mutual enemy. And our mutual friend. But first I want to know where the hell you get off taking potshots at my team."*

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Sunburst, Vega: Samuyaki* 

The restaurant is a modern place, tourists and out of towners making the majority of the clientèle. Rows of booths with individual open griddles at the center of each table as servers buzz around with raw meats and vegetables that are cooked tableside. Vega is not hard to spot, looking quite out of place in a pressed suit, lavender hair kept in a tight braid. Gone is the spunky, if annoying, rich girl from the apartment complex a month ago. Gone is the gleeful villain all too eager to dunk you in the ocean. Vega doesn't stand when you approach, though gives you a reserved, almost sullen, nod. *"I took the liberty of ordering some food."* she says as you sit, still not looking at you fully. *"No need to be hungry, if we're doing this."*


*Ronin, Fuyu, The Warrior: The Warrior's Barge*

The ride through the city is a slow, silent affair. Her mission complete, Fuyu is more than happy to pass the time in their own thoughts and as one would expect of a goon squad they have the conversational habits of a fence post. The ride is at least comfortable, a prelude to what is unlikely to be a comfortable meeting. Some time is taken transporting Miho to a boat once the Pepper River is reached, more time transferring her to the large barge that the Warrior calls home. It seems the red carpet has been rolled out for you, the family summoned, even your father in among the ranks though none approach to greet you even as you're rushed down below. It would seem this is more than just a casual meeting between you and the old man.

Beneath the decks of the stately barge, beyond crew quarters and communication rooms and the machinery that operate the lumbering ship, the Warrior's private audience chamber awaits. Not nearly as large or impressive as one might expect the most powerful villain in the entire city might take as his residence, certainly not considering it being based on a boat, the room is asture and open, large windows open to the river air. At one end, the stairs leading down from above, the other the throne for the giant of a man whose shadow has swept over the city since the Silver Age. Machines line either side, a cadre of nurses and doctors lurking near to lend a hand should the Warrior require.

Fuyu has joined you, stepping forward with a deep bow. "*I have brought her as instructed Grandfather.*" The deference and comment merely earns a tired grunt as the Warrior pulls himself from his throne. _"It would seem"_ the old man rumbles, weathered hands cracking the throne as he stands as the swarm of nurses move machines about so the still imposing figure doesn't pull a tube or wire free with his sudden locomotion _"that you and your friends have made enemies with some of our people. We will call the Constellations off, but you must give us something in return."_ The Warrior's breath comes in ragged bursts, bloodshot eyes fixing Ronin with bleary concentration. _"You have done well, after I broke you. You will be given a second chance to take my mantle. Accept this, and your friends can walk the streets safely."_


*Tsunami, Golden Hart: Team Base*

The young woman tracks Tsunami as he approaches, eyes glancing to the few lingering customers before closing the distance. The panels show a brief moment where her hands dip in what might seem like going for a weapon, though when they return she holds a greeting card out towards the other hero. "A thank you. For giving peace before the end. We'd like to thank you further, in a more personal capacity. When is your lunch break?"


*Hikari, Tumult: Ginza Tea House*

This is obviously not Xiua's scene and while he does his best to feign interest, even his bow seems mostly out of bored obligation. He visibly winces as he's addressed so formally, moving to sit in a more comfortable manner. The follow up likewise provokes a visceral reaction, lips curling a little. *"This how we're starting out? Last I checked your team and the Koto weren't exactly friendly and you were happily beating my mom around HexXxen when I took the shot. Not that I had any plans to stop you, but I was there for a singular purpose and I told you that when I warned you about the Constellations. I figured you just understood that if they were in my way, I'd take them out Hikari. I'd like to say it was nothing personal, but it was. It still is but I'll admit I lost perspective. Max wasn't going to get out of this city if I murdered his friends in cold blood. I over-reacted."* 

The teen gives a shrug. *"I'm not asking you to forgive me, not that it's your forgiveness I think I need, but if you were really torn up about it we wouldn't be sipping tea. I'll explain myself to your friend when we've got the time and Max has finally bothered me enough that I'm meeting with him tonight. If you want to be grumpy at me over business then let's clear the air, but you've clearly got something more important on your mind."*

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Fight the Good Fight:* When you pull your punches while directly engaging a threat, you can roll + Savior instead of + Danger. If you do, you cannot choose to impress, surprise, or frighten your foe.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


Max keeps put where he is as the stranger closes the distance, keeping a close watch for any signs of hostility or trickery, but trying not to let on that he is on such alert. His shoulders do tense subtly when she reaches into her jacket for something, and hes honestly a bit surprised when all that she produces is... a greeting card? 

Reaching out to take the item, he does give the stranger a somewhat puzzled look, still watching her until hes brought the card in closer to himself, though only gives it a brief lookover for now. 

*A thank you...?* He echoes, any further questioning trailing off for the immediate, as she continues. _For giving peace before the end_. The words chill him slightly, bringing a stillness in momentary confusion. For all his intents and desires, when has he actually managed to bring peace? 

_The fear in her eyes is foreign and palpable, contagious. Blood seeps through the fabric, the mottled pattern of her kimono making it difficult to tell just where the stain stops, or is it still spreading? His hands are soaked in it. His face warm with it, where her fingers touched. He tries to keep her talking, keep her conscious, nothing is working... Theyre both helpless._

Could it be then? Was there really peace?

Brows knitting and lips forming the hint of a frown, Maxs gaze returns to the stranger, having briefly lost focus in the moment of recall. *Its whenever it needs to be.* He answers belatedly. * I generally prefer it to be somewhere public, and open though...* He adds, testing her reaction.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Entering the restaurant, Lanuola casts around trying to spot Vega in the sea of people. She feels a flash of anxiety pass through her as her eyes land on the older girl, drawing a few confused looks from clientele at the sudden flicker in lighting levels. Taking a couple of deep breaths, she made her way over and sat down. She nods absently at Vega's comments, not totally sure what she should be saying or how she should be responding. Fidgeting with her hands in front of her, the awkward silence stretches and flickers of light race up and down Lanuola's arms as she finds herself unable to break the silence. After a few moments, she pinches at the bridge of her nose and finally speaks, "... Ok..."

Taking a breath, Lanuola folds her arms on the table in front of her. Her attention stays lowered, not able to bring herself to look up at Vega. "The, uh..." She hesitates, "Le Atua e, aisea ua ou i ai iinei..?*"

She's quiet a few more moments, then starts again, this time looking directly at Vega, "I... I'm, uh, I'm not good at being a-a hero. It's, uh, it's something my sister pushed me into, uh, into doing. But... But I always messed it up." Her gaze slides down to the table in front of her, "I'd, uh, I'd lose control, use too much power. Blow, uh, blow up something important. I'd, uh, I'd always leave a place worse than I found it." Closing her eyes, Lanuola pinches at the bridge of her nose again, "E matua gugu lenei. Aisea ua ou fai atu ai ia te oe lenei mea..?**"

She looks up once more, hands dropping into her lap as she fidgets in her seat, "The, uh, the morning I rescued... Uh... _Helped_ rescue you and, uh, and the other hostages in that, uh, that office building. It was, uh, it was the first time I actually felt like a hero. Like, uh, like I'd done something... Something _right_. Like I'd helped people and made, uh, made things better." Her expression becomes pained, "A-and, uh, and this sounds _stupid_ but, uh, but _you_ helped me feel like that. You were the, uh, the _first person_ to ever be _e-excited_ to see me."

She pauses, her gaze falling again, "Was... Was it _all_ fake..? Would everything have, uh, have been the same if I didn't do anything..?" 

*Spoiler: Translator's note*
Show

*"God, why am I here..?"

**"This is so dumb. Why am I telling you this..?"

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 2*

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


Miho first runs cold, then hot, at the Warriors words.  These words, while not a total surprise, had been so unlikely she hadnt given much credence to their possibility.

Become the Warriors _heir?_  After everything that has transpired, everything shes been through to distance herself from her unfortunate parentage?

The thought makes her sick.  Genuinely, physically nauseated.  How he can imagine she could possibly consider such an offer?

Andyet.

It isnt just her life, health, and safety on the line here, but that of all of her team.

As repugnant as I find both you and your offer, this decision affects more than just myself, she replies coldly.  I will consult with my team, and _we_ shall come to a decision.  The thought of willingly immersing herself into this pit of vipers and corruption does nothing at all to settle her stomach.

It disappoints me that you can only calculate my worth based on what it has cost you, she says evenly, her eyes flashing.  Will that be all? she asks, her hands folded in her lap to prevent her from simply rolling herself away from this undesired confrontation.

----------


## DreadPirateH

Hikari fixes Xiua with a long gaze, then finally lets out a breath she hadn't realized she'd been holding. Deflating. He admitted he was wrong, that he'd over-reacted, which was as good as she could expect. Suddenly, all the pomp and circumstance of the tea ceremony seemed a little...overdone.

*"I guess I thought this is how Jin would have made peace with an enemy,"* she says with a sigh. *"He told me that Master Ginza's tea forged the peace between the Guardians and the Warlord, all those years ago. But we're not them, are we?"* Answering her own question, she slams back the rest of her tea, grimacing as she burns her mouth on it.

*"The Yojimbo beat the Constellations. But we took some lumps. Maybe we would have taken more if you hadn't tipped me off. If that shot had actually done any damage, we'd be having a different conversation, but it didn't. So it's in the past. Let's talk about the future instead. There's something I have to do, and I want your help. What do you know about the Ten Yaksha?"*

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Tsunami, Golden Hart: Team Base*

The woman nods in understanding though a frown creases her face. "Yeah...I don't think this is something we can do out in public. I can understand after the weeks you've had where you're not exactly going to invite me in and offer me snacks but this work we do...it doesn't afford us a nice cup of something in the sun. So let's cut to it, you've got no reason to trust me, someone that's just wandered into your turf with some vague platitudes. What do I need to do you get you to take this somewhere private?"


*Sunburst, Vega: Samuyaki*

Vega doesn't seem to know how to process it all really. A mix of confusion, surprise, doubt maybe, certainly something approaching bewilderment all rolled into the storm of emotions that wash over her. *"Not sure there's really an answer there that's going to help you. Not really what I expected you to ask either...I could lie to you, but that's not going to do anything to resolve this. It's my instinct to get out of this, so there's some honesty I guess."*

The older girl lets out a sigh as she slumps into her seat, offering a helpless shrug. *"What does it matter? What's wondering about could have happened's? You were where you were, I was where I was. It wasn't fake, so it doesn't really matter anything afterwards does it? You saved those people, that was real. Our paths connecting was happenstance, nothing more. Wrong place, wrong time for both of us really. I wasn't going to put up a fight, so I was just as helpless as the rest of them. But the rest of it...it was an act to get your guard down. It was nothing personal though I don't think that's going to make you feel better. I regret how it all went down knowing what I know now. I didn't have any animosity towards you, don't even now, but a job's a job. If we'd killed one of yours you look me in the eye and tell me you wouldn't wanna hit us back."*

Vega fixes you with her gaze, meeting your eyes. *"We were trying to do right by our friend, or...that was the idea. I don't know what happened to Maia though I suppose it doesn't matter now. I didn't come here to ask you to forgive me, I came because you deserve the courtesy of me looking you in the eye and telling you why I tried to kill you. I don't think anyone that night's hoping for bygones being bygones, but none of it was personal on my end. You wanna walk out of here right now, other than my new employer putting me on keeping tabs on your team...we can call it a clean break. Wish I had more for you, girl but you're a hero and this is a hero's life. Sometimes you have to fight for your life and you're well equipped."*


*Ronin, The Warrior, Fuyu: The Warrior's Barge*

*"This is not your team's choice, Granddaughter."* The Warrior rumbles, his voice phloemy and a cough quickly takes the next words from him. *"Nor is it truly yours. You are bound to the curse as we all are. You will take this test willingly, or not. It is not an offer you may decline. Still a child, unwilling to see that it is all a game of costs, of wagers, of sacrifices. You think you did not buy your temporary freedom when I broke you? When I broke your friend, do you not think he was paying a price? All those wits of yours and you deny the reality in front of you. I will make you see, before you take my mantle."*

The Warrior then motions to Fuyu, a movement that takes a great deal of effort. *"Take your Cousin to the Armory, Natsu will know why you are there. You are both dismissed."*

Fuyu is, understandably ,eager to leave, as others in the "court" of the Warrior return to business as usual. Not so urgent that you can't get some parting words in if needed, but certainly with a will to take you to The Armory, the Warrior's personal weapon's collection far to the south of the city and a place you've only visited twice. Once when The Warrior started your training and once when he rendered you unable to walk.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Warrior is using his Influence on you, saying you are smart enough to see the big picture even if you're not willing to. Superior down, Mundane up or roll to reject.
 


*Hikari, Tumult: Ginza Tea House*

Tumult frowns a little, tugging at his sleeve. *"Thing is, I don't see us as enemies. We're on the same side, we both were buried under my mother's weight. Not getting along is one thing, but I never had it out for you. We're not The Rogue and Lightbringer, we're just kids in the grand scheme of things. I don't want to lose Max, Hikari. Not even as a sunk cost thing, put a lot of work into that boy. I told you, I lost perspective...killing your team wasn't going to keep him from drifting away. If it helps you feel better, you can tell Sunburst I'll make it up to her."* He offers a shrug, finally taking a sip of his tea, nose curling up. 

The name seems to bring him back to reality, nose still curled up in a grimace as he sets the tea down. *"Uhh...that they're bad news? Ho-o and the Iwa have been the mortal enemies of my family since before they came to San Fran, Ho-o killed my grandfather though he probably deserved it if we're being honest with one another. Why? Did you and your friends piss them off too? I didn't think you guys did work in the Eastern Wards."*

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 2*

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +3*Superior:*  +0*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


This ancient wreck of a man, who is responsible for the much younger wreck she is, has the _audacity_ to try to tell her who she is?  To cast everything she has fought for and accomplished through the tainted lens of his own ambitions?

I see, you prattle about choices that you then deny exist at all, she replies, her temper tightly reigned in.  You have great power, and with that you can limit my choices, I cannot deny that.  She curtly inclines her head and wheels the chair around to face the door.

Limited choice, is not _no_ choice.  Do not forget that.  Nurses, see to your charge, she instructs, briefly tapping at the tablet on the arm of her chair before wheeling herself toward the exit, and the testing that awaits her.

*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Rejecting Influence: *7*
Shifting Superior up and Saviour down
Unleashing Machine Control: *11*
Turning off the various medical machinery

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


The focus on Lanuola switches to an overhead of her and Vega. The lighting composition subtly shifts as Vega speaks, the restaurant as a whole dimming and becoming darker whilst the table the pair were sat at steadily grew brighter and higher contrast, particularly focused on Lanuola herself. The conversations around the table take on a similar dimming, the text bubbles fading out until only Vega's words are legible. A close-up shows just her hands, one clutching at the tablecloth and the other laid over it. Both are glowing brightly, just barely visible wisps of smoke coming up from the cloth. The panel focus snaps back to a side-angle as Vega comes to a stop, the lighting and isolating silence disappearing as reality filters back in.

She shakes her head briefly, "..." She looks up to meet Vega's gaze, "Y-you're asking if I'd try and kill a _stranger_?" Her grip on the tablecloth tightens, "_No!_ O-of _course_ I wouldn't..." She unclenches her hand, rubbing at her eyes instead. The panels linger on the handprint now burned into the fabric on the table.

"I guess... I-I guess I wanted to, uh, to try and understand why you'd attack me after I saved you. If... If it'd been a set-up from, uh, from the start, at least that'd make _some_ kind of sense..."

Glancing down at the table, Lanuola pulls a face as she notices the damage to the cloth, glancing away from Vega briefly to see if a waiter was on the way over yet or not. Turning her attention back, she gestures vaguely with one hand, "What, uh, what do you mean by 'keeping tabs'. You, uh, you try to kill me, and now you're going to start stalking me..?"

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Fight the Good Fight:* When you pull your punches while directly engaging a threat, you can roll + Savior instead of + Danger. If you do, you cannot choose to impress, surprise, or frighten your foe.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


Maxs brows furrow slightly, but he nods quietly, not seeming entirely surprised with the response either. *Yeah... I figured as much, somehow...* He sighs softly. Despite all that has happened, he isnt going to give her a hard time about it, he hadnt expected that to work anyway. It is clear there is plenty going on behind the scenes that he hasnt figured out yet, secrets and intrigue. Everyone is guarding their hand.

*Follow me,* Max answers simply after a moment, apparently relenting. Turning away, he begins to walk. *Can I call you anything other than stranger?*  He asks with a hint of restrained sarcasm, though he keeps it mostly at bay given that she seems there on a peaceful mission. It sure is getting harder and harder to give people the benefit of the doubt though.

Assuming she follows without protest or otherwise, he leads her to a teleportal, and activates it. * If its going to be private, its on my terms. But you have my word you will be safe, and free to leave at any time.* He explains, nodding his head to indicate she should step through. On the other side is the entrance corridor to the base, although the main entrance's blast doors are closed, so only a modest room is available to stand in, the space between portal and said blast doors.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Ronin, Fuyu, Natsu:The Armory*

Ronin leaves to the sound of alarms and bells as nurses scramble to keep vitals online for the Warrior. No doubt they will, but certainly an effective period at the end of that sentence. 

The ride to the Armory is a silent one but not the same as the ride to the barge. Perhaps it was your parting shot, perhaps something else but Fuyu and the others are not the reserved, stoic faces of before. Regardless of their changed moods the trip doesn't take long, further south and out of the city to a looming multi-story building. Fuyu remains by your side and it's not long before you're joined by another cousin. Natsu is not one you've experienced often, tall and confidant, a spear of a woman and older than both you and Fuyu. She is just as stony silent as her compatriot as she leads you both into the building and down below, a pair of mechanized leg braces waiting alongside a katana.
*
"Grandfather would see you test his latest blade."* Natsu starts once you've been helped out of the chair and into the leg braces. Two goons are quick to move in, offering Fuyu and Natsu a weapon each. The former a heavy and cruel looking pair of kama, the latter the spear she so embodies. "When you are ready, Cousin." Fuyu offers.


*Sunburst, Vega: Samuyaki*

Vega sighs, offering a shrug.  *"I don't know how to make sense of it to you any better I'm afraid. I attacked you because I believed, wrongly, that you attacked someone I care about. You don't have that conviction. Maybe that's what makes you a hero, I don't know. That red head, he tried to blow your brains out because he thought you were a threat to someone he loved. We attacked you because we thought you tried to kill one of our friends. I'm sorry that doesn't make sense to you but maybe you should ask yourself why you can't see things from our perspective...and why you wouldn't do the same. If you figure it out, text me. I'd like to hear the answer."*

Vega stands on that note, frowning a little however.  *"It's not like I want to, but it's orders. Arbiter's interested in your team, part of the condition of my release from the Authority. Not a Constellation anymore, but not free of this horse crap. Orders are to keep tabs on you and your friends and help out if the Authority or anyone else decides to pick a fight with you. Surprised you hadn't heard about it, that guy you were with didn't tell you all? The scary one who...well frankly saved your hide before the fight started."*

*Tsunami, Golden Hart: Team Base*

The woman follows, no funny business even once you're both past the portal. She finds a place to sit, prim and stiff and not a little bit guarded now that you're out of the public eye but can Tsunami really blame her? "It took a while to find you, but I wanted to...thank you. My sister was killed trying to deliver...well...you know by this point. You were there in her last moments. I don't know what you said or did, but I know did what you could. You can call me Chu Hua or Golden Hart. I work with the Guardians, and Cindersnap. We were trying to get the Repository to Impact before she went dark. Before the Authority hired Coyote and her people to take it from us. I'm not asking for it back. I'm here to ask how I can help, to repay you for your kindness and to deny the Authority their victory that took my sister."

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 2/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +2*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola blinks, "Wha- Who..." The conversation was ending a lot faster than she'd expected, and Vega had just name dropped someone she'd never even heard of who was, apparently, interested in watching her entire team. "No, he didn't say anything. Who... Why... Who _is_ that? A-and, wait, you attacked me but now you're on my _side_?"

The sudden influx of information from Vega's comments leaves her slow to react to the, to her, most important part of what was being said. Rising to her feet herself, she blurts out "Wait, you know who tried to _shoot_ me? I-I-I didn't think he was _with_ you!"

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 2*

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


Miho takes a moment each to examine the crude mobility unit  and how much of _that_ is based off her own painstaking research?  and the weapon provided, familiarizing herself with the function and balance of each in turn.

I have no wish to do this at all, cousin, Miho replies to Fuyu, feeling a severe degree of awkwardness at being up and bipedal and yet not being encased in the familiar embrace of her armour.  So ready perhaps will never come.  However, let us get this farce over with.  As if her weapons training has been any significant contributor to the successes she has managed to accrue in recent years.

Assuming a ready stance, unfamiliar blade held steadily in a two-handed grip, she awaits their advance.  This will of course prove nothing of any importance, but they appear to be bound to go through with it regardless.

So be it.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Fight the Good Fight:* When you pull your punches while directly engaging a threat, you can roll + Savior instead of + Danger. If you do, you cannot choose to impress, surprise, or frighten your foe.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


Tsunami certainly isnt about to blame anyone being guarded. Even in the safety of the base entrance, he doesnt relax entirely. Unfortunately for *Golden Hart*, it isnt really the most welcoming or cozy space the base has to offer, but it does have the impression of privacy and security at least. The reiteration that she wants to give her thanks causes him to visibly pause slightly, as if the sentiment is difficult to process. It isnt as though he chose this path in life for outside gratification, but it has certainly been almost entirely thankless lately, a series of one catastrophe after another, blame and shame dumped upon them.

Max doesnt quite look directly at her at first as she speaks of her sister, indeed able to put two and two together. Folding his arms over his chest, he merely nods subtly in confirmation. Letting out a slow breath as she speaks, he briefly lifts a hand, half leaning his head against it, half pinching the bridge of his nose.

*Im... really sorry about your sister. I... dont know how much I helped in the end, but... At least she didnt... pass... alone, or surrounded by malice,* Max speaks quite softly, his tone clearly sincere despite the somewhat gruff manner in which he usually carries himself. There is the hint that it is something that affected him, certainly. Indeed, he recalls the chill when he saw the abject terror in the girls eyes, something incomprehensible. At least it is muted now, unlike the moment itself.

*And Im sorry that we couldnt meet, until now, Chu Hua,* He continues, a bit wryly, though any bitterness in his tone is not directed at her. *We could have used a clue...* It seems to take him a moment to gather his words again.

*If I seem a little hesitant, its just that... I didnt really expect to... hear those words, to be honest. To have someone actually want to help,* He confesses, taking a quick breath to try and discretely steady himself.

He knows he needs to take advantage of this, but hes been struggling to be any sort of leader. That, and he cant escape the nagging voice in the back of his head, asking if hes too eager to take her words at face value. Is it too convenient? Or is this finally some validation for trying to do the right thing? Proof it wasnt all for naught thus far?

*... I appreciate the offer,* Max speaks again, clearing his throat quietly. *We could use any sort of help. Though you may reconsider... If Im being honest, weve sort of bungled any attempt to get ahead, thus far. Hit one brick wall after another. Sometimes literally...* He mumbles, rolling his shoulders a little. *Id like to hear what you know though... about anything. About the Authoritys play in all this. I saw her... ****ing obliterate Coyote on the spot back then.* Hesitating, he glances towards the blast doors and back again.

*Do you... want to come inside? Seating is a little more comfortable.*

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Sunburst, Vega: Samuyaki*

Vega does stop as commanded though clearly conflicted, glancing to the table and the door leading out into the city. With another heavy sigh, she returns to the former with a pronounced flop and a little more glum than before. *"I didn't expect you to have so many questions, I thought you were the smart one on the team. I'll work easiest to hardest. Yes, I know the person who shot you but I didn't until Lightbringer threw us into a cell together. He was with us as much as Lady Koto was. Which was unlikely to be with us at all, the Dragon would have probably killed us alongside you and the team for whatever scheme she was running. Tumult wasn't really with her either, for the record. He took a shot at you for another reason, a reason that's not really mine to discuss. If you wanna talk it out with him, I'll give you his number. He's involved in all this now too, conditional for his release just the same as me. We had three weeks to get real close."*

The hint of sarcasm in her voice barely cracks the otherwise sullen attitude. *"I don't have much to tell you about the Arbiter. I hadn't heard of him either and I was kind of a big deal in the Warlord's ya know? If the Rogue knew of him, she never shared it with us. Far as I can tell he's not with any of the big shots, more of an information broker. I don't really get what he wants with you, or anything, either."* Vega gives a shrug, the delivery of whatever food was ordered causing the sullenness to increase, knowing now she's obligated to eat.

*"Money doesn't seem to be an issue for the guy"* she continues as she puts some steak on the flattop with the sizzle SFX flitting on the panel *"if he wanted to be a known player he'd already be and if he wanted more power he could probably get it. He's been honest with us but we both know that that just means whatever he's really planning, he doesn't see us as a threat to it. He knows Tumult and I aren't going to hide our work with him either, so he must not see you or the rest of the city as a threat either. I'm almost inclined to say he has no plan, no actual end goal, that he's just some force of chaos, eager and excited to see the city burn. All I know is he's interested in seeing whatever your team is actually up to succeed...and I'm supposed to help. So's Tumult. As of now, we're your allies, whether you like that or not, even if you try to stop us. Now we can eat or we can fight or you can insult me some more. I don't care if we're best friends or if you want to laser me to death when this is all over, but let's be pragmatic. This'll be easier on all of us if we just...move on. I'm not the villain you think I am...it's not like I wanted to drown you in the ocean for funsies."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Now, for sure, she's using her influence on you. She's saying you're smart enough to see where all this is headed and not dumb enough to turn down an ally considering...well...considering everything.

Danger down, Superior up or roll to reject.



*Ronin, Fuyu, Natsu: The Armory*

It is Natsu who speaks first, surprisingly. The rather taciturn beanpole offers an almost sympathetic nod, not an emotion you thought she could feel, before raising her weapon. *"It does not delight me in fighting you either. Not least of which that it might fuel your vanity. You are clever Cousin, surely you can think of a way in which we do not need to cross swords and still make Grandfather believe he has been given what he desires?"*

Fuyu nods, spinning the kama lazily between her fingers.  "You did say that limited choice was not your choice. Your banal temper tantrum isn't all you've got is it Miho? We hear endlessly how clever you are, the AI you've built. _None_ of us desire a fight, here, or anywhere, with you. If you take a swing of that blade, you've made the choice to do as Grandfather dictates. Even denied your armor, you are not so weak as to curl up into a ball and surrender. Share with us your plan to wrest this situation to your favor. We might be willing to help."

The words seem honest but this is your family and you know that honesty, especially among your generation of cousins and siblings, is not a currency in high circulation. What do you do?


*Tsunami, Golden Hart: The Base*

"The offer is appreciated but I don't have much time. I can't offer you much information at the moment either, but what I can do is tell you this" Golden Hart places a disk, much like the Repository onto a nearby table. "The Authority has two weapons, super weapons wouldn't even be a fair term for them. You've seen one, the space laser. The other is Master Sun. The first is a satallite hooked up to a Ley Line..somehow. We haven't been able to look at the schematics, or where the Line leads but it's not the sort of thing that blasts you out of existance. It's a high energy teleporter directly to The Authority's secret base. We've got reason to believe they abducted The Defector and took her there. We don't know why, but they took...something from her. Brought it back to the city, it was in Monkey Island until you all had your tussle there. Wukong Industries isn't talking to anyone about it now."

Golden Hart's lips are set in a firm line, her eyes earnest and imploring as she tells you all of this. "The second, Master Sun....they say he can see the future. They're using his powers to navigate all the possibilities and get the drop on their enemies. Minority Report style. It's how they knew where to find you all, but something's gone weird...we've got some precogs on our side but nothing close to his power but even they say the actions the Authority and Lightbringer are taking are...random. Like they've lost sight of whatever path they've been following. I wish I knew what that meant but they're starting to over-extend themselves. The ramp of of violent rhetoric means they're panicking. If there was a time to hit them, to find where they're holding Impact, it'd be now. You all aren't involved in that but we're putting our goals on the table. If you want to help take down the Authority, to save the city from a war, we could use all of your help."

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola breaks into a wry smile at Lyra's remark on her intelligence, shaking her head a little. Her smile quickly evaporates at the mention of Tumult, though she remains quiet as the food arrives. Unsure what to cook, she hesitates a few moments before settling on putting a couple of vegetables and a smaller slice of steak onto the grill to join Vega's meat. Without really thinking, she idly moves the vegetables around on the hotplate as Vega finishes. It takes her a few moments to say anything, finally giving a soft sigh before responding.

"I'm, uh, I'm just a schoolkid, Lyra. I'm not a genius like Miho or Max. The only reason I even try and do hero stuff is because my, uh, my sister pushed me to." She gives a shrug, "And now I'm just caught in, uh, in a loop of trying to fix my mistakes and, uh, and making new ones that I have to fix again. I'd, uh, I'd be a lot happier if I never got my powers."

She gives another shrug, "But, uh, but you can spend ages wishing that things were different. It doesn't _make_ them different."

Lanuola pushes her cooking food around a little before looking back up at Lyra, "I, uh, I don't think I said it yet... Thankyou for, uh, for saying yes to meeting. And, uh, and for being willing to be honest with me." She gives a short laugh and grins as a thought occurs to her, "Or, uh, or at least pretending to be, I guess." The grin fades, "But, uh, for real, I appreciate it. I wasn't sure you would even _answer_ the message, thought you might try and, uh, and turn it into a trap..." She shrugs, giving another sigh as her mind casts back to her attempts to reconnect with her team, "I'm glad you didn't. I'm... I'm good to try and do a clean slate with you."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Rolled an 11 to Reject Influence.

Sunburst will be raising Mundane and lowering Superior as she says she's just a normal kid, not someone special. She'll also be marking potential

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:
Potential: 2/5
Gadget: 2*

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


Flinching slightly at how some of her cousins words prod at still-open wounds, Miho tries to get a hold of herself.  Shes clever, is she?  Shes supposed to have a plan, is she?

Okay then, fine.  She can do a plan.

Hows this for clever? she asks, raising her chin.  My _dearest_ Grandfather wants me to test his latest blade? she reiterates, holding the weapon in question horizontally out in front of her.  I can do that; Im an engineer.  And not one without more than a little experience in metallurgy, too.

A less-than-kind smile crosses her features as she regards her cousins.

And I would be _ever so grateful_ if you both would assist in putting it through its paces.  What sort of tools do we have access to here? she inquires, her smile broadening a touch further.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1 


*Sunburst, Vega:Samuyaki*

Vega turns her head to the side with a huff. *"It's up to you to believe me but I have no reason to lie to you now. You don't need to thank me for meeting with you, I owed it to you. Maybe you are just some kid caught up in this like you say but if we're talking about honesty I think there's someone that's been lying at this table, and still is."* Her gaze returns to Sunburst, her food mostly untouched. *"No matter the drama here, between us"* her finger motioning between them *"you're never going to be at peace if your life is just trying to break even. You get to decide your own future. If you're just being a hero for someone else, just stop."*


*Ronin, Fuyu, Natsu: The Armory*

The two women exchange looks before giving a slightly, though in unison, non-committal shrug. "We're not privy to the extent of The Armory more than anyone else. If you're keen on exploring, we'll call the Armory Master and wait here while you investigate. To cover you. We of course will plead no knowledge of what you get up to if the Armory Master finds you out." says Fuyu, Natsu already on the move to the nearest phone to make the call.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

They're both clearly willing to go with you, but not all the way. They'll need a Provoke to get them there or a Pierce the Mask to figure out their actual motives/intent

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola finds herself caught off-guard by Vega's comment, pausing in her food with her mouth half open, a laden fork partway to her mouth. She blinks, lowering her fork as she tries to work out an answer. Realising she didn't know what to say, she sets her food back down on her plate. "... Yeah... I'd... I'd, uh, not really thought about it much recently." She hesitates, shaking her head slightly, "It's, uh, it's just felt like since joining the team with Cindy I've not had, uh, had time to stop and think. Now she's gone and, uh, and I've had three weeks of nothing happening." She gives a small shrug.

"I'll, uh, I'll think about it, though." She glances up at Vega, "About if it's, uh, it's what _I_ want." Lanuola's eyes slide down to Vega's untouched food, then back up to the older girl with a confused look, "... Are, uh, are you not eating..?"

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:
Potential: 3/5
Gadget: 2*

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


Hot words immediately spring to Mihos lips before she forcibly chokes them back; while the urge to prod them in the direction she wants is strong, she doesnt want to browbeat her way through her interactions with Family.

That is the Warlords way, and she doesnt want it to be hers.  As ill-suited to such things as she is, she triesempathy.

I...appreciate that you are willing to help me even this far, she replies, not able to entirely keep the grudging note out of her voice.  I understand that you have your reasons for not going further; matters that I would assist with, if I could.  Playing such a card isnt in her nature, but she is after all trying to be a better person, not a more expedient one.


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Pierce the Mask: *6*
Marking Potential

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Fight the Good Fight:* When you pull your punches while directly engaging a threat, you can roll + Savior instead of + Danger. If you do, you cannot choose to impress, surprise, or frighten your foe.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.



Tsunami pauses as *Golden Hart* makes it clear she isnt staying long, facing her fully again with a quiet nod of acknowledgement as he continues to listen. Hazel eyes flick to the disk that she places on the table, brows knitting visibly as he notes its similarity to the Repository hes seen before. His attention returns in full however as *Chu Hua* mentions super weapons in the _Authoritys_ possession. His lips draw into a somewhat tight frown, his gaze intensely attentive however, only narrowing somewhat as she reveals the space laser is in fact a teleporter of sorts. Though the fact that *Coyote* wasnt obliterated and instead captured _(and who knows what else)_ only adds more questions, rather than offering any relief.

That said, the information does still help put _other_ puzzle pieces into place. Max cant help letting out a soft though sharp sigh in frustration understanding with more clarity how theyd been so close to another piece of that puzzle, whatever it was that had been worth taking from *Coyote* and hidden at Monkey Island. He blinks when she mentions the whole Minority Report facet.

*Wait... Really...?* Hed like to allow himself to feel better about their screw ups, knowing the enemy has been able to precog and cheat ahead of them, but he doesnt really. *How... did we manage to get away with the Repository in the beginning then?*  He asks, though seems to dismiss the need for an answer as *Golden Hart* continues, gesturing for her to please do so, so that she can get out the needed information as quickly as possible. He does briefly entertain the memory of how *Lightbringer* had grilled him, that day. She had seemed to press quite hard for the details, but hed been... distracted. _She must have known...?_

Tsunamis frown deepens as the explanation continues, revealing *Lightbringers* actions becoming more random, desperately trying to riddle what it could possibly mean. Though he doesnt always reveal much in his expression, its very clearly news to the young man, gears starting to spin into overdrive as he processes everything shes providing and how to best utilize it.

Yet again, he draws his attention back to her after a moment of pondering, giving a short firm nod.

*I do. I cant promise there are many of us left. But those of us that are, arent about to let this city fall without a fight, still. I need to get them caught up to speed with everything youve told me, and come up with a plan...* He reaches to gingerly pick up the disk that she placed on the table. *...Is there any way I can contact you again in the future...?*

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1

*Sunburst, Vega: Samuyaki*

The question seems to bring Vega back into the moment, an awkward shrug covering as much as it can. *"We were talking, dad doesn't like it when we talk and eat."* she mumbles, though does dig in now that it seems the most awkward moments have passed. Not that it gets much less awkward after, Vega to their credit trying to find some small talk to fill the rest of the not-date though small talk clearly isn't her forte. She makes an effort though and by the time she pays the bill and says her good byes she seems in at least passable spirits. Any extras are boxed up, leaving you the rest of the afternoon to yourself, no one on the team having texted and no pending requirements from the homestead. 

Other than the carry out, Vega's left you with much to consider. The very nature of hero-ing, your place in it all, and the brute truth that no matter how many right moves you make it's still totally possible to lose are all heavy burdens to be left with. You're not without recourse on such weighty topics however. Sangha certainly has said his piece since you've become acquainted and Kintsugi's whole deal is helping with the psychological aspects of a hero's work. There's also always Grandma, or the team, to discuss these things with. Even if it doesn't appear from the outside that you have a support network primed to help you through this, the help is within reach. Where do you go? 


*Ronin, Fuyu, Natsu: The Armory*
*
"We respect your dedication, Cousin"* Natsu interjects before Fuyu can rise to the empathetic olive branch you offer up, an arm interposing itself between the two of you. *"But it is not a burden we'd ask you to bear with what you've got on your plate already. There will be time for us to work together, but if it is in your heart to create a price tag here, our balance can't afford it."* The older woman gives Fuyu a stern glance, the other woman sinking slightly, shrinking but falling in line with a nod.* "We've given you what aid we can with this track, we'll contrive some reason to leave you to the Armory Master. Until we meet again, Cousin."* The both give curt bows before you are left on your own, the call certainly given out but time to explore is yours in spades.

The Armory is, as its name would imply, a treasure trove of weaponry and armor and gadgets accumulated by The Warrior. It isn't the only such collection, either in San Fransapporo or abroad, but it's certainly one of the big ones. You could, even without your AI and armor, turn your hand to some real petty destruction here before the Armory Master arrives. Not to mention with the tools you've been given already. As you said, what better way to test than practical? Or you could behave and wait for the Master to arrive and who knows what they'll expect from you. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

There's not really a "Break something" move, we could make one but I think just an unleash suffices for now and we'll see how that goes. A miss is...minor damage, temporary is just...easily replaced stuff. Ten's some good ol'broken stuff.


*Tsunami, Golden Hart: The Base*

Hart gives a shake of her head. *"Not at the moment, we're being monitored pretty closely. It wouldn't be safe to contact me or anyone else outside of direct meetings...this was a risk, too. We know where to find you. Don't go changing shops on us alright?"* She offers a wry smirk before standing, holding out a hand. *"Dawn's not far off, and it's good knowing we're not going to be looking at it alone. Keep yourself safe, Tsunami. We'll meet again."*

After goodbyes, you're left on your own in the shop. The rest of the team hasn't contacted you, certainly busy doing their own thing, and while you've got that disk it might be best to wait for everyone before getting into that. Which means you're in the unenviable position of having some free time as the afternoon wears down. Whatcha gonna do with it?

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Without any other heavy talk through the meal, all that's left for Lanuola is to feel mildly awkward as Vega pays for both meals and to figure out where she was going now that her lunch meet-up was concluded. Stepping out onto the street, she adjusts her grip on the takeout box and fishes out her phone. After a quick glance around to make sure she wasn't about to walk into anyone, Lanuola starts to slowly walk to the park she'd first met Sangha at.

Unlocking her phone, she starts to scroll through her contact list, pausing partway down. The panels superimpose her phone screen over the background to her right, showing a full portrait view of Lanuola looking indecisive, the contacts screen showing 'Tsu'. After a few moments deliberation, she taps out _Hey, Max, you busy?_

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Fight the Good Fight:* When you pull your punches while directly engaging a threat, you can roll + Savior instead of + Danger. If you do, you cannot choose to impress, surprise, or frighten your foe.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


Maxs brows furrow, but hes not entirely surprised by the answer, nodding in resigned understanding. *Thank you for taking the risk on us.* Rising to his feet, he reaches out to clasp *Harts* hand, giving a firm, steady shake paired with an intent look of promise.

*Stay safe, too.* 

Once Hart has gone, he takes the disk inside the base proper, eager to have it past another layer of security. For whatever thats worth these days. As he deliberates whether to check it out immediately or not, he feels his phone buzz in his pocket. Blinking a little to find a message from *Lanuola*, he's a little relieved and a little concerned. His response arrives quickly enough.

*<...Hi Lan. Not busy. Im at the base. Do you need me somewhere?...>*

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Not urgently, just wanted to have a catch up if you're free for it. Meet at Sakura Park?

Opting to keep her phone out and in her hand ready for any return texts, Lanuola turned and started to make her way through the city and toward the park. She finds herself meandering down to sit at the Koi pond. With a frown she looks down to the takeout food she'd brought with her. "... What do Koi eat..? Would grilled food make them sick..?"

Deciding not to chance upsetting the well-being of the fish, Lanuola instead seats herself on one of the available benches and contents herself with people watching while she waits for Max.

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Hold:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:	*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll + Danger. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + Superior.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Company Man:* When youre confronted by someone from your past, roll + Danger. On a miss, their presence is upsetting and you must either flee the scene or fall back to your training and comply with their wishes. On a 7-9, youre shaken. Take -1 against them for the duration of the scene but clear their Influence over you if they have it. On a 10+, clear their Influence and mark Potential or clear a Condition.*[X]There Will Be Blood:* When you scathingly Reject the Influence of a Hero, you may choose to inflict a Condition as if theyd been hit hard even on a miss.*[X]Aces High:* When you enter a dangerous situation with no plan or trick up your sleeve roll + Danger. On a miss youre truly woefully unprepared. Expect the worst. On a hit, the tools of success are near to hand. Some assembly may be required, the GM will fill in the details. On a 10+, take +1 forward to see yourself through.

*Spoiler: Risk and Reward*
Show

Youve been on your own long enough and taken one too many gambles to learn a thing or two. How to repair your gear and stretch resources. How to watch your back when no one else will and how to watch other peoples backs when they think youre not. Someones watching your back too
however, Luck itself. However you conceptualize this being, its got you in its pocket. That isnt always in your favor.

When you begin play you have Influence over Luck and it has Influence over you. The GM acts as Lucks agent when shifting Labels or using Lucks Influence on you. Luck cannot lose Influence over you.

*Risk/Reward:* As long as you have Luck, you may gain 1 Hold per scene to a maximum of 2 and begin your first scene in the first session with 2 Hold. You may spend Hold at any time to reroll a Move. You must take the result of the second roll, even on a miss.

If you should go to 0 Hold at any time, lose Influence over Luck and shift Superior down and another Label up, your choice. You may mark a Condition to regain Influence over Luck. When you regain Influence over Luck, gain 2 Hold.

*Ante Up:* When you would Reject the Influence of Luck, Ante Up instead. You and Lucks Agent will roll opposing 2d6. The higher of the two rolls win. If the Player wins, clear a Condition or gain Potential. If Lucks Agent wins, lose Influence over Luck and mark a Condition.

*Fortune Favors:* When Luck would gain Influence over another Player, they Hold 1 and may spend it to reroll a move. They must take the second roll, even on a miss. When another Player would gain Influence over Luck, add a Team to the Pool.



The panels smash cut to Hikari and Xiua, mid-conversation, sitting on the roof deck of a touring bus winding its way through the East Ward. *"I'm going to challenge them."* A speech bubble filled with chatter from the tour guide intrudes from off-panel, covering up whatever Xiua might be saying. *"It's like I told my last husband. I says 'Honey, I never drive faster than I can see. And besides, it's all in the reflexes."* Hikari peers out through her sunglasses at two crashed vehicles on the side of the road, pointedly ignoring Xiua's flabbergasted expression. *"Unless you've got any better ideas for how we can get them on side, yeah. Are you going to help me or not?"*

The tour guide's speech bubbles continue to intrude over Xiua. *"You should listen to the ol' East Ward Express and save her advice for some dark and stormy night, alright? When some wild-eyed eight-foot-tall maniac grabs your neck, taps the back of your favorite head up against a bar-room wall and looks you crooked in the eye and he asks if you've paid your dues?"*

*"Of course I'm not expecting you to fight any of them,"* she groans. *"But I could use your help gathering intel. Sizing them up, plan out how to handle them. If I'm lucky, I might be able to get through as many as half of them before the rest figure out what's going on."*

*"You just stare that big sucker back in the eye and you remember what ol' Marge Packard always says at a time like that. 'Have you paid your dues, Marge?' Yes sir, the check is in the mail."*

She pulls out a paper tour map of the East Ward and a pen. One area, a sight along the tour route, is circled. *"First thing is, I need to know where they are. Which is why we're on this tour. I already know about Ho-o in Iwa Village. What about the others?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Birthday Potential brings me to 4/5.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:
Potential: 3/5
Gadget: 1*

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


Miho isnt about to waste any time in beginning her practical testing.  While she might prefer to do an actually proper job with a spectrograph or a tunneling electron microscope, there _is_ something to be said in present circumstances to just hitting things and seeing which of two points of contact fails first.

Before she begins, however, she makes sure shes using all of her tools at hand.  Retrieving the tablet shes brought along from the outset, she swipes through and activates one rather specific custom app.  The tablet abruptly splits along numerous hitherto invisible seams, reconfiguring itself as it folds about her hand until it is a sleek gauntlet.  Lacking the sheer power of her full armoured suit, of course, it nonetheless provides a boost in grip strength and wrist support.

Which she immediately puts to use by embarking on a series of stress tests with the sword against the amassed weapons and armours of the Armoury, taking note of anything that seemed to be particularly resistant to her testing methods.


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Always Prepared: Unleash: *8*

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Fight the Good Fight:* When you pull your punches while directly engaging a threat, you can roll + Savior instead of + Danger. If you do, you cannot choose to impress, surprise, or frighten your foe.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


*<...Ill meet you there...>*

Stuffing his phone in his pocket, Max casts a glance back at the newly acquired disk for a moment. Taking a brief glance over the security cameras just to make sure theres nothing of note, he slips out of the base again, making his way to the park.

Its not overly long before he shows up at the park, choosing to try and find *Sunny* manually rather than texting again, and thankfully he manages to stumble upon her at the Koi pond.

*Hey, Lan, * He greets her softly, moving over to where she sits, and aiming to sit on the same bench unless she stands first. *How are things? * As usual his manner and tone tends to come off a little serious even with casual wording, but there is genuine care in his gaze.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Silk and Tumult: Sight Seeing*

"Gonna need a bigger map." Tumult mutters as he pulls a pen out of his bags, placing a few circles in and around the Eastern District map he's presented with. "Aside from the ones not in this area, you've got Exeter here", Tumult places a circle near the edge of the district. "who runs a school of their own. Might be best to keep them for later. His shop is in spitting distance of The Moon Blade. Pretty much the same circle."

He grows quiet as the tour guide motions to the other side of the bus, a looming cemetery stretching off into the city. "And you'll find the Heron there." he finally speaks up again as the mood in the bus picks up, circling where they are on the map. "You might like them, former Weather Report if they're to be trusted. Din and The Weaver don't seem to have much of a fixed location. They'll probably find you before you find them. That leaves the Palm Top Tiger at the Pavilion. The Red Scabbard on the Riverfront, and the Fisher on the Bay. Bus tour ends at the Pavilion...might start there?"

*Ronin, The Master Armorer: The Armory*

By all appearances, everything the sword hits doesn't slow it down much. The blade is as sharp as sharp can be and while it certainly takes a good amount of force to cleave through increasingly large or durable things, it does so with the right amount of gumption and effort. The breakfest however is interrupted by a clear throat clearing cough from down one of the many hallways that Ronin has found themselves down, the promised Armorer making their appearance at last with a full page spread, the battle armored figure standing amidst the rubble and carnage. They too are armed with a slab of a sword, wasting little time as they set about a large arcing swing, a blast of energy racing across the floor towards Ronin.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

You know the drill. Condition or temporarily unstable for the 8 on unleash

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola glances up from the pond, breaking into a smile as she sees Max join her. "Hey." She shuffles along on the bench, ensuring there's plenty of space for her teammate to join her, "I'm, uh, I'm alright. I, uh..." A spike of uncertainty causes her skin to briefly ripple with light, "I... Actually just, uh, just got back from, uh, f-from talking with Vega..?"

She pauses, a hesitant look on her face as she watches for any kind of reaction from Max.

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Fight the Good Fight:* When you pull your punches while directly engaging a threat, you can roll + Savior instead of + Danger. If you do, you cannot choose to impress, surprise, or frighten your foe.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


Max offers a hint of a smile in response, taking the offered space to sit beside her on the bench, hands tucking in the pockets of his bomber jacket. Nodding a little at her initial answer, he seems to notice the momentary flicker of light across her skin as well, his gaze growing a little curious, concerned rather than accusatory.

His hazel eyes blink once as he processes what shes just said, thick brows knitting together slightly. _Talking with Vega...? Well, at least shes alive._ Hes not thrilled with the idea of Lan speaking with someone who tried to assassinate them, but he is genuinely glad that Vega lived, and is able to speak. Even if she was an overly pink annoyance. 

*Youre on speaking terms?* He asks first. Sure, his initial reflex is to bristle and warn her to stay away, but things have become so much more complicated the more they continue on this path. Hes not exactly free of sin himself, either... given what happened with Tumult.

His tone is genuinely curious, even if obviously a little cautious. Hes not sure who initiated the contact at this point, but the idea that either of the ladies would _want_ to talk to each other after what happened does catch him by surprise.

*She didnt try anything, did she? Youre alright?* He asks quickly second, eyes a little narrow in obvious distrust that isnt directed at *Sunburst* despite his gaze focusing on her. *What did she want?*

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:
Potential: 3/5
Gadget: 1*

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


The reaction from the Master Armourer is, perhaps, not that much of a surprise, all things considered.  Miho ducks behind a bulky suit of armour to shelter from the oncoming rush of energy, with mixed results.

I would appreciate if you didnt do that, she calls out, wincing from the painful exposure to the assault.  The Warlords wishes are that I test the efficacy of his new sword, and that is precisely what I am doing.

She has small enough hope that the Armourer will stand down in the face of this, but then again, she also has small enough hope that she can stand against him without her armour, so she has little to lose by making the attempt!

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola opts to answer Max's first question first. "Kiiiinda..?" Her expression is awkward, like she's been caught doing something she shouldn't have. She rubs at the back of her neck, not quite able to meet Max's eyes, "I actually, uh, actually asked to meet with her."

With the admission out of the way, Lanuola let out a breath and composed herself before continuing, "She, uh, she didn't try anything. We just talked. At, uh, at Samuyaki." She lifts her leftovers a little as emphasis, "I... Wanted to talk with her about, uh, about what happened at HexXxen. Umm. And, uh, and before that." Lanuola's cheeks glow a little in embarrassment, "In, uh, in short I was having a, uh, a hard time figuring out why she attacked me, uh, us, even though I saved her. But, uh, but she also said that now she was on our side..? And that the guy who shot at me was as well..?" She gives Max a questioning look, "She, uh, she seemed to think you already knew that, too, but, uh, but I couldn't work out why?"

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Fight the Good Fight:* When you pull your punches while directly engaging a threat, you can roll + Savior instead of + Danger. If you do, you cannot choose to impress, surprise, or frighten your foe.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


Max awaits *Lans* explanation with clear concern but also interest, refraining from doubling down or any such thing even as she hesitates almost guiltily. Blinking once as his team mate admits to having initiated the contact, he tilts his head questioningly, the same look of restrained surprise and worry lingering.

Seeming to take some relief in the fact that *Lyra* didnt try anything, his acknowledging nod comes off a touch uncertain still. He cant help worrying at the idea of *Lan* contacting someone who is clearly strictly an enemy in his mind, although his limited interaction with *Lyra* has only been antagonistic. Still, he gives her time to finish her piece, though his expression grows further doubtful at the idea of *Lyra* being on their side now.

*That seems* He trails off rather quickly when she mentions the guy who shot at her, and there's the tiniest flash of what might almost be panic in his face as he realizes he never apologized or explained to her. Except that Max rarely reveals fear. The memory of that horrific moment replays in his head, though. It had been just a heartbeat of a moment but it felt frozen in time. He can feel his cheeks grow hot with a mix of shame and embarrassment, and his gaze drops briefly as the touch of red grows visible in his face while he takes a moment to wrestle with answering *Sunbursts* questions.


He recalls the _Stranger_ he had met in jail, a flash of the card being passed over to him briefly playing in his mind. The sign of the _White Wolf_ had been emblazoned on it. Hed taken it as a silent clue that *Tumult* would be broken out. Had *Lyra* been taken in by the _Wolf_ too then? Not someone he'd traditionally call an ally, but given the 'totally not information' the _Stranger_ had given him, it seems times are changing.

*"Oh..."* He murmurs after a bit of a pause, with the clear tone of someone who has just come to a revelation. *"Yes, I... suppose I have a guess."*

He doesn't elaborate, however. Instead, clearing his throat, he tries to look back to Lan, his expression now visibly apologetic, and troubled.

*That... 'guy' He goes by Tumult,* He explains first. Easy information to get through. The rest, less so. *Hes He was my best friend. My only friend, when I first arrived in this city. And maybe would be something more than a friend, if things were different,* He confesses; saying it out loud for the first time makes his cheeks burn hotter, and his gaze briefly falls away before he forces himself to make eye contact again. Swallowing, he cant help feeling a mix of frustration and shame still for the situation as a whole however, and takes his time to speak carefully. 

*I owe him a lot. My life, even. I didnt know who he was associated with though, in the beginning. Ive tried to convince him so many times to leave that dark path behind. To join us.. But* Trailing off, his lips draw back in a brief grimace before he looks down again, his expression far more open than usual, a rare revealing of vulnerability. He looks so lost, and confused.

*None of that excuses... what happened. I dont know how it all went so wrong. And I dont know what I can say I...* He shakes his head a little, taking in a breath to gather resolve as he looks back to Lan with a mix of more of his usual determination, and still apology. His tone is earnest, if a little intense. *I am so sorry that I let my personal life reach a point that it put you in danger.*

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola rubs at her forehead as Max explains who Tumult is, flashes of light rippling across her skin briefly as he admits to knowing the shooter very well. "He... Max, he tried to kill me." There's little emotion in Lanuola's voice, instead she sounds almost like she's just commenting on the weather, "... When I asked Vega why she attacked us after, uh, after I saved her back at the hostage situation... She said it was, uh, it was to do with what Hikari did. She thought we were responsible too..."

She lets out a soft breath, pinching at the brow of her nose, "Sorry... I... It's been a lot to process." She sags, folding inward as she pulls one of her feet up onto the bench, hugging her knee to her chest. "I miss Cindy... It just... All seemed simpler when she was here, Max. There's so much happening, a-and it all feels so heavy. She just... She just made things feel brighter..."

She shakes her head, blue-tipped hair obscuring her face as it fell down. "... Ugh..." Lanuola lifts her head back up, looking over to Max with an apologetic expression, "I, uh, I'm sorry about Tumult. It's, uh, it's rough when things go wrong."

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Hold:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:	*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll + Danger. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + Superior.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Company Man:* When youre confronted by someone from your past, roll + Danger. On a miss, their presence is upsetting and you must either flee the scene or fall back to your training and comply with their wishes. On a 7-9, youre shaken. Take -1 against them for the duration of the scene but clear their Influence over you if they have it. On a 10+, clear their Influence and mark Potential or clear a Condition.*[X]There Will Be Blood:* When you scathingly Reject the Influence of a Hero, you may choose to inflict a Condition as if theyd been hit hard even on a miss.*[X]Aces High:* When you enter a dangerous situation with no plan or trick up your sleeve roll + Danger. On a miss youre truly woefully unprepared. Expect the worst. On a hit, the tools of success are near to hand. Some assembly may be required, the GM will fill in the details. On a 10+, take +1 forward to see yourself through.

*Spoiler: Risk and Reward*
Show

Youve been on your own long enough and taken one too many gambles to learn a thing or two. How to repair your gear and stretch resources. How to watch your back when no one else will and how to watch other peoples backs when they think youre not. Someones watching your back too
however, Luck itself. However you conceptualize this being, its got you in its pocket. That isnt always in your favor.

When you begin play you have Influence over Luck and it has Influence over you. The GM acts as Lucks agent when shifting Labels or using Lucks Influence on you. Luck cannot lose Influence over you.

*Risk/Reward:* As long as you have Luck, you may gain 1 Hold per scene to a maximum of 2 and begin your first scene in the first session with 2 Hold. You may spend Hold at any time to reroll a Move. You must take the result of the second roll, even on a miss.

If you should go to 0 Hold at any time, lose Influence over Luck and shift Superior down and another Label up, your choice. You may mark a Condition to regain Influence over Luck. When you regain Influence over Luck, gain 2 Hold.

*Ante Up:* When you would Reject the Influence of Luck, Ante Up instead. You and Lucks Agent will roll opposing 2d6. The higher of the two rolls win. If the Player wins, clear a Condition or gain Potential. If Lucks Agent wins, lose Influence over Luck and mark a Condition.

*Fortune Favors:* When Luck would gain Influence over another Player, they Hold 1 and may spend it to reroll a move. They must take the second roll, even on a miss. When another Player would gain Influence over Luck, add a Team to the Pool.



With perfect timing, the panels return to the bus, where everything is as complicated as it can be. Landscape panels show off the sights around the East Ward as they travel through them, with the tour guide narrating intermittently. First they pass the San Fransapporo's Heroes Memorial, a graveyard with identical swords as headstones spreading out in all directions with eerie symmetry. Perhaps an overly dramatic haunt for the Heron, but with so many stories laid to rest on that knoll, there was no doubt a personal reason for it. Then past the Spanish mission and into Mission Hills, and the open air on top of the tour bus is filled with the smell of roasted corn, hot tamales, and the sound of the bustling crowd at the Fiesta Mall. *"The early days of San Fransapporo weren't as peaceful as some people like to imagine. Off to your left is Plaza del Oro, where Toreador made his final stand against Ebon Hawk. The old boy really gave 'em what for, but you can't win 'em all, eh folks? But what are ya gonna do? Life goes on, or at least that's what my divorce attorney always used to tell me."*

As the bus winds its way through the foothills, one site of historical note after another appears to have become just another development plot in San Fransapporo's suburban expansion. Manicured lawns, white picket fences, two car garages. For all these people, the supers might as well not exist, just background noise to their humdrum lives. The Three Pillars and their ongoing conflict might as well be on the other side of the world. Hikari envied them, and she spaces out as she remembers what it used to be like, back when she had been like that too. A mom, a dad. Rice and eggs for breakfast, schoolbooks and homework. No swords, no meditation, just gym class.

She breaks from her mundane memories as the bus pulls into their stop in the Tiger's Pavilion. The setting sun casts the orange glow of another dying day over the city, and the neon lights and giant plasma screen billboards of the city's most notorious tourist trap compete for attention. Shouldering her way through the teeming mass of humanity, Hikari makes her way back to the concrete stables where her carbon fiber steed awaits. With a few flicks of her finger on the embedded touchsceen, Sakura hums to life, and Hikari rides off as night begins to fall in the steel canyons.

----------


## Razade

*Ronin: The Armory*

*"Yes."* The other warrior entones, leveling the large weapon at Ronin with clear menace. *"There is nohting you will learn against that which does not strike back. Your cousins were to be your testing, it seems you have defeated them. I will be your next trial."* The tone is quiet though as hard as any steel though it seems the warrior is more than willing to grant you first blood if you're brave enough to take it. 

*Hikari, Tumult: Tiger's Pavilion*

The Tiger's Pavilion is a constant swirl of sound, light and sights, a cacophany of modern attractions with music pouring out of storefronts and advertisements, the babble of conversation, tram whistles and bells and more. Small vendors sell pretty much anything for a price, food carts lining streets too clogged for motor vehicle traffic in a city already predisposed to keep people out of their cars as it is and the parking garage is little refuge from the madness the Pavilion exists in at all hours. 

Even driving away from the hustle and bustle isn't without its madness, biker gangs swirl the outside of the Pavilion like hungry sharks, kept away by the congestion of the popular city center but more than willing to prey on any who exit when the sun starts to dip below the horizon. Hikari is soon joined by a large pack of these would be bike toughs, each bike embalzoned with tiger stripes, their bright orange bodies matching the twilight sky above. What's more, the sonic chaos of the Pavilion seems to follow the Yojimbo, each fitted with a massive speaker whose music plays loud enough to shake the bones. At the head of the pack is none other than the Palm Top Tiger themselves, easily distinguished by the massive sword they carry and the highly outfitted cycle they ride. What might have been a quick ride back to the base quickly becomes a densely packed affair, the Palm Top Tiger matching Hikari's speed before zooming off ahead while the rest of their gang begin to crowd the hero, trying to corral Hikari off the main roads and back towards the Pavilion itself. 

*Sunburst and Cindersnap: Side Paneled*

The early morning sun is quite hot as it beats down on the mall promenade, the open air affair of the appropriately named Sun Mall already sweltering. Cindersnap seems not to notice, dressed down in athletic wear, her blazing red hair held up in a tight ponytail. Shed sent off a text earlier, the promised meet up set aside in her busy schedule during her exercise time. Shes already got breakfast for you and herself, two large rice bowls with ham, egg and cheese steaming away and at no risk of cooling given the weather. 

Lanuola arrives at the Sun Mall dressed in a dark top and shorts, a blue hoodie tied around her waist in deference to the heat inside of the enclosed Mall. She takes a moment to cast around for Cindersnap, not expecting to see the Monsoon hero in more casual attire. She gives a wave when she does eventually spot her, though, heading over to join her.

Hi! Umm, good morning. Its, uh, its good to see you.

Cindersnap offers a smile, even standing and holding out the chair for Sunburst as she moves to sit down. *Good morning, and to you, you look much better than the last time we met. I took the liberty of ordering you some breakfast. I dont know if youre hungry, you can always take it with you. I just got done with my morning run, so Im starving. I hope you dont mind?* she asks, taking her seat and eating daintily all said.

*Tell me a little about yourself, LanuolaLan? You can call me Abby, theres no need to stand on protocol here. Hobbies? Friends outside the suit business? I have it on good authority that youve been helping a mutual friend at their shopthe Tiger?* she asks gently, maybe a little prodding, but good natured, in a way that its clear shes not used to small talk, let alone girl talk.

Lanuolas stiff posture relaxes somewhat at Cindersnaps casual manner and she accepts the offered seat. Uh, yeah, uh, Lan is fine. And no, uh, feel free to eat.

For her part, Lanuola doesnt do much more than pick at the food offered to her. As it turns out, with Abbys questions, she wouldnt have had much time for eating anyway. Oh, uh, you know Sangha..? I think hes been helping me more than, uh, than Ive been helping him. She hesitates, flickers of light pulsing across her skin, then decides to continue, I Have trouble controlling my powers. He, uh, hes helped me with that. Gave me this.

She reaches around and fishes in the pocket of her hoodie, producing the prism Sangha had given her after a moment, showing it to Abby then setting it on the table in front of her. She hesitates again, I Uh I dont really do anything interesting outside of hero stuff, though. My, uh, my free time gets eaten up a lot by Kintsugi. Lanuola trails off, finding herself embarrassed at bringing up the organization.

Umm Searching for a topic change, she asked What about, uh, what about yourself? Do you do Much When youre not, uh, not working..? She winces a little, uncomfortably aware of the awkward phrasing of the question.

Cindersnap nods along, being polite though its all information she probably already knows at this point, the files from Kintsugi not difficult to get ahold of for someone of her station.
*
Am I making you uncomfortable, Lan?* she asks instead of answering, sitting back a little with the same easy smile as she plucks the prism off the table. *Were just two girls talking and having breakfast. This isnt an interrogation or anything, not going to bite your head off if you say something I dont want to hear. Were breezy.*

Lanuola rubs behind her neck, half an eye on the prism as Abby takes hold of it. Sorry, I, uh I dont really like, uh, like talking about Kintsugi much. Umm People dont, uh, dont always react well when, uh, when I explain what its about.

Aware that her last question hadnt been answered, Lanuola gives an uncertain shrug and a smile. So, uh, it must, uh, it must be pretty busy working with the Monsoon..?
*
We dont have to talk about anything you dont want to talk about. If we hit a subject that makes you uncomfortable, all you have to do is ask to change the subject.* Cindersnap reaches out over the table, the prism offered out to Sunburst daintily. 

*Oh, yes I suppose so.* She offers to the follow up question, glancing at her watch. *Its why we dont have a lot of time, I have to be in the office soon, but I penciled in some time for you. The Monsoon has other agents and whats the point of being in charge if you cant bend the rules a little? Are you interested in the Monsoon? I thought you were already with a group?*

Lanuola accepts the prism back off of Abby, putting it back into her pocket for safe keeping. She gives a small shrug, I, uh, I havent really had a chance to, uh, to have much to do with the Monsoon. Ive only really interacted with the Guardians. And, well, uh Theyre kinda jerks

She pauses to take a little food before continuing, Umm, I think my sister might, uh, might be interested in the Monsoon, though Lanuola hesitates, ... Well, uh, w-when she comes back she may be.

Cindersnap tries to hide a smirk at the Guardians being called jerks, not very successfully. *Oh, when is she due back? I can get an appointment with her if youd like? Is she not interested in your team?* 

I, uh, I can find out..? She certainly hoped to, the last couple of times shed messaged Cindy that question she hadnt had a response, Ill let her know youd, uh, youd be happy to see her, though.

Lanuola doesnt answer the last question immediately, Us joining the team was, uh, was actually her idea. I probably wouldnt have, uh, wouldnt have done it if she didnt push me to. She pushes her food around her plate a little, I think, uh, I think shes just needing a break from, uh, from our parents.

*Ohtrouble at home? Well, we have satellite programs in a few other towns and cities so if shes looking for something stable with pay, Ill give you my contact information and she can reach me.* Cindersnap offers, a little softer in tone considering the plaintive mood Sunburst seems to have slipped into. 

*So why are you still with Hikari and all of them, then? I guess well just get to the heart of it huh? I know Hikarithough I doubt she spoke about any of that. Shes a tough one to crack. I dont know the othersand it sounds like your numbers are down from what they were. Ground Zero and The Lion are gone, and I assume your sister was Moonshadow. Why didnt you go with either of them? Or your sister for that matter?*

Lanuola gives a grateful smile, Thanks. Umm, even if she doesnt take you up on that I, uh, I want you to know I really appreciate you offering to help her with it. Thats, uh, thats really kind of you.

She shakes her head, shoulders dropping a little, She, uh, she hadnt mentioned. Mosi went with his family to, uh, to Glavnos. Kai, uh Kai got sent back to the, uh, the Cacophony She gives a shrug, Im not one of the Imamu and, uh, and I dont exactly want to, uh, to end up in the Cacophony either. So She gives another shrug, And, uh, yeah, Moonshadows my tuafafine matua. I Honestly thought about going with her..? Lanuola looks a bit guilty at that admission, I think she, uh, she guessed I might, didnt, uh, didnt really give me a chance to go with her. And, uh, and to be honest, I feel like I have to, uh, to see this all out.
*
Thats very noble of you, but do you think there might be more to it? Your team? Like I said, I really only know Hikari andwellthats even suspect if Im honest. Why dont you tell me about the ones thatve stuck around? Before we go spilling secrets we dont mean to?*

... Lanuola rubs behind her neck, I mean Max, Miho, and, uh, and Hikari Theyre all kindve, uh, kindve insular Miho spends most of, uh, most of her time in her workshop. Same with, uh with Max. And She hesitates, I mean, I guess I know why, uh, why Hikari was always busy now But, uh, but I used to enjoy hanging out with her when she was, uh, was free.

After a moment, Lanuola gives a shrug and forces a smile, Its fine, though. I get that theyre all pretty busy. With, uh, with everything thats going on, it makes sense we only really, uh, only really see each other during missions.

*But thats not really what youre looking for? Youd rather they open up to you?* Cindersnap asks as she finally finishes her meal, fixing Sunburst with a stern look. *Have you told them that? Sitting here and putting on a brave face isnt going to fix those problems and after the weeks youve all had.* She sighs, waving off towards the coast.

*Hikari had her reasons Im sure, and Im not saying theyre equivalent but what I am saying iseven if you have reasons for not telling your team, your friends, how you feel shut out by them, you should maybe consider if theyre good reasons or if theyre just yourself getting in your way. You understand?*

Lanuola hesitates, then breaks eye contact and looks back down at her plate, an uncomfortable tightness in her chest as her cheeks begin to glow. ... She rubs at her collarbone, taking a few moments before responding, ... I, uh

She lapses back into quiet for a few moments, then lets out a shaky breath, Y-yeah, I, uh, I-I understand.

The look the comment earns is one Sunburst is likely familiar with. An older sister, unimpressed with the response. *Youre a smart lass, Im sure that you do.* she starts, arms folding across her chest to further compound the unimpressed look. *But understanding it and working on it are two different things, arent they.* It wasnt a question. *So we can sit here, acting like what you said actually answered my question or we can try again. Id say your choice but I have a good bit of time before meetings and I can keep ordering food.*

The glow of Lanuolas cheeks brighten further at the chastisement, abruptly feeling like a young kid being scolded by Cindy. She sits with her arms hugged around her waist, doing her best to try and think through how to reach out to her team. Im Its She sighs, I-Its all just very, uh, very messy It, uh, itd be easier to just, uh, just start over Rubbing at her eyes, she asks, ... Do, uh, do you think that could, uh, could work..? Just, uh, just try and start over with, uh, with them..? With Hikari..?

*Lifes messy, what makes it fun. You can go through it kicking and screaming or ride the wave. Took an elder god knocking me upside the head to learn that. Dont wait for your own elder god, who knows when youll even bump into one.* Cindersnap sighs before turning to motion to the cafe waitress, putting in another order before glancing back to Sunburst. *You want anything? Its my treat.* she offers before sending the waitress off.

*Where were weoh right. Im not going to sit here and tell you what Hikari did was right, or defend her. She probably wouldnt appreciate it if I did and its not really my place. All Im saying is, its hard to make friends. Its harder when you put up the walls and it sucks to be alone. I dont think you want to be alone, I dont think you want to be miserable. Nothing I say or do will kick you into not being alone or miserable, forgiving Hikari.not forgiving Hikarithats something you have to choose to do. Before you can do that though, I think theres someone you need to forgive, to even get to Hikari. Here* The fiery heroine fishes out her phone, sliding it to Sunburst. The phone, set in selfie mode, simply reflects Sunburst back on herself. *When you can say sorry to her, youre going to take this world by storm.*

Lanuola hesitates at the question of what she may want, Umm Something, uh, something sweet..? I, uh, I dont really know what they sell here

She sits and listens to Cindersnap talking about trying to be more open, about finding a way to let herself be vulnerable. Lanuola shifted in her seat, uncomfortable with the advice she was being given. Kintsugi had taught her that her emotions were a source of danger, and she herself had experienced multiple times just how much damage she could cause to those around her if she failed to keep a tight check on herself. And so shed just operated on the assumption that the best way to avoid hurt was to not get close to people.

She gives a curious frown as the phone is slid across the table toward her. Looking into the screen she sees herself. Herself looking weary, looking anxious and stressed. Her view blurred slightly as she found herself threatening to tear up. Rubbing her eyes clear with the back of her hand, Lanuola found herself fighting back frustration and irritation at her apparently fragile emotional state. 

After a few moments, she gently slides the phone back across the table. S-sorry. Umm, a-and, uh, and thanks

*Dont mention it.* Cindersnap says after a few moments, allowing Sunburst to collect herself before giving another insistent motion to the waitress who finally comes over with a bustle. Cindersnap turns to the waitress with a bit of mischief in her eyes.* I think my friend heres more in the mood for something sugar-y. Could we get an order of the Purple Rain Crepes, and a halo halo for her? Thanks, put it on the Monsoons account. Oh, and a Strawberry Fields Crepe and a Vanilla Coke, for me please.*

She turns back to Sunburst, the mischief still in her eyes.* They wouldnt give me an expense account and not expect me to use it to cheer up one of the citys most promising heroes right?* she offers, motioning to the hustle and bustle of the average San Fransapporo morning. *Let me get your number before I have to head off. You can stick around and order more if youd like, but Ive got to go back to work after those crepes.*

Lanuola gives an embarrassed smile at the praise, gratefully agreeing to Cindersnaps offer of desserts. After writing down her number and passing it over, she settles into talking a bit more about herself. The panels focusing on the pair begin to skip larger chunks of time. 

A casual back and forth between them as they wait for the desserts to arrive. Lanuola laughing at a joke as Cindersnap thanks the waitress for the delivery of sugary treats. Cindersnap hiding a smirk as Lanuola winces at brainfreeze. A little more talk over mostly eaten food, a generally upbeat ambience over the table. Then finally, a panel of Lanuola sitting on her own, her posture relaxed, a soft glow surrounding her and a fresh drink in her hands as she quietly people-watches from her lone table.

----------


## Captain Jak

*Ronin*
*Conditions:
Potential: 3/5
Gadget: 1*

*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +0*Danger:*  +1*Saviour:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  -1

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] I'll Show Them:*  When you defend someone who doesnt believe in you, you can always take Influence over them, even on a miss.*[X]All The Best Stuff:* Youve compiled access to caches of equipment and weaponry other supers have hidden in the city. When you access a cache, say whose cache it is. If its a heros, roll + Savior. If its a villains, roll + Danger. On a hit, you find a tool or intel useful to your situation; the GM will detail. On a 7-9, you leave evidence that youve been here. On a miss, you tripped an alarm and theyre coming; prepare to explain yourself.*[X]White lies:* When you comfort or support someone by telling them lies they want to hear, roll + Savior instead of + Mundane. On any hit, if they open up to you, take Influence over them.*[X] Always Prepared:* When you have a chance to restock your supplies, hold up to 2-gadgets. When you unleash your powers by producing a brand new minor invention or gadget from your supply, spend 1-gadget and roll + Superior. When you reach 0-gadgets, mark a condition.*[X] Damage:*  You get an additional condition called Damaged. While marked, take +1 to  take a powerful blow. To clear the Damaged condition, you need time, external help, or special equipment or abilities.*[X] Aim for the Moon, Land Among the Stars:* When a plan you devise fails and you try to correct your mistake, roll + Superior. On a miss theres no salvaging the situation, expect harsh retribution or one of your teammates has been placed in the line of fire, GMs choice. On a hit youve pulled an iron out of the fire, gain an Opportunity. On a 10+, add a Team to the Pool.


Well.  She would argue the point of proper scientific testing almost never being performed under antagonistic conditions, but she has a feeling that the point would be lost upon this man.

Moving out from behind her meagre shelter, moving less than smoothly in the leg units that are far less precisely calibrated for her movements like her own gear is, Miho faces the Master Armourer.

We are both well aware that I am far from a match for you under these circumstances, she says gamely, lifting her chin in faint defiance.  And regardless, we also are both well aware that my..._Grandfather_ has no intention of favouring me, now or in the future.  In any case, one cannot lead people solely on the strength of being a better weaponmaster, so tell me, she says speculatively, grounding the tip of her bestowed blade into the floor.

What could I do to encourage your support of me, lacking an ability to beat you into submission? she inquires intently.


*Spoiler: CRUNCH*
Show

Pierce the Mask: *10*
How could I get you to support me?
How could I gain influence over you?
What do you intend to do?

----------


## The_Specialist

*Tsunami*
*Conditions:* Angry, Insecure
*Potential:* 2/5
*Gadget:* 0
*Hold:* 0
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  -1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +3*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Fireside Chat:* When you seek advice from your mentor, roll + the Label they embody. On a hit they will tell you what to do. On a 10+, mark potential if you follow their advice, and take +1 ongoing to follow through. On a 7-9, you get +1 forward to see it through if you do it their way. On a miss, they dont have time for you because something big has gone down; mark a condition, GMs choice.*[X]Be Mindful of Your Surroundings:* When you assess the situation before entering into a fight, you may ask one additional question, even on a miss.*[X]Venting Frustration:* When you directly engage while you are Angry, you can roll + the label your mentor denies (Mundane) and clear Angry.*[X]Fight the Good Fight:* When you pull your punches while directly engaging a threat, you can roll + Savior instead of + Danger. If you do, you cannot choose to impress, surprise, or frighten your foe.*[X]Before We Get Started:* When you take the time to closely observe your opposition before a battle, roll + Savior. On a 10+, hold 3. On a 7-9, hold 2. On a miss, hold 1 and mark a condition. During battle, you can spend your hold 1 for 1 to name a character you observed and...:
 ...redirect their attack to another character or nowhereinto a wall or the sky. ...cross a distance between them and you. ...disarm them. ...ignore all harm to yourself from one of their attacks. ...escape any bindings or restrictions they attempt to place on you.


_"He... Max, he tried to kill me."_

There is a visibly flinch on his face before Max lifts a hand to cover it, albeit briefly before continuing upward to push the loose strands of hair away from his eyes; the gesture is overly abrupt and tense, the need to physically expel some of the internal emotions. 

*I know... I know he did,* He utters, his tone clearly troubled, struggling to reconcile. Theres more to be said there, but he doesnt quite have the words strung together. He fights to focus and listen as *Sunburst* continues, though gives a brief vigorous nod of empathy when she apologizes for struggling to process it all, herself.

*Yeah... I miss her too,* He commiserates, his voice almost sounding to crack slightly in the last syllable. Maybe it was just coincidental timing, but he can agree when *Cindy* had been around things had seemed less confusing. And hed always liked her. He cant really imagine what it is like for *Lan* to be without her, especially now with things the way they are. *Not good*. *Im sorry,* He mumbles softly.

When *Lan* apologizes for the its complicated situation between Max and *Tumult*, it seems to be a final straw of sorts however, Max dipping his face into his hands again for a moment, hiding any immediate shift in expression. His lips are still drawn into a grimace however when he lifts his head, standing abruptly although it seems more for the need to fidget or pace than any intention of leaving. He shoves his hands in his pockets as he faces her more fully.

*You... you dont need to apologize... or... offer sympathy... Youre too nice for all this. He tried to kill you! I... And I failed to stop him! Thats not okay! And I should never have let you be in that position! All I can do is... thank whatever powers at be that yours are so strong... and you can protect yourself. I dont know what I would do if he had... succeeded,* The last word he somewhat chokes out, not enjoying entertaining even the thought. *You should yell at me! You have more than the right. Its all so... stupid. And if you want to yell at him... Ill make it happen. If you want him arrested, Ill help. And Ill just deal with what comes of that. I miss when things werent so complicated, but... but they are. I just want to fix whatever I can... Youre my friend too, you know?*

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


Lanuola lets her foot back down, resting her hands on either side of her on the bench as Max speaks. A wry smile comes to her face as he talks about her powers and how she was fortunate to be as strong as she was. She shakes her head when he finishes, looking up at him from the bench, "I'm not going to yell at you, Max. It, uh, it wasn't your fault that things went bad."

She lets out a pent-up breath, then rocks herself off the bench and up onto her feet. Crossing the short distance to the older boy, she gives him a soft smile and punches him lightly in the arm, "I, uh, I wouldn't be here if it wasn't for you. And, uh, and Miho and Hikari, too." She looks down to the pond, her hands resting in her pockets, "I'd still, uh, I'd still be holed up in my room. Scared to, uh, scared to do anything in case it went wrong. Cindy... She, uh, she got me to get out and see new things. But, uh, but you guys all gave me a reason to _keep_ doing so."

She looks up at Max again, "So... Thanks for being you, Max."

She lets the moment hang in quiet, contemplating the park around them, then a grin forms on her face as she looks back at her teammate, "I think, uh, I think my tinamatua thinks we're dating, by the way."

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Hold:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:	*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll + Danger. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + Superior.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Company Man:* When youre confronted by someone from your past, roll + Danger. On a miss, their presence is upsetting and you must either flee the scene or fall back to your training and comply with their wishes. On a 7-9, youre shaken. Take -1 against them for the duration of the scene but clear their Influence over you if they have it. On a 10+, clear their Influence and mark Potential or clear a Condition.*[X]There Will Be Blood:* When you scathingly Reject the Influence of a Hero, you may choose to inflict a Condition as if theyd been hit hard even on a miss.*[X]Aces High:* When you enter a dangerous situation with no plan or trick up your sleeve roll + Danger. On a miss youre truly woefully unprepared. Expect the worst. On a hit, the tools of success are near to hand. Some assembly may be required, the GM will fill in the details. On a 10+, take +1 forward to see yourself through.

*Spoiler: Risk and Reward*
Show

Youve been on your own long enough and taken one too many gambles to learn a thing or two. How to repair your gear and stretch resources. How to watch your back when no one else will and how to watch other peoples backs when they think youre not. Someones watching your back too
however, Luck itself. However you conceptualize this being, its got you in its pocket. That isnt always in your favor.

When you begin play you have Influence over Luck and it has Influence over you. The GM acts as Lucks agent when shifting Labels or using Lucks Influence on you. Luck cannot lose Influence over you.

*Risk/Reward:* As long as you have Luck, you may gain 1 Hold per scene to a maximum of 2 and begin your first scene in the first session with 2 Hold. You may spend Hold at any time to reroll a Move. You must take the result of the second roll, even on a miss.

If you should go to 0 Hold at any time, lose Influence over Luck and shift Superior down and another Label up, your choice. You may mark a Condition to regain Influence over Luck. When you regain Influence over Luck, gain 2 Hold.

*Ante Up:* When you would Reject the Influence of Luck, Ante Up instead. You and Lucks Agent will roll opposing 2d6. The higher of the two rolls win. If the Player wins, clear a Condition or gain Potential. If Lucks Agent wins, lose Influence over Luck and mark a Condition.

*Fortune Favors:* When Luck would gain Influence over another Player, they Hold 1 and may spend it to reroll a move. They must take the second roll, even on a miss. When another Player would gain Influence over Luck, add a Team to the Pool.



Hikari grits her teeth as she's surrounded by the pack. _I thought tigers were supposed to be solitary?_ The music blaring from all sides is loud enough to shake her skull, even inside of her soundproofed helmet. She jukes Sakura left and right, trying to make some space to squeeze her way out of the formation, but there's no budging the tigers. And before long, it's clear what they want with her. Hikari had planned to go looking for this fight, but it seems to have come to her instead. Passing back through the steel canyon and past the raging neon, Hikari is surprised to find herself on unfamiliar roads that seem to be heading toward the East Ward.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolled a *14* in the Discord for *Aces High*. Taking +1 Forward.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Ronin: Armory*

Another attack isn't forthcoming, your opponent at least kind enough to let you entreat with them, and moments after to consider.* "I believe your Grandfather's intent is earnest. None of the other members of your family have the Warlord's favor as you. If you would stop your foolish commitment in standing against him you would have my support. You do not indulge in the petty squabbles of your brethren, they would see your noble line torn apart. Work with your Grandfather, there are many who would back your banner."*


*Silk, The Palmtop Tiger: Streets of San Fransapporo*

The Tigers lead you further than the less glitzy and glamorous sights of downtown San Fransapporo. Out past the suburban streets of the Eastern Wards, out into the foothills of the mountain ridges that extend out across the horizon of your fair city, where the lights don't reach and only the sound of tire and engine cut through the evening chill. Eventually, as panels give shot after shot of long, lonely, windy, road do the Tigers pull up to a stop forming a barrier across the stretch of roadway. The Palmtop Tiger kicks off their bike, flipping their visor up to get a good look at you.

_"Hikari, of the Weather Report...or no...not anymore, right?"_ Their voice is high, youthful, matching the swagger in their step as they step into the pool of headlights, racing suit of tiger stripes bright and garish. _"My tribe here says you've been sniffing around the Eastern Wards today and then you happen into my neck of the woods. Call me paranoid but when one of the Dragon Slayers comes around, I take notice. Especially when they've been talking to another Slayer. Hear you and Cindersnap've got real close and you and yours are taking on the Authority to boot. How's that going for you?"_

----------


## DreadPirateH

*Silk*
*Conditions: Angry*
*Potential:* 4/5
*Hold:* 1
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Freak:*  +1*Danger:*  +3*Savior:*  -1*Superior:	*  +2*Mundane:*  -2

*Spoiler: Moves*
Show

*[X] Devil or Angel on My Shoulder:*  When you provoke a teammate to violent action or drastic measures as your Hero Persona, roll + Danger. When you discourage a teammate from going overboard or making an action they cant take back as your Alias Persona, roll + Superior.*[X]Been Reading the Files:* Youve learned about the superhuman world through your mentors resources. When you first encounter an important superpowered phenomenon (your call), roll + Superior. On a hit, tell the team one important detail youve learned from your studies. The GM will tell you what, if anything, seems different from what you remember. On a 10+, ask the GM a follow-up question; they will answer it honestly. On a miss, the situation is well outside your base of knowledge; the GM will tell you why.*[X]Company Man:* When youre confronted by someone from your past, roll + Danger. On a miss, their presence is upsetting and you must either flee the scene or fall back to your training and comply with their wishes. On a 7-9, youre shaken. Take -1 against them for the duration of the scene but clear their Influence over you if they have it. On a 10+, clear their Influence and mark Potential or clear a Condition.*[X]There Will Be Blood:* When you scathingly Reject the Influence of a Hero, you may choose to inflict a Condition as if theyd been hit hard even on a miss.*[X]Aces High:* When you enter a dangerous situation with no plan or trick up your sleeve roll + Danger. On a miss youre truly woefully unprepared. Expect the worst. On a hit, the tools of success are near to hand. Some assembly may be required, the GM will fill in the details. On a 10+, take +1 forward to see yourself through.

*Spoiler: Risk and Reward*
Show

Youve been on your own long enough and taken one too many gambles to learn a thing or two. How to repair your gear and stretch resources. How to watch your back when no one else will and how to watch other peoples backs when they think youre not. Someones watching your back too
however, Luck itself. However you conceptualize this being, its got you in its pocket. That isnt always in your favor.

When you begin play you have Influence over Luck and it has Influence over you. The GM acts as Lucks agent when shifting Labels or using Lucks Influence on you. Luck cannot lose Influence over you.

*Risk/Reward:* As long as you have Luck, you may gain 1 Hold per scene to a maximum of 2 and begin your first scene in the first session with 2 Hold. You may spend Hold at any time to reroll a Move. You must take the result of the second roll, even on a miss.

If you should go to 0 Hold at any time, lose Influence over Luck and shift Superior down and another Label up, your choice. You may mark a Condition to regain Influence over Luck. When you regain Influence over Luck, gain 2 Hold.

*Ante Up:* When you would Reject the Influence of Luck, Ante Up instead. You and Lucks Agent will roll opposing 2d6. The higher of the two rolls win. If the Player wins, clear a Condition or gain Potential. If Lucks Agent wins, lose Influence over Luck and mark a Condition.

*Fortune Favors:* When Luck would gain Influence over another Player, they Hold 1 and may spend it to reroll a move. They must take the second roll, even on a miss. When another Player would gain Influence over Luck, add a Team to the Pool.



As the Tigers lead her down the dark desert highway, Hikari tries to block out the deafening music around her. Steadying her breathing, she tries to retreat into the Void within as she has so many times before. The gaudy neon glow of the bikes and the streetlights drain from the panels, shifting into softer pastels and then towards gray as the perspective pulls farther back out. The swarm of motorcycles spreads out into a train and cacti and desert shrubs take the foreground, the moon hanging prominently in the sky. It's almost peaceful - for a moment.

Then it shatters. Spiderwebs of color crack across the grayscale panels, fluorescents of every hue bleeding through. The perspective flattens back in as the dams burst and the maddening color and sound flood back with a vengeance, gaudier than ever. Before the colors were merely bright. Now, they leave afterimages in their wake. Hikari can't predict the Tigers' moves, her own reaction times are sluggish, and she feels panic rising up in her chest. The bikes crowd close again, revving their engines and squeezing their brakes, trading places with each other and crowding off any avenue of escape. Then, just as she nears her breaking point, it all comes screeching to a halt.

Hikari skids to a stop in front of the blockade and idles perpendicularly across the road. Putting her right boot down, she remains sitting as the Palm Top Tiger takes the stage. The headlights from the Tigers' motorcycles are concentrated in one big pool, casting Hikari and Sakura in a hard ring of shadow.

*"Palm Top Tiger. You've been watching me? Talking about me?"* she asks rhetorically, keeping her helmet on as she swings her other leg off of Sakura to plant herself in the shadow. *"I kind of like that."* She pauses, swinging her head around slowly so all of the assembled bikers can feel the weight of her gaze sweeping across them from behind her visor. She can't read their body language, has no idea what their leader's going with this, but the fear she felt before is gone. In its place, she feels only a strong, pliant resolve. *"You think you know so much about me. But your alley cats left out the most important part."* As she pulls her helmet off, the red ends of her scarf work their way free from the confines of her moto jacket, fluttering in the breeze.

*"I'm Silk."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Keeping this as a reminder that I have +1 Forward from *Aces High*.

----------


## Razade

*Pool:* 1


*Moonshadow: Returned*

It's like kismet, or maybe The Secret, who knows. Thinking about home has manifested a lifeline, an easy lie to get back in without having to deal with too much drama. 

Cindersnap, a name you recognize as a member of the Monsoon, somehow manages to track you down wherever you are. Where is that, again?

Correspondence with your sister has already filled you in on some things. The team is still standing though for how long without you, whose to say. Ground Zero was arrested, deemed a liability to the safety of the city. His location is presently unknown though Cindersnap's e-mails seem to indicate he was sent back though to the Cacophony from whence he came. Lion also seems to no longer be in the city, Tempest of Glavnos having taken him and his entire tribe from San Fransapporo to Glavnos proper. Not a great fate but probably a safer one than what the city promised in the long run. Contact with Ronin has also ceased, she was present at the last team meeting where Hikari revealed herself as Silk, the crazy shadow ninja that mucked up the Monkey Island job, but that's the last anyone has seen of her. She was last seen at her home with another member of the Warrior's family and then....the trail goes dark.

The job offer is simple in light of all that. Come back home and help out your old team. That's it. At least on paper. Allusions to other tasks are peppered throughout of course. The pay isn't bad either, a weekly paycheck, an allowance if you've ever seen one, an apartment paid up to a year with utilities and internet, furniture and a new rail pass included. Hard to beat a landing pad like that, especially considering your other prospects of returning home.

So, how do you get home? Where do you go first? Sunburst seems busy, she's not answered her phone today, so that can't be a port of call. Probably not your parent's house right? Not after that big blow out. Probably still need time to cool off. It's your first time back home in months, so there has to be somewhere on your mind, right? 


*Sunburst: Flashback*

In the weeks since your incarceration, Kintsugi has moved offices. The former having a small fire problem, as one of the other power wielders lost control during one of the meetings you skipped. The new offices are cleaner at least, if a bit more cramped and cozy. Your contacts at the organization were insistent you come in, somehow having heard of your dust up with the Authority. The waiting room is empty when you arrive however you're joined not too long after by a familiar, though grumpy face. Sangha steps in and, catching sight of you though it's not hard to miss, gives a sigh. 

He finds a seat as near enough opposite you, Sunburst, with a slow groan, old bones creaking as he settles. "We've been seeing a lot of each other." he states, tone neutral as he smooths out his pants. "You use the prism I gave you when you took a swing at Lightbringer? What'd her face look like?"


*Silk, the Tigers, Palmtop Tiger: Deserted Highway* 
_
"Call yourself whatever you want. Doesn't change a thing."_ Palm Top Tiger shoots back, motioning to one of their lackeys. _"Cindersnap came sniffing around a few months ago, before you and yours got the Authority all riled up, wanting to drag us into some scheme of theirs. We turned her away after roughing her up a bit and now she's sending you around in her place. She's either desperate, stupid or crazy and you're all three if you think we're going to handle you any differently. Cindersnap lost her edge, in the old days she'd have done this right. Question is, have you?"_

The lackey from before returns after having fiddled with something on the side of their bike, sfx of dragging accompanying said return as they bring what appears to be a large suitcase into the headlamp light. They turn a few dials on the large box before steam erupts from its sides, the entire thing folding and forming into a massive two handed...weapon. The Palmtop Tiger is one of the swordsmen of the city but this thing could hardly be called a sword. Large speakers line the slab of metal, blinking LEDs of dark blue thrum and pulse as the Tiger lifts the beastly thing and levels it one handed at Hikari.

----------


## Comissar

*Sunburst*
*Conditions:*
*Potential:* 3/5
*Spoiler: Labels*
Show

*Danger:*  -1*Freak:*  +1*Savior:*  +2*Superior:*  +1*Mundane:*  +0

*Spoiler: Burn and Flares*
Show

*Held Burn*

0

*Shielding*

You call up a fast protective field to stop a danger. Spend 1 burn to defend someone else from an immediate threat, rolling +Freak instead of +Saviour.

*Moat*

Spend 1 burn to create a barrier that will hold back threats as long as you keep your attention on it. The GM may call for you to spend another burn if the barrier is threatened by particularly powerful enemies.

*Reality Storm*

You channel a destructive burst with your powers. Spend 1 burn to directly engage a threat using your powers, rolling +Freak instead of +Danger. If you do, you will cause unwanted collateral damage unless you spend another burn.

*Snatch*

Spend 1 burn to use your powers to seize any one object up to the size of a person from someone within view.

*Move*

Spend 1 Burn to move to any place you choose within the scene, breaking through or slipping past any restraints in your way. Spend a second burn to move to any place you've previously been.

*Overcharge*

You channel the full capacity of your incredible powers to overcome an obstacle, reshape your environment, or extend your senses. Spend 2 burn to take a 10+ when you unleash your powers.

*Elemental Awareness*

Spend 1 Burn and Mark a Condition to open up your mind to the world around you with your powers. You can ask any one question about the world around you and the GM will answer honestly.

*Moves*

*Wish I could be* - When you comfort or support someone, if you tell them what you most envy about them, you can roll +Freak instead of +Mundane.

*Unstoppable* - When you smash your way through scenery to get to or get away from something, roll +Danger. On a hit, the world breaks before you, and you get what you want. On a 7-9, choose one: mark a condition, leave something behind, or take something with you. On a miss, you smash through, but leave devestation in your wake or wind up somewhere worse, GM's choice.


*Kintsugi - The Past*

Lanuola enters the new meeting building for Kintsugi with some trepidation. She'd left home early to make sure she found the place on time and, having done so with plenty of time to spare, had been awkwardly trying to kill that same time outside so that she wouldn't have to be the first one in. Though now it looked like she was, in fact, here on her own and would have to wait for everyone else. Sitting herself in one of the chairs that gave her a view of the entrance, she hunched forward a little and fidgeted with her hands while she waited, hoping that she had both the right day and place. The sound of approaching footsteps catch her attention. Hopefully it wouldn't be Akihito.

She blinks in surprise as she sees Sangha enter the room, sitting up straight as though she'd been caught behaving in a way she shouldn't be. She hadn't managed to find her voice by the time he seated himself and asked his questions. Feeling entirely wrong-footed, Lanuola rubs at her wrists without thinking as she replies, "I-I, uh, wh-what? I, uh, I-I didn't fight her."

----------

